
Ask HN: Who is hiring? (October 2017) - whoishiring
Please lead with the location of the position and include the keywords
REMOTE, INTERNS and&#x2F;or VISA when the corresponding sort of candidate is welcome.
When remote work is not an option, include ONSITE. If it isn&#x27;t a household name,
please explain what your company does.<p>Submitters: please only post if you personally are part of the hiring company—no
recruiting firms or job boards. One post per company please.<p>Readers: please only email submitters if you personally are interested in the
job—no recruiters or sales calls.<p>You can also use kristopolous&#x27; console script to search the thread:
<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=10313519" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=10313519</a>.
======
lambdawitch
The New York Public Library | Android/iOS Engineer | Full-time + On-site in
NYC | [http://www.librarysimplified.org](http://www.librarysimplified.org)

The New York Public Library is reshaping the world of e-books and library
lending with its SimplyE and Open eBooks mobile applications. Our small,
dedicated, and compassionate team is looking for an exceptional mobile
software engineer to help us in the quest for ever greater public access to
information. Join us in our efforts at the main NYPL branch location (of
Ghostbusters fame) and you'll experience the pleasure of working full-time on
open-source software, enjoy a healthy work-life balance, and sleep well at
night knowing you're doing what's best for library patrons, not someone else's
bottom line.

Our native apps are written primarily in Objective-C and Java with new
development being undertaken in Swift and Kotlin. We're looking for an Android
or iOS expert who is eager to eventually contribute on both mobile platforms.
You should be competent with Git, know a thing or two about SQL, and
understand the basics of JavaScript and DOM manipulation. Knowledge of the
EPUB format, familiarity with building accessible apps, and a good
understanding of functional programming are major plusses.

Ready to improve the experiences of library patrons around the US? Send your
résumé to "info@librarysimplified.org" and let us know!

------
smortaz
Microsoft | 3 devs for VS Code for Python+R support | Redmond mostly | Full-
time

Our team builds tooling for Python and R developers:

[https://www.visualstudio.com/vs/python/](https://www.visualstudio.com/vs/python/),
[https://www.visualstudio.com/vs/rtvs/](https://www.visualstudio.com/vs/rtvs/),
[https://notebooks.azure.com/](https://notebooks.azure.com/)

In addition to support in Visual Studio, We are in the process building
support for Visual Studio _Code_ , which its lighter weight, cross-platform
Editor++ cousin:

[https://code.visualstudio.com/](https://code.visualstudio.com/)

If you are passionate about devtools, developer productivity, IDEs, languages,
data science, ... this might be an exciting position for you!

Ideal candidate profile:

* 4+ years of JS/TS experience

* Experience building extensions for VS Code is a major plus

* Experience with IDE's (Editor/Debugger/...) is a major plus

* Experience with Python + R is a plus

All of our work has been done in open source from day one, as will these. We
have no OS or HW religion - pick win, macos, linux, lenovo, macbook, ... :)

The positions are for Redmond, Wa, however I'll consider exceptional
candidates for remote work.

If interested, or have questions, please send your resume to
PythonJobs@Microsoft.com.

Thank you!

------
gghh
SUSE | Team Leader | REMOTE (worldwide) or ONSITE | Full Time

 _Kernel Team Leader (Hardware Enablement)_

Your responsibility will be to manage a team of Linux kernel experts and
coordinate efforts to advance the technology in the Linux kernel and make it
suitable for SUSE's Linux based products. Your team is spread over many
locations, with engineers in Czech Republic, US and Germany and Australia.

The Hardware Enablement kernel team you will be heading is responsible for
hardware-, platform- and architecture-specific code in the kernel. This
includes arch code for ARM64, zSeries and POWER, it also includes USB, sound
and graphics (both kernel and userspace - X and Wayland). The team is also
responsible for running the kbuild infrastructure, consisting of an
instrumented git repository and CI tooling around it.

The team is widely distributed around the world, and most of its members are
working remotely. If you want to work from a SUSE office instead, that is fine
as well.

 _How to apply_

Preferably, submit all relevant information in a single PDF file, so that no
important detail is lost in transit. Give us some time to process your
application. Expect the interview to be done over phone. Form submission for
this position at [https://jobs.suse.com/job/nuremberg/kernel-team-leader-
flexi...](https://jobs.suse.com/job/nuremberg/kernel-team-leader-flexible-
location/3486/5770044)

This is not the only job opening currently available at SUSE, see
suse.com/jobs

------
joeyspn
Blockchain Trading Platform | Several positions | Remote | Full-time |
$160k-$220k + Equity

Hi! join us and help us build a trading platform for digital assets from
scratch! We are a group of HNers with experience working with top financial
firms, that have united to explore and push the boundaries of financial
innovation launching a next-gen cryptotrading platform. You'll be able to
participate in the initial architectural and design decisions building a
product in a fast-moving and thriving industry.

Positions (all $160k-$220k) :

    
    
       Senior Trading Systems Engineer  	(C/C++, KDB+/Q, HFT, Trading Engines, Risk Management)
       Senior Front-end Engineer		(React, Redux, ES2015/Typescript, RxJS)
       Senior Back-end Engineer		(Node, REST, Microservices, Websocket servers)
       Blockchain Engineer			(Crypto, Bitcoin, Ethereum, Smart Contracts)
       Principal Security Engineer		(Nessus, WAF, IDS, DMZs, DDoS mitigation, Pentesting, Code review)
       Senior Infrastructure Engineer	(AWS, Kubernetes, Docker, HA, Monitoring, Logging)
    

Benefits & Perks:

    
    
       - 0.5 to 2.5% stock options or revenue sharing
       - 100% remote position (looking also offices in the City of London)
       - 40h/week organised as you want
       - Friendly startup atmosphere
       - No hard deadlines
    

If you are interested ping me (email in my profile)

Cheers!

~~~
Throwaway480414
Hi,

are you interested in part-time applications as well? I could make time to
work up to 20h/week.

~~~
joeyspn
Potentially if you fit what we are looking for... (without equity tho). Shoot
me an email and we'll discuss from there.

~~~
Throwaway480414
Thanks, I'll write you tomorrow.

------
ericzundel
Square, Inc. | Software Engineer, Payments | Atlanta | ONSITE ,
[https://squareup.com/careers/jobs](https://squareup.com/careers/jobs)

Square's Atlanta office is hiring an engineering position for the backend
services that power our payments platform.

What we do: Develop and support routing and gateway support between Square’s
products and payment processors in the US and abroad. Design and refactor
these systems for high reliability and scalability.

Why it's cool: Our system is critical: without it, Square products couldn't
exist. The Atlanta office has a history of working on mission critical
projects. Infrastructure used throughout Square was designed and developed
here. We’re continuing to increase our footprint here. Our work environment
includes lots of Silicon Valley style perks, plus all the advantages of
working in a smaller office where everyone knows each other. Square products
are widely used by the general public, so you constantly run into people who
use our products.

Who we're looking for: Experience with Card Payments would be terrific!
Engineers familiar with Java, C++, C# or another high level OO language. At
this time, we are looking for developers with at least a few years industry
experience.

Tech we use: Java, Go, Ruby, Objective-C, Ember. If this matches your
background and interests, I'd love to talk to you -- email
zundel@squareup.com, hiring manager for this position in the Atlanta office.

~~~
tonitouch
How many years of industry experience? Two ? Five ? Ten?

~~~
ericzundel
I should have been more precise, I'm looking for 3+ years of experience.

------
brettz
Pornhub | Adult content | Montreal QC | On-site | pornhub.com (NSFW but not if
you get the job!)

Come work at the 21st highest trafficked website in the world. We are looking
for:

-Data Scientist with search/recommendation experience

-Senior PHP/C++ developer

-Android developer

-UI/UX designer

-Front-end Developer

-Product Manager

Must be willing to relocate to Montreal.

Email me your CV: jobs@pornhub.com and please mention you saw the post on HN.
You can also see more in depth listings on
[http://www.pornhub.com/jobs](http://www.pornhub.com/jobs)

~~~
alansmitheebk
I don't want my family and friends to be ashamed of me. If I get the job, will
people know I use PHP?

~~~
coetry
Hahah, that was a good one

------
beliu
Sourcegraph ([https://sourcegraph.com](https://sourcegraph.com)) | Software
Engineer | San Francisco, CA | REMOTE, Salary: $100-200K + equity

Sourcegraph is the best way to read and write code with your team. As a
programmer, you spend hours every day trying to answer simple questions with
outdated, single-player tools that force you to constantly context-switch away
from your code. Sourcegraph brings discussion and review to your editor in a
first-class way and makes all the code inside your organization easily
searchable.

We're a small team founded by Stanford and Palantir alumni. Our users and
customers span programmers across the world, influential open-source authors,
and major companies. Our technical challenges include scaling code analysis
and search to every codebase in the world.

Stack: Go, TypeScript, GraphQL, Docker + Kubernetes

Jobs page:
[https://about.sourcegraph.com/jobs](https://about.sourcegraph.com/jobs)

~~~
abhishekpathak
Are there any time zone restrictions for remote applicants?

------
usdsgov
United States Digital Service | Software Engineers, Site Reliability
Engineers, Designers, and more! | Washington, DC | ONSITE

[https://www.usds.gov/](https://www.usds.gov/)

The best of technology. The best of government. And we want you.

We're looking for the most tenacious designers, software engineers, product
managers, and more, who are committed to untangling, rewiring and redesigning
critical government services. You'll join a team of the most talented
technologists from across the private sector and government. No government
resume required! We work on some of the biggest issues affecting the American
people there are, immigration, veterans service, students, health care, and
more. Hiring is super fast, not the usual USAJobs pipeline, and we usually
target a timeline for application submittal to final offer in about four to
six weeks. We're especially looking for talented engineers to join us to help
shift move government tech in the right direction.

[https://www.usds.gov/join](https://www.usds.gov/join)

~~~
mathman3141
Since y'all work shoulder-to-shoulder with the federal government, does the
background investigation improve a polygraph test?

~~~
nacin
Nope!

------
newhouseb
Dropbox | Engineering | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time | Onsite

Dropbox builds what is (by some measure) one of the largest distributed
systems on the planet -- hundreds of millions of devices syncing amidst each
other, pushing around both data and metadata at a scale that only a handful of
companies across the world could muster.

We're hiring for pretty much any role you could imagine, but I'll give a
particular plug for the team I lead here: Sync Platform. Sync Platform houses
all of the core sync logic that makes Dropbox tick, from the core sync engine
itself to the metadata stores on the back-end and the sync protocol we speak
between them. We're rebuilding significant pieces of our entire stack in
preparation for the next ten years (as we've already been around for ten).
These are some of the biggest changes to sync since the company was founded.

We're looking for motivated senior-level engineers. We write mostly in Rust,
Go and Python. We do a lot of distributed systems work, so expertise there is
a bonus but by no means a requirement. Keeping our user's data safe and
consistent is sacrosanct so most important is a strong attention to detail to
ensure that we do right by our users. Equally important is an ability to work
constructively in an diverse, equitable and inclusive environment.

Reach out to bn@dropbox.com if interested!

~~~
khaledkbadr
Does Dropbox offer visa sponsorship or applicants must be residents of USA?

------
kepano
Lumi (YC W15) | [https://www.lumi.com](https://www.lumi.com) | Los Angeles, CA
| Front-End and Full-Stack Engineers | REMOTE | Full-time

Lumi is making packaging simpler for e-commerce brands. We're solving complex
supply chain problems involving everything from creating production-ready
artwork, to bringing elegance to the complex systems of pricing,
manufacturing, shipping and freight in the packaging industry. Our engineering
team is fully remote and oriented towards functional programming.

Our stack: React, Haskell, Postgres. As an engineer at Lumi, you'll become an
important part of our diverse and dynamic team. You will be leading projects
building the architecture of our customer-facing site and backend tools.
Because of our small team and rapid development cycle you'll have the
opportunity to work on a wide variety of projects and interact closely with
the design and strategy of Lumi. You can apply by going here:
[https://www.lumi.com/jobs](https://www.lumi.com/jobs)

~~~
splintercell
Which Haskell framework are you guys using?

~~~
purescript
You might find our recent blog post interesting:

[https://medium.com/fuzzy-sharp/migrating-to-
postgres-2dc1519...](https://medium.com/fuzzy-sharp/migrating-to-
postgres-2dc1519a6dc7)

TL;DR: persistent + esqueleto + servant

------
polymathnetwork
Polymath | Frontend (React/Redux), Fullstack, Blockchain, DevOps | Toronto or
Remote | Full-time | $130-160k

Hey HN. By introducing a simple, secure, and regulatory compliant marketplace
for securities issuance and secondary trading, the Polymath platform will
enable the multi-trillion dollar financial securities market to safely migrate
onto the blockchain. We are a team of startup veterans, legal experts, and
fellow HNers. As an early engineering hire you will get to help with
everything from UI/UX, architecture decisions, devops, to smart contract
development/integration.

Requirements:

\- Desire to build world class software

\- Working knowledge of React/Redux

\- 4+ years of development experience

\- Ability to learn how to build on Blockchain/Ethereum quickly

Ideal:

\- Familiar with web3 or previously built a dApp

\- Production devOps experience

\- Legal background or experience

Perks:

\- Company offsites in the Carribien 4x/year

\- Become a part of the financial revolution

\- Monthly Hackathons for your side projects

Please send us your resume (email is in our profile) if you are interested!

------
vivcomma
Comma.ai | San Francisco | Software Engineer | FULL-TIME | ONSITE

We _ship_ open source self driving car software. Here's the plan:
[https://medium.com/@comma_ai/our-road-to-self-driving-
victor...](https://medium.com/@comma_ai/our-road-to-self-driving-
victory-603a9ed20204)

Looking for great people to fill these roles:
[http://comma.ai/positions.html](http://comma.ai/positions.html)

There are no requirements beyond writing good code. Just convince us that you
can do the task and make it ship. Our stack is largely Python, with some C/C++
and JS(React). Here's what we look for:
[http://comma.ai/hiring.html](http://comma.ai/hiring.html)

Send an email over with your resume and Github link (if you have one) to
givemeajob@comma.ai.

------
markwaldron
DigiFi | Software Engineer, Senior Software Engineer | New York City | Full-
Time Onsite | $80k-$160k + Equity + Benefits
[https://angel.co/digifi/jobs](https://angel.co/digifi/jobs)

DigiFi is a provider of enterprise fintech solutions for financial
institutions. As technology revolutionizes financial services, we empower
financial institutions to thrive in the digital age.
[https://digifi.io](https://digifi.io)

We are looking for experienced software engineers to join our growing team of
12. We’re tackling the biggest problems in how banks and other financial
institutions deliver products to their customers and we’re looking for
exceptional people to help lead the charge. We use JavaScript on the frontend
(React) and backend (NodeJS), along with both MongoDB and PostgreSQL. Our
applications are hosted in AWS.

The ideal candidate will have formal training in programming and professional
experience with software development in either enterprise or startup
environments. They will be expected to collaborate closely with a small team
of engineers and ship code frequently while demonstrating a commitment to
developing, testing, implementing and maintaining enterprise-quality software.

Apply with resume to info [at] digifi.io.

------
bojo
AlasConnect | Programmer | $75,000 - $100,000 | Fairbanks - Anchorage, Alaska
| Onsite | Full-time

AlasConnect is a subsidiary of Matanuska Telephone Association, a
telecommunications company which services part of southern Alaska. AlasConnect
itself is a Managed Service Provider and has offices and clients throughout
the Fairbanks, Anchorage, and Palmer areas.

I run a small team of developers which writes and supports software for both
companies. All new projects are being written in Haskell as we standardize our
tooling. One of our long term goals is to build pure software products to be
marketed and sold.

* Functional programming experience would be nice, but not required. Happy to train passionate people into Haskell.

* No internships. This is a mid-career position, so a few years of practical software engineering experience is required.

* We are not in a position to sponsor visas, and therefore can only consider people authorized to work in the US.

* Unfortunately onsite is a hard requirement at this time.

If you are interested the official position requirements and forms are listed
at [http://alasconnect.com/jobs.html](http://alasconnect.com/jobs.html) under
the Programmer heading.

Please mail all applications/resumes to hr@alasconnect.com

------
ethomson
Microsoft Visual Studio Team Services | Software Engineers, Engineering
Managers and Program Managers | Redmond, WA and Durham, NC | Onsite

Visual Studio Team Services (VSTS) provides software development teams with
version control (Git and centralized), build automation, agile work management
and social experiences in the cloud.

VSTS is built using Azure (SQL, Storage, Service Bus, Active Directory),
.NET/C#, ASP.NET MVC, Redis, JavaScript, TypeScript, jQuery, Knockout, and
more. We ship new experiences at the end of every sprint (every 3 weeks), and
we use VSTS to build VSTS which allows us to use everything before our
customers.

We have open roles for Software Engineers, Engineering Managers and Program
Managers: [http://aka.ms/vstsjobs](http://aka.ms/vstsjobs)

~~~
recheej
I applied for this and never heard back from the recruiter

~~~
ethomson
Sorry to hear that. I'm not a recruiter, but I'm told that the fall recruiting
season is a particularly busy time for them and we receive a very high volume
of applications and resumes and that it's not inappropriate to follow up.

Of course, we do keep your application on file in case an opportunity that
matches your skills and interests becomes available.

------
oncojacob
Oncora Medical | Lead Engineer | Philadelphia, PA | FULL TIME, ONSITE, SALARY:
$80k-$180k, oncoramedical.com

\- Lead Engineer ($140-180k plus stock options)

\- Security Engineer ($100-150k plus stock options)

\- Frontend Engineer ($80-120k plus stock options)

\- Machine Learning Engineer ($100-140k plus stock options)

\- Product Manager ($90-120k plus stock options)

\- Backend Engineer ($80-120k plus stock options)

Oncora Medical helps doctors fight cancer with data. We utilize state-of-the-
art data aggregation pipelines to integrate clinical data, radiation treatment
data, and patient outcomes data. Our research team works directly with
clinicians to develop accurate, interpretable predictive models of clinical
events. We present this information to physicians through intuitive and
interactive visualizations that help them make smarter, more confident
clinical decisions. Our stack includes a wide spectrum of scientific Python
packages (scipy, numpy, scikit-learn, etc), modern Javascript libraries
(react, redux, etc.), and we run on AWS. If you want to work on software that
solves a real clinical need and directly helps cancer patients, Oncora is the
place for you.

Apply online at
[http://oncoramedical.com/careers](http://oncoramedical.com/careers)

~~~
xzheng
Hi to the Job poster,

I am interested in this position. Is there a way that I can email you directly
about this position. Thank you, looking forward to connect.
albertlu2005@gmail.com

------
chloe-
GitLab | Engineering and Non-Engineering Roles | Remote Only | Full-time |
[https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/](https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/)

We're currently hiring a technical account manager, security roles, sales
development reps and account executives, director level positions, and more;
see [https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/](https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/). We're a
remote only company so everyone can participate and contribute equally. GitLab
Community Edition is an open-source Ruby on Rails project with over 1000
contributors.

~~~
kbpenppr
Does the America's support engineer role have timezone restrictions?

------
pudo
OCCRP | Investigative Reporting - Front-end developer, back-end developer |
Sarajevo (Bosnia) | Remote or Onsite | [https://occrp.org](https://occrp.org)

We're an international network of non-profit investigative reporting centers
that track and expose large-scale corruption. For our research, we build data
collection, analysis and visualisation tools that help our reporters to follow
the money.

We're hiring front-end JavaScript developers and Python back-end/data
engineering people. Ideally within a few time zones of CET.

* [https://www.occrp.org/en/53-other/jobs-and-tenders/7015-fron...](https://www.occrp.org/en/53-other/jobs-and-tenders/7015-front-end-developer-m-f)

* [https://www.occrp.org/en/53-other/jobs-and-tenders/7016-inve...](https://www.occrp.org/en/53-other/jobs-and-tenders/7016-investigative-data-developer-m-f)

jobs (at) occrp.org - or contact me at pudo (at) occrp.org - send a GitHub or
info on some project you've worked on!

------
arichetta
Arduino /Software Engineer / Turin, Italy / full time , onsite

We are looking for a Software Engineer to increase our HW and R&D team. This
position will be based in Turin. This person will design and develop firmware
and libraries for microcontrollers used in Arduino and occasionally higher
level userspace programs for the Arduino ecosystem.

Where

Turin (Italy).

Responsibilities

Design, develop, code, test and debug embedded software Maintain and improve
the code. Interface with hardware design team Review code and hardware design.
Interface with open source community Write tech documentation Skills &
Requirements

firmware (C, C++) Linux, kernel e userspace GO Language (bonus points - not
required) Arduino (ecosystem, community etc) hardware debug userspace cross-
platform dev. Knowledge of the Arduino ecosystem is definitely a plus;
Knowledge of Github is a plus; How to apply

If you feel you meet this requirements, we would love to hear from you! Please
send us an email at jobs@arduino.cc . Please specify in the email subject the
position you are applying for. An introduction letter would be also great for
us to better understand your motivations and why you would like to work with
us.

~~~
abstractbeliefs
Where about is Arduino looking to use Go? I shared this comment over at
#arduino on freenode (550+ active community users) and a couple of people are
surprised but most of all curious about what this means or where it might
signal Arduino is heading!

~~~
throwaway7645
I was also curious. Go and microcontrollers? Must be a misunderstanding and
not Go the language.

~~~
abstractbeliefs
Well, it's absolutely worth remembering that Arduino the ecosystem is much
larger than 8-bit uCs. Arduino now supports from tiny 8-bit uCs with hundreds
of bytes of ram to expansive ARM devices comparable to those you'd find in
drones and other large devices.

Additionally, they maintain an IDE, a complex set of pre-processing tools, and
library+device management servers that allow more modularity in the ecosystem.

I'm sure there's a place for Go, I'm just not sure where they plan to put it.

~~~
ms4720
Wouldn't rust be a better fit?

~~~
alexbanks
If you're using a device that isn't necessarily weak in terms of processing
power and RAM, the Go vs. Rust debate AFAIK is basically about preference.
There are features of each language that make them appealing in different
ways; the major drawback from Go is in relation to binary size, memory
management and general performance bloat.

Source: I write Go code that runs on microcontrollers.

------
immad
Mercury | Founding team Software Engineer | SF| Full-time, ONSITE

Mercury is a stealth fin-tech startup. We are currently 3 people (2 engineers,
1 BD/Ops) but have raised $6m from a tier A VC. We are looking to grow our
team and add founding engineers.

This is my 4th company. My previous company, Heyzap, was YC09, was funded by
USV+Qualcomm and was acquired for $45m last year.

Sorry for the stealthiness happy to go in to way more details on a call.

Our backend will be in Go, frontend React/iOS/Android. I like generalist
engineers and happy to hire smart people that are willing to learn.

My email in profile or email jobs AT mercury DOT co.

~~~
jfeng1115
Hi:

I am very interested. I am a generalist engineer did projects with with
trading( basically manage my own investment) Here's my linkedin profile
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jie-
feng-23161315/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jie-feng-23161315/)

------
HoyaSaxa
Narmi (Techstars NYC '17)| Full Stack Engineer | New York, NY (NYC) | ONSITE |
[https://www.narmitech.com](https://www.narmitech.com)

Narmi is helping reinvent banking in the United States. We create a more
accessible and useful financial ecosystem by powering the online banking,
mobile banking, and open banking APIs for the 10,000 credit unions and
community banks in the United States.

Narmi was founded by two Georgetown University alums who previously worked as
CEO and CTO of a $18 million credit union and also at some of the largest
banks in the world.

Even if you don't think you are an exact fit for one of our current openings,
we'd still love to talk.

We are always looking for well-rounded engineers to join our team in NYC.
Having expertise in python (django and django-rest-framework), vue.js, react
native, ansbile, terraform, visual design/UI/UX, and/or security are all
pluses!

The interview process entails an intro call to get to know each other,
followed by an in-person interview that includes a code pairing session.

Some keywords: * Full Stack Engineer, Full-stack Engineer, Full Stack
Developer, Full-stack Developer * Front End Engineer, Front-end Engineer,
Front End Developer, Full-end Developer, Software Engineer * Banking, online
banking, mobile banking, open banking APIs, * New York City, New York, NY,
NYC, Manhattan

You can learn more on our website and apply via email: jobs @ our domain. Make
sure to mention you found us on Hacker News. Also please feel free to reach
out directly to me chris @ our domain.

~~~
daveambrose
Upvoted for fellow Hoya alumni!

------
jeffnappi
ClearVoice | Front-End Software Engineer | Phoenix, AZ or REMOTE (USA) |
[https://www.clearvoice.com](https://www.clearvoice.com) | Full Time

ClearVoice is a Content Marketing Platform and Marketplace. We make creating
great content easy for everyone. We have indexed over 100M online articles and
have identified and ranked 200k+ authors. We use this index to power our
transparent freelancer marketplace. We supply all engineers with 15" Macbook
Pros and quality tools. Competitive pay, fantastic weather and low cost of
living in Phoenix (or wherever you live)!

Stack:

React

Ruby/Rails - Platform API

Python - Search Index

AWS

Currently looking to hire:

* Front-End Software Engineer ($100k-$110k)

Mandatory Requirements:

* 2+ years experience as a front end developer

[https://www.workable.com/j/7FC989736C](https://www.workable.com/j/7FC989736C)

PS: Phoenix also has neighborhoods with Cox Gigablast - full duplex gigabit
internet access :)

Interested in another role not posted?

E-mail jeff __4t__ clearvoice.com

~~~
tonitouch
Hello Jeff,

D'you sponsor visas/help with relocation to the US?

~~~
jeffnappi
Hello. At this time we do not have the resources to commit to this. With the
current political climate it is even more challenging than it has been in the
past. Perhaps the tide will change in 2020 - that is certainly my hope.

------
mohsen1
HN Who is Hiring

    
    
        ==============
             Lyft 
        ==============
    
    

Lyft is hiring:

    
    
      * Engineering Manager 
      * Robotics Software Engineer (Autonomous) 
      * Backend Software Engineer 
      * iOS Software Engineer (Senior only)
      * Android Software Engineer (Senior only)
      * Frontend Web Engineer 
      * Data Analyst 
      * Data Scientist
    

We have offices in:

    
    
      * San Francisco 
      * Seattle 
      * New York City 
    

Please also look at our jobs page at lyft.com/jobs for more positions

I can submit your resume and refer you if you're interested. Send an email to
me@azimi.me

~~~
tonitouch
Hi Mohsen,

Do you offer relocation assistance? What about visa sponsorships?

Also, is remote work an option and what are the salary bands?

Thanks !

~~~
mohsen1
People usually get a signing bonus that should cover your relocation cost.

Remote is an option but for very senior folks.

Salary bands? I wish I knew! All I know is Lyft that is paying well. Similar
to Google/Facebook

------
brianr
Rollbar | [https://rollbar.com](https://rollbar.com) | San Francisco or REMOTE
| Engineering, Product, Design

About Rollbar:

* We help tens of thousands of developers find and fix errors faster.

* Our backend handles billions of errors with low latency and high reliability.

* Our front-end allows developers to discover and drill down across millions of errors in real-time.

* Our open source libraries are used by some of the best engineering teams in the world, including Kayak, Twilio, Heroku, Zendesk, Instacart and Twitch.

* We're a ~20-person team (SF and remote) building tools that make developers' lives better.

* Benefits and perks: competitive salary and stock options, medical, dental and vision insurance, 401k, annual conference budget, generous hardware and software allowance, casual work environment, inclusive team-oriented culture, rapid career growth opportunities, have fun and have an impact.

We're currently hiring across engineering, product and design. We're looking
for:

\- Engineering Manager

\- Front-end, Core, and Site Reliability Engineer

\- Product Designer

\- Technical Product Manager

To get in touch, please apply via
[https://rollbar.com/jobs](https://rollbar.com/jobs)

------
frisco
Neuralink | Software engineering | San Francisco, CA | Full-time, Onsite

Neuralink is a new neural engineering company founded by Elon Musk. Our goal
is to develop brain-machine interfaces so useful and so safe that ordinary
people will choose to get them like they get a smartphone. Neuralink's aim is
to bring humans and machines closer so software forms a true extension of
ourselves, rather than something separate we interact with slowly and
awkwardly.

We are hiring for a fairly diverse set of technical backgrounds. There is a
ton of software to write ranging from firmware to surgical robotics control to
an experiment management web app. Experience with C++ for robotics is
especially desirable. Culturally, we place a premium on diligence, care and
thoroughness rather than trying out every latest cool framework.

jobs@neuralink.com

~~~
rcanepa
Hi frisco. Do you offer relocation assistance? What about visa sponsorships?

------
trakstar_jobs
Trakstar ([https://www.trakstar.com](https://www.trakstar.com)) | Full-stack
Dev, Front-end Dev, QA Engineer | Seattle, WA | Full-time, ONSITE, Salary:
$70-$125k + equity

Trakstar is looking for front-end, full-stack, and quality assurance engineers
to join our amazing, friendly team! We make performance reviews meaningful for
employees, managers, and HR administrators around the world. Our rapidly
growing customer base consists of over 125k users and 1,000 organizations.

Our stack: Rails 4.2, Ruby 2.3, Postgres 9.4, JavaScript, jQuery, SQL, HTML,
CSS. Looking to modernize our front-end work with React, Vue.js, or a similar
framework. We utilize Resque/Redis for background jobs, have an automated
feature test suite driven by Capybara and PhantomJS on Circle CI, and run our
own ops with AWS + Chef.

To apply, visit:

[https://www.trakstar.com/jobs](https://www.trakstar.com/jobs)

------
asood123
Open Collective | [https://opencollective.com](https://opencollective.com) |
New York City | REMOTE

Open Collective allows unincorporated communities (like Open Source projects)
to raise and spend money. You can charge membership fees, get donations from
individuals or companies and spend it by filing expenses. The entire financial
ledger is publicly viewable to ensure transparency. Some examples:
opencollective.com/webpack, opencollective.com/babel, and many more
opencollective.com/opensource.

We are a founding team of 3 (two engineers) and are looking to hire our first
full-time engineer ([https://medium.com/open-collective/open-collective-is-
hiring...](https://medium.com/open-collective/open-collective-is-hiring-its-
first-developer-550fa38fd2dd)).

Send me a note at aseem@opencollective.com with your GitHub, LinkedIn, resume,
etc.

~~~
nileshtrivedi
What's your tech stack?

------
andrest
The Farmer's Dog | Software Engineer | New York, NY | ONSITE, SALARY:100-140k,
[https://www.thefarmersdog.com/](https://www.thefarmersdog.com/)

The Farmer’s Dog is a VC backed (we just raised $8.1m Series A from Shasta
Ventures) direct-to-consumer pet health brand on a mission to disrupt the $60
Billion pet food industry. Our products are human-quality, personalised and
manufactured on demand.

Even though we don't sound like a typical tech company we take pride in
software development. We’re building a subscription based e-commerce business
from the ground up and have plenty of interesting problems to solve. Our aim
is to offer a seamless subscription experience through on-time production,
customised products and best in class customer support. We have CI and CD
processes in place, and make use of docker-based microservices via Iron.io. We
have plenty of challenges to tackle from predictive analysis to optimising
fulfillment operations.

We're looking for a mid/senior Software Engineer who's comfortable writing
backend code and dealing with docker and aws. Our stack is react (and redux),
node, postgres, docker and aws. If this sounds like you reach out at
info+hn@thefarmersdog.com

------
majke
Cloudflare | Engineer | San Francisco, London, Austin, Champaign | ONSITE
[https://www.cloudflare.com/careers/locations/](https://www.cloudflare.com/careers/locations/)

Cloudflare vision is to help to build a better internet. Cloudflare sits in
front of your internet applications and make them faster and more secure.

We are looking for people in a number of teams including our data team (Go,
Kafka, Spark, Flink), our platform team (Kubernetes, Go, Mesos and Marathon),
our edge team (Nginx, Lua, C++) and JS performance (JS, Rust, Node, Go, Lua)
are working on some interesting projects, and we always need Go engineers to
help connect all of these things together and establish new standards for how
we do that. Furthermore Cloudflare DDoS team is hiring low level engineers (C,
Python, golang and packets wangling, TCP/IP, DPDK, netmap, patching kernel).

If you're interested please visit the link above, or you can email me directly
if you have questions and I'll try and answer: marek@cloudflare.com

PS: You do not need a degree, just a way to demonstrate you know your stuff.
Everyone is welcome here.

PPS. We're considering opening an office in Warsaw Poland. Shoot me an email
if interested!

------
a_metaphor
Cruise Automation | C++ Engineers, Data Scientists, Android Engineers | San
Francisco | ONSITE

Description: We're the driverless car company. We believe in improving
people’s lives by making transportation safer, more accessible, and more
convenient.

Our team is small and we move quickly. We’re currently testing a fully
driverless solution on city streets in San Francisco. We're looking for smart,
ambitious people to help build the world’s largest fleet of driverless cars.

We are looking to hire C++ engineers across the entire company so please check
out our open
roles![https://getcruise.com/careers](https://getcruise.com/careers)

Check out this video of our car driving fully autonomously through SF!
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KSRPmng1cmA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KSRPmng1cmA)

Technologies: C++ on ROS Visa Sponsorship: We can transfer Visas Contact:
Anthony@getcruise.com

Here is an article from our CEO on some of our hardware as well.
[https://medium.com/kylevogt/how-we-built-the-first-real-
self...](https://medium.com/kylevogt/how-we-built-the-first-real-self-driving-
car-really-bd17b0dbda55)

------
clayallsopp
Opendoor | Software Engineer, Machine Learning Engineer, Data Engineer | Full-
time onsite | San Francisco, CA

At Opendoor ([https://www.opendoor.com/](https://www.opendoor.com/)) we’re
changing the way homes are bought and sold.

Moving is one of life’s most stressful events. We empower people with a
simpler, more thoughtful approach to buying or selling their home.

We have an amazing team of talented and passionate engineers and data
scientists. We are looking for Machine Learning Engineers, Data Infrastructure
Engineers, and Generalists to help us change the real estate industry.
Leadership experience is a plus.

Technologies we work with: Rails, React, React Native, PostGIS, Python, AWS,
Webpack, Phoenix (Elixir), Kubernetes, Docker.

[https://www.opendoor.com/jobs](https://www.opendoor.com/jobs) or reach out to
me clay@opendoor.com

------
estsauver
Apollo Agriculture
([https://apolloagriculture.com/](https://apolloagriculture.com/)) | Backend
Software Engineer | Amsterdam, Nairobi | ONSITE | Full Time

Apollo Agriculture is using satellite data to help bring modern farming to the
worlds poorest farmers. Millions of farmers globally don't have access to the
basic farm tools the rest of the world depends on for food production, good
seed and fertilizer. We sell these proven agricultural tools on credit, and
use satellite data and ML to figure out who we can lend to profitably.

We use Scala, Python/NumPy/SciPy (for science/ML), android and are heavy
postgres users. We're building great software for places with low reliability
networks and harsh environmental conditions. We delivered fertilizer to ~1000
farmers earlier this March and are now in the process of getting paid back and
supporting our farmers this season. Right now we're building software tools to
help us communicate with rural farmers who are often illiterate and frequently
struggle even with pressing buttons on their phones.

To apply, send me an email at earl@apolloagriculture.com

------
shalstvedt
SoundHound | All roles available in Santa Clara/San Francisco. Engineering
roles only in Toronto. NLU only in Sacramento/Baltimore | ONSITE |
[http://soundhound.com/careers](http://soundhound.com/careers)

I'm a Software Engineer on the Natural Language Understanding team here at SH.
We've just raised $75 Million from NVIDIA, Samsung, KP and others to take on
Amazon and Google in AI with our "Collective AI" Houndify platform. Our open
Houndify platform has the world’s fastest speech recognition and most
sophisticated and extensible natural language understanding. We've had a lot
of interest from partners and there are a LOT of really interesting projects
being worked on requiring complex problem solvers who can work well
independently. Things have come a long way since our leaked demo video took
the top spot on Reddit a year ago!
[https://www.reddit.com/r/videos/comments/38fdyl/this_is_insa...](https://www.reddit.com/r/videos/comments/38fdyl/this_is_insa...).
[https://www.houndify.com/](https://www.houndify.com/)
[https://soundhound.com/careers](https://soundhound.com/careers)

We're growing rapidly and hiring for roles spanning mobile development, front-
end web, SRE, data engineering, backend C/C++, design...

If you have any questions you'd like to ask an engineer here just email me:
scotth at <company name> dot com. I will respond to all emails (this time I
turned down the ol' spam filter) but please, as the thread says, no
recruiters! We have hired from this thread in the past.

------
victorquinn
Spring | multiple positions | NYC | onsite | full-time |
[https://www.shopspring.com](https://www.shopspring.com)

Join our growing engineering team at Spring, a well-backed startup
headquartered in New York City. We just raised a $65MM Series C to continue
growing our team. We are building the future of fashion shopping, helping
brands make the transition from brick and mortar to mobile and web. We have
built and are scaling a single source marketplace for a growing list of great
brands to sell their products direct to consumer.

A few cool challenges we are tackling: building the best in breed shopping
experience on web and mobile, building out solid API integrations with our
partners so they can integrate with our massive multi-brand product catalog,
building our own custom order management system, tons of scalability work,
building out a machine learning backed fashion recommendation engine.

We just moved into a beautiful new office in July by the Flatiron building and
we offer all the startup benefits you'd expect.

We are looking for iOS, web, and backend engineers in lead and senior roles.
We are also looking for data scientists to join our team working on our
fashion recommendation system and other gnarly data problems.

Learn more about our tech stack and working here at Spring:
[https://www.shopspring.com/engineering](https://www.shopspring.com/engineering)

Apply here: [http://grnh.se/icdh7l1](http://grnh.se/icdh7l1)

Feel free to email me directly victor at shopspring.com with any questions
about our company, our roles, etc. (but please don't send me resumes, use our
application tracking system at the link above for that)

------
tlshaheen
Phone2Action | DevOps Engineer, Backend Software Engineer, Full Stack
Engineer, and Non-Engineering Roles | Washington, DC | Full-Time | Onsite |
[https://angel.co/phone2action/jobs](https://angel.co/phone2action/jobs) |
Agile! | VISA Sponsorship Available

Phone2Action is the world’s fastest growing civic technology company. Millions
use our tools to participate in public policy campaigns. As a member of the
engineering team you will join a world-class engineering-driven company, where
you'll have instant impact from day one. We have an open culture and flat
organization where engineers sit just a few steps away from the founders. And
we've raised over $5M in funding, including our $4.6M Series A funding round
in 2016!

Our product has driven more than 18 million connections with elected officials
since our founding in 2013 -- and we're just getting started. If you have
great problem solving, analysis and design skills, and a true passion for
quality – you will be a great fit for the Phone2Action team.

Salary ranges from $80K - $145K for engineering roles!

All jobs are listed at
[https://angel.co/phone2action/jobs](https://angel.co/phone2action/jobs) !
Email me - luke@phone2action.com - prefixing the subject with "HN:", and
include anything that will set you apart from the pack :)

DevOps Hypewords: AWS, Infastructure, Linux, CI, CD, Continuous Integration,
Continuous Delivery, SQL, Ansible, SaltStack

Backend Hypewords: LAMP, PHP, MySQL, Laravel, APEX, Ruby, Java, Redis, API,
Codeception

Frontend Hypewords: VueJS, ReactJS, HTML, CSS, Bootstrap, Webpack, Jest, ES6

Third party systems: Salesforce, Facebook, Twitter, MailChimp, NationBuilder

~~~
hash2016
Hello Luke, On AngelList-it says 'Visa Sponsorship - Not available'. Could you
please confirm that visa sponsorship is available? I would like to talk more,
if so.

------
saip
FloydHub | Cloud Infrastructure Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Onsite | Full-
time | Salary: 100k-125k (0.5%-1% equity) |
[https://floydhub.com](https://floydhub.com)

FloydHub (YC W17) is building a Heroku for deep learning. We enable data
scientists to do deep learning in the cloud with a few simple commands and
without any of the infrastructure or DevOps hassles.

Every day, we handle training, scaling and serving of several thousand deep
learning models on our GPU clusters and manage TBs of data. As an
infrastructure engineer, you will be responsible for building and scaling our
GPU cloud infrastructure. Not simply operating the system, but be part of
architecting and building scalable and secure cloud infra.

Keywords: AWS/GCP/Azure, Kubernetes, Docker, Mesos, Terraform, Packer, Python.

Requisites: 3+ years of cloud infrastructure experience

We're a small team (4 engineers), agile and very early stage (YC W17). We're
Stanford/CMU grads, with experience leading deep learning research at
Bing/Microsoft, large engineering org (Location Labs, Avast) and
infrastructure at LinkedIn. We're backed by some of the best VCs and angels in
town ([https://floydhub.com/about](https://floydhub.com/about)). If joining an
awesome 4-person team doing AI/infra excites you, come join us! As a founding
team member, you will have the opportunity to considerably impact not only the
technical direction of the product, but also the culture of the company!

Email us: careers@floydhub.com or find more info at
[https://angel.co/floydhub/jobs/240935-senior-
infrastructure-...](https://angel.co/floydhub/jobs/240935-senior-
infrastructure-engineer-founding-team-member)

~~~
bharath28
If you are interested in deep learning and how the space is evolving, this is
the place to be. Floydhub is working on tons of super interesting problems,
the solutions to which will make DL algorithms and GPU cloud infrastructure
accessible to everyone.

Disclosure: I am friends with the founders.

------
scandit
Scandit | Computer Vision / Backend / Android / iOS Developer | Zurich,
Switzerland & Warsaw, Poland | ONSITE |
[https://scandit.com/](https://scandit.com/)

Advance your career at a well-funded Swiss startup with offices in Zurich, San
Francisco and Warsaw. We make the best barcode scanning software, used by NASA
and other brands everyone knows. Join us if you value a good work ethic, get
stuff done and enjoy a healthy work environment.

We are always looking for excellent developers even if there's no specific
openings on the jobs page.

Demo of our product:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b8Mzswc49wk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b8Mzswc49wk)

Please apply here: [https://www.scandit.com/careers/job-
description/?gh_jid=8158...](https://www.scandit.com/careers/job-
description/?gh_jid=815841)

------
superscalar
Gambit Research Ltd ([http://gambitresearch.com](http://gambitresearch.com)) |
London, UK | ONSITE | Full time

At Gambit we research and manage automated sports betting algorithms on behalf
of our clients. Their algorithms run on our proprietary execution platform
which interfaces with a large variety of bookmakers and exchanges, enabling
access to the best prices and massive liquidity.

Our distributed, concurrent system has a core written in Erlang, which
interacts with a wide variety of Python processes across the rest of the
business. Some of the other technologies we use are: Linux, Docker,
Kubernetes, Ansible, C, C++, Java, Haskell, Julia, Go, JavaScript, AngularJS,
ReactJS, Django, PostgreSQL, Redis, Apache Spark, Apache Kafka, RabbitMQ,
Celery, Elasticsearch, Logstash, Kibana, Graphite, Sentry, Git, GitLab.

We have a very flat hierarchy and an emphasis on employee freedom. We
encourage our team to work on projects that interest them, as we believe
people are happiest and most productive when intellectually stimulated. You
don't need to be interested in sports or betting.

We're actively hiring for the following positions:

    
    
      - Software developer
      - Linux infrastructure engineer / Sysadmin / SRE / DevOps engineer
     

Approximate salary range: £30-80k.

More information can be found at
[http://gambitresearch.com/jobs.html](http://gambitresearch.com/jobs.html)

~~~
nullpunkt
For infra/systems/devops engineers, Avoid - they screen you via a Codility
test and they expect you to have a 100% score for it, with a 60min time limit
for two lengthy problems. Anything below 100% is not enough.

Testing infra engineers for algorithms is plain stupid, completely irrelevant
and a total waste of time as it does not translate as a test for any other
infra specific skill one might have (problem solving / analysis /
troubleshooting / systems design / et cetera).

------
mzl
Tomologic | Software developer / Engineer / Programmer | Stockholm, Sweden |
Full-time, ONSITE, [https://www.tomologic.com](https://www.tomologic.com)

Tomologic is a small company with three primary development teams. We deliver
our value through a wide range of technologies, spanning an algorithmic AI
engine, computing clusters, Docker and Kubernetes, REST APIs and front-ends,
as well as analysis tools both for internal quality assurance and for
customers and partners.

We are currently looking for a new team member to contribute in all of our
different technology stacks. We would like to fill this role with a service
minded generalist who thrives while learning new technologies. The role
involves development of the core algorithmic software and our service
platforms, as well as design, development and continuous evolution of systems
and components thereof.

About Tomologic: Tomologic’s mission is to make sheet metal working
intelligent, resulting in significant environmental and cost advantages for
various stakeholders. We are an important part of the Fourth Industrial
Revolution, combining Artificial Intelligence techniques with traditional
optimization problems, thus leveraging significant competitive advantages as
well as a unique opportunity to save over 1% of global carbon emissions.

See more at
[https://www.tomologic.com/portfolio/generalist/](https://www.tomologic.com/portfolio/generalist/)
or send an e-mail to jobs@tomologic.com

------
fjw
Trialspark | Full-stack engineers, product designers, and more | New York City
/ NYC | Full time, ONSITE |
[https://www.trialspark.com](https://www.trialspark.com)

We're a software and technology company that helps accelerate the discovery of
new drugs and medical treatments by reimagining the clinical trial process.

We've worked with a range of studies that have helped develop new treatments
for diseases such as Ebola, Alzheimer's, and HIV. We are an early-stage
company based in NYC looking to hire our first few employees to help us
achieve our mission of bringing life saving treatments to patients faster. We
offer competitive compensation packages (salary + equity) and benefits.

As an early stage employee, you'll be working directly with the founders and
have a strong voice in product and technology decisions. You'll have ownership
over large portions of the product and how it evolves. Ideally you have at
least 2+ years of experience. For engineers specifically, you'll be working at
all levels of the stack (flask/python + react/javascript).

We'd love to hear from you - apply at
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trialspark](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trialspark)
or shoot me a message at frank@trialspark.com!

------
gangstertim1
Squarespace | NYC, NY / New York, NY / Dublin, Ireland / Portland, OR | ONSITE
only Find all listings & apply at:
[http://grnh.se/dn27gt1](http://grnh.se/dn27gt1)

Hiring SREs in Portland & Dublin

Hiring pretty much everyone else in New York, including Andriod, iOS, backend,
frontend, middle end, SRE, ops, data pipelines, ML, w/e. Also have creative
positions, and creative/tech hybrid positions (Creative Developer, Design
Technologist). Hiring team leads, ICs, managers, new grads, you name it, we've
got it. We have options on options! We have a few other roles as well,
including marketers, recruiters, analysts & data scientists, etc.

You should work here because it's a great place to work. Period. That's really
the gist of it: Squarespace takes excellent care of its employees. Not only do
we boast one of the most beautiful offices in the world, daily lunch, fully
covered health insurance, unlimited vacation (and a recommended 4-5 weeks) and
a solid 401k match, but working at Squarespace also means working with a great
community of people who love design and are passionate about great products.
This is a company that cares deeply about its employees and employees who care
deeply about their product. We're very proud here to be building the platform
that both democratizes the web and pushes forward its design.

A few of our recent hires came right from this thread!

[http://grnh.se/dn27gt1](http://grnh.se/dn27gt1)

~~~
alexjeanb
This page that this links to says there are no open positions

------
alexk
Gravitational (YS S15) | Devops | Toronto | ONSITE
[https://gravitational.com](https://gravitational.com)

Gravitational, an early stage systems & cloud startup in San Francisco and
Toronto, is looking for ambitious and talented people. We are well-funded by
fantastic Silicon Valley investors. We are an experienced team: we founded
Mailgun[1] which was acquired by Rackspace, we created Vulcand[2] and some
other cool stuff at Rackspace and are authors of Teleport[3], Telekube[4] and
Teleconsole[5]

    
    
      * DevOps/Implementation services (Terraform, Linux, Kubernetes, Go, Ansible)
    

Locations: Toronto

Details: [https://gravitational.com/devops-
engineer/](https://gravitational.com/devops-engineer/)

Contact: jobs@gravitational.com

[1] [https://www.mailgun.com](https://www.mailgun.com)

[2] [https://github.com/vulcand/vulcand](https://github.com/vulcand/vulcand)

[3]
[https://github.com/gravitational/teleport](https://github.com/gravitational/teleport)

[4] [https://gravitational.com/telekube](https://gravitational.com/telekube)

[5] [https://www.teleconsole.com/](https://www.teleconsole.com/)

~~~
bogomipz
Time waste alert. You folks perpetually advertise this role. You don't seem to
respond to anyone however.

~~~
alexk
Thanks for sending us your resume, we really appreciate it and I'm really
sorry we missed your email.

Feel free to ping me at sasha@gravitational.com, so I can respond directly.

------
Blockchain_TD
Blockchain | VP Product, Engineering Manager, Platform Developer, UX
Developer, Data Scientist, SRE, Mobile, Product Manager | London, NYC |
ONSITE, VISA | Full-time |
[https://www.blockchain.com/](https://www.blockchain.com/)

Blockchain is hiring!

Blockchain is the world's leading software platform for digital assets.
Offering the largest production blockchain platform in the world, we share the
passion to code, create, and ultimately build an open, accessible and fair
financial future, one piece of software at a time.

The foremost quality for any position at Blockchain is integrity.

Some of the technologies we use: Blockchain Technology - Bitcoin, Ethereum and
other cryptocurrencies; React & Redux; JavaScript / ES6; HTML5/CSS/SASS;
AngularJS and other single-page client-side application frameworks;
Cryptography and digital signatures; Clojure, Java, Kotlin; RxJava, Dagger2,
gradle; D3, Grafana, InfluxDB.

If you’re interested in working on the most interesting and challenging
problems in the digital space, we want to hear from you! Please check out our
job postings to apply:
[https://www.blockchain.com/careers/](https://www.blockchain.com/careers/)

Or reach out directly to me at: taryn@blockchain.com

------
jvaill
Dooly - Vancouver, BC, Canada

We're building a note taking app for sales folks. Take notes in Dooly, we
update Salesforce for you, and we surface information in the moment to close
deals.

Check out our website: [https://www.dooly.ai](https://www.dooly.ai)

Salesforce is broken. You pay a lot of money for the software, then you hire
an administrator, and then no one puts the data in because it's not helping
them do what they were hired for: to sell. We're on a mission to fix that.

We've spent the last year building a foundation and obsessing on early
customers.. we're now seeing the fruits of that.

Our customers tell us that they love and couldn't live without Dooly,
including some well-known valley brands that we're excited to have using. New
deals are coming in on an almost weekly basis. Now we're ramping up to deliver
knowledge in the moment and help our customers be the smartest people in their
meetings.

We're a small, super-passionate team and we're looking to bring onboard a
third well-rounded engineer. Our stack is es6/react/redux on the frontend and
rails on the backend. Everyone here is passionate about design and bringing
consumer-grade product to the enterprise.

Send me an email if you're in Vancouver or if anything caught your attention!

-> justin@dooly.ai

------
googletron
Gyroscope [[https://gyrosco.pe](https://gyrosco.pe)] | Remote / Onsite |
Backend Engineer

We are building a new operating system for the human body. The Gyroscope app
is currently featured in the Health & Fitness section of the app store and has
a few thousand paying members, with many gigs of new health data coming in
every day. We are working on using that data to help people live healthier
lives, lose weight and be more productive.

We are looking for experienced backend engineer to help us scale the system
powering tons of users health data and gathering it all in one place for
analysis. We have been featured on the Apple and Google Play Store and the
best is yet to come!

Our current stack includes Postgresql, Cassandra, Golang, Python and Kafka
familiarity with these tools would be a huge plus and we would love to hear
from you.

We are a small (3 full time & some contractors) distributed team, currently in
SF, New York, and Canada. We are looking for motivated hard working team
members with a great sense of teamwork.

More about why we're hiring: [https://techcrunch.com/2017/03/05/fresh-with-
cash-anand-shar...](https://techcrunch.com/2017/03/05/fresh-with-cash-anand-
sharmas-gyroscope-is-building-the-backend-to-the-journey-of-you/)

As originally seen on HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8043203](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8043203)

Contact: mahdi@gyrosco.pe

------
boyd
One Codex (YC S14) | San Francisco (Mission) | Full-time (ONSITE) |
[https://www.onecodex.com](https://www.onecodex.com)

One Codex is a platform for microbial genomics. We are a technical,
experienced (and profitable!) team working on meaningful problems that range
from infectious disease diagnostics to outbreak epidemiology to improving our
understanding of the microbiome. We work with top researchers, medical
institutions, and biotechs, and have processed samples from all seven
continents (and space!).

We're currently looking for generalist engineers across multiple positions,
including both those who are backend- and frontend-leaning. Our stack includes
Python, Rust, and ES6 Javascript, and we write everything from D3
visualizations to low-level bioinformatics algorithms.

Challenges include: (1) developing novel algorithms for analyzing complex
microbial communities; (2) working with terabytes of genomic data; (3)
building scientifically reproducible analyses suitable for both research and
the clinic; and (4) supporting scientists and developers building on our
platform with extensible APIs.

We are based in San Francisco and offer a competitive salary, meaningful
above-market equity, and the chance to be an early employee in a well-
positioned startup. Benefits include full medical, dental, and vision
coverage, a flexible vacation policy and relocation assistance if moving to
the Bay Area. Please apply here: [https://onecodex.recruitee.com/o/software-
engineer-full-stac...](https://onecodex.recruitee.com/o/software-engineer-
full-stack)

------
ProtsenkoAlex
Airtame ([https://airtame.com](https://airtame.com)) | Copenhagen, Denmark |
Full-time, Onsite

Airtame is a fast-growing startup in the heart of Copenhagen. Our wireless
streaming solution helps people work better.

We're currently hiring:

* Senior Software Engineer in Test - Copenhagen ([https://airtame.com/jobs/senior-software-engineer-in-test](https://airtame.com/jobs/senior-software-engineer-in-test))

Our talented engineers are given significant ownership and responsibility over
projects. We value rapid iteration, continuous integration and testing, and we
are serious about producing high-quality, maintainable software. Frequent code
reviews, linting, and pairing are all integral components of our engineering
culture. We encourage experimenting with new technologies and constantly
challenge ourselves to improve our code, processes, and systems.

You can read a bit about our values on our Company Culture Trello Board:
[https://trello.com/b/ZXs2YYy6/culture-
airtame](https://trello.com/b/ZXs2YYy6/culture-airtame)

Send an email to tech-jobs@airtame.com if you're interested. We sponsor work
visas for non-EU applicants.

~~~
ProtsenkoAlex
More openings:

* Technical Support Specialist - Brooklyn, New York ([https://airtame.com/jobs/technical-support-specialist-ny](https://airtame.com/jobs/technical-support-specialist-ny))

* Senior UX/UI Designer - Copenhagen, Denmark ([https://airtame.com/jobs/senior-ux-ui-designer](https://airtame.com/jobs/senior-ux-ui-designer))

------
ppcsf
GetSwift | Melbourne (AU), New York | ONSITE | FULLTIME

GetSwift is a software company that aims to optimize last-mile delivery. We
are well-funded (recently closed a $24M round) and listed on the ASX in 2016.
Our software is used in 65 countries and across 60+ industries, and our
clients include companies like Pizza Hut, Little Caesars Pizza, Lion Nathan,
Commonwealth Bank of Australia, Mitre10, Just Eat, and Red Rooster.

As an early-stage employee, you'll have a big impact on the architecture of
our product, which includes vehicle routing & dispatching, data analytics/
modelling, and complex SPAs. Our stack is varied and includes .NET, Go, Java,
Python, Typescript, React, AWS, Kafka, Kubernetes, and Haskell.

We hiring at all levels of the stack, but we'd be particularly interested in
full-stack engineers. The only real requirement is that you're self- motivated
and able to learn quickly, but there's bonus points for:

• The ability to code in a variety of languages

• Devops, containers, Kubernetes, aws

• Familiarity with any part of our stack

Our interview process consists of a short code test and a technical interview.
After that, we'll be in touch within about a week.

Email me (joash at getswift dot co), prefixing the subject with "HN:". Include
anything you think will show off your skills!

~~~
ppcsf
We are also looking for web designers (or anyone with great HTML/CSS skills
and design sensibilities) to help us build out a complete overhaul of our app.
It will be a responsive SPA with plenty of complex UX, mapping, and infoviz
problems to solve.

------
jwoah12
BAMTECH Media | Software Engineer | NYC | ONSITE

BAMTECH Media is the technology and digital media company spun out of Major
League Baseball, providing end-to-end video streaming solutions over web,
mobile, and connected devices. In addition to baseball, our platform powers
video and content for partners including HBO, WWE, NHL, Eurosport and more
(soon to be Disney and ESPN). We operate at the cutting edge of digital media
at a time when more people than ever are choosing to consume their media over
the internet.

The Content Engineering (CE) org builds the systems at BAMTech that interface
with content providers and enable internal and external consumers for all of
our partner companies to access media content and metadata. From team lineups
and editorial articles on MLB.com to video metadata on the HBO Now mobile app
to NHL team webpages, CDE’s services and applications enable us to make
content available to anyone that needs it.

As a Software Engineer on CE, you'll be part of a collaborative group of
developers who are serious about delivering quality software. You'll also be
encouraged to spend some of your time each sprint on professional development:
take an online course, experiment with a new technology, or work on an
internal side project.

We welcome candidates of all backgrounds and are actively working to foster a
diverse team and organization.

The interview process consists of a 45-minute online/phone interview followed
by a 4-hour onsite interview consisting of 4-5 technical sessions with team
members.

If interested, please reach out to me directly (details in profile). Only
candidates themselves, please.

------
dickfickling
Dave.com | Senior Full Stack Engineer | Los Angeles, CA | ONSITE | Full Time

Dave.com is disrupting the $36b overdraft fee industry. From within our (React
Native) iOS and Android apps, users can request a paycheck advance of up to
$75 with no interest.

We are a product and engineering-driven company first and are focused on
building a quality team vs a large team. You will be a formative part of our
company culture moving forward. To that point, we want someone that can take
ownership of a project from beginning to end and can do it on their own.

Backed by Mark Cuban, SV Angel, the Chernin Group, Kraft, Diplo, and others,
we're well funded and located in sunny Los Angeles.

Requirements:

* Frontend and backend web development experience

* 3+ years of Javascript

* Experience building and shipping real products

* Familiarity with web and mobile security best practices

Stack:

* API: Node.js, Python/Flask, MySQL, Redis, hosted on Google Cloud

* Website: React (static, hosted on S3)

* iOS/Android: React Native

We're a small team of six (four engineers) looking to add another engineer to
the mix. Apply directly to me at dick@dave.com, include a brief summary of the
last product you built and shipped. If email is not your thing, use this link:
[https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1vaJ4IB9_Lvwpv6eLLYv3mlJy9vr...](https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1vaJ4IB9_Lvwpv6eLLYv3mlJy9vrGT9fZZlMyqmFZ5To/edit)

------
ksowocki
Occipital ([https://www.occipital.com](https://www.occipital.com)) | Boulder,
CO, San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Full-time | iOS Engineer, Computer Vision
Engineer, Platform Software Engineer - Mixed Reality, iOS Engineer, Platform
Engineer, Sales Director - Structure Core, Accuracy & Test Engineer, Embedded
Systems Intern, Firmware Engineering Intern, Logistics Coordinator

At Occipital, we’re working on spatial computing - using computer vision to 3D
reconstruct and understand your surroundings so that software can operate over
real world spaces. We believe it will power the next generation of augmented
reality and some of the key parts of virtual reality as well.

[https://occipital.com/jobs](https://occipital.com/jobs)

------
chauzer
Betterment | Software Engineer (Fullstack, Backend, SRE) | NYC | Onsite |
Fulltime | [http://www.betterment.com](http://www.betterment.com)

Betterment is the largest independent online financial advisor with more than
$9 billion in assets under management. The service is designed to help
increase customers’ long-term returns and lower taxes for retirement planning,
building wealth, and other financial goals. Betterment takes advanced
investment strategies and uses technology to deliver them to more than 250,000
customers across its three business lines: direct-to-consumer, Betterment for
Advisors, and Betterment for Business.

Our engineering interview process:
[https://www.betterment.com/resources/inside-
betterment/engin...](https://www.betterment.com/resources/inside-
betterment/engineering/the-betterment-engineering-interview/)

We're hiring for a variety of roles including Backend, Full Stack, and Site
Reliability Engineering.

More details and to apply, please see:
[https://www.betterment.com/careers/](https://www.betterment.com/careers/)

------
Khay1024
Flexport | Software Engineers, Staff Engineers, Data Scientists, Product
Managers and Product Designers | San Francisco | flexport.com /
flexport.engineering

Flexport's mission is to fix the user experience in global trade and bring the
world free trade through technology. Here at Flexport, we share a vision where
any two businesses can trade with each other without regard for geographic
distance, logistical complexity, or regulatory challenges.

Our services put clients back in control of their logistics and supply chain
needs. We offer faster freight quotes, lower prices, improved visibility and
notifications, and advanced analytics. Our lean team is building flexible,
maintainable products that are reshaping this fragmented industry.

Started in 2013, we've raised $94M from investors that include Founders Fund,
Google Ventures, First Round Capital, Bloomberg Beta, Y Combinator, & more.

Check us out if you: -Want to be part of a close-knit engineering team that
releases new code every day -Take a product-first approach to building
software -Care about the real world functionality of your programming -Desire
to build scalable programs that standardize information flow and increase
operational capacity -Have amazing coding skills and CS fundamentals; and
-Know modern javascript frameworks.

Our stack: Our continuous releases are integrated with Travis and Github. On
the frontend, we use React for the views, organize the data flow with Flux
architecture, and test our application with Jest. On the backend, we're a
Rails shop riding on AWS and Postgres RDS.

Want to learn more? Email kristen.hayward@flexport.com or check us out at
flexport.com.

~~~
dmnd
Flexport is also hiring software engineer interns. Contact me if you're
interested!

~~~
jsamlin
Hi, I am interested in the internship positions. Can I check if you guys hire
internationally and do visa sponsorships?

------
Sikul
Discord | Engineers | San Francisco | ONSITE

Discord is increasingly how gamers communicate. We grew from 11 million to 45
million users in less than a year. We have over 9 million daily active users
and that number is growing every day. Discord is just 2 years old.

We're hiring pretty much across the board in engineering. Come solve
interesting scaling problems.

[https://discordapp.com/jobs](https://discordapp.com/jobs)

Tech: Elixir/Erlang, Python, Go, C++, Javascript, React, Cassandra, GCP

Feel free to message me directly at the email in my profile.

------
danzurawski
SuperAwesome ([https://superawesome.tv](https://superawesome.tv)) | Software
Engineer | London, GB | Onsite and remote, Salary: £35-65K

Hello HN! After securing our series B funding and climbing to the 8th place of
the fastest growing private tech companies in Britain (according to The Sunday
Times), SuperAwesome is reaching out to HN to fill some gaps in our
development roles (other areas too, check workable). We have a great team and
amazing culture (check it out
[https://twitter.com/search?q=LifeAtSuperAwesome](https://twitter.com/search?q=LifeAtSuperAwesome)),
all working towards making the internet a better place for kids.

SuperAwesome (@GoSuperAwesome) is the largest kids’ digital media platform in
the world, reaching over 400M kids each month across mobile, web and online
video. The company’s technology powers the global kids’ digital media
ecosystem, ensuring kid-safe advertising, safe-social, family authentication
and COPPA compliance for hundreds of brands and agencies around the world
including LEGO, Warner Bros, Hasbro, Disney, Nintendo, Cartoon Network and
many others.

We're hiring for the following developer roles:

Software Engineer (full stack):
[https://superawesome.workable.com/j/AC43BF0AE5](https://superawesome.workable.com/j/AC43BF0AE5)

Software Engineer (SDK):
[https://superawesome.workable.com/jobs/285137](https://superawesome.workable.com/jobs/285137)

Test Automation Engineer:
[https://superawesome.workable.com/j/2B3A44CEA4](https://superawesome.workable.com/j/2B3A44CEA4)

Stack: Node.js, TypeScript, PostgreSQL, Kafka, Druid, Redis,
angular.js/Angular 4 + Redux, Swift, Docker + Kubernetes (+more)

Jobs page:
[https://superawesome.workable.com/](https://superawesome.workable.com/)

------
rhc2104
Facebook | Solutions Engineer | Menlo Park, NYC, Seattle, Austin, London,
Dublin, Tel Aviv, Tokyo, Seoul, Hong Kong | Onsite

Solutions Engineers at Facebook spend roughly half their time working with
product engineering teams and writing production code. The other half of their
time is spent working directly with partners to develop and execute their
Facebook technology strategy.

We find that this setup is great for engineers that want to spend more time on
the business side of things or have more people interaction while still being
hands on with code.

This allows large advertisers to work directly with people at Facebook that
have a knowledge of the ads codebase, and Solutions Engineers can implement
great suggestions made by partners.

More about the role is available at
[https://www.facebook.com/careers/life/solutions-
engineering-...](https://www.facebook.com/careers/life/solutions-engineering-
at-facebook) .

Job listings are available at
[https://www.facebook.com/careers/search/?q=solutions%20engin...](https://www.facebook.com/careers/search/?q=solutions%20engineer)
.

Facebook | Solutions Engineering Manager | Paris | Onsite

We also have a great opportunity for an engineering manager that would like to
support a team in Paris. You would support a distributed team, so some travel
would be required. Roughly half the time would be spent on people management,
with the other half on Solutions Engineering work.

We are looking for someone fluent in French.

We will consider a very experienced tech lead that would like to make the
transition into people management.

[https://www.facebook.com/careers/jobs/a0I1200000LSzEFEA1/](https://www.facebook.com/careers/jobs/a0I1200000LSzEFEA1/)

If you would like to apply or have any questions, feel free to send me an
email at rcheng@fb.com .

------
robinhoodcat
Robinhood | Engineering & Non-Engineering Roles | Palo Alto, CA | Full-Time |
Onsite | robinhood.com

Robinhood is democratizing access to America’s financial system. Since our
public launch in 2015, we’ve cemented our position as the fastest-growing
brokerage with over two million users and billions of dollars in transaction
volume. Robinhood received recognition with the Apple Design Award, the Google
Material Design Award, and named Fast Company’s 11th Most Innovative Company
in the World.

We’re backed by top-tier investors such as DST Global, NEA, Index Ventures,
Thrive Capital, Ribbit Capital, a16z, and GV, as well as individuals such as
Jared Leto, Ashton Kutcher, John Legend, Snoop Dogg, and Nas.

We're always hiring software engineers for different teams across different
stacks. Our engineers work with cutting-edge technologies like Django, Python,
Go, Kafka, React, Redux. Check out our priority roles below and be sure to
mention Hacker News when you apply:

* Web Engineer [https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/221794#.WdJjGkpS...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/221794#.WdJjGkpSzxo)

* iOS Engineer [https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/217593#.WdJjWEpS...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/217593#.WdJjWEpSzxo)

Below are a few notable roles too:

* Brand Designer [https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/792447#.WdJld0pS...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/792447#.WdJld0pSzxo)

Interested? Check out the job descriptions and apply directly at
robinhood.com/jobs

------
bitxbitxbitcoin
PRIVATE INTERNET ACCESS |
[https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/](https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/)
| Developers, DevOps, Marketing, Tech Support | Denver, CO | Onsite [Remote to
qualified applicants] | Full-Time

PRIVATE INTERNET ACCESS is fighting the good fight against censorship,
surveillance, and overall evil. Please e-mail jobs@privateinternetaccess.com
to APPLY. Please make sure to send a resume, cover letter, links to anything
worth seeing, etc.

Please read this if you haven't already:
[http://www.activism.net/cypherpunk/manifesto.html](http://www.activism.net/cypherpunk/manifesto.html)

If you want to help fight the good fight with the company who donates the most
to organizations such as the EFF, FFTF, Creative Commons, FSF, USENIX, Linux
Mint, Arch Linux, Freenode, Krita, and more - then send us an e-mail. Thank
you in advance, and have a wonderful day. We look forward to standing in line
with you against draconian injustice.

~~~
krisroadruck
These guys don't even have the decency to respond to applicants, even after a
few followups via different channels. Took the time to submit resume, cover,
and pinged a few times over multiple weeks, never heard a single peep back.
Not even so much as a thanks but we aren't interested.

~~~
bogomipz
Yep, these folks are a total time waste. Both me and a coworker had the exact
same experience you described.

~~~
gravyboat
Thanks for the heads up. It's sketchy enough they don't even offer healthcare
until you have worked their 90 days, but knowing they wast applicant's time is
a huge benefit.

------
tapad
Tapad | Unify Life Across Devices | Onsite: New York, NY or Oslo, Norway |
$100K - $160K/YR + Bonus

Tapad is the true cross-device partner. By leveraging the power of our
proprietary Tapad Device Graph™, we unify data across all devices to
understand the interests, passions and behaviors of the audiences that matter
most.

Tapad's Open Source tech stack (below) handle:

30+ PB of Data,

Sub 10 ms response times.

___________________________________________

Distributed Applications... Scala, Python

Distributed Computing... Mesos, Kafka, Zookeeper

Distributed Databases... Aerospike, Cassandra, Vertica

Distributed Analytics... Hadoop (YARN), Spark 2

Distributed Storage... Ceph, Hadoop (HDFS)

Global Networking... VXLAN, BGP, EVPN, VPLS

Here are our open roles in Engineering:

Data Scientist (NYC) - [http://grnh.se/6c1pdb1](http://grnh.se/6c1pdb1)

Site Reliability Engineer (Oslo):
[http://grnh.se/hadlum1](http://grnh.se/hadlum1)

Senior Software Engineer (NYC):
[http://grnh.se/5giaqb1](http://grnh.se/5giaqb1)

Senior Software Engineer (Oslo):
[http://grnh.se/v4bnl51](http://grnh.se/v4bnl51)

Senior Director, Solutions Engineering (NYC):
[http://grnh.se/801s3q1](http://grnh.se/801s3q1)

Senior Solutions Engineer (NYC):
[http://grnh.se/4mxjky1](http://grnh.se/4mxjky1)

Summer Internship (NYC): [http://grnh.se/l78ofb1](http://grnh.se/l78ofb1)

Summer Internship (Oslo): [http://grnh.se/6lvijp1](http://grnh.se/6lvijp1)

------
snide
Elastic | Anywhere | Full-time

Hey. I'm Dave and I'm looking for a front-end engineer with a designer's heart
to come help me build out pattern libraries and component systems for use at
Elastic (makers of Elasticsearch and Kibana). Specifically it would be working
in a lot of React, Sass and SVGs. Your code would be fully open source. The
design team here is small and this is a unique opportunity to build out design
that is consumed by a large team of engineers. The company is fully
distributed and has the usual bevy of great benefits. If you have great
attention to detail and know the ins and outs of scaling a component library
I'd love to talk with you.

If interested feel free to apply at

[https://www.elastic.co/about/careers/engineering/jobs/825257](https://www.elastic.co/about/careers/engineering/jobs/825257)

Engineers in general are more than welcome to peruse the other jobs at
Elastic, of which there are quite a few.

------
s3nnyy
Wealthport.com | Senior Computer Science / Machine Learning Engineer, Scala
Backend Engineer, Data Preparation Expert | Zurich | SALARY: 100k-120k CHF |
ONSITE | EU-Passport holders or eligible to work in Switzerland

We solve on of the biggest problems in e-commerce: Normalising product
information. Using machine learning an NLP we transform broken, badly-labeled,
unstructured data into useable, categorised and unified data. See:
[https://www.slideshare.net/wealthportadmin/getting-
started-w...](https://www.slideshare.net/wealthportadmin/getting-started-with-
wealthport)

We are obsessed with functional programming. We use mainly Scala (backend) and
we are researching a lot on NLP and ML.

We look for:

\- Senior Machine learning Researcher / Engineer - you will read & write
papers on machine learning and/or implement algorithms in our core product.

\- Senior Backend Scala engineer - you will build or well-tested backend and
our core product. And we expect you to have experience with Scala to hit the
ground running.

\- Data Preparation Export (Data Science) - you will help our customers adjust
their data (transformation, classification) to our platform. This is a mix of
Data Scientist, Data Analyst, Project Manager and Customer Success Manager.

The interview process:

1) We look at your CV / code samples.

2) We send you a short questionnaire about your tech background and motivation
to work with us.

3) Technical call with CTO

4) Coding task (depending on the role)

5) Onsite day solving a programming task with us.

Send us a short intro about yourself or questions about Switzerland and Zurich
to:

hiring@wealthport.tech

------
esilverberg2
SCRUFF | IOS & Android Engineers | Ruby Engineers | Product Management | Full
time | New York City

SCRUFF, one of the largest gay social networks worldwide
([http://www.scruff.com](http://www.scruff.com)), has an immediate openings
for IOS + Android Engineers, Ruby Engineers, and our first Product Manager.
Our stack is based in Ruby (Sinatra, not Rails), Swift and ObjC, React Native,
Java, and (hopefully soon) Kotlin. Our infra is 100% AWS, and we are bleeding
edge on many of their Big Data technologies. We are a small, highly technical
team looking for mid-level or senior engineers to come join us.

If you're excited about the intersection of technology in the gay community
and want to help chart its next course, talk to us! Our jobs page is at
[http://www.scruff.com/jobs/](http://www.scruff.com/jobs/)

Woof!

~~~
ravisteja12
do you sponsor visas?

------
johnumbaugh
CareEvolution | Software Dev | Ann Arbor, MI | ONSITE, REMOTE, VISA,
[https://www.careevolution.com/](https://www.careevolution.com/)

What we do actually matters.

It's estimated that 250,000 people die in America annually because of medical
errors. That makes it the #3 cause of death, just behind heart disease and
cancer ([http://www.npr.org/sections/health-
shots/2016/05/03/47663618...](http://www.npr.org/sections/health-
shots/2016/05/03/476636183/death-certificates-undercount-toll-of-medical-
errors)). This is a major societal catastrophe - and it needs to be fixed.
Part of the solution is the long-overdue modernization of our nation's health
IT infrastructure. This is CareEvolution's mission - to create better patient
outcomes by modernizing - and connecting - our health IT systems.

There are many interesting things to do at CareEvolution, including mobile
(iOS and Android), web, platform, integration, devops, analytics, ETL... and
lots more. This is a place where you help define what it is you want to do,
and how to help the world.

We're a small team - still under 100 people (and all technical!) - but our
platform manages health data for over 100 million people.

Check out our job listing at
[https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/148257/developers-for-
healthc...](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/148257/developers-for-healthcare-
software-platform-careevolution) .

Visit our website at
[https://www.careevolution.com/](https://www.careevolution.com/) \- or visit
our recruiting portal at
[http://letsfixhealthcare.com/](http://letsfixhealthcare.com/)

Submit resumes to resume@careevolution.com

~~~
throway_foo_bar
I applied once about a month ago, through SO, as linked in this post. I did
not get a response, not even a cursory one. As you can see in that thread [0],
someone tells care evolution that their link is dead. They do not get a
response. Basically, this organization is pretty bad at engaging. It leaves a
bad taste in the mouth as an applicant. It takes time on both sides; hiring
and applying. Not taking the time to respond to applicants or potential
applicants looks bad, and discourages interest.

[0]:[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15150831](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15150831)

~~~
cpfohl
For what it's worth, when you post a good job on HN you get well upwards of
200 applicants... I'm not with Care Evolution, but I sympathize with them.

~~~
throway_foo_bar
I empathize with them as well. But I hope my comment showed that there is a
pattern of undesirable behavior here. Moreover, you shouldn't be reposting a
job posting while still, presumably, working the backlog of candidates from a
month ago.

------
wmahler
Creighton University | Mid-Senior Full Stack JS Engineers | Remote | Part-Time

Creighton University is a Jesuit, Catholic university bridging health, law,
business and the arts and sciences for a more just world. Join us in building
a new higher education digital experience.

This is a non-benefit eligible, part-time position that's ideally suited for
someone looking to make some extra money on the side. You are good match for
this position if you are a motivated and energetic full-stack developer, you
take initiatives, find solutions to problems, you are thorough and know how to
produce results quickly under minimal supervision.

    
    
      Our stack is a combination of:
      * Frontend: Javascript, React, Webpack
      * Middleware: NodeJS, Express, Passport
      * Backend: Hadoop, Cassandra, MySQL
    

Please send your resume to williammahler [at] creighton.edu for consideration.

~~~
wmahler
Sorry but the email address is actually williammahler1 [at] creighton.edu

------
vitiell0
Cooklist | React Native / Django | Dallas, TX | Remote | Equity 1-10% Salary
$60k

Cooklist shows you recipes you can cook with the groceries you buy. It can
connect to 81 grocery chains like Walmart, Safeway, Kroger etc. and
automatically download every purchase a user makes into the app. It uses NLP
to match each product purchased to recipe ingredients. Over 1,000,000 products
are matched to 1,000,000 recipes with 90% accuracy. I’ve built Cooklist over
the last 8 months and it’s now live in private beta. Hundreds of users are
participating in the development process. 10,000+ purchases have been
downloaded in the last week. You can see a demo video at
[https://cooklist.co](https://cooklist.co)

We are looking to bring on someone to lead the development of the mobile apps.
If you’re interested in working on this idea or would like to try the beta,
email me at daniel@handground.com

The last project I created was the Handground coffee grinder (raised 300k on
Kickstarter): [https://handground.com](https://handground.com) You can also
find me on Github: [https://github.com/Vitiell0](https://github.com/Vitiell0)

My cofounder previously founded Nibble Apps, the company behind 8 of the best
selling recipe apps in 52 countries and currently holds the #1 position for
paid Food and Drink. [http://nibbleapps.com/](http://nibbleapps.com/)

------
k1w1
Aha! ([http://www.aha.io](http://www.aha.io)) | Rails / Front End / UX |
REMOTE

Aha! is looking for experienced Ruby on Rails, Javascript and front-end
engineers to develop rich interactive experiences in React with a Rails
backend.

Aha! is the #1 tool for product managers to plan strategy and roadmaps. Aha!
is profitable, you can work from anywhere in North America and we offer
excellent benefits. We use our own product to manage our work (which is
especially rewarding), we deploy continuously and we are developing in
Rails/ES6/React.

Our entire team is remote - in US, Canada and Mexico so we can collaborate
during the work day.

[http://www.aha.io](http://www.aha.io) | email: engineering-jobs@aha.io

------
cldwalker
ReifyHealth | Full-time Software Engineer | Boston | ONSITE, REMOTE (U.S.) |
Mid-level to very senior compensation

We are building clinical trial software that makes a difference in people's
lives. Clinical trials are slow, unpredictable and expensive and we aim to
improve this for everyone's benefit. We have multiple apps in production and
have plenty of interesting development in the pipeline. We care about building
great products, providing a great user experience and listening to our users
to improve on our products. We actively use, contribute to and author open
source libraries. We care about having a good remote culture and bring
remoters in quarterly.

We are hiring for two positions. Full stack developers feel free to apply to
both:

* Mid to Senior Frontend Engineer: HTML, CSS, ReactJS, ClojureScript - [https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/089e5e4c-13e9-49c8-93a9-11...](https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/089e5e4c-13e9-49c8-93a9-11e7f5a8b78f?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

* Mid to Senior Backend Engineer: ClojureScript, Clojure, PostgreSQL - [https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/dd9f818f-d94c-4a0c-b97c-06...](https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/dd9f818f-d94c-4a0c-b97c-06e19f5939a2?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

If this sounds exciting, we'd love to hear from you! If you have any questions
feel free to reach out to us: hiring (@) reifyhealth.com.

------
mightybyte
Takt | DevOps Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-time, ONSITE preferred, but
REMOTE is an option for senior candidates.

Check out [http://takt.com/careers](http://takt.com/careers) for more
information. Here is the DevOps Engineer job description:

Takt is seeking DevOps Engineers to support the development of our flagship
product. Our platform learns and adapts to people's preferences, habits, and
feedback—orchestrating highly relevant experiences that are truly unique to
each person. Our vision will change the way people engage with their favorite
brands across multiple industries, be it retail, finance, or healthcare.

As one of the first DevOps Engineers at Takt, you will be able to contribute
to a large scale environment and an early stage infrastructure in addition to
influencing our culture and processes which we operate. You will capture the
entire stack as code and provide tools and solutions that facilitate the
release, maintenance, and monitoring of the platform. You will be working on a
cross-functional team and collaborating closely with Engineers, Data
Scientists, and Product Managers. As an early member of the DevOps team, you
will help us build a culture and practice that leads improved product quality,
cohesive collaboration, and integration between Operation and Development.

------
Jemaclus
Shipt | Software Engineer (multiple) | San Francisco, CA or Birmingham, AL |
[https://www.shipt.com](https://www.shipt.com) | Full Time

Shipt is improving lives by giving people back more of their time, the most
valuable resource. Be a part of building an amazing grocery delivery
experience. Our culture is high energy, entrepreneurial, and autonomous.

Our main app stack is Ruby on Rails, but we've recently been migrating into
more microservice architecture with Go, Elixir, and other languages. We have a
high focus on quality, through testing and automation, and aim to deliver
great apps and benefits to our customers. There's a healthy work-life balance
(no 80 hour weeks), and I thoroughly enjoy it here.

We're hiring for multiple positions:

\- Senior Search Engineer (my team!) (Algolia, Elasticsearch, Lucene
experience is great, and our search products are written in Go) \- Backend
Engineer (Ruby/Rails) \- Front End Engineer (Angular, I think) \- Mobile Front
End Engineer (Ionic / Cordova)

If you're interested, PM me a link to your resume and a quick cover letter and
I'll forward it on. You can check out our other available positions at
[https://www.shipt.com/careers/openings/](https://www.shipt.com/careers/openings/)

~~~
tonitouch
Hi Jemaclus, Do you offer relocation assistance? What about visa sponsorships?
Also, is remote work an option and what are the salary bands? Thanks !

~~~
Jemaclus
I'm pretty sure we do visa sponsorships, but I'll have to check. Re: remote
work, we have a fun office culture and like to talk face-to-face as much as
possible. That said, we do have some people that work from home periodically,
but we don't hire full-time remote workers.

The salary depends on whether you're in San Francisco or Birmingham, as well
as which position you get and your experience level. I'm not 100% sure what
the salary bands are, per se, but I'm happy with my compensation, and I think
you would be too.

------
GoodbyeEarl
Hey, fellow job seekers!

I've written a small chrome extension to help you filter the thread, check
out: [http://imgur.com/a/CzNSa](http://imgur.com/a/CzNSa).

You can download it straight from the repo:
[https://github.com/viniciusCamargo/hn-chrome-
extension/blob/...](https://github.com/viniciusCamargo/hn-chrome-
extension/blob/master/hn-wih.crx)

------
icerevall
Center for Open Science | Senior Software Engineer | Charlottesville, VA |
ONSITE, REMOTE (possible US-only), FULLTIME, [https://cos.io](https://cos.io)

Develop exclusively free, open source software to support open science. The
Center for Open Science (COS) is a funded, non-profit startup looking for a
senior developer who is passionate about open source, science, and
collaboration. Open source has changed how software development works, and we
want to apply the same principles to science.

Apply via
[https://jobs.lever.co/cos/1c1cedc2-3c09-4cb9-8eaa-b9681d9180...](https://jobs.lever.co/cos/1c1cedc2-3c09-4cb9-8eaa-b9681d91809b)

------
fouadmatin
Segment | Engineering | San Francisco, CA or Vancouver, BC | Full-Time |
Onsite

Segment is building the analytics routing layer for the world. We transform
data into over 150 different services, adding new ones every day. We're
processing billions of events each month, and maintaining the analytics
infrastructure for companies like DigitalOcean, Atlassian, New Relic, and
Docker.

Our goal is to help companies learn from how their users interact with the
products to build even better products. We also like to share our work and
what we learn, here are some recent examples:

    
    
      - https://segment.com/blog/allocation-efficiency-in-high-performance-go-services/
    
      - https://segment.com/blog/exactly-once-delivery/
    
      - https://segment.com/blog/bob-loblaws-log-blog/
    
      - https://segment.com/blog/a-brief-history-of-the-uuid/
    
      - https://open.segment.com
    

If any of this sounds interesting, we'd love to hear from you! Check out some
of our open positions at [https://segment.com/jobs](https://segment.com/jobs)
or email tido.carriero@segment.com with some info about your background and
we'll kick it off from there.

~~~
justinjyoo
Just tried to apply online - but the link seems broken. Sent my cv/resume to
the email provided instead. Thank you for posting!

------
d_burfoot
Ozora Research | Engineers, Scientists, Linguists | Berkeley, CA | Part-Time |
Onsite | Equity

My company Ozora Research is developing a next-generation suite of Natural
Language Processing tools centered around sentence parsing. The field of NLP
parsing has been moving slowly for the last 20 years because of its utter
dependence on labelled training data such as the Penn Treebank. In my research
I've discovered a way to circumvent that limitation, by building and
evaluating sentence parsers using only a large amount of raw text data. Even
though its still in the early stages of development, the parser works quite
well, makes more refined grammatical distinctions than any other widely
available parser, and was built without any labelled training data. I've spent
the last couple of years working on my own, and now that I'm confident the
approach is valid, I'm looking to build up a team. I'm flexible on exact
qualifications, but here are general blueprint of what I'm looking for:

\- Strong programming and software architecture skills

\- Good background in math, statistics, machine learning, information theory

\- Deep interest in language and linguistics

The software is built in Java, Postgres, and AWS, but I won't ask for any
specific technology as long as you have demonstrable programming skill.

I have a nontraditional, minimalist and cockroachy business plan that won't be
for everyone, but I can promise you that if I get rich you will also. I'm
happy to talk more about the specifics in person. Email me at daniel dot
burfoot at gmail.

------
ehfeng
Sentry | Growth Engineer | San Francisco | Full time, on-site

[https://sentry.io](https://sentry.io)

Sentry is error logging. We're 100% BSD-licensed open source
([https://github.com/getsentry/sentry](https://github.com/getsentry/sentry)).
We're mostly Python and JS, with a dash of Rust. Sentry is deployed at just
about every major technology company (teams at Dropbox, Uber, Airbnb,
Pinterest, Twitter, Atlassian, Microsoft, Apple, etc).

While Sentry is over 40 people, the growth team is small (3 people!) but
focused. All of us are technical (everyone commits code), analytical (you
measure and present your experiments), and organized (we are our own PMs). In
people, we prefer action over pontification, honesty over polish. If you like
developer tools, open source, and experimenting with SaaS economics, message
me or apply below. I'm eric@.

Growth engineer:
[https://sentry.io/jobs/807418/](https://sentry.io/jobs/807418/) We're also
hiring across the board engineering and some business positions.
[https://sentry.io/jobs/](https://sentry.io/jobs/)

------
tamentis
Truveris | Backend, DevOps, QAs | New York, NY | Full Time

[http://truveris.com/](http://truveris.com/)

Stop wasting your talent placing ads, working in finance or building yet
another social networking app, join us to improve healthcare in America. The
systems we build help millions of American afford their medications and bring
transparency in the complicated space of pharmacy benefits.

If you like simplicity, write code for others to read, love UNIX and its
philosophy, Python and its zen, you may have found a new home.

Required:

\- 3+ years of experience, open source or commercial

\- Python experience

\- SQL (we use PostgreSQL)

\- Linux/Unix (you know your way around a shell)

Nice to have:

\- AWS (we use EC2, S3, SQS, Redshift, RDS)

\- For Backend: SQLAlchemy, Pyramid (or Django, Flask)

\- For DevOps: Saltstack

\- For QAs: Selenium (Python)

Email me (CTO): bertrand@truveris.com

------
jonahss
Eaze | Backend Devs | San Francisco | ONSITE |
[http://eaze.com](http://eaze.com)

Marijuana Delivery.

70+ employees, 20 devs and growing. Marijuana delivered in 20 minutes or less
across Californian urban areas.

Looking for backend Node.js or .Net devs (legacy monolith -> Node
microservices). Steady scaling, hundreds of drivers, thousands of deliveries,
new features and products constantly.

Join us before weed goes recreational next year. email: jonah@eaze.com

Also hiring: DevOps (chef, AWS, etc)

~~~
lynnetye
More information about Eaze's engineering team on Key Values:
[https://www.keyvalues.io/eaze](https://www.keyvalues.io/eaze)

------
jaimemedicalbnb
Battlefy | Engineering | Vancouver, Canada | Full-Time | Onsite

Battlefy is the leading esports technology platform that works with world-
class companies like Amazon, Nintendo, Coca Cola, Red Bull, Alienware, and
many more to power their eSports infrastructure (managing tournaments,
prizing, teams, real-time stats, seeding and brackets, content creation, and
communications).

We're looking for motivated engineers that have a passion for esports and
gaming. React/NodeJS/MongoDB/Postgres.

Reach out to jaime@battlefy.com if interested! Or, here's the job posting:
[https://battlefy.workable.com/j/262F838EDE](https://battlefy.workable.com/j/262F838EDE)

------
jzhen
Thinknum | New York | Multiple Positions | On-site - Full-time | $90k-$140k +
equity

=== Who We Are ===

Thinknum is one of the fastest growing profitable SaaS companies in the world.
Economic activity is coming online - companies are selling products, hiring
employees, marketing and moving operations to the web. Thinknum captures the
data trails that are created (e.g., How quickly is UberEATS growing on a
restaurant-by-restaurant basis vs Grubhub?). We work with hundreds of
financial institutions and corporations. We have a private office in Midtown
and offer full benefits.

=== Who We Are Looking For ===

Director of Marketing

We’re looking for a Director of Marketing that can help position our product
and generate new qualified leads. You will help deliver our story, vision and
product innovation resulting in increased coverage and awareness globally.
Expertise in content marketing, public relations and using marketing analytics
to make data-driven decisions is essential.

Web Crawling Engineer

We're looking for an experienced Python engineer that will extract and ingest
data from websites using web crawling tools or APIs. You will need experience
in Python and Javascript and to be familiar with the DOM and tools for parsing
the DOM like Selenium and BeautifulSoup. At least two years of experience in
web crawling is required.

Site Reliability Engineer

We’re looking for a SRE that will support enterprise level applications hosted
in the cloud. You need to have extensive experience in web application
development and exposure to Amazon Web Services, Redshift and Postgres.
Experience with container management and micro-services architectures such as
Docker is a requirement. Enthusiasm for security best practices is a major
plus.

=== Interested? ===

Interested in any of these positions? Drop me a note at jzhen@thinknum.com
with Hacker News and the position title in the subject line.

Learn more about us: [https://www.thinknum.com/](https://www.thinknum.com/)

------
toddaaro
Symbiont.io | Software Engineer | New York, NY |
[https://symbiont.io](https://symbiont.io)

Symbiont is a New York-based financial technology company building new kinds
of computer networks to connect independent financial institutions together
and allow them to share business logic and data in real time. This involves
developing a distributed system which is also decentralized, and which allows
for the creation of smart contracts, self-executing cryptographic agreements
among counterparties. To do so, we're using a lot of techniques in blockchain
technology, as well as those from traditional distributed systems, programming
language design and cryptography. We are hiring for a number of roles, from
entry-level to expert.

* Backend - Define core node services with Kubernetes, Haskell, and Go.

* Distributed Systems - Build a BFT distributed log and add robustness to node services.

* Programming Languages - Build a language for smart contracts.

* Test - Build and manage automated testing frameworks.

* Database - Scale unusual (immutable) access patterns.

* Product - Learn a financial market and write smart contracts and front-end applications.

* Cryptography - Implement and integrate novel algorithms.

* Security - Secure a decentralized architecture of mutually distrusting Kubernetes clusters.

Please send resumes to hiring@symbiont.io.

~~~
marutiagarwal
Is this remote or onsite?

~~~
toddaaro
Only onsite for now.

------
codnee
BOOKING.COM - Amsterdam, Netherlands | ONSITE | VISA support and Relocation to
Amsterdam

I am an iOS developer at Booking.com, the planet’s #1 accommodation site. I
moved here earlier this year, I can't say but good things about Booking and
how the whole relocation process was handled. We have a relatively flat
hierarchy with minimum levels of bureaucracy, and we are very data driven. We
work in small teams, and the work to be done is determined by the team
members.

Some of the positions available are:

* Network security PO: [http://grnh.se/sy8flg1](http://grnh.se/sy8flg1)

* Mobile App Designer: [http://grnh.se/cmg8y71](http://grnh.se/cmg8y71)

* Data Scientist (ML): [http://grnh.se/qfsd6e1](http://grnh.se/qfsd6e1)

* Client Side Developer & Team Lead: [http://grnh.se/p2dn301](http://grnh.se/p2dn301)

* Systems Engineer: [http://grnh.se/s43vep1](http://grnh.se/s43vep1)

* Sr. Java Developer: [http://grnh.se/esur2q1](http://grnh.se/esur2q1)

Other job vacancies at [http://grnh.se/30g5b71](http://grnh.se/30g5b71)

If you have any questions about the process and/or would like me to forward
your CV shoot me an email at com.gmail@{{username}}

------
jlehman
Starcity (S16) | Software Engineering Generalist | San Francisco, CA |
[https://joinstarcity.com](https://joinstarcity.com)

We're looking for a full-stack software engineer. We're a young company that's
growing fast and needs people who can keep up. Above all else, we value
respect, integrity and perseverance in our team members.

Our mission is to make great cities accessible to everyone. We do that by
creating community homes--a unique new affordable way to live in cities. We’re
a tech-enabled company that places a high value on experimentation and
excellent craftsmanship.

As an early member of the team you will be afforded significant autonomy and
room to grow within the company. You will work alongside the CTO to design,
implement and maintain software that affects all aspects of our business. You
will be expected to work on a variety of different products ranging from web
and/or mobile apps for our members, internal business operations/management
tools, payment and order management systems, IoT device management,
administration, data ingestion and analysis, and more. Your role will be
dynamic and challenging.

This is a full-stack role--you should be comfortable working on/with front-end
applications, databases, web services, system administration and with third-
party APIs. Our stack is built with Clojure, ClojureScript and Datomic--
proficiency with these technologies is preferred.

[https://jobs.lever.co/starcity/3d67fce8-37fc-46d9-bdf5-77201...](https://jobs.lever.co/starcity/3d67fce8-37fc-46d9-bdf5-77201bb0ece7)

~~~
rcanepa
Do you provide Visa sponsorship?

------
SirHound
DriveTribe ([https://drivetribe.com](https://drivetribe.com)) | Senior Front
End Dev | London | Full-time | £65-80k + equity

We're a social content startup founded by Jeremy Clarkson, Richard Hammond and
James May, with financial backing from 21st Century Fox and Breyer Capital.

We're looking for a Senior Front End Developer to join us during a highly
experimental period.

To illustrate the kind of things we're doing: We recently spun up a chat
system in a month which has hosted multiple AMAs generating in ~2000 messages
in a minute. I'm currently writing some optimisations that will allow the chat
to handle this without massive performances hits and memory leaks.

Currently based in Kings Cross but moving to Moorgate soon, where there's free
beer and cider on tap, free coffee from an on-site cafe, and cookies the size
of your head (even if you have a really big head). There's also 10% time to
work on open source or personal company-related projects.

Buzzwords: React, Redux, Flow, Jest, Webpack, CSS (you'd be surprised)

Apply at
[https://drivetribe.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=7](https://drivetribe.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=7)

------
thejash
Sourceress | Python Engineer | San Francisco | Full-time | Onsite

We're a (human-assisted) AI sourcing platform that delivers great results
(customer quote: "I'd have a panic attack if you guys stopped existing"). We
make it dramatically faster and easier for great companies to hire great
people. We don't cure cancer, but we help companies who do ;)

As part of the most recent YC S17 batch, over the past few months we grew our
revenue 20x (to over $1.1M in annual run rate) with only 3 engineers, and last
month raised millions from some great investors at one of the highest ever
valuations coming out of YC (not yet announced). One founder previously sold a
company and is a published machine learning researcher; the other was Chief of
Staff at Dropbox, and many on our team are from other great organizations
(Google, MIT, McKinsey)

We have a real business, customers, revenue, crazy growth, funding--and a ton
of work to do. We have interesting machine learning problems that are core to
our product, and a laundry list of high-leverage features to build.

Position: Python Engineer

Our stack: Python (Django), AWS (S3, PostgreSQL), Javascript (React)

Qualifications:

\- Do you love programming, working with a scrappy team, and shipping tons of
code quickly?

\- Are you interested in solving real ML problems?

\- Are you empathetic, highly systematic, intensely driven, and intellectually
curious?

\- Do you care about improvement at both the individual and global scale?

Then at least say hi :)

email: josh@sourceress.com

------
trentmc
BigchainDB | Python - Decentralized Software Engineer| Berlin, Germany | Full-
time ONSITE | [http://www.bigchaindb.com](http://www.bigchaindb.com)

BigchainDB is a leader in the blockchain space. We're building a decentralized
database, and a data marketplace for the internet. Organizations use us to
build applications that liberate personal data from centralized silos, that
help artists & musicians feed their families, and to power their applications
in IoT, supply chains, and AI.

If you are someone that loves to build things and cares deeply about the
future of the internet, we want to hear from you. You need to have production
experience in Python, and at least deep interest in blockchain or distributed
systems.

You will research, design, and implement decentralized database software &
networks (BigchainDB & IPDB), and data marketplaces (Ocean Protocol).

The position is in Berlin -- Europe's most vibrant startup city. You don't
need to speak German. Vacation leave, parental leave, and health benefits are
excellent. We supply a budget for personal growth; and trust us, you'll be
growing in this fast-moving blockchain industry:). We sponsor VISAs.

Jobs page:
[https://github.com/bigchaindb/org/blob/master/jobs/engjob.md](https://github.com/bigchaindb/org/blob/master/jobs/engjob.md)

Are you up for working with an awesome team, learning a ton, and shipping code
that matters? Please email engjob@bigchaindb.com, with your cover letter,
resume, and code samples (e.g. GitHub profile).

------
busterarm
Morgan & Morgan | Mid-Senior Level Salesforce Developer | Brooklyn, NY |
Onsite | Salary: $90k-$120k

Morgan & Morgan's development team is seeking an experienced Salesforce
developer to aid in the implementation of marketing-related platform tasks.
Some examples of projects queued for a developer of this nature include:

\- building a system for reconciling traditional media attribution

\- working with the director of digital advertising to streamline reporting
across all major channels

\- implementing call-quality metric tracking (e.g., avg hold time, avg call
duration, etc.)

A creative thinker who wants to help improve our call center and marketing
processes is also a huge plus.

Requirements:

\- 4+ years of Salesforce-related development

\- Salesforce Platform Development I certification

\- Experience with Marketing Cloud integration

\- Extensive experience developing custom Apex integrations

Note about certication expecations: Within 6 months of hiring, the person in
this role is expected to hold the following certifications: Salesforce
Certified Administrator, Salesforce Certified App Builder, Salesforce
Certified Marketing Cloud Consultant, Salesforce Certified Marketing Cloud
Email Specialist, Salesforce Certified Marketing Could Social Specialist.
After 1 year of hiring, Salesforce Platform Development II is required as
well.

Contact email available in my bio.

------
ralphz
SimplePractice | Santa Monica (Los Angeles area) | Onsite/Full time |
[https://www.simplepractice.com](https://www.simplepractice.com)

SimplePractice is the future of practice management. We’re at the forefront of
making it simple for clinicians to run and grow their practices. We’ve built
the highest-rated practice management software and we’re on track to become
the most-used product in our industry. We value delivering a great customer
experience, awesome culture, clean/maintainable code, automated testing and
code reviews. We expect responsility, ownership and high standards.

We are current looking for

\- Senior Ruby on Rails engineer with experience in web application security
(OWASP, CISSP) and wanting to take on DevOps responsiblities

\- Senior iOS engineer with excellent Swift skills

Our stack includes Ruby Rails, EmberJS, React, MySQL, Postgres, NGINX, Redis,
Sidekiq, Elasticsearch, Chef. You can find out more here
[https://www.simplepractice.com/careers/](https://www.simplepractice.com/careers/)
Send me (CTO) a short intro about yourself: ralph@simplepractice.com (Please
no recruiters or dev shops)

------
augustflanagan
Babylist - Oakland, CA | Full Time | ONSITE

At Babylist, we make having your first baby less overwhelming, more creative,
sustainable, and most importantly more delightful. We have a large and rapidly
growing user base of passionate parents-to-be who are making important
purchasing decisions for one of the biggest events in their lives. We help
parents-to-be in a time that's both exciting and stressful.

Our core product is our universal baby registry. Currently 20% of first-time
expecting families in the United States actually create a baby registry at
Babylist.com. We are expanding our reach through fantastic content and our own
e-commerce.

Senior Software Engineer: Our backend/API are powered by Ruby on Rails, and
front-end is driven by React/Redux. You would join an excellent product team
of 4 software engineers, 1 designer, and 1 product manager.

Requirements:

\- 5+ years of engineering experience with a proven track record of building
consumer web applications or services.

\- Expert-level fluency in at least one of Ruby, Javascript, Python, or
another modern programming language.

\- Bachelor’s Degree in Engineering, Computer Science or a related field
preferred. You should be able to demonstrate superior understanding of CS
fundamentals

\- Experience designing and implementing scalable web services

\- Experience with React/Redux a plus

I'd love to tell you more over the phone or in person. Contact me at
august[at]babylist.com or see our jobs page for other open positions -
[https://babylist.com/jobs](https://babylist.com/jobs)

------
mtauraso
Square, Inc. | Software Engineer, Automation, Mobile CI iOS | San Francisco,
CA | ONSITE , [http://smrtr.io/tZrR5A](http://smrtr.io/tZrR5A)

What we do: Make sure CI builds run really fast, and make Square a great place
to work on mobile apps.

Square's ship speed is deeply dependent on the speed of our tools. We make
those tools work well so everyone can ship fast. All your customers are in the
building, so you get hands on experience with how development works at Square
and participate to make it better full-time

Who we're looking for: Someone who will happily traverse up and down the
stack, and loves learning new things. We're currently deep-diving on the
iOS/OSX tech stack and are looking at scaling both Mobile CI systems to serve
new organizational needs.

Tech we use: Ruby, Go, iOS Simulator, Anka, Chef, Ansible, Xcode, Fastlane
Tools

Email me at mtauraso@squareup.com. I'm the hiring manager for this role, and
I'd love to talk. Also check out
[https://squareup.com/careers/jobs](https://squareup.com/careers/jobs) for
other roles at Square.

------
colefame
Fame | Super Full-Stack Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Onsite or
Remote | Full-time | $100K+ and equity with full benefits

I’m the founder and CEO at Fame (fame.co). We built the first ecommerce
platform for famous people (celebrities and influencers) and have been turning
hundreds of influential people into retailers over the past year.

We build shopping websites, full-embeddable stores for blogs, a shopping cart
that works perfectly within Instagram and Snapchat, and iOS apps for our
clients so their followers and fans can buy every product they recommend all
from their own storefront with a universal cart.

Our platform is impeccably engineered and customers love us for it — we have
hundreds of famous clients and hundreds of satisfied brand partners (Nordstom,
Nike, Amazon, etc.). We have amazing investors, plenty of funding, an
incredible office in SF (in SOMA), and a low burn rate.

We have 3 software engineers and are looking for a few more. Our software
stack: * Backend - Ruby on Rails (v5.1), PostgreSQL, Digital Ocean * Online
Stores - CoffeeScript, Haml, Rails * Embeddable Storefronts - React * Apps -
Swift * Scraping experience is a plus (using Ruby, Python, or other
structures)

Our team is all super full-stack. We generally distribute software tasks based
on individual interest and skill. As our 4th software engineer, you will have
tons of project ownership. Your ideas will influence the company’s direction.
You will do interdisciplinary work across our platform and learn from best-of-
the-best engineers.

To succeed here, you need to be a quick learner, have a passion for software
engineering, and be excited to work at a growing seed stage company.

If interested, please email me at cole[at]fame.co.

~~~
um304
Would you consider applicants outside US for remote roles?

------
MartinMond
PSPDFKit | REMOTE | Full-time | JavaScript, Elixir

PSPDFKit is the leading SDK for working with PDF files on Android, iOS and
Web. We're trusted by Dropbox, Box and many Fortune 500 companies to take care
of these tricky yet essential parts in their Android and iOS apps.

In December 2016 we released PSPDFKit for Web - you can see it in action here:
[https://web-preview.pspdfkit.com](https://web-preview.pspdfkit.com)

In July we released PSPDFKit for Web Standalone, which works completely in the
browser, using WebAssembly: [https://pspdfkit.com/blog/2017/webassembly-a-new-
hope/](https://pspdfkit.com/blog/2017/webassembly-a-new-hope/)

If you're interested in working for a fully bootstrapped company, with a team
all over the globe, that iterates quickly and uses a modern, pragmatic tech
stack, then check out our job ad: [https://pspdfkit.com/jobs/senior-frontend-
web-engineer/](https://pspdfkit.com/jobs/senior-frontend-web-engineer/)

------
rdammare
Faithlife | Android Software Developer | Bellingham, WA; Tempe, AZ | ONSITE,
REMOTE, full-time,
[https://faithlife.com/jobs/AndroidSoftwareDeveloper](https://faithlife.com/jobs/AndroidSoftwareDeveloper)

Faithlife is looking for an Android developer to join the Bible Study Products
Mobile Team. As a Software Engineer on the team, you will develop Logos Bible
and other apps, playing a key role as we enrich the way that our users
experience and study the Bible. You will work primarily in Kotlin and Java.

This is a full-time position at our office in Bellingham, WA; Tempe, AZ; or
remote. Please email your résumé, GitHub profile, StackOverflow profile and
other contact information to devjobs@faithlife.com.

Find out more about the interview process here:
[http://faithlife.codes/blog/2017/02/getting_hired_at_faithli...](http://faithlife.codes/blog/2017/02/getting_hired_at_faithlife/)

Please note that Faithlife will not sponsor applicants for work visas.

------
katyi
Top Hat | [https://tophat.com/work-with-us/](https://tophat.com/work-with-us/)
| Toronto, ON, Canada | ONSITE Full-time

Top Hat is hiring!! We are looking for smart software engineers to join our
team. We are hiring a Full-stack Web Developer (Python, Django, Javascript,
React.js/Flux, AWS, Ansible; recently we’ve been practicing Continuous
Deployment on Lambda). Salary range based on experience from $80K to $120K.

We’re a pretty awesome growth-stage startup in the education space - we make
the classroom more interactive, fun and engaging for both students and
professors. We raised our Series C round in order to take on the textbook
industry, which you can read about here:
[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-02-15/top-
hat-r...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-02-15/top-hat-
raises-22-5-million-to-go-after-pearson-mcgraw-hill) \- Union Square Ventures
joined us this round, who along with our previous investors make up some of
the top VCs in the world (having funded companies like Kickstarter, Twitter,
Shopify, Salesforce, Box.net, etc.).

Top Hat helps professors make every lecture count by transforming mobile
devices into powerful engagement tools, inside and outside the classroom.
Recently, Top Hat has been building out interactive textbooks and creating a
way for professors to collaborate on authoring new content and sharing it
through our marketplace. In summary, we have a great dev culture and some
really cool problems to work on!

Apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/tophat/966fdf04-d9f5-40f9-bb0e-3b3fde9...](https://jobs.lever.co/tophat/966fdf04-d9f5-40f9-bb0e-3b3fde9817d1?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HN)

------
beyondthezero
NPR | Washington, DC | ONSITE

National Public Radio

We have news, podcasts, and tiny desk concerts.

iOS / Android (Mobile) Developer: Android or iOS experience would be great
[https://recruiting.ultipro.com/NAT1011NATPR/JobBoard/af823b1...](https://recruiting.ultipro.com/NAT1011NATPR/JobBoard/af823b19-a43b-4cda-b6c2-c06508d84cf6/OpportunityDetail?opportunityId=c2ae702e-f535-4a34-a89e-0f9cde3f1ccf)

Linux Sysadmin / DevOps Engineer / Whatever you want to call yourself: Linux,
web, networking, infrastructure management, etc.
[https://recruiting.ultipro.com/NAT1011NATPR/JobBoard/af823b1...](https://recruiting.ultipro.com/NAT1011NATPR/JobBoard/af823b19-a43b-4cda-b6c2-c06508d84cf6/OpportunityDetail?opportunityId=e13c7954-a1f0-4737-9ce9-40e8b0bc9857)

Check out our other Tech-related job listings here: [https://n.pr/tech-
jobs](https://n.pr/tech-jobs)

~~~
kbpenppr
Any relocation assistance or remote openings for the sysadmin positions?

~~~
keen99
when I last talked to NPR about remote ops the answer was no but that was
circa '14

------
contingencies
Infinite Food | Hackers / Mathematicians / Operations Researchers / Mechanical
Engineers / Applied Materials Scientists / Food Scientists and Technologists /
Multilingual Multiplatform Mobile App Developers | Shenzhen | $neg + equity
available | Full-time or REMOTE | [http://8-food.com/](http://8-food.com/)

Current hiring challenge / intro problem set for mathematicians / operations
researchers, if you like that sort of thing.

Work on what you want, within reason. Help define the company and take
ownership of your chosen field.

Registered in Hong Kong, we are a small, mainland China based, international
team in the mid prototyping phase, approaching prep-for-manufacturing on a
novel series of distributed food service locations supporting automated food
preparation and retail. You can look at them as scaled down factories, robotic
chefs or one large distributed just-in-time custom food manufacturing system
including the associated logistics network. Fresh ingredients and personalized
customer orders in, tasty cooked food out.

We are in perfect unison with the largest trends in the sector (convenience,
personalization, mobile ordering, commodification of last mile delivery), are
already oversubscribed for our next investment round and have recently doubled
down by moving to Shenzhen. We have great experience with China, less in
manufacturing, lots in complex systems and emerging technology, and multiple
successful exits globally.

Mandarin speakers well regarded, but Chinese knowledge is not required. Clear
written technical communication in English is mandatory. Skills and experience
first, qualifications a distant second. We respect execution.

Email in profile, please include 'Candidate: <Desired Job Title>' in subject.
No recruiters.

------
speek
Armada - [http://armada.ai](http://armada.ai) \- Cambridge/Boston ONSITE

    
    
         **************
         = What we do =
         **************
    

Bloomberg for logistics.

We're helping shippers make the right logistics decisions at the right times
by running analysis on the global supply chain to figure out what the hell is
going on. (Think Skynet for Logistics if we gave skynet a finger to touch
every shipment in the world and we didn't try to kill everybody).

This is one of the few massive industries ($4T) left that are left to be
digitized and completely optimized with technology. We have some funding,
customers, interesting strategic partners, and are growing fairly quickly.

Come solve hard problems with us.

    
    
        ***************
        = Looking for = 
        ***************
    

\- Data Engineer (spark, python, machine learning, LSTM, etc)

\- Web Engineer (node.js, react, javascript, etc)

If you'd like to learn more, please shoot us an email at techjobs@armada.ai
(it'll go to our CTO Konstantin)

------
ivanzhao
Hey founder of Notion here. You can think of it as the next generation
Microsoft Office meets Minecraft (and actually a visual programming language
behind the scene).

    
    
         This is our product:
         https://notion.so
    
         We made a graphic novel about why we exist. (It involves Steve Jobs believe or not):
         https://notion.so/about
    
         Read more market related comments on Product Hunt. (Notion was one of the fastest voted of all time):
         https://www.producthunt.com/posts/notion-1-0-web-mac-app
         https://www.producthunt.com/posts/notion-for-ios
    
         We are tiny at the moment. The business is growing fast.
         We have a beautiful artist loft in the SF Mission district, with the best investors out there (notion.so/investors).
         You need to be able to build things and think conceptually.
    
         Email me directly at "ivan@makenotion.com"
         
         Have a good one ️

------
pateam
Apple, Inc. | Software Engineer / Dynamic Analysis Engineer | Cupertino, CA,
USA | Full-time | ONSITE, VISA

The Program Analysis team at Apple is looking for candidates to work on
dynamic tools for detecting bugs and security vulnerabilities.

This position offers the rare opportunity to build tools that will be used by
the vast number of developers writing code for Apple platforms! Our past
projects include Thread Sanitizer, Address Sanitizer, and Main Thread Checker.
A lot of our work is done in open source. We are active contributors to the
LLVM and Swift projects. If you are interested, please submit your resume
(Text or PDF) and cover letter to <program-analysis-job-
apply@group.apple.com>.

For more information on the key qualifications visit:

<[https://jobs.apple.com/us/search?#&ss=Dynamic%20Analysis%20E...](https://jobs.apple.com/us/search?#&ss=Dynamic%20Analysis%20Engineer&t=0&so=&lo=0*USA&pN=0&openJobId=112887691>)

------
techpd
PagerDuty | San Francisco, Toronto | Onsite, Remote

PagerDuty is reliable Digital Operations Management for over 9200+
organizations. We are helping Engineers and other professionals resolve
problems with their IT systems as quickly as possible. We're backed by some of
the Valley’s best investors, including Y Combinator, Andreessen Horowitz,
Bessemer Venture Partners, Accel Partners, Baseline Ventures and Harrison
Metal. We're based in San Francisco with offices in Seattle, Toronto, Sydney,
and London. PagerDuty is used by thousands of customers globally, from Fortune
500 companies to startups.

We're hiring for a number of roles:

 _Principal Engineer, APIs and Developer Platforms San Francisco,
Remote[https://www.pagerduty.com/careers/jobs/?jobid=a0K37000004dII...](https://www.pagerduty.com/careers/jobs/?jobid=a0K37000004dIIFEA2)

_Senior Software Engineer, Full Stack Toronto, Remote
[https://www.pagerduty.com/careers/jobs/?jobid=a0K37000005mBu...](https://www.pagerduty.com/careers/jobs/?jobid=a0K37000005mBuYEAU)

 _Senior Software Engineer
Toronto[https://www.pagerduty.com/careers/jobs/?jobid=a0K37000006uv1...](https://www.pagerduty.com/careers/jobs/?jobid=a0K37000006uv1REAQ)

_Senior Front-End Engineer Toronto
[https://www.pagerduty.com/careers/jobs/?jobid=a0K370000073FA...](https://www.pagerduty.com/careers/jobs/?jobid=a0K370000073FAHEA2)

*Engineering Manager Toronto [https://www.pagerduty.com/careers/jobs/?jobid=a0K37000007gwk...](https://www.pagerduty.com/careers/jobs/?jobid=a0K37000007gwkxEAA)

------
brainnwave
Brainnwave | Frontend JavaScript/React | Edinburgh, Scotland (Onsite) | Full-
Time

Looking for an experienced and innovative JavaScript web developer to build
our flagship platform. You will be in the team responsible for leading the
entire front-end build using the latest tools and frameworks.

What we can offer you:

\- Early entry into a small close-knit development team in a growing business

\- Use the best tools, practices, platforms and technology available

\- Greenfield development on a clean and modern React and Python codebase with
no legacy code

\- Agile development

\- Dedicated in-house UX/UI design

What you can offer us:

\- Experience building cutting-edge responsive websites using frameworks like
AngularJS and React

\- Expert JavaScript, LESS and SASS CSS skills

\- Experience building complex and distributed dynamic and data API driven
websites

\- A portfolio of amazing high-performance websites behind you that
demonstrate your talents

\- An understanding of architectural and design best practices

What would really float our boat:

\- GIS experience

\- Python experience

\- Experience with dashboards or widget toolkits

\- Experience with very large volumes of data

\- Docker, AWS, git, Jenkins, nginx

How to apply:

\- send your CV and cover letter to jobs@brainnwave.com

------
Shatnerz
StreetShares | Web Developer (Python, AngularJS) | Washington, DC (Reston, VA)
| Full-time, onsite, [http://streetshares.com](http://streetshares.com) |
$80k-$100k+ and equity

StreetShares is hiring software engineers to build our online lending platform
with a veteran focus. Engineers will work in a fast paced environment on a
team of 5-7 engineers. These positions will focus on all aspects of our system
including application, database, and front end code. The ideal candidate is
comfortable being an intricate part of a small team, can engage across all
functional areas. These positions are based in our Reston, VA headquarters.
You can apply online at
[https://streetshares.workable.com/](https://streetshares.workable.com/)

We are hiring a designer as well.

If you have any questions or concerns, feel free to email Andrew at
aahlers@streetshares.com

------
vicentereig
New Relic, Inc | Senior Software Engineer | San Francisco | ON SITE

The Growth Engineering Team is looking for a great Senior Software Engineer to
join us in building customer experiences to drive acquisition, onboarding,
monetization, organic/viral growth, and retention across the New Relic product
suite. Please include a short cover letter, telling us why you’re interested
in this position and why you think we should work together.

As a good fit for this role, you…

* Have a least 5 years of industry experience working in a team environment building production web applications with modern OO languages such as Ruby or functional languages like Elixir. You have built Single Page Apps in AngularJS, and backend services in Rails and Elixir.

* Possess a Growth Engineering mindset focused on continuously improving the customer experience to help drive engagement and sales. You are curious at heart and ship iterative changes and experiments with instrumentation to improve key metrics. You minimize risk introduced by these changes with an ironclad test suite.

* Actively participate in code and UI design reviews, weekly sprint planning meetings and team retrospectives to ensure we are all building at our best while driving key business goals.

* Have strong opinions, weakly held and rooted in personal experience. Can easily disregard prior held biases and opinions in the face of new information and use cases.

* Be part of a disciplined team that follows best Agile practices. Can build strong alliances with Product and Engineering Managers, using your knowledge to influence task prioritization.

* Relish the chance to mentor others and are passionate about improving software and your teammates’ skills.

Apply here in our Careers website!
[https://newrelic.com/about/careers?p=job%2Fosn55fwJ](https://newrelic.com/about/careers?p=job%2Fosn55fwJ)

------
charlesmchen
Signal | Engineering & Design | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time | Onsite or
Remote in US

Signal is a private messaging app. All of our work is free and open source.

We have the following open roles:

* Service Engineer

* Android Engineer

* Desktop Engineer (web stack)

* Designer

More info here:
[https://signal.org/workworkwork/](https://signal.org/workworkwork/)

workwithus@whispersystems.org

------
rsyring
Level 12 | Full Stack Web Developer - Python, React, SQL | Louisville, KY |
REMOTE, SALARY:$75K-115K,
[https://www.level12.io/careers/](https://www.level12.io/careers/)

We have openings for mid & senior/lead level positions. Please see our website
for what is probably the most detailed job description you have ever seen. No
plain, repetitive, HR riddled job description here, we want you to know what
you are really getting into:

[https://www.level12.io/careers/](https://www.level12.io/careers/)

\- We have a commitment to transparency and offer a “no surprises experience”
throughout the interview and hiring process.

\- We practice and preach sound development practices. You are likely to learn
and grow as a developer while working here.

\- You will have the option of working from home or our office, whatever suits
you best. Let’s make the most of our time and minimize commuting when not
necessary.

\- We have a no-drama office policy. We value and cultivate enjoyable working
relationships among team members.

\- We emphasize work/life balance and adopt policies that make sure our people
don’t get burnt out. For instance, our PTO/Vacation policies are designed so
that you actually use them.

\- A commitment to Agile Principles while not being enslaved to any particular
methodology.

\- You have the skills and experience (3-6 years) to be a mid-level or senior-
level (6-10 years) full-stack web application developer.

\- You like building full stack web applications with technologies like
Python, React, SQL, etc.

\- You are committed to automated testing of all the software you write (our
apps typically have 92%+ test coverage).

\- You recognized that there is a lot of idealism in the software development
community and are not disenchanted with the the day-to-day realities of
programming.

\- You like working independently but can take direction from the team lead
and contribute to a team as needed

\- If you apply as instructed, we will give you a yay or nay response. No
black holes here!

Remote candidates must still be in the US.

~~~
occultist_throw
Admittedly, I thought about applying, but then I saw this on your footer of
the website:

"My foot stands on level ground; in the great assembly I will bless the LORD."
\- Psalm 26:12

I have a strong feeling that I would not be welcomed here, for I am not
Christian and no intent to be.

~~~
grzm
This is off-topic for this thread. If you're not interested in working for the
company or don't think it would be a good fit for whatever reason, just don't
apply. Same as someone calling out a tech stack they don't like: it's just
what the Who is hiring? threads are for.

~~~
occultist_throw
I fail to see the off-topicness of this.

This is only 1 step removed from "We prefer only $religion here." Or another
way to look at it, is "We dont like $your_religion." They aren't out-right
saying that, but the dog-whistles are most certainly there, biblical quotes
and all.

No matter how you shake it (by preference or by refusal), it's coming mightily
close to breaking federal law as cited here:
[https://www.eeoc.gov/laws/types/religion.cfm](https://www.eeoc.gov/laws/types/religion.cfm)

I would understand if the organization was a church or religious group. But it
seems to be pretty bog-standard tech shop. It, at absolute minimum, is a
warning sign of potential religious discrimination. To put it bluntly, unless
there's a religious component in the nature of the job, the very fact that
religion is mentioned on their pages is at best off-topic, a warning sign to
all, and at worst a potential sign of EEOC violations.

~~~
grzm
If the legality is what concerns you, fair enough, though I do think you're
overreacting without further evidence. People are perfectly capable of holding
beliefs and hire and work with people who share others. However, that is not
how you presented it or are discussing further.

------
vermorel
Lokad.com | C# Typescript Fullstack Engineer | Paris | Full-time, On-Site

I am the founder of the company. Contact me directly at
joannes.vermorel@lokad.com

As a Fullstack Engineer, you would join a tight-knit team of talented
developers and help to improve our capacity to analyze Big Data: our in-
browser code editor (based on Monaco), the analytics dashboard system and our
internal administration back-end.

At Lokad, you’ll integrate an amazing team and will gain valuable technical
skills in the processing of huge amounts of data, in the creation of
programming language and in distributed computing applications, and as for
overall skills – you’ll have the opportunity to learn about the vast world of
Supply Chain.

We use: C# 7 (ASP.NET MVC, ASP.NET Core, Nancy), Typescript 2.5 (with Webpack,
Redux and React), Visual Studio + Resharper, Git, Full Microsoft Azure,
Continuous Integration (TeamCity)

------
mvermaat
WeTransfer | Platform Engineer | Amsterdam | Full-time | On-site

We're a fast growing profitable scaleup based in Amsterdam and Los Angeles.
Our mission is to provide the effortless transfer of creative ideas, which
results in transferring more than 1 billion files per month between our users.
To keep up with that, we're expanding our platform team and are looking for an
engineer with experience in AWS infrastructure-as-code and continuous
deployment. Our stack:

\- AWS (heavy users of EC2, S3, RDS, CloudFront, RedShift, SQS, ...)

\- Terraform for infrastructure, Ansible for provisioning

\- Datastores are MySQL, Redis, PostgreSQL, DynamoDB, InfluxDB, ElasticSearch

\- Applications are written in Ruby, Elixir, and Go

[https://wetransfer.homerun.co/](https://wetransfer.homerun.co/)

Apply there or send me an email at vermaat@wetransfer.com

(We're also looking for Ruby wizards)

------
sankethkatta
Smartcar API | Frontend Engineering, Backend Engineering, Business Operations,
Business Development | Mountain View, CA | ONSITE |
[https://smartcar.com](https://smartcar.com)

We're a small team (9 people) making a big change in transportation.
Technological additions to vehicles are kicking off a new era of better
transportation which is affordable, greener, and safer. The automotive
industry is undergoing the most disruptive changes since its inception. We
believe the future of transportation is Autonomous, Electric, Shared, and
Connected. Smartcar is building a REST API platform to solve the "connected"
part of it.

We recently launched our platform with BMW in Germany:
[https://blog.smartcar.com/smartcar-launches-connected-car-
pl...](https://blog.smartcar.com/smartcar-launches-connected-car-platform-in-
germany-d631d821536a) and built [https://teslabot.ai](https://teslabot.ai) to
show a sneak peak of what our platform can do.

The positions we are hiring for:

\+ Business Development with 2+ years of experience selling in the Automotive
industry.

\+ Business Operations to manage delivery and process of new projects.

\+ Frontend Software Engineer with 2+ years of experience with any modern
frontend framework (React, Angular, Ember, ...).

\+ Fullstack/Backend Software engineer with 2+ years of experience. Our
backend stack is Node.js, Postgres, Redis, Docker, AWS.

If you are interested in helping us modernize transportation and enjoy working
in a collaborative environment, we'd like to meet you. Compensation is $95K to
$130K + equity. Read more about the positions and apply at:
[https://jobs.lever.co/smartcar](https://jobs.lever.co/smartcar).

If you want to learn more, email me at sanketh@smartcar.com or call me at 530
475 2882. No recruiters.

------
tbfaux
Huddle | Android Product Engineer, iOS Product Engineer, Backend Engineer |
New York City | Full-time, Onsite |
[https://hihuddle.com](https://hihuddle.com)

Come join the founding team of Huddle as we pursue our mission of making
mental health care accessible to everyone. Our first product is a video peer-
support community (now live on iOS), where thousands of people are sharing
stories on their experiences with anxiety, addiction, body image, depression,
gender and sexual identities, and many other topics.

We just raised a seed round of funding from an amazing group of investors
including Thrive Capital, David Karp and Ryan Hoover. Get in touch via
hi@hihuddle.com

------
joshuakelly
Universe | Toronto, Canada | Full-time | Multiple Positions | ONSITE, VISA

At Universe, you will apply your passion for technology and live events in
your quest to build a world-class Event Ticketing platform. You will
architect, implement, and evolve our frontend and backend systems with a
talented team of like-minded peers.

We are actively looking for the following positions:

* Junior Full Stack Developer: [http://universe.applytojob.com/apply/YEBgo0fFaL/Junior-Full-...](http://universe.applytojob.com/apply/YEBgo0fFaL/Junior-Full-Stack-Developer)

* Senior Full Stack Developer: [http://universe.applytojob.com/apply/kaWIJmmyU1/Senior-Full-...](http://universe.applytojob.com/apply/kaWIJmmyU1/Senior-Full-Stack-Developer)

We're looking for any of:

* Experience with web servers (especially patterns-based frameworks like Ruby on Rails, Django, Express, etc)

* Experience with a modern frontend web stack (any of Webpack, React, Ember, Angular, ES6, Babel, Yarn, or etc)

* Experience with standards: ESPECIALLY i18n and a11y

* Excitement about shipping code, automation, and testing!

Our stack: React, Rails, Mongo, Postgres, AWS

Here's why you'll love working at Universe:

* You'll work with veteran engineers, who will challenge you to ship frequently

* You'll work with amazing designers, who will challenge you to implement beautiful interactions and user interfaces

* You'll be at the helm of your own career, shaping it with your own innovative contributions to a nascent team and product

* You'll enjoy the culture and perks of a startup, with the stability of a fortune 500 company (NYSE:LYV). Perks include local sake and cold brew coffee on tap, 2 tickets to see a concert of your choice every year, unlimited access to Amphitheatre shows in North America for you and a friend, and 4 weeks vacation (2 weeks during the Christmas holidays & 2 weeks of your choice)

~~~
hash2016
How do I apply for this job?

------
elbasti
Kin.com | Ruby Developer | Chicago, IL | ONSITE

We're a technology / big data insurance startup fixing the $100B home
insurance industry. We are looking for experienced Ruby Developers to join our
team.

We are looking for a ruby developer who is:

\- A Fast learner. \- Comfortable in a Startup environment. Either having
worked for a startup directly, or other comparable experience. \- Minimum of 5
years of experience as a professional developer. \- Experience with Rails \-
FinTech experience a plus but not required.

We offers competitive salaries including health insurance and stock options.

If you're interested ping us at dev-jobs@kin.com

------
cortex_studio
Fullstack dev | Québec City | Full-time | Onsite | cortexstudio.com

You are the ideal candidate for this position if you are a motivated and
energetic full-stack developer, you take initiatives, find solutions to
problems, you are thorough and take a lot of pride in your work.

Responsibilities and Requirements: Experience with JavaScript (Redux, React),
Ruby on Rails, Java, Python, Django, Node, Security, Web Services (REST),
APIs, OAuth, CMS, HTML, CSS, POO & Functional Designs, iOS, Android, Swift,
Objective-C, Java, C++ Create state-of-the-art, modern Web applications from A
to Z, both at the client and server levels; Be able to develop responsive Web
interfaces; Communicate efficiently with colleagues; Experience in planning
and delivering software used on multiple platforms Have a great attention to
detail and good observation skills; Be able to build and consume Web Services
(REST, SOAP, etc ...); Have experience with security concepts and how to apply
them to a web application; Be on the lookout for emerging trends and
technologies as well as opportunities; Be able to know when to develop
reusable tools to increase productivity; Make the right technological and
architectural choices (tools, techniques, etc.) to answer a given problem;
Understanding the benefits and being able to implement SEO; Devops skills are
an asset (Chef, Linux, Web servers configuration, AWS, Monitoring) Being
active on github is an asset=

Location: Quebec City, Canada (must have basic notions of French)

Email: jobs@cortexstudio.com

------
ff7f00
Braintree | Security Engineer | Chicago, San Francisco | ONSITE VISA
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/braintree/jobs/596644?gh_jid=59...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/braintree/jobs/596644?gh_jid=596644#.WZsFFZOGPUI)

Braintree | Infrastructure Security Engineer | Chicago, San Francisco | ONSITE
VISA
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/braintree/jobs/757900?gh_jid=75...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/braintree/jobs/757900?gh_jid=757900#.WZsFFpOGPUI)

Braintree lets you move money from one place to another safely and securely.
Every time you pay for an Uber ride, book a stay through Airbnb, or pay with
PayPal when you check out online, you’re probably using our product. It sounds
complex (and it is), but we make it so simple you can’t tell we’re there.

We solve world-scale problems and provide opportunities to match. We build
diverse teams that recognize our strengths and allow us to work on our
weaknesses. You bring skills and a relentless focus on the customer, and we’ll
provide the support you need to do the best work of your life.

We’re looking for security engineers to help us secure the billions of
transactions that make it through our gateway each year. At Braintree,
security means you get to support every facet of the business and dive deep
into the complex plumbing that is required to move money. This includes some
interesting engineering challenges with hands on coding, code review, and
architecture/design review.

------
makebbekus
Good Eggs | (Senior) Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time |
Onsite | [https://www.goodeggs.com](https://www.goodeggs.com)

At Good Eggs, we’re changing the world by changing the way we eat. We’re
looking for software engineers to help us grow and sustain local food systems
by building an online market and supply chain that delivers same-day, absurdly
fresh groceries and dinner kits to customers' homes throughout the Bay Area,
seven days a week.

We run a mature Agile engineering process with:

    
    
      * pair programming
      * test-driven development
      * continuous deployment
    

We’re building next-generation web applications with JavaScript across the
stack and a wealth of other tools from the rapidly-evolving JavaScript
ecosystem including:

    
    
      * Node.js
      * MongoDB
      * ES2017
      * Flow
      * ESLint
      * ReactJS
      * RabbitMQ
    

We believe in the magic of empowering small teams with clear accountability to
achieve business goals. Our team is passionate about our mission, talented,
and driven to change the world. We cultivate an atmosphere of openness and
support where people feel free to be their true selves, take risks and let
creativity bubble up. If that sounds like you, get in touch!

[http://grnh.se/4vs5k21](http://grnh.se/4vs5k21)

------
atoombs
Alto (formerly ScriptDash) | San Francisco, CA | Software Engineer | Full Time
- Onsite | [https://www.alto.com](https://www.alto.com)

At Alto we are using technology to re-design and re-build the pharmacy from
the ground up to offer better patient care and improve people's lives. We
recently announced our series B funding fueling our nationwide expansion.
([https://techcrunch.com/2017/06/12/pill-delivery-startup-
scri...](https://techcrunch.com/2017/06/12/pill-delivery-startup-scriptdash-
rebrands-as-alto-inks-23-million-for-nationwide-expansion/))

We believe that the status quo in the pharmacy industry is broken and we’re
doing something about it. We’re a VC funded ($23 million series B) technology
startup based in San Francisco made up of ex-Facebook engineers. We offer free
medication delivery in the Bay Area and we’re building an advanced technology
platform to help patients manage and understand their medication therapy. We
allow patients to text, call or email their pharmacists with any question and
strive to provide an amazing patient experience. The pharmacy experience is
completely broken, and we have a huge opportunity to use technology to improve
the lives of millions of patients. Our stack is Ruby on Rails, React, React
Native, and Go. We’re offering a competitive salary and a generous equity
package.

More details at
[https://alto.com/careers?gh_jid=737797](https://alto.com/careers?gh_jid=737797)

~~~
lynnetye
Useful information about the engineering culture at Alto:
[https://www.keyvalues.io/alto](https://www.keyvalues.io/alto)

------
claytoncorreia
Chimp Technology (Chimp.net) | Vancouver, Canada | Full-Time | Onsite and some
remote [https://chimp.net/careers](https://chimp.net/careers)

Chimp is a rapidly growing technology company located in downtown Vancouver,
BC. Our platform, chimp.net, is built to dramatically improve the human
experience of participating in charity by helping people, communities and
corporations to make bigger impacts on causes they care about.

* Front-End Web Developer [https://chimp.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=35](https://chimp.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=35)

* Software Developer, Ruby/Rails [https://chimp.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=34](https://chimp.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=34)

* Always looking to chat with great product managers, UI designers, UX designers, QA and developers and more. [https://chimp.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=4](https://chimp.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=4)

Competitive compensation, close knit office culture, stunning office views in
downtown Vancouver overlooking Stanley Park and Burrard Inlet, remote work
opportunities and lots more perks. Relocation supported for the exceptional
candidates.

Come and work on something that can actually change the world. Learn more at
[https://chimp.net/careers](https://chimp.net/careers).

------
OnPrem_Katelyn
OnPrem Solution Partners| Java Architect| Austin, Texas| Onsite|
www.onprem.com

OnPrem Solution Partners is a consulting and technology firm that is helping
Hollywood come into the digital age by automating their content management and
content delivery from photo shoots to movie theaters and consumer facing sites
like iTunes, Hulu and Netflix.

Our consultants are On Premise in LA and NYC with our development team in
Austin, TX. At the Innovation and Development Center (IDC) we build custom
software applications that support our clients needs and business objectives.
Our highly collaborative team works in an agile environment with with direct
access to our clients and partners.

We’re expanding our Engineering team and seeking an innovative and thoughtful
Architect to join us in Austin. You’d work directly with leadership to
contribute to the creation of engineering policies, assist in scoping out
technical project proposals, present solutions to clients as well as the
OnPrem team members, and shape the kind of technologies that we are going to
be using. You’d also be an active part in the design and coding of software.

Please apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/onprem.com/f6f84b75-90fa-4405-8f12-c48...](https://jobs.lever.co/onprem.com/f6f84b75-90fa-4405-8f12-c480412d2aa3)

------
lukasm
RolePoint | Software Engineer | London | REMOTE |
[https://www.rolepoint.com/](https://www.rolepoint.com/)

At Rolepoint we help companies hire and retain talent with our SaaS product.
We're looking for experienced engineers that will work with mostly python
codebase within a distributed company. We use Elixir, Elm, Heroku, Google
Cloud and many other tools. We love open-source and care deeply about code
quality. A bonus having experience working with Applicant Tracking Systems ;)

We work on flexible hours, offer unlimited vacation days, go out for weekly
team activities and once a year bring the whole company together on an
international gathering to reconnect outside of our work. We attend
local/international conferences.

Remote work is possible for a right candidate, but it requires spending some
time in London.

Contact me directly: lukasz@rolepoint.com (I'm based in Kraków, Poland if
someone wants to talk in person)

More info [https://careers.rolepoint.com](https://careers.rolepoint.com)

API docs [https://rolepoint-connect.readme.io/v1/docs](https://rolepoint-
connect.readme.io/v1/docs)

[https://github.com/rolepoint](https://github.com/rolepoint)

~~~
lukasm
EDIT: We do not require knowledge of Elixir and Elm, but Python knowledge is
essential.

------
Omninternet
Textio | Seattle, WA USA | Full-Time | On-Site

My name is Max and I'm working at Textio to change how people write. We
predict how your writing will perform based on previous real-world results
from similar documents. We have some of the largest companies in the world as
customers, and we're hiring engineers across the board to help us solve hard
problems.

I love working here, and I'm pretty sure you will too. We have a tight-knit,
friendly, and experienced team, an incredible product, and a bright future.

Buzzwords for Keyword Searchers: AI, NLP, Machine Learning, ReactJS, SaaS

All Textio careers -
[https://textio.com/careers/](https://textio.com/careers/)

Check out our team - [https://textio.com/team/](https://textio.com/team/)

Open Roles: Director of Engineering, Backend Software Engineer, Data
Scientist, Frontend Software Engineer, Full Stack Software Engineer, Machine
Learning Engineer, Senior Backend Software Engineer, Senior Data Scientist,
Senior Frontend Software Engineer, Senior Full Stack Software Engineer, Senior
Machine Learning Engineer, Senior NLP Software Engineer, Product Manager,
Account Executive, Sales Development Representative, Sales Operations
Engineer, VP of Marketing, Customer Success Engineer

------
jconley
Redwood City, CA | Full time | ONSITE |
[http://bravahome.com](http://bravahome.com)

tldr; - We need an embedded Linux engineer for our groundbreaking kitchen
device.

Brava has spent the last few years building a better way to cook food, by
combining boundary-defying power with unprecedented precision and automation.
We have an embedded Linux-powered user interface running state-of-the-art
computer vision and control algorithms developed by our team of in-house
physicists, culinary scientists and computer-vision researchers. We’ve
recently raised a Series B round and are gearing up for launch.

We need an embedded Linux engineer to join our embedded team who is
comfortable with developing for a multicore ARM system-on-chip; who can
consider security, reliability and performance while working closely with
computer-vision and physics researchers to port and optimize applied
algorithms. Other development areas include bootloader tweaks, software update
features and logging, telemetry and userspace drivers, collaborating with
embedded and application engineers. Kernel hacking skills not required but are
certainly a plus.

You would be joining Brava's amazing team of embedded Linux, application and
backend engineers, so collaboration and communication skills are important.
Learn more about the position on our job description page. [0]

You can email me directly at jd+jobs@bravahome.com

[0] [http://bravahome.com/embedded-developer-
linux/](http://bravahome.com/embedded-developer-linux/)

~~~
pfarnsworth
I see one of the founders of Playdom is a co-founder here. One of the
criticisms I heard about Playdom is that they completely fucked over early
employees with very few options. For example, when Playdom exited for $600M,
employees in the 30-ish range only made about $30,000 in Disney stock, whereas
the founders made $100M+. Is this true and would this be the same case with
Brava as well?

~~~
jconley
I don't know anything about that situation but I, and at least a half dozen
others here, were Playdom/Disney employees. I feel I did just fine in the
Disney acquisition.

~~~
pfarnsworth
Okay thanks for the answer. I know two people who were early employees at
Playdom and they both got fucked, and they both said that most people left
with a disproportionately small exit, unlike companies like Facebook or Google
that were more generous with their employee stock options. This would be my
biggest concern with a company like Brava so caveat emptor.

~~~
nl
I don't know anything about this company, but I'd note there is a huge (huge!)
difference between a 600M exit and floating on a public market.

That's the risk with options: unless you are one of the first 5 employee's it
is rarely a life changing amount of money, even in a decent exit.

~~~
jconley
As a fun aside, Disney stock has roughly tripled since the acquisition in
2010....
[https://finance.google.com/finance?q=NYSE%3ADIS&ei=jrzSWcCRD...](https://finance.google.com/finance?q=NYSE%3ADIS&ei=jrzSWcCRD8ihjAHk3KvgDA)

------
iflypropplanes
Attune Insurance | Frontend Developers (Angular2/4), Product Designer, Product
Manager | NYC | Full-time Attune (a joint venture between Two Sigma and AIG)
is committed to changing how small businesses get insurance. Today, getting an
insurance policy requires you to answer hundreds of questions and can take
weeks before you actually have a policy. We have an product in-market that
allows a small business to get insurance in minutes. We're currently building
an in-house application development to lead design and development to take on
a $150B market opportunity. Competitive salary plus equity available to all
employees.

Reach out to ebozeman [at] attuneinsurance dot com if you're interested.

For more information on us: [https://www.wsj.com/articles/quants-do-the-math-
on-a-new-tar...](https://www.wsj.com/articles/quants-do-the-math-on-a-new-
target-insurance-1475006920)
[http://www.businessinsurance.com/article/20170605/NEWS06/912...](http://www.businessinsurance.com/article/20170605/NEWS06/912313741/Insurers-
to-tap-technology-for-future-success-AIG-Attune-Hamilton-Duperreault)

------
ceocoder
Sojern | Site Reliability Engineer | Dublin, Ireland | Full-time | ONSITE |
[https://www.sojern.com/careers/](https://www.sojern.com/careers/)

The Company Want to join a company on the cutting edge of technology and
travel? Want to be part of a fantastic and fun company that’s revolutionising
the online travel advertising space? Sojern is travel's direct demand engine
for thousands of brands. Through its Sojern Traveler Platform and billions of
traveler intent signals across online and mobile channels, Sojern puts more
heads in beds and travelers in town for its clients worldwide. Currently one
of the fastest growing travel tech companies, Sojern works with top travel
brands and independent hotels in North America, Latin America, EMEA and APAC.
The company is headquartered in San Francisco, with key offices in Dubai,
London, New York, Omaha and Singapore.

The Role: Be one of the founding engineers on our Site Reliability Engineering
team, establish best practices and shape the SRE culture at Sojern, and work
in close collaboration with SWEs.

Tech stack Go, Python, GCP, GKE, Go, Python, RabbitMQ, Jenkins, BigQuery, and
more

Apply: via JobScore, and drop me a line at,

    
    
        echo 'dhaivat DOT pandit AT-SYMBOL sojern DOT com' | sed 's/ DOT /./g' | sed 's/ AT-SYMBOL /@/g' 
    
    

p.s. we are hiring for Data Science as well, see
[https://www.sojern.com/careers/](https://www.sojern.com/careers/) for all
open positions and locations.

~~~
tejinderss
The first link is broken

~~~
ceocoder
Fixed, Thank you!

------
alpervl
Volumental | Frontend developer | Stockholm Onsite |
[https://volumental.com/jobs](https://volumental.com/jobs)

We are looking for a person with the following qualifications:

\- At least 2-3 years experience in frontend development \- Experience with
React, Redux, Bootstrap, Sass and/or similar libraries \- Willing to jump in
where you’re needed.

Volumental is a startup with approximately 30 people currently in a strong
growth phase. Having begun rolling out in 2016, our products are now with
businesses in 32 countries. Volumental’s products are at present
technologically unparalleled in the global retail industry, with our
technology team having invested years solving a series of difficult problems.
This has placed Volumental in a unique position as the global technology
leader for 3D Retail Scanning.

We're striving to be the company that solves the angst of buying apparel and
footwear that fits your body, both size-wise and aesthetically. Our plan of
action is to 3D scan a consumer both accurately and quickly, and to match the
scan to a pair of shoes. We also want to provide our customers the data they
require to develop better products. We do this by utilizing beautifully
designed high tech software and hardware.

------
Katie_Leantaas
LeanTaaS | Santa Clara, CA | Full Time | ONSITE ONLY | Salary + Equity + Full
Benefits BETTER HEALTHCARE THROUGH MATH.

\- Series B Funded by top healthcare investors \- Ex-
Google/McKinsey/MIT/Stanford Team

LeanTaaS is a fast growing healthcare predictive analytics company that uses
sophisticated math and lean principles to make healthcare providers more
efficient. Our technology helps millions of people wait less at hospitals and
specialty clinics across the country. LeanTaaS’ customers include some of the
nation’s largest hospitals including Stanford, Cleveland Clinic, NewYork-
Presbyterian, The University of Texas MD Anderson Cancer Center, and more. Our
team includes veteran executives and the brightest minds from Google,
McKinsey, Stanford, MIT, Duke, Berkeley, UIUC, and more.

We are looking for Engineers, Data Scientists and Product Managers who possess
an entrepreneurial personality and the talent to think outside the box to get
things done.Job descriptions can be found at
[http://leantaas.com/careers](http://leantaas.com/careers) If you're
interested please send resumes and a blurb about yourself to
hireme@leantaas.com and mention you saw this on HN.

HELP BUILD TECHNOLOGY THAT SAVES LIVES!!

------
mertoztekin
Delivery Hero Germany | Berlin, Germany | ONSITE | Visa + Relocation

Delivery Hero Germany is building the next generation global online food-
ordering platform using technologies like Python, React, BackboneJs, AWS with
an open minded, agile environment. We are the strongest player in German
market with our two brands Pizza.de & Lieferheld.de. If you are interested in
working in a passionate, flexible and stable company, just apply one of our
open positions below:

\----

-Infrastructure Engineer ([https://tinyurl.com/dhg-infra](https://tinyurl.com/dhg-infra)) if you love AWS, can communicate with your friend using terminal and looking for challenges, just apply...

-Frontend Developer ([https://tinyurl.com/dhg-fe2017](https://tinyurl.com/dhg-fe2017)) Time of jQuery has ended. if you are looking for React or BackboneJs challenge, just apply...

-Senior Frontend Engineer ([https://tinyurl.com/dhg-sfe2017](https://tinyurl.com/dhg-sfe2017)) If you are aware how legacy Internet Explorer can be your biggest nightmare, just apply... (no, we don't want to support legacy IE)

-Python Developers ([https://tinyurl.com/dhg-python2017](https://tinyurl.com/dhg-python2017)) Well, you may not love debugging JavaScript errors on Chrome console but you love to solve complex problems, build systems to handle millions of requests, plan how to auto-scale your solution and keep DBA's as your best friend. just apply...

------
litcharts
LitCharts | Front-End Developer with Rails experience and strong design/UI/UX
skills | REMOTE (USA) | [https://www.litcharts.com](https://www.litcharts.com)
| Full Time

Come help improve literature education with LitCharts! LitCharts provides high
quality literature guides, analysis, and related literary tools and resources.
Over two million students, teachers, and general interest readers use the
LitCharts website and mobile apps every month.

We're looking for someone to help design and implement our front end.
HTML/Haml, CSS/SCSS, jQuery/javascript skills required. Design/UI/UX
experience would be ideal. Must also have experience and be comfortable with
Ruby on Rails.

We’re a small team, and the code you write will have a direct impact on our
success as well as reach millions of users. You can work from home or
anywhere. We work flexible hours but typically stick to 9am-5pm EST and are
looking for someone able to do the same. All applicants must also be legally
authorized to work in the United States.

Please email your resume, Github profile, samples of your code/work, or
anything else you'd like to us to know about to hiring@litcharts.com to apply.
Thanks for reading!

------
nevalau
Kontena, Inc. | [https://www.kontena.io](https://www.kontena.io) | New York &
Helsinki | onsite and/or remote

Kontena is creating an open source, developer friendly container &
microservices platform. If you'd like to spend your days tinkering with Docker
containers and hacking bleeding edge microservice architectures for one of the
most popular open source project in Linux container ecosystem, check our
current open positions:

Developer Advocate (New York) - [https://www.kontena.io/jobs/developer-
advocate](https://www.kontena.io/jobs/developer-advocate)

Kontena Platform Developer (New York) - [https://www.kontena.io/jobs/kontena-
platform-developer](https://www.kontena.io/jobs/kontena-platform-developer)

UI/UX Lead Developer (Helsinki) - [https://www.kontena.io/jobs/ui-ux-lead-
developer](https://www.kontena.io/jobs/ui-ux-lead-developer)

Product Manager (Helsinki) - [https://www.kontena.io/jobs/product-
manager](https://www.kontena.io/jobs/product-manager)

------
blackRust
Scrive | REMOTE (EU only) or Stockholm, Sweden | Full-time |
[https://scrive.com/](https://scrive.com/)

Scrive is the Nordic market-leading provider of e-signature solutions. We
currently have 900+ customers in 30+ countries. We help our customers to
improve sales results in all channels including in-store, online and phone.
Scrive’s customers span various verticals such as telecom, banking, insurance,
staffing and more. We have a stable backend written in Haskell, with a dash of
Java for manipulating PDFs. The front-end is written in Javascript, mostly
using React.

More company details here:
[https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/companies/scrive](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/companies/scrive)

We're currently hiring a Senior Javascript Developer:
[https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/155730/senior-javascript-
deve...](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/155730/senior-javascript-developer-
scrive)

We will soon be advertising a Full-stack Haskell + React position, look out
for it on our StackOverflow company page, or contact me.

Any questions: jonathan [ at ] scrive.com.

~~~
blackRust
The Full Stack Haskell position has now replaced our JS listing:
[https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/156727/haskell-full-stack-
dev...](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/156727/haskell-full-stack-developer-
scrive)

------
RNicolas
CRITEO ([http://labs.criteo.com/](http://labs.criteo.com/)) | Paris, France |
Full-time ONSITE | Machine Learning Engineer (VISA sponsorship)

• Click prediction: How do you accurately predict if the user will click on an
ad in less than a millisecond? Thankfully, you have billions of data points to
help you.

• Recommender systems: A standard SVD works well. But what happens when you
have to choose the top products amongst hundreds of thousands for every user,
2 billion times per day, in less than 50ms?

• Auction theory: In a second-price auction, the theoretical optimal is to bid
the expected value. But what happens when you run 15 billion auctions per day
against the same competitors?

• Explore/exploit: It's easy, UCB and Thomson sampling have low regret. But
what happens when new products come and go and when each ad displayed changes
the reward of each arm?

• Offline testing: You can always compute the classification error on model
predicting the probability of a click. But is this really related to the
online performance of a new model?

• Optimization: Stochastic gradient descent is great when you have lots of
data. But what do you do when all data are not equal and you must distribute
the learning over several hundred nodes?

Missions of the team in more details: [http://labs.criteo.com/wp-
content/uploads/2015/04/Software-E...](http://labs.criteo.com/wp-
content/uploads/2015/04/Software-Engineer-in-Machine-Learning.pdf)

Feel free to drop me a line at n.rassam[at]criteo.com

------
thomas-d
Genomics plc | Oxford, UK | Fulltime | ONSITE |
[https://www.genomicsplc.com/](https://www.genomicsplc.com/) Genomics plc is
an ambitious genome analytics business formed in March 2014 by four leading
scientists at the University of Oxford, including Peter Donnelly (Director of
the Wellcome Trust Centre for Human Genetics) and Gil McVean (Director of the
Big Data Institute). The focus of the company is to use genomic data to
understand human biology, and our vision is to bring together human genomic
data linked to health and other outcomes, and to develop sophisticated
analytical methods for their interpretation in various scientific contexts. We
are seeking a software engineer to be based in central Oxford, and further
information can be found at www.genomicsplc.com/work-with-us/. Applications
consisting of a CV and a cover letter should be sent to
recruitment@genomicsplc.com. The recruitment process involves an initial phone
screen followed by a short coding test, and in person interviews with 2-3 team
members and the Head of Software and Technology.

------
annietran90
Ultra Mobile - Software Engineer (entry) - Costa Mesa, CA - Full-time, Onsite

Ultra Mobile is a company dedicated to creating innovative, authentic mobile
communication experiences for people around the globe. We offer communication
plans that break down barriers and allow our customers to easily and
affordably connect with their communities – no matter where they may be.

WHAT YOU’LL DO: We are looking for a Software Engineer to join our Engineering
team. You’ll be contributing to the software design and delivery of both
current and future products. This role is full stack and can cover websites,
native apps and API development. You’ll have to be flexible and quick, but you
won’t be alone. We have a strong team of leads and engineers who will mentor
and guide you to success.

ABOUT THE ROLE: Hit the ground running, develop changes to our existing
websites and applications. Maintain current websites currently in React and
Durandal. Maintain backend API’s in PHP and NodeJS. Research and develop proof
of concepts exploring new technologies and techniques.

Apply: [https://careers.ultramobile.com/](https://careers.ultramobile.com/)

------
alie
System1 | Los Angeles, CA | ONSITE

System1, an adtech startup based in Venice Beach, is hiring!

Sr. Data Pipeline Engineer: Python, SQL, AWS [http://system1.com/job-
listing/6c0f2955-9742-4302-a4c5-8c40c...](http://system1.com/job-
listing/6c0f2955-9742-4302-a4c5-8c40cca75bf2)

Architect, Data Warehouse: Python, SQL, AWS [http://system1.com/job-
listing/eae82bb0-1801-4ca2-ba4c-dd2cd...](http://system1.com/job-
listing/eae82bb0-1801-4ca2-ba4c-dd2cd66fc261)

DevOps Engineer: AWS, Python [http://system1.com/job-
listing/98f3de21-d010-4cdf-b4e2-a3409...](http://system1.com/job-
listing/98f3de21-d010-4cdf-b4e2-a340996ad4d4)

Senior Software Engineer: 4+ years of Python experience
[http://system1.com/job-
listing/46b7b99f-18d1-47c5-bd3f-6c400...](http://system1.com/job-
listing/46b7b99f-18d1-47c5-bd3f-6c4009e073e6)

Front End Engineer: JavaScipt, Node, Jinja [http://system1.com/job-
listing/c358b94c-4c65-4651-9ac6-84254...](http://system1.com/job-
listing/c358b94c-4c65-4651-9ac6-84254fe1de2e)

\--

System1 | Seattle, WA | ONSITE

System1 is also hiring in our Bellevue office!

Senior Software Engineer: 4+ years of Python experience
[http://system1.com/job-
listing/d94c450b-da6f-465e-a6a7-796a0...](http://system1.com/job-
listing/d94c450b-da6f-465e-a6a7-796a03f9dc7b)

------
sidcool
ThoughtWorks Technologies | Pune, India

We are passionate technologists who believe in the power of software and
technology as tools for social change. We contribute to a multitude of open
source projects. Primarily we are a Technology Consultancy Company. We look
for zealous Technologists who are keen to learn on job. We value Object
Oriented and Functional Skills. DevOps and Agile are a normal way of working
here.

Skillsets/Platforms/etc.: C#, Java, Ruby, Scala, AWS, Python, Node.js, React,
Angular.

Requirement: 5+ years of programming experience.

Interview process: Phone interview, Take-home coding assignment, Pair
programming interview, Technical Interview(s), Logic and aptitude written
tests, Cultural Interview, Social Economic Justice Round.

More about ThoughtWorks:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBqquBtwaNM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBqquBtwaNM)

[http://www.thoughtworks.com/locations/pune](http://www.thoughtworks.com/locations/pune)

[http://www.thoughtworks.com](http://www.thoughtworks.com)

Contact: ijoshua[at]thoughtworks.com

Please send email with 'Hacker News' in subject line.

------
globblob
MIAMED GmbH (US: amboss.com, DE: miamed.de) | Berlin, Germany; Cologne,
Germany | Full-time, ONSITE, VISA |
[https://www.miamed.de/jobs](https://www.miamed.de/jobs)

AMBOSS is a revolutionary new learning system for medical students and
physicians. Our team consists of more than 100 dedicated physicians who are
driven by the idea of improving medical care for people around the world. Do
you want to participate in shaping a new era of medical education? Currently
looking for:

\- Senior PHP Developer
([https://www.miamed.de/jobs?gh_jid=477910](https://www.miamed.de/jobs?gh_jid=477910))

\- Full Stack Developer
([https://www.miamed.de/jobs?gh_jid=782162](https://www.miamed.de/jobs?gh_jid=782162))

\- Engineering Internship
([https://www.miamed.de/jobs?gh_jid=780852](https://www.miamed.de/jobs?gh_jid=780852))

What we offer:

\- Diverse and interesting tasks with a high degree of autonomy

\- Ambitious and dynamic team with flat hierarchy

\- Extensive mutual support in a versatile developer team

\- Lively start-up with a trusting and friendly atmosphere

\- Flexible hours. Offices in Cologne and Berlin

\- Regular team building events

\- Contribute to a product that can actively and positively change the world

\- Apart from an almost Barista-grade espresso machine, we also have a custom-
made Argentinian barbecue on our rooftop terrace and a fridge that’s fully
stocked at all times

------
janco
DESY | Software Developer, Firmware Developer | Hamburg, Germany | ONSITE |
[http://www.desy.de/](http://www.desy.de/)

DESY is one of the world’s leading research centres for photon science,
particle and astroparticle physics as well as accelerator physics.

MSK (Maschine Strahlkontrollen) group develops, builds and operates complex
control systems for beam control and beam diagnostics for FLASH, PETRA III and
European XFEL. The newly-established MicroTCA Technology Lab at DESY will
adapt, develop and market the high-end electronics for external customers in
research and industry.

Tech stack:

    
    
      * Hardware: mostly FPGA (Xilinx high-end)
      * Platoform: MicroTCA.4
      * OS: GNU/Linux
      * Software: DOOCS, EPICS, Python
    

Firmware developer:
[http://www.desy.de/v2/docs/1498038584.pdf](http://www.desy.de/v2/docs/1498038584.pdf)
(in German)

Software developer:
[http://www.desy.de/v2/docs/1497019079.pdf](http://www.desy.de/v2/docs/1497019079.pdf)
(in German)

~~~
rhn_mk1
The documents mention English language, but what level of German proficiency
do you expect from candidates?

~~~
janco
Keep in mind that this is scientific community, so most of the (official)
communication is anyway in English, and from my personal experience people
don't have a problem switching to English anyway.

There is also an International Office ([https://guest-
services.desy.de/international_office/index_en...](https://guest-
services.desy.de/international_office/index_eng.html)) providing help when
dealing with government and city administration.

------
numbsafari
Bainbridge Health | Software Engineer, Front-end | Philadelphia, PA |
[http://bainbridgehealth.com](http://bainbridgehealth.com) | ONSITE | Full-
time

A spinout of the Children's Hospital of Philadelphia (CHOP), Bainbridge Health
is making the hospital a safer place for patients. We are building a data
analytics and clinical intelligence system for hospital medication safety
management. We are integrating transactional data from the multiple devices
and systems involved in the medication ordering, preparation, supply chain,
and administration pipeline, turning siloed data into actionable insight and
preventing errors before they ever reach patients.

Our front-end is built using VueJS. You'll be getting in early, so you'll have
a chance to help shape and grow all of this.

Our office is in Center City Philly, convenient to transit and all the good
things a major city can offer.

You can apply via our careers page,
[http://www.bainbridgehealth.com/careers](http://www.bainbridgehealth.com/careers),
or by emailing me using the address in my profile.

------
annietran90
Ultra Mobile - Senior Software Engineer - Costa Mesa, CA - Full-time, Onsite

Ultra Mobile is a company dedicated to creating innovative, authentic mobile
communication experiences for people around the globe. We offer communication
plans that break down barriers and allow our customers to easily and
affordably connect with their communities – no matter where they may be.

WHAT YOU'll DO: We are looking for a Senior Software Engineer to join our
Engineering team. You’ll be an individual contributor who will take an active
role in software design and software delivery.

ABOUT THE ROLE: Software Design and Development of prototypes and tools that
crosses full stack - from UI, DevOps, Backend, Data Services, etc. Passionate,
understanding, and continual learning of best practices, both in process and
development. A software language polyglot -experience with multiple languages
and to know when to pick the best tools. Ability to be assigned a problem and
take ownership with minimal guidance. Highly motivated self-learner

Apply: [https://careers.ultramobile.com/](https://careers.ultramobile.com/)

------
crazybob
Present Company | Founding Engineer (iOS, Java server) | San Francisco |
[https://present.co/](https://present.co/)

We’re building Present, a local social network just for women. By enabling
women to discover each other and chat based on location, time, and shared
interests, we’ll strengthen local communities and make the world—the real
world in particular—a better place.

We’re building apps for iOS (Swift), Android (Kotlin), and web (React). Our
backend is written in Java and runs on Google App Engine and Container Engine.

Do you have experience with iOS, Java server, Android or web development? Like
finding simple, elegant solutions to complex problems? Join us, and help blaze
a brighter future for social networking! Onsite preferred, but open to remote.
Send your LinkedIn, Github, etc., to join@present.co.

    
    
      * Stage: Seed
      * Team size: 8 (75% women)
      * Our previous companies: Google, Facebook, Square
      * Generous equity and competitive salaries
      * Website: https://present.co/
      * Blog: https://blog.present.co/
      * Email: join@present.co

------
hk1ll3r
ALICE Technologies, Menlo Park, California

We bring AI to the $17T, 7,000 year old construction industry. Founded in
2014, we are a fun bunch of Stanford PhD’s and Master students backed by some
of the best VCs in the valley.

If you want to live in California and have a traditional start-up experience
were you face real-world and technically challenging problems in a fast-paced
day-to-day environment where you work closely with extremely smart and
talented people, then ALICE is for you. (it also happens to be one of the
biggest opportunities on this page)

Currently looking for extremely smart people for full-stack/frontend
engineers. You will be a great fit if you:

\- Have a sense of humor and a longing to learn & grow

\- Have a solid understanding of algorithms and data structures. (especially
graphs/theory)

\- Enjoy creating a technically complex yet user-friendly interface

\- Are self-driven and can own responsibility for large parts of a project

Bonus points if you:

\- Have experience with WebGL, Angular, React, Scala or another JVM language,
PlayFramework, AWS

\- Understand the challenges of presenting a complex system to users

\- Want the freedom to explore novel data visualization concepts

\- Have worked with team to produce a polished, professional product

Come join us!

Email: hossein@alicetechnologies.com

------
bootstraponline
Instructure | Mobile Software Engineer in Test | Salt Lake City, UT | REMOTE,
instructure.com/careers/

I'm looking for a remote mobile automation architect to work on tools and
infrastructure.

On Android we're using Kotlin and Espresso with builds on Bitrise and tests
running on Firebase test lab.

On iOS we're using Swift and EarlGrey with builds and tests on Buddybuild.

* Languages: Java, Kotlin, Swift, Objective C, JavaScript, Ruby

* Tech stack: Espresso, EarlGrey, React Native, Buddybuild, Bitrise

Apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/instructure/12b727a6-e8c5-4fe9-99d0-12...](https://jobs.lever.co/instructure/12b727a6-e8c5-4fe9-99d0-12d1c88ca84c?lever-
via=JhX5x-6lSN)

GitHub Repos:

[https://github.com/instructure/canvas-
lms](https://github.com/instructure/canvas-lms)

[https://github.com/instructure/instructure-
ios](https://github.com/instructure/instructure-ios)

[https://github.com/instructure/instructure-
android](https://github.com/instructure/instructure-android)

------
kasrak
Airtable | Software Engineer | San Francisco | ONSITE

Airtable is a collaborative real-time database. Our mission is to expand human
productivity by letting people create tools to organize their world. Unlike
single-purpose apps, we think of Airtable as a toolkit of building blocks that
people can repurpose to create their own applications. Our product roadmap is
filled with interesting enhancements and additions to this toolkit that will
push the boundaries of Airtable's capabilities. To see some of the ways people
are already using Airtable, check out
[http://airtable.com/universe](http://airtable.com/universe)

We're hiring engineers for web (JS, Node, React), iOS (Objective-C, Swift),
and Android.

We're a small team, with backgrounds from Google, Facebook, Microsoft, etc. We
believe in the power of highly motivated and capable individuals to accomplish
great things in small teams, with end-to-end ownership of projects and rapid
iteration.

You can apply here: [https://airtable.com/jobs](https://airtable.com/jobs)

------
pcole
Night Zookeeper
([http://www.nightzookeeper.com](http://www.nightzookeeper.com)) | London
ONSITE | Full stack JS developers

Night Zookeeper is an educational game/platform that is used in thousands of
schools across the world to inspire children to write, read and develop their
creativity. It is based on the story of the Night Zookeeper which will soon be
published as a series of 6 books. Here is a quick video overview:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pABeas_8LEY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pABeas_8LEY)

We are a small team of 5, looking to take on at least two new developers in
the coming months to help us improve our educational offering and build brand
new consumer facing games and products, mainly on the web, but we are also
looking at native apps and physical products.

We use Node.js on the server alongside various databases (Mongodb, Postgresql,
Redis). We are introducing a new Graphql API and dabble in NLP to analyse the
students work. On the client, we are refactoring our code base to use
React/Redux, we also make heavy use of canvas and various animation techniques
to bring the site to life for the children.

We are looking for good javascript developers that relish working as part of a
small team and have experience with web based games, or at least complex web
apps. You will be working on products that evolve rapidly and most
importantly, help make a difference to kids in schools across the world.

Salary will depend on experience/skills, stock options can be available if you
decide that you'd like to join the team long term after working with us for a
few months.

Please contact philip@nightzookeeper.com for more information.

------
vimarshk
Okta | SF, Toronto, Seattle, London | Full-time, On Site

We are builders and owners. We believe we are solving some extremely big
problems. Join a group of amazing humans who thrive on making customers—and
each other—successful. Why work at Okta? We believe that work is a never-
ending process of learning and iteration. We work on extremely complex
problems. We work on products that make millions of people's work lives
better. We're funded by the industry's most respected investors.

Benefits: Happy hours, Ping pong, Lounges, Food, Global offices, HQ in San
Francisco's bustling SOMA district, HQ South in San Jose, Competitive salary,
Stock options, Flexible time off, Weekly All-Hands, Hackathons and Volunteer
events.

These are some of the ideas we live by: Confront the hard problems and solve
them. Don't bullshit people. Protect the customer. Think bigger. Make it work.
Never stop.

Please visit:
[https://www.okta.com/company/careers/](https://www.okta.com/company/careers/)
for all open positions and email: vimarsh.karbhari@okta.com

~~~
spinlock_t
Can you also add a sentence on what exactly your company does ?

~~~
vimarshk
Okta is the Identity Cloud for the enterprise.

~~~
artemisyna
On one hand, that is a nice one-sentence line. On the other hand given how
likely no one knows what the phrase "Identity Cloud" means here (networked
service for identifying people? database service for storing information about
users? aerial service that recognizes itself?) it may be worth describing
things in a bit more detail. :)

------
sgallant
Forestry.io | Full-stack developer | REMOTE (must be within Canada) | VISA
sponsorship | Full-time

Hello HN! Forestry.io is a content management system (CMS) for static
websites. We support modern tools like Jekyll, Hugo and more coming soon.
Forestry.io is highly integrated with Git: when your team edits content, we
commit that back to your site's repo.

Our team is run by engineers. We did Techstars NYC last year. We have
thousands of users from around the world and an ambitious roadmap!

We're hiring the following roles (remote is ok, but must be within Canada.
Relocation/visa is an option):

Software engineer Full-stack & backend. Docker, AWS, React, Node, etc. General
programming proficiency is more important than familiarity with our stack
[https://forestry.io/careers/software-
engineer/](https://forestry.io/careers/software-engineer/)

Growth/Marketer Must have some dev experience
[https://forestry.io/careers/marketing/](https://forestry.io/careers/marketing/)

------
danyx
Douglas Connect GmbH | Functional programming generalist | Basel, Switzerland
| ONSITE w partly remote | Full time or part time

We are a small company based in Basel, Switzerland working on solutions and
research in the field of health sciences with a focus on toxicology. It's an
exciting time to be in Toxicology as the whole field is moving towards
minimizing animal testing by using machine learning to predict toxicity of new
compounds.

We are looking for an experienced software engineer who is comfortable with
functional programming languages (any of Elm, Elixir, F#, Haskell, OCaml, ...)
and has experience both on the backend and in frontend development. Our
existing solutions are built mostly with Elm, Python, R and a bit of Scala.
You are a resident of Switzerland and while remote work is also possible, you
are able to work from our office in Basel at least some of the time.

Find a more extensive job description here: [https://douglasconnect.com/join-
us](https://douglasconnect.com/join-us) . We are looking forward to your
application!

------
jabdulius
Coffee Meets Bagel | Senior Android Engineer | San Francisco | Full-Time,
ONSITE,
[https://jobs.lever.co/coffeemeetsbagel/70425a5d-b1a1-44c8-88...](https://jobs.lever.co/coffeemeetsbagel/70425a5d-b1a1-44c8-88e0-e0ebcb0c7cb4)

Hey I’m Karim, CTO at Coffee Meets Bagel. I’m looking for a Sr. Android
engineer to work on our award winning dating app.

You'll be responsible for implementing new features, driving architecture, and
mentoring more junior team members.

Coffee Meets Bagel is a dating app that focuses on quality over quantity. We
have a great reputation in the industry and are growing FAST. We have a super
fun office near Union Square right off the BART line and you'd get to work
with a bunch of very smart, driven, passionate, and fun people all dedicated
to helping our users find love!
[https://coffeemeetsbagel.com/jobs/](https://coffeemeetsbagel.com/jobs/)

PS. This position can also be done remotely. PSS. We're hiring for multiple
positions on our backend as well!

~~~
lynnetye
What it's like to work on the engineering team at Coffee Meets Bagel:
[https://www.keyvalues.io/coffee-meets-bagel](https://www.keyvalues.io/coffee-
meets-bagel)

------
gamerDude
Walkthrough | [https://getawalkthrough.com](https://getawalkthrough.com) |
Denver | Full Time | ONSITE | jeremy@getawalkthrough.com

Walkthrough is creating virtual reality for real estate. Imagine seeing homes
on the market as if you've already moved in without ever taking a step inside.
See your furniture already inside your new place or completely remodel real
homes before you purchase. We use an HTC Vive to enable you to walk around
real homes actively for sale without ever leaving home.

Open Roles:

3d Modeler/Lighting Expert:
[https://angel.co/walkthroughvr/jobs/223403-3d-modeler-
lighti...](https://angel.co/walkthroughvr/jobs/223403-3d-modeler-lighting-
expert)

Machine Learning Expert: [https://angel.co/walkthroughvr/jobs/284658-machine-
learning-...](https://angel.co/walkthroughvr/jobs/284658-machine-learning-
expert)

Machine Learning Intern: [https://angel.co/walkthroughvr/jobs/284659-machine-
learning-...](https://angel.co/walkthroughvr/jobs/284659-machine-learning-
intern)

Virtual Reality Developer:
[https://angel.co/walkthroughvr/jobs/284656-virtual-
reality-d...](https://angel.co/walkthroughvr/jobs/284656-virtual-reality-
developer)

Full-Stack Web Developer (Python backend):
[https://angel.co/walkthroughvr/jobs/219908-operations-
softwa...](https://angel.co/walkthroughvr/jobs/219908-operations-software-
developer-engineer-python)

------
ylere
1aim | Berlin, Germany | Onsite, Full Time, Visa |
[https://1aim.com](https://1aim.com)

At 1aim, we develop and produce access control systems, which allow to open
doors with mobile phones. We create all hardware, software and IT-
Infrastructure to run our systems on our own. Beside access systems we are
already putting a lot of R&D effort in creating further new smart
home/building automation products. We see ourselves as an engineering-driven
technology company, that influences how a future with connected devices will
look.

We enable engineers to focus on what they can to best, letting them work on
new products in small, highly interdisciplinary teams. We try to get rid of as
much management overhead as possible (no daily standup meetings!). Right now,
we are hiring new engineers for the following areas:

\- Senior Frontend Developer

\- RUST Backend Developer (our backend is 100% rust! I just came back from the
3rd RustFest in Zürich, which we have extensively supported since the very
beginning)

\- Electrical Engineer

We do not care about your academic degrees or where you are from, but about
the stuff you did and what you could create in the future given the right
opportunities. If you are interested in working at 1aim, write us an email at
work.hn<?>1aim.com and tell us about the projects you worked on that you are
the most proud of and which technological feats of the past inspire you. We
provide visa assistance, relocation support and free housing until you find
your own place to live.

Interview process: 1st phone interview (screening) -> 2nd phone interview
(technical) -> home assignment/technical challenge (depending on application)
-> 3rd/final interview (mixed, via phone or onsite)

------
frequent
NEXEDI | Lille/Munich/Paris/Plovdiv | ONSITE | 4/12 months INTERNS We are
looking for new colleagues to help improve our FOSS software solutions and
contribute to research and industrial projects. If you are passionate about
open source software and like one of our topics on
[http://www.nexedi.com/jobs](http://www.nexedi.com/jobs) get in touch with us!
Candidates will do a programming challenge followed by an interview. We're
currently looking for:

    
    
        - Nexedi | Web Mesh Network JavaScript Developer | Lille | INTERN    
    
        - Nexedi | Artificial Language Processing Python Developer | Lille | INTERN    
    
        - Nexedi | Connected Cars JavaScript Developer | Lille | INTERN  
    
        - Nexedi | Site Reliability Python Developer | Paris | INTERN   
    
        - Nexedi | Out-Of-Core Numpy Python Developer | Munich | INTERN  
    
        - Nexedi | Big Data Machine Learning Python Developer | Lille | INTERN    
    
        - Nexedi | Linux JavaScript Port Developer | Lille | INTERN   
    
        - Nexedi | AI Business Bot Python Developer | Munich | INTERN
       

About Nexedi: We are a small international team of about 35 programmers
(headquarters in Lille, France) creating free software since 2001. We run our
own stack with ERP5 (Business Suite), SlapOS (Cloud Deployment) and Wendelin
(Big Data/Machine Learning) being the main solutions for which we provide
customization services (our code is free, our time isn't). We have time to
tinker, need to think out-of-the-box/ram/space and work mostly autonomous. We
all use Chromebooks, our hierarchy is as flat as the area around Lille, our
offices are paperless and we have no meetings. We mostly hack in Python and
(vanilla) JavaScript. If you're looking for fame or gain, we're not the right
place. For purpose and leverage, we might be worth considering. Join us!

------
tow21
Wärtsilä (www.wartsila.com) - Software and Data Leadership - Full time -
Remote

Help us build an IoT-enabled smart technology company within a 180-year-old
engineering organization.

You may not have heard of Wärtsilä, but we support around 1 in 3 of the
world's major shipping vessels, providing power, propulsion, navigation or
control systems, and we build and operate smart power stations in over 170
countries. Our vision is to enable sustainable societies with smart
technologies, and we are investing heavily to bring that about, turning this
company of 18000 people into a smart technology organization.

We're building out a dedicated software and data organization, and we're
hiring leadership positions to help drive our growth. We're specifically
hiring for:

* Director, Software Engineering

* GM, Data Asset Management

Our HQ is in Helsinki, Finland, but we're a global, distributed organization:
you can do these jobs from anywhere. Get in contact with careers@wartsila.com
to apply for these or any other roles in our Digital Engineering organization.

Or contact me at toby.white@wartsila.com if you want to discuss further.

------
taber
Intact Solutions ([https://intact.design/;](https://intact.design/;)
[http://intact-solutions.com/](http://intact-solutions.com/)) | Berkeley, CA;
Madison, WI | Full-time | Onsite

We're building a finite element analysis API on the web. Think of it like
continuous integration, but for mechanical engineers. We're looking for
software engineers with interest in computational geometry, computational
physics/engineering, and building elegant user experiences for complicated
technical software.

Our stack: * C++ for performance-critical finite element code * Ruby on Rails
for server code * React + Three.js + regl on the frontend.

We're looking for someone who is proficient in at least one of the layers of
our stack, and who wants to work with the full stack. We prefer previous C++
experience, but will also gladly bring you up to speed if you have a solid
foundation in software engineering.

We'd love to hear from you! Email: ataber[AT]intact-solutions[DOT]com

------
nsrivast
Twine Labs | Senior Developer | New York, NY | ONSITE |
[https://www.twinelabs.com](https://www.twinelabs.com)

About us: We help companies make better decisions about their employees,
starting with what jobs they have. Our matching engine helps employees find
the best-fitting roles inside their firms, and helps companies save millions
in recruiting costs. We're early (pre-seed), but we have Fortune 1000 clients
and top SV/NYC investors. Our founders have been described as thoughtful,
deliberate, and obsessive.

About you: You’ll be responsible for building key components of our enterprise
software product. We run Python/Django on AWS – and you’ll handle everything
from managing our data pipeline, building new features on our web application,
and designing and building front-end components. You've had a few years of
enterprise software development, and you're ready for the unique challenges
and growth of an early-stage company.

Email jobs@twinelabs.com with a resume and brief motivation for applying.

------
epes
Uber Advanced Technologies Group | Backend Engineer | San Francisco, CA |
Onsite | Full time

What you'll do:

You will be building software tools and platforms that support our current
autonomous vehicles both in real and non-real time. Our tools help optimize
the vehicle utilization of the current fleet and apply learnings towards
scaling the fleet as we grow. Our platform allows the vehicles to raise issues
during the course of operation. These issues are auto-resolved intelligently,
or optimized for our fleet management experts to triage and resolve
expeditiously. You will be working with a group of talented engineers to build
this new generation of products and platforms.

What you'll need:

\- Minimum 5 years of experience working with Go, Java, C++ or Python

\- Solid understanding of relational & NoSql databases with a keen eye for
design and architecture at scale.

\- Strong communication and collaboration skills

\- Past experience shipping large scale distributed systems

[https://www.uber.com/careers/list/31118/](https://www.uber.com/careers/list/31118/)

~~~
kshk123
Do you sponsor visas?

------
omar_dstillery
Dstillery | Full-Stack Engineer, Data Scientist, IT Administrator, other non
tech roles available too | NYC, New York | ONSITE | Full-time |
[https://dstillery.com](https://dstillery.com)

Dstillery is hiring Engineers!

Dstillery is a machine-learning product company that has built a strong
foundation in the adtech industry and is exploring opportunities to branch out
into other applications. Join us, and you'll gain deep experience developing
systems at scale and working with a world-class data science team (winners of
multiple KDD Best Paper and other awards). We're still pretty small on the
engineering team, and everyone gets their hands dirty and makes a real impact.

We're mostly a Java shop. Hadoop, Spark, Storm, Cassandra, and Kafka are big
parts of our stack, and we're always looking for new tech that helps us work
at scale. Experience with these is a big plus, but if you've never used them
before that's fine too. If you write clean, tested, working code, think
through problems, and know how to ship, we want to talk to you.

We play Ultimate or Soccer on Fridays, have a company band, game nights, and
dev seminars where we talk tech and learn from each other. We keep sane hours
and don't track vacation.

We're interested in how you really think through problems and write code, so
for developers, our hiring process revolves around a small, self-paced take-
home project that reflects some of the real work we do.

Please check out our job postings to apply:
[https://dstillery.com/careers/listings/#d15502](https://dstillery.com/careers/listings/#d15502)

Feel free to reach out to me if you have any questions at:
oferrer@dstillery.com

------
nevir
Convoy | Software Engineers | Seattle, WA | Full-Time | ONSITE

[https://convoy.com](https://convoy.com)

Help us optimize trucking and logistics - a $800B industry that still runs on
fax machines and phone calls.

We would love more engineers, up and down the stack, and anywhere on the
generalist <-> specialist spectrum. We use pretty cutting-edge tech (React,
React Native, TypeScript, Node, GraphQL), but we're more interested in
engineering chops than any particular tech skills.

I've been here since the beginning (over two years now). The team has grown
quickly, but we still have a tight-knit and incredibly smart group of
engineers. We have an endless supply of interesting problems including machine
learning, service architecture, mobile/desktop/web UX, complicated business
modeling, and much more.

Some of our backers include Y Combinator (Continuity Fund), Jeff Bezos, Bill
Gates, and Greylock Partners. You can read more about us:

[http://www.mosaicventures.com/mosaicblog/2017/7/25/our-
inves...](http://www.mosaicventures.com/mosaicblog/2017/7/25/our-investment-
in-convoy) [https://www.theverge.com/2017/7/26/16027650/convoy-
trucking-...](https://www.theverge.com/2017/7/26/16027650/convoy-trucking-app-
fundraise-60-million-uber)

If you're interested in hearing more, reach out and grab coffee with me or one
of our other developers. Help us grow an amazing tech team from a very early
point in our company's history!

[http://jobs.convoy.com](http://jobs.convoy.com)

------
bradyat
Slice | Full Stack Developer, Software Engineer, Database Developer/Engineer,
Data Science Manager| San Mateo, CA | ONSITE

Slice is online shopping, smarter. Slice is transforming online shopping and
retail by unveiling never-before-seen digital commerce data via its e-commerce
intelligence products, APIs, and consumer applications.

Slice operates a market research company, Slice Intelligence. With a data
panel of 5 million online shoppers – the largest of its kind – only Slice
offers vital intelligence that is the pulse of the digital economy—actual
purchases directly from online shoppers, on any device or location, reported
daily. Learn more about Slice Intelligence at www.sliceintelligence.com and on
twitter @SliceIntel.

Benefits & Perks: Competitive comp including salary, bonus and stock, Medical,
dental, vision and basic life insurance, FSA, 401K, Unlimited PTO, Maternity
Leave (up to 22 weeks off / 16 weeks paid), Paternity Leave (up to 8 paid
weeks off), Shuttles from SF, East Bay and Caltrain stations with wifi,
Caltrain Go Pass, Annual professional development budget

Roles:

Database Developer/Engineer - [http://grnh.se/ikstrg1](http://grnh.se/ikstrg1)

Software Engineer - [http://grnh.se/4imp5t1](http://grnh.se/4imp5t1)

User Acquisition Manager - [http://grnh.se/gwe51x1](http://grnh.se/gwe51x1)

Full Stack Developer - [http://grnh.se/gsh1p01](http://grnh.se/gsh1p01)

Data Science Manager/Director -
[http://grnh.se/1qh43l1](http://grnh.se/1qh43l1)

~~~
ivanech
The link for the Data Analyst position isn't working, and it doesn't look like
it's listed on your site. If that's still open, I'm interested in applying!

------
TomPusher
Pusher | Growth Marketer | SaaS | London | Full Time

There are more than 20 million developers in the world, with millions of “soon
to be developers” currently in colleges, universities, coding bootcamps or
teaching themselves how to code via online courses or following tutorials.
These are your customers. We believe that in the next 10 years, every company
will become a software company and developers will need great tools to be
productive and do their jobs.

What could you be working on?

Create & launch creative awareness campaigns (new landing pages)

SEO optimisation of our digital properties (blog, marketing websites, etc)

Performance & conversion optimisation of the critical steps in our funnel (1st
visit to $$)

Leverage videos to reach developer communities and acquire new users Ads, if
that makes sense

Create massive campaigns, using data and analysis, that help us make the
developer life even easier … and whatever you come up with to achieve your
squad objective

Find out more here:
[https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/576240](https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/576240)

------
codelitt
Codelitt Incubator | UX/UI Designer | Remote OK
[https://www.codelitt.com](https://www.codelitt.com)

We’re looking for a unique mix of a UX/UI designer and product manager to join
our team. We need someone who has design skills, but also can lead design
process and make product decisions.

We are a corporate product incubator and skunkworks/R&D lab. We develop
scalable technology solutions on platforms such as Web + Mobile, Machine
Learning, AR/VR, and AI/Robotics. You'll have the opportunity to stretch your
design disciplines, learn from peers, and educate peers. You'll work with the
latest and greatest of bleeding edge tech, have a diverse team, and we allow a
lot of autonomy. We also offer 20% time to work on whatever you're passionate
about (open source, pet project, etc).

We allow remote, but the must be authorized to work in the United States.
(Please no agencies/recruiters)

Shoot us your CV and portfolio to vincent [at] codelitt.com and cody [at]
codelitt.com

------
latch
Second Spectrum | Software Engineer | Los Angeles, USA | onsite
[https://www.secondspectrum.com/](https://www.secondspectrum.com/)

We're a sports oriented company blending computer vision, machine learning and
design to change how sports are coached, played and watched. We do the
tracking for the NBA (getting the x, y data).

Mostly looking for Senior developers (hire many new grads who do internships
with us, so we're somewhat at capacity for more junior developers, sorry):
[https://www.secondspectrum.com/careers.html](https://www.secondspectrum.com/careers.html)

Briefly: Computer Vision (CV) in Lausanne CH, mid-senior software engineer in
LA, mid-to-senior front-end engineer in LA. QA and senior QA engineers in LA
and infrastructure engineers in LA.

A lot of python and C++ on the data science side. Elixir, Typescript, Elm,
Node for most of everything else (some Scala and Go here and there)

I'm happy to answer questions: karl@secondspectrum.com

------
villaaston1
CrowdJustice | London, UK | Software developers | Onsite | Full-time |
[https://www.crowdjustice.com](https://www.crowdjustice.com)

CrowdJustice (www.crowdjustice.org) is an early-stage, VC-backed, tech-for-
good company. We help people access the courts and the legal system through
crowdfunding. Since launch in 2015 we have helped important cases raise
£millions in funding, seen claimants get their cases to the Supreme Court,
given communities a voice – and we’ve been featured in the Guardian, FT, BBC,
TechCrunch, NYT and more.

We are looking for developers to join our lean team in central London:
[https://crowdjustice.workable.com/j/F6CD5380FC](https://crowdjustice.workable.com/j/F6CD5380FC)

The CrowdJustice platform backend is written in Python, Django and Postgres,
with the front-end in Javascript, HTML and SASS – though you don't need
experience in all of these.

You'll be working on new features across the stack, e.g. important (think AML,
KYC, fraud detection) internal tools for our awesome case support team and
optimising our onboarding flow for new cases. As we're a small startup,
expanding quickly (especially into the US), this is likely to change often and
we welcome any help directing the product and technology.

Interview Process: 20-30 minute phone/hangouts chat about the role (no
surprise technical questions!); a 1-2 hour technical task that we pay you to
complete; a 1.5 hour on-site interview where we'll discuss the technical task,
pair program some work and talk about your future at CrowdJustice; if
successful, a fair offer and the chance to join a well funded startup early on
its mission to increase access to justice!

If you have any questions send them across to: gavin ~a-t~ crowdjustice.com

------
kubatyszko
ZestFinance | Sr. Devops Engineer | Los Angeles, CA | ONSITE ,
[https://www.zestfinance.com/careers.html](https://www.zestfinance.com/careers.html)

ZestFinance is looking for a Senior Devops Engineer to join our team in Los
Angeles.

About you:

    
    
       * Expert sysadmin, experienced in managing large deployments
       * Master troubleshooter - you know how computers work inside and out
       * You enjoy challenge and won’t stop until it’s solved
       * Program in at least one popular language (such as Ruby, Python, Go, C etc.)
       * Experience in UNIX-focused operations role (5+ years)
    

About the job:

    
    
       * Support our existing underwriting platform (AWS, Chef, Docker, Ruby on Rails, R)
       * Drive the design and implementation of our exciting new product (machine learning and underwriting as a service - on-premises)
       * Ensure high reliability and operability of the platform
       * Automate, automate, automate, monitor
       * Provide technical direction and ownership of the infrastructure
    
    

About Zest:

ZestFinance, Inc. applies its unique credit-decisioning technology platform —
based on data science and machine learning — to help lenders effectively
predict credit risk so they can increase revenues, reduce risk and ensure
compliance. ZestFinance was founded in 2009 by Douglas Merrill and a team of
former Google employees with the mission of making fair and transparent credit
available to everyone.

Apply here:
[https://app.jobvite.com/j?aj=oLmP4fwK&s=Hacker_News](https://app.jobvite.com/j?aj=oLmP4fwK&s=Hacker_News)

For other openings visit:
[https://www.zestfinance.com/careers.html](https://www.zestfinance.com/careers.html)

------
scoj
FMG Suite / http//fmgsuite.com / MN or CA (Remote, but hiring from those
states) | Senior .NET Software Developer We’re looking for a smart and
creative full stack .NET developer to add to our development team.

Our ideal candidate is purpose-driven, able to take ownership of how our
products and systems operate, and be awesome to work with. You should have a
strong understanding of the .NET, C#, Javascript, SQL, ASP.NET and MVC. You
must be an excellent team player and be able to contribute positively to our
culture of iterative development, team collaboration and our fun, positive,
professional work environment.

Our Team We’re a growing web development team building SaaS marketing
products. We embrace an engaging, fast-paced, results-oriented culture. We
value open collaboration and communication. We strive to continuously improve
both our products and our processes. We believe work should be both fun and
challenging. Our goal is to invest in happy, successful individuals in order
to see them succeed both inside and outside of work. We do continuous
integration and simple click deployments near daily. We strive to get better
and faster and keep pushing our tech forward.

Job Requirements Required skills and experience: A minimum of five years
experience developing web-based software Strong understanding of software
development in C#, the .NET framework Strong understanding of MVC, ASP.NET,
SQL Solid understanding of Javascript and a front end framework (ex, Knockout,
Angular, React) Solid understanding of HTML, CSS, XML Strong verbal and
written communication skills Self-motivated with the ability to work
independently Fast learner & strong team player Version control, continuous
integration methodologies (git, Jenkins) Mastery of the pirate effect in
Google hangout

[http://hrbrg.co/zBy8aK](http://hrbrg.co/zBy8aK)

~~~
elboru
Hi, I would like to apply, but according to the link the position is not
available anymore, is that the case?

------
yourmechanic12
YourMechanic| Mountain View, CA| Fullstack Engineer| Onsite| Multiple
Positions Available!
[https://www.yourmechanic.com/careers](https://www.yourmechanic.com/careers)

YourMechanic connects mobile mechanics to customers who seek affordable,
convenient, and honest car repair services at their home or office, seven days
a week.

We're expanding nationwide and we are looking for software engineers who, like
Mechanics, enjoy looking 'under the hood' and can work across the entire
product spectrum, to join our core development team. Feel free to reach out to

Tech: Ruby on Rails for back end. Postgresql DB, with Redis for in memory
caching. React for front end. Swift for iOS app. Java for Android app. Special
purpose modules in nodejs, golang and tomcat.

kdurant@yourmechanic.com to learn about this role and others! All open
positions:
[https://www.yourmechanic.com/careers](https://www.yourmechanic.com/careers)

------
yegg
DuckDuckGo | Business Development Manager | Paoli PA | REMOTE, VISA

DuckDuckGo | Social Media Strategist | Paoli PA | REMOTE, VISA

DuckDuckGo | Frontend Engineer | Paoli PA | REMOTE, VISA

We're looking for candidates that are excited to join us in raising the
standard of trust online.

More info: [https://duckduckgo.com/hiring/](https://duckduckgo.com/hiring/)

------
fabian_minodes
Minodes ([https://www.minodes.com/](https://www.minodes.com/)) | Berlin,
Germany (ONSITE) | full-time & interns | Visa | Software/Data/Systems
Engineers

Minodes is a startup in the retail analytics space. Based in the heart of
Berlin, we provide (offline) retailers innovative solutions to understand
their business better, enhance their customers' in-store shopping experience,
and bridge the gap between online and offline using machine learning
approaches.

From a technology perspective, we have thousands of our sensors installed in
our customers' retail stores around the world and a server infrastructure to
manage these sensors and to process the terabytes of data that they are
producing. Our tech stack consists of Python (and Golang) for data processing
and analysis, and Cassandra and Postgres for data storage. We work, learn and
develop while having lots of fun on the way. We're also happy to help with
visa and relocation where necessary.

We are looking for a wide range of people to join our team, including:

Data Engineer: [https://minodes-jobs.personio.de/job/26155](https://minodes-
jobs.personio.de/job/26155)

Site Reliability Engineer: [https://minodes-
jobs.personio.de/job/26152](https://minodes-jobs.personio.de/job/26152)

Software Engineers (Frontend/JS/React/Redux, Backend/Python/Go):
[https://minodes-jobs.personio.de/job/15440](https://minodes-
jobs.personio.de/job/15440) and [https://minodes-
jobs.personio.de/job/6481](https://minodes-jobs.personio.de/job/6481)

No recruiters please.

------
nurkhz
Rakam (www.rakam.io) | San Francisco, CA | Full Time

Rakam provides a custom event analytics platform on top of your infrastructure
of choice (AWS, on prem, Azure, etc.) and allows you to customize your data
model and collection criteria across web, mobile, IoT and more.

Some companies are using us to fill in the blanks from their existing solution
while others are building powerful recommendation engines and AI on top of the
data streams Rakam collects. Short of the long story: no need to use any other
data-warehouse, ETL or BI product while using rakam.

We're still the middle of fundraising, however, we'd like to hire a Data
Scientist and Technical Account manager to the team asap.

Please check all positions through this link and apply:
[http://rakam.io/](http://rakam.io/) |
[https://angel.co/rakamio/jobs](https://angel.co/rakamio/jobs)

We offer competitive salaries and stock options as well. Thanks.

------
ynnak
Cognii | Boston, MA or remote

    
    
      2017-2021 Leading vendor for AI market in education - Technavio
      2016 EdTech Innovation of the Year Award Winner
      2016 An AI personal assistant bot with traction - VentureBeat
    

Cognii is transforming online education with Artificial Intelligence
technology. Cognii Virtual Learning Assistant is a conversational chatbot that
assesses students' learning and guides them towards mastery. Join us to
participate in our growth, advance your career and get rewarded with generous
stock options. We are looking for entrepreneurial candidates in the following
areas:

1\. AI and NLP Engineers (Senior, Junior)

    
    
      - natural language processing
      - statistical machine learning
      - syntactic and semantic analysis
      - information extraction
    

2\. App Developer(s)

    
    
      - iOS/Android development
      - Front End web/app design
      - Experience with Ruby on Rails a plus
    

Please send your application and resume to jobs@cognii.com

------
hungryblank
Contentful | [https://www.contentful.com](https://www.contentful.com) |
Berlin, Germany | full time | (VISA)

Contentful is a content IaaS for immersive applications.

It allows you to create, edit & manage content in the cloud and consume and
distribute it anywhere via API.

We raised our Series B lead by Benchmark

We have several positions open in Berlin, Germany or in SF USA
[https://www.contentful.com/careers/](https://www.contentful.com/careers/)

Join a rapidly growing developer-centric company with lots of amazing
international customers. We count people like Adam Wiggins (Heroku) and
Francesco Cesarini (Erlang Solutions) as our advisors.

We are hiring for the following full-time positions:

\- Solution Architect (SF) : [http://grnh.se/1g4n021](http://grnh.se/1g4n021)

\- UI Engineer (Berlin): [http://grnh.se/qli0hk1](http://grnh.se/qli0hk1)

\- Full Stack Engineer (Berlin):
[http://grnh.se/4p87le1](http://grnh.se/4p87le1)

\- Data Engineer (Berlin): [http://grnh.se/nt8ivm1](http://grnh.se/nt8ivm1)

\- Reliability Engineer (Berlin):
[http://grnh.se/f2bnhl1](http://grnh.se/f2bnhl1)

\- Security Engineer (Berlin):
[http://grnh.se/hm415q1](http://grnh.se/hm415q1)

\- Product Data Analyst (Berlin):
[http://grnh.se/srbwkc1](http://grnh.se/srbwkc1)

------
ajesusflores
Epam Systems | .net developer | Guadalajara, MX |
[http://www.epam.com](http://www.epam.com)

RESPONSIBILITIES

-Develop high quality Microsoft stack ASP.NET WebForms applications using C#/.NET, SQL Server, Visual Studio, TFS; -Ensure that deliverables are self-certified before going to QA and customers; -Work within our engineering process using TFS, TDD, continuous integration, and continuous deployment;

REQUIREMENTS 3+ years of experience as a .NET Developer; Advanced SQL
knowledge; Basic JS knowledge; Basic knowledge of Web API; Experience working
with XML files; Strong capacity of analysis and debug;

PERKS: -100% under payroll; -Law benefits (IMSS, INFONAVIT, 15 days December,
bonus, 25% vacation bonus, Mexican holidays plus December the 24th and 31st);
-Major medical expenses insurance; -Dental insurance; -Life insurance; -13 %
employee savings fund; -Vacations starting with 10 days plus 2 floating days;
-Grocery coupons

 __* Send your CV: jesus_flores@epam.com __ _

------
niklasrde
BBC iPlayer | Development Lead | London, UK | Onsite | Full Time

[https://careershub.bbc.co.uk/members/modules/job/detail.php?...](https://careershub.bbc.co.uk/members/modules/job/detail.php?record=19917)

The job description is pretty much on point - we're a small team of 4
engineers (one of whom is me). We build the API for iPlayer (the video one,
not the radio one), which is used by the Mobile Apps, TV Apps, Website and
syndication partners such as Sky & Virgin - last week we counted 1.1 billion
requests! We're also looking after the Apple TV app (TVML), some open source
programs, and a number of internal tools for our editorial staff.

At the moment we're extending our personalisation capabilities, with some
audience research, an architecture revamp, and exciting ML projects and would
love someone to help us build the best VoD & live content platform to come out
of the UK.

------
packeted
Outcomes.com | San Francisco Bay Area, CA | Full-time | CTO & Co-founder |
[https://outcomes.com](https://outcomes.com)

At Outcomes.com we're developing a platform that enables doctors and care
teams to routinely track how their patients do relative to major surgery or
medical treatment. We do this by checking in regularly with patients through a
web/SMS based interface, capturing information using validated patient-
reported outcome measures. We then make this data useful and accesible at the
front line to close the feedback loop and facilitate a more proactive model of
care that will be critical to practices as they transition to value-based
models of payment.

Don't just take our word for it, in one of many recent papers this JAMA study
showed patient-reported outcomes enabled care drastically improved survival,
increased quality-of-life and reduced readmissions in patients newly diagnosed
with end-stage cancer ([https://goo.gl/2rw4j4](https://goo.gl/2rw4j4)).

The company was born out of my own experience as a practicing surgeon and this
is a problem I am determined to solve. We already have a working HIPAA-
compliant MVP that has been deployed with customers. I'm looking for an
ambitious JavaScript engineer, co-founder and business partner who is willing
to commit to building a game-changing company and is ready for an
entrepreneurial adventure. This is a chance to get in at the ground floor
(with commensurate equity, we have a completely clean cap table) but with a
lot of the foundational work already established.

If you're interested please do get in touch. For your reference our stack is
MEAN + React, D3.js, Docker, Twilio deployed on AWS and Aptible with all that
HIPAA goodness. Prefer on-site but willing to consider remote/visa options for
the right person. Contact Francis Wong (MD) at francis@outcomes.com.

------
samrobertonrokt
Rokt | www.rokt.com | Sydney, Australia | ONSITE

Software Engineers (Clojure)

Rokt is hiring thoughtful, talented functional programmers, at all levels, to
expand our Clojure team in Sydney. (We're looking for people who already have
the right to work in Australia, please.)

Rokt is a successful startup (~150 employees) with a transaction marketing
platform used by some of the world's largest ecommerce sites. Our Sydney-based
engineering team is doing behind-the-scenes work for a business that is
growing rapidly around the world, supported by our recent successful Series B
round.

You'd be joining the team responsible for Rokt's "Data & Integrations
Platform", responsible for connecting our systems to those of our advertisers
and partner sites.

Advertising might not be saving the world, but it's not going away (cliche
alert!), and at Rokt, we have a thoughtful team of people who are making it
better -- for the consumer as well as the advertiser.

Contact me at sam.roberton@rokt.com

------
AngelloPozo
HelloSugoi | Intermediate — Senior | Full Stack | Devops | Solidity | nodejs /
node | Ethereum | Los Angeles | REMOTE | www.hellosugoi.com

We are event ticketing platform with high dreams of eating the entire event
management ecosystem. Want to eliminate ticketing fraud? Want to create an
equitable platform for event organizers, promoters, artists, vendors, venues,
and fans? Then Join us and build it with us!

We are looking for full stack engineers and Solidity Developers. Don’t know
Solidity? That's coolio, we will tech you. :)

    
    
      - node
      - serverless 
      - react 
      - redux
      - react-native
      - web3
      - truffle 
      - AWS
      - Mesosphere (DC/OS) [Soon]
      - solidity <—> graphQL (in development)
    

Disagree with the stack? Sure, join our team and lets talk about it! More
about us on medium: [https://medium.com/hello-sugoi](https://medium.com/hello-
sugoi)

Contact us at jobs@hellosugoi.com.

------
wojg
Radio Free Europe / Radio Liberty (rferl.org) | Prague, Czech Republic | Full-
time, Onsite

We're looking for another Data/Visual journalist to join RFE's English-
language digital team, which is based within the company's Central Newsroom.

We use design/code/video to tell stories from our broadcast region. These will
be everything from small news graphics such as charts and maps, to larger data
visualizations and microsites. Since this is a hybrid design _and_ editorial
role, you'll be expected to pitch stories regularly.

We offer a really nice benefits package, including relocation, paid housing,
global health insurance, tuition for kids, and more.

Requirements/Qualifications

* Portfolio is a must. We're looking for at least 2 years of relevant experience in editorial design (such as in a news environment).

* Front-end HTML, CSS, Javascript proficiency.

* Expert user of graphic design programs such as Adobe Illustrator, Sketch, etc.

* Knowledge of responsive web design techniques, and CMSes.

* Experience with visualization libraries such as D3.

* Versed in social media best practices, such as appropriate sizes of visual content on Facebook, and Twitter.

Nice to have, but not required

* Experience with motion graphics and video storytelling using tools such as Adobe After Effects.

* Fluency in another language from RFE/RL’s broadcast region.

About us:
[https://pressroom.rferl.org/p/6091.html](https://pressroom.rferl.org/p/6091.html)
Apply here:
[https://www.rferl.org/jobs/detail/BNA1033-1701.html](https://www.rferl.org/jobs/detail/BNA1033-1701.html)

------
aquabyte
Aquabyte | (2 positions) Software Engineer / Computer Vision Engineer | SF |
ONSITE

www.aquabyte.ai

Aquabyte is a venture-backed startup that uses computer vision and machine
learning algorithms to optimize fish farms. We are invested and advised by NEA
and Princeton University.

Aquabyte is seeking software engineers and computer vision engineers to lead
product and algorithm development. We work on stereoscopic 3D video, object
detection and segmentation, and other problems in the underwater domain. This
role is flexible and is based out of our SF offices. Role involves occasional
travel to Norway.

Job Responsibilities:

\- Build end-to-end stereoscopic video and object segmentation models and
fine-tune to underwater training data

\- Build entire application production pipelines from ingest to visualization

\- Build new products from the ground up

\- Work at the cutting-edge of the latest underwater video research

\- Serve as a key advisor to all algorithm-related product decisions

Must be entrepreneurial minded / want to join a seed-stage startup.

Interested? Email your resume to jobs@aquabyte.ai

------
sophplum
The Plum Guide (www.plumguide.com) | Software Engineer (Senior & Mid- Level
Engineers) | FULL TIME | Old Street, London | ON SITE | £35,000 - £75,000

The Plum Guide is building a marketplace of the world’s best holiday homes.
For real!

We are taking a systematic and obsessive approach to testing every single home
on the planet, and accepting only the top 1%. We do so by putting every home
through The Plum Test: a gruelling hospitality exam, which uses a mix of
algorithms and physical visits by hospitality experts. We are funded by an
all-star cast investor group including Local Globe.

We are closing our Series A round of funding with the objective to take Plum
global. The first city we are opening is Paris.

You will be joining a team of 5 skilled developers in a fast-paced environment
with lots of knowledge sharing and super interesting problems to solve. You
will always be learning and have project ownership and responsibility.

Over the next 3 months you will:

\- Work on an array of projects to scale our platform to multiple cities. This
includes working on i18n, booking platform, payments and our cloud
architecture. \- Work in sprints to improve conversion, performance and
support growth. \- Play a key role mentoring, leading best practices, code
reviews. \- Be responsible for shaping the stack, integration, deployment,
testing and agile processes. \- Write awesome code!

A healthy mix of experience in our stack and beyond would be highly desirable.

\- C#, .Net, MVC, Core 2.0, Web API, EF \- more on the spec.

Full spec: [https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5aJ7zjP-
jctWWFJSEpYTUtZUDg...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5aJ7zjP-
jctWWFJSEpYTUtZUDg/view?usp=sharing)

Please send your CV and a covering letter to Sophie Lake,
sophie.lake@plumguide.com

------
majogu
FreeAgent, Edinburgh and REMOTE (UK-only)

[https://www.freeagent.com](https://www.freeagent.com)

At FreeAgent we help freelancers and micro-businesses be more successful by
putting them in control of their company finances.

We have built an award-winning online accounting product that offers full end-
to-end compliance, from time tracking to tax return filing. We're based in
beautiful Edinburgh and we're growing from strength to strength with over
52,000 paying customers and strong YoY growth. Our NPS is off the charts (69!)
- customers love what we do!

We're a growing team of over 130 people (50 in engineering), and recently
became a public company listed on AIM ($FREE.L). The majority of our team are
based in Edinburgh but we have staff distributed across the UK. If you want to
help us make small businesses awesome at doing their finances, we're have
great opportunities in our product and engineering team. Our stack is
currently Ruby/Rails, JavaScript, React.js, MySQL, RabbitMQ, Elasticsearch.

We currently have senior full-stack engineers vacancies available. Senior
engineers at FreeAgent have the opportunity to provide technical leadership
and help to grow their teams. We like to work with people who show initiative
and continually seek to improve themselves, their teammates, and our codebase.
Our product teams are small and cross functional, enjoying a great degree of
responsibility. We invest in our platform (code health, scalability, security)
as well as working on new features.

You can apply directly via the website –
[https://www.freeagent.com/company/careers](https://www.freeagent.com/company/careers)
– or feel free to get in touch with me directly: maria [at] freeagent [dot]
com.

(We are looking for UK-based full-time staff and contractors only right now)

------
bostik
Smarkets | Full Time | ONSITE (London, UK; now also Downtown LA, California)

We're a modern betting exchange, going technology first to enable proper price
competition in a field of fat commissions. Join a small, agile, and fast-
growing team, in our beautiful office in St. Katharine Docks. If our US
location tickles your fancy, you get to help setting up a brand new office
too.

Smarkets develops a reliable, low-latency, highly concurrent betting exchange
based on trading exchange designs. We're also building a fast, modern web
interface to allow for a smoother experience. Servicing our users is top
priority.

The Smarkets platform is written predominantly in Python and Erlang, and
relies heavily on asynchronous programming techniques. We use REST where we
can. Life at Smarkets circles around people, version control, configuration
management and automation. We can - and do - deploy to production several
times a day.

Our entire production is in AWS. In fact, Smarkets was the first gambling
operator under the Maltese regulator to get permission to run everything in
the cloud. We push the envelope where needed and educate auditors when
necessary.

We are looking for engineering talent in the following roles:

* Database Expert

* Frontend Software Engineer, London & LA

* Quantitative Analyst

* Software Engineer, London & LA

If you like the idea of flat structure and practical engineering approach, see
our jobs at [https://smarkets.com/careers/](https://smarkets.com/careers/) .
(Quite some time ago I wrote an overview about our engineering challenges,
which you can find at [https://smarketshq.com/notes-on-interviewing-
engineers-a4fa4...](https://smarketshq.com/notes-on-interviewing-
engineers-a4fa4383968a) )

------
mavenclinic
Maven Clinic Co | Senior Backend Engineer | NYC | FULLTIME, ONSITE |
[https://www.mavenclinic.com](https://www.mavenclinic.com)

Maven is looking for a backend engineer to join our growing team in our NYC
hq. Maven is a leading telemedicine platform and digital clinic focused on
women's health. Read more here:
[https://www.mavenclinic.com/press](https://www.mavenclinic.com/press).

Looking for someone who cares about security, automation, and reliability than
about working on the latest languages or with the biggest data. We're focused
on delivering great care to our patients and keeping their information secure
and available. Mostly python(3) with flask, sqlalchemy and a great devops
setup on Google Container Engine (CI/CD, kubernetes).

email: Zachary Zaro (CTO) at zach@mavenclinic.com if you're interested in
hearing more.

------
rodocontegni
Luna Moons | Software Engineer | Austin, TX | ONSITE | Full-time

About Luna: Luna is your wedding planner for your honeymoon. With our
collaborative tool, couples can customize and book pre-designed trip
itineraries or create their dream honeymoon from scratch.
[https://www.lunamoons.com](https://www.lunamoons.com)

Join a small dynamic team as we rethink the way people can plan and book their
next adventure. Our stack is Django, Node.js and React. Lots of fun/hard
problems to solve.

We're looking for individuals with a passion for building robust software and
beautiful user experiences. A couple of years of experience would be ideal but
not a deal-breaker, though you must have a solid understanding of programming
fundamentals and be familiar with the technologies we work with.

If you are in Austin, get in touch with us at careers@lunamoons.com metioning
"HN October" in the subject line.

~~~
nerdywordy
Suggestion: Take a look at the contrast on your header text. The dark
lettering is extremely difficult to read. It looks like the text explains the
entire company's premise... so I'd think you'd want it as readable as
possible.

~~~
nerdywordy
Edit: On smaller screens it's ok, because the text falls in the lighter blue
color.

------
dkochba
Skip.it | iOS Engineer, Machine Learning Engineer | New York City | Onsite|
Full-time | [http://www.skip.it/](http://www.skip.it/)

SKIP is the next generation retail operating system powered by a patent-
pending RFID and computer vision solution. We're hiring talented individuals
to build incredible technology that will transform the retail industry.

Our technology locates RFID tags 1000x faster and with 400x more location
accuracy than existing solutions. This enables us to revolutionize store
operations, completely eliminate checkout lines and create e-commerce quality
data and analytics for the physical world. We’re building new technology from
scratch to solve existing and future problems, and we're having a great time
doing it.

Apply here: [http://www.skip.it/jobs/](http://www.skip.it/jobs/)

------
endymi0n
JustWatch | Backend, Frontend & System Engineers | Berlin, Germany | INTERNS,
VISA, ONSITE,
[https://www.justwatch.com/us/talent](https://www.justwatch.com/us/talent)

We're always looking for hungry & curious engineers (from INTERN to senior
level) in:

\- Backend Engineering (Golang, gRPC, Postgres, Aerospike)

\- Frontend & Hybrid Engineering (Typescript, Angular, Ionic, Cordova)

\- Team Lead Campaign Technology / CRM (Fullstack Go/Angular)

About us:

\- B2C and B2B products with massive traction in 31 countries

\- Hard problems, no politics, clear focus, great context - driven by values &
excellence

\- We're self-funded, profitable and rather share the company with our
employees than with VCs

Culture:

\- an intense learning culture with high degrees of autonomy and room for
personal growth

\- a development philosophy that balances fast hacking with a solid
architectural foundation

\- great mentoring and regular feedback

\- every two weeks is Dev Day, reserved for automation, simplification and
tech talks

------
cbogie
Mesosphere, Inc. is hiring a variety of software engineers to help build the
Datacenter Operating System, based upon Apache Mesos. If you're looking to
work on distributed systems, large clusters at scale, containers &
microservices, and big data frameworks, we'd love to hear from you. Languages
we use include Scala, Java, Erlang, Go, C++, Python, & Javascript.

We start the process with an intro call, then a coding challenge + review
call, followed by a full day of onsite interviews.

We are hiring for full-time roles in our SF, CA and Hamburg, Germany offices,
and will sponsor visas wherever possible. If it makes sense for you and works
for our team, we are open to remote, home office working arrangements, in both
the US and EMEA. All openings:
[https://mesosphere.com/careers/](https://mesosphere.com/careers/)

------
skrebbel
TalkJS ([https://talkjs.com](https://talkjs.com)) | Eindhoven, the Netherlands
| REMOTE (< 200km)

TalkJS is the messaging platform for platforms.

FULL-STACK PROGRAMMER: We're looking for an experienced programmer - the kind
that could make it to "software architect" at a boring bigco but prefers to
get their hands dirty.

Our stack is made of Elixir, ES6, React, PostgreSQL and a little bit of Node.
We're particularly looking for people with strong front-end skills, with an
eye for design and UX. This means that either you identify as a frontender, or
as a full-stack developer.

WRITER / CONTENT MARKETER: We're looking for a passionate technical writer /
content marketer. No deep tech skills needed, but an affinity with tech is
required. This is your chance to design & carry a young startup's content
marketing effort.

Content already drives a significant chunk of our growth, but there's still a
lot of room for us to get better at it. Our product is technical in nature, so
some of that content will need to be technical in nature too. We're looking
for someone who loves producing the kind of useful content (insights,
tutorials, analyses, etc) that entrepreneurs and programmers in our target
audience really need. Not fluff promo pieces or useless Twitter spam.

ABOUT TALKJS: Our team is small and highly proactive, and we expect the same
from you. If you need to be told what to do all the time, don't apply. If you
want to be the smartest person in a (chat) room full of interns, don't apply.
If you want to move fast with an experienced team, get in touch.

We prefer on-site for both positions, but remote is OK as long as you're max 2
hours away from Eindhoven so we can meet often. Eindhoven has a great low-cost
airport so this includes a fair share of Europe.

Apply or ask questions through the chat popup on our website.

------
SundayInJapan
Cogent Labs | Software Engineer (research department), Research Scientist |
Tokyo, Japan | ONSITE, FULLTIME, VISA

We are a well funded (about 11.5 million dollars series A funding received in
March this year) artificial intelligence startup located in the heart of
Tokyo. About 30 members total, from more than 10 different countries. The
focus is on bringing the latest in deep learning / AI research to industries
in Japan. We are looking for research scientists and software engineers.
Japanese language ability is not required, as the main language within the
company is English.

Please apply here:
[https://cogentlabs.breezy.hr/](https://cogentlabs.breezy.hr/)

The main website is [https://www.cogent.co.jp/](https://www.cogent.co.jp/) ,
but the English version is not ready yet (only Japanese).

------
themeinge
Cambridge Intelligence | Solutions Engineer | Cambridge, UK | Full-time |
ONSITE (Some home-working permitted)

ABOUT CAMBRIDGE INTELLIGENCE

We are an award-winning start-up based in Cambridge (UK). Our flagship
product, KeyLines, is an innovative, browser-based data visualization software
toolkit, which lets organizations explore networks in their data. We work with
hundreds of customers worldwide, including the US Army, Visa, Cisco, Symantec
and Microsoft.

ABOUT YOU

You’ll either have a background in software solutions, technical consulting or
building complex apps in JavaScript. You’ll be a problem-solver who is
comfortable taking a consultative approach to understand customers’ needs.

WHAT YOU"LL BE DOING

This is primarily a development role. You’ll become an expert user of KeyLines
and use it to develop data visualisation apps for our customers that are both
powerful and beautiful.

ROLE REQUIREMENTS

JavaScript (ES6) and frameworks (e.g. Node.js, React, Angular) Solid web stack
experience, which might include: HTML, CSS, Python, SQL etc. Experience of
data transformation/manipulation, web services and database management would
be an advantage Strong analytical and problem–solving skills An ability to
clearly explain technical concepts to a non-technical audience in an engaging
way.

FAST PASS TO THE FRONT OF THE QUEUE

Subject matter experience of anti-fraud / compliance, cyber security or law
enforcements / crime prevention Experience with graph databases (e.g. Neo4j,
Titan, ArangoDB, OrientDB), graph frameworks or graph visualization libraries
(e.g. KeyLines, d3, Linkurious, sigma.js) Experience of any data visualisation
libraries, tools or solutions.

APPLY HERE: [https://cambridge-
intelligence-1.workable.com/jobs/505257](https://cambridge-
intelligence-1.workable.com/jobs/505257)

------
vabmit
ProtonMail | Multiple Positions | Geneva, CH; San Francisco, CA; etc |
[https://protonmail.com](https://protonmail.com)

Senior Software Engineer (Front-end/Back-end/Mobile/Desktop)

Location: Geneva, Zurich, San Francisco, Prague, Macedonia, Lithuania, Ukraine

Description:

Javascript (ES6, AngularJS, React, etc), PHP, Python, Objective-C, Swift,
Java, Go, .NET, and several other languages. Strong background in computer
science (algorithms, data structure, software design, reliability,
maintainability, etc).

Network Engineer/Systems Engineer/Site Reliability Engineer

Location: Geneva, Zurich

Description:

You will be responsible ensuring our infrastructure remains reliable and can
scale quickly enough to match our growth.

Networking: BGP (IPv4/IPv6); MPLS; Cisco IOS; Netflow analysis; NOC
experience; LIR experience; Network design

Sysadmin: Large Scale Linux Administration w/ Ansible; OpenStack, CEPH, MySQL,
Python/Bash/C/SQL

------
hgrimmett
Blue Vision Labs | London, United Kingdom | Onsite, Interns, Visa,
[http://www.bluevisionlabs.com/](http://www.bluevisionlabs.com/)

Stealth startup working on self-driving cars, augmented reality and robotics.
Founded in a Y-Combinator Fellowship and backed by Accel (Facebook, Dropbox)
and Horizons Ventures (DeepMind, Siri).

Our team comprises PhDs from top universities, hackers, competitive
programmers, and accomplished entrepreneurs.

We offer a full range of benefits, a friendly and dynamic atmosphere where
everyone learns, grows and contributes to real, deliverable products. We are
seeking talented people to join our team:

\- SOFTWARE ENGINEERS | Mobile (iOS & Android)

\- SOFTWARE ENGINEERS | Backend, Data, Pipeline

\- SOFTWARE ENGINEERS | 3D Visualisation / Graphics

\- RESEARCH ENGINEERS | Computer Vision, Robotics

\- RESEARCH SCIENTISTS | Computer Vision, Robotics

\- TECHNICAL RECRUITER

We have full-time and internship positions, and sponsor visas.

~~~
mendeza
Are you all interested in remote full-time engineers? Graduate student at
Cornell specializing in Deep Learning with CV experience? My email is
aem336@cornell.edu

~~~
hgrimmett
Hi Andrew, thanks for getting in touch! We have a strong preference for on-
site, because our projects move fast, and distance creates communication
delays. But we sponsor visas..!

------
mmosta
District M | Montreal, Quebec, Canada | FULLTIME | ONSITE

We are an ad-tech company building unique solutions for publishers and
advertisers. Looking for candidates with production experience in:

* Front End Javascript (React, ES6)

* Systems Engineering (AWS, Kubernetes, Networking etc.)

* PHP Development (PHP7, Symfony3)

* Full stack (PHP + Javascript)

Work within a tight, autonomous team in the heart of one of the most livable
neighbourhoods in North America, competitive salary, quarterly performance
based bonus, 3 weeks min time off.

Product side we currently leverage Symfony 3 and React + Redux, delivering on
realistic deadlines and report to technical persons only.

On infrastructure side, a hybrid cloud with some services in Azure and others
in AWS.

Small, profitable company with opportunities for meaningful growth and impact.

Prior ad-tech experience not a requirement.

Contact: mo <at> districtm.net with CV / Github etc.

Website: [https://www.districtm.net](https://www.districtm.net)

------
kmann
Work Market | NYC, TO | Full time | Onsite |
[https://www.workmarket.com](https://www.workmarket.com)

Work Market boasts an impressive engineering team backed by successful and
reputable investors such as Union Square Ventures, Spark Capital SoftBank
Capital, Industry Ventures and Silicon Valley Bank. We recently received $20
million in Series C funding that is being reinvested back into hiring.

Work Market is the leading platform for freelance labor. Our freelance
management platform enables both the biggest brands in the world and
freelancing businesses to manage an end-to-end contract, on-demand engagements
at scale. We are helping drive the rapidly growing freelance economy that will
make up 50% of the workforce by 2020.

Our engineers build the tools and workflows that allow our customer to be more
efficient and productive in a competitive marketplace. We are customer driven,
our engineers work closely with the product team to help define and articulate
a vision for the Work Market platform. We focus on providing simple, elegant
solutions to complex problems. We use tools such as RxJava, Java 8, Javaslang,
React.js, Kubernetes, Terraform, and Docker.

We have opportunities across the board in both our NYC office and our Toronto
(CA) office.

\- Data Engineer

\- Front End Engineer

\- Mobile Engineer- Android (TO)

\- Senior Front End Engineer

\- Release Engineer

\- Senior Search Engineer

\- Senior Software Engineer

\- Senior Software Engineer (TO)

\- Senior Front End Engineer (TO)

\- Solutions Architect

\- Sales Engineer

\- Project Manager

\- Site Reliable Engineer

Apply now: [https://www.workmarket.com/jobs](https://www.workmarket.com/jobs)

------
sdalezman
Intello.io | Experienced Full-stack Engineer | Full time | New York City,
Remote

Intello is a SaaS optimization platform that aggregates an organization’s
software spend and usage data. We are currently in beta with early customers
with significant software spend. Our vision is to be the platform that
facilitates the entire software procurement lifecycle.

We're a growing startup based in New York and are hiring experienced full
stack engineers (min 3+ years experience to join our team). We are extremely
customer focused and value creating great experiences for our customers,
employees, and engineers. Our stack is a combination of:

* go, python

* javascript, react

* postgres, redis

If you're excited about building great products, working with large scale data
sets, machine learning, working with some of the nicest people, and solving
hard problems email shlomo[at]intello.io

We allow remote, but the must be authorized to work in the United States.

------
dbuxton
Arachnys | Entry-level and Senior Engineers | London, UK and Vienna, AT |
Full-time | ONSITE

Arachnys is creating a new global infrastructure for fighting financial crime.
Our platform helps big financial institutions stop bad people doing bad
things. That means everything from complex data ingestion and search
challenges through to front-end user experience.

Our tech stack is mainly Python, React, ElasticSearch, Hadoop with some Golang
and Java.

We have a tight-knit team culture focused on task decomposition and
collaboration and avoiding superstars - it's not for everyone but it means
that you will get exposure to lots of different areas and quick, collaborative
feedback.

Email jobs@arachnys.com to apply - public code samples strongly preferred, CV
optional. I'm the founder/CEO and still play an active role in the hiring
process, so email (in my profile) directly if you have questions.

------
braindead_in
Scribie | Deep Learning Engineer | Bangalore, India | Full time, one-site

We build tools and software which reduce the manual effort required for high
accuracy audio/video transcription by 80%. We are looking for a Deep Learning
Engineer with hands on experience in the following:

    
    
      - RNNs/CNNs/LSTMs 
      - Language Modeling using nGrams/RNNLMs etc. 
      - Seq2Seq networks 
      - TensorFlow or PyTroch
    

Nice to have's:

    
    
      - A Masters/PhD 
      - 3+ years of experience 
      - Ambition to become the Head of R&D 
      - Ability to work independently without supervision 
      - High levels of self-motivation
    

Apply at [https://angel.co/scribie/jobs/240398-deep-learning-
enginner](https://angel.co/scribie/jobs/240398-deep-learning-enginner)

------
mapd
MapD | San Francisco (city) | Backend Developer, Frontend Visualization
Developer, Developer Advocate (ONSITE/REMOTE)

MapD ([https://www.mapd.com](https://www.mapd.com)) is a NEA/Google
Ventures/Nvidia/Verizon Ventures/Vanedge/In-Q-Tel backed Series B startup that
builds a lightning-fast open source GPU-accelerated database and visual
analytics platform that takes advantage of the massive parallelism and high
memory bandwidth of GPUs. We can literally run queries orders of magnitude
faster than other systems ([http://tech.marksblogg.com/billion-nyc-taxi-rides-
nvidia-pas...](http://tech.marksblogg.com/billion-nyc-taxi-rides-nvidia-
pascal-titan-x-mapd.html)) and since the results are on the GPUs, we can
easily visualize the result sets with the native GPU rendering pipeline. Check
out our Tweetmap demo
([http://www.mapd.com/demos/tweetmap](http://www.mapd.com/demos/tweetmap)) or
our 11.6 billion record shipping demo
([https://www.mapd.com/demos/ships](https://www.mapd.com/demos/ships)) for an
idea of what the system can do.

We’re looking for:

Backend Developer - Someone with strong experience in C++ and database/systems
programming. Knowledge of CUDA/OpenCL, LLVM, X64 Optimization, and/or OpenGL a
major plus.

Frontend Developer – Someone with strong knowledge of React/Redux. Ideal
candidate has good design sense and a data visualization background.

Developer Advocate - Someone who can convey the technical value of our product
to the developer community, both in written form and at meetups, conferences,
etc.

We’re a growing Series B company (~50 people) with deep knowledge of databases
and GPU Programming. Benefits and equity are competitive ($110K-$175K w/
equity).

Please email jobs@mapd.com if you're interested!

------
mikebabineau
Second Measure (YC S15) | SF Bay Area - San Mateo, CA (downtown) | ONSITE |
[https://secondmeasure.com](https://secondmeasure.com)

\----

Second Measure analyzes billions of credit card transactions to answer real-
time questions about consumer behavior.

Through our self-service analytics platform, we help our clients – some of the
world’s largest brands and investment firms – answer questions like:

    
    
      - Is Lyft gaining or losing market share in NYC? [1]
      - How well does Blue Apron's retain its customers? [2]
      - After a Game of Thrones season ends, do HBO Now subscribers stick around?
      - (Check out our research blog [3])
    

We’re just 20 people today - mostly senior engineers and data scientists from
Oxford, Columbia, Yale, MIT, UPenn, UChicago, Brown, Stanford, Berkeley, and
similar. 14 of us are technical, and 7 have PhDs.

We’re looking for other strong builders, especially those who can grow into
leadership roles:

    
    
      - Senior Data Scientist
      - Senior Software Engineer (frontend/backend/data)
      - Technical Account Manager (our first)
      - Product Designer (our first)
    

I'm a founder (mike@). Submit directly [4] or email jobs@ and CC me.

[1] [http://www.sfchronicle.com/business/article/Lyft-gets-
boost-...](http://www.sfchronicle.com/business/article/Lyft-gets-boost-from-
Uber-s-travails-11262651.php)

[2] [https://www.theinformation.com/data-suggest-more-trouble-
ahe...](https://www.theinformation.com/data-suggest-more-trouble-ahead-for-
blue-apron)

[3] [http://blog.secondmeasure.com/](http://blog.secondmeasure.com/)

[4]
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/secondmeasure](https://boards.greenhouse.io/secondmeasure)

------
vramarap
Visa Inc | Engineers/Director for Developer Operations | Austin, TX | Onsite |
Full time | [http://www.visa.com](http://www.visa.com)

Visa’s Digital and Mobile Product Development (DMPD) organization is seeking a
Software Engineering Director and Engineers experienced with docker and the
container realm. The director will help grow and manage a team of engineers
for developer operations. This team will play a critical role in extending
scalability, availability, and resiliency of DMPD products like Visa Checkout,
Visa Direct, Visa Token Services, and Visa Digital Commerce Apps. The team
works on a platform for containerizing applications with monitoring, logging,
and features like auto-scaling and auto-healing.

Email me your CV/Resume: vramarap@visa.com

------
fleaflicker
Fleaflicker | Senior Java Engineer | Brooklyn, NY | REMOTE, Full-time

We're looking for a senior Java engineer to help build and scale the backend
services that support our popular fantasy sports platform.

Requirements

* Expert-level knowledge of Java and the JVM

* At least 7 years software engineering experience

* In-depth experience with:
    
    
      - Dependency injection libraries (e.g., Guice)
    
      - Database access libraries for simple CRUD operations and complex, high-performance queries (e.g., JDBC, JDBI)
    
      - REST API libraries (e.g., JAX-RS and Jersey)
    
      - HTTP servers (e.g., Tomcat/Jetty)
    
      - Server-side templating libraries (e.g., Closure Templates)
    

* Write clean, efficient, testable code

To apply, email us at jobs+hn@fleaflicker.com, attaching a current resume in
HTML, Plain Text, or PDF format. In the body of the email describe how you fit
our requirements.

------
jhchabran
Heetch | Multiple positions | Paris | Full-Time, REMOTE (eu only)

Heetch is a nightlife ridesharing company that works with 5,000 professional
drivers and handles 70,000 rides per week.

We're providing young people an affordable and safe way to enjoy their nights.

We just raised $12 Millions and we're looking for data, infrastructure,
backend and mobile engineers.

Our engineering team is operating entirely remotely across Europe.

We're running Go, Elixir and Ruby microservices in a mesosphere dc/os cluster.
We're using Postgres, Redis, Rabbitmq and we're moving toward Kafka and Spark.

Our mobiles apps are using ReactiveX, iOS app is mostly written in Swift and
we've just started to use Kotlin on Android.

Hiring Process: 2 Remote or On Site IW

Find more details and forms are at
[https://jobs.heetch.com](https://jobs.heetch.com)

------
andytw
ThoughtWorks | Lead Full Stack Mobile (iOS/Android) Developer | New York, San
Francisco, Chicago, Dallas, Denver, Atlanta | Full Time | On Site & Travel |
VISA transfer OK | www.thoughtworks.com/

ThoughtWorks is a global software consultancy with a reputation for being
thought leaders in agile software delivery and a community of incredibly
passionate technologists. We work with the mission of using technology to
improve humanity and work with clients to solve some of their toughest
problems.

We're looking for Lead Full Stack Mobile (iOS/Android) Developers that can
work with our clients to set their mobile strategy and build custom mobile
applications capable of scaling the enterprise over the next 3-5 years. As a
mobile tech lead, you'll set up mobile CI/CD pipelines, develop robust testing
strategies, coach and mentor junior developers, and write clean, well-tested
code.

We work almost exclusively on client site providing a mix of delivery and
consulting services, so you’ll travel extensively as part of your role.

New York:
[https://www.thoughtworks.com/jobs/208767](https://www.thoughtworks.com/jobs/208767)

San Francisco:
[https://www.thoughtworks.com/jobs/479920](https://www.thoughtworks.com/jobs/479920)

Chicago:
[https://www.thoughtworks.com/jobs/208775](https://www.thoughtworks.com/jobs/208775)

Dallas:
[https://www.thoughtworks.com/jobs/641638](https://www.thoughtworks.com/jobs/641638)

Denver:
[https://www.thoughtworks.com/jobs/641212](https://www.thoughtworks.com/jobs/641212)

Atlanta:
[https://www.thoughtworks.com/jobs/641645](https://www.thoughtworks.com/jobs/641645)

------
Ben-G
PlanGrid (YCW12) | San Francisco | Full-time, On-Site | Visa

    
    
      We’re building software that is changing the construction industry (think GitHub for construction, but our ambitions are bigger). Our users love our app because it helps them build real things more efficiently.
      By joining our team you can influence product decisions and work on interesting technical challenges (our client apps work with GBs of data). Our engineering teams are small; whatever team you work on, your impact will be huge!
      We’re looking for new team members on our client teams: Android, Web, iOS, Windows.
    
      We’re also looking for QA Automation engineers, data scientists and engineering managers. You can see our job postings and apply here: http://grnh.se/8fcutd

~~~
TrinaryWorksToo
Hi Ben-G!

The link you posted,
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/plangrid?gh_src=8fcutd](https://boards.greenhouse.io/plangrid?gh_src=8fcutd)
tells me: "The board you are looking for is no longer open."

Also, your post is formatted as code. It would be easier for me to read if you
take out any spaces before your paragraphs.

------
stmw
Commure, Inc. | San Francisco, CA | Multiple positions | Fulltime | ONSITE

We are a stealth startup working to fix the software doctors use. If you have
seen what physicians have to put up with, it's a bad version of the 90s, and
makes medical care worse and more expensive for everyone. We are a group of
previously successful engineers and entrepreneurs (MIT, Dartmouth, Datapower,
Stripe, Salesforce, etc) and senior doctors (John Hopkins, UCSF, etc) who are
determined to finally fix this.

Compensation: market salary & equity -- we are well funded.

Stack: includes Rust, React and Node. We will also be solving some very
interesting problems in the areas of APIs, domain-specific machine-learning
and fine-grained application security.

Please email jobs@commure.com and mention "[HN]" in the subject line.

------
scottishbee
Bellwether Coffee | Berkeley, CA | Full-time | Sr Software Engineer

We combine software, analytics and on-site roasting to make coffee more
efficient, sustainable and inclusive. This is the first product of its kind in
an industry that has used the same technology for decades. And we’re having a
lot of fun doing it.

First in-house software engineer role, so there's a lot to streamline. We’re
working with: iOS: Swift // Web API (backend): Java, Postgres/SQL // Web Admin
(frontend): JavaScript, Angular 1

If interested in learning more, please email Kimberly Noon:
kimberly@bellwethercoffee.com

Full details:
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/423746622/](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/423746622/)

------
lisasburke1
Center for Clinical Data Science | Software Developer Leader |Boston, Ma.
|ONSITE | Full-Time

Help us discover the future of medicine and invent the next generation of
healthcare. We are leading the change with the development of next-generation
informatics and machine learning applications.

We are building a world-class team and looking for a software developer lead
with strong algorithmic experience, Python,Javascript, C/C++, C#, strong
knowledge of HPC (Networked clusters, preferably experience with GPU's Cuda,
not FPGA's). Experience leading production level quality software development
teams (GIT, JIRA, Jenkins).

You can email directly or apply online:

[https://clindatsci.com/software-team-lead](https://clindatsci.com/software-
team-lead)

------
jpwagner
FØCAL | Developer | Cambridge/Boston | ONSITE, REMOTE-possible |
[http://f0cal.com/](http://f0cal.com/)

\---FØCAL---

Build once. Build everywhere. -- computer-aided design for computer vision.

Next-generation HPC image processing backplane that delivers unparalleled
performance and predictability, cloud to edge.

We have an innovative team and are looking for outstanding contributors in a
lot of areas - feel free to reach out.

    
    
      - contribute to a fast-paced venture-funded startup in an exciting field
    
      - get mentorship from senior developers
    
      - invent!
    

Please email (see my profile) with:

    
    
      - your development experience
    
      - technologies you hope to learn or things you find interesting
    
      - anything else!

------
ryanjodonnell
Cleary | Full-Stack Engineer / UX/UI Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Onsite |
Full Time | $75-150k, .25-4%

We're looking for a founding engineer to join our experienced team in building
software to rethink the employee experience from the ground up.

Founders are entrepreneurs who previously sold a company to Twitter before and
are taking the lessons learned in the space to create a new suite of everyday
work tools focused on end-user delight, habit forming products, mobile-first
design thinking, and machine learning to drive insights.

We have an enterprise client signed up from day 1 and are looking for talented
full stack developers (Rails + React experience preferred, but not required).
Bonus points for mobile + design experience.

Email ryan@gocleary.com

------
xando
Hey, a friendly reminder. I’m parsing the thread, all job offers added here
are also available on the map on

[https://whoishiring.io/](https://whoishiring.io/)

[https://whoishiring.io/hn](https://whoishiring.io/hn) (just HN items)

There is a report button if I've mismatched something.

If you post here (and want to have your post on the map) please check this
format
([https://gist.github.com/xando/5c2ba312184ad0356335a87ec3a750...](https://gist.github.com/xando/5c2ba312184ad0356335a87ec3a750da))
it helps with parsing. If you won’t, no worries, I will do my best to get all
the things right.

------
jayzalowitz
Capital One | All positions, Senior Software Developer, Lead software engineer
| New York, Washington DC, And San Francisco | Full time and Contractor

We are especially looking for a Senior Lead backend engineer in our new york
office within our group, so if you think that sounds like you apply here:

Senior lead: [http://rolp.co/7zWwc](http://rolp.co/7zWwc)

Otherwise, we have almost 700 open positions, an incredible work-life balance,
and often work on large-scale open source project, while being the first big
bank to fully embrace the cloud.

General Apply link: [http://rolp.co/EiAcd](http://rolp.co/EiAcd)

If you have any questions reach out to {myfirstname}@capitalone.com

------
rdli
Datawire | C++11 engineer | Boston/SF/remote possible

We are a startup building open source dev tools for Kubernetes developers.
We're looking for an open source hacker to work on the Envoy proxy. This means
you have to systems programmer fluent in C++11. Lots of bonus points if you've
been a committer on an open source project of some reasonable size.

More details: [https://angel.co/datawire-io/jobs/265354-principal-
software-...](https://angel.co/datawire-io/jobs/265354-principal-software-..).

Email careers@datawire.io. Your resume is fine, but even better would be a
couple sentences on your C++, OSS, and systems programming experience.

------
SteveMorin
Tripping.com | Senior Front End Engineer | San Francisco CA | Full-Time

TRAVEL -> Do you love travel? We do it's at the heart of everything we do.
Tripping is the vacation rental travel search engine.

We are looking for a front end veteran, who's ideally lead teams and re-
architected sites to make all components modular and easily tested isolated
sections so changes can be made quickly. This is going to be a key role for
the team.

Main technologies are React and Rails for the front end.

[https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Trippingcom/101599015-front-...](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Trippingcom/101599015-front-
end-engineer)

You can email the CTO directly at steve@stevemorin.com

------
mcsnolte
Assurant | Front-end Software Engineer | Milwaukee, WI | Full-time, onsite
preferred

We are looking for a creative and professional Front-end Software Engineer.
Use your extensive knowledge of JavaScript, HTML, and CSS to improve the in-
browser applications relied upon by mortgage professionals nationwide. You
will collaborate closely with Business, Design, and QA to spec, build, test
and deploy new features and fixes for our customers.

Currently using ExtJS but building new in React.

[https://jobs.assurant.com/job/milwaukee/front-end-
software-e...](https://jobs.assurant.com/job/milwaukee/front-end-software-
engineer/114/5839270)

------
mglidden11
Tulip | [https://tulip.co/careers](https://tulip.co/careers) | Boston, MA |
Full time | Onsite

Do you want to help build the factory of the future and realize the next
industrial revolution?

Tulip is transforming manufacturing processes by bringing the latest
technological advances from the lab to the back office to the shop floor.
Whereas most factories are still using state of the art technology from the
mid 19th century, we come from the future to bring them a rich, realtime web
app, modern tablets, IoT systems, in-depth analytics, and more.

We're a small team, but we have multiple Fortune 500 customers and are
enabling production lines building things you interact with everyday. We're in
a strong growth mode! We closed a $13M Series A a few months ago
([http://tcrn.ch/2qYvsoN](http://tcrn.ch/2qYvsoN)), we are bringing on new
customers, scaling up our existing customers' deployments, and, most
relevantly, hiring across the team!

We'd love to talk to anyone interested, but in particular we are looking to
bring folks on in:

\- SRE/DevOps: Kubernetes-admin, scalable monitoring across the firewall,
hybrid cloud/on-prem deployment

\- Web Development: React+Redux frontend, NodeJS+Mongo+Postgres+Redis backend,
syncing data with Meteor, delivering useful, real-time experiences in the
browser and on Electron

\- Application Engineering: Bridging the gap between our platform's
capabilities and what our customers need. Device integration, reverse-
engineering, web development, and lots of time on factory floors understanding
our customers' operations

\- IoT/Embedded Software: delivering a reliable, extensible HW platform across
arm and x86, all manner of bus/IO tech

\- Data & Pipeline Engineering: planning, implementing, and finding insights
with our next generation of process & sensor analytics

Apply at [https://tulip.co/careers](https://tulip.co/careers) or email us at
jobs@tulip.co

~~~
seishun
Don't say Boston if it's actually Somerville.

------
rossant
International Brain Laboratory | Software Developer | US, Europe, or remote |
Full-time |
[http://cyrille.rossant.net/hiring/](http://cyrille.rossant.net/hiring/)

We're looking for an outstanding Python programmer to help us develop data
sharing platforms and software for neuroscience data. This is a large
collaboration between ~50 neuroscientists from 20 labs around the world.

Required skills: Django, Django REST framework, PostgreSQL, MySQL, front-end
web development, sysadmin.

Optional: scientific Python (NumPy), MATLAB, distributed computing.

Location: mainly London, Paris, Lisbon, New York, remote negotiable.

Positions to fill as soon as possible.

------
dartf
ZenMate | DevOps Automation Engineer, QA Tester and Automation Specialist,
Client Developer(Android, Windows, iOS, macOS), Sr. Backend Engineer (Ruby) |
Berlin, Germany | Onsite, Visa | Full-time |
[https://zenmate.com/jobs](https://zenmate.com/jobs)

We want to make the internet a place of freedom again and we need your help to
achieve this goal! And unlike other start-ups, we don’t just copy what’s
already out there but work hard to stay on the cutting edge of web and network
development!

Please apply at [https://zenmate.com/jobs](https://zenmate.com/jobs)

------
skuro
Synple | Software Engineer (Clojure) | Amsterdam / Breda, The Netherlands |
ONSITE

[https://synple.eu/en/index/](https://synple.eu/en/index/)

Hi all, at Synple our team of seasoned Clojure developers is looking for
adding a couple new team members. We are a small, well funded startup in the
logistic sector with a strong technology focus and a friendly and open
workplace. Our offices are in Amsterdam and Breda (The Netherlands). Our tech
stack includes:

\- clojure \- reactjs \- kafka \- aws lambdas

If you know or would like to work with Clojure, have an interest in dev,
devops or machine learning we would like to talk with you!

------
nsp
Teachable | New York, NY, USA | Full-Time | Onsite |
[https://teachable.com/careers](https://teachable.com/careers) We provide a
platform that lets people host and sell courses online, we have 7 million
students and well over 100k instructors on the platform, on track to process
over $100 million this year in course sales. Hiring across the stack, esp
backend/ruby engineers (experience working on ecommerce or sitebuilders is a
bonus), data engineers, and a VP of engineering. Best place I've ever worked,
hit me up at noah@teachable.com if you have any questions.

------
johnthreecomma
ThreeComma.io - Devops Wizards | REMOTE, CONTRACTOR, FLEXIBLE

[http://threecomma.io/jobs/](http://threecomma.io/jobs/)

ThreeComma is dedicated to helping our customers improve efficiencies and
reduce expenses relating to cloud services and storage. We leverage this
experience to help our clients with orchestration frameworks (Kubernetes,
Mesos, Nomad), Architecture, Data Modeling, Operations, Metrics & Analytics,
Capacity & Expense Planning, Containers (Docker), Service Discovery (Linkerd,
Consul) and more. Our goal is simple; reduce the cost of running your
infrastructure in the cloud.

We're looking for DevOps Wizards to join ThreeComma.io

THE WORK YOU'LL DO

\- Build highly available and scalable cloud applications on Cloud providers
AWS, GCP, etc

\- Develop and architect systems at scale

\- Follow and improve established processes for software development life
cycles

\- Provide technical leadership on development projects

KNOWLEDGE

\- Demonstrated ability to build high performance multi-platform applications
and robust APIs

\- Experience working in teams with a DevOps culture and not afraid to jump
into the tech stack where needed

\- Strong written and verbal communication skills

\- AWS, GCP or similar cloud platforms

\- gRPC, Docker, Kubernetes, Linkerd, NodeJs, Cassandra, Raft, Paxos, Grafana,
Pants, Mcrouter, Flume, Scribe, Kafka, Opentsdb, consul, etcd

\- REST APIs in Ruby, Java, Scala, Python, PHP, C#, etc

\- PostgreSQL, MySQL, SQL Server, or another RDBMS

\- Jenkins or other CI and CD technologies

\- Automated testing including unit, integration, API, contract, and end-to-
end testing

\- Ability to review architecture, design, and code to ensure adherence to
vision, standards, and quality

Apply or learn more at
[http://threecomma.io/jobs/](http://threecomma.io/jobs/)

------
haskellandchill
Publicis Media | Senior Developer | New York, NY | Full Time | ONSITE |
$120-180k

We are an adtech agency that operates autonomously as part of a large global
media holding company. Our domain is complex and interesting, involving market
segments and exchange bidding. I'm helping hire senior developers for the
product team. Our focus is on providing a client facing frontend and
supporting backend APIs. We pay competitive salaries in NYC and have plenty of
mentorship and leadership opportunities for senior developers. Our tech stack
is Ruby on Rails with Angular/TypeScript.

Reach out to me directly, sandy.vanderbleek@publicismedia.com

------
runarb
Alva Technologies | Backend Developer | Oslo, Norway | Full time | ONSITE

Alva is looking for a experienced backend developer, a fullstack developer and
a data scientist to join our team in Oslo.

We're a young, investor-backed startup building digital tools for the real
estate marked. We use machine learning and other exciting technologies to
solve problems for both the business and consumer market. We mainly use a
Python backend, AngularJS frontend and PostgreSQL database.

Read full job ad at: [https://www.alva-tech.no/jointheteam/](https://www.alva-
tech.no/jointheteam/)

Email: post [at] alva-tech [dot] no

------
jaquetheduck
SurveyMonkey Audience | Full-Stack, Mobile | Seattle, Portland | Onsite

SurveyMonkey Audience is a market research tool that allows survey makers to
find customized panels to take their surveys. We are one of the fastest
growing teams at SurveyMonkey and we are looking for engineers to help us make
the next step in becoming a more global product, and improve our mobile
experience.

Python, Pyramid, SOLR, JavaScript, React/Redux, Swift, Java

Apply Here --> [https://www.surveymonkey.com/mp/job-
listings/?job_id=861042](https://www.surveymonkey.com/mp/job-
listings/?job_id=861042)

------
snupha
Croscon | Python Full-Stack Engineer | Remote | Full-time

Croscon plans, builds, and grows the digital products and services that help
companies become leaders in their industry. We operate in a hybrid model and
also incubate and launch our own products or joint ventures with clients.

As a senior engineer at Croscon you would both architect and build new
products from the ground up and maintain existing products.

Looking for an experienced engineer in Python/Django with javascript
experience (ReactJS, a plus).

This is a great opportunity for an experienced engineer to work remotely.
(must overlap EST by 5 hours per day).

If interested, please learn more at jobs.croscon.com

------
do
Interviewed (YC S15) | Software Engineer | REMOTE (US, Canada, Brazil)

Interviewed builds job assessments that let candidates demonstrate their real
world skills so that hiring managers don't have to rely on resumes, behavioral
interviews, and personality tests -- which are inherently flawed.

We are looking for great remote engineers who have experience working with
Rails or React.

Learn more about the position here:
[https://internal.interviewed.com/jobs/full-stack-engineer-
hd...](https://internal.interviewed.com/jobs/full-stack-engineer-
hdaw?source=hn)

Email: daniel@interviewed.com

------
dcc
Pixfizz | London/Los Angeles | Onsite, Remote

Pixfizz is looking for a Frontend Engineer or Full Stack Developer with
experience working on JS applications.

You'll get to work on online tools that allow users to create millions of
unique printed pages from their photos. Help us connect users, storefronts and
printers. We're a small company but with a client base around the globe, so
you should be independent but can expect to have a direct impact. Our stack
includes a reactive JS framework, Ruby, Node.js and Cassandra.

Email me directly daniel@pixfizz.com with your background and interests.

------
Gxorgxo
TravelPerk | Senior Back-End Developer | Barcelona | ONSITE travelperk.com

Are you a Back-End Developer with extensive Python experience? Do you
particularly enjoy working with amazing people, having fun at work and
building something awesome? If so, this role may just be a fit. As a senior
developer you will work as a part of the team that builds a next-generation
application for business travel. On a day-to-day basis you will work with our
product team to design, architect and implement the back-end of our product.
Your code will run fast, efficiently and will never break. This position
involves: System architecture design, implementation and testing. Product
development in Python and Django of a travel related web-based product.
Integrations between our product to 3rd party APIs. Work in Agile environment
with strong attention to a well-documented code, unit testing and continuous
integration. Being able to mentor/coach/train other colleagues as a subject
matter expert. What do we offer? Competitive compensation including base
salary, bonus and equity in the company. 24 vacation days per year and
flexible working hours. This position requires full-time, in-house work in
Barcelona, Spain. We can help with relocation from anywhere in the world.
English is the official language at the office. Spanish is NOT required. The
link to apply is [https://travelperk.com/jobs/](https://travelperk.com/jobs/)

------
alfo_
Ahrefs | OCaml developer | Singapore + San Francisco, CA | REMOTE ok, VISA ok
(SG only), [https://ahrefs.com/jobs/ocaml-server-side-
developer](https://ahrefs.com/jobs/ocaml-server-side-developer)

We are looking for a backend developer with a deep understanding of networks,
distributed systems, OS fundamentals and taste for simple and efficient
architectural designs. Our backend is implemented in OCaml (and some C++), as
such proficiency in OCaml is very much appreciated, otherwise a strong
inclination to intensively learn OCaml in a short term will be required.
Understanding of functional programming in general and/or experience with
other FP languages (F#,Haskell,Scala,Scheme,etc) will help a lot. Knowledge of
C++ and/or Rust is a plus.

Ahrefs runs an internet-scale bot that crawls the whole Web 24/7, storing huge
volumes of information to be indexed and structured in a timely fashion.
Backend system is powered by a custom petabyte-scale distributed key-value
storage to accommodate all that data coming in at high speed. The storage
system is implemented in OCaml with thin performance-critical low-level part
implemented in C++. On top of that Ahrefs is building various analytical
services for end-users.

We are a small team and strongly believe in better technology leading to
better solutions for real-world problems. We worship functional languages and
static typing, extensively employ code generation and meta-programming, value
code clarity and predictability, and are constantly seeking to automate
repetitive tasks and eliminate boilerplate, guided by DRY and following KISS.
If there is any new technology that will make our life easier - no doubt,
we'll give it a try. We rely heavily on opensource code (as the only viable
way to build maintainable system) and contribute back [1]. Occasionally we
track down CPU bugs [2].

Our motto is "first do it, then do it right, then do it better". Drop an email
to connect@ahrefs.com

[1] [https://github.com/ahrefs](https://github.com/ahrefs) [2]
[https://tech.ahrefs.com/skylake-bug-a-detective-story-
ab1ad2...](https://tech.ahrefs.com/skylake-bug-a-detective-story-ab1ad2beddcd)

------
chmille4
Frameshift Genomics and University of Utah | Full Stack Web Developers |
Boston, MA SLC, Utah

Frameshift Genomics ([http://frameshift.io](http://frameshift.io)) and the
MarthLab ([http://marthlab.org/](http://marthlab.org/)) at the University of
Utah are hiring full-stack web developers to work on the iobio project
([http://iobio.io](http://iobio.io)), building a real­-time genomics
visualization and analysis platform. We will only consider applicants
physically located in Boston, MA seeking full-time employment, not contract
work).

We need help creating web applications with functionality ranging from
visualizing terabytes of biological data to fine grained interrogation of
disease­ causing mutations. To support these apps, we are looking to create
systems that will analyze and search huge amounts of genomic data, support our
visualization and collaboration needs, and provide a robust API. We are built
on a traditional server setup but require strong integration and access to
cloud systems.

The successful applicant will be involved in both designing and building these
systems and apps and will also help with our goal of simplifying genomic
analysis, helping to usher in the world of precision medicine.

Remuneration will include both a competitive salary and stock in Frameshift
Genomics. Contact us at chmille4@gmail.com

------
dbRM
Rails Machine | DevOps & SRE | Full-Time | Remote | Hiring Junior to Senior
Levels

[http://railsmachine.com](http://railsmachine.com)

We give our customers the ability to reach out to us like they would an
internal DevOps team! As DevOps/SRE at Rails Machine, you will ensure our
customer’s applications are available, fast, and secure. Our customers need
the best service, support, and products, and we need you to help us deliver.
You’ll work with virtualization and container technologies (Xen, Openstack,
Docker, and Kubernetes) and setup high availability data clusters (MySQL
Galera, PostgreSQL replication, Redis failover, ElasticSearch clustering,
Memcached, MongoDB etc.). You'll work with infrastructures hosted in our own
data centers, as well as Cloud Service Providers like Amazon. And you'll
manage application instances while layering on management, orchestration,
monitoring, and alerting for fleets of instances. If you’ve ever wanted to
work at a scale that few companies do, you’ll find the right challenge here at
Rails Machine!

Responsibilities:

* Manage availability and performance problems for customers

* Pair with other SREs and Systems Administrators, mentor junior staff

* Author blog posts and participate in the community as a Rails Machine representative

* Create and maintain system architecture, design, and implementation

Minimum Qualifications :

* Proficient in Ruby with additional experience in C/C++, Python, Elixir, Java, or JavaScript preferred

* Experience with config management or automation framework (like Chef, Puppet, Ansible, Capistrano)

* Experience maintaining production infrastructure on a Linux environment

* Intermediate Ubuntu system administration skills

* Experience managing production applications in Heroku and/or AWS.

* Strong DevOps experience and customer service skills

* Self Motivated and Diligent.

* Ability to participate in on-call/pager rotation

* U.S. Residents Only

Tell us how you can help by emailing hiring@railsmachine.com

------
jbossmann
Fathom Computing | Software Engineer with ML or scientific programming
experience | Palo Alto, CA, USA | ONSITE, FULLTIME | www.fathom.computer

We’re working to create the hardware that powerful AI will be run on. Fathom
Computing is building an optical computer that replaces electricity in
processors with light, allowing super-parallel operations. Our optical
processors will allow training of human-brain-scale neural networks with
unprecedented performance. We’re a venture backed startup based in Palo Alto,
CA. We’re seeking talented software engineers with strong interests in machine
learning and an understanding of neural networks or background in programming
in some area of science. You will give programming support to the optics team
including developing sophisticated ray and physical optics models for new
prototype systems and help us benchmark different designs to simulate effects
of our various system features on training state of the art algorithms. So if
you have excellent programming skills and experience in building APIs (Python,
C/C++, etc) as well as a deep passion and fundamental understanding of design,
algorithms, and data structures please contact us!

Apply here:
[https://fathomcomputing.recruitee.com/](https://fathomcomputing.recruitee.com/)

[https://www.fathomcomputing.com/](https://www.fathomcomputing.com/)

------
federicokeen
MUBI :: London :: Front-end and Back-end Software Engineers MUBI is hiring
software engineers to grow our London team. We are a VoD company with a focus
on bringing the best films to our customers around the globe. What sets us
apart is true editorial credibility in the film world, and a strategy building
social traction with a cinephile audience before putting Studio content deals
in place. That time has now come. We are at an inflection point where we will
massively scale the subscriber base.

The product is a streaming service and social network currently available on
the web, iOS, tvOS, Android mobile and Android TV, Amazon Fire TV, Roku,
PlayStation, Samsung Smart TVs, and several TV's and set top boxes. It is
built primarily of Ruby, Rails, React & Redux and the usual client-side VoD
frameworks. We have developed our own custom-built CDN tuned to deliver a
better QoS than off-the-shelf vendors can provide.

Join our product team as software engineer overall, and play a significant
role in defining the architecture of our application as we scale. Strong ruby,
rails, javascript, react and redux skills are ideal, though this can be
substituted by strong web and backend development skills in similar languages
and architectures. VoD and client-side video app development are a bonus but
not required. You will have significant opportunity to define your own
position and work on any area of our technology where you can add value.

If you are interested please contact me by email at fkeen@mubi.com.

------
slvrspoon
Abine | The Online Privacy Co | REMOTE or Boston | Part-time | Full-stack,
Ethereum/Solidity, mobile, desktop, Javascript extensions | www.abine.com

Abine is (sadly) one of a very few profitable privacy companies. We're looking
for talented dev's who have a genuine interest in consumer privacy + "ease of
use."

You can work from anywhere. You can also have another job and join part-time
(at least 10 hrs/week). HOWEVER: we are looking for people who value a longer-
term commitment. jobs at getabine.com - and thank you.

------
aembleton
Rideways | Java Developer | Manchester and London, UK |
[https://www.rideways.com/](https://www.rideways.com/) | ONSITE

Rideways is hiring Java Developers, Senior Java Developers and a Technical
Lead to work at our office in central Manchester. We're using Java 8, Spring
MVC, React, Camel and AWS to make it easier to book a taxi, bus, train or
shuttle from the airport to your hotel or conference centre.

We're also building out a mobile applications team in London and are
recruiting a Mobile Engineering Lead
([http://grnh.se/0sikan1](http://grnh.se/0sikan1)), a Senior UX Designer
([http://grnh.se/4hd0ix1](http://grnh.se/4hd0ix1)), a Software Engineering
Manager ([http://grnh.se/8qix6m1](http://grnh.se/8qix6m1)) and a Senior
Product Owner ([http://grnh.se/qdkir31](http://grnh.se/qdkir31)).

We are a small team within the larger Rentalcars.com company and we are
looking for enthusiastic developers, keen on working in an agile team.

If you are interested, please email me on arthurembleton@rideways.com or apply
through our jobs board at [http://grnh.se/fvg20p](http://grnh.se/fvg20p) where
you can see all of the jobs currently available across Rentalcars.com

------
phantomlord
DocTalk (YC W17) | Android Engineers, iOS Engineers, Full stack Engineers |
Hyderabad, IN | Onsite | Full-time

At DocTalk, we’re working hard to revolutionize patient care while improving
doctors’ lives. We’re improving medical outcomes and changing how people take
care of their health in India. Our product works across platforms and we’re
looking for engineers with deep understanding and experience with all parts of
the stack to join our team.

Shipping valuable features requires close coordination between devops,
database, API, frontend, and mobile workstreams; DocTalk engineers commonly
pair and rotate focus between these responsibilities. We consistently work
with new technologies, and thus value professionals who are open to learning
new things, regardless of pre-existing comfort zones. DocTalk software
engineers might solve any of the following problems:

    
    
        •    Build backend microservices
    
        •    Integrate 3rd party services and data pipelines to drive underwriting decisions
    
        •    Build and maintain a codebase downloaded more than 10000 times
    
        •    Triage bugs and exceptions reported in production
    
        •    Create intelligent monitors for key customer experiences and risk-relevant events
    
        •    Automate daily accounting and financial statements for the company
    
        •    Measure and optimize API performance
    
        •    Conduct system load / stress tests
    
    

Email vishesh@getdoctalk.com with your LinkedIn/Github/Resume and please
mention you saw the post on HN.

------
curbside
Take a stab at our little challenge and ensure your CV gets reviewed by our
team: curl [https://challenge.curbside.com](https://challenge.curbside.com)
Curbside is enabling a new way to shop, built for the era of instant mobile
commerce. The Curbside app makes it easy to find, buy and pickup products at
nearby stores. Curbside searches realtime local inventory across retailers and
uses location-based technologies to alert stores when a customer is arriving
for a pickup. Curbside helps consumers quickly get what they need and helps
retailers better serve their increasingly mobile centric customers. The
Curbside Merchant Console enables alerts to staff as customers arrive to pick
up orders and also manages online order workflow.

Curbside’s investors include Sutter Hill Ventures, Index Ventures, Jerry
Yang’s AME Cloud Ventures, Qualcomm Ventures, Eric Schmidt’s Innovation
Endeavors, O’Reilly AlphaTech Ventures, Gil Elbaz & David Waxman’s TenOneTen
and Chicago Ventures.

Tech Stack: Clojure, Python, Javascript, iOS, Android, Elasticsearch

Problem space: mobile commerce, big data, search, machine learning, reverse
engineering, distributed systems, location services, user experience.

[https://curbside.com/jobs](https://curbside.com/jobs) • Palo Alto, Ca. •
Relocation Available • Sorry at this time we cannot sponsor NEW H-1B’s, but we
can transfer existing visa’s and sponsor new E3’s, TN’s, and O-1’s.

------
rwalker
Apple, Inc. | Cupertino

Apple’s Siri is looking for exceptional engineers, designers, and project
managers well versed in machine learning, natural language, speech
recognition, server automation, and/or mobile software development. Siri is
used on countless iOS, tvOS and watchOS devices and handles over a billion
requests per week.

If you’re passionate about music, home automation, media, Natural Language
Processing or one of a variety of our open positions, you’ll be right at home!

Apply online or send a resume and a feature request to brittanyd@apple.com.

------
alexyaseen
Parabola ([https://parabola.io](https://parabola.io)) | Software Engineering,
Marketing, Sales | San Francisco (SOMA) | Full-time

At Parabola, we’re building software that enables non-technical users to work
with their data as effectively as an engineer without needing spreadsheets or
code. We're creating the perfect combination of an ETL tool and a spreadsheet,
wrapped in an intuitive and highly visual interface. It makes data easy to
import, eliminates the need for complex formulas, and everything is
automatically repeatable whenever incoming data changes. Our customers find
they're able to save multiple hours per week by automating previously manual
work, while also finding new, revenue generating ways to use their data. We’re
a very small but quickly growing and highly technical team, recently backed by
some of the top VCs in the Valley.

We’re looking for full-stack, front-end, and back-end engineers to join us.
Here's the link to our full-stack role:
[https://angel.co/parabola/jobs/99309-full-stack-
engineer](https://angel.co/parabola/jobs/99309-full-stack-engineer)

We also have marketing and sales roles available, so if you think you'd be a
great fit to join as part of the early team at Parabola, please reach out to
hi [at] parabola.io. I'd love to hear from you!

------
leapmotion_alex
Leap Motion | San Francisco, CA, London, UK, and Shanghai, China | Onsite |
[http://leapmotion.com](http://leapmotion.com)

The greatest limit of technology is no longer size, cost, or speed. It's how
we interact with it. At Leap Motion, our mission is to break down this barrier
and bridge the gap between reality and imagination. Our tracking software lets
you reach into virtual and augmented reality to interact with new worlds. From
our newly upgraded office in San Francisco, we're currently partnering with
major VR manufacturers to embed Leap Motion technology into mobile VR/AR
headsets.

Openings:
[https://www.leapmotion.com/careers](https://www.leapmotion.com/careers)

Business Development: Creative Program Manager (London), Director of Business
Development (SF), Director of Business Development, China (Shanghai)

Engineering: Applications (Unreal/Unity), Engineer (SF), Applications
(Unreal/Unity), Engineer (London), Computer Vision Engineer (SF), DSP Software
Engineer (SF), Embedded Linux Software Engineer (SF), Field Applications
Engineer (SF), Field Applications Engineer (Shanghai), Machine Learning
Engineer (SF), PCB Designer (SF), SDK Software Engineer (SF), Software
Engineer (SF), Software Engineer, Cloud Computing (SF), Tools and Build
Services Engineer (SF), VP of Engineering (SF)

Product: Product Manager (SF)

------
lnnguyen
LinkedIn | Senior Front End/UI Engineer | Sunnyvale & San Francisco, CA | On-
Site | Full-time

LinkedIn is looking for engineers who are eager to tackle the challenges of a
rapidly growing web application with millions of daily visitors. We're looking
for developers to help build rich, dynamic client-side web applications using
Javascript, leveraging new technologies like HTML5/CSS3, to launch beautiful,
usable and scalable products for our 400+ million global users.

If interested, please send resumes to Lnnguyen@linkedin.com

------
pdevine
TaskRabbit | Fullstack React.js / Ruby Engineer / DevOps Lead | San Francisco
| Onsite | Visa considered | [https://tr.co/](https://tr.co/)

Each day brings more chores and less time to accomplish them. Whether someone
needs a handyman, house cleaner, mover or delivery person, TaskRabbit delights
clients by matching the right skilled person in minutes. On the other side of
the marketplace we help our Taskers earn a living by setting their own prices,
defining their working hours, and give them control to help people when and
how they want in the most supportive marketplace.

You'll be a member of our engineering team, helping us build out the web
applications that drive our business. We have applications for clients to hire
taskers, for taskers to register with the platform, and for our internal users
to administer the service. We use React.js on the frontend, and Rails on the
backend. We're looking for both a DevOps lead and a full stack engineer but
would be thrilled to hire a competent front-end engineer who has aspirations
to learn Rails someday. See the job description linked below for a full
description.

DevOps Engineer: [http://grnh.se/67ljq01](http://grnh.se/67ljq01)

Full Stack Engineer: [http://grnh.se/osd3e81](http://grnh.se/osd3e81)

------
TMFCareers
The Motley Fool | [https://careers.fool.com/](https://careers.fool.com/) |
Full-Stack PHP Developer | Alexandria, VA | Full-Time | Onsite

As part of a company with a mission to help the world invest better, our small
team is accomplishing big goals across the globe in an entrepreneurial
environment. To keep up, we’re looking for a collaborative developer with
full-stack experience. Together, we’ll sustainably build out our global
financial advice platform to scale well into the future. You’ll be innovating
around new features and helping us figure out what to work on next, as well as
being involved with day-to-day maintenance and upgrades to our current stack.
We are continuously challenged to deliver higher quality code and more
efficient solutions for quality member experiences.

It’s exciting, rewarding, and challenging work!

And in return, we’ll give you unlimited vacation (seriously, unlimited), a
standing or sitting desk, a jester cap, an open and fun office environment
chock full of brilliant colleagues, along with the autonomy to thrive and
define your own career path. (We’ll competitively pay you too!)

The Stack: PHP, WordPress, jQuery, Vue.js, SASS, MailChimp, Vindicia, Laravel,
Mercurial, Composer, Jenkins, AWS cloud services, and Iron.io.

Please apply here:
[https://careers.fool.com/openings/?p=job%2FoYXp5fw9](https://careers.fool.com/openings/?p=job%2FoYXp5fw9)

------
chillydawg
Longshot Systems | Senior Machine Learning Engineer | Marylebone, London, UK |
ONSITE | Full time | £65k-£85k

At Longshot Systems Ltd we're a small startup building advanced platforms for
sports betting analytics and trading. Having developed a lot of our core
platform infrastructure we are looking to begin expanding our trading strategy
development activity.

You'd be working closely with the CEO, CTO and ML research team to turn
prototype trading models into production-ready systems, design and build the
tooling & frameworks to support strategy research and development as well as
architecting the high-level design of the strategy software to minimise
trading latency and scale effectively. Our ML stack is Python based and
communicates with our core infrastructure, written in Golang, by RPC. The
ideal candidate will have a strong software engineering background, with broad
experience across a range of topics related to general high performance
computing such as multi-threading, networking, profiling and optimisation. We
have an office dog, Minos. He's a beagle and rather cheeky. We can send you a
pic if you need it to help in your decision making process.

If you would like to learn more about the role please visit [https://longshot-
systems-ltd.workable.com/jobs/578496](https://longshot-systems-
ltd.workable.com/jobs/578496) Website:
[https://www.longshotsystems.co.uk](https://www.longshotsystems.co.uk)

------
juanplusjuan
Modsy | San Francisco, Portland | Junior/Senior Platform + Back End Engineers
| ONSITE, CONTRACT, REMOTE | [https://www.modsy.com](https://www.modsy.com)

Modsy is a fast growing, SF-based startup that allows you to see inspirational
designs and decor within the context of your own home. Using a combination of
3D graphics and computer vision, we allow you to "try on" furniture before you
buy it. We're looking for platform engineers of all levels and particularly
people with experience in ETL pipelines, search indexing + optimization,
payments/e-commerce, and distributed systems. We've hit "hockey stick" growth
and you'd be helping to scale a product that is used by thousands daily.

You'd be joining an incredibly talented team of engineers, artists, designers
and creators that bring the Modsy magic every day. We're first movers in an
exciting space that will soon become the future of home design. Check out
modsy.com/portfolio and see if you can tell which of our images on our site
are real vs. renderings (hint: they are all renderings). Our stack is
React/Redux/WebGL + Django/Python.

We do a phone/in-person interview with the Head of Engineering, phone call
with one of our engineers, and then one day in office to meet the team.

Drop us a line at juan@modsy.com if you're interested to learn more!

------
cybus
Cybus.io | Hamburg, Germany | Frontend Developer (m/f) | Full time | ONSITE We
are on a mission to bring the power of the Internet to industrial settings.
Industry 4.0 is about value-adding applications and services, not dealing with
connectivity issues. Cybus is a young tech company for the Industrial Internet
of Things (IoT), based in Hamburg, Germany, making it secure and easy to
acquire, provide and use industrial data. Cybus is looking for an motivated
Frontend Developer (m/f). If you’re as excited as we are about the latest
technologies in the fast paced JavaScript world, our microservice architecture
based on Node.js and Docker will be a pleasure for you. You ideally if you
have strong expertise with Java Script, HTML and CSS. Some experience with JS
technologies like Node.js, Angular.js, React.js oder Ember.js and enjoy
building awesome applications from scratch. What We offer \- a young &
motivated tech company. \- startup opportunities, atmosphere and latest
industry gadgets \- “Family first” policy – flexible working hours and spare
time \- fresh fruits, juice and fantastic coffee. \- regular team events and
relaxed after-work activities. \- attractive additional services
www.cybus.io/de/tech-jobs-de/frontend-entwickler-mw/ Contact:
career[at]cybus.io Please send email with 'Hacker News' in subject line.

------
greattypo
Clever (YC S12) - San Francisco - onsite

Right now the market for educational software is a mess. It’s incredibly
difficult for developers to get their products into schools, and it’s even
harder for them to scale. School districts spend tons of money on learning
applications, but they have no way of knowing if students are even using the
apps they’re purchasing. Teachers know there’s great software out there, but
relatively simple challenges like getting 30 students logged in at once make
using it impossible.

At Clever, we’re working to change all that. We provide schools with a free
API and single sign-on solution that makes using educational apps a breeze.
We’ve grown fast: after five years, half of all schools in the US (68,000
schools) are using our platform. Our goals are much bigger than that, though.
We want to be two things:

-a single place where schools can easily integrate, manage and analyze all the software they’re using, and

-a single identity that students can use to see everything they’ve learned across multiple apps.

We’re a team of about 115 (40 engineers) based in downtown SF, and we’re
looking for engineers who enjoy working in (or would enjoy learning) Golang,
Node and React. More generally, we want people who are sharp, adaptable, and
passionate about improving the way education works for everyone.

Check us out at [https://clever.com/about/jobs](https://clever.com/about/jobs)
!

------
jrudolph
Meshcloud| Frankfurt am Main, Germany | Full-time | ONSITE | www.meshcloud.io

Meshcloud provides public IaaS, CaaS and PaaS cloud services based on open-
source technology. This enables our customers to avoid vendor lock-in, execute
an effective hybrid cloud strategy and save cost. In cooperation with data-
centers, we offer multiple cloud locations in Europe and Germany. Our
federation technology enables customers to seamlessly switch between different
providers and integrates different cloud platforms (currently OpenStack and
Cloud Foundry).

At Meshcloud you will be working in an exciting start-up atmosphere with a
passionate and talented team. We use a wide array of technologies and offer
lots of room for creativity and professional growth. If you're excited about
freeing developers from proprietary cloud technologies, shoot me a mail
because we are hiring for multiple roles:

\- Junior and Senior Front-End Engineers (TypeScript, Angular 2, Bootstrap 4,
SCSS)

\- Junior and Senior Backend-End Engineers (Java, Spring Boot, Mongo +
MariaDB, HATEOAS APIs)

\- Integration Expert (Go, Python, Java, ... we're looking for a true Polyglot
Engineer)

You can view our open positions at
[https://www.meshcloud.io/en/careers/](https://www.meshcloud.io/en/careers/),
or feel free to email me directly at jrudolph at meshcloud dot io. Please
include Stackoverflow and Github Profile if available.

------
predman_mat
MarketAccessTransformation |
[http://www.marketaccesstransformation.com](http://www.marketaccesstransformation.com)
| Cambridge, UK | REMOTE (Europe) | Full-time |
Angular/Javascript/Python/Django/PostgreSQL | Full Stack Developer

Market Access Transformation revolutionizes the way advice is exchanged
between healthcare stakeholders including payers, manufacturers, and the
investment community.

I am looking to strengthen the technical team which develops the RPR platform
in-house. In the short-term, we will be using Javascript and AngularJS on the
front-end, Python, Django and PostgreSQL on the back-end, all deployed on AWS.

Initially, we are recruiting for 1 position:

    
    
      * Full-stack developer
    

Interview process consists of: short coding test (should take around 1 hour);
30-minute remote interview; 60-minute remote or face-to-face interview,
depending on location. I have hired successfully from Hacker News before.

We have ambitious plans to grow quickly in an environment where data is
sensitive, so any experience of scaling, security and robustness would be
helpful. Any experience of start-ups would also be useful. For more
information, please visit
[https://marketaccesstransformation.com/careers/](https://marketaccesstransformation.com/careers/)

Feel free to contact me with any questions. predman at
marketaccesstransformation... etc.

------
emilburzo
META

If you need a more advanced search than ctrl-f-ing over 4 pages, I made:

[https://hnjobs.emilburzo.com/](https://hnjobs.emilburzo.com/)

Click on "(syntax)" for inspiration.

------
pandemicsyn
FollowUp Personal CRM | Frontend Engineer | San Antonio, TX | ONSITE |
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/followup/jobs/736847#.WdJaTxNSx...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/followup/jobs/736847#.WdJaTxNSxTZ)

We’re building the next generation of our product and we're looking for a new
frontend developer to join us. You'll help build out the client-side
application, a fancy chrome extension that augments Gmail. You'll, of course,
have a say in the all things frontend and help drive backend decisions (we
want to make sure we build pleasant api's).

Our frontend stack primarily consists of ES6/7, React, Redux, Redux-Saga, and
Indexeddb (we store a lot client side to keep the app super performant).

Other tech we use: Go, Ruby, React, Google Container Engine, MySQL, Mongo,
Cloud Datastore

We're a really small team (5 people), and we're backed/owned by an awesome VC
firm called Scaleworks. These are our new digs -
[https://therivardreport.com/with-move-into-savoy-building-
sc...](https://therivardreport.com/with-move-into-savoy-building-scaleworks-
strengthens-tech-corridor/)

Our only real requirement is that you have a solid React w/ Redux foundation.
We don't do B.S. whiteboard interviews and we're open to differing skill
levels. If you're interested please reach out (I'm the CTO, my contact info is
in my profile).

------
jtougas
Stack8 | Front-End Developer / Senior Developer – Pro Services | Montreal |
Full-time | ONSITE | www.stack8.com

Stack8 Technologies Inc. is a new breed of Cisco Solutions Partner. The
founders, former Cisco guys, created the company to provide Cisco solutions
adapted to each customer’s reality. Their focus is on how people use Cisco
technology and ensuring they get the most out of it.

Stack8 is growing its team to help deliver the best solutions for our clients’
Cisco UC, network, and security needs. Our development team builds tools for
external and internal clients. We have a strong ethos of working smarter and
better.

We are looking for someone who: Is ready to challenge the status quo and who
despises the phrase “We have always done it that way!” Can acknowledge when
they need help from others and accept criticism on smelly code. Is ready to
roll up their sleeves and help others to contribute to code reviews and design
sessions positively. Is very comfortable with both back-end/server-side as
well as front-end/client-side technologies. Whether it’s Cisco UC provisioning
tools, chatbots, monitoring solutions or dashboards, our solutions revolve
around a similar technology stack: Web-based solution built in
AngularJS/Bootstrap with server-side REST web services built in Spring/Java.
We are looking for a developer who will bring their A-game to our front-end
develop

------
arapaimaspm
Rubrik | Software Engineer | Full-time + ONSITE (Palo Alto, CA)| VISA |
[https://www.rubrik.com/](https://www.rubrik.com/)

Rubrik is creating the cloud data management space. We make it easy for
businesses to protect, search, secure, and analyze all of their data simply
and scalably. As cloud continues to grow at an astounding rate, we’ll be
solving some of it’s most interesting challenges while building a product
unlike anything seen before. This is a massive challenge and we’re just
getting started so there is a lot of opportunity for personal growth and
contribution.

Our Software Engineers are self-starters, driven and can manage themselves. We
believe in giving engineers responsibility, not tasks. Our goal is to motivate
and challenge you to do your best work.

To do that, we have a very fluid structure and give people flexibility to work
on projects that they enjoy most. This develops more capable engineers and
keeps everyone engaged and happy. And because we plan for releases every 12
weeks and form new teams, you will have the opportunity to build some of our
most critical components such as Atlas, our distributed file-system and
Cerebro, the brains behind our system.

What are some cool things that our engineers are working on?

Atlas - our cloud-scale file system

Cerebro - the brains behind our system

Many more things that we can’t disclose publicly

Interested in a role? Email arapaimaspm@gmail.com[mention HackerNews]

------
CrlNvl
_Bentley Systems | Cloud Software Developer | Paris, Sophia Antipolis or
Québec | Full time | On-
site[https://www.bentley.com/](https://www.bentley.com/) _

Bentley Systems Inc. is seeking passionate developers to create software
offering innovating solutions for planning, conception, construction and
management of cities, airports, transportation systems, energy systems, mines
and all other infrastructures useful to human activities.

We are seeking software developers capable of working with a variety of
programming languages and technologies. We cover the complete range of Cloud
products, Servers and Specialized applications on desktop computers, laptops,
tablets and mobile phones. Candidates must be comfortable with the Agile
development methodology.

Under the supervision of the Software Director and Project Owner and the
guidance of Product Managers of dependent products, the developer will assume
the responsibilities of a Software Developer including design, implementation,
testing and support of product features, core components or Microsoft Azure
based Cloud services.

Further information - in French - and application:
[https://career4.successfactors.com/sfcareer/jobreqcareer?job...](https://career4.successfactors.com/sfcareer/jobreqcareer?jobId=12687&company=bentleyprod)

------
sbjonas
SOUNDBOKS | Front-End Developer | Copenhagen | Full-time | ONSITE |
www.soundboks.com

SOUNDBOKS is one of the fastest growing hardware start-ups developing,
manufacturing and selling the loudest battery-powered Bluetooth speaker
primarily targeting European and American markets. SOUNDBOKS was founded in
2015 by three young Danish entrepreneurs who shared the same love and passion
for music, parties and festivals. In 2016, SOUNDBOKS launched the most
successful Danish Kickstarter campaign of all time. Today, we have products in
the market worldwide with a vision of bringing people closer together through
social events fueled by our products. We have a strong brand profile making
SOUNDBOKS more than just a speaker. Join our exciting journey to revolutionize
the audio industry!

Essentials: Ability to design responsive web pages considering modern web
design trends (using Adobe CC/Sketch) • Strong skills in HTML, CSS and
Javascript • Version control using Git • Experience with Node.js build systems
like Gulp or Grunt • A curious mind and openness to learning

Desired: Experience with using modern Javascript libraries • Familiarity with
PHP, Wordpress & WooCommerce • Knowledge on common web analytics tools (Google
Analytics, ...) • Interest in marketing • Interest in SEO • Completed degree
in computer science (or similar) • Relevant work experience with a previous
employer

Send your application and CV to jobs@soundboks.com. If you have anything to
show us as a reference we would love to see it (Previous work, designs,
Github, …).

------
atishd
EquityZen | Full-Stack (FE heavy) Software Engineer | Manhattan, NYC | Onsite
| Full Time

EquityZen is an early-mid stage financial technology company, backed by
leading venture and PE investors. Our platform enables large, private
companies to deliver liquidity to their shareholders, while providing
investors access to invest in these proven, pre-IPO companies. EquityZen has
served 70+ premier tech and digital health companies, and is proud to be
considered a liquidity provider by 1 out of 3 of the largest unicorns.

A testament to EquityZen's secure, paperless, and industry-defining online
investment platform, we have successfully completed 2500+ private placement
transactions. Watch this short video to learn more: equityzen.com/press

EquityZen's investors include pedigreed VCs like Tim Draper as well as Wall St
behemoths like WorldQuant. Members of our team have deep experience in both
software engineering and financial technology, with prior experience at
institutions such as E&Y, AQR Capital Management, J.P. Morgan, and Symantec.
Check out the team here: equityzen.com/team

We're looking for a front-end heavy full-stack software engineer as we bring
private markets to the public.

Meet us & get started here: [https://jobs.lever.co/equityzen/?lever-
source=HackerNews](https://jobs.lever.co/equityzen/?lever-source=HackerNews)

------
matthl
Stepsize | London, UK | Full-Time | ONSITE |
[https://www.stepsize.com](https://www.stepsize.com)

Stepsize’s mission is to make software development universally accessible by
abstracting away programming languages.

Layer (currently in private beta), our first product, is a search tool for
engineering teams, giving developers one place to quickly dig up any
information they need about their codebase. This helps them reach peak
productivity, stay well-informed, and reduces the friction inherent in
collaboration. Layer achieves this by integrating with the main tools they use
every day (version control, code hosting, project management, continuous
integration, communication, etc.), structuring that data, and making it
searchable via a desktop application.

We’re also building the better git-blame plugin for Atom. The plugin does more
than just display git blame in the gutter - it pulls in info about pull
requests & related issues and helps you visualise the blame info.

You will be leveraging a modern tech-stack to work through some complex
problems and push the limits of what people expect from dev tools. We’re a
very small team (6), so you’ll have a huge impact on technology
choices/practices, the product, and the culture of the team.

\- Full-Stack/Front-End Engineer (JS) | £40k-£80k | up to 1% equity |
[https://stepsize.com/jobs/full-stack-
engineer](https://stepsize.com/jobs/full-stack-engineer)

------
cpdomina
Stardog | Machine Learning Software Engineer, Senior Distributed Database
Engineer, Senior Front End Engineer | Arlington, VA, Boston, MA, or REMOTE |
[http://stardog.com](http://stardog.com)

Stardog is the world's leading Knowledge Graph platform for the Enterprise. It
lets you query, search, and analyze enterprise data, wherever it is, using
scalable, cutting-edge Knowledge Graph technology.

We're hiring:

Machine Learning Software Engineer - NLP, Deep Learning, Probabilistic
Graphical Models -
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/stardogcom/view/P_AA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/stardogcom/view/P_AAAAAACAAADE5xM-
iO78R0)

Senior Distributed Database Engineer - Graph Algorithms, Distributed Indexes,
Query Evaluation -
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/stardogcom/view/P_AA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/stardogcom/view/P_AAAAAACAAADFXxl_TzfdQ3)

Senior Front End Engineer - Javascript, Node, React -
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/stardogcom/view/P_AA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/stardogcom/view/P_AAAAAACAAADLp3i7wjV-
Gv)

~~~
um304
Is the remote option only for US residents?

~~~
cpdomina
No, we have members working remotely from all over the US and Europe. Other
geographies are welcome :)

------
PCaponetti
Xively | Technical Lead / Full Stack Developer | Boston | ONSITE | fulltime

As a Technical Lead for Xively's Professional Services, you'll be working
directly with clients to build “Things” for the IoT. If you enjoy working
across the entire technology stack including front-end experiences, back-end
services, mobile applications and embedded systems, we'd love to hear from
you. We like engineers that are passionate about architecture, managing
development teams and delivering mind-blowing solutions for clients to help
change the world through IoT. Want to help save the world by decreasing fuel
use and increasing efficiency of renewable energy through the data we get from
connecting devices? Want to help save your late-night snack routine by having
your fridge inventory its contents and automatically renew what you tend to
use up? Want to do both of those things on the scale of millions of devices
being connected at all times? These are the types of technical challenges you
would be faced with as a Technical Lead with Xively.

Typescript, React, Redux, React Native, Kinesis, Lambda, Postgres, and more

[https://www.logmeininc.com/careers/job-
details?id=8a7880665d...](https://www.logmeininc.com/careers/job-
details?id=8a7880665d2fa6e8015d570e3eec5056&ga-
title=Professional%20Services%20Technical%20Lead%20\(IoT\)&ga-jobId=2690&ga-
openings=1&ga-department=Professional%20Services&ga-location=Boston&ga-
priority=Normal&ga-country=United%20States&ga-state=MA)

------
anbu5
Remind | Android Engineer, Data Engineer, Data Scientist, Demand Generation
Manager, Implementation Manager, Solutions Architect | San Francisco or remote
(some positions) |
[https://www.remind.com/careers](https://www.remind.com/careers)

Remind helps teachers reach students and parents where they are: their phones.
We're one of the fastest-growing companies in education technology, but we
have our sights set on something bigger. Our mission is to give every student
an opportunity to succeed, and we're heading into this school year with 23MM
active users and counting.

Our Engineering Team tackles hard and interesting technical challenges,
embodies our value of finding a way, and open sources projects like AutoGraph,
Empire ([http://engineering.remind.com/](http://engineering.remind.com/)). Our
iOS and Android app reached #1 on the App Store and Google Play this back to
school season. We are used by more than 70% of U.S public schools and we've
delivered more than 10B messages. If this scale excites you, we want you to
join us and help create a better future for every student.

\-- To apply --

Please visit [https://www.remind.com/careers](https://www.remind.com/careers)
Or email shirley@remindhq.com and let's chat!

------
gromgull
Bakken & Bæck / ios/backend/frontend devs / Bonn, Germany | Amsterdam,
Netherlands | Oslo, Norway | ONSITE

We're a small (~50 people) agency doing design and development of digital
products for startups and enterprises. Most recently we helped Coinbase build
their new Etherium platform, [https://toshi.org/](https://toshi.org/)

[https://bakkenbaeck.homerun.co/](https://bakkenbaeck.homerun.co/)

------
AimeeFormlabs
Formlabs | Boston, MA | Onsite | Full-time | Technical Recruiter

Sound interesting? Learn more here:
[http://grnh.se/e5qb241](http://grnh.se/e5qb241)

THE COMPANY: We are a passionate team of engineers, designers, and problem-
solvers who make 3D printing tools for professionals. Started out of MIT in
2011, Formlabs is committed to bringing innovative and sophisticated
fabrication tools into the creative hands of designers, engineers, and artists
around the world. We just raised $35 Million in our Series B.

JOB DESCRIPTION: Our People Operations team focuses on building a culture
where the best people can do their best work. From electrical engineers to
software developers, we are building a team so talented and diverse that we
can tackle any challenge.

YOU WILL: Keep Formlabs an amazing place to work by finding/growing people
Find, interview, and hire the best candidates for our engineering teams Can
prioritize and organize tasks Passionate about communicating with people
Successful track record of recruiting high-caliber engineers

Sound interesting? Learn more here:
[http://grnh.se/e5qb241](http://grnh.se/e5qb241)

We're also hosting a 'How to Get Hired in Tech' event at Formlabs HQ on Oct
10. Let us help you up your application game and kickstart your career in
tech: [http://bit.ly/2wuEqbU](http://bit.ly/2wuEqbU)

------
paupino_masano
Xero | Senior Software Engineer, Android Engineer, iOS Engineer | San
Francisco, CA | ONSITE [https://xero.com](https://xero.com)

We’re one of the fastest growing SaaS companies in the world. We are the
leader in beautiful small business accounting and productivity software –
complete with payroll, inventory and more. And we combine the dynamic pace of
a startup with the security of $375M in funding.

We offer a competitive salary, shares in the company and a great office
environment including endless ping pong matches, impromptu happy hours, and a
killer roof deck overlooking the stunning San Francisco Bay.

We're looking to build out our team of .NET, Android and iOS engineers to work
on fun and innovative new products in the exciting world of FinTech. Find out
more about these open positions on our careers site:

* Senior Software Engineer: [https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oTDK5fw5&s=Hacker_News](https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oTDK5fw5&s=Hacker_News)

* Android Engineer: [https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oe8k5fwv&s=Hacker_News](https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oe8k5fwv&s=Hacker_News)

* iOS Engineer: [https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=ok8M4fw2&s=Hacker_News](https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=ok8M4fw2&s=Hacker_News)

------
satwikhebbar
Freshworks Inc | Chennai | ONSITE | Platform Engineers | Data Scientists

Freshworks is one of India's fastest growing B2B SaaS companies with a suite
of products for all kinds of businesses, primarily targeting the self service
market. We have launched 6 products over the years ranging from helpdesk
software to CRM, and live chat to phone support over IP.

At Freshworks, we pride ourselves on building powerful, sophisticated software
that’s fun and easy to use. Our approach is to find the best people, empower
them to succeed, and set them loose. We foster a workplace that makes people
jump out of bed every morning with a smile on their face.

As a Platforms Engineer, you will focus on building next generation platform
services for Freshworks with your strong background in distributed systems and
mentor your team to achieve this.

We are hiring to ramp up our Marketplace offering that opens up our many
products for the developer community to extend and build upon. Tech stack is
primarily built on AWS using NodeJS.

More details here - [https://careers.freshworks.com/jobs/dbusTpDaWNLt/senior-
plat...](https://careers.freshworks.com/jobs/dbusTpDaWNLt/senior-platform-
engineer)

Apply through the link above or email me at satwik AT freshworks DOT com.

More Freshworks openings here -
[https://careers.freshworks.com/jobs](https://careers.freshworks.com/jobs)

------
quadrature
Shopify | Developer | Toronto, Ottawa, Montreal, Waterloo, San Francisco |
FULL-TIME ONSITE REMOTE VISA | [http://shopify.com](http://shopify.com)

Shopify is a platform that allows entrepreneurs to easily setup an online
store. We build solutions that empower merchants no matter what their size is.
Our product help merchants who are just starting as well as established brands
that need a solution that can scale with their traffic. We're always working
on products that make it easier for entrepreneurs to reach their audience and
help them make data driven decisions. Shopify is built in Ruby on Rails
running on a stack composed of Docker, Golang, Mysql and Redis. Our data
infrastructure uses Kafka, HDFS, Zookeeper and we use PySpark and Sklearn for
our data modeling and machine learning tasks. If you're interested in building
tools that empower Entrepreneurs come take a look at who we are and what we're
doing

\- blog: [https://engineering.shopify.com/](https://engineering.shopify.com/)

\- github: [https://github.com/Shopify](https://github.com/Shopify)

\- job postings: [https://jobs.lever.co/shopify?lever-
via=XBuWsYM_Q2](https://jobs.lever.co/shopify?lever-via=XBuWsYM_Q2)

------
someear
Polly | Software Engineers | Seattle, SF| FULL-TIME (Onsite) or Contract
(remote ok) [https://www.polly.ai](https://www.polly.ai)

Polly is a venture backed startup (with investors like Slack, SV Angel,
Amplify Partners and others) that is taking a consumer like approach to
enterprise surveys. We deliver our solution exclusively in messaging (Slack)
and currently support thousands of companies. We’re a small team (8 employees)
with great traction in an emerging space, so there’s the opportunity to come
in and have tremendous impact on the product, the culture, the company, and
the space itself. Our stack is Node, Typescript, Meteor, AWS. Our roles:

    
    
      * Mid/Senior Full Stack Developer (Seattle or SF)
      * Mid/Senior Backend Developer (Seattle or SF)
      * Mid/Senior Front-end engineer (Seattle)
      * Product Manager with technical background (Seattle)
    

We are also willing to take on 3 month contracts for senior remote devs
extremely proficient in Node, Javascript or Meteor. Must be in a similar
timezone to maximize overlap with the team.

Comp/Benefits:

    
    
      * Competitive salary + equity
      * Medical, dental, vision for you and your dependents
      * PTO
      * Paid parental leave
      * Laptop, headphones and budget to customize your setup
    

Send an email to me at samird@polly.ai and reference HN.

------
atishd
EquityZen | Engineering Lead | Manhattan, NYC | Onsite | Full Time

EquityZen is an early-mid stage financial technology company, backed by
leading venture and PE investors. Our platform enables large, private
companies to deliver liquidity to their shareholders, while providing
investors access to invest in these proven, pre-IPO companies. EquityZen has
served 75+ premier tech and digital health companies, and is proud to be
considered a liquidity provider by 1 out of 3 of the largest unicorns.

A testament to EquityZen's secure, paperless, and industry-defining online
investment platform, we have successfully completed 2,500+ private placement
transactions. Watch this short video to learn more: equityzen.com/press

EquityZen's investors include pedigreed VCs like Tim Draper as well as Wall St
behemoths like WorldQuant. Members of our team have deep experience in both
software engineering and financial technology, with prior experience at
institutions such as E&Y, AQR Capital Management, J.P. Morgan, and Symantec.
Check out the team here: equityzen.com/team

We're looking for an Engineering Lead to handle A-Z of our technology as we
bring private markets to the public.

Meet us & get started here: [https://jobs.lever.co/equityzen/?lever-
source=HackerNews](https://jobs.lever.co/equityzen/?lever-source=HackerNews)

------
roger_lee
Captain401 (YC S15) | San Francisco, CA | Full Time | ONSITE

Captain401 is a Y Combinator-backed company that offers an easy and affordable
401(k) retirement plan for the modern workforce. We've built an automated,
paperless 401(k) that makes it possible for small and medium-sized businesses
to offer a 401(k) benefit to their employees -- something that only 14% of
them are able to do today. In doing so, we're empowering businesses of any
size to safeguard the financial futures of their employees.

We’re also backed by top Silicon Valley investors:
[http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2016/02/24/captain401-ra...](http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2016/02/24/captain401-raises-3-5-million-
to-help-small-business-employees-save-for-retirement/). If you’ve been wanting
to dive into an early stage startup, this is the perfect time to start talking
to us.

We have a lot of open roles, so we'd love to hear from anyone interested to
working with us. Specifically, we're hiring for:

* Full-stack Engineer (We use Node.js, React.js, Golang, and PostgreSQL)

* Director of Finance and Business Operations

* Content/SEO Marketer

* Account Executive/SMB Sales

Reach out to careers@captain401.com, or apply at
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/captain401](https://boards.greenhouse.io/captain401)

------
omegak
Bity (bity.com) | Backend Developer | Neuchâtel, Switzerland | ONSITE and
partially remote | full-time

Bity is a young, growing Swiss startup. We are a team of local entrepreneurs
and professionals coming from UN, CERN, and the Bitcoin and Ethereum
communities. Our mission is to build the future of finance and help society
transition towards a fairer, more decentralized economy. Currently, our main
activity involves allowing people to buy and sell cryptocurrencies in exchange
of Euros and Swiss Francs. Our next steps: providing a wide range of reliable
services based on blockchain technologies.

We are looking for experienced backend developers in Python or talented
software engineers that can get up to speed quickly with our stack.
Correctness, pragmatism, and opinions are required for the job. Expertise with
Django, Flask, SQLAlchemy, pytest, PostgreSQL, and Kafka will be appreciated.

Selected candidates will be joining as core member of the onsite dev team and
should expect to receive responsibility quickly. In the short term, they will
be spending their time implementing new functionality with direct impact in
our business as well as helping design and migrate to our future architecture.
As the company size increases, they will also be given the opportunity to grow
professionally and to make their position evolve accordingly.

Are you a good fit? Ping me at alejandro@bity.com.

------
lyal
PullRequest | Engineering | Austin, TX | Full-Time | Onsite

PullRequest (YCombinator S17) is building the first platform for code review
as a service.

We combine great backend tooling, a custom IDE, with teams of reviews to
deliver first class code review. We’re hiring for engineers of all flavors to
help us build our platform. We write mostly in python and javascript, but
we’re running an agnostic stack.

We’re looking for amazing folks that care deeply about code quality. If that’s
you, please reach out to lyal@pullrequest.com

Early stage equity + salary

------
julia_emotech
Emotech Ltd | Research Engineer | London, UK | Permanent | Competitive salary
+ equity | Sponsor Visa

Emotech is looking for Research Engineers to join our team in London.

Requirement：

    
    
       * Minimum 3 years of software development experience in industry
       * Deep knowledge of a programming language (e.g. Python, C++) in Linux environment; working knowledge of multiple language
       * Ability to write high quality code
       * Experience in relevant fields, such as Computer Vision, Machine Learning, AI, Deep learning
       * Degree in Computer Science or other relevant area
       * Strong grasp of data structures, algorithms and communication protocols
    

Responsibilities：

    
    
       * Work in an Agile/Scrum environment to deliver high-quality software against aggressive schedule
       * Develop and run experiments to identify effective solution  
       * Code optimisations (Multi-core, Multi-thread, Parallel execution, GPU
       * Collaborate closely with the research team to turn research into working solution
    

Emotech Ltd:

Emotech ([https://www.heyolly.com/](https://www.heyolly.com/)) is a London-
based robotics startup that aims to improve the relationship between human and
technology with our innovative, AI-powered, personal robot named Olly.

If you are interested, please reach out to us at careers@emotech.co or
julia@emotech.co

------
alexatkeplar
Snowplow Analytics | Open-Source Engineer | Remote, INTERN.

Snowplow Analytics is looking for 1-2 open source software interns this Winter
(November through March), for a 8-12 week paid internship. Our winterns will
work directly on and contribute to projects within the Snowplow open source
stack ([https://github.com/snowplow](https://github.com/snowplow)). A Snowplow
intern loves coding, enjoys experimenting with new technologies and is
happiest working "in the open" on community/team projects. Technologies we use
at Snowplow include Scala, Rust, Go, Kinesis, Redshift, Spark, BigQuery, Beam,
Akka and Kafka.

This is a paid internship; we will consider remote candidates who are up to
UTC +/\- 5 hours maximum. Interested? Please email
intern@snowplowanalytics.com, and tell us about a piece of software you are
proud to have written. (And don't be afraid to suggest specific
projects/initiatives/features that you would like to work on in your
internship.)

For background on two of our recent internship programs check out:

    
    
      http://snowplowanalytics.com/blog/2016/03/17/2015-2016-winternship-wrapup/
      http://snowplowanalytics.com/blog/2015/07/10/introducing-our-2015-summer-interns/

~~~
alexatkeplar
Apologies - the winternship will be for 6-8 weeks, not 8-12.

~~~
mmirate
Does that change the start date or the end date? At the place where I'm taking
my undergrad education, the semester isn't quite over by November.

------
ipince
Leanplum | Product Manager, Software Engineers | San Francisco, CA | Full-time
| ONSITE | VISA sponsorship offered |
[https://www.leanplum.com](https://www.leanplum.com)

We're building a complete mobile marketing platform. You might've seen our
billboards on the 101 or bus stops around SF. In short, we help companies
engage with their mobile users. In practice, we let marketers create very
granularly targeted campaigns, and we handle the delivery, reporting, and
optimization for them (for example, think of a lifecycle campaign to prevent
churn, or a one-off campaign to send a discount to a specific set of users).

I lead the data team that serves as a foundation for user targeting, analysis,
optimizations. We ingest and process billions of events daily, and have a lot
of interesting infrastructure work happening.

We are a midsize company (~140 total, ~40 engineers), B2B, series C, with real
sustainable revenue, and growing very fast. My team is 4 people now and
looking to grow to 7 (1 PM, 2 Software Engineers (Backend or Fullstack)). I'm
also happy to put you in touch with other teams within the company.

Apply with the link below and _do_ send me a note to rodrigo at leanplum dot
com. (If you're applying for PM, just send me an email since we don't have a
job listing for that now). Job listing:
[https://www.leanplum.com/company/careers-
openings/?gh_jid=47...](https://www.leanplum.com/company/careers-
openings/?gh_jid=475396)

~~~
fireworks10
FYI - your non-www URL doesn't load

~~~
ipince
Thank you! Fixed.

------
gxespino
Excella | Arlington, VA & Washington, D.C. | Full-time, ONSITE |
[https://www.excella.com/](https://www.excella.com/)

We're a small-mid sized consulting company (~200 people) with a small company
feel. Founders really invest in personal development, have weekly if not
monthly happy hours, summer and winter weekend getaways, and the ability to
WFH when necessary. Also, the projects are pretty engaging and there's hardly
a dull moment. I'm on a small team working to revamp the entire US Immigration
portal - high visibility, and direct impact on millions of lives. The White
House has estimated that we'll make a 'direct impact on at least a million
lives this year alone. If you don't like were immigration is going in this
country, here's your chance to be on the front lines working to solve
immigration issues.

We are hiring for a wide range of positions in software development. Looking
mainly for Ruby, Rails, JavaScript, React/Redux, Python, .NET, and mobile
engineers for a variety of experience levels. However, we have more demand for
experienced engineers than junior engineers. Also always looking for DevOps
personnel. Please reach out to me or someone in HR if this interests you. My
email is glenn[dot]espinosa[at]excella[dot]com.

------
amolumd
WireWheel | Software Engineers (Backend, Frontend Web App Developers), Data
Engineer, Data Scientist | Washington, DC; Arlington, VA | Full-time | ONSITE

WireWheel is an exciting venture-funded startup that is developing an all-new
SaaS platform for companies to manage, use, and monetize data they have
collected about people while complying fully with US and international privacy
requirements. As the use, collection, and sharing of personal data has grown;
so has the need for companies to show that they are doing the right thing with
customer information and to demonstrate that they are complying with laws like
the new European General Data Protection Regulation ("GDPR") coming in May
2018. We are applying advanced machine learning and data analytics to a
serious challenge for today's data-driven enterprises.

WireWheel has the team, investors, customers and product to tackle these data
privacy and data protection challenges. WireWheel was founded by a combined
team with deep policy and database experience – including the former lead US
Negotiator on Data Privacy and Data Protection issues, along with a leading US
expert on database systems. WireWheel has built its Data Privacy Management
("DPM") Platform to tackle these issues as a service, and the company has
early Fortune 500 customers on board.

Please see
[https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/companies/wirewheel](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/companies/wirewheel)
for more details and open roles, or reach out to amol@wirewheel.io with any
questions.

------
jasonshen
Kingfisher | Engineering + Product| New York City

Kingfisher is a web-based visual mapping tool that helps individuals and
corporations organize, explain, and collaborate on complex issues. Our team is
based in New York City but we have team members located in Washington D.C.,
Los Angeles, and elsewhere. We entered an open beta in August of 2017 and our
early users hail from New York Times, Disney, Salesforce, Etsy, Stack
Overflow, Pinterest, Intuit, L’Oreal, and Vice.

Engineering

Senior Fullstack + Front End Engineers - We are looking for great engineers to
join our startup team as we build the next generation of content mapping
tools. These are enterprise-strength tools anyone can quickly learn to use to
map and track complex thoughts or systems of any kind.

Product

Product Manager - We are looking to hire our first Product Manager to help
guide the product’s development, identify and execute on company priorities,
and drive growth with both our consumer and enterprise customers.

Product Designer - Our canvas based interface provides an exceedingly diverse
range of users with tools to create compelling knowledge maps and track
complex thoughts or systems of any kind. We are looking for a great designer
to join our startup team as we build the next generation of content mapping
tools.

[https://kingfisher.link/jobs/](https://kingfisher.link/jobs/)

------
karig
Zumper | Lead Front-end Engineer | Full-time/On-site | San Francisco (SF) |
VISA

Zumper is the largest real estate startup and we're creating the first ever
end-to-end platform for renters. We believe that renters shouldn't engage with
technology only to search for their next home or apartment rental. We believe
that you should be able to walk into an open house or appointment, pull out
your phone, and make a binding application and offer for that unit right
there. This is how the next generation of the rental market will function, and
Zumper — with a unique twinned B2B and Consumer approach — is leading the way.

We are hiring for a Lead Front End Engineer with a strong portfolio of
experience using client-side MVC frameworks and managing engineers. You’ll
manage the development of features across Zumper’s Tenant and Professional web
apps (Zumper & Zumper Pro) as well as our new site, Padmapper
(www.padmapper.com). You will be heading up a small but nimble tight knit team
that is focused on delivering an incredible consumer experience across desktop
and mobile web.

We work primarily with two stacks: \- Angular v1 with Python/Django backend \-
React and Redux with Node Express

This role also comes with the opportunity to graduate into our Head of
Frontend.

If you're interested, feel free to ping me kari@zumper.com

------
ngtvspc
SimpleLegal (YCS13) | API Engineer, Python Engineers, Customer Success
Managers | Mountain View, CA | FULLTIME, ONSITE,
[https://www.simplelegal.com/careers](https://www.simplelegal.com/careers)

SimpleLegal is YC-backed, enterprise SaaS startup run by second-time founders
in Mountain View, CA. We are the software platform for the in-house legal
department. Sales has Salesforce. Marketing has HubSpot. Legal has
SimpleLegal.

Our stack: Python, Django, Django REST Framework, React, JQuery, Postgres.

API Engineer: Mid to senior engineer with experience working/designing APIs
(experience with Python and Django REST Framework a plus).

Python Engineers: Mid to senior Python engineers. Experience with larger
codebases, spanning multiple related products. Experience with Django is
great. Looking for people to shape best practices and engineering standards as
we grow the team.

Customer Success Managers (CSMs): Our CSMs are the first level of
communication to customers in need of support. The CSMs analyze issues logged
by customers, leverage product expertise and share best practices to help
establish our place at the top of the legal technology space.

Also hiring in many other customer facing roles: Sales Development,
Implementation, and Customer Support. More Info, jobs and application:
[https://www.simplelegal.com/careers](https://www.simplelegal.com/careers)

(Disclaimer: I'm an engineer at SimpleLegal)

------
sgt
Mezzanine | Product Developer | Cape Town/Stellenbosch, South Africa | Full-
Time | ONSITE but with a few REMOTE days per week

We deliver mobile-enabled solutions to companies doing business in Africa.
With an estimated 800 million mobile subscribers in Africa, we view mobile
technology as a major enabler for economic growth.

Our solutions cut costs, increases efficiency, improves risk management and
provides unrivaled access to users across the continent. Mezzanine works with
mobile network companies to provide solutions across multiple industries, with
our main focus being Healthcare, Agriculture and Education.

Our platform is a centralized mobile and enterprise service environment that
enables our clients with the deployment of vertical specific (e.g. health,
agriculture, education) solutions. Once a solution is deployed on the platform
authorized users can securely access it via the web (HTML5), a native
application on a mobile phone, USSD or SMS. Our aim is to decrease the cost of
delivering; and increase efficiency and accessibility to business services
across Africa.

Our tech stack is a mixture of JavaScript and our own Helium DSL (Domain
Specific Language). We are also Java lovers and use Python quite a bit
internally. PostgreSQL is our favorite database by far.

Right now we are looking for people at a junior to intermediate skill level.
We are not so concerned with your formal credentials, but rather your
attitude, willingness to learn new technologies and work ethic.

Let me know if you are interested - tk(at)mezzanineware(dot)com

~~~
jacobtheevans
Hey I'm interested but I am not seeing an email listed anywhere for me to
contact you. Can you link it below?

~~~
sgt
Sorry, I just realized HN doesn't do PM's. I've updated the comment. You can
also call me on zero73zero-zero85857.

------
julia_emotech
Emotech Ltd | Software Developer | London, UK | Permanent | Competitive salary
+ equity | Sponsor Visa

Emotech Ltd:

Emotech ([https://www.heyolly.com/](https://www.heyolly.com/)) is a London-
based robotics startup that aims to improve the relationship between human and
technology with our innovative, AI-powered, personal robot named Olly.

We are looking for Software Developers to join our team in London.

Requirement：

    
    
       * Minimum 3 years of software development experience in industry
       * Deep knowledge of a programming language (e.g. Python, C++) in Linux environment; working knowledge of multiple language
       * Degree in Computer Science or other relevant area
       * Strong grasp of data structures, algorithms and communication protocols
       * Great understanding of TDD, unit tests, end-to-end tests
       * AWS and Go is a plus
    

Responsibilities：

    
    
       * Develop new features of the personal robot
       * Work in an Agile/Scrum environment to deliver high quality software against aggressive schedules
       * Collaborate closely with machine learning and design expert
       * Establish architectural principles, select design patterns
       * Review designs and code done by others and provide constructive feedback
    

If you are interested, please reach out to us at careers@emotech.co or
julia@emotech.co

------
zach-kuhn
Smashing Boxes | Multiple Positions | Durham, NC; New Orleans, LA; Washington,
DC | Full-time | ONSITE |
[https://smashingboxes.com/careers/](https://smashingboxes.com/careers/)

Who we're looking for:

    
    
      - Front End Developers (Washington, DC)
      - iOS Developers (Durham, NC or New Orleans, LA)
      - Android Developers (Durham, NC)
      - Ruby on Rails Developers (Durham, NC)
    

Smashing Boxes is a digital product agency founded in Raleigh-Durham and with
another office in New Orleans. Our team is growing and we're looking for folks
who are curious, kind, creative, and great at what they do. We work with
exciting clients ranging from startups trying to get new ideas off the ground
to Fortune 500 companies tackling big challenges.

We're proud to offer great benefits like these:

    
    
      - 3 months maternity/1 month paternity
      - labs time on Fridays to work on whatever you want (projects currently include IoT, drones and VR)
      - flexible hours and work from home days
      - catered lunches every Friday
      - beer on tap
    

Apply to any of our openings at
[https://smashingboxes.com/careers/](https://smashingboxes.com/careers/) or
contact me directly at zach@smashingboxes.com.

------
yhosun
NepFin | Senior Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-time / Onsite |
Vue.js, Python Flask, PostgreSQL

NepFin's mission is to digitize commercial lending and provide capital to the
underserved entrepreneurs and business owners in the middle-market. To do so,
we must fix a broken system where an average company takes over 3-months to
secure a loan and pays hundreds of thousands in fees. With technology at the
core of our business, we believe we can reinvent this world and rebuild it
from the ground up, removing the inefficiencies in a $1.4 trillion market.

We raised our Seed round in January from a multi-billion-dollar family office
and we have the support of a deep bench of advisors. We have an amazing team
from online lending and traditional finance making us uniquely positioned to
bring commercial lending into the twenty-first century.

We are looking for a Senior Software Engineer to help us build transformative
web services for our customers and internal team. We're using Python / Flask
on the server side with Vue.js on the front-end.

Reach out to me (Engineering Manager) if you have any questions at
hyoo@nepfin.com.

[https://angel.co/neptune-financial-inc-
nepfin/jobs/271628-se...](https://angel.co/neptune-financial-inc-
nepfin/jobs/271628-senior-software-engineer)

------
mariano54
Token | Software Engineer | SF and LONDON| ONSITE
[https://token.io](https://token.io)

Token’s mission is to allow financial institutions, businesses, and people to
instantly and securely move money wherever they may be. To accomplish this,
we’re developing a powerful open banking platform with focus on openness,
security and the best possible customer experience. The result is an ecosystem
where money and information moves together, instantly, and in an open, global,
standard.

Our team comes from top companies like Google, Amazon, Apple, Microsoft,
Docker, Twitter, and Square, and our CEO, Steve Kirsch, has invented several
groundbreaking technologies and has had multiple billion dollar exits.

Token is working with a range of industry players to build the payments
ecosystem of the future. Partners include HSBC, Fidor, CGI, Capgemini and
VirtusaPolaris. Token has been recognized by leaders in the industry, such as
in SWIFT's Innotribe Startup Challenge 2015, GTS Global Innovator Competition
2016 and Plug & Plays Fintech EXPO. We're looking for mobile, web, backend,
security, and full stack engineers. Our technologies include Swift, Node,
React, Java, Kubernetes, and AWS.

Job listings: [https://token.io/careers](https://token.io/careers)

------
passive
Insight Catastrophe Group | [https://www.icg360.com/](https://www.icg360.com/)
| Quality Engineer | REMOTE preferred | full-time

Insight's vision is to innovate and modernize property insurance solutions
through technology, risk management and consulting from industry experts.
Insight uses sophisticated modeling to deliver value to clients and
policyholders nationwide.

We have a mostly-remote software organization, developing a RESTful web-
services platform the supports HTML and Flash (for now) front ends. At this
time, we can only hire people who can legally work in the US.

We are looking to add an engineer to our QA team, focused both on automation
of tests against our HTML interfaces, and various general API-level test
activities. We've established how we want to provide Quality services across
the company, and we are growing the team to facilitate that.

Our ideal candidate has some testing experience, is comfortable with a
"scripting" language or two, but is hungry to learn more about the best way to
produce and maintain high-quality software.

NOTE: We hired a similar position back in February
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13542545](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13542545)),
and while we will be reaching out to some of those who applied then, don't let
that discourage you from contacting me again now. :)

If this interests you, send me a note: alec<dot>munro<at>icg360<dot>com

------
hudbuddy
Lightstream | Lead Full-Stack Engineer | Chicago, IL | Onsite, Remote, Full-
Time, [https://www.golightstream.com/lead-full-stack-
engineer/](https://www.golightstream.com/lead-full-stack-engineer/)

Lightstream | Senior Backend Engineer | Chicago, IL | Onsite, Remote, Full-
Time, [https://www.golightstream.com/senior-backend-
engineer/](https://www.golightstream.com/senior-backend-engineer/)

Lightstream | Senior Frontend Engineer | Chicago, IL | Onsite, Remote, Full-
Time, [https://www.golightstream.com/senior-frontend-
engineer/](https://www.golightstream.com/senior-frontend-engineer/)

\---

Lightstream is a simple, powerful, and collaborative live video production
suite in your browser.

We are a small, but rapidly growing team of gaming, esports, and video
industry veterans. Members of our team have contributed to the success of
brands like SteelSeries, Machinima, Open Broadcasting Software, Major League
Gaming, ESL, Beyond Gaming, and even old school brands like GotFrag & World
Cyber Games.

If you have a passion for gaming, video, and bleeding edge technologies, let
us know!

[https://www.golightstream.com](https://www.golightstream.com) |
jobs@golightstream.com

------
mz_at_xlhybrids
XL Hybrids | Full-Stack Application Developer | Boston, MA | ONSITE
[http://xlhybrids.com/content/contact-us/#work-with-
us](http://xlhybrids.com/content/contact-us/#work-with-us)

We convert commercial vehicles into hybrids to reduce fuel consumption,
emissions, and maintenance. Our products provide a compelling return on
investment for fleet customers. We are looking for developers and data
scientists to expand our backend data processing and UI team and our embedded
controls team.

Our work offers:

    
    
      * positive real-world impact
      * connected vehicles
      * continuous data processing
      * automation
      * challenging and varied problem space
      * opportunities to contribute throughout the company
    

Our current choices:

    
    
      * SVG, React, React Native, Relay, GraphQL
      * Storm, Kafka
      * Cassandra, MySQL, elasticsearch
      * Docker, Ubuntu
      * AWS
      * Embedded Java and C.
    

We are looking for experienced full-stack JavaScript developers, data
scientists, and embedded controls software engineers.

If this sounds interesting, checkout out our job listings at
[http://xlhybrids.com/content/contact-us/#work-with-
us](http://xlhybrids.com/content/contact-us/#work-with-us) and get in touch!

------
austenallred
Lambda School (YC S17) | CS & Web Development Instructor (Part-Time and Full-
Time), AI Instructor (Part-Time), Cryptography/Security/Blockchain Instructor
(Part-Time) | Pleasanton, CA or REMOTE |
[https://lambdaschool.com](https://lambdaschool.com)

We're a revolutionary new school, backed by Y Combinator and the top investors
in Silicon Valley, that trains people to be world-class software engineers for
free, in exchange for a share of their future income.

Our core, full-time CS + Web Dev class is now well-established and growing
rapidly. We're making it available part-time starting in December, and need
instructors to help scale that and make that possible.

We're also creating "graduate" evening classes to help existing engineers gain
skills that make them more valuable (starting with AI/ML, cyprography, etc).

You'd be responsible for teaching students, helping iterate on and develop
curriculum, and overall helping students succeed in their careers.

You can see the full curriculum for our CS classes here:
[https://github.com/LambdaSchool/LambdaCSA-
Syllabus](https://github.com/LambdaSchool/LambdaCSA-Syllabus).

We offer competitive engineering salary, equity, and benefits. Email
careers@lambdaschool.com with resume or CV.

------
aholtham
Front End Software Engineer | Sydney, Australia | ONSITE | VISA

At IRESS we're passionate about building software that helps hundreds of
thousands of people make better financial decisions. You'll help build our
flagship financial planning product - XPLAN. We've won best Financial Planning
product of the year for 10 years running with thousands of users in 6
countries. We're one of Australia's largest Fintech's and have 25K+ customers
in just Australia and New Zealand alone. We’re looking for Front End Software
engineers to join us in 2018. You'll tackle complex, unique problems at scale
working with React 15, Angular 2, ES6, HTML 5, CSS 3, Bitbucket, Artifactory
etc

We're also looking at AWS, continuous delivery (TeamCity) and functional
programming as we continue to improve how we build our products. We have a
culture of continuous learning and community with our yearly Hackathon, lunch
and learns, games nights, meetups, the chance to take time off work to get
involved in charity initiatives, yoga and the occasional whiskey tasting
session. We can consider providing a VISA and relocation support if you're
based overseas.

If you would like to apply or find out more, feel free to contact me on
adrian.holtham@iress.com.au.

------
kennyjwilli
Compute Software | DevOps Engineer | Mountain View, CA | Full Time | Remote
(must be Bay Area)

Compute Software is a VC-backed seed stage startup revolutionizing how
businesses grow value from running in the cloud. Our AI and decision-sciences-
based software platform dynamically optimizes and automates cloud services
based on the most critical business objectives. The engineering team is the
driving force behind our product; we are building elegant, intuitive, and
scalable software on a global scale, and we want you to be a part of it!

Your Role: \- Collaborating with teammates on unique challenges at scale. \-
Research, evaluate, and implement a software deployment strategy for a highly
available, fault tolerant system. \- Test automation. \- Deployment
automation. What We're Looking For: \- Knowledge of the various container
orchestration platforms (Kubernetes, Mesos+Marathon, Docker Swarm, Nomad,
etc.) \- Experience with AWS in a production environment: EC2, S3, VPC, IAM,
ELB, CloudWatch. \- Terraform \- Linux system administration. \- Configuration
management with tools like Puppet and Chef. \- Built highly available, fault
tolerant systems. \- BS in Computer Science or related field preferred. Send
CV/LinkedIn and GitHub to jobs@computesoftware.com with the subject line:
Application for Devops Engineer

~~~
jsmthrowaway
> Remote (must be Bay Area)

So, does that mean not remote?

~~~
mmt
Presumably not. I'd expect it to mean that the position is for someone who
isn't expected to come in every day but could be available for in-person work
on short notice.

------
deathwarmedover
Skyscanner | full-time, mid to senior various | London, Barcelona, Edinburgh,
Glasgow, Budapest, Sofia | ONSITE, VISA
[http://grnh.se/uvwteh1](http://grnh.se/uvwteh1)

We're one of the biggest (and growing) technology-led travel search products
in the world. Unbiased and free, we help tens of millions of travelers to see
the world every month.

We are hiring at mid to senior level in many disciplines:

    
    
        - Full stack, working with React on the frontend. 
     
        - Growth, product and designer roles.  
    
        - Backend engineers for micro-services and distributed systems.  
    
        - Data engineering, data science, and machine learning roles.  
    
        - iOS & Android.
    

We work with open source technology and have great tooling for: Docker, Java,
Python, JavaScript & NodeJS.

I've been at Skyscanner for 1.5 years and I really like working here. You will
get lots of freedom and responsbility, and work on solving problems at
impressive scale. People are smart and friendly here, and there's always a lot
of effort put in to make Skyscanner an even better place to work. If you've
got good software industry or tech company experience, know what best
practices look like, and have the drive to improve product and people around
you: we're interested.

You can click my referral link at the top of this post, or email me:
robin.tweedie@skyscanner.net if you would like to be referred or have any
questions. Permanent & on-site roles only: relocation and visa assistance for
senior roles.

------
ARR
Cadmus | Front End Developer (React/Redux) | Melbourne, AU | Full-Time |
Onsite

We are a Melbourne based startup that is growing fast and is well funded for
expansion. Cadmus is an online environment where assessment can be created by
teachers and completed by students. It offers you a new way of conducting
assessment, with no compromise on workload, academic integrity or student
experience. This enables you to create the right assessment piece to achieve
your graduate and learning outcomes.

We are looking for a software developer (mainly front-end) who can help us
expand and scale the Cadmus platform as it reaches millions of University
students around the world. Our platform is reliant on rich front-end
applications which drives the entire product experience.

The requirements on these applications keep us on the edge of web standards
and web APIs. Hence, we are looking for a React and front-end superstar. A
talent for UI and UX design would be awesome! If you are willing, you can
definitely dip your hands in our back-end Elixir code.

Tech: Elixir, Phoenix, Python, React, Redux, Apollo, GraphQL...

If you have a passion for the new declarative web and love building in React,
come join us! You can email us at careers @ cadmus dot io. Let us know you
have read this.

PS: We are also fans of the functional reactive programming paradigm (through
Redux), and FP in general.

------
jmeng2017
Coatue Management | New York, NY | Data Engineer/ Data Scientist | Fulltime |
ONSITE

Coatue Management is a $10bn hedge fund that was founded in 1999. We focus on
investments in the technology, media and telecommunications sectors.

We're building a market intelligence platform based on non-traditional data
(ie. non-financial data) and are looking for unique and creative sources of
data (everything from e-commerce pricing to satellite data) to use to model
key firm and economic metrics.

Data Engineer: • Strong Scala experience • Experience in using and tuning
Spark on large datasets (>10TB) for batch processing • Preferably has
experience with AWS EMR and/or strong algorithms and data structure background
• Bonus: Experience with other big data tech (e.g. Hadoop/YARN, Scalding,
Flink, Summingbird) and/or lambda architectures and/or experience in
using/implementing ML/NLP algorithms at scale

Data Scientist: • Strong R or Python experience • Experienced at SQL or Spark
• Keen to not only do ad hoc data diving but also build automated tools for
repeating that analysis. • Employs best practices of software engineering in
data science work (ie. Git, DRY etc.) • Interest in applying quantitative and
technical skills to “real world” data problems

Email us if you're interested or want to learn more: hr@coatue.com

------
joekrill
Thrive TRM | Senior Software Engineer | Haddonfield, NJ (Philadelphia, PA) |
ONSITE | Full Time

We're a fast-growing SAAS company looking to add an additional senior engineer
to the team. Our core product is used for managing the recruiting process
(primarily focused on executive recruiting, but we're used by all kinds of
search firms, in-house recruiters, and VCs). We're in Haddonfield, NJ, which
is a quick 20-minute PATCO ride from Philadelphia (lots of us come in from
Philly). We prefer folks be onsite but are flexible with allowing remote work
on occasion.

Our dev team currently consists of 2 senior developers and 4 juniors. We'd
like to add another experienced senior dev. Our app uses Ruby on Rails on the
backend, so experience there would be great. We also use Postgres,
Elasticsearch, Redis, and RabbitMQ. We're currently transitioning our frontend
to a React+redux SPA (we're maybe halfway there, so we do still have quite a
bit of server-generated pages).

Apply and/or see more job details here:
[http://jobs.thriveapp.ly/job/2](http://jobs.thriveapp.ly/job/2)

More about the company: [http://thrivetrm.com/](http://thrivetrm.com/)

Questions? Feel free to reach out to me directly: joe@thrivetrm.com.

------
eriktrautman
Viking Education | Course Mentor | Remote | Part Time |
[http://www.vikingcodeschool.com](http://www.vikingcodeschool.com)

Viking Code School is a 100% online development bootcamp driven by the mission
of launching a million high-growth careers around the world regardless of a
student’s location, prior experience or economic standing.

Our mentor-led Flex Program pairs students with industry veterans who perform
weekly code reviews as part of the learning process. It is a great chance to
pass on your knowledge without leaving your day job (or your house). As a
mentor, you work with your mentee(s) during their full time in the course,
which typically takes between 6-12 months to finish. You meet with your mentee
1-3 times per week for code review and can work with anywhere from 1 to 10+
students, depending on desire and ability.

As a mentor, you have access to the course materials so you can get up to
speed on anything you aren't firm on.

Check-ins are compensated.

Requirements:

* 5+ years of professional development experience as part of an engineering team, specifically in JavaScript, SQL, NoSQL, testing and frontend frameworks.

* Strong grounding in CS fundamentals like Data Structures and Algorithms.

Email careers@vikingcodeschool.com with your CV, links and anything else that
would prove your development or teaching ability and general awesomeness.

------
olanaw
OpsTalent | Angular Front End Developer| Full-time | Wroclaw, Poland

OpsTalent is a software development & multi-lingual company created by young,
ambitious and open for new challenges people as well as by experienced
professionals, who are always there to share their knowledge. We believe that
through hard work and involvement but mostly through creativity and the common
goal we can achieve global success. Let’s team up and strive for excellent
performance in IT, social media, customer service, research, hr and other
fields.

Right now we are looking for an Angular Front End Developer who will be
creating embedded systems essential to many products manufactured by reputable
high tech companies worldwide. By creating a new medical application for the
newly established medical division you will work on the module using AI to
develop a system to monitor and manage operating procedures.

Important knowledge: Angular 2 with Typescript, Karma and Jasmine for testing

This position is based in Wroclaw, but there is a chance to work remotely part
of the time.

Check for more details: [http://opstalent.com/job/angular-front-end-
developer/](http://opstalent.com/job/angular-front-end-developer/) or apply at
recruitment@opstalent.com .

------
CityWanderer
fieldmargin | Web / full-stack developer | Clerkenwell, London, UK | Onsite |
Full time | Competitive salary + equity + private healthcare + pension

fieldmargin are building a hub for farmers to access all of the technology
they use across their farm. We allow them to integrate their drone
photography, satellite imagery, historical paper maps, IoT sensors and
machinery, with our easy-to-use note taking and collaboration apps. We're a
small team of 10 working in Clerkenwell.

We have a React powered web application, native iOS and Android applications
and a Java/Spring backend. We use Python for small services and for
prototyping. Everything is hosted in AWS.

We're looking for a mid-senior developer to join our Web & APIs team, you'll
be tasked with:

    
    
      - building our main React web application that forms the core of our product
      - creating integrations to pull data in from our partners
      - designing and building the public APIs that allow everyone to connect to our systems
      - working full stack with the most appropriate tools for the job
    

We expect you to have existing experience building React applications and
knowledge across the stack, but Python, Java and AWS can be learnt on the job.
If you're interested or have further questions, please email
colin@fieldmargin.com.

------
yosito
Senior Node/Python Developer Greenbelt, MD | ONSITE | NASA (SSAI Contract)

SSAI is looking for a highly qualified, seasoned software developer who values
exploration, discovery, efficiency, and finding resolutions to complex issues.
This individual must be self-motivated, demonstrate initiative, exhibit a
strong work ethic, and have excellent written and verbal skills, time
management, organizational skills, as well as the ability to work in a
distributed team environment.

Our team provides architecture, development, and operations support for NASA’s
Global Imagery Browse Services
([https://earthdata.nasa.gov/gibs](https://earthdata.nasa.gov/gibs)), an open-
source ([https://github.com/nasa-gibs](https://github.com/nasa-gibs)) web
service designed with the goal of advancing user interactions through full-
resolution earth science data visualizations captured by NASA’s Earth
observing satellites. On a daily basis, thousands of users explore the past
and present state of the planet to support a wide range of activities – from
locating remote forest fires to navigating around ice laden seas to tracking
the progress of tropical cyclones. Our goal is to enable this exploration and
discovery of our ever-changing and evolving Earth. Additionally, we are
committed to open source ideals and believe in sharing what we’ve done while
learning from others.

You’ll work closely with our engineers, developers, operators, and our NASA
customers to develop and support GIBS as it migrates its existing Linux-based
on-premises system into an Amazon Web Service cloud-computing environment.
Your primary responsibilities will include:

\- Participate in software requirements and test plan reviews \- Mature an AWS
cloud-based software design, integration process, and deployment model \-
Develop open-source software leveraging AWS services \- Support operations and
testing activities

[https://www.ssaihq.com/employment/careers/Careers.aspx?adata...](https://www.ssaihq.com/employment/careers/Careers.aspx?adata=EH8tklwxi692YNGoVXnOQdUgK%2bpURSHR0SRRYl1zXMTGhezkvlUiA8hixIOhlJu6Aln959zWdPrUfjwU6N3XWFxmdunU4NTeOAY3g1bgeZMZm1mmDdPR1ZOJudWLSwaaFZjxkYeM6cJbCBRH0BZUiIa4p%2bVGL19dAIQVuT%2f29KBzC6BAmhxgHNN9lNmf46KSog%3d%3d)

------
mkonecny
Lucova Inc. | Toronto | Front End Developer and Full-Stack Developer | Full
Time | Onsite

[https://www.lucova.com/](https://www.lucova.com/)

> Lucova Inc. is an emerging technology company headquartered in downtown
> Toronto with a North American presence. We bring technology, data and people
> together to enhance the human touch-points in the world of offline commerce
> - think IoT for physical stores. Our tools help brands realize their
> customer experience aspirations by turning customers’ smartphones into
> intelligent Bluetooth sensors that interact with the in-store point-of-sale
> infrastructure - informing staff of their customer’s presence on arrival,
> enabling hands free payments and generating opportunities for brand moments.

We're a Ruby + Java + Angular based company with a small group of developers
looking to add additional developers to our core team. Our culture is great
and you get that startup feel while working with experienced developers. We
are looking for someone who is passionate about solving problems and loves to
get their hands dirty (if you full-stack then it's a major bonus). We are
located near Adelaide and Spadina.

Apply at [https://www.lucova.com/careers](https://www.lucova.com/careers)

------
melewi
Melewi | UX (Product) Designer | REMOTE | PART TIME 2pm-6pm GMT+8, 8am-12pm
CET +2

Melewi is building a team of kickass designers to be based anywhere on the
globe (your working time should have an overlap from 2pm — 6pm GMT +8). We
work with exciting startups and international brands like Visa, Samsung and
McDonald’s. You'll be working closely together with the team to work on and
lead multiple client projects.

What's the ideal candidate? \- A strong background of at least 2 years in UX
design (user research, usability testing, etc.). \- A thorough understanding
of site functionality, interaction, site architecture, user interfaces and
navigation \- Experience in how to build an awesome product \- Proficiency in
tools such as Photoshop, Sketch, & Balsamiq, Invision. \- Fun and has a great
attitude!

How to apply? Apply by sending us an email at hello@melewi.net. Please include
a cover letter, portfolio, résumé as well as a quick video to introduce
yourself and tell us why you want to join the team. We’re all really excited
to meet you!

Read the full job description here: [https://medium.com/@thedesignnomad/ux-ui-
designer-for-melewi...](https://medium.com/@thedesignnomad/ux-ui-designer-for-
melewi-d9c97728aeaa)

------
sdaniel
Scalable Press | Software Engineer | Full-time + ONSITE | San Francisco or
Indianapolis | [http://scalable.press/jobs](http://scalable.press/jobs)

Hey HN, Scalable Press here reaching out here because we are bootstrapped,
profitable, and hiring software engineers! Scalable Press is a printing and
fulfillment company focused on efficiency. We're using technology to automate
the printing industry. At each step of the production process, we develop our
own solutions to increase production efficiency while decreasing costs.

Your potential projects:

-Work on our e-commerce products, offering the best value and turnaround in customization to millions of customers

-Improve our mockup pipeline for rendering millions of stunning product designs

-Work on tooling that enables our service-oriented backends

-Implement IoT, vision, and hardware integration to create industry-leading warehouses (using Node.js)

More questions about our team? Visit us at [http://scalable.press/engineering-
culture/](http://scalable.press/engineering-culture/). It covers engineering
culture, past projects, and future projects you might work on with us.

Interested? Apply at
[http://scalable.press/jobs/](http://scalable.press/jobs/)

------
doh
Pex | Multiple Positions | Downtown, Los Angeles | ONSITE, FULL-TIME |Salary
$100k+ & Equity | [https://pex.com](https://pex.com) Pex is a search engine
for music and video, that uses the content as a base for its search (think of
Google Image Search just for video/music with some more features built at top
of the technology). To the moment we've indexed more than 5.6B videos with
daily addition of ~60M. We operate a massive stack
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13726224](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13726224)),
currently using mostly C/C++, Go and Java in most of our pipeline and
Javascript and Python for frontend and data analysis.

Instead of dumping money into swanky offices, we offer 30 days of paid
vacation, fully covered health benefits (gold plan), commuter benefits, cover
costs of visiting conferences and more.

We're looking for skilled senior developers (C/C++, Go, Java, Python/Ruby)
that want to work on some very challenging technical problems, in a massive
scale. We don't discriminate based on your prior experiences and knowledge of
any particular language(s). If you want to learn more, reach out directly to
me at r@pex.com

------
FitAnalytics
Fit Analytics|Backend Developer (Golang)|Full-time| Berlin, Germany| Onsite
only

We use machine learning to help leading fashion and clothing retailers solve
sizing, boost conversions and slash returns. Join Fit Analytics and you'll be
an integral part of an established, yet flexible team working together to
solve a problem that affects just about every single person that has ever
ordered clothing online.

What The Role Involves: Implementing and improving server-side code Splitting
parts of the current server-side code (Node.js) into modules that can be
deployed as micro services (e.g written in Golang) Making database schema
changes to support new features Adding real-time reporting of metrics that can
be translated into code performance indicators Introducing new data structures
that enable better and more specific recommendations

If you're excellent at what you do and want to apply those skills to solving a
genuinely hard problem together with a great bunch of people, you've come to
the right place. To take the next step, send us your CV and a brief message
explaining why you’re the perfect fit!

Contact: recruiting@fitanalytics.com Website:
[https://www.fitanalytics.com/](https://www.fitanalytics.com/)

------
Virgo_matt
Virgo (Techstars NYC '17) | Software Engineering Generalist | San Francisco,
CA | ONSITE | [https://virgosvs.com](https://virgosvs.com)

Virgo provides a cloud based video recording platform for colonoscopies. We
enable gastroenterologists to use procedure videos for research, training,
quality improvement, and patient satisfaction. We also use the incoming video
data to train machine learning models on automated polyp
detection/classification.

Our platform consists of an IoT recording device, backend video ingestion, and
a web based physician portal. Accordingly, we're looking for skilled software
generalists that can contribute to backend, front-end, and even some hardware.

We have several pilots with large academic medical centers scheduled to launch
in Q4/Q1. We just graduated from Techstars NYC and are looking for engineers
to work directly with our CTO. Current stack includes Python, Docker,
Resin.io, Kubernetes, AWS, Django, and Javascript. Experience with video
streaming and retrieval is a plus. Mostly looking for high performers with
positive attitudes.

Message directly or apply [https://angel.co/virgo-surgical-video-
solutions/jobs](https://angel.co/virgo-surgical-video-solutions/jobs)

------
siumeiman
LaunchDarkly | launchdarkly.com | Oakland, CA | Full time | Onsite

LaunchDarkly is a rapidly growing software company with a strong mission and
vision carried out by a talented and diverse team of employees. Our goal is to
help teams build better software, faster. You'll join a small team from
companies like Atlassian, Intercom, and GitHub, and you'll have an immediate
impact with our product and customers.

Distributed Systems Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/7c2a0f73-c630-4baa-804f-a...](https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/7c2a0f73-c630-4baa-804f-af1568cd6595)

Full-stack Software Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/812ec9eb-1ccc-4ebe-a4d1-7...](https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/812ec9eb-1ccc-4ebe-a4d1-7de6ff083b7b)

Customer Success Director:
[https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/4fb990e9-c9e0-409a-aad5-6...](https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/4fb990e9-c9e0-409a-aad5-63c036c49f27)

Technical Support Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/9957c05d-1d62-4382-a9fb-2...](https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/9957c05d-1d62-4382-a9fb-2e59b5bfb865)

------
OnPrem_Katelyn
OnPrem Solution Partners| Sr. DevOps Engineer | Austin, Texas| Onsite|
[http://www.onprem.com/](http://www.onprem.com/) OnPrem Solution Partners is a
consulting and technology firm that is helping Hollywood come into the digital
age by automating their content management and content delivery from photo
shoots to movie theaters and consumer facing sites like iTunes, Hulu and
Netflix. Our consultants are On Premise in LA and NYC with our development
team in Austin, TX. At the Innovation and Development Center (IDC) we build
custom software applications that support our clients needs and business
objectives. Our highly collaborative team works in an agile environment with
with direct access to our clients and partners.

A few of the areas of experience we are looking for:

 _5+ years of LINUX and /or Windows system administration experience
_Experience deploying and using CI/CD platforms _A Commitment to
Infrastructure as Code_ Experience with container technology for application
packaging, delivery, and operation

Please apply
here:[https://jobs.lever.co/onprem.com/6ef9332e-2b9e-4581-88b7-938...](https://jobs.lever.co/onprem.com/6ef9332e-2b9e-4581-88b7-938691ec393f)

------
caseyrabiea
The Trade Desk | Full Time, Onsite | San Jose CA, San Francisco CA, Aliso
Viejo CA, Ventura CA, Bellevue WA, Boulder CO, New York NY, London UK, Sydney
AUS

Hiring: All levels of software engineers, as well as front-end focused
developers who are comfortable with data-access design, development and
optimization.

You might be a great fit for The Trade Desk dev team if:

* You are a full-stack engineer who wants to work everywhere, not just a small subset of components. Experience / interest in working in a variety of layers and technologies within a SOA is a must for our team. This includes: client-side AngularJS / JQuery, MVC-based web architecture, external RESTful APIs, distributed (and in our case, highly scaled) request handling services, no-SQL and relational SQL databases, many-layered data pipeline (e.g. data bus architecture, Hadoop / MPP data warehouse, etc.) that moves hundreds of thousands of items per second, and data visualization (e.g. Tableau). Experience in all these layers is not strictly required, but we do like to see experience working in more than one, as well as eagerness to work on projects that might slice through them all.

* You have product-driven software development experience using a modern, object-oriented language. Memory-managed languages are best -- .e.g. C#, Java, Python, Ruby, etc. We do most of our work in C#/.Net, but specific experience here is not required.

Cool stuff about TTD:

* Our platform processes 7million+ queries per second

* Work with the best engineering team in AdTech

* The combination of huge data sets, high throughput, low latency and amazing scale means that we're constantly solving some of the biggest challenges in computer science.

* We've grown faster than any other adtech company in the industry, and have been recently recognized as one of the fastest growing companies in America by Inc. Magazine and Deloitte.

* Amazing Company Culture (We're very proud of our top rating on Glassdoor)

* Top-tier benefits

If you're interested, please apply directly on our website:
[https://www.thetradedesk.com/join-us/open-
positions](https://www.thetradedesk.com/join-us/open-positions)

~~~
greenteamuimui
Hi there, can you elaborate on the 8+yr experience question in the "Software
Engineer" role posting in SF (not the senior one, as the senior one also has
the same question...)? Thanks!

------
cwik
CaseWare | Toronto, Canada | Full-time | Multiple Positions | Onsite

We are looking for experienced developers to help us build our next generation
of cloud solutions for accounting and audit. CaseWare is the dominant provider
of mission-critical accounting and auditing software used by domestic and
global accounting firms and a leading provider of auditing software to
governments, tax authorities and corporations.

We're actively hiring for the following positions:

* Data Engineer [NoSQL, Presto, Spark, Redshift]: [https://www.caseware.com/careers/45B342A9F5/data-engineerlea...](https://www.caseware.com/careers/45B342A9F5/data-engineerlead-data-warehousing)

* Data Platform Developer [Java, Scala, Apache Spark]: [https://www.caseware.com/careers/F8CFCDD05E/software-enginee...](https://www.caseware.com/careers/F8CFCDD05E/software-engineer-data-platform)

Our stack: Docker, Kubernetes, AWS, Java, Scala, Apache Spark, TypeScript,
Angular 2. If you have experience with any of these let's talk!

Mention 'HN' in your application. Other positions available at
[https://www.caseware.com/careers/](https://www.caseware.com/careers/)

------
gmandiant
TGS - Irvine, CA and Princeton, NJ | Full Time | ONSITE | $180 - 250k (base)
salary

TGS is a quantitative hedge fund with offices in Princeton, NJ and Irvine, CA.
We are not a traditional hedge fund: we are first and foremost a technology
company applying mathematics and machine learning to the markets. Our fund
offers a rich variety of challenging problems with an academic culture and
highly competitive compensation.

We are looking for extremely talented generalist software engineers and
research scientists in technical disciplines to join our team. Your work will
consist of using the TB of data we ingest every day to develop new financial
models and trading algorithms.

Ideal software engineering candidates demonstrate superlative programming
skills and a propensity for solving complex problems, and research scientist
candidates typically have a PhD in a quantitative discipline with published
work to point to. But we're not picky - if you believe your technical
accomplishments stand out, we'd like to hear from you. Prior experience in
finance is not necessary.

For inquiries, questions or to submit resumes, please contact
gmandiant@gmail.com. You absolutely must submit "number 2" in the headline
along with which position you're interested in, or your email will go
unanswered. No recruiters.

------
lordlarm
Kolonial.no | Software Engineer; Dev Ops; Data Scientist; iOS developer |
Oslo, Norway | ONSITE [http://jobb.kolonial.no/](http://jobb.kolonial.no/)

Kolonial.no are one of the fastest growing startups in Norway recently valued
at ~$180 million after just 3 years of operations. We're enabling users to buy
their groceries online and have already thousands of daily customers.

We're unique in that we've built a complete warehouse, logistics, and
procurement platform with millions of daily transactions and lots of
interesting challenges as automation becomes a more important. This has
allowed us to scale and adapt quickly to market and business demands.

Our technology stack is primarily Python, Django, PostgreSQL, HAProxy, Salt,
Elastic Search, Celery, SCSS and Javascript + React.js where suitable. You can
read more about our stack here:
[https://kolonial.no/om/teknologi/](https://kolonial.no/om/teknologi/).

Non-exhaustive list of benefits: a competitive salary; autonomy; warm lunch
made by our office chef; new offices in central Oslo; and whatever equipment
you would like to develop on. Norwegian is not a requirement, but it is
preferred if at least you'd like to learn.

------
Thunderberry
Salesforce | ONSITE San Francisco or Seattle | Sr Software Engineer,
Enterprise API

The API team at Salesforce.com is looking for an experienced developer to help
architect the next generation of web services API for the Force.com platform.
The API currently serves over half of all traffic for the salesforce.com
ecosystem, with billions of transactions a month, over a trillion records a
month, across 30+ versions of API endpoints and formats.

Responsibilities: · Architect, design, implement and tune robust features that
perform at scale in a multi-tenant environment · Define and evangelize API
frameworks and best practices for API development for all salesforce.com ·
Work across the organization to review and define new API services · Resolve
technical issues in existing applications

Required Experience/Skills: · Deep knowledge of REST and the HTTP protocol ·
Deep knowledge of Java and related technologies · Experience building highly
scalable, distributed systems · Good knowledge of SQL and relational database
programming · Multiple years of experience in software design · Ability to
work on multiple projects against deadlines · Bachelor's Degree in computer
science or equivalent experience · 7+ years of industry experience

Desired Experience/Skills: · SOAP / XML / JSON · Encryption / SSL / OAuth ·
PL/SQL and Oracle tuning experience

[https://careers.secure.force.com/jobs/apex/ts2__JobDetails?j...](https://careers.secure.force.com/jobs/apex/ts2__JobDetails?jobId=a1k70000002GfBKAA0)

------
47
Article | Front End Engineer | Vancouver, BC | ONSITE,
[https://www.article.com](https://www.article.com)

Article is a vertically integrated online furniture brand. I am looking for
several Software Engineer to join my development team. Here are some of the
exciting problems you can work on while at Article:

1) Traditional furniture companies sends out millions of physical catalogues.
We think are inefficient and costly. Can you build the ultimate digital
alternate to the physical catalogue?

2) We manage our own Transportation and Deliveries. Can you optimize and
automate the warehouse and final mile carrier selection for a shipment?

3) Furniture takes lot of space and they are costly to store and ship. Can you
answer the question What product should keep in stock, how much should we keep
in stock and where should we stock them?

4) We currently operate our own warehouses. Can you predict where and when
should we open our next warehouse?

5) Current generation of warehouse management systems are geared towards small
items. Furniture is huge and bulky. Can you design and build an efficient
software for managing and shipping furniture at scale?

6) [https://www.article.com](https://www.article.com) is the only way to buy
our furniture. Can you create a better customer experience?

------
fasteddie
HoneyBook | San Francisco, CA and Tel-Aviv, Israel | ONSITE

We're building a market network [1] for creative professionals. We have a
workflow product that members love, and now we're working on building the
network and marketplace on top. The team is great and the work is challenging,
and although we're growing fast, it remains feeling small because we take care
to keep it that way.

Stack: Rails, Angular, React

Info: [https://www.honeybook.com/careers](https://www.honeybook.com/careers)

Check the descriptions in the links, and let me know if you have any
questions. I'm Eddie, on one of our development teams: eddie a t honeybook ,
com

Some key roles we're looking to fill (but there are plenty more!):

-Business Data Analyst (SF):

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/honeybook/jobs/750812](https://boards.greenhouse.io/honeybook/jobs/750812)

-Sr UX Designer (SF or Tel Aviv):

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/honeybook/jobs/143687](https://boards.greenhouse.io/honeybook/jobs/143687)

Also plenty on the sales, finance, and operations side too.

\-- [1] [https://techcrunch.com/2015/06/27/from-social-to-market-
netw...](https://techcrunch.com/2015/06/27/from-social-to-market-netw...).

~~~
TrinaryWorksToo
Hi Honeybook! I'd love to look at your jobs, this is what I see:
[https://gyazo.com/e46aa6230dc16c2bed1819452af724a4](https://gyazo.com/e46aa6230dc16c2bed1819452af724a4)

~~~
spektom
Looks like they have upgraded the API version, but have forgotten to update
the Web page.

Here's the correct API call:
[https://api.honeybook.com/api/v2/careers/get_careers](https://api.honeybook.com/api/v2/careers/get_careers)

Maybe this was done on purpose, so appropriate candidates would reveal the
list themselves? [https://ibb.co/mSjOyw](https://ibb.co/mSjOyw) :)

~~~
TrinaryWorksToo
It's a little known secret good engineers only browse in raw JSON.

~~~
fasteddie
Thanks for the flag, all fixed now :). Wish I could say it was a clever test!

------
wearhere
Mixmax | Full-Stack Engineer or Fall/Spring/Summer Interns | On-site San
Francisco (relocation provided), remote an option w/experience |
[https://mixmax.com/careers](https://mixmax.com/careers)

We're a profitable fast-growing startup looking for all types of engineers:
full-stack, backend, site reliability, data, machine learning.

Mixmax is the future of email and external communications. Just like you use
Slack to talk within your team, you use Mixmax to talk to people outside of
your team. Primarily, we help sales and recruiting teams achieve more and with
greater consistency by automating their most common workflows and integrating
with their existing toolchain - Gmail, Inbox, Salesforce, Slack, text
messaging and more.

You'll work on a modern cloud-based web app built on universal/isomorphic
Javascript using open source technologies, including: React, Node, Mongo,
Elasticsearch, Electron (more: [http://stackshare.io/mixmax/mixmax-for-
web](http://stackshare.io/mixmax/mixmax-for-web))

Check out our engineering blog:
[https://mixmax.com/engineering](https://mixmax.com/engineering)

Email careers@mixmax.com and let’s chat!

------
chetanahuja
PacketZoom | Developer Evangelist | San Mateo, CA | REMOTE | NO
RECRUITERS/AGENCIES PLEASE.

PacketZoom

\----------

PacketZoom is revolutionizing network connectivity for mobile apps. Our Mobile
AMPO (Application Performance Monitoring & Optimization) platform offers an
end-to-end solution to analyze, detect and resolve mobile app networking
issues in real-time without changing the app code.

Mobile IQ provides insight into mobile app performance issues, while Mobile
Expresslane fixes them -- it speeds up mobile apps by up to 3x, rescue up to
90% of connection errors and reduces CDN costs. We're venture funded (from top
VC firms) and millions of users are using our tech every day.

Position

\--------

As dev evangelist, your job is to inspire, empower and equip mobile developers
to build better apps and boost user engagement utilizing PacketZoom’s in-app
SDK.

Duties and skillsets:

\--------------------

Build and expand relationships in the developer communities. Create engaging
written content and present demos/webinars etc. (Video production
skills/experience a huge plus.) Enough technical savvy to create sample mobile
apps and demos using PacketZoom SDK and engage a highly technical audiences in
online and offline forums. Existing presence and credibility in online/offline
developer communities a huge plus.

If interested, my contact info is in my profile. CANDIDATES ONLY. NO
RECRUITERS/AGENCIES PLEASE.

------
SirHound
DriveTribe ([https://drivetribe.com](https://drivetribe.com)) | London | Full-
time | ONSITE

\- Senior Front End Developer | £65-75k + equity

\- iOS React Native Developer | Based on experience + equity

We're a social content startup founded by Jeremy Clarkson, Richard Hammond and
James May, with financial backing from 21st Century Fox and Breyer Capital.

We're looking for a Senior Front End Developer and iOS React Native Developer
to join us during a highly experimental period.

To illustrate the kind of things we're doing: We recently spun up a chat
system in a month which has hosted multiple AMAs generating in ~2000 messages
in a minute. I'm currently writing some optimisations that will allow the chat
to handle this without massive performances hits and memory leaks. The mobile
guys are doing the same.

Currently based in Kings Cross but moving to Moorgate soon, where there's free
beer and cider on tap, free coffee from an on-site cafe, and cookies the size
of your head (even if you have a really big head). There's also 10% time to
work on open source or personal company-related projects.

Buzzwords: React, React Native, Redux, Flow, Jest, Webpack, Prettier, CSS
(you'd be surprised)

Apply at [https://hello.drivetribe.com](https://hello.drivetribe.com)

------
cmmn_nighthawk
Outreach.io | Software Engineer | Seattle | Onsite

Outreach is a sales engagement platform located in Seattle. It's the best
place I've ever worked. We are a fast-growing startup that recently raised
Series C and won a few awards (e.g.
[https://t.co/BEUk2EJahY](https://t.co/BEUk2EJahY),
[https://t.co/7CPR47wM6G](https://t.co/7CPR47wM6G),
[http://prn.to/2kiOVNY](http://prn.to/2kiOVNY)).

We are hiring across all levels of the stack. The Platform team works mostly
with Ruby/Rails, the Feature team mostly with React, and the Infrastructure
team with AWS, Chef, and Terraform.

It's a great group of engineers. We have former Google, Amazon, and Microsoft
employees, bootcamps grads, people that have commits in the Linux kernel and
other open-source projects, CS grads, and folks with no degree. I learn a ton
every day.

Additionally, the CTO writes code every day and the CEO has a CS degree. It is
a strong engineering culture.

Other tech includes: Go/Golang, MySQL, RabbitMQ, Elasticsearch, Redis.

Unlimited vacation and sick days, competitive salary, free snacks, excellent
parental leave policy, strong work-life balance, etc.

Feel free to either reach out directly or apply on the website:
daniel.deutsch@outreach.io //
[https://www.outreach.io/company/careers/](https://www.outreach.io/company/careers/)

------
killing_time
Skyscanner | London, Barcelona, Edinburgh, Budapest, Sofia | ONSITE, VISA |
full-time senior hires

We're one of the biggest travel metasearch products in the world by traffic...
and we want to 10x that :)

Hiring at mid to senior levels in lots of key disciplines: backend with
microservices & distributed systems, big data & data science, full stack and
frontend, designers, product, iOS & Android. We are growing in all of our
European offices - in particular, London and Barcelona.

Our tech stack includes Java and Python for backend microservices, JS (React)
for frontend, and we're deploying with Docker and Kubernetes on AWS. If you're
experienced in these technologies, you'll find interesting challenges to work
on and solve, as part of a great team.

I've been here for a year (one year today!) and am really enjoying the breadth
and depth of the work, the quality of the people, and the amount of care that
the company takes to give us a comfortable and productive working environment.

You can see our current open roles and apply at
[http://grnh.se/jitlcd1](http://grnh.se/jitlcd1) \- or ping me an email at
richard (.) north [at] skyscanner.net for a referral. I'd be very happy to
answer questions or pass you to someone who can.

------
g-clef
King & Union | Front-end developer | Washington, DC | ONSITE FULL-TIME

The point: We are making the threat intelligence process run more smoothly and
helping organizations share threat data better. Our solution pulls threat
information (both our own and via external APIs) into a graph and enables
real-time collaboration and sharing of the information on the graph.

What we're looking for: We're looking for a mid/advanced front-end developer
to take over development of our sites UI (we're in-housing development of the
site after contracting it out for about a year). The front-end is built with
React/Microcosm/Material/Vis.js, and it talks to our backend using a mix of
REST and WebSockets. Ideally, the person we're looking for would be
comfortable doing both the React programming side of things as well as the
HTML/CSS/layout work. There would also be some design work as we roll out new
features to the site.

Perks of the job: early round shares, competitive salary, 401k, & healthcare
benefits. Also, we work from home a lot and our focus is on getting the work
done, not on attendance or face time.

A bit about us: We are a pre-A-round startup. We have a working product and
paying customers, so we're in a good spot financially. We are based in
Alexandria, VA but do a lot of working from home, and tend to meet up in
Alexandria once a week or so. Also, since we have an existing contracting
relationship for our UI development, we're very flexible about start dates for
this position.

If you are at all interested, please send me a message: aaron@kingandunion.com

------
Greek0
Ubimet | C++/Python Developer | Vienna, Austria | ONSITE

Ubimet is a leading weather service providers in Europe. We're experts in
meteorology and issue customized weather forecasts for several million private
and industrial customers. Together with our shareholder (Red Bull), we pursue
the goal to be the weather service with the world's best quality forecasts.

We're looking for a C++/Python developer to work on interesting problems at
the intersection of big data, realtime services, and scientific computing. We
offer a great work environment in the city with the highest quality of living
worldwide
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mercer_Quality_of_Living_Surve...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mercer_Quality_of_Living_Survey)).
If you have to move, we offer a relocation package and take care of any visa
formalities.

We especially encourage women, people of color, and others who are
underrepresented in the tech industry to apply.

If you're interested, check out [http://www.ubimet.com](http://www.ubimet.com)
and our job ad at
[https://career2.successfactors.eu/career?career%5fns=job%5fl...](https://career2.successfactors.eu/career?career%5fns=job%5flisting&company=C0016085212P&navBarLevel=JOB%5fSEARCH&rcm%5fsite%5flocale=en%5fUS&career_job_req_id=82&selected_lang=en_US&jobAlertController_jobAlertId=&jobAlertController_jobAlertName=&_s.crb=ON0hYXYHMZb4my8mZe1c5vRR%2bRw%3d)
and apply via Successfactors or at info@ubimet.com.

------
shpladaow
EAT Club | Full Stack, Front End, Back End | Redwood City, CA | ONSITE | VISA
| 2+ years of experience preferred

We're on a mission to make food work for working people. From lunch plans to
snack stands, we're helping companies big and small offer on-site food options
that keep employees happy and engaged while on the job. Since 2010, we've
delivered over 10,000,000 meals to thousands of companies across the San
Francisco Bay Area and Los Angeles. We use our insights from all of those
deliveries and nearly 500,000 member reviews to build menus that delight every
type of eater, from the salad-happy sales guy to the vegan-friendly VP.

You will be working with a small team of fellow engineers in an Agile, pair-
programming environment. You will architect, design, and develop web and
mobile applications for consumers and to support our internal operations. You
will ship code everyday, and help mentor junior engineers. You'll be working
across the stack, but a frontend or backend focus is OK. Some specific
projects you may work on include:

\- Menu personalization and recommendations in a clean, intuitive UI

\- Prototyping and implementation of new customer-facing products

\- Data visualization and machine-learning prediction algorithms

\- Real-time delivery tracking and routing

\- Karaoke singing and Nerf dart throwing

Tech Stack: AngularJS, Python/Django, MySQL/Redshift/DynamoDB

[https://www.eatclub.com/careers/](https://www.eatclub.com/careers/)

------
rgoomar
Rocketmiles | Chicago, IL or Brooklyn, NY | On-Site

Rocketmiles helps frequent travelers take more vacations. Our team is
headquartered in Chicago's West Loop with a satellite office in Dumbo,
Brooklyn.

We're currently looking for:

* Senior Software Engineer - JVM (Kotlin, Groovy, Java) (Chicago)

* Software Engineer - FE (Chicago)

* Data Engineer (Brooklyn, NY)

* Senior Systems Engineer (Chicago)

* Manager, New Business Marketing (Chicago)

Apply at [https://rocketmiles.com/jobs](https://rocketmiles.com/jobs) if
you're interested

------
amrutajoshi1
Grab [[https://grab.careers/jobs/](https://grab.careers/jobs/)] |Full Stack
Developer | Singapore| Onsite| Full-time

Grab began as a taxi-hailing app in 2012, but has extended its product
platform to include private car services (GrabCar & GrabShare), motorcycle
taxis (GrabBike), social carpooling (GrabHitch), last mile delivery
(GrabExpress & GrabFood), bus & shuttle services (GrabCoach & GrabShuttle) as
well as a mobile payments services (GrabPay).

We use data and technology to improve everything from transportation to
payments across a region of more than 620 million people. Working with
governments, drivers, passengers, and the community, we aim to unlock the true
potential of the region by solving problems that hinder progress. As a leader
in an exciting and fast-paced industry that is evolving daily, we are seeking
talented Full Stack Engineers to join our team! You will specialise in
managing and implementing web apps that impact millions of users!

For more details do visit [https://grab.careers/job-
details/?id=5fa09596300e0136c46a010...](https://grab.careers/job-
details/?id=5fa09596300e0136c46a010b647c78a5)

Requisites:

 _Familiarity with the whole web stack, web protocols, and web performance
optimisation techniques_ In-depth understanding of web frameworks (such as
Rails, Django, etc) *Detailed knowledge of minimum one modern JavaScript
framework: React, Ember, Angular, etc

Feel free to apply through our careers page or connect with me at
amruta.joshi@grab.com

------
rogik
People.ai, Inc. | Engineering/Sales | SF | ONSITE |
[https://people.ai](https://people.ai)

At People.ai we’re helping managers make decisions about their team based on
data, not intuition. We’re starting with sales teams because they’re a
particularly notorious black box. No manager today can definitively say what
makes a “top performer” better than a “low performer.” People.ai is solving
this dilemma by making sales management transparent and building the world’s
first predictive sales management platform, powered by AI.

People.ai was part of the YC S’16 batch, launched the product in July of 2016
and was the first company in the batch to raise a Series A. Less than three
months after our launch we were already being used by sales teams at 50+ blue
chip companies including Rubrik, Gainsight, Mulesoft and Optimizely.

We have a 10+ person team and are actively looking for Senior Python Engineers
to join us. Our team needs someone with expert level in Python 2.x/3.x with at
least 5 years of experience in programming as well as a deep background in
Linux, AWS, REST APIs and machine learning. Salesforce API experience is a
plus!

Our Sales team is looking for Enterprise Account Executives and Sales
Development Representatives. A background in on-demand/SaaS, CRM, SFA or
marketing software sales is strongly preferred. You must have a proven record
of consistently meeting and exceeding quota in a fast-paced, competitive sales
environment.

Apply here: [https://peopleai.workable.com/](https://peopleai.workable.com/)

------
chrissnell
Wealthfront | Senior Infrastructure Engineer | Redwood City, CA or US-based
Remote | REMOTE, [https://www.wealthfront.com/](https://www.wealthfront.com/)

Hi HN, hiring manager here.

We're looking for Senior Infrastructure Engineers to help us design and build
our next generation of infrastructure. We aim to build a well-rounded team and
we're looking for engineers with a deep Linux systems background, strong
TCP/IP networking abilities, and experience building CI/CD pipelines. Windows
experience is a big plus (we have a small amount of this infra).

This is not an entry-level DevOps position; this role requires senior-level
skills, proven mentorship experience, and at least six years of experience
working in a production environment in an infrastructure/DevOps engineer
capacity.

We're a modern infrastructure engineering team and we build many tools in-
house, so you will need to demonstrate proficiency in a one of the languages
commonly used for infrastructure : Go (strongly preferred), Ruby, Python, or
Java. Experience with app containerization (Docker or rkt) and orchestration
systems (Kubernetes) is a big plus!

Sound interesting? Please reach out to me by applying here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/wealthfront/d2e9b730-ebad-4331-ae41-be...](https://jobs.lever.co/wealthfront/d2e9b730-ebad-4331-ae41-be8a9651f735)

US-based remote engineers are encouraged to apply. Sorry, but we cannot
accommodate international applicants at this time

\- Chris

------
thaisa123
Geckoboard | Ruby Back-End Developer | ONSITE | London UK

We’re looking for a full-time Ruby Developer to work on our back-end
microservices. Geckoboard's view layer is handled by client-side JavaScript,
so all our Ruby apps are APIs. Our microservice architecture has evolved over
the years and we're looking for a pragmatic Rubyist who will apply best
practices to the system as a whole.

Thousands of businesses use Geckoboard to build TV Dashboards that help drive
growth and focus teams, by taking the complexity out of connecting their data
and understanding it at a glance.

The role involves both greenfield work to develop new features, as well as the
ability to rethink and re-architect our existing systems. As our understanding
of micro-services has changed over time, we've discovered patterns and
practices for building scalable and resilient services, so even if you've not
worked with micro-services before, you'll be able to hit the ground running.

Oh, and did I mention that we have a 5* and 100% approval rate on Glassdoor?

Get in touch direct (thaisa@geckoboard.com) or apply here:
[https://www.geckoboard.com/careers/#op-201233-ruby-
backend-d...](https://www.geckoboard.com/careers/#op-201233-ruby-backend-
developer)

------
stephengordon
Criteria Corp | PHP Web Developer | Los Angeles | ON SITE |
[https://www.criteriacorp.com/](https://www.criteriacorp.com/)

We're looking for a smart and talented PHP Developer to join our small, but
growing team. You would be primarily responsible for developing the API for a
mobile application, and building out the internal tools to support and manage
it.

Here's a longer job description: [https://angel.co/criteria-3/jobs/282137-php-
web-developer](https://angel.co/criteria-3/jobs/282137-php-web-developer)

If you want to know more about what it's like to work here check us out on
Glassdoor: [https://www.glassdoor.com/Overview/Working-at-Criteria-
EI_IE...](https://www.glassdoor.com/Overview/Working-at-Criteria-
EI_IE1146223.11,19.htm)

Feel free to email me if you have any questions: stephen.gordon [at]
criteriacorp.com

Click here to apply by uploading your resume and answer a couple questions:
[http://www.ondemandassessment.com/verify/apply/eqBqRme/haCDP...](http://www.ondemandassessment.com/verify/apply/eqBqRme/haCDPnEE)

Thanks!

------
BayLabs
Bay Labs | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | ONSITE Bay Labs is actively hiring!

www.baylabs.io

Our mission is to apply the latest advances in technology to help detect and
manage heart disease worldwide. We have assembled an exceptional team of
clinicians, engineers, and scientists who are developing breakthrough
technologies in cardiovascular imaging and care to combat heart disease, the
leading cause of death worldwide. We’re looking for people who will bring a
unique perspective in defining the future of healthcare with us.

Learn more and apply here:

Experienced Backend Software Engineer:
[https://baylabs.io/careers/#!/7efd1ccd-02d8-46af-
afb2-713a3d...](https://baylabs.io/careers/#!/7efd1ccd-02d8-46af-
afb2-713a3d5ec404?source=hackernews)

Experienced Research Engineer - Deep Learning:
[https://baylabs.io/careers/#!/c3ac8da0-0b48-4e2e-876f-698406...](https://baylabs.io/careers/#!/c3ac8da0-0b48-4e2e-876f-698406c5ddb0?source=hackernews)

Systems Engineer - Data Infrastructure:
[https://baylabs.io/careers/#!/b5ae67de-5208-4072-8408-5170c9...](https://baylabs.io/careers/#!/b5ae67de-5208-4072-8408-5170c9342f86?source=hackernews)

Software QA Engineer -
[https://baylabs.io/careers/#!/661e928d-6016-4b4f-89d4-8fbf40...](https://baylabs.io/careers/#!/661e928d-6016-4b4f-89d4-8fbf400964a6?source=hackernews)
...and more!

------
lindatyler08
TARGETSMART COMMUNICATIONS/REMOTE/SYSTEMS ENGINEER/SEND RESUME TO
JOBS@TARGETSMART.COM/NO RECRUITERS PLEASE TargetSmart is looking for a
versatile Systems Engineer to assist the IT Team with systems administration
and internal development projects. The Systems Engineer will be expected to
own tasks assigned to them as well as any research necessary to drive these
tasks to completion. In addition, the Systems Engineer will be responsible for
tech support when called upon. This position requires a comfort level with
interacting and working with stakeholders on a person-to-person basis. Working
within a small team, there will be ample opportunities to provide technical
input and recommendations on an array of IT projects with exposure throughout
the company. Systems Engineer Job Duties:

· Lead systems administration efforts for Windows environments and AWS
infrastructure

· Develop and maintain internal applications integrations utilizing various
enterprise APIs and scripting programming languages

· Develop and maintain client facing full stack web applications from
infrastructure all the way to testing

· Troubleshoot service interruptions

· Provide occasional tier 2 end user technical support

· Assist with data backup and disaster recovery planning and implementations

· Assist with ongoing cybersecurity efforts

------
zedwill
Mediasmart.io | Tech lead/Head of backend development| Full-time | Madrid,
Spain

Mediasmart.io is a mobile advertising startup in the real time bidding
programmatic landscape. The company is already profitable, +20 employees. Our
bidding product handles near 1M bid requests per second using a combination of
Node.JS and GoLang stack

We are looking for someone seasoned in backend development, preferible with a
startup background. The candidate will be part of the development team [he/she
will code], someone seasoned the rest of the team could turn to for guidance,
mentoring, best practices, coding standards, etc

We require experience in backend [Node.js, golang, or erlang would do], we
value experience in scalability/performance scenarios, as well as DevOps and
administration skills

The position is based on Madrid but it is open to remote for candidates living
in Spain

Full text available here: [http://mediasmart.io/assets/downloads/head-
backend.pdf](http://mediasmart.io/assets/downloads/head-backend.pdf)

If interested or have further questions please contact us via email to "jobs
AT mediasmart.io" including the subject line "mediasmart.io head of backend
[HN]"

------
ilshiyi
DappWorks | Senior Backend Developer | Richmond, BC, Canada | Onsite

DappWorks is the world leader in distributed Internet-of-Things (IOT) network.
Dappworks focuses on developing IOT compatible blockchain solutions to
facilitate the machine-to-machine communications and establish trustworth
among different Artificial Intelligent (AI) enabled devices. Its IOT
blockchain solutions have been welcomed by multiple IOT IC vendors and
expected to be installed in over 100 million IOT modules in the next two
years.

At DappWorks, we embrace the startup vibe of having an open, fast-paced, and
challenging yet fun environment.

Qualifications:

* Hands-on experience with Golang, C/C++ or nodeJS

* Experience working with distributed databases. RDBMS or NoSql

* Experience of cloud infrastructure like Amazon Web Services (AWS), Microsoft Azure

* Good understanding of blockchain, Bitcoin or other crypto-currencies

* Familiar with cryptography, including asymmetric (public/private key), symmetric, hash functions, encryption/signatures

* Preferred if the candidate has a working understanding of IOTA

* Preferred if the candidate understands SDN

Click here for more info: [https://ca.indeed.com/cmp/Omnisolu-Technology-
Inc./jobs/Bloc...](https://ca.indeed.com/cmp/Omnisolu-Technology-
Inc./jobs/Blockchain-Senior-Developer-5bc0914d26e00f0c)

To apply, email jobs at omnisolu dot com, or email ilshiyi at omnisolu dot com

------
braja
Luminostics (YC S16)| Mobile Image Processing / Computer Vision Engineer | San
Jose, CA | Full-Time | Onsite |
[http://www.luminostics.com/](http://www.luminostics.com/)

Luminostics is building a smartphone adapter for at-home disease detection and
health monitoring using nanotechnology that interfaces with the phone's
optics; our first product is an at-home Chlamydia test for women.

email: jobs <at> luminostics.com

------
shanmoorthy
Stratton Finance | Front-end Developer | Full-time + Ongoing Permanent + On-
site in Melbourne (AU) |
[https://www.strattonfinance.com.au](https://www.strattonfinance.com.au)

About Us:

We’re part of the carsales.com.au network, and we’ve been leading the
Australian asset finance broker market for 19 years. In that time, we’ve
become Australia’s largest car finance broker and to keep us ahead of our
competitors we are investing in the best digital tools and of the best people.
We are committed to re-imagining the finance industry by championing honesty,
transparency and satisfaction, for both our people and customers.

The role:

We’re looking for an experienced Front-End Developer to complement our team of
web and application developers. Our portfolio of websites and web applications
are growing at an exponential rate, and require someone to help us deliver
internal and consumer facing digital products.

Our stack:

    
    
      - React
      - Redux
      - Typescript
      - REST
      - Microservices
      - Docker
      - AWS
    

Job site:

[https://stratton.jobs.subscribe-hr.com/jobs/315-stratton-
mel...](https://stratton.jobs.subscribe-hr.com/jobs/315-stratton-melbourne-
head-office-front-end-developer)

------
misternugget
Deutsche Bahn // DB Drive | Senior Android Developer | Frankfurt am Main,
Germany | ONSITE | Fulltime

We are looking for great Android developers! Do you have a passion for
building mobile applications? Do you love working on and shaping products,
using best practices and state-of-the-art tools, developing software in a
modern way? Then we should talk!

But first, who's "we"? We are a startup being founded inside Deutsche Bahn AG.
Our mission is to modernise today's mobility through innovation and disruption
of existing solutions. Autonomous shuttles, on-demand mobility and learning,
growing, digital systems that help to shape and to change the mobility of
tomorrow? Yes, we're on it and we want you to join us in our office in the
heart of Frankfurt am Main, Germany!

Are you skeptical about Deutsche Bahn being able to move fast and innovate? We
totally understand, but we want to tell you that we are completely autonomous
and try our best to offer the best of both worlds: the benefits that come from
working for a large corporation and the joy of working for a fast-moving and
creative start-up that wants to ship.

Interested? Shoot me an email with your CV/GitHub/StackOverflow and a few
words about yourself: thorsten.ball@dbdrive.io

------
igar
Axelspace | Several open positions | Tokyo, Japan | Onsite, Visa provided

Axelspace designs, builds and operates small Earth-observation satellites, and
is building a large cloud infrastructure to serve and analyze the huge amounts
of data accumulated by them.

We have three spacecraft flying right now and many more coming soon. Here's a
cool gallery of images we took from orbit, check it out!

Gallery: [https://www.axelglobe.com/en/](https://www.axelglobe.com/en/)

Main site is [https://www.axelspace.com/en/](https://www.axelspace.com/en/)

Open positions are listed on this page (English description follows Japanese
when Japanese proficiency is not required):
[https://www.axelspace.com/en/career_/open-
positions/](https://www.axelspace.com/en/career_/open-positions/)

However, we may be interested in candidates that don't exactly match the
listed profiles. What we value is nimble-mindedness, initiative, will to learn
and passion for space and data.

Here are some openings:

\- C++ engineers (aerospace knowledge very welcome)

\- DevOps engineers

\- Image processing engineers

\- Machine learning/image analysis engineers

\- Other skills also welcome (python, front-end development, cloud tech, etc.)

\- Interns

Drop a line if you have questions!

~~~
watertrash
Are you guys looking for interns?

------
jeffkeeling
UI/UX Designer | HigherMe (YC W2015 & 43North 2016) |
[https://higherme.com](https://higherme.com) | Boston, MA, Buffalo, NY, San
Francisco, CA | REMOTE/ONSITE | Full-time

HigherMe is removing the grind of finding and staffing hourly jobs. Job-
seekers only have to fill out one application for thousands of jobs positions.
They don’t even have to apply for jobs themselves as employers can reach out
instead. Our platform helps both sides in this process with features like
text-to-apply and job interview scheduling while employers can easily keep
track of applicants all the way to the on-boarding process.

We're looking for a designer who is able to handle both the UI and UX side of
things. This position would involve crafting marketing materials, landing
pages, and app flow. The designer will end up dictating a huge portion of our
site's look, feel, and branding.

We’ll start the interview process with a phone interview followed by video
interviews with other relevant members of the team. Apply on Angelist:
[https://angel.co/higherme/jobs/235708-ui-ux-
designer](https://angel.co/higherme/jobs/235708-ui-ux-designer)

------
cybus
Cybus.io | Hamburg, Germany | Node.JS Developer (m/f) | Full time | ONSITE
Cybus is looking for a motivated Senior Node.js Developer (m/f). You will
build a robust, modular system to deliver flexible solutions to our customers.
Drive our middleware forward in terms of scalability and reliability and
ensure that our system stays cutting-edge while keeping high quality
standards. You ideally if you enjoy building awesome applications from
scratch. You're excellent knowledge of best practices in JavaScript and a deep
understanding of Test Driven Development & Clean Code. What We offer \- a
young & motivated tech company. \- startup opportunities, atmosphere and
latest industry gadgets \- “Family first” policy – flexible working hours and
spare time \- fresh fruits, juice and fantastic coffee. \- regular team events
and relaxed after-work activities. \- attractive additional services
[https://www.cybus.io/de/tech-jobs-de/senior-node-js-
entwickl...](https://www.cybus.io/de/tech-jobs-de/senior-node-js-entwickler-
mw/) Contact: career[at]cybus.io Please send email with 'Hacker News' in
subject line.

------
AimeeFormlabs
Formlabs | Boston, MA | Onsite | Full-time | Robotics Engineer

Sound interesting? Learn more here:
[http://grnh.se/txorfk1](http://grnh.se/txorfk1)

THE COMPANY: We are a passionate team of engineers, designers, and problem-
solvers who make 3D printing tools for professionals. Started out of MIT in
2011, Formlabs is committed to bringing innovative and sophisticated
fabrication tools into the creative hands of designers, engineers, and artists
around the world. We just raised $35 Million in our Series B.

JOB DESCRIPTION: As Robotics Engineers at a 3D printing company, we apply an
interdisciplinary approach to solving technically hard problems. We write
software for precise motion control & accurate sensor readings, whilst making
design decisions that allow us to move quickly and develop systems faster.

YOU WILL:

* Can share a strong portfolio of previous work * Engineer electro-mechanical systems for 3D printers * Have experience working on multi-disciplinary engineering products * Write software, build electronics, and design mechanisms * Experience in using Python or a similar language to analyze data * 3+ years of industry experience

Sound interesting? Learn more here:
[http://grnh.se/txorfk1](http://grnh.se/txorfk1)

We're also hosting a 'How to Get Hired in Tech' event at Formlabs HQ on Oct
10. Let us help you up your application game and kickstart your career in
tech: [http://bit.ly/2wuEqbU](http://bit.ly/2wuEqbU)

------
ajesusflores
Epam Systems | (Middle and Sr) DevOps Engineer | Guadalajara, MX |
[http://www.epam.com](http://www.epam.com)

RESPONSIBILITIES -Manage technical aspects of end-to-end release lifecycle for
applications delivered by development team, from a DevOps stand point;
-Participate in auditing of performance and security issues discovered during
the release process; -Actively collaborate with Solution Designers and
Architects using DevOps; -CI/CD

REQUIREMENTS -Experience as a DevOps Engineer or a combination of SysAdmin +
DevOps or SysAdmin + Development; -Linux Administration; -Any Cloud / IaaS /
PaaS; -Virtualization; -Any scripting language (basic); -Any App and Web
Servers (Tomcat, Nginx, Apache, JBoss, WebLogic) or Databases (SQL Server,
MySQL, PostgreSQL, Oracle, DB2, NoSQL: MongoDB, Redis, Cassandra, DynamoDB,
MarkLogic, Couchbase);

PERKS: -100% under payroll; -Law benefits (IMSS, INFONAVIT, 15 days December,
bonus, 25% vacation bonus, Mexican holidays plus December the 24th and 31st);
-Major medical expenses insurance; -Dental insurance; -Life insurance; -13 %
employee savings fund; -Vacations starting with 10 days plus 2 floating days;
-Grocery coupons

 __* Send your CV: jesus_flores@epam.com __ _

------
salim_211
Deliveroo | Software Engineer (Backend) Junior, Mid or Senior Level | London |
Visa Sponsorship |
[http://deliveroo.engineering](http://deliveroo.engineering)

Deliveroo, one of Europe's fastest growing startups, is looking for Software
Engineers to join us full time in our London office. Our tech stack is Ruby-
on-Rails and React, although we're happy to look at candidates with different
expertise.

We're revolutionising the food industry and making poor quality takeaways a
thing of the past, allowing you to enjoy restaurant quality meals at home, in
the office, or wherever you'd like to enjoy good food!

We're a startup, we work collaboratively and in feature driven product teams.
We do our best to make sure our environment suits the people in it, so
flexible working, occasional remote work, childcare vouchers, subsidised gym
membership are just a few of the things we have in place to make sure working
here is convenient for all.

Link to vacancy - [http://grnh.se/6wbrpc1](http://grnh.se/6wbrpc1)

Engineering Blog -
[http://deliveroo.engineering](http://deliveroo.engineering)

Interview Process: 15 minute phone screen (not technical), a task is then sent
out for you to kick off in your own time whilst we schedule an onsite. You'll
talk us through your method and do some pairing (1 hour), a distributed
systems exercise (1 hour) and then on the same day have a chat with a senior
member of the team (1 hour) to find out if we work in a way that's suitable
for you.

------
dennisvdheijden
Convert.com | Experienced Full Stack Developer (Back End Oriented) | REMOTE |
Walnut CA USA | Full-time

A Wizard. You’re an experienced, full stack web developer. Things you like:
working with web technologies to build cloud hosted apps, solving problems at
scale, fulfilling a critical role in a growing, changing company. Here, you’ll
be kind of a big deal. What you build will directly influence the way our
customers interact with our app—and whether they grow to love, or hate,
Convert software. Be creative problem solving when we scale from 500M visitors
to 500B visitors.

To view more job details, go here: [https://www.convert.com/jobs/experienced-
full-stack-develope...](https://www.convert.com/jobs/experienced-full-stack-
developer-back-end-oriented/) To apply, use the link above

\---

Convert.com | VP of Marketing & Growth (DemandGen) | REMOTE | Walnut CA USA |
Full-time

A Magician, not one that makes our problems evaporate…one that does magic in
lead-gen process. You’ve got a proven track record managing demand generation
for a SaaS B2B enterprise company. Plus you’ve managed (ad) campaigns from
concept through to ROI analysis AND also acted as a leader in ABM efforts.
Develop, coordinate and execute lead generation plans, programs and campaigns
for new customer acquisition and hack things together.

To view more job details, go here: [https://www.convert.com/jobs/vp-marketing-
growth-demandgen/](https://www.convert.com/jobs/vp-marketing-growth-
demandgen/) To apply, use the link above

------
fady
Moovweb([https://www.moovweb.com](https://www.moovweb.com)) | San Francisco,
CA | Remote or Onsite
[https://www.moovweb.com/company/careers/](https://www.moovweb.com/company/careers/)

Moovweb's mission is to make mobile shopping significantly easier. Our
customers see conversion rate increases 55% higher than the industry average.
More than 200 brands trust Moovweb to power their mobile sites, including 10
of the Fortune 100. With more than one billion mobile shopping sessions and $4
billion in e-commerce supported by our platform, 40% of mobile adults touch a
Moovweb site every year.

Sr. Software Engineer - Product Engineering
[http://jobs.jobvite.com/careers/moovweb/job/oIIg5fwv?__jvst=...](http://jobs.jobvite.com/careers/moovweb/job/oIIg5fwv?__jvst=Career%20Site)

Sr. Software Engineer MoovCheckout
[http://jobs.jobvite.com/careers/moovweb/job/ovDL4fwH?__jvst=...](http://jobs.jobvite.com/careers/moovweb/job/ovDL4fwH?__jvst=Career%20Site)

Mobile Web Developer
[http://jobs.jobvite.com/careers/moovweb/job/olLN5fwI?__jvst=...](http://jobs.jobvite.com/careers/moovweb/job/olLN5fwI?__jvst=Career%20Site)

Always looking to connect with great frontend developers. We're working on
some really cool and modern web technologies like PWAs, Polymer, and AMP pages
just to name a few.

------
abpavel
IP Fabric | Senior Backend NodeJS Developer | Prague, CZ | ONSITE

We build software for visualization and control of global IP network
infrastructure, fully mapping IP connectivity all the way down to the
electrical signals. Our work helps prevent deadly network outages or find the
exact cause of that spinning wheel slowness. What you create will benefit all
IP network infrastructure engineering, and will enable the Internet to grow at
its foundation. We're looking for top software engineers with significant
experience and understanding of the best practices to help the founding team
with the development of a global product. We have a very scalable business
model, and we're offering ownership in the company through stock option plan.
Experience with APIs and nosql databases is a must.

Our stack

    
    
      * Node.JS, RabbitMQ, Socket.IO, React, ArangoDB,
    

What we offer

    
    
      * Initial Equity, and additional equity as bounties.
      * 25 days paid vacation, 5 paid sick days, 30 days paid sick leave
      * Flexible working hours and home office
      * Equipment of your choice, various budgets to make your workplace feel like home
      * Non open-space offices in the center of Prague with a lot of light
    

Email me at pavel@ipfabric.io

------
chrmcg
FitMango | Software Engineer | Baltimore, MD | ONSITE/REMOTE | fitmango.com

FitMango is transforming the fitness industry by making it easier and cheaper
for gyms to offer excellent personal training for their clients.

Our SaaS platform tracks detailed client data (think EHR for fitness),
replaces a trainer's notebook and stopwatch with an easy-to-use mobile app,
and allows a gym to write workout templates that get customized to each
client's specific and evolving needs.

One of our cofounders runs a successful boutique gym specializing in small
group personal training (1 trainer : 4 clients) that doesn't compromise on
customization. By automating away the paperwork and context-switching inherent
in this model, we're making it possible for larger gyms to offer drastically
cheaper personal training, with a view toward bringing about large-scale
improvements in public health.

Our investors own various gyms in Maryland and beyond, including more than 50
Planet Fitness franchises, and we have great relationships within the
industry. We're looking for fantastic developers to help us scale our SaaS
process, take ownership of features for new clients, and use the data we
generate to help our gyms provide more effective training. Our front end is
React and React Native with AWS Lambda and Dynamo on the back end. We're
looking to hire two engineers with complementary skill sets, so whatever
you're good at, send us an email at hiring@fitmango.com with a link to a
project you're proud of. As employee #5 (or 6), you'll make a huge impact on
our company and enjoy unlimited free personal training with a competitive
salary and equity package.

------
derricgilling
Moesif | API Analytics for engineers and developer relations
([https://www.moesif.com](https://www.moesif.com))

Onsite in SF or Bay Area.

Required Skills:

\- Passionate about the API economy and serverless computing

\- Experience working on modern backend systems and frameworks using languages
such as Scala (preferred), Java, and functional languages

\- Experience working with large installations of Cassandra, HBase,
ElasticSearch, or similar

\- Familiarity with Spark, Storm, Kafka, MLlib, Docker, and other open source
technologies

\- Building highly scalable REST APIs and data processing pipelines.

Helpful skills:

\- Experience working in a modern cloud provider like AWS, Azure, or Google
Cloud

\- Familiarity with current APM and logging tools like New Relic, Sumo Logic,
or Splunk and mobile analytics tools like Mixpanel/Amplitude (Our customers
call us the "Mixpanel for APIs")

\- An eye for ensuring secure systems

\- Awesome at the Unix/Linux command line.

Moesif is a VC backed API analytics and monitoring service founded by MIT and
Michigan engineers with deep expertise from Intel/Microsoft/Zynga.

[https://angel.co/moesif/jobs/169518-founding-software-
engine...](https://angel.co/moesif/jobs/169518-founding-software-engineer-
analytics-ml-startup)

Please send your resume or drop a note to derric@moesif.com

------
nowarninglabel
Kiva | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | Onsite | DevOps and Security Engineer |
[http://kiva.org/careers](http://kiva.org/careers)

We're hiring someone who wants to make the world a better place with us
through working on the systems that serve
[https://www.kiva.org](https://www.kiva.org) We're a non-profit helping to
alleviate poverty through connecting lenders to borrowers across the world and
here in the US. It's a hand up not a hand out. We offer awesome benefits
including a partner trip to anywhere we work in the world to meet our
borrowers and partners after 1 year. We're looking for systems oriented folks
to help us with our operations and security. We have a mix of self-hosted and
AWS systems and are pretty well setup but have had some folks leave for
greater things and need to shore up the team. If those aren't your thing then
we're also going to be hiring for other positions later in the year, just
shoot me an email (my username at gmail) and let me know!
[https://kiva.org/careers](https://kiva.org/careers)

------
maribel-motta
Breather | Sr. Front-End Developer (React/Redux)| Montreal, QC| ONSITE |
[https://breather.com](https://breather.com)

Breather creates and curates a network of beautiful, on-demand private spaces
that you can reserve and unlock via our web and mobile apps. We are live in 10
cities across 3 countries. Wje're venture-backed; we have big ambitions, and
we want you to help us achieve them!

The Web team at Breather is looking for a Sr. Front End Developer to help the
Product team build and maintain our main client-facing application:
breather.com.

As a Sr. Front End Developer, you will:

\- Build beautiful, isolated web components in React and integrate them into
our web applications

\- Work with product teams to implement event-based analytics using Segment

\- Own the end-to-end implementation of new features from the responsive UI
down to the API

Tech we use:

\- React+Redux

\- ES6+

\- Styled-Components

\- Jest

\- Atomic design

We are also dedicated to phase out our older stack built in
Backbone+Jade+Less.

To learn more about the role and to apply, visit the job listing here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/breather/jobs/862695?gh_jid=862...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/breather/jobs/862695?gh_jid=862..).

Make sure to mention you found us on Hacker News. Also feel free to reach out
directly to me at maribel.motta@breather.com (edited)

~~~
andrew-scott
How many years of experience are you looking for?

~~~
maribel-motta
Hi Andrew, we place a higher importance on your recent projects and
contribution rather than years of experience. Although to successfully lead
our current projects, you should have a significant exposure (~5 years) in an
engineering or development role.

------
dsr_
Smartleaf | Sysadmin, Junior Sysadmin | Boston (Cambridge) | ONSITE, Full-time

Smartleaf is the best in the world at what we do: automated portfolio
analysis. Robo-advisors, banks and investment advisors use our SaaS to manage
people's money. Ex-employees have described our office as "quiet and
collegial".

The integrated IT/Ops team is looking for a jack-of-all-trades sysadmin and a
junior version thereof. We mostly run Debian Linux on servers and MacOS on
laptops/desktops. If it's mission critical, we manage it ourselves, from DNS
through load balancing to web servers, databases and storage. We've been
committed to reducing workload via automated configuration management for a
long time -- so long, in fact, that we wrote our own deployment system and
GPL'd it. Now we've moved systems automation over to Chef.

Five or more years of Linux sysadmin experience, please, one or more for the
junior role. Having decent programming chops is good, especially in Python or
Ruby. Wider experience is better. Excellent written English is necessary.

You must be clever, competent, and kind.

We offer a competitive salary, fully paid healthcare premiums and three weeks
of vacation plus holidays. Office hours are very flexible and partial work-
from-home can be arranged.

Process: resume screening, phone interview, in-person interview with practical
test, decision.

Please send cover letters and resumes to future@smartleaf.com in plain text or
PDF. In your cover letter, please tell us about an interesting technical
problem that you have solved. Feel free to ask me questions, email in my
profile.

------
thruflo22
Anon AI | Data Scientist (machine learning, data classification) | London, UK
| REMOTE, [https://anon.ai](https://anon.ai)

We're using AI to automate data anonymisation. We're looking for a data
scientist to improve our automatic classification system.

We're a UCL AI spin out. You'll be collaborating with specialist AI and
privacy researchers and an experienced generalist development team.

We basically ingest arbitrary data (usually structured -- think sql dump
files), normalise it, classify it and then anonymise it. One of our core
challenges is to develop our classifier into an expert system that learns
whilst preserving privacy in the training data.

We envisage that you've got a relevant degree and some professional experience
working with data pipelines and machine learning based data classification. An
interest in privacy and anonymisation would be great.

We're based in London. We just raised a seed round from four leading early
stage VC funds. You'll be employee #3.

This is a remote role (we're a remote-first development team), although you
will need to spend some face time in London every so often.

If this sounds interesting, drop me an email on thruflo@anon.ai explaining why
along with your CV and / or profile links.

Thanks!

------
grosales
WalmartLabs DC| Reston, VA | Software Engineer - Mid or Senior ONSITE - Full-
time

This is a (semi) new branch of WalmartLabs (used to be Walmart Technology)
that is focused on modernizing the stores systems. This is a great opportunity
to work with very smart people in very challenging problems. We are a new team
and we are trying to find great software engineers to grow our team. We need
them as the scale of the problems we are trying to solve is huge and we put a
lot of focus on creating elegant solutions for those problems. One big plus
also is that we encourage continuous learning (we have workshops and tech
talks often) and we love it when you contribute (or have contributed) to an
open source project. We want to give back to the community in different ways
too (we volunteer, and do meetups frequently). So if you are super smart, like
to be surrounded by smart people, solve difficult problems, seeing projects
through to the end, and you want to help define and build our office culture,
you should contact us! Just a note, as a mid to senior engineer, we expect you
to have a good working knowledge of at least one JVM language (preferably Java
or Scala). Get in touch at wmlabs.dc@gmail.com

------
fholec
Engeto | Full stack developer or Frontend developer | Full-time or intern |
Brno, Czech Republic | ONSITE

We're looking for a developer who wants to broaden their portfolio of projects
with an education platform.

Requirements for ideal developer:

* familiar with Javascript, ideally React

* experience with working on projects (company, university)

* fast learner, open mind

* ideally Czech or Slovak

If you happen to live in Brno and want to work on challenging project, contact
me at filip "AT" engeto.com

Please put HN to subject line and XYZ at the bottom of the email.

------
tomast
SpiderOak | Senior Go Developer | REMOTE (world wide) or Onside Kansas City,
MO | Full time | [https://spideroak.com](https://spideroak.com)

SpiderOak has been working for the past 10+ years bringing security and
privacy to consumers and enterprises. First in the backup area with SpiderOak
ONE, and now expanding to group messaging with Semaphor.

More details on company and team: [https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/152168/go-
developer-spideroak...](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/152168/go-developer-
spideroak?a=62IeP4IXegnytG&sec=False)

== Responsibilities

\- Implement already written specifications for distributed services in Go. \-
Design and specify new services. We have a lot of work already architected,
but there's still a lot to go in the roadmap. \- Iterate over our current
codebase to improve it and fix bugs. \- Take ownership of the tasks assigned,
regardless of their scope. Working on bug fixes doesn't entail less ownership
than writing a new service from scratch.

== Requirements

\- 2+ years experience in developing services in Go. \- Familiarity with TDD.
\- Experience using Docker.

== Nice to have

\- Familiarity with multiplatform development. Our client side Go codebase
runs in Windows, macOS, Linux, Android and iOS. \- Experience with Kubernetes.
\- Some Python skills, all our integration tests are written in Python. \-
Familiarity with development focused on security.

Still interested? Email us your resume (plain text preferred!) to
jobs@spideroak-inc.com

------
htglobalmarkets
Headlands Tech Global Markets | C++ Software Engineer | On-site in Chicago |
[http://www.htglobalmarkets.com](http://www.htglobalmarkets.com)

We are a proprietary trading firm focused on providing liquidity to US fixed-
income markets. Founded in 2013, we have rapidly grown to become a leading
participant on multiple fixed-income trading venues, and are now looking to
add a talented software developer to help continue this expansion.

As a team member, you will be tasked with analyzing and implementing new
trading models, expanding our research platform to support new products and
techniques, and building out key pieces of infrastructure to support new and
existing lines of business. Most of our code is in C++, but we also have some
Rust, Python, and C# projects.

An ideal candidate will be excited to work with a small, focused team where
their efforts will have broad impact on the trajectory of the business. We
look for the kind of candidate who enjoys solving hard problems in novel ways
– the kind of person to whom ownership of the whole problem, and not just
well-defined slices, is an important part of the job description.

To apply please send your resume to htgmcareers@headlandstech.com.

------
sara_komoot
komoot | Data Scientist (m/f) | Full Time | Remote but limited to UTC-01:00 to
UTC+03:00 time zones

Millions of people experience real-life hiking and biking adventures with our
apps. We help users all over the world discover the best hiking and biking
routes, and we empower everybody to explore more of the great outdoors.

To help us be even better at what we do, we’re looking for a data scientist to
help us to drive product decisions and strategy. We believe that data-driven
decision making is key to our success and your skills and curiosity will play
a crucial role in building the future of outdoor experiences.

You’ll enjoy the freedom to organize yourself the way you want and work with
whichever tools you love. We also let you work from wherever you want, be it a
beach, the mountains, our headquarters in Potsdam, Germany or anywhere else
that lies in any time zone between UTC-1 and UTC+3

You will be successful in this position if you

-Have a burning desire to transform data into actionable insights

-Have 3+ years of relevant experience interpreting data

-Have proven skills in programming (e.g. in python), SQL and Pandas/R

-Have strong communication skills

-Have fundamental statistical skills

-Are keen to keep in touch with the latest advances in your area

-Have a hands-on attitude and are highly self-driven

More information and application available at:
[https://www.komoot.com/jobs/data-scientist](https://www.komoot.com/jobs/data-
scientist)

------
melissamb
Thinkful, Inc | JavaScript Web Development Bootcamp Mentor | Remote (U.S.
Based only), Contract

Thinkful’s Flexible Web Development bootcamp pairs personalized, intensive
mentorship with a curriculum tailored to launch aspiring developers’ careers.
As a mentor you will help learners get to those _aha!_ moments. Mentor on
everything from the basics of front-end web development to full-stack
Javascript with Node.JS and React.js.

Mentors benefit by expanding their network and marketability as subject matter
experts who use their spare time impacting learners while learning themselves.

Our mentors:

Share their passion for the field of Web Development with the next generation
of professionals

Meet one-on-one with their student(s) 3 times per week for hour-long sessions

Lead remote sessions on their own time

Utilize and improve upon our built-in-house curriculum

You should apply, if:

You have demonstrated expertise in using front-end technologies at an industry
level.

You’re proficient in HTML, CSS, JavaScript, and jQuery.

You have professional experience using either Node.JS or React.JS (or are
willing to learn).

You genuinely enjoy working with others and want to cultivate your people
skills.

You’re passionate about mentoring or teaching, and seek more opportunities to
share your expertise.

Apply at: [https://www.thinkful.com/apply/](https://www.thinkful.com/apply/)
Email melissa@thinkful.com with any questions!

------
jratelle
AppNexus | Software Developer Real-Time Programmable Platform | Montreal
ONSITE

AppNexus is an internet technology company that powers the real-time sale and
purchase of digital advertising. Our team builds and maintains domain specific
languages that our clients use to specify bidding algorithms that are executed
on our real-time platform.

The ideal candidate is a C or C++ developer (who also would like to work with
Lisp), who has strong computer science fundamentals and experience in building
high performance, multi-threaded, distributed systems, and applications. We're
also looking for knowledge of compiler and interpreter development as well as
experience with low-level systems engineering and optimization techniques.
More details at [https://www.appnexus.com/en/company/careers/open-
roles?cjobi...](https://www.appnexus.com/en/company/careers/open-
roles?cjobid=KB93235459)

We are hiring candidates with many years of experience as well as motivated
recent graduates. If you would love to work on any of those problems, you can
apply on the job description page. You can also write to jlasalleratelle at
our domain and we can discuss.

------
KurtisL
SigOpt | Software Engineer | San Francisco | Full time/Onsite

Small team working on everything from machine learning to javascript.

SigOpt is building a cloud-based ensemble of optimization tools that is proven
and integrates seamlessly into existing infrastructure. We're used by globally
recognized leaders within the insurance, credit card, algorithmic trading and
consumer packaged goods industries.

We're looking for generalists who feel comfortable working on everything from
machine learning pipelines to javascript to join our small but growing team.
Our stack is built on tested and popular tools like postgres, python, AWS,
node, react. We prefer versatile developers over experts in a single field.

Responsibilities: -Work with customer success and the research engineers to
design, build and ship new features in the API -Design, build and continue to
improve the SigOpt web experience, from account administration to cutting edge
visualizations -Champion usability and clean design across the website and
API, maintaining the high bar that our customers continue to give us positive
feedback on -Maintain our public API clients in Python, R and Java Showcase
SigOpt in code examples from our public GitHub repo, documentation and how-to
articles on the website, and occasionally blog posts

Requirements: -Minimum 1 year industry experience in a software engineering
role -Experience in a wide variety of languages and tools

Pluses: -React/ES6 experience -API design experience -Experience writing and
maintaining test suites including unit, integration and browser tests -Machine
learning experience -Strong oral and written communication skills

~~~
CSPR
Hi I'm highly interested, the description matches all my experience perfectly.
See my last entry on my profile for short resume.

I don't see your email advertised here, could you send me one instead at
{Carlos.Dollarman @ gmail}?

------
etsimm
HealthPrize | Software Dev | Norwalk, CT | REMOTE Full-time |
[https://www.healthprize.com/](https://www.healthprize.com/) | $110k-150k +
equity

At HealthPrize, we are changing the way people think about their medication
and their health! Our growth is being fueled by work with leading brands in
life sciences such as Abbott, Walgreens, and Gilead. Join the close-knit
engineering team that designs & develops our industry leading patient
engagement platform and work with us to measurably improve the state of
healthcare globally.

Frontend Hypewords: Vue.js/Vuex/Vuetify, Webpack (for our reference impl. but
we use other PWA stacks too - React is next up now that it's going MIT)

Backend Hypewords: Java/Kotlin, Amazon Aurora, Redis, Spring-Boot, Docker, AWS
Beanstalk

Systems Hypewords: AWS (multi-region deployments), Ansible, Beanstalk, Docker,
Aurora, HIPAA/PCI Compliance

Senior Platform Engineer: [https://healthprize.com/careers-
page/#op-205414-senior-platf...](https://healthprize.com/careers-
page/#op-205414-senior-platform-engineer)

Front End Web Developer: [https://healthprize.com/careers-
page/#op-206457-front-end-we...](https://healthprize.com/careers-
page/#op-206457-front-end-web-developer)

Lead Systems Engineer: [https://healthprize.com/careers-page/#op-208838-lead-
systems...](https://healthprize.com/careers-page/#op-208838-lead-systems-
engineer-devops-aws)

------
e0m
Nylas | San Francisco & NYC | Full-time | ONSITE |
[https://www.nylas.com/jobs/](https://www.nylas.com/jobs/)

The Nylas Cloud API makes it an order of magnitude easier for companies to add
email, calendar, & contact integration to their applications. By being at the
core of business to business communication, scheduling, & contacts we believe
we can shape the future of how people work.

We’re hiring senior engineers to help us scale & build new products on top of
our APIs. Right now our open-source Python-based sync engine regularly
archives terabytes of data across a massive SQL cluster, and our APIs handle
tens of millions of requests a day. We aim to scale that several times over in
the next year.

Our team ([https://www.nylas.com/team/](https://www.nylas.com/team/)) is
roughly equal by identified gender (including engineering) and is comprised of
startup founders; Debian contributors; {{Large Tech Corp®}} alums; MIT,
Columbia, Yale, CMU, Olin, alums; and a professional dancer from the San
Francisco Ballet. We actively and regularly work with the entire team to shape
our culture to our ideal of honesty, transparency, individual empowerment, and
kindness.

You must have a growth mindset, have enough engineering experience to
architect complex systems, have a tract record of managing your own projects,
have a strong sense of practical shippability over engineering purity, have a
natural tendency towards humbleness in your own abilities, and have an innate
desire to pass that knowledge onwards.

Email evan@nylas.com directly if interested

------
unify_id
UnifyID | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | Onsite | Competitive |
[https://unify.id/](https://unify.id/) UnifyID is building a revolutionary
identity platform based on implicit authentication. Our solution allows people
to identify themselves in a unique way that is extremely difficult to forge or
crack. Best of all, we are doing it in a way that respects user privacy.
Latest Announcements -
[https://unify.id/press.html](https://unify.id/press.html) \- SXSW Security &
Privacy 2017 Winner \- RSA Innovation Sandbox Unanimous 2017 Winner \-
TechCrunch Disrupt SF Battlefield 2016 Runner-Up \- Stanford StartX S15

Roles: \- Full Stack Engineer (20 new): [https://unify.id/full-stack-
application.html](https://unify.id/full-stack-application.html) \- Machine
Learner (5 new): [https://unify.id/machine-learner-
application.html](https://unify.id/machine-learner-application.html) \- iOS
Lead Engineer: [https://unify.id/iOS-application.html](https://unify.id/iOS-
application.html) \- Android Lead Engineer: [https://unify.id/android-
application.html](https://unify.id/android-application.html) \- Front-End Lead
Engineer: [https://unify.id/front-end-
application.html](https://unify.id/front-end-application.html)

Excellent team, comprehensive benefits, great SoMa location, visa sponsorship,
exciting growth, and meaningful impact at this early-stage VC funded startup.
Email: jobs@unify.id

------
alxppp
TabShare | Software engineer (front-end / back-end) | Munich | ONSITE
[https://tabshare.io](https://tabshare.io)

TabShare is TeamViewer for the SaaS age: tab-only, install-free, high-
resolution, 1-click invites.

We are developing a new screen sharing technology that allows painless sharing
of web apps. Instead of streaming a remote desktop screen, TabShare works like
a virtual desktop in the cloud and enables synchronized screen sharing and
collaboration for web content. It outperforms traditional screen sharing
solutions in both throughput and latency many times over. It's also entirely
Javascript based, making annoying downloads obsolete. It further allows
interactive collaboration through keyboard and mouse sharing.

We currently focusing on remote B2B SaaS sales and support: Software
applications require a customer-focused sales presentation, comprehensive
training/onboarding and intense customer support. Interactive screen sharing
opens the possibility to provide those services remotely across the globe.

We are a seed stage startup (CDTM alumni with combined 7+ years of working
experience in Silicon Valley and Tier 1 strategy consulting) and are currently
looking for engineers (front-end or back-end) and working students/interns:

• Backend developer: Help us enhance our screen sharing technology. Experience
with Linux, X11, Docker is ideal. • Frontend developer: We’re using Vue.js
with ElementUI and Bootstrap. • Marketing & sales intern: Create a scalable
marketing strategy for the European SaaS market & a sales strategy for
different customers.

Please reach out to contact@tabshare.io

------
ewa
Intercom | Dublin, Ireland and London, UK | SOFTWARE ENGINEERING MANAGER |
SENIOR SOFTWARE ENGINEER | SUPPORT ENGINEER | Full Time | ONSITE | SaaS |
Startup

WHAT: We’re on a mission to make business communication personal. As one of
the top 5 fastest growing software companies of our generation, we grew from
$1-50M in ARR in three years and more than 17,000 businesses use Intercom to
connect with a billion people worldwide. We have over 300 employees between
San Francisco, Chicago, Dublin and London.

ROLES: We are looking for experienced engineers to join our teams in Dublin
and London to build a world-class SaaS product. Continuous deployment keeps us
focused on incremental releases.

BENEFITS: Competitive salary, meaningful equity, free food, health insurance,
life assurance, open vacation policy, public transport and gym covered.

Hiring process consists of tech test, phone interview and an onsite interview
with technical and culture sessions.

TECH: The core Intercom product is a Ruby on Rails application with an
Ember.js frontend.

 _How we work and where to apply:_
[https://www.intercom.io/careers/](https://www.intercom.io/careers/)

Or you can email me directly :) ewa@intercom.io

Check out what we shipped last year: [https://blog.intercom.com/what-we-
shipped-2016-year-in-revie...](https://blog.intercom.com/what-we-
shipped-2016-year-in-review/)

Also hiring for Support Engineers (very technical and hands-on role where
you'll be troubleshooting Ruby and JavaScript).

------
monster2control
Linode | Philadelphia, PA | On-site only |
[http://linode.com/careers](http://linode.com/careers)

Managing a global cloud hosting service requires creative solutioning and
cutting edge technological innovation. As we continue to grow rapidly, we’re
looking for passionate, highly skilled individuals to help us build a better
public cloud. With nearly half a million users worldwide, Linode is seeking
natural problem solvers and outside the box thinkers who want to make an
impact through their work.

Our open positions: JavaScript Engineer, Software Engineer, Linux Systems
Engineer, Linux Network Engineer, Linux Technical Support, Datacenter
Operations Specialist, Security Engineer, Director of Information Security,
Software Engineering Manager

Technologies: You don’t have to have experience with all of these, but you
should have experience with some of them and an interest to learn others.

• Python, pip, virtualenv, pytest, Flask, SQLAlchemy

• JavaScript, React, Redux, Mocha, Chai, Karma, Enzyme

• HTML5, CSS3, Sass, Bootstrap

• Perl, C, Bash

• Debian architecture and packaging, Linux Virtualization and Containers, QEMU

• Git, Jenkins, Salt, Nginx, uWSGI

Feel free to apply online, and for any inquiries reach out to miles@linode.com

Please note, we currently don't sponsor H1Bs or other visas.

------
xycodex
Amazon EC2 Container Services (Docker on AWS) | Software Engineer | Seattle,
WA | Full-time, Onsite |
[https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/544896](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/544896)

The Amazon ECS team is looking for Software Engineers to build services that
allow our customers to run, manage, and deploy Docker containers at scale.

This team addresses very unique scaling challenges that directly impact how
developers and organizations consume computing capacity in the cloud. This is
an opportunity to be part of a world-class team in AWS. You will design and
operate distributed, highly available, fault-tolerant systems on a massive
scale.

This is a high growth team as we are working in the competitive and rapidly
evolving space of containers and orchestration. You will be building the
future!

To learn more about Amazon EC2 Container Services, visit
[https://aws.amazon.com/ecs](https://aws.amazon.com/ecs)

Please mention this Hacker News post when applying! =)

Backend Engineer -
[https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/544896](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/544896)

------
qixxiq
Smyte (YC W15) | San Francisco, CA | Full time | Onsite |
[https://www.smyte.com/](https://www.smyte.com/)

We're primarily looking for a quality devops/infra/sre engineer, but we're
also interested in anyone full stack or frontend focused. Check out our "jobs
repo" here:
[https://github.com/smyte/careers](https://github.com/smyte/careers)

Why Smyte?

* We've built a platform to stop the victimization of innocent people online. We successfully stop scams, harassment, fraud, account takeover, money laundering, and policy violations.

* We are the highest-quality product in this space. We work with a selection of the top websites and mobile apps.

* We solve interesting technical problems. Open-source where we can [[https://github.com/smyte](https://github.com/smyte)] and give talks as well.

* We've built our own (successful) SQL-like rules and data counting/fetching DSL [[http://docs.smyte.com/docs/introduction-to-sqrl](http://docs.smyte.com/docs/introduction-to-sqrl)].

* We have the strongest team tackling this problem (founded by ex FB and Google engineers working on spam and fraud, and Pete was part of the original React.js team)

* We recently a series A and our growth is out of control.

* We offer competitive salary, benefits, and equity.

Interested? Feel free to send me an email at jobs@<...>

------
mebassett
Trivium Re | London | Lead Front End Engineer | CONTRACT - 6 months, ONSITE.

Trivium is an early stage, investor-backed data mining startup for the
commercial real estate industry. We're looking for experienced engineers to
help build our MVP. We're currently six people - and that team includes a
professor of data science and multiple highly intelligent software engineers.
We're based near Waterloo along the south bank.

The front end is what delivers value to our clients so we want to make sure we
get it right. We've already started staffing with some great engineering
talent and prototyping in Elm. We're looking for someone who:

\- has experience shipping complex javascript apps in react+redux.

\- likes elm and functional programming

\- can mentor and provide technical and personal leadership to junior
engineers

\- can help with road mapping and product planning

We're less interested in what you you know and more interested in your
capability to learn. We like machine learning, functional programming, and new
ideas for the proptech space. Do reach out even if you feel you don't check
every box. We'd love to hear from you.

Contact info in my profile or at
[http://www.triviumre.com](http://www.triviumre.com)

------
kavitavvp
The Black Tux|WMS Engineer|Gardena, CA|

As a WMS Engineer, you'll be responsible for supporting our HighJump and
warehouse automation systems. You will maintain, expand, and scale our
Warehouse Management System capabilities by working with HighJump Architect,
HJ1 Page Editor, SQL Server 2012, HJ Worldwide Support, HJ After Market
Services, and 3rd party development resources.

Skills Required:

 _1-3 years of experience supporting HighJump

_ 1-3 years experience with SQL Server (or any similar RDBMS), including
ability to design schemas, write queries, and/or stored procedures.

 _2+ years experience in high transaction multi-tenant architectures such as
warehouse management, order management and commerce /billing/accounting
engines.

_2+ years experience in using ALM tools like JIRA

 _Excellent verbal and written communication skills and someone who is
passionate about quality, supportability, extensibility, and simple design.

_ Open to giving and receiving feedback

 _An advocate of a good sense of humor, emotional intelligence, and patience

_ Able to meet regular deadlines while working independently

Apply Here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/theblacktux/6260dc7f-dcf5-4000-8334-a2...](https://jobs.lever.co/theblacktux/6260dc7f-dcf5-4000-8334-a2a04d11c4da)

------
bobbykrk
Ideamotive | React.js Developer | Warsaw | Onsite

Ideamotive ([https://ideamotive.co/](https://ideamotive.co/)) - a dev shop
specializing business process automation for startups and growing companies is
looking for a React Developer. We are located in Warsaw, Zoliborz at a start-
up accelerator mansion called ReactorWarsaw.

Our stack consists of Ruby on Rails and/or Node on backend and React on a
frontend, usually Postgres as a main database and Redis + Sidekiq for queues.

You, as a candidate, should be a computer science graduate (or has equivalent
knowledge) with a solid background in front-end and previous experience in
React or similar framework. We also expect you to have understanding of a
current trends and state-of-the-art solutions.

Our original job offer (in polish): [https://ideamotive.co/careers/frontend-
react-dev/](https://ideamotive.co/careers/frontend-react-dev/)

Apply via form: [https://ideamotive.recruitee.com/o/regular-react-
developer/c...](https://ideamotive.recruitee.com/o/regular-react-
developer/c/new)

------
maeldun
Course Hero | Senior Software Engineer: Business Infrastructure | $145K -
$177K + equity | Redwood City | Full-Time Onsite

Technology is revolutionizing the way we learn, and Course Hero is committed
to increasing the accessibility of educational resources so students are
empowered to thrive academically. We're growing fast, we're profitable, and
we're looking for new team members to help us plot our course towards future
success.

We're hiring a Senior Software Engineer on our Business Infrastructure team.
Our team is small, so you'll experience projects from start to finish, solve
complex technical challenges, and work closely with product managers and
designers to craft product features our customers love. The Business
Infrastructure team keeps the engine running at Course Hero-- we do everything
from scaling our in-house payments infrastructure to building core
functionality for our site and automating processes to help our internal teams
move fast! Oh, and we built Course Hero's first microservice. Join us to build
more and make your mark in ed-tech.

Apply at [http://grnh.se/phbwyq1](http://grnh.se/phbwyq1).

------
drakej
Narrative Science | Software Engineer in Test | Seattle, WA | Full-time,
Onsite

Narrative Science is the leader in advanced natural language generation
(Advanced NLG) for the enterprise. Quill, its Advanced NLG platform, learns
and writes like a person, automatically transforming data into Intelligent
Narratives - insightful, conversational communications full of audience-
relevant information that provide complete transparency into how analytic
decisions are made.

Responsibilities:

* Create, manage, and improve test plans for end-to-end testing

* Reduce manual QA effort by developing automated tests

* Execute prepared test plans, analyze results, and provide reports

* Triage incoming defect reports and manage clarification and resolution between reporters and engineering team

* Identify areas for improving efficiency and coverage of test cycles

* Research and recommend possible software testing tools

* Participate in the definition and refinement of quality metrics

* Work with developers to participate in solution design to ensure testability of functions and applications during implementation planning

* Work with Product Team to break requirements down into test plans

Tech: Python, Node.js, React, Redux, Angular.js, Selenium, Protractor, HTML,
PostgreSQL, AWS

Apply or see a full description here:
[https://narrativescience.com/Resources/About-Narrative-
Scien...](https://narrativescience.com/Resources/About-Narrative-
Science/Careers?p=job%2Fo2rr5fwJ#anchorOffset)

------
samcrawford
SamKnows | Tests and Metrics Engineer | London, UK | Onsite, full-time

SamKnows is currently recruiting for a full-time developer to join its team in
London. Our company provides network measurement hardware, software and
services to telecoms regulators and ISPs worldwide. We build own hardware
measurement probes, which we've distributed to more than 100,000 users so far.
Naturally, these all run OpenWrt (and now LEDE).

We write our measurements in C and C++, covering a wide array of QoS and QoE
performance metrics (far more than just speed tests!). We collect and analyse
hundreds of millions of measurements per day using this infrastructure.

The role would primarily involve developing measurement software, and also
working on the probes themselves. We are also increasingly embedding our
measurements in ISPs' existing CPE, so familiarity of working in embedded
Linux environments is a huge benefit.

For more information and to apply please see
[https://www.samknows.com/company/careers/developer-test-
metr...](https://www.samknows.com/company/careers/developer-test-metrics)

If you have any questions, feel free to email me directly at sam@samknows.com

------
ahlatimer
Contract Simply (S17) | Sr. Full-Stack Developer | Austin, TX | Onsite | Full-
time

Contract Simply ([https://contractsimply.com](https://contractsimply.com))
help banks expedite their construction loan payments. Unlike a typical loan
which is one check one time, a construction loan has several monthly
disbursements over the course of the project. This process is currently
managed with excel, PDFs, and emails. We have a web-based platform that makes
this process much easier, faster, and less error-prone. It’s more exciting
than it sounds, I promise.

We offer competitive pay and benefits, plus equity. We’re small (2 full-time
developers, 5 full-time employees total), so there’s a lot of opportunity to
set the tone and direction of the company. We’re also YC-backed (S17).

OUR STACK

Rails API, React/Redux frontend, AWS, Chef/Opsworks, Postgres, Resque, Redis,
circleci, rspec

REQUIREMENTS

* 4+ years experience in full-stack web development

* experience with Rails and/or React — we don’t mind teaching you one of the two

* experience working with RESTful services

* experience with Postgres (or another RDBMS)

* can build quickly without creating a horrible mess

NICE TO HAVE

* experience with both Rails and React

* API design experience

* experience with chef and/or opsworks

GET IN TOUCH

Email me (Hi, I’m Andrew, CTO/cofounder) at andrew@contractsimply.com.

------
mkucia
VSR | Security Consultant / Penetration Tester | Boston, MA | ONSITE

VSR is focused on providing quality information, network and application
security consulting services. We work with clients in nearly every industry
vertical and at multiple stages of maturity, from start-ups to large multi-
national enterprises. VSR is always looking to expand its team of experienced
security consultants so that we may better serve our clients and expand our
thought leadership.

Our typical security assignments include: application penetration testing
(web, mobile, commercial off-the-shelf software, products & appliances),
network penetration assessments, red team exercises, and social engineering.
Expertise in all areas is not necessary, however, familiarity with multiple
areas is preferred. A strong desire to learn and the ability to effectively
collaborate with colleagues however is a job requirement.

We're currently looking for Penetration Testers / Ethical Hackers / Security
Consultants. Check out our employment page at
[https://vsecurity.com/company/employment.html](https://vsecurity.com/company/employment.html)

------
lisasburke1
Center for Clinical Data Science | ETL Data Engineer |Boston, Ma. |ONSITE |
Full-Time

Help us discover the future of medicine and invent the next generation of
healthcare. We are leading the change with the development of next-generation
informatics and machine learning applications.

Write clean, maintainable performance code ensuring data is flowing smoothly
between source and destination.

Comfortable transforming, normalizing and merging multiple sources of data in
both batch and streaming environments.

Build pipelines that feed data scientists with data: Develop and manage
extraction tools, wrap the data, and send it forward in the data pipeline.
Correct, transform and enrich the data. Quickly and efficiently load bulk
data.

Work tightly with the broader data science and software teams to identify the
path to a successful product.

Expert knowledge of Python. Expert knowledge of database software (SQL +
variants, MongoDB) and distributed computing (i.e. Hadoop, Spark) are strongly
preferred.

Familiarity with Node.js, Flask, Express, micro services with containers, and
.NET are strong pluses.

You can email directly or apply online: [https://clindatsci.com/platform-
developer-1](https://clindatsci.com/platform-developer-1)

~~~
xfabx
Hi ! I am interested. Where can I send the email? I have applied online.

~~~
lisasburke1
Look in my profile, just added. Thanks so much for your interest!

------
arunkjn
Mediaiq | Senior Software Engineer | Bengaluru / Bangalore, India | Full-time

In this role you would be working with a small team of talented developers
making infrastructural solutions for helping other teams in our organization
transition to a microservices architecture. We are focusing on problems like
messaging, service discovery, centralized logging, monitoring, authentication,
etc. which are common across teams wanting to migrate to microservices. We are
also working on a ‘choreography service’ which is a microservice responsible
to manage a data workflow and connect many other services together. You will
be expected to participate in architecture/ design discussions and would
impact the choices we make in a big way.

 _Must have skills_

    
    
        - 3+ years experience working with jvm languages - Java or scala
        - Experience with microservice architectures
        - Knowledge of container technologies
    

_Good to have skills_

    
    
        - Kubernetes
        - Linkerd
        - Docker
        - Scala
        - Akka
        - go
        - Grpc
        - http2
        - Istio
        - Apache Ignite
        - Apache Kafka
      

If interested you can email your resume to arunj@mediaiqdigital.com

Thank you!

------
codelitt
Codelitt Incubator | Jr. Product/Project Manager | Remote OK
[https://www.codelitt.com](https://www.codelitt.com)

We’re looking for a unique mix of a Jr. Product/Project Manager to join our
team. We're looking for someone who is comfortable working closely with end
users, customers, designers, and engineers. Ideally you have good software
product knowledge as well as the ability to lead a team from problem discovery
to execution.

We are a corporate product incubator and skunkworks/R&D lab. We develop
scalable technology solutions on platforms such as Web + Mobile, Machine
Learning, AR/VR, and AI/Robotics. You'll have the opportunity to stretch your
design disciplines, learn from peers, and educate peers. You'll work with the
latest and greatest of bleeding edge tech, have a diverse team, and we allow a
lot of autonomy. We also offer 20% time to work on whatever you're passionate
about (open source, pet project, etc).

We allow remote, but the must be authorized to work in the United States.
(Please no agencies/recruiters)

Shoot us your CV and portfolio to vincent [at] codelitt.com and cody [at]
codelitt.com

------
rygine
Awake Security | Senior UI Engineer | Mountain View, CA | ONSITE, REMOTE,
VISA, FULL-TIME

Awake Security is an early stage network security and analytics company backed
by Greylock Partners that is building a platform that takes a new approach to
enterprise network security and monitoring. We process billions of events to
give security teams microscopic to macroscopic visibility into their networks
and enable data science for advanced threat detection.

The UI team at Awake is small, fast moving, and offers full autonomy in
creating solutions. We're currently working with the latest versions of Chrome
and keep our libraries/tooling up to date (when it makes sense). We're looking
for someone who is passionate about security/privacy, design, user experience,
and attention to detail.

UI tech: ES2015+, PureScript, D3, React, Redux, Webpack, PostCSS w/ cssnext,
Jest, Enzyme, ESLint, stylelint, Yarn, Node 7+ Other tech: Scala, Haskell, Go,
Kafka / Samza, Greenplum

[https://jobs.lever.co/awake-
security/3af8f6cd-3b82-49a6-baed...](https://jobs.lever.co/awake-
security/3af8f6cd-3b82-49a6-baed-a8ad5a791dbb)

careers@awakenetworks.com

------
coffutt
Blispay | Software Engineer | Baltimore, MD | ONSITE | blispay.com

Blispay is a financial technology startup backed by FirstMark Capital, NEA,
Accomplice and Founder Collective. Our first product is an everyday credit &
financing solution that customers deserve and merchants need. Our founding
team consists of experienced industry veterans from companies including Bill
Me Later, PayPal, Bank of America, MBNA, Microsoft & Zynga.

As software engineer at Blispay, you'll be designing, building, and
maintaining the software infrastructure and services that power Blispay. This
position requires a passion for desigining elegant, scalable solutions to
complex business and technical problems. The role is a full-time position,
based in Baltimore, MD.

You Will

* Work collaboratively with product owners, designers, and other engineers to design and build features that users want.

* Design and build fault tolerant, highly available, scalable systems.

* Troubleshoot and diagnose system failures and recommend solutions.

Requirements

* Experience designing back-end software systems and services.

* Experience writing production code in a common server side language (we use Java).

* Experience with distributed, asynchronous, message driven systems a plus.

* Experience with batch processing and ETL systems a plus.

* Experience with common data modeling, machine learning, and analytics practices and techniques a plus.

Apply via
[https://jobs.lever.co/blispay.com](https://jobs.lever.co/blispay.com)

------
mkrn
MethodExists | Worldwide, Remote | Full-time | Ambitious team seeks
Junior/Mid-Level Javascript developers (React, React-Native, Node.js, AWS)

We’re remotely operated company, with our teams currently spread over Russia,
Spain, the Caribbean and Canada. Our company creates Enterprise Class, fully
customizable applications. We do rapid development under a low-code platform
methodology. We have a lot of challenging work in front of us, and want
energetic, passionate people to join for a new and exciting experience.

We build our solutions on AWS using its power to create minimalistic APIs and
services leveraging the platform. We use serverless, CI/CD, “infrastructure as
code”. For UX we use react, redux and react native in order to deliver a
consistent UI/UX throughout all devices and client applications.

We are looking for developers for the following positions:

* Junior/Mid-Level Front End UX Javascript Developer | React, Redux, AWS-SDK

* React-Native Developer | React-Native, Redux, AWS-SDK

* Full Stack Javascript Developer | Node.js, AWS, React

Requirements:

* 3+ years of Javascript

* Experience building and shipping real products

* Familiarity with web and mobile security best practices

Stack:

* React, Redux, ES6, Ant design, aws-sdk, Webpack

* React-Native, Redux, ES6, native-base or react-native-elements, aws-sdk

* Node.js, ES6, AWS: Lambda, Cognito, API Gateway, S3, IOT, CloudFormation

Ready to learn and work with us on some exciting projects? Send your resume to
mkrn@methodexists.com!

~~~
praveensolanki
Hello Methodexists team,

Let me know if we can connect over Skype(praveens_7) to have a quick
discussion on your business need.

email: Praveens@smartdatainc.net

------
aswoodward
Fauna | Senior Distributed Systems Engineer | San Francisco | Full time |
[https://fauna.com](https://fauna.com)

Come join the Core team at Fauna, where you’ll be working directly on our
strongly consistent, distributed database. This means writing Scala code,
every day, and working with other engineers to expand Fauna’s feature set
while keeping its promise of ACID-compliance, fault tolerance, and strong
consistency.

The creation of a distributed database that is strongly consistent requires
incredibly disciplined engineering. Our software has been four years in the
making, and we’ve taken the time to build things right. You’ll be working with
engineers who have been tech leads for JVM teams and for storage backends, and
helped architect Twitter’s data infrastructure.

Everyone here is a grown up. We for reals follow best practices. We also have
lives outside of work, and go home for dinner.

Family friendly, remote friendly. Supportive coworkers. Small company with
plenty of room for growth, both in technical skills and in your career.

You’ll be well-versed in one or more of the following:

\- Scala or another functional programming language * JVM experience is a plus

\- Asynchronous programming \- Fault-tolerant network services \- Performance
analysis \- Familiarity with some of the following is a bonus: * Storage
Engines (LSM Trees, B-Trees, etc) * Consensus Protocols (RAFT, Paxos,
ZooKeeper, etc)

Most of the team is in San Francisco, CA, but we're open to remote work for
exceptional candidates.

If you're interested, or have questions, please send your resume to
jobs@fauna.com.

------
ajesusflores
Epam Systems | Sr IT Recruiter | Guadalajara, MX |
[http://www.epam.com](http://www.epam.com)

REQUIREMENTS -Native Spanish and high level of written and spoken English is a
must; -3+ years of progressive Talent Acquisition experience;Basic JS
knowledge; -Experience in full life cycle recruitment process within IT
company/agency; -Ability to multitask and work under high pressure, be
adaptable and flexible; -Background in providing up to date market information
and recruiting practices; -Knowledge of recruitment focused digital and social
media resources, applicant tracking systems, and creative sourcing techniques;
-Excellent follow-up skills and ability to work independently and
collaboratively in a hands-on, high volume, fast-paced environment;

PERKS: -100% under payroll; -Law benefits (IMSS, INFONAVIT, 15 days December,
bonus, 25% vacation bonus, Mexican holidays plus December the 24th and 31st);
-Major medical expenses insurance; -Dental insurance; -Life insurance; -13 %
employee savings fund; -Vacations starting with 10 days plus 2 floating days;
-Grocery coupons

 __* Send your CV: jesus_flores@epam.com __ _

------
SCM
Stevens Capital Management LP| C++ Market Data Feeds Developer| Radnor, PA
USA| ONSITE| VISA| www.scm-lp.com

Stevens Capital Management LP (“SCM”) is a registered investment adviser that
manages a multi-billion dollar hedge fund that has been in business for 25+
years. SCM specializes in the rigorous development and disciplined
implementation of empirically based quantitative trading strategies. Our
highly productive team works in a fast-paced collegial environment, utilizing
extensive data sets, technology and the scientific method to devise and employ
trading strategies throughout the world’s most liquid financial markets.

C++ Market Data Feeds Developer

We are seeking highly driven, production-oriented developers who possess
strong technical skills and the ability to work in a fast-paced collaborative
environment.

This is an opportunity to work in a real-time environment where you can make
immediate contributions. You will be part of a small team building real-time
data feed handlers for the largest financial exchanges such as the NYSE, LSE,
TSE, CME, BATS, ICE and NASDAQ.

Primary Responsibilities • Develop and implement infrastructure to support
market data and trading. • Develop and maintain market data feeds. • Build and
design large scale applications, with a focus on reducing latency and
improving the performance of the system.

Requirements • High proficiency in C++ development in a Linux environment. • A
Computer Science degree. • Outstanding problem solving skills. • Familiarity
with multi-threading and networking protocols (TCP/IP, Multicast preferred). •
Experience in a real-time environment in the Financial industry.

Please submit your resume to: recruiting@scm-lp.com

------
ehsanu1
MyTime | Senior Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time | ONSITE |
[https://www.mytime.com/merchants/scheduler](https://www.mytime.com/merchants/scheduler)

Team: We're a small team of ~10 developers, largely remote, looking to grow
our San Francisco team by a few members.

Product: We build a SaaS product for appointment-oriented service providers,
like hair stylists, auto mechanics, pet groomers, etc to manage their
business: scheduling appointments, taking payments, managing client
information, reporting/analytics and some marketing tools.

Tech stack: Monolithic Rails backend + Angular 1/2 single page web frontend.
Our backend API also powers Android and iOS clients.

Looking for: Experienced full-stack and frontend web developers, with a
minimum of 4 years experience in full-stack/frontend positions. For full-
stack, we would like someone with some Rails experience in order to hit the
ground running. For frontend development, we'd like experience writing single
page applications, but the technology (besides using JS) is not a major
factor.

Apply: You can send me your resume directly at ehsan+hn@mytime.com

------
conancook
Entrepreneur First | Clojure Engineer | London | On site |
[https://www.joinef.com](https://www.joinef.com)

Entrepreneur First help the most ambitious people maximise their impact on the
world - by founding companies. We're looking for an engineer to help us build
tools, interfaces and data analysis infrastucture using Clojure and
ClojureScript, to help us reach every world-changing founder. Does that sound
fun to you? It is!

If you're not yet a Clojure expert or came to it via an unusual route, or
you're a master of category theory, we'd love for you to apply. We're a small
team with a lot of responsibilities, so learning and helping each other learn
is a constant part of the job for all of us. We value the experiences you
bring from outside the engineering world as well.

You can apply by emailing me at conan@joinef.com, or by filling in our
application form at
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/workforef/jobs/755661](https://boards.greenhouse.io/workforef/jobs/755661)

We're looking forward to hearing from you, but sorry - no agencies please.

------
sitetechie
ChatShipper | Senior Backend Engineer | Amsterdam, Netherlands | REMOTE okay,
[https://www.chatshipper.com](https://www.chatshipper.com)

We are a small (~5) team of developers building a SaaS messaging platform.
While working as a fully distributed team, we value the occasional face time
in our Amsterdam office. Our solution links hundreds of customer support
agents to tens of thousands of consumers. We're trying to change, enhance and
streamline the way people interact with organizations.

We are seeking a strong software engineer to help further develop our
messaging hub product and expand our microservices infrastructure on Google
Cloud. Ideally you'll have deep experience running production software
(DevOps), and can balance adding customer value (shipping fast) with clean
code and architecture.

Upcoming/ongoing projects: \- Create chat bots, using NLP apis and Google
cloud functions \- Develop a widget framework \- Extend our API gateway
(OAuth, rate limiting) \- Write an SDK to our API \- Improve infrastructure
monitoring

Our tech stack: Google Cloud, Ansible, Nodejs, MongoDb, React

If you're interested, please email peter@chatshipper.com

------
ElenaADEX
Berlin, Germany | The ADEX GmbH (DMP, Big Data)| Senior Big Data Engineer |
ONSITE | [https://short.sg/j/1180960](https://short.sg/j/1180960)

At ADEX we're working on a real Big Data scale. We analyze and segment daily
billions of requests in a YARN/Hadoop cluster of more than 60 machines. In the
next phase of development, we are planning to re-design more parts of our Big
Data systems to make them work in real-time. This will involve the usage of
some cutting-edge technologies and also the challenge to extend the on-premise
cluster to the cloud.

We are therefore seeking a Senior Data Engineer who can design and implement
new features of the Big Data DMP (new automated analyses, data aggregation or
summarizing). As part of our interdisciplinary, international team you will
work on Apache Spark to solve real Big Data problems and optimize our
processes. Besides designing and building our new architecture you will
convert new business requirements into data processes as well as help maintain
our Big Data systems. You will be a mentor to our Data Engineer as well as
another Data Engineer we are currently looking for.

We are around 30 people in the company, half of the team works on tech
positions. 15 employees are male, the other 15 female. The ADEX is based in
Berlin with a small customer support team based in Hamburg. We are pretty
flexible and chilled, and very tech- and product-focused. We work in a
cutting-edge industry, so we encourage our employees to try new technologies,
go to meet-ups, workshops and conferences. We are not afraid of trying and
failing because we strongly believe in learning from mistakes.

If you have any questions, please get in touch: elena@theadex.com

------
jameincke
CloserIQ | New York, NY | Full-time | Onsite

CloserIQ is the network connecting top sales talent to venture backed tech
startups. We are a NYC based self-funded and highly profitable recruiting tech
startup combining powerful software with world class service.

We're currently hiring for these roles:

Talent Advisor: [http://bit.ly/2kmJBJE](http://bit.ly/2kmJBJE) (ONSITE, NYC)

Our Talent Advisors attract, engage and onboard top sales talent to the
rapidly growing CloserIQ network. You’ll be joining a small team of sales
leaders, technologists, recruiters, and growth hackers as a “sports agent” for
the top revenue generators in the tech community. Looking for candidates with
interest in sales and recruiting.

Talent Associate: [http://bit.ly/2xQPXUC](http://bit.ly/2xQPXUC) (ONSITE, NYC)

This role is a hybrid of sales & recruiting where you will be responsible for
generating demand for CloserIQ by leveraging digital sales & marketing
strategies. You'll have a chance to work directly with our founders, wear
multiple hats and have a meaningful impact on the success of the company from
day one.

------
jessicath
Zoosk Inc. | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | On-site

Zoosk is a leading online dating company that personalizes the dating
experience to help singles find the person and relationship that’s just right
for them. Our Behavioral Matchmaking technology is constantly learning from
the actions of over 35 million members in order to deliver better matches in
real time, making Zoosk a market leader in mobile dating.

Check out our engineering blog at: [https://about.zoosk.com/en/engineering-
blog/](https://about.zoosk.com/en/engineering-blog/)

Roles:

    
    
         » Software Engineer, JavaScript
    
         » Software Engineer, Cloud API/Services
    
         » CI/CD Automation Engineer
    
         » Payments & Risk Manager
    
         » Digital Marketing Analyst
    
         » Content Strategist
    
    

All positions offer a competitive salary, equity, and comprehensive benefits.
Learn more at
[https://about.zoosk.com/en/careers/](https://about.zoosk.com/en/careers/)

→ Interested in a role? Email laurag@zoosk.com [mention HackerNews] ←

------
colefame
Fame | Full-Stack Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Onsite | Full-time |
$100K+ and equity with full benefits

I’m the founder and CEO at Fame (fame.co). We built the first ecommerce
platform for famous people (celebrities and influencers) and have been turning
hundreds of influential people into retailers over the past year.

We build shopping websites, full-embeddable stores for blogs, a shopping cart
that works perfectly within Instagram and Snapchat, and iOS apps for our
clients so their followers and fans can buy every product they recommend all
from their own storefront with a universal cart.

Our platform is impeccably engineered and customers love us for it — we have
hundreds of famous clients and hundreds of satisfied brand partners (Nordstom,
Nike, Amazon, etc.). We have amazing investors, plenty of funding, an
incredible office in SF (in SOMA), and a low burn rate.

We have 3 software engineers and are looking for a few more. Our software
stack: * Backend - Ruby on Rails (v5.1), PostgreSQL, Digital Ocean * Online
Stores - CoffeeScript, Haml, Rails * Embeddable Storefronts - React * Apps -
Swift * Scraping experience is a plus (using Ruby, Python, or other
structures)

Our team is all full-stack. We generally distribute software tasks based on
individual interest and skill. As our 4th software engineer, you will have
tons of project ownership. Your ideas will influence the company’s direction.
You will do interdisciplinary work across our platform and learn from best-of-
the-best engineers.

To succeed here, you need to be a quick learner, have a passion for software
engineering, and be excited to work at a growing seed stage company.

If interested, please email me at cole[at]fame.co.

------
neddenriep
Postie | Machine Learning Engineer, Data Scientist, Data Engineer | Southern
California or REMOTE (USA) | [https://postie.com](https://postie.com) | Full
Time

Postie works with top brands and technology companies who believe that in a
world saturated with digital ads there is out-sized value in delivering a
physical, tangible experience to customers. Postie is revitalizing an
extremely effective marketing channel - direct mail.

Some of the things we are looking for expertise with in our ML and Data
Science team: \- Feature analysis of new data sources and transfer learning
algorithms to mesh them into current scoring systems \- Engineer our ETLs &
automate data acquisition \- Use large consumer datasets to predict purchase
intent \- Evaluate model performance \- Experiment and iterate on new
techniques and new datasets \- Operational research problems for price
optimization \- Ad measurement

We use mainly Python in an AWS environment for our data workloads. Heavy users
of Redshift, EMR, Athena, AWS Data Pipeline, Glue.

Please email me your linkedin, github, and a short paragraph about a project
you loved working on to impact@postie.com

------
aepstein
Creative Market | Senior Product Manager | San Francisco, CA preferred, remote
possible | Fulltime

Creative Market | Many engineering roles | San Francisco, CA preferred, remote
possible | Fulltime

Help independent creators make a living doing what they love. Every day,
thousands of customers use Creative Market to bring their creative projects to
life with ready-to-use design content from independent creators around the
world.

We're looking for a Senior Product Manager to lead a cross-functional team to
build and launch an important new product that changes the way our 3.5M+
members engage with Creative Market, and drives meaningful revenue for the
20k+ creators on our platform – many of whom earn a full-time living.

Senior PM role description:
[https://jobs.lever.co/creativemarket/4bead234-c7c4-4921-818d...](https://jobs.lever.co/creativemarket/4bead234-c7c4-4921-818d-4ed2888fb652)

We're also hiring for a number of front-end, back-end, and SRE roles to help
build and grow the product.

All engineering roles:
[https://creativemarket.com/careers](https://creativemarket.com/careers)

------
joeATkira
Kira Systems is hiring a Quality Engineering Lead to work as part of the
technical leadership team of our rapidly growing Software Development group.

We are currently good at testing …. but we want to take good to great! Our
developers test their own code, we have some automation suites, we do new
feature testing and run well organized internal Beta programs with every
release. So, to take us to the next level, we need a talented, technical and
strategic quality engineer who can review all aspects of our testing, identify
gaps, drive the selection of new test management tools, improve our processes,
and own the overall Test Strategy. This position is a peer role with our
development leads, and we expect the successful candidate to be able to work
with code, just as we expect our developers to do testing. Key current areas
are to drive performance testing and system-level automation. Over time, this
lead position will be building a dedicated QE team.

[https://kirasystems.com/careers#op-212149-quality-
engineerin...](https://kirasystems.com/careers#op-212149-quality-engineering-
lead)

~~~
hamidr
Guys I applied but you just just sent me an empty email. Is it part of a plan?

~~~
joeATkira
There shouldn't be an empty email.

email me at joe.kim@kirasystems.com

------
j_rosenthal
SiteSpect | Various Web Developer, Sys Admin and Web Optimization roles |
Boston | ONSITE | [https://www.sitespect.com](https://www.sitespect.com)

SiteSpect is a digital optimization platform that lets you test or target your
web traffic without having to change any code on your side. Under the hood,
SiteSpect is a reverse proxy. Requests from end users are routed to an
appropriate backend and SiteSpect modifies the response based on what tests
the user is assigned to and then delivers those changes back to the end user.
Currently, we are handling ~10,000,000,000 visits a month.

We're looking for full-stack, front end, and optimization specialists to build
out our (angular) control panel, help our clients use our tools to test and
modify their websites, and advise clients on how best to test and optimize
their customer experience. We're also looking for a senior sysadmin to help
support the platform.

If you are interested, please look at the positions and apply at:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3jAT4jwE](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3jAT4jwE)

------
zeeshanm
Bill Karma | iOS Software Engineer | Full-time + On-site in NYC |
[https://www.getbillkarma.com](https://www.getbillkarma.com)

This is a full-time, staff hire and not a contract engagement. The ability to
work remotely is a possibility for an exceptional engineer.

We are looking for a dedicated and an experienced IOS developer to join a
specialized, and small mobile team.

This is a key position in the engineering team and you will have the unique
opportunity to shape upcoming product features. You will be able to drive the
implementation from ideation, scoping, development and ultimately to
production.

About You:

You are passionate about slick UX design and pixel perfect UI.

You have deep understanding of UIView classes.

You can design and develop without using storyboards.

You are not afraid of going deep in client, server and network code to
troubleshoot any issue.

You have strong communication skills and are passionate about building cool
products together as a team.

Desired Experience:

BS/MS in Computer Science, Engineering or a related subject.

3+ years in iOS development experience (Objective-C, Cocoa, UIKit, Swift and
Xcode).

Extensive experience keeping up with regular iOS SDK and tool chain updates.

Previous experience working in a start-up environment is a big plus.

------
greenApes
Fullstack Developer & Team Leader greenApes is looking for 1 Fullstack web
developer and experienced team leader.

priority will be given to experienced back-end and front-end web developers -
but also iOS and front-end web developers might be considered.

Main job activities will be: platform evolution, back-end and front-end web;
coordination and support to mobile development.

Mandatory requirements:

\- 5 years experience on back-end and front-end web development \- experience
on complex front-end applications creation (complex single page application)
\- experience on security & privacy \- knowledge of framework Python Django \-
knowledge of framework AngularJS \- Leadership and coordination of small teams
of developers \- Fluent English (not only technical English)

We offer a long term contract, full time, with a yearly gross salary around
28k EUR (adjustments based on experience of the selected candidate).
Permanence of at least 2 years is strongly recommended. Location: Florence,
Italy.

Please complete the following form:
[https://greenapes.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0f1xk](https://greenapes.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0f1xk)

------
healthybytes
Healthy Bytes | Senior Full-stack Developer | New York, NY | Onsite |
[https://www.healthybytes.co](https://www.healthybytes.co)

At Healthy Bytes, we're on a mission to improve public health by helping
dietitians start and grow their private practices. We’re a venture-backed
digital health startup that’s rapidly growing.

You

* have 4+ years industry experience working across the stack

* have experience contributing to and scaling a production app

* have fluency in Javascript in production

* have a deep understanding and experience with Angular, CSS and implementation of responsive web development

* are excited to help build out the foundation of engineering culture at a health tech startup in NYC

* have the right balance between best practices and being pragmatic in your approach to problem-solving

* have experience with instrumenting, performance benchmarking and diagnostic tools on a production system

* have an eagerness to always be learning and teaching others

Healthy Bytes’ stack

* Stack: Javascript, MeteorJS, Angular, Material Design

* Database: MongoDB

Click here for more info: [https://www.healthybytes.co/senior-fullstack-
developer/](https://www.healthybytes.co/senior-fullstack-developer/)

To apply, email careers at healthybytes dot co

------
stephensonsco
Deepgram (YC W16) is hiring for frontend. DG trains and deploys deep neural
speech networks to enterprise and public APIs with state-of-the-art spoken
language analysis. We care a lot about building products that are fast,
accurate, cutting edge, and easy to use. Frontend builders are who we need.
You'll work closely with our product team. Definitely apply if you want to
build something customers love.

Deepgram | Senior Front End Engineer | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE,
[https://careers.deepgram.com](https://careers.deepgram.com)

Check out these links to learn more about Deepgram. Deepgram:
[https://www.deepgram.com](https://www.deepgram.com) Deepgram Blog:
[http://blog.deepgram.com](http://blog.deepgram.com) Deepgram Careers:
[https://careers.deepgram.com](https://careers.deepgram.com) TechCrunch:
[https://techcrunch.com/tag/deepgram/](https://techcrunch.com/tag/deepgram/)

------
Gxorgxo
TravelPerk | Senior Frontend Developer | Barcelona | ONSITE travelperk.com

We are looking for a talented Senior Front-end Developer with a passion to
develop a performant single-page web application with great user experience.
You will work as a part of the team that builds a next-generation application
for business travel. This position involves: Building and maintaining
reusable, testable UI components. Writing a readable, well-documented code.
Working closely with our product team to build new features. Working in an
Agile environment. Being able to mentor/coach/train other colleagues as a
subject matter expert. What do we offer? Competitive compensation including
base salary, bonus and equity in the company. 24 vacation days per year and
flexible working hours. This position requires full-time, in-house work in
Barcelona, Spain. We can help with relocation from anywhere in the world.
English is the official language at the office. Spanish is NOT required. The
link to apply is [https://travelperk.com/jobs/](https://travelperk.com/jobs/)

------
botswana99
DataKitchen | Full Stack Principal/Lead Software Engineer | Boston/Cambridge,
MA | ONSITE full-time
[https://www.datakitchen.io/](https://www.datakitchen.io/)

DataKitchen, Inc. enables analytic teams to deliver value quickly, with high
quality, using the tools that they love. DataKitchen provides the world’s
first DataOps platform for data-driven enterprises, enabling them to support
data analytics that can be quickly and robustly adapted to meet evolving
requirements. DataKitchen is leading the DataOps movement to incorporate Agile
Software Development, DevOps, and manufacturing based statistical process
control into analytics and data management. Our company is profitable, stable,
rapidly growing and stock will be part of the package. We own the company --
ain’t got no stinkin’ investors to drive us crazy. Stack = (Angular,
CoffeeScript, Python, AWS, big data, docker, mesos, mongodb)

We offer very competitive pay, benefits like a company funded 401K,
experienced team (we all code), amazing customers, equity, and a cool office
location. Contact jobs@datakitchen.io

------
ookblah
Front-end developer/designer | CauseVox | REMOTE or ONSITE | Full-time/Long-
term contract | NYC

CauseVox (www.causevox.com) is an online fundraising platform for nonprofits
and social good projects. We make online fundraising easy and less time
consuming for small and medium sized nonprofits. This in turn, creates more
impact and helps good things flourish.

We’re a small team that and in this role you will work across functions to
have a huge impact on our product and customers. You’ll be touching everything
across our organization, from marketing projects to new product features.
We're looking for a front-end developer/designer; Someone that has an eye for
design and thinking through the UX and can also implement their ideas into
functional interfaces.

This is a full time or contract position with focus on a long-term
relationship. We’re a distributed team based in Greenpoint, Brooklyn in NYC.
For remote, US is preferred (due to time differences), but we're open to
others.

Core stack is LAMP with a Backbone/Marionette front end.

Please e-mail me at jeff at causevox dot com with your resume or any questions
and the subject line "HACKER NEWS".

------
shiftb
Instacart | Sr Full-stack Engineer, Sr Data Engineer, Data Scientist, Machine
Learning Engineer, Sr iOS/Android Engineer | onsite in San Francisco |
[https://instacart.com](https://instacart.com)

Instacart (YC S12) is building the best way for people everywhere in the world
to shop for groceries. Using your phone or the web, you can order groceries
and have them delivered to your door in minutes. You can choose from a variety
of local stores, as well as being able to mix items from multiple stores into
one order.

Every day, we solve incredibly hard problems to create an experience for our
customers that is magical. We aim to give our customers back their invaluable
time so they can spend it doing the things they love with the people they
love.

Hiring Process depends on the position, but will generally follow this flow:
Phone screen + simple challenge / Take-home challenge / On-site. We're pretty
flexible and can work with you on this.

We care that you can ship product and enjoy taking ownership over what you're
working on. We don't really care where you went to school or what companies
you've worked for.

Tech:

    
    
      • Ruby (and Rails)
      • ES6+ & CoffeeScript (which we are actively moving to ES6)
      • React.js
      • PostgreSQL
      • Elasticsearch for search
      • Memcache / Redis
    
    

Data Analysis & Data Science: SQL, R, Python

Learn more about us and apply directly at:

    
    
      • https://careers.instacart.com/
      • http://tech.instacart.com
      • http://stackshare.io/posts/the-tech-behind-instacarts-grocery-delivery-service

------
nlakin
Voltus | Backend, Frontend, DevOps | Remote | Full-time | $90k-$160k

Hi all! Voltus builds virtual power plants by aggregating large industrial and
commercial customers, pooling their energy resources (including demand
response, solar, and back-up generators), and bringing them into the energy
market. Along the way, we help big energy consumers make money by managing
their energy cleaner and smarter.

We are hiring a few positions with some constants--see link at bottom. Our
backend is primarily Python/Flask, with Redis and Postgres, and some Go/Lua
sprinkled in. Frontend is primarily React/Redux. We build and install our own
metering and control hardware, and there are opportunities to dive into
hardware/firmware development and manufacturing if you're so inclined. You
should be interested in learning the nuts and bolts of the energy industry--
how energy is bought, sold, transmitted, generated, and consumed.

Check out our jobs page at [https://www.voltus.co/join-our-
team/](https://www.voltus.co/join-our-team/) or email me directly--my email is
in my profile.

------
thirru
Shape (YC S15 | Start X F17)
([https://shapescale.com](https://shapescale.com)) | San Francisco, CA |
ONSITE | Full-time | Computer Vision Engineer, Mechanical Engineer | $80K-150K
+ substantial equity

Shape is the company behind ShapeScale, a 3D personal body scanner, scale and
fitness tracker that digitizes your body in photorealistic 3D. Its companion
app then shows you where exactly you have been gaining muscle and losing fat
by color-grading your 3D avatar.

We have recently launched a pre-order with thousands of sales and are looking
to expand our engineering team. It's challenging both on the mechanical and
computer vision side, due to ShapeScale's robotic, rotating and expanding arm.
On the computer vision side we face interesting challenging involving 3D
reconstruction, rejigging and data collection. Both positions are perfect for
those looking to take a leading role in a fast growing startup that come with
great opportunities for personal and career growth.

Apply at [https://shapescale.workable.com](https://shapescale.workable.com).

~~~
screye
Would Shape be interested in hiring a Machine Learning intern with experience
in Vision and Mechanical engineering?

I have a BS in Mechanical Engineering and have worked at a fortune 50
automobile company. However, I am currently pursuing my MS in CS with a focus
on Machine Learning in the US. I have also previously worked full time in a 3D
mapping startup in Vision and 3D classification.

Didn't see a listing for software interns on your product page. So I thought I
would ask here instead.

------
wayfaringrob
Human API | Frontend Engineer, Full Stack Engineer, Data Engineer, DevOps |
San Mateo, CA | ONSITE,
[https://humanapi.co/careers](https://humanapi.co/careers)

We're helping to fix healthcare, by building a platform that allows developers
to build health and fitness apps that make peoples' lives better.

Some of the things you'd be working on:

    
    
      - Mapping, modelling and indexing the world's healthcare data
      - Building UIs to allow users to manage and visualize their health
      - Scaling and optimizing our external and internal APIs
      - Scaling our data ingestion pipeline from thousands of sources
      - Data engineering, ETL and building tools for data science
    

Open positions:

    
    
      - Full Stack Engineer, Data Network Team (node.js, MongoDB, RabbitMQ)
            https://jobs.lever.co/humanapi/f35d3379-1220-4cf1-a117-d1dc06778459
      - UI Engineer, User Team (node.js, React, MongoDB, ElasticSearch)
            https://jobs.lever.co/humanapi/2f06fc23-327c-48d9-b646-545b33b0cef1
      - Data Engineering Lead (node.js, Python, Kafka, Cassandra)
            https://jobs.lever.co/humanapi/6a1d2a62-5561-4ba3-818a-adb0017c6f36
      - DevOps Engineer (Ansible, Packer, Terraform, Docker, Mesos)
            https://jobs.lever.co/humanapi/c74886f1-1e50-4323-a846-7ccac5855164
    

More information here:
[https://humanapi.co/company/join](https://humanapi.co/company/join)

The process: a quick phone screen, a technical interview, then an onsite to
meet with the team and pair with someone on a problem. E-mail jobs@humanapi.co
for more information.

------
khaledh
Shopify | Senior Data Engineer | Waterloo, Ontario, Canada | On-site | Full-
time

Shopify is looking for a data engineer to join the Shopify Plus data team. You
will build data pipelines, ML pipelines, and data warehouse models to help our
analysts leverage the data to develop insights, and to enable the Shopify Plus
organization to make key business decisions. You will tackle challenging
problems, including extracting data from both internal and external sources,
transforming data using Spark and Python, modeling and aggregating data at
different grains, and building ML pipelines (including feature engineering,
model training, and evaluation). You will also work with the larger data team,
leveraging our Hadoop/Spark cluster, continuous integration/deployment, job
scheduling, monitoring, and reporting tools.

You’ll need to have:

\- Experience with data modeling, data transformation, and SQL

\- Experience with Apache Spark and Python

\- Experience with relational data stores

\- Strong programming skills, preferably in Python

\- Great team collaboration skills

It’d be pretty awesome if you have:

\- Experience with big data stores such as Redshift and Presto

\- Good understanding of distributed systems and cluster environments

\- Experience with data analysis

\- Working knowledge of machine learning

\- Some experience with data visualization

Apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/shopify/7887b412-23f7-46e9-9114-517b24...](https://jobs.lever.co/shopify/7887b412-23f7-46e9-9114-517b242be0c5?lever-
via=uQou3BhiDi)

------
arichetta
Arduino | Software Engineer| Turin (Italy)| onsite / full-time

We are looking for a Software Engineer to increase our HW and R&D team. This
position will be based in Turin (Italy). This person will design and develop
firmware and libraries for microcontrollers used in Arduino and occasionally
higher level userspace programs for the Arduino ecosystem.

Where

Turin (Italy).

Responsibilities

Design, develop, code, test and debug embedded software Maintain and improve
the code. Interface with hardware design team Review code and hardware design.
Interface with open source community Write tech documentation Skills &
Requirements

firmware (C, C++) Linux, kernel e userspace GO Language (bonus points - not
required) Arduino (ecosystem, community etc) hardware debug userspace cross-
platform dev. Knowledge of the Arduino ecosystem is definitely a plus;
Knowledge of Github is a plus; How to apply

If you feel you meet this requirements, we would love to hear from you! Please
send us an email at jobs@arduino.cc . Please specify in the email subject the
position you are applying for. An introduction letter would be also great for
us to better understand your motivations and why you would like to work with
us.

------
ajesusflores
Epam Systems | Sr Javascript developer | Guadalajara, MX |
[http://www.epam.com](http://www.epam.com)

RESPONSIBILITIES -Drive new features from inception to production, working
across the company with product managers, UX designers and other stakeholders;
-Create and maintain quality software using best-in-class tools: Git, Splunk,
New Relic, Sonar and TeamCity; -Be able to showcase your work on our tech blog
and internal & external conferences;

REQUIREMENTS -3+ years of experience developing user-facing software; -HTML,
CSS and LESS/SASS experience; -Experience with the following technologies we
use: Node.js, React.js, Linux; -Familiarity with the whole web stack,
including protocols and web server optimization techniques;

PERKS: -100% under payroll; -Law benefits (IMSS, INFONAVIT, 15 days December,
bonus, 25% vacation bonus, Mexican holidays plus December the 24th and 31st);
-Major medical expenses insurance; -Dental insurance; -Life insurance; -13 %
employee savings fund; -Vacations starting with 10 days plus 2 floating days;
-Grocery coupons

 __* Send your CV: jesus_flores@epam.com __ _

------
skyraider
LedgerX - Digital currency derivatives exchange and clearinghouse that
recently received our Swap Execution Facility and Derivatives Clearing
Organization licenses from the Commodity Futures Trading Commission.

All positions are onsite. Company provides very good health/dental/vision and
an extremely exciting product to work on.

* VP Engineering - New York, NY

LedgerX is hiring a VP Engineering to help run day-to-day engineering
workflows, research and validate architecture choices, and drive new product
implementation. Highly technical role, about half/half management/engineering.
Strong C++/Python/RDBMS/high-volume transactional systems experience
desirable.

* Lead QA Engineer – New York, NY

LedgerX is seeking an experienced Quality Assurance engineer to write, run and
expand its internal platform test suites. Strong C++, Python and relational
database skills required.

* Integrations Engineer - New York, NY

LedgerX is looking to hire an experienced full-stack engineer to build,
maintain, test and improve integrations with third-party services and
software, including regulatory reporting software. Strong Python and
performance profiling and optimization skills required.

zach@ledgerx.com

------
juulikene
Relayr | Berlin/Munich/Chicago | ONSITE | Full time |
[https://relayr.io/](https://relayr.io/)

We are a 3-year-old, rapidly growing international company of 150 IoT experts
in 8 cities across 4 countries on 2 continents. And we have been described as
one of the most successful startups in the industry!

We are currently looking for developers to join our teams either in Berlin,
Munich or Chicago US. Your outstanding passion for all things tech, combined
with your desire to solve our customer’s biggest challenges with innovative
solutions could make this the perfect job for you!

Open Positions:

Scala Developer (m/f) - Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=38](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=38)

NodeJS Developer (m/f) - Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=39](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=39)

QA Engineer (m/f) - Munich
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=46](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=46)

Support Engineer (m/f) - Chicago, US
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=79](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=79)

Check out our career page for other open positions at
[https://relayr.io/jobs/](https://relayr.io/jobs/) Any questions? Don’t
hesitate to get in touch! julia.rovnik@relayr.io

------
tombenner
Entelo | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | Onsite

Entelo uses huge amounts of data and predictive analytics to help companies
build great teams. Our ~25-person engineering team uses technologies like
Ruby, Golang, JavaScript, React, Kubernetes, Docker, Kafka, Spark, and
Redshift, and we already have customers like Facebook, Tesla, and Paypal. We
ingest and parse up to 2 TB of social profile data per day, predict when
people will change jobs, match people to jobs, and more.

We care deeply about promoting diversity in tech and being pleasant,
collaborative folks; we were recently ranked as the #3 Best Place to Work by
Glassdoor among small and medium companies. Join us as we continue to grow
very quickly and discover new ways to merge machine learning, big data, and
full-stack engineering to provide value to our customers!

We're hiring for many roles including:

* Senior Data Scientist

* Senior Infrastructure Engineer

* Senior Product Manager

* Senior Rails Engineer

* Business Intelligence Analyst

* Graphic Designer

If you're interested, check out our open positions at
[https://www.entelo.com/careers](https://www.entelo.com/careers), or feel free
to email me directly at tom at entelo dot com.

------
bbrodriguez
Verdigris | Mountain View, CA |
[https://verdigris.co/careers](https://verdigris.co/careers) |
jobs@verdigris.co

Our goal is simple - make buildings responsive. With people spending 92% of
their time in buildings, we want to create a world where buildings take care
of people, not the other way around. We want to remove that burden from people
with smart technology. This started with us gathering building data and
turning them into actionable insights, resulting in a powerful energy
management platform.

We are a tight-knit group of critical thinkers and doers. Our NASA Research
Park office is an open and collaborative space where all input is valued,
regardless of seniority or title. We believe our strength comes from our team.

\---

[Data Team]

‣ Data Engineer | Full-time Onsite |
[https://jobs.lever.co/verdigris/673cbe4f-7e48-41c8-9f2e-1319...](https://jobs.lever.co/verdigris/673cbe4f-7e48-41c8-9f2e-1319007196bc?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source=Hacker%20News)

‣ Embedded Engineer | Full-time Onsite |
[https://jobs.lever.co/verdigris/f40ceac3-ec81-4b1d-9e8e-33ce...](https://jobs.lever.co/verdigris/f40ceac3-ec81-4b1d-9e8e-33ce63ebfef6?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source=Hacker%20News)

\---

[Insights Team]

‣ Full-stack Engineer | Full-time Onsite |
[https://jobs.lever.co/verdigris/579031d5-22aa-4614-94e4-62c2...](https://jobs.lever.co/verdigris/579031d5-22aa-4614-94e4-62c2edf9136e?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source=Hacker%20News)

------
thekylemontag
SessionM | Integration Engineer | Boston, MA | Full-time |
[https://www.sessionm.com](https://www.sessionm.com) | EXP Based Comp, highly
competitive

Responsibilities

Interface directly with enterprise clients to integrate their mobile
applications and web applications with our APIs/SDKs and custom features.

Manage the technical customer relationship for all facets of the integration.

Position may require some travel and availability for off-hours support
required.

Requirements

3 - 5 years experience in solution integration/delivering, testing, and
interfacing with customers.

Some knowledge of APIs, SDKs, scripting, and software development.

Understanding of Web Services, Web Development (HTML,CSS, Javascript),
Internet architecture, and mobile devices (emphasis on Android and iOS)

Self-motivated and self-managed with a high degree of dependability.

Excellent communication skills.

Bachelor's degree in Computer Science or other supportive program, or
commensurate technology industry experience preferred.

Apply at: [https://www.sessionm.com/blog/job-position/integration-
speci...](https://www.sessionm.com/blog/job-position/integration-specialist/)

~~~
swampthinker
Is there any opportunities for internships at SessionM?

~~~
thekylemontag
Yes!!

You can email us at jobs@sessionm.com !

Be sure to put "Enterprise Solutions Internship" in the subject line and
someone will be in touch!

------
entee
Lumiata | Onsite | San Mateo | Data Engineer

We're a medical technology company using machine learning and massive amounts
of patient data to improve how the healthcare system works. Our tools process
millions of patient records to predict what kinds of medical risk and problems
will befall a patient and other medically relevant parameters. Join us to
learn about the many intricacies of medical data, how to handle very large
volumes of patient records, and how to build pipelines to operationalize
cutting-edge machine learning models.

Data Engineer: We work mostly in Python, Scala with some Java here and there.
Main technologies include Spark, TensorFlow and Hadoop among others. We're
looking to build more robust pipelines to transform raw, often human-entered
data into standards-compliant forms, and to deploy a wide variety of machine
learning/AI models in a scalable, traceable manner.

Odds and ends: mostly onsite in lovely downtown San Mateo but flexible hours.
Free lunch, work from home Wednesdays, ~20 employees, growing in a field that
really affects people's lives.

Contact Nicolas at ntilmans _at_ lumiata.com

------
fachoper
Go | Python | React | Tensorflow | Remote

Hey, We're agflow, providing real-time cash prices and trade flow analytics in
agriculture domain.

Stages we want to achieve:

    
    
      * full automatic data capture from unstructured data
        (mostly automated with occasional manual interference
         but needs improvements for scalability as we acquire new data sources/partners)
      * full automatic quality assurance and comparisons with references (some automation but mostly manual)
      * predict future by looking past (in primitive state)
    

Some projects in the pipeline in addition to above general route:

    
    
      * API as a product
      * mobile client via React Native
      * an interface for partners to provide data directly
      * global search for our all datasets
    

We're open to any good engineer; intern, front-end, back-end, dev-ops, machine
learning as you call it.

However, positions we focus right now are for intern, fe and ml. see
[https://angel.co/agflow/jobs](https://angel.co/agflow/jobs) for more details
and send an email to jobs at agflow.com.

------
coripryor
Hustle | Senior Software Engineer | San Francisco | New York City | ONSITE

Hustle is a peer-to-peer text messaging platform that provides organizations
across the country with an affordable, efficient, and effective tool to reach
their supporters. By facilitating two-way conversations, Hustle’s clients
maintain genuine, personal dialogues with hundreds, thousands, and even
millions of people. Our clients include Planned Parenthood, Human Rights
Campaign, and Our Revolution (Bernie Sanders' organization).

Hustle is a great place to work with a group of creative, progressive
individuals that are building cool things, with plenty of room to grow as the
company scales.

We're hiring for:

Product Engineers:
[https://hustle.com/job/?gh_jid=639527](https://hustle.com/job/?gh_jid=639527)

Platform Engineers:
[https://hustle.com/job/?gh_jid=639528](https://hustle.com/job/?gh_jid=639528)

Lead DevOps:
[https://hustle.com/job/?gh_jid=639582](https://hustle.com/job/?gh_jid=639582)

------
shapeshed
Clearmatics | Blockchain Engineer | London, UK | Full-time |
[http://www.clearmatics.com/](http://www.clearmatics.com/)

Clearmatics is an established blockchain R&D company in London, UK. We have
good ties to the Open Source / Ethereum community, our Lead Engineer works
closely with the Ethereum Foundation, and the company is an EEA Member. We're
funded and have revenue, so we won't be doing any ICOs. We're looking to hire
multiple senior engineers to expand our team. Our stack is Ethereum-like so
familiarity and passion with the space is key.

* Good grasp of Computer Science fundamentals (data structures, algorithmic complexity, etc)

* Experience in strongly typed languages (C/C++, Golang, Scala, Rust)

* Demonstrable interest in Ethereum / the cryptocurrency space

* Comfortable working in a new field

* Experience with network and concurrent programming

* Willingness to work on research projects and brainstorm solutions with team

* 5+ years experience as a software engineer

[https://clearmatics.workable.com/j/649B4309C7](https://clearmatics.workable.com/j/649B4309C7)

------
takrupp
Credit Sesame | San Francisco, Mountain View | Onsite

Credit Sesame is one of the fastest growing startups in fin-tech with a user
base exceeding 8 million and growing fast. We pride ourselves on being an
irreplaceable tool for consumers by delivering a clear picture of your assets
and liabilities and by offering recommendations based on your personal finance
goals.

We are hiring for: \- Full-stack Java Developer:
[http://grnh.se/ioxkl71](http://grnh.se/ioxkl71) \- Senior Full-stack Java
Developer: [http://grnh.se/w1lbdt1](http://grnh.se/w1lbdt1) \- Full-stack
Lead: [http://grnh.se/bvy6d11](http://grnh.se/bvy6d11) \- Head of Security:
[http://grnh.se/d1gfhn1](http://grnh.se/d1gfhn1)

We have a brand new office at 100 Montgomery in SF and are building a new
space out in Moutnain view. We offer competitive base and a huge chunk of
equity (for our stage of company). Its a great team, you should join us!

------
ddemetri
SAN FRANCISCO, CA

States Title | Founding Tech Lead

$150-200k

VCs: Foundation Capital | Bloomberg Beta | Fifth Wall

We have a rare opportunity to DESIGN AND BUILD OUR FIRST PRODUCT COMPLETELY
FROM SCRATCH, BUT WITH THE RESOURCES OF A WELL-FUNDED SERIES A COMPANY.

We are reinventing the $14 billion market for title insurance as a first step
on our mission to make homeownership simpler, safer, and more accessible.

We are a diverse team of entrepreneurs who have founded successful start-ups,
led initiatives at big companies (Google, Kayak, McKinsey), and played
material roles in government (White House).

We are looking for a seasoned Tech Lead who will own all technical decisions -
from architecture and platforms down to code style and design patterns. You
will partner closely with our Engineering Manager, who is taking on
responsibility for recruiting, people management, and project management.

You have architected multiple products and systems before and are excited to
guide an A+ team to success on a greenfield opportunity.

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/statestitle/jobs/660933#.WTTuFh...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/statestitle/jobs/660933#.WTTuFh...).

ONSITE

------
lpcrealmadrid
Morning Consult | Software Engineer | Washington, DC | FULL-TIME, ONSITE

We're a public opinion startup. Bootstrapped and profitable. Running daily
polls on politicians and thousands of brands, all of which can be granularly
explored by date/geo/demographic/etc (Uber was a fun one to watch). Some
better explanation here: [http://www.businessinsider.com/morning-consult-
election-poll...](http://www.businessinsider.com/morning-consult-election-
polls-2016-11)

We aren't looking for engineers who:

* require a lot of externally-imposed structure or process to succeed

* want to spend most of their time working on bleeding-edge technical challenges

* enjoy architecting systems more than writing code/tests

These perks will come with time as we grow, but we're only 6 devs right now,
and most of our pressing challenges are frankly pretty standard problems that
we're solving for the first time for a historically low-tech industry.

You'll enjoy working here if you want to:

* build full-feature systems end-to-end from prototype to production (being responsible for all aspects, from UI to server-side to unit tests to devops)

* grow with a team of mostly self-taught and rough-around-the-edges engineers in a town that still call devs the "IT guys"

* dig into interesting polling data (ex. "Is there a correlation between favorability and purchasing consideration among Internet Service Providers?")

Our tech: NodeJS, RethinkDB, Marko, Nginx, AWS, some other usual suspects

If interested, shoot me a note at the email in my HN profile! :)

~~~
xfabx
Hi, I am interested. I can't see the email in your profile.

~~~
lpcrealmadrid
My fault! Check now

------
lyime
Terminal 49 | Software Engineer (Founding team) (Full stack / front-end) | San
Francisco, CA | Full-Time | Onsite/Remote

At Terminal 49, our mission is to make global trade efficient and less
expensive for businesses. Today, Terminal 49 is a trucking service for port to
warehouse transportation. We are bringing automation to the container
business. We already have growing business with dozens of customers where we
are helping companies import everything from wine and tiles to auto-parts.

This role is perfect for someone who wants to get in on the ground floor and
take high level ideas and turn it into a well engineered products. If you like
building tools and automating manual redundant tasks then you should come talk
to us.

Tech Stack: \- Ruby (and Rails) \- Ember.js (ES6+) \- Postgres \- Redis

If any of this sounds interesting, we'd love to hear from you! Check out some
of our open positions at
[https://www.terminal49.com/jobs](https://www.terminal49.com/jobs) or email
akshay@terminal49.com with some info about your background and we can setup a
call.

------
idrism
Truebill (YC W16) | Full-Stack Javascript Engineer | San Francisco/SF | ONSITE
[https://www.truebill.com/](https://www.truebill.com/)

Truebill is an automated financial assistant that helps people optimize their
finances without having to think about it. We are seeking an experienced full-
stack Javascript engineer. We’re looking for smart, driven engineers who are
passionate about building great consumer-facing products at scale.

As a part of our small team, you’ll have input and immense impact on
everything from business to product to engineering. You’ll also have a lot of
choice in terms of what types of things you’d like to work on, and what areas
you’d like to grow in.

Our stack is awesome to work with: * React Native * Redux * Relay * GraphQL *
Node * Postgres

Unfortunately, we cannot accept any dev bootcamp candidates right now. CS/CE-
type degree and/or solid experience is required. Experience with machine
learning is a plus. Experience working on consumer-scale apps is a plus.

Email jobs+hn@truebill.com for more info. We'll do a quick call to discuss
further.

------
TM_talent
Ticketmaster / Hollywood, CA / Sr-Principal Software Engineers (full time)

Apply here: [http://bit.ly/2g50QKB](http://bit.ly/2g50QKB)

At Ticketmaster, we are building a new platform for live entertainment. Over
the past 4 years, our API has gone from a $1 million/year to $1 billion/year,
including through mobile initiatives. Today we sell tickets not only on
Ticketmaster.com but on partner e-commerce sites and the biggest social
networks. As we continue to grow we need outstanding Java engineers. That’s
where you come in. Potential projects include: Public API services including
our Commerce API, Content Discovery APIs, Mobile App APIs A new open platform
that allows partners to syndicate Ticketmaster content Data science
applications including recommendation systems, personalization and bot
detection, and real time fraud detection Search applications, data pipelines
and content aggregation Web applications including the next generation of
Ticketmaster.com and great client apps in our ever-expanding B2B platform

------
pdevine
TaskRabbit - [http://taskrabbit.com/](http://taskrabbit.com/) Senior Ruby & JS
Engineers - San Francisco - Onsite - Full Time - Citizen (Visa Transfers
Available)

TaskRabbit’s looking to hire full time engineers to help us revolutionize how
work gets done. We were founded back in 2008 and are one of the pioneers of
the On Demand Economy. Since then, we've been building a peer-to-peer
marketplace that safely and reliably connects neighbors to get things done.

We’re looking for experienced engineers & devops folks comfortable working on
the server in Ruby or on the Client in JavaScript. We believe strongly in
modern development practices like code reviews, thorough unit testing, and
smart collaboration. Read more at
[https://www.taskrabbit.com/careers](https://www.taskrabbit.com/careers). You
can also get to know us better as a team at our tech blog:
[http://tech.taskrabbit.com/](http://tech.taskrabbit.com/).

------
brdd
Conduit | Software engineer (JS or Python) | Cambridge, MA / Boston, MA | Full
time, ONSITE

[https://conduithq.com](https://conduithq.com)

In a nutshell, we're building personal relationship management software for
professional networkers, small business leaders, and anyone who wants to
organize the people, relationships, and interactions in their lives.

Driving all of Conduit is the Conduit Personal Graph, a powerful graph model
of a person's relationships and activity-- automatically synced, organized,
and managed. It's the first-- and most comprehensive-- graph of its kind.
Through the Personal Graph, we ingest, process, and surface tens of millions
of data points. That information provides new insight for people looking to
understand their own lives. And we think that's a special thing :)

No legacy: we work with modern technologies.

Our core:

\- Front-end: JavaScript (ES6/Babel) React/Redux, Node.js/Express, GraphQL,
Apollo, Babel, Webpack.

\- Back-end/data: Python 3, PostgreSQL, Flask, Redis, Pandas/Numpy, Jupyter.

\- Across our stack: Docker, Kubernetes.

\--

For the position: - We're hiring engineers #3 and #4 on a tight-knit, VC-
backed team. - Strong compensation package (actual equity, not options!),
flexible vacation policy, technology budget, weekly team lunches, and more.

More details:
[https://angel.co/goconduit/jobs](https://angel.co/goconduit/jobs)

Email me (CEO) to apply, mention HN: brandon@conduithq.com. Please, no re
mote, no recent bootcamp graduates, no recruiters.

------
freeqaz
Uber | San Francisco or Seattle | Full-time

Uber's Security team works to ensure the security of all code, systems and
data used by our riders, drivers, and partners. The Product Security team is
responsible for working with engineers to design, build, advise and review
security concerns across a diverse variety of projects.

Your skills and knowledge will be relied upon to provide engineering and
product teams with the security expertise necessary to make confident product
decisions. Your responsibilities will include (and are not limited to!)
finding security vulnerabilities through manual review, automated tooling we
build, and 1:1s with other engineers. You will write code to systemically fix
security issues across the codebase and will advise teams on the best way to
build something to prevent future security issues. Think "Fix today, automate
tomorrow".

We're looking for people with backend, web, and mobile experience to join our
teams in San Francisco or Seattle.

Please send an email to prodsec-recruiting-group@uber.com with your resume
and/or LinkedIn and my team will get back to you!

------
anonu
ETFLogic | Quant Developer | New York, NY | On Site
[http://www.etflogic.io](http://www.etflogic.io) | Full Time |

ETFLogic is a fintech company that helps clients make better investment
decisions - specifically focused on Exchange Traded Funds. ETFs in the US
currently hold about $3 trillion. That number is set to double in the next 3-4
years. Investor demand continues to drive innovation in the ETF landscape for
products like smart-beta and actively managed funds. As more assets move into
low-cost ETFs, the desire to understand what happens “under the hood”
increases.

We are building quantitative tools, generating analytics and developing multi-
day and intraday trading signals around ETFs and their underlying assets to
provide to institutional clients and money managers.

Our stack is Python (Pandas, NumPy), KX’s KDB+, and PostgreSQL. Our frontend
is AngularJS.

Prior experience in finance is not necessary but is helpful, including areas
such as portfolio optimization, fixed-income pricing, ETF pricing and
regression modeling.

Please reach out with your resume to info at etflogic dot io.

------
koblas
Payment Rails | Backend Engineer | Montreal, Canada | Full-Time | Onsite |
[https://www.paymentrails.com](https://www.paymentrails.com)

We're looking for a few great engineers to join our team! The engineering
organization is a group of people who are interested in learning and
developing their skills and engineers to build a great product and have happy
customers.

About you:

You've worked on backend software services in a production environment (e.g.
not just school projects) and understand how to build and develop reliable and
scalable software in a team environment. If you've worked in Java, Go,
JavaScript, Ruby, or Python and interested in working on a API layer built in
TypeScript on AWS we're interested in talking with you.

About us:

Payment Rails is a growing FinTech startup here in Montreal with customer
using our platform on a daily basis. Out founders have work online payments
and have extensive experience with the industry, our technical team is made up
of passionate people who love to learn and have great experience building
system that scale.

Email: david@paymentrails.com

------
amydoerr
TruQC | QA for iPad and Web App | Remote | Full-time |
[https://www.truqcapp.com/qa-for-ipad-web-app-2/](https://www.truqcapp.com/qa-
for-ipad-web-app-2/)

TruQC is an iPad and web application looking for a Quality Assurance tester.
We are looking for a detail-oriented person with a passion for quality.
Primary duties involve manual testing, regression testing, cross-platform
(iPad and web) and cross-browser testing, test case management, logging and
re-testing tickets. We want to make sure our applications maintain their
current high standards.

Experience: -TestRail, MySQL and/or automated testing like Nightwatch or
Selenium is a bonus -Working on a Mac is required (to run Xcode)

Our development group is a top-notch, remote and globally-distributed team, we
enjoy monthly Hack Days and flexible schedules. We want you to have fun and
enjoy working with a team that truly cares and wants to deliver nothing but
outstanding quality. Join us and be a part of this awesome team!

Please email your resume and why you’re the one to jobs@truqc.com.

~~~
ichanmrg
Hi TruQC,

I am Christian Mark Godoy, an ISTQB-certified software testing engineer here
in the Philippines and I am applying for the remote role of QA for iPad and
Web app.

A brief background of myself: I was previously a software tester for a complex
airline scheduling software with clients like Avianca and AirCanada. Manual,
functional, regression, defect, and performance testing are some of the tasks
that I did during my stay in Accenture Inc. One of the key testing skills that
I learned is Selenium WebDriver programming, that helped me with the
automation of test scripts that I made. I am exposed in testing native desktop
softwares, especially Windows . I also tested websites during my stay and that
is where I utilized my Selenium Automation background. For mobile, I do
voluntary and non-paid iOS and Android manual testing in Beta Family to
improve my skills in further while helping software developed by charity
organizations.

With my experience and background, I believe that I can help TruQC achieve
greater quality of software standards for its clients. As a mobile enthusiast,
I can help the company test various mobile and web apps in several mobile
platforms.

I have sent my CV via email for more details about my expertise.

I would like to learn more about the role, what will be tested in the
company’s comprehensive portfolio, more details about the company and its
culture.

Please feel free to email me or text me at +63 998 847 9141. All of my contact
lines are always open for ExakTime.

I hope to hear from you soon and have a great day!

Regards, Christian Mark Godoy

------
financeit
Financeit is one of Canada's leading fintechs. We're primarily focussed on the
home improvement industry – making the billions spent on home renovation
purchases every year affordable.

We are located in the heart of Toronto’s vibrant Entertainment District,
within easy reach of TTC subway and streetcar access. Our office is spacious
and bright, in a modern loft style. We don’t worry too much about titles, and
our doors are never closed because we don’t really have any doors.

Financeit | Software Developer | Toronto, ON, Canada | ONSITE |
[https://www.financeit.io/ca/en/careers/software_developer](https://www.financeit.io/ca/en/careers/software_developer)
|

Financeit | Front-End Developer | Toronto, ON, Canada | ONSITE |
[https://www.financeit.io/ca/en/careers/front_end_developer](https://www.financeit.io/ca/en/careers/front_end_developer)
|

Financeit | Product Manager | Toronto, ON, Canada | ONSITE |
[https://www.financeit.io/ca/en/careers/product_manager](https://www.financeit.io/ca/en/careers/product_manager)
|

Financeit | UX Designer | Toronto, ON, Canada | ONSITE |
[https://www.financeit.io/ca/en/careers/ux_designer](https://www.financeit.io/ca/en/careers/ux_designer)
|

Financeit | Software Quality Assurance Analyst | Toronto, ON, Canada | ONSITE
|
[https://www.financeit.io/ca/en/careers/softqaa](https://www.financeit.io/ca/en/careers/softqaa)
|

------
schlanda
Business Insider | DevOps Engineer, Backend Engineer | New York, NY | Onsite |
Fulltime

Devops Engineer:
[https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/businessinsider/jobs/de...](https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/businessinsider/jobs/devops-
engineer-cNiRlAe_Wr56TeeMg-44q7)

Backend Engineer:
[https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/businessinsider/jobs/ba...](https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/businessinsider/jobs/backend-
engineer-cxxaayDT8r54GRdG1ZS6tF)

Business Insider is growing at a great pace with publishing platforms in many
continents and the most popular business news site in America. In addition to
Business Insider, we run INSIDER,
[http://thisisinsider.com](http://thisisinsider.com), and BI Intelligence, a
premium subscription service for industry professionals. With a global family
of sites across Europe and Asia, we are quickly closing in on a billion page
views per month.

------
joetuson
Canvas Medical | Front End, Full Stack | San Francisco | ONSITE

Access to high quality primary care is one of the strongest determinants of
health and health care costs. Primary care providers in America are struggling
under excess administrative burdens and excess demand. There are over 1
billion primary care visits in the United States every year, and we aim to
improve the quality and efficiency of every single one of them.

Canvas was founded in 2015 to rebuild the technology infrastructure for
primary care providers. This includes core medical record technology as well
as patient-facing and insurer-facing products. Canvas is venture-backed,
headquartered in San Francisco, and currently has less than ten people on the
team.

We're looking for front-end and full-stack developers. Our typical toolset is
React+Redux, Webpack, Django, Python, Docker, and Linux on AWS. We value
passion, pragmatism, discipline, domain-driven design, and testing until
you’re confident. We also believe that communication and empathy are core
competencies for people who build technology.

Email me at engineering@canvasmedical.com

------
prattl
Hire an Esquire | UX/UI Designer | Pittsburgh, PA, USA | Full time, ONSITE

We’re rounding out our product team by searching for an ambitious and detail-
oriented UX/UI designer to join our product team in Pittsburgh, PA. The ideal
candidate will have strong experience in responsive web application design and
will be tasked with creating new and improving existing user workflows as we
continue building out our product. We’re looking for somebody who has
experience delivering both UX and UI designs, with a strong emphasis on
responsive design and user-testing.

Hire an Esquire is a Legal Labor Marketplace / Vertical SaaS transforming
legal freelance, hiring and recruiting by automating and updating an outdated
process. We're a lean, energetic startup team with offices in NYC, Pittsburgh,
San Francisco, Philadelphia, and San Antonio.

Apply at
[http://hireanesquireteam.applytojob.com/apply/TaTDoqgz2t/UXU...](http://hireanesquireteam.applytojob.com/apply/TaTDoqgz2t/UXUI-
Designer) (be sure to mention HN)

------
edited-dev
EDITED | Engineering Positions | London, UK | Onsite | Full-Time

We’re currently hiring for front-end, back-end, data scientists and DevOps
Engineers. Our stack is primarily Python & JavaScript, with frameworks like
Django/Flask and react.js/d3. We aren’t afraid to integrate new tech and like
to keep exploring what’s out there.

We're an established startup, focused on doing important things for retail,
the fourth biggest industry in the world, helping them reduce waste and be
more efficient. We have a beautiful web app, used everyday by hundreds of
people at Topshop, Saks Fifth Avenue, GAP and more.

Our engineering team is a group of smart people from really varied
backgrounds. We’re solving diverse and interesting problems on a daily basis,
like image analysis, big data visualisation and a load of other fun things
that come with having a rapidly growing data set. We love good practices like
extensive testing and continuous integration, and enjoy giving back to the
community, so open source contributions are highly encouraged.

Our office is large and sociable; people eat lunch together every day and we
have drinks and snacks in the office every Friday, as well as team days out
and all expenses paid trips abroad. There’s a video on our jobs page of our
most recent one: [http://edited.com/jobs/](http://edited.com/jobs/)

Half of the team has actually found and joined us through “Who’s hiring”, so
don't hesitate to get in touch, we're always happy to meet new people!

See here for more details about current vacancies and to apply directly
online:
[https://edited.com/jobs/engineering/](https://edited.com/jobs/engineering/)

------
taytus
ROBOAMP | Software Engineer | Dallas | Remote

What we do: With just one line of code, we make websites load in one second or
less.

What we are looking for:

We are a small agile team who value communication, learning, teamwork and
organization. We encourage everyone to contribute, think things through, ask,
question, propose better solutions and take an active part in everything we
do.

If this sounds like the right fit for you, holla at me: roberto@roboamp.com

------
asl19dev
ASL19 ([https://asl19.org/en](https://asl19.org/en)) | Toronto (Onsite) | Web
Developer ([https://asl19.org/en/join-us/web-
developer/](https://asl19.org/en/join-us/web-developer/))

ASL19 is a Development, Research and Design lab building technology for social
good. We work on Internet censorship, digital security and government
transparency.

Most of our development and design projects are open source and our research
is released under creative commons licenses. You'll help make the Internet
more accessible and supporting civil society aspirations while earning a
competitive salary.

We are looking for a Web Developer to join our team
([https://asl19.org/en/join-us/web-developer/](https://asl19.org/en/join-
us/web-developer/))

We Offer:

\- Competitive salary and benefit

\- All the hardware you need

\- Catered lunch and healthy snacks

\- An open culture that welcomes innovation and independence and values
dedication.

Email us your CV and a cover letter to: apply at asl19.org

~~~
peteey
You probably want to change "work on internet censorship" to "bypass internet
censorship". I was confused by you bragging about censorship until I checked
your website.

------
tmwatson100
Hubble ([https://hubblehq.com](https://hubblehq.com)) | Python/ JS Engineers |
REMOTE or ONSITE full-time | London, UK

Hubble is on a mission to find the perfect home for every company. We spend
the majority of our waking hours at work, so it needs to be a place that we
enjoy. So far, we’ve built an online marketplace to help businesses rent,
manage and share office space in London.

We are backed by top venture capital firms Entrepreneur First, Seedcamp and
500 startups, and property tech specialists Spire Ventures (PiLabs).

As a product engineer you will have end-to-end ownership of projects, working
on the full-stack to improve the Hubble platform.

The engineering team works closely with all areas of the business, so you'll
be working side by side with product, design, marketing and sales to build the
most impactful products. To do this, we balance building "hacky" MVPs with
spending time to build highly polished products.

Read more and apply here:
[https://hubblehq.com/jobs](https://hubblehq.com/jobs)

------
jadengore
VideoAmp | Full-Stack Engineer | Santa Monica, CA | ONSITE | FULLTIME |
[https://www.videoamp.com](https://www.videoamp.com)

VideoAmp builds technology for cross-screen marketing. We recently raised
$21.4M Series B ([http://variety.com/2017/digital/news/videoamp-funding-
mediao...](http://variety.com/2017/digital/news/videoamp-funding-mediaocean-
advertising-tech-1202542855/)) and are looking for a solid full-stack engineer
to join our team. You will work with our Node.js API and our new front-end
platform being built in React. Full-stackers will also cross­-function with
other teams on internal projects, and develop API integrations with our
partner companies.

We are also looking for Golang engineers. You can find our job postings here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/videoamp.com?team=Engineering](https://jobs.lever.co/videoamp.com?team=Engineering).
Let us know you heard about us from HN!

------
AChamarthy
Lab 91 | Electrical Engineering, Mechanical Engineering, Materials Science |
Austin, TX

Newly formed company focused on semiconductor applications of nanomaterials.
Currently trying to raise a seed round of capital, but just wanted to post on
here to gauge initial response. If you have a EE/ME or Materials background
and are interested in learning more, feel free to reach out to me at
anand@lab91.co

------
dpark
Microsoft OneDrive | Senior Software Engineer | Redmond, WA | Full time,
onsite

OneDrive is at the center of the mobile-first and cloud-first company strategy
for Microsoft. Each month hundreds of millions of people around the world use
OneDrive to store and interact with their most important data, and we're
committed to building and delivering the best experience for our customers.

The OneDrive Engineering Fundamentals team is looking for passionate, skilled
engineers to help us win in this competitive cloud space. As an engineer on
our team, you will design and build products and services that fundamentally
improve how we develop and release software to the world. You will have the
opportunity to directly impact all teams within OneDrive as well as our
hundreds of millions of customers, and you'll collaborate with product teams
across the entire company to drive meaningful and measurable improvements.

We want people who are fanatical about the cloud, who use OneDrive and even
our competitors' products, and who want to change the game by working on
OneDrive.

Contact: derekp@microsoft.com

------
lukegiuliani
Greenpeace | Lead Developer | Sydney, Australia | ONSITE |
[http://www.greenpeace.org/australia/en/about/jobs/Lead-
Devel...](http://www.greenpeace.org/australia/en/about/jobs/Lead-Developer/)

Greenpeace Australia Pacific ignites the shared political, economic, social
and cultural power of people to win a just and healthy planet.

Technology at Greenpeace is undergoing great renewal. We’re throwing out old
systems, and building out new ones. Automation and integration are the main
players here. This role is about getting different tools - both off the shelf
and custom - to play together nicely, all the while with an eye for making our
data systems top notch. See the PD for tools / techs / languages.

This role is for someone who is as hyped about making the world a better place
as they are about building great technology.

I'm the CTO, hit me up:
[http://linkedin.com/in/lukegiuliani](http://linkedin.com/in/lukegiuliani).

------
janpaul123
Remix (YC W15) | Backend, frontend, full-stack, algorithm engineers, PM,
design, and more | San Francisco | ONSITE, VISA, FULL-TIME

Join us in building a real-life SimCity.

Today, cities use pen and paper to make planning decisions that affect
millions of people's lives. We think there's a better way. We've built a web-
based platform that helps city planners make much smarter decisions.

Originally started at Code for America, we're now working with 200+ cities
including Atlanta, Sydney, Boston, Miami, San Francisco, Reykjavik, and
Seattle. All in just two years. Learn more about our product at
[http://remix.com](http://remix.com).

We’re looking for engineers across our stack to write robust code that drives
the world’s first transit planning platform. We use:

\- Mapping: OpenStreetMap, Mapbox, Mapzen, Leaflet, TWKB, GTFS, PostGIS,
ogr2ogr

\- Back-end: Ruby, Rails, Python, Flask, PuLP, COIN-OR Branch and Cut solver
(CBC), Cython, Sidekiq, PostgreSQL, Redis

\- Front-end: React, Webpack, ES6/Babel, LESS, CSS Modules

\- Testing: CircleCI, RSpec, Approvals, WebMock, puffing-billy, Capybara,
Jasmine, Happo (screenshot testing), Browserstack, Overcommit, Codecov (>75%
coverage front+back-end)

You’ll work on (for example):

\- The scheduling algorithm that turns a Remix map into work sheets for bus
drivers

\- Visualisations for use in public meetings, such as the “Jane” (Jacobs)
isochrones tool ([https://blog.remix.com/remixs-isochrone-visualizes-travel-
ti...](https://blog.remix.com/remixs-isochrone-visualizes-travel-
time-e703b9f929d8))

\- Our geo-database of open data (transit and census)

\- Live-updating costing models and simulations

\- Our demographics tool that helps transit agencies serve their communities
equitably (per the Civil Rights Act of 1964)

Go to [http://remix.com/jobs](http://remix.com/jobs) to apply and to see all
our openings (product, design, data, sales, customer success, etc). We are
committed to a workplace that reflects the community we serve. We especially
encourage women, people of color, and others who are underrepresented in the
tech industry to apply.

------
vhyer
6 River Systems | Collaborative Robotics / Software Engineers / Algorithms /
Roboticists | Boston, MA | Onsite |
[https://6river.com/jobs/](https://6river.com/jobs/)

We are as passionate about hiring the right people as we are about building
great products!!!

6 River Systems is disrupting a $100B industry with a new approach to
warehouse automation. Since being founded in 2015, we have developed a
solution built on collaborative mobile robots and cloud-based enterprise
software. Our solution is half the cost for 2-3x the efficency of manual, cart
pick operations.

Our culture is built on trust, smarts, and collaboration. We have a West Coast
vibe with Northeast drive. As a team, we encourage open discussion about
particularly challenging problems.

Currently developing in Javascript, C++, Angular, and Python. Commitment to
rigorous testing & validation practices (we write lots of unit tests).
Experience with databases, supply chain applications, and Robot Operating
System (ROS) is a bonus but not required.

~~~
JoshuaRLi
No ssl? :(

An error occurred during a connection to 6river.com. Cannot communicate
securely with peer: no common encryption algorithm(s). Error code:
SSL_ERROR_NO_CYPHER_OVERLAP

------
clay_to_n
Stasis Labs | Senior Infrastructure Engineer | ONSITE | Bangalore, India |
Full-time

Stasis Labs is hiring an experienced infrastructure engineer to help us
improve the quality of medical care through smarter patient monitoring.

Our monitors are currently live in hospitals in India, and are built for a
global distribution. We have teams in Los Angeles, Bangalore, and working
remotely. We recently graduated from the first class of the Techstars
Healthcare Accelerator, in Partnership with Cedars-Sinai.

We are looking for someone excited by the idea of building a well-tested,
reliable web infrastructure stack with modern technologies. You'll get to work
in a company with an exciting tech stack (mobile apps, hardware, bluetooth,
node, React) and a worthwhile mission in a large market.

To view more job details, go here: [https://angel.co/stasis-
labs/jobs/198773-senior-infrastructu...](https://angel.co/stasis-
labs/jobs/198773-senior-infrastructure-engineer)

To apply, use the link above, or email us directly at
careers+software@stasislabs.com

------
andrewjadams3
Narrative Science | Software Engineer in Test | Seattle, WA | Full-time,
Onsite

Narrative Science is the leader in advanced natural language generation
(Advanced NLG) for the enterprise. Quill, its Advanced NLG platform, learns
and writes like a person, automatically transforming data into Intelligent
Narratives — insightful, conversational communications full of audience-
relevant information that provide complete transparency into how analytic
decisions are made.

We are seeking a highly motivated, talented software engineer to join our QA
Team. In this role, you will improve our ability to quickly and safely deploy
Quill, Narrative Science’s platform for auto-generating narratives from data.
You will help us maintain a great customer experience by tracking features
across our web app and backend services. You will be involved in all parts of
the project lifecycle, from requirements gathering through to deployment.

Apply or see a full description here:
[https://narrativescience.com/careers](https://narrativescience.com/careers)

------
throwaway897867
A Live Streaming Startup :) | Backend & FullStack developers | India -
(Anywhere) | Full Time | REMOTE (India ONLY)

We are building a live streaming product and several functionalities around
it. Our backend/streaming team uses several custom and open source media and
streaming servers. We are currently hiring people in India for two open
positions. If you want to be a part of fast growing and technically amazing
video streaming service provider, please send us your CV to email address
listed below.

1) Backend Engineer (ES6/NodeJS/MongoDB/PostgreSQL) - Experience in NodeJS is
necessary and should be able to work with APIs fluently. Also, experience with
MongoDb and PostgreSql is required. (Exp 2+ years needed)

2) Fullstack Engineer (ES6/NodeJS/ReactJS) - Experience in ReactJS is
absolutely necessary along with NodeJs, PostgreSql, MongoDB. (Exp 3+ years
needed)

We offer a competitive salary based on your experience and all other benefits.
Salary is no bar for the right candidate.

To apply, please send your resumes/cv at hnoct17@okverygood.anyalias.com Do
add [HN] in the subject.

------
ajesusflores
Epam Systems | java developer (Lead, Sr and Mid) | Guadalajara, MX |
[http://www.epam.com](http://www.epam.com)

RESPONSIBILITIES

-Play the Key Developer and Software Architect roles; -Be able to create high-quality design, technical and project documentation; -Design and build a scalable framework, API, or Middleware for web applications;

REQUIREMENTS -Solid foundation in computer science, with strong competencies
in data structures, algorithms, and software design; -Proficient in Java
coding/development; -Solid experience working with Java core; -Unit and
Integration testing experience; -Experience with agile methodologies is a
must; -Good practical knowledge of RDBMS and NoSQL solutions;

PERKS: -100% under payroll; -Law benefits (IMSS, INFONAVIT, 15 days December,
bonus, 25% vacation bonus, Mexican holidays plus December the 24th and 31st);
-Major medical expenses insurance; -Dental insurance; -Life insurance; -13 %
employee savings fund; -Vacations starting with 10 days plus 2 floating days;
-Grocery coupons

 __* Send your CV: jesus_flores@epam.com __ _

------
taariqlewis
Aquila | Senior Software Engineer, Senior Data Engineer | SF, NYC | REMOTE,
CONTRACT [https://aquilacashflow.com](https://aquilacashflow.com)

About Aquila: We are back to Who's Hiring after receiving great talent from
this post. Thank you HackerNews Community.

We are a bleeding Edge FinTech Innovation. We automate receivables finance
underwriting & collections for small, high-risk businesses that no one else
will touch.

We're building a world class recommendation engine for small business
operations and finacing.

Our team: Software Engineers, data scientists and product experts. Our
platform is built on Ruby, Python and AWS.

We hire onsite and remote. We're a fast-moving, fast talking team.

Our Requirements:

* Demonstrated passion for Fintech innovation, Opensource contributions, blockchains, and datascience

* Passion for Test driven development and continuous learning

* Enjoyment of the wild startup rodeo. Yee haw!

* No Fear of the edge of FinTech datascience and engineering

Our Interview Process:

* Github & code review -> Founder interview -> Team interview + test -> Decision for either 2-week trial or immediate hire.

Open Positions:

* Senior Data Engineer (Python): Apply here: [https://aquila-1.workable.com/jobs/485712](https://aquila-1.workable.com/jobs/485712)

* Senior Software Engineer (Ruby): Apply here: [https://aquila-1.workable.com/jobs/484859](https://aquila-1.workable.com/jobs/484859)

------
ultimaterocks
Ultimate Software | Ft. Lauderdale, Atlanta, San Francisco, Toronto |
Onsite/Remote |
[http://www.ultimatesoftware.com/careers](http://www.ultimatesoftware.com/careers)

Ultimate Software has been building HR and Payroll software since 1990. We
moved from selling licenses for on-premise installations to a cloud-
based/subscription model in 2002. We are passionate about building awesome
tools to make people's work lives easier. Our motto is People First, which
describes how we treat our customers and our amazing company culture.

Ultimate Software is hiring for a large number of full time development
positions, including:

\- Software Engineers (C#) \- Software Test Engineers, and more.

About 20% of our Product Development team works from home. We have an
unbelievable benefits/401K package, so apply to Fortune’s #1 Best Tech Company
to Work For in 2017 today!

Here is a link to our job postings:
[http://ulti.pro/29PRPAj](http://ulti.pro/29PRPAj)

You can also email resumes to techcareers AT ultimatesoftware.com

------
woodbrandon
Laurel & Wolf | Software Engineer (multiple) | Los Angeles, CA

Online interior design platform. Our platform matches clients who want design
expertise with (freelance) designers who are looking for work. Once matched,
the platform provides for collaboration between client and designer to produce
a design for the space. All the items sourced for the space (chairs, desks,
couches, etc) can be purchased via our platform.

Frontend - Client and designer-facing interfaces to facilitate communication
and collaboration around imagery. We're looking for engineers with React
experience.

Backend - All APIs that power our platform: authentication, real-time chat,
collaboration activities, payment, and search. We're looking for engineers
with experience in a language such as Ruby, Java, PHP, or Python. We're
importing millions of products a day into our search engine, experience with
asynchronous job processing is a plus. We're a team of ~10 engineers in a
company of 50-60.

We're hiring for multiple frontend and backend positions.

Interested? Contact me at brandonw AT laurelandwolf DOT com

------
almccoy2
M1 Finance / Backend Software Engineer / Chicago / Full-time on site

www.m1finance.com

We're looking for a Backend Software Engineer who loves building great
functionality into very complex applications to join us in developing the
internals of M1's automated investing platform. In our highly distributed
microservice architecture, you will own and lead the development of entire
backend projects.

Expert knowledge of Java or, even better, Scala, and proficiency with web
frameworks like Akka and Spring MVC.

About M1's backend Tech Stack: \- Our backend micro-service architecture
contains both Spring and Akka based JVM applications supported by modern
technologies like Gradle, Spock, SBT, PostgreSQL and Neo4j.Our infrastructure
lives in the Amazon Web Services Cloud, and is automated and managed by tools
like Chef and Terraform

Learn more here:
[https://jobs.smartrecruiters.com/M1Finance/743999655861902-s...](https://jobs.smartrecruiters.com/M1Finance/743999655861902-software-
engineer)

-or- send your resume to AMY @ A.McCoy@m1finance.com

------
kavitavvp
The Black Tux|Senior Software Engineer (Python)|Santa Monica, CA|

As a Senior Software Engineer you will build and improve software systems for
a fast-growing, disruptive e-commerce company and develop scalable backend
services in key focus areas such as order management, internal tooling and
fulfillment. This includes creating APIs to integrate with front end and 3rd
party systems from highly distributed and independent micro-services.

Skills Required:

10+ years of professional software development

Extensive experience with Python

Familiarity with a web framework: Django, Pyramid, Flask, etc.

Conversant in ES5+ and Node.js

Knowledge of modern web technologies

Experience with delivering ESB and API frameworks as micro-services built on
standards such as JSON-HAL, REST, and CRUD

Strong software architecture and design skills.

Conversant in algorithms, software patterns, and their best usage

Excellent data modeling and data design

Previous work on consumer web products built from scratch

Experience working in a fast-paced startup environment

Ability to operate at web-scale

Apply Here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/theblacktux/3d9be859-ebba-49da-8704-f8...](https://jobs.lever.co/theblacktux/3d9be859-ebba-49da-8704-f88e28836242)

------
supac
Hockeystick | Toronto, Canada | Full-Time | Onsite | Canada Citizen or
Permanent Resident

We're a fintech startup
([https://www.hockeystick.co/](https://www.hockeystick.co/)) with a big vision
for using data to improve how private capital markets and innovation clusters
work. With Hockeystick, you can automate your data collection and reporting
process while making use of that insight for better analysis. Funds can
capture private company data and measure portfolio performance in less time,
and even evaluate the quantitative and qualitative impact of startup programs
and services with ease.

Our small team is set to accomplish some lofty goals this year and we want you
involved.

Roles we are hiring for include: * Data Engineer - Python, ETL, SQL, DevOps *
Software Engineer - Ruby on Rails 4, Javascript, React, HTML 5, CSS 3

For more information, please visit
[https://www.hockeystick.co/careers](https://www.hockeystick.co/careers) or
forward your CV to jobs@hockeystick.co

------
cwatkins
Symplicity | Software Engineer, Full Stack | Washington, DC (Arlington, VA) |
ONSITE, VISA, [https://www.symplicity.com/about/join-us/openings/full-
stack...](https://www.symplicity.com/about/join-us/openings/full-stack-
software-engineer)

Symplicity | Front End Developer | Washington, DC (Arlington, VA) | ONSITE,
VISA, [https://www.symplicity.com/about/join-us/openings/front-
end-...](https://www.symplicity.com/about/join-us/openings/front-end-
developer)

Symplicity has helped guide more than 26 million students to their dream
career. We build the world’s leading campus recruiting software deployed at
over 1,100 colleges and also tools to help recruiters land entry-level talent
at these universities.

Our stack: PHP, Typescript, Slim, MySQL, Angular, ElasticSearch, JavaScript

Interview process is a phone screen, then onsite or GTM interview with a take-
home coding exercise.

Interested in chatting? Email engineering-careers@symplicity.com

------
ridewithvia
Via Transportation ([https://ridewithvia.com](https://ridewithvia.com)) | New
York, NY | Full-time Onsite

Via is re-engineering public transit—from a regulated system of rigid routes
and schedules to a fully dynamic, on-demand network. The Via algorithm
matches, in real time, multiple passengers headed the same way with a single
large SUV or van. Passengers request rides through a mobile app, and Via’s
systems instantly select and, if necessary, re-route the vehicle that best
matches the passenger’s route. Targeting the gap between outdated public
transit and expensive luxury car services, the Via platform currently operates
in New York City and Chicago, has provided more than four million rides, and
is growing rapidly.

We're looking for entrepreneurs who are excited about getting in on the ground
floor of a fast-growing start-up; imaginative thinkers who relish wearing
multiple hats and never back down from a challenge.

We're unusually selective in our hiring process. If you have a record of
exceptional achievement, take intense pride in your work, and want to join a
world-class team, we’d love to talk to you.

Via's Growth Team is hiring!

The Growth team at Via is a multidisciplinary team that focuses on the user
acquisition funnel, as well as activation, engagement, and retention. We are
hiring for two roles:

Growth Product Principal

As Growth Product Principal, you will define, test, and iterate on product
improvements and features that drive virality, improve conversion, and
eliminate friction from key user flows in the Via mobile app.

Apply here:
[https://via.workable.com/jobs/231180](https://via.workable.com/jobs/231180)

Growth Associate

As a Growth Associate, you will collaborate with a multi-disciplinary team of
data scientists, engineers, and marketing specialists. You will work on large
and complex data sets to understand the behavior of Via’s end users,
rigorously develop and implement strategies for efficient customer acquisition
and retention, and help design and prototype analytical and operational tools
that will support Via’s growth at scale.

Apply here:
[https://via.workable.com/jobs/536213](https://via.workable.com/jobs/536213)

------
KimNJF
HFT Hedge Fund | Senior or Junior Site Reliability Engineer | Full-time + On-
site in Chicago | Best Compensation in Global Finance

Site Reliability Engineer to help grow technical operations. The successful
candidate will be working very closely with their traders and business teams.

Responsibilities:

\- Configuration management of multiple production silos, covering multiple
asset classes.

\- The uptime, capacity, and performance among other aspects of day-to-day
operations of trading systems.

\- Building automation and processes that reduce the impact of mistakes.
Revise software designs to mitigate failures in other parts of the stack.

\- Working on tactical tools development for the traders and business teams.

Skills Required:

\- Solid experience in UNIX/Linux, Networking, Perl, Python, Sybase SQL, Shell
Scripting. Experience administering Linux systems in a production environment.

\- Must have an understanding of building and managing large-scale systems and
application architectures.

\- Proven experience of application support and administration.

\- Experience with software analysis, leading to bug fixing, development, code
enhancement is desirable.

Email me: kim(dot)boloorian(at)njfsearch(dot)com

------
emrosenf
CarDash (YC S17) | Backend/Full-Stack Engineer | Menlo Park, CA | ONSITE Full-
time | cardash.com

CarDash is building the infrastructure to modernize the auto servicing
industry by bringing professionalism, transparency, and convenience to the
customer. We currently partner with large companies like Google and provide
concierge auto services to their employees as a benefit. There is tremendous
upside in this industry with near-universal distrust ...

We have a very highly leveraged engineering team and have been able to get
this far ($6M+ raised) with only two engineers and a few contractors. Our
stack is all JS: React+Apollo on the frontend, node.js+GraphQL on the backend,
MySQL, dockerized and deployed via beanstalk

We’re looking for teammates with 2-5 years experience who are well versed in
our stack, can hit the ground running, and are looking to give 100% to a fast
growing startup.

You can check out our careers page:
[http://careers.cardash.com](http://careers.cardash.com) Or email me
(evan@cardash.com) and cc andrew@cardash.com

------
faberbrain
1bios | Senior Software Engineer | Truckee/Lake Tahoe, CA | FULL-TIME, ONSITE
or REMOTE

About 1bios:

* We provide a health management platform for healthcare providers and health insurers

* Our products help our customers deliver tech-enabled programs that support the best health of their members using realtime tracking, monitoring, scoring/analytics, incentives, more (this is part of the ongoing shift in healthcare business models towards what is called "Value Based Care").

We are seeking a Senior Engineer to join our team. As a senior member of our
small, early stage company you would have ample opportunities to make a direct
impact on decisions about our stack, product, processes and team culture
moving forward.

* Current stack is Ruby on the backend, Javascript+Typescript on the front end.

* We love Ruby, but typical Ruby idioms (ie: magic; implicit, mutable state everywhere) not so much. Our style is far more functional and explicit than a typical Ruby codebase

* Must have enough experience to work well independently, and understand the balance between engineering and business requirements

Please send inquiries to pro@1bios.co

------
datumprikker
Datumprikker.nl | Full(-ish) stack engineers | Full-time + Onsite | Amsterdam

As a developer you’ll be working in a small Agile team responsible for both
backend and/or frontend systems, depending on your interests. You’ll be
working with graphic designers, user experience experts and data scientists.
Product changes are driven by metrics, Growth Hack findings and user feedback,
so that we can build the best platform for our end users.

We offer great coffee, lunch, flexible hours, an awesome office with a great
view and an open team culture.

You’re smart, open minded and passionate about bringing the best possible
experience to our end-users. You’re willing to make mistakes and learn from
them. You have an excellent eye for detail and you aim to deliver a high-
performance and bug free product, by embracing best practices and working in
rapid release cycles. You value quality code and like to create the simplest
solution.

The stack we’re working with

    
    
      - A Mac, with the keyboard of your choice (not the noisy DAS keyboards though)
      - Git
      - Docker, k8s
      - Go, C# (.net Core), JavaScript, Java, Xamarin, iOS
      - Postgresql, MSSQL
      - Azure and GCP
    

Required Skills and Experience

    
    
      - Full professional proficiency in English
      - A background in Computer Science or similar
    

_Desired_ Skills and Experiences

    
    
      - Professional experience with writing (unit-)tests
      - Good understanding of HTTP concepts
      - Good understanding of RPC / REST style web-services
    

What we offer you In return for your commitment, we offer you; a friendly
environment where we celebrate our achievements, many product related
challenges, room for personal growth.

We love to hear all about you! Interested? Drop us a line (link on our HN
profile).

------
mstoykov
Waltz Networks | San Francisco, CA | Full-time, Onsite, Visa |
[http://www.waltznetworks.com](http://www.waltznetworks.com)

We are looking for exceptionally talented, creative, and driven people to help
us build unrivaled autonomous network control software. Join our awesome, fun
and hardworking team to transform networking while taking part in a wide range
of thrilling office games and homegrown memes.

Waltz Networks is evolving the way networks operate. Founded by Cornell
University researchers and funded by NEA and GV, Waltz is building an
intelligent autonomous control system that can be integrated seamlessly into
any network. The result is a highly reliable, always-on network that delivers
fast, consistent application experience.

Positions: Senior Network Engineer, WANOP | Lead Test Engineer | Senior
Software Engineer | Software Engineer, SDN | Lead Software Engineer, Security

Apply at
[http://www.waltznetworks.com/careers.html](http://www.waltznetworks.com/careers.html)

------
indegow
CareerLark / Founding Engineer / San Francisco, CA / ONSITE, FULL-TIME

At CareerLark, we're reinventing the performance management process. Our
software generates and captures useful micro-data on organizations, and makes
insights and analytics available for our customers -- our first product,
Micro-feedback, facilitates continuous feedback all within Slack. We have
thousands of customers using our platform, and are currently funded by
Betaworks Ventures and People Ops leaders from Facebook, Pinterest, and
Hubspot.

We’re looking for a Founding Engineer to join our founding team and own
significant parts of our technology development. We’re searching for a
candidate who has strong back-end experience, who is a solidly competent
coder, and who is an entrepreneurial self-starter. Full job description can be
found here in the “Join Us” section:
[https://www.careerlark.com/about](https://www.careerlark.com/about)

If interested, please send an email to gr <at> careerlarktech dot com.

------
liangzan
Courex - www.storeviva.com | Multiple positions in Engineering |
Singapore/Malaysia/Indonesia/Vietnam | Full Time

# What the company does

Courex is an 8 year old ecommerce logistics company, backed by the Keppel
Logistics. We help our customers manage their supply chain so they can focus
on selling. We do the following

    
    
      - last mile delivery
      - warehousing
      - omnichannel integration
    

Our operations is driven by technology. Some interesting stuff

    
    
      - We run a hybrid crowd-sourced(uber style) + fixed fleet model.
      - We built an automated parcel dimension measurement machine using Kinect
      - We have autonomous robots and conveyor belts coming in early 2018 to sort parcels
    

Experience a different sort of scale. Not bits and bytes, but parcels,
machines and people. Your work affects the real world in a huge traditional
industry.

# What the job entails

We are expanding to South-east Asia. We have a few positions

    
    
      - Node.js/Haskell/Scala engineers
      - Front-end lead
      - Data Scientist
      

# Contact

Please email zan+hn@courex.com.sg if you are interested.

------
DanFeldman
Starsky Robotics | Robotics Engineer, Machine Learning Engineer, Data
Scientist, General Software (Unix Expertise), Perception/Computer Vision,
Controls | San Francisco, CA | Onsite | Full-time, Internships

We're working to make trucks autonomous on the highway and remote controlled
by experienced drivers for the first and last mile. Our trucks will make roads
safer while giving drivers meaningful work close to their homes and families.

We currently run our trucks on the highway. We are looking for awesome
engineers in a variety of roles, as well as general hackers. The team takes an
extremely active role in the development and testing of Starsky Trucks on
highways across the US.

We use Python, C++, and lots of bash scripting. We are a group of PhD's,
masters, bachelors, college dropouts, and high school interns all working
together. No matter your experience, we're looking for intelligent folks who
have a history of diving excitedly into new fields.

Please email jobs@starskyrobotics.com or reach out to me directly for
questions (Daniel + company email).

------
vela4a
Indeed | Engineering | Seattle, San Francisco, Austin, Tokyo, and Hyderabad |
ONSITE

We are the world’s #1 portal for job seekers. Our mission is to help people
get jobs. We need talented, passionate people working together to make this
happen. We are looking to grow our teams with people who share our energy and
enthusiasm for creating the best experience for job seekers.

We are a rapidly growing and focused team building the most popular job site
on the planet. Every month, over 200 million people count on us to help them
find jobs, make it easy to apply, research companies, and connect qualified
candidates to their job openings. With teams in Seattle, San Francisco,
Austin, Tokyo, and Hyderabad, we are improving people's lives all around the
world, one job at a time.

We are hiring across both engineering and product:

\- Software Engineers

\- Senior Software Engineers

\- Mobile Engineers

\- Site Reliability Engineers

\- Engineering Managers

\- Product Managers

\- UX and UI

\- Data Science

[https://www.indeed.jobs/career/](https://www.indeed.jobs/career/)

If you would like to apply or have any questions, feel free to send me an
email at velavarasan+hn@indeed.com .

------
sergc
Full-Stack Software Engineer | Syntasa | ONSITE | Fulltime | Washington DC
Metro Area (Herndon, VA) | Visa Transfer OK | www.syntasa.com Syntasa is a
Predictive Behavioral Analytics application that leverages machine-learning,
event-processing, visualization, and big data technologies to process billions
of records in order to generate actionable customer intelligence that improves
acquisition, conversion, and retention. What we're looking for: Experienced
Full Stack Engineer and Front End Engineer for our Application Team
Application Tech Stack: MEAN Stack (Mongodb/Postgres, Express, AngularJS,
NodeJS) • Experience in web development, we are open to developers who may not
have had MEAN stack experience but you should have either AngularJS or NodeJS
experience. • Strong JavaScript skills • Self-motivated, able and open to
learning • Typescript, SQL, Linux, AWS, GCP, D3, ML experience a plus No
agencies please! Please email Sergey DOT Cherman AT syntasa.com and mention
you're from HN.

------
nutonomy
nuTonomy (self-driving cars) | Software engineers, machine learning
specialists, roboticists, and many more | Santa Monica, Boston, Singapore |
Onsite | Visa |

nuTonomy is one of the leading start-ups in the autonomous vehicles area. We
have fleets of autonomous cars in Singapore and Boston.

Yes, the first time you will be riding on a self-driving car, it will be a
terrifying experience, with the spooky wheel that moves by itself:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iP_lAjIfZwU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iP_lAjIfZwU)

The second time, we hope it will feel boring, which means that we achieved our
objective to create a comfortable and predictable and overall safe car.

We are growing rapidly, and have many career opportunities. Here you can see a
sample: [http://nutonomy.com/careers](http://nutonomy.com/careers)

But really, rather than "filling opening positions", we are looking for
excellent candidates that will do exceptional work. When these smart people
join, it's them who tell us what they need to do. So I encourage you to get in
touch even if no listed position corresponds to your profile.

In particular, there are needs that we have but hard to describe without
giving away too much of our secret plans. These involve problems related to
programming languages design, automated synthesis of programs, formal methods,
etc. Please get in touch if you are a senior person in those areas -- even if
you don't see the connection to autonomous vehicles.

Feel free to get in touch with any question (andrea@nutonomy.com).

Please do not send requests regarding internships to me; we have a large
intern program, but I only deal with senior & research positions.

------
simeonlee
Primary Data | Front End Engineer | Los Altos, California | Full-Time, ONSITE,
[http://jobs.jobvite.com/primary-
data/job/onLA4fww](http://jobs.jobvite.com/primary-data/job/onLA4fww)

Hey I’m Simeon Lee, a senior UI engineer at Primary Data
(www.primarydata.com). We're growing and looking for high performance athletes
to join our front end team to deliver graphical insights into our customers'
automated data mobility and migration across their entire data infrastructure.
We're tackling a big problem, and after we're done companies won't be willing
to manage their data in the same manual way again.

Your responsibilities will include implementing new features, driving codebase
improvements, and working across teams to ensure the timely and tested
delivery of core products. We've just switched to a React / Redux based
codebase, and we're looking for superstars in modern JavaScript development to
power up our transition and growth.

Primary Data intelligently automates the flow of data to ensure the right data
is in the right place at the right time across enterprise infrastructure and
the cloud. We have really experienced senior leadership that counts the likes
of former founders of fusion.io and Steve Wozniak, and we are at an inflection
point in our growth. We have a laid back office in Los Altos, California,
right near Stanford and Palo Alto, and we have no problems with you working at
home for a few days out of every week - we firmly believe in productivity and
eliminating wasteful distractions. You'd get to work with some of the
brightest minds in enterprise software working to fundamentally change the way
companies house and manage aging data!

PS. We are also always on the lookout for astounding backend people - check
out our careers page on our site!

------
jdiez17
Owlstone Medical | Cambridge UK | Onsite, full-time | Instrument Control
Software Developer

The work you'll do at Owlstone will be at the intersection of electronics,
physics, chemistry, computer science, and data visualization. Owlstone’s
mission is to save 100,000 lives and $1.5B in healthcare costs. We need more
excellent software developers to join our talented multidisciplinary team to
help us achieve it.

Roles at Owlstone are varied and flexible, depending on your skills and on
project needs. However, your primary responsibility will be to develop and
maintain prototype and production software for our medical and security
products, covering the full stack from low level hardware control to user
interfaces.

Full job spec here: [https://www.owlstonemedical.com/about/careers/instrument-
con...](https://www.owlstonemedical.com/about/careers/instrument-control-
software-developer/)

Send an email to am9zZS5kaWV6QG93bHN0b25lLmNvLnVr to get past the HR filter ;)
(no recruiters, please)

------
agotterer
Knotch | Senior Backend Engineers, Fullstack Engineers | NYC | On-site or
remote

Knotch ([https://www.knotch.it](https://www.knotch.it)) is a series A funded
($14M) brand measurement platform used by some of the world’s largest brands
and distributed on some of the internet’s most popular publications. Our stack
includes Ruby, NodeJS, Postgres, MongoDB, Rails, Grape, Express, Redis, React,
D3, StatsD, Docker, Terraform, Ansible, AWS, and more.

\- Our backend is primarily built in Ruby, but only a small percentage of our
code runs on Rails.

\- We prefer stable and known technologies over the new shiny tool on the
block

Benefits:

\- Free health, dental, and vision insurance. Free lunch. Free metrocard.

\- Unlimited vacation and sick days

\- Flexible work from home / remote policy

\- Dog friendly office

Senior Backend Engineers:
[https://www.knotch.it/jobs?gh_jid=117814](https://www.knotch.it/jobs?gh_jid=117814)

Fullstack Engineers:
[https://www.knotch.it/jobs?gh_jid=268197](https://www.knotch.it/jobs?gh_jid=268197)

~~~
te1hive
> We prefer stable and known technologies over the new shiny tool on the block

> includes Ruby, NodeJS, Postgres, MongoDB, Rails, Grape, Express, Redis,
> React, D3, StatsD, Docker, Terraform, Ansible, AWS, and more

=(

~~~
agotterer
Curious what on that list you consider shiny and new? Every one of these
projects have been widely adopted, through multiple release cycles, and are
considered stable.

\- Ruby - 22 years old

\- Rails - 11 years old

\- NodeJS - 8 years old

\- ReactJS - 4 years old

\- Redis - 8 yrs old

\- StatsD - around 6 yrs old

\- Terraform - around 3 yrs old, arguably our most "shiny tool" but also has
little production responsibility once an environment has been configured

\- Ansible - 5 yrs old

\- Grape - 7 yrs old

\- Express - 6 yrs old

\- Postgres - 21 yrs old

\- MongoDB - 8 yrs old

\- Docker - 4 yrs old, maybe our second most shiny tool. But at this point
Docker is well support and considered stable. We run it on ECS and generally
trust the stability of AWS services.

------
constexpr
San Francisco; Full Time; Onsite

I'm the cofounder of Figma ([https://www.figma.com](https://www.figma.com)), a
startup in San Francisco building a browser-based collaborative design tool to
improve the way designers and developers work together. We're a small team
(~35) and we're looking for talented engineers
([https://www.figma.com/careers](https://www.figma.com/careers)) who are
interested in tackling hard technical problems with smart people and building
a product that startups will rely on.

If you want to see what we value, you might find these interesting:

\- First principles thinking: [https://blog.figma.com/introducing-vector-
networks-3b877d2b8...](https://blog.figma.com/introducing-vector-
networks-3b877d2b864f)

\- Pushing the web to the limit: [https://blog.figma.com/building-a-
professional-design-tool-o...](https://blog.figma.com/building-a-professional-
design-tool-on-the-web-6332ed4f1fcc)

Upcoming/ongoing projects:

\- Develop a plugin ecosystem from the ground up

\- Build a community of design content and tools from scratch

\- Cross-document shared symbols

\- Multiplayer editing infrastructure (realtime simultaneous editing)

Our tech stack: C++, Emscripten, WebAssembly, Node, TypeScript, React, WebGL,
Ruby, Sinatra

If you're interested in learning more about what we're working on or want to
meet up to talk about any of my other projects
([http://madebyevan.com/](http://madebyevan.com/)), you can email me at
wallace@figma.com.

------
jessicatjitra
GO-JEK | Singapore, Jakarta, Bangalore | Multiple Positions | On-site - Full-
time | Salary is negotiable

=== Who We Are ===

GO-JEK is Indonesia’s first and leading unicorn startup providing ride-hailing
and on-demand services ranging from transportation, logistics, payment, food
delivery and much more. Operating in more than 50 cities in South-East Asia’s
largest economy, we aim to champion innovation to bring lasting social impact.

=== Who We Are Looking For ===

Backend Engineers

We are looking for backend engineers that will help us take our ML models into
production. You will be involved in all the steps from designing the cloud
infrastructure to application development to automation of pipelines (ETL,
model training, deployments). Our current stack includes: Google Cloud
Platform, Kubernetes, Gitlab/CI, Scala, Python, Go, Tensorflow, XGBoost,
Kafka, Flink, Spark, Elastic Search, Postgres, Redis, Ansible.

Project/Product Managers

We are looking for Project/Product Managers with great analytical and
communication skills, and a strong understanding of UI/UX design, to
seamlessly manage product development using agile methodology. You will seek
product ideas and feedback, gather requirements, write specs, create
wireframes and workflows.

Data Scientists

We are looking for kick-ass data scientists for our team in Singapore and
Bangalore to solve a whole lot of interesting problems that we have. We work
on simple regression models to complex neural networks. Majority of the models
that we put in production are in Python or Scala.

=== How To Apply ===

Interested applicants, please drop me a note at jessica.t@go-jek.com with
Hacker News and the position title in the subject line and your CV/resume
attached.

~~~
yonasstephen
wow this is cool!

------
htroyer
University of Chicago | Full Stack Engineers | Full-time | Chicago, IL |
ONSITE |
[https://cdis.uchicago.edu/careers](https://cdis.uchicago.edu/careers)

Building petabyte-scale production data commons for data-driven research in
cancer, birth defects, post traumatic stress disorder, and AIDS used by the
broader scientific community. We believe in open-source, open access data, and
open science.

The ideal candidate will be a python expert and have some experience in
databases, data structures, cloud technologies, and microservices.

Tech We Use: Python, Go, PostgreSQL, OpenStack, AWS/GCP/Azure, Kubernetes,
Docker, Elasticsearch, git

[https://github.com/uc-cdis](https://github.com/uc-cdis)

Apply: Submit resume + cover letter + code sample at
[https://jobopportunities.uchicago.edu/applicants/Central?qui...](https://jobopportunities.uchicago.edu/applicants/Central?quickFind=236498)

------
bnchrch
FuturePet | Full Stack Developer | REMOTE (Western Canada) or ONSITE
(Victoria/Vancouver)

FuturePet is in search of a Full Stack Developer to join our growing
engineering team and help develop software that will bring modern practices to
the veterinary world. In this role you’ll be working closely with a focused
product team to bring idea’s from the experimental stage all the way to
production. Great candidates for this position will know how take a feature
and make it their own; seeing it through the development process backend to
frontend.

This position offers a lot of professional growth as our business expands and
our system scales. Right off the bat you will have an impact not only on
product direction but on system architecture as well. These opportunities will
only increase as we continue forward.

In the end we are looking to find someone with great communication skills and
a demonstrated ability to learn. We understand technologies change often and
no one knows everything, but being able to pick up things fast is what will
make someone standout in this role.

What we need: \- Development experience in Javascript \- Development
experience working on the backend \- Experience in an Object-Orientated
Language \- Experience with relational databases \- Comfortable in a Unix
environment (you know your way around a terminal) \- Excellent Communication
Skills \- Exceptional attention to detail (you take pride in your work) \-
Ability to prioritize competing tasks and work independently

What would be nice to have: \- Experience with a functional programming
language \- Experience with Postgres \- Experience with AWS \- Experience with
React \- Experience with Python \- A Github or Gitlab profile

DM myself directly or apply here:
[https://angel.co/l/22iXUp](https://angel.co/l/22iXUp)

------
twolfson
Standard Cyborg (YC W15) | Mobile, 3D/Computational Geometry, and
Infrastructure engineers | San Francisco, CA | Onsite, full-time

Standard Cyborg is a 3D scanning and customization solution for orthotics and
prosthetics. We're a mission-driven 7 person start up and growing with
purpose. We have the following roles available:

\- Mobile engineer - Own and expand our iPad app, currently Objective-C but
it's small enough that we're open to persuasion \- 3D/Computational geometry
engineer - Help build our core technology: a 3D customization web app, written
in JavaScript. We are open to any relevant 3D experience, regardless of
language \- Infrastructure engineer - Help us move from Heroku to AWS, our
server app is Ruby and Rails and PostgreSQL

Our entire stack: Objective-C, Ruby on Rails, JavaScript, PostgreSQL, Node.js
(AWS Lambda)

For more info and to apply:
[https://app.standardcyborg.com/careers](https://app.standardcyborg.com/careers)

Feel free to email me any questions: todd@standardcyborg.com

------
benjlang
Spoke | Software Engineer - AI and Learning | San Francisco |
[http://askspoke.com](http://askspoke.com)

Spoke is a young, well funded, San Francisco-based startup that is reinventing
workplace ticketing systems. Our goal is to make Spoke the primary business
application that companies use for all of their knowledge and service
requests. We’re a small team of designers, engineers and machine-learning
experts who are repeat entrepreneurs and most recently worked at Google and
Twitter.

We are looking for exceptional engineers to join our team in San Francisco. At
Spoke we are using ML and NLP technologies to make workplace ticketing systems
smarter. The work spans many disciplines: Information Retrieval, NLP, ML, and
deep learning. You can learn more and apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/askspoke/135f082c-de82-4875-bbd1-35f6a...](https://jobs.lever.co/askspoke/135f082c-de82-4875-bbd1-35f6a..).
jobs@askspoke.com

------
wldata
Waterline Data
([https://www.waterlinedata.com/](https://www.waterlinedata.com/)) | Mountain
View, CA | Full Time

Waterline Data is the Smart Data Catalog company. Our software automatically
discovers, organizes, catalogs and raises trusted data above the waterline.
Our office is located in Mountain View, CA. Waterline is backed by leading
investors. We provide a supportive, friendly, and healthy environment with
competitive benefits and perks!

Our stack includes Hadoop, HDFS, Hive, Spark, Solr, Lucene, Java, JAX-RS REST
and multiple relational databases on the backend and Angular2 Typescript,
Angular Material 2, SCSS on the frontend. We work on all major hadoop
distributions like HDP, CDH, MapR and EMR, Google Cloud Dataproc and Azure
HDInsight.

We are scaling our engineering team and are looking to hire exceptional talent
in the following areas:

(Please mention "HackerNews" in "How did you hear about this job?").

 _Senior Cloud Engineer:_

\- Keywords: AWS, GCP, Azure, EMR, Google Cloud DataProc, HDInsight,
BeanStalk, AppEngine, IAM, Docker, Kubernetes, Hadoop, Spark

\- More Info/Apply here: [http://grnh.se/cg0wox1](http://grnh.se/cg0wox1)

 _Senior Search Engineer:_

\- Keywords: Solr, Lucene

\- More Info/Apply here: [http://grnh.se/qn1pod1](http://grnh.se/qn1pod1)

 _Senior UI Developer:_

\- Keywords: Angular2, Material Design, Bootstrap, HTML, CSS/SCSS

\- More Info/Apply here: [http://grnh.se/qr4yjm1](http://grnh.se/qr4yjm1)

------
abeshry
QueueHop (YC W16) | Full Stack | Brooklyn, NY | Onsite | Full-time

Want to change the future of retail? QueueHop revolutionizes the traditional
retail experience by bringing self-checkout to brick & mortar stores.

We are currently looking for talented Full-stack Developers, who must have
strong knowledge of MVC framework, familiarity with RESTful architecture, and
database systems. Any experience with e-commerce is advantageous. Must be
experienced in Ruby on Rails or Django (other frameworks are acceptable).
Well-versed in basic server engineering including scaling, caching,
distributed system and etc. familiar with database system and SQL. Android
experience is required.

We were in the YC W16 batch and are soon to be launching a new product, and
are now looking to build a strong team of engineers to help bring our vision
of mobile self checkout in retail stores to life!

More info: www.QueueHop.com For any more question, feel free to email me (see
profile)

To apply: Email Jobs@QueueHop.com with your resume (and a little blurb about
yourself if you'd like).

------
ericweinstein
Fox Networks Group | Front end, back end, and DevOps | Los Angeles, CA | Full-
time | On-site

Fox Networks Group is building modern, high-performance APIs and client
applications to power world-class television content for Fox Sports, FX, FXX,
National Geographic, and more.

Our stack: Go and Node.js for services, React and Redux for web clients. We're
building a microservice architecture on top of AWS, so we're always able to
select the right language, framework, or AWS product for the job at hand. We
deploy frequently, manage our cloud infrastructure with Terraform and Consul,
and work in autonomous squads. Our team is a relatively small one inside Fox,
meaning we can move quickly, leverage cutting-edge technologies, and have an
outsized impact on the customer experience for our millions of viewers. If
you're interested in building the future of entertainment, come work with us!
[https://foxcareers.com/Search](https://foxcareers.com/Search)

------
invisible
SharpSpring | Software Engineer or SRE | Gainesville, FL |
[https://sharpspring.com](https://sharpspring.com)

SharpSpring is a marketing automation company that helps our customers engage
with their contacts. The term "marketing automation" encompasses lots of
functionality but it really boils down to a bunch of different pieces of
software all working together to help our customers (email editor, CRM, sales
monitoring, site tracking/analytics, landing page editor, forms, email
delivery). We are working on building an amazing team in downtown Gainesville,
FL. We take care of our employees with lots of perks and are highly
competitive.

Some things you'd get to work with here: React, Golang, PHP, Docker +
Kubernetes on Google Cloud Platform, Redis, MongoDB and MySQL.

Apply at [https://careers.sharpspring.com/careers-
list/](https://careers.sharpspring.com/careers-list/) or careers at
sharpspring.com

------
bradleypowers
Locus Robotics | UI-Robotics | Wilmington, MA | Onsite, Remote |
[http://www.locusrobotics.com/about-
us/careers/](http://www.locusrobotics.com/about-us/careers/) Locus Robotics
has developed a field-proven solution for improving productivity in rapidly
growing and strategic warehouses operations around the world. Our mobile,
autonomous robots work together with human warehouse associates to deliver
real and measurable business value. Our incredible technology is solving a
real problem in fast growing and diverse market segments. An important
challenge of any robotic system is enabling their use by non-experts. It will
be your role to define how users will interact with and control the system
during tasks such as mapping, calibration, and maintenance. Working with a
small team of dedicated roboticists, you will develop, build and test a
practical robotics solution for a rapidly-evolving market, e-commerce
fulfillment solutions. We work and iterate quickly with very cool tech, have a
transparent company culture and work environment and have a fully-stocked
kitchen! Responsibilities: -Define our Web/UI technology stack with whatever
architecture and technology fits the bill. -Design sensible frontend APIs
(REST or otherwise) for a distributed software system. -Create user workflows
for setup, operation, and maintenance tasks.

Requirements: -Proficiency with JavaScript. -Familiarity with Python, RDBMS
systems. -Familiarity working within a Linux environment. -3+ years of
experience developing and shipping production software. -Bachelor’s degree in
Computer Science or equivalent experience. -Experience working with ROS,
Robotics, or physical hardware.

Interested? Please apply direct through our Careers Page at
[http://smrtr.io/ekl03g](http://smrtr.io/ekl03g) Locus Robotics is an Equal
Opportunity Employer

------
jkoc
Pubfront | Backend/DevOps Developers | Copenhagen, Denmark | ONSITE

Pubfront develops and maintains a platform for publishing, selling and
reading/listening to ebooks, audiobooks and comics, currently licensed to
several large publishing houses in the Nordics. We're now looking for two or
more developers who love working in Python and Django as much as we do (we're
an active part of Copenhagen's Django community) to join our team.

We're mainly looking to fill two positions:

* Implementation/DevOps Developer: keep our sites running smoothly and help out our clients with custom projects ([http://pubfront.com/implementation-devops-developer/](http://pubfront.com/implementation-devops-developer/))

* Backend Developer: work on the core webservices that are shared between all our clients ([http://pubfront.com/backend-developer/](http://pubfront.com/backend-developer/))

Apply to: jk@pubfront.com

------
eosrei
Udacity | Multiple Positions | Mountain View, San Francisco, Berlin, Shanghai,
São Paulo, New Delhi | ONSITE, FULL-TIME |
[https://www.udacity.com](https://www.udacity.com)

Udacity's mission is to democratize education. We're an online learning
platform offering groundbreaking education in fields such as artificial
intelligence, machine learning, robotics, virtual reality, and more. Focused
on self-empowerment through learning, Udacity is making innovative
technologies such as self-driving cars available to a global community of
aspiring technologists, while also enabling learners at all levels to skill up
with essentials like programming, web and app development.

Tech: Docker/PostgreSQL with Golang, Python, Node.js, React, Java, Ruby,
Haskell depending on team. All open positions:
[https://jobs.lever.co/udacity?lever-
via=24S9Caa8CS](https://jobs.lever.co/udacity?lever-via=24S9Caa8CS)

------
lpgauth

      AdGear - ONSITE - Backend Engineer (Erlang, C, Rust) - Montreal - FullTime
      AdGear - ONSITE - Data Engineer (Scala, Spark, Kafka, Vertica, AWS)- Montreal - FullTime
      AdGear - ONSITE - Front-end engineer (SASS, Bootstrap, Webpack) - Montreal - FullTime
      AdGear - ONSITE - Javascript Application Engineer (TypeScript, React) - Montreal - FullTime
      AdGear - ONSITE - Ruby Application Engineer (Ruby, RoR) - Montreal - FullTime
    

#erlang #c11 #rust #scala #ruby #typescript #opensource

AdGear is a digital advertising technology company providing platforms and
services for digital media innovators such as publishers, advertisers, and
media agencies. We operate a full-stack advertising platform enabling our
customers to innovate with formats, audience data, reporting, pricing and
distribution strategies.

For more information, complete description of roles, and details on applying,
please see [http://jobs.adgear.com/](http://jobs.adgear.com/)

------
botswana99
DataKitchen | Boston/Cambridge, MA, ONSITE full-time | Data Engineer in
Customer Success (SQL, big data, Redshift, Python, AWS,) |
[http://www.datakitchen.io/](http://www.datakitchen.io/)

DataKitchen, Inc. enables analytic teams to deliver value quickly, with high
quality, using the tools that they love. DataKitchen provides the world’s
first DataOps platform for data-driven enterprises, enabling them to support
data analytics that can be quickly and robustly adapted to meet evolving
requirements. DataKitchen is leading the DataOps movement to incorporate Agile
Software Development, DevOps, and manufacturing based statistical process
control into analytics and data management. Our company is profitable, stable,
rapidly growing and stock will be part of the package. You should have solid
SQL development experience along with the ability to interface with customers
(though there will be no significant travel required). This position requires
excellent technical skills, good business communication skills, excellent
attention to detail and follow-up, and the ability to self-manage. You will
get great exposure as you work directly with our customers to tackle tough
business challenges.

Working knowledge of SQL including creation and maintenance of tables, views,
indexes, and stored procedures. Some Python coding experience and experience
building Docker containers is a plus. AWS and Amazon Redshift experience is a
plus. Flexibility and self-motivation – with a problem solver's attitude.
Excellent attention to detail. Ability to work independently yet collaborates
cross-functionally in a team environment. Highly effective written and verbal
communication skills with a collaborative work style.

We offer competitive pay, benefits like a company funded 401K, experienced
team (we all code), amazing customers, equity, and a cool office location.
Contact jobs@datakitchen.io

------
aretec_ny
SEC | Frontend Developer | NYC or Philadelphia | ONSITE

We're building the US Securities & Exchange Commission’s next generation
analytics platforms to keep our markets safe, effective, and trusted. Come
build awesome tools to analyze big data. We do a combination of quantitative
analysis and good old fashioned product development. At the end of the day, we
are creating modern, elegant applications that help our government be more
awesome. Join a small team of talented developers, capable researchers, and
former finance people that saw the light.

Our stack consists of TypeScript, React, Node, python, & pandas. Looking for
frontend developers that are experienced with modern HTML, CSS and
TypeScript/JavaScript. We only have to support recent versions of Chrome, so
we have the latest web development features available to us (ES7, Flexbox,
Grid, etc).

If you're interested, please send your resume and a link to your Git code
repository to careers@aretecinc.com

------
jonperl
Zipdrug | Senior Software Engineer | NYC ONSITE SALARY: 110-125k + equity

We work with large health insurance companies in the US to lower the cost of
drugs for their patients and make it easy for them to receive, manage, and
adhere to their prescriptions.

We need your help to expand our platform to more patients and to play a part
in fixing a massive and very broken segment of the healthcare industry. We are
a small and tight-knit engineering team of two and are looking for a third to
share our many hats, including:

\- Frontend development with react / react native / redux \- Backend
development with node / graphql / postgres \- Data analysis of patient records
with python / pandas / tensorflow

We're looking for another self-starter who can design and build
architecturally-sound foundations to last, and who has the track record to
prove it. We're engineers that care about what we're building and take an
active role in the product design process.

If you are interested, please reach out to jon@zipdrug.com

------
krg
TechEmpower - Los Angeles area, California (El Segundo, near LAX) - ONSITE

[https://jobs.techempower.com/hn](https://jobs.techempower.com/hn) We're
looking for good programmers with an interest in web development. If you're
smart, motivated, and you want to work in a supportive environment, then let's
talk.

TechEmpower is a custom software company. We help our clients understand their
needs, plan solutions for them, and build software -- on time and on target.
By taking away their technical headaches, we help our clients succeed.

ABOUT US

\- We're small. We have 30 employees working in teams of 1-6.

\- We're friendly. Our office is professional and collegiate, like a computer
lab staffed by adults. We help each other out.

\- We're mostly a web shop. We do a bit of desktop, and a bit of native
mobile, but 90% of our work is creating complex web applications, and we use a
wide range of technologies.

\- We're established. We were founded way back in 1997, so we've continued to
grow despite the dot-com bomb and the great recession.

\- We're the authority on web framework performance
([https://www.techempower.com/benchmarks/](https://www.techempower.com/benchmarks/))

TECHNOLOGIES

The technologies we use vary over time with our mix of projects, including:

\- Languages: Java, JavaScript, Python, Go, C#, Ruby, PHP

\- Web: Jersey, .NET Core, React, Django, Node.js, Go, Rails, Handlebars,
Backbone, Ember, Angular, Knockout, Servlets, jQuery

\- Mobile: iOS, Android, PhoneGap

\- Data Persistence: ORM (Hibernate, etc.), Postgres, MySQL, MS SQL Server,
NoSQL (Redis, Riak, etc.) We don't expect new hires to have experience with
all of these, but we do expect you'll learn more about them every day.

BENEFITS

\- Flexible Schedules

\- Free parking and shuttle to LAX

\- Food trucks on Tuesday/Thursday

\- Nice workstations with large monitors and standing desks

\- Kitchen with free coffee, tea, and sodas

\- Lounge with two large TVs and a game collection

\- Daily stretch time

------
ajesusflores
Epam Systems | Different Positions | CDMX, MX |
[http://www.epam.com](http://www.epam.com)

Epam has different positions in Mexico City: -Big Data Support Engineer; -Lead
Big Data Support Engineer -Lead Support System Administrator -Lead
Support/Development Engineer -Senior Java FullStack Developers -Senior
JavaScript Developer -Service Desk QA Engineer -Service Desk Trainer
-Support/Development Engineer -System Administrator/Support Engineer

BENEFITS: -100% under payroll; -Law benefits (IMSS, INFONAVIT, 15 days
December, bonus, 25% vacation bonus, Mexican holidays plus December the 24th
and 31st); -Major medical expenses insurance; -Dental insurance; -Life
insurance; -13 % employee savings fund; -Vacations starting with 10 days plus
2 floating days; -Grocery coupons

[https://es-la.facebook.com/EPAM.Mexico/](https://es-
la.facebook.com/EPAM.Mexico/)

 __* Send your CV: jesus_flores@epam.com __ _

------
bharath28
Amazon Developer Platform | Software development engineer (multiple) |
Seattle, WA | Onsite, will transfer H1B

Amazon Developer Platform | Software development engineer in test (multiple) |
Seattle, WA | Onsite, will transfer H1B

Come be part of a team that is building the next generation developer platform
for our digital stores across Alexa, Twitch, Amazon App Store, Lumberyard and
many others. Our team builds developer.amazon.com & drives developer
relationships for Amazon. We are also building a product that makes standing
up new digital storefronts easy. We are changing the way digital economies are
setup. For you, that means solving problems that haven't been solved before at
massive scale & make breathtaking impact for hundreds of millions of
customers.

We are growing rapidly and are looking for engineers to the build the future.
Reach out to swalexis at amazon.com to learn more about the team and positions
we have open. If you are in the Seattle area and want to chat over coffee,
ping me.

------
karatkier
Karat-Freelance Technical Interviewer-Remote-Flexible Hours

Hiring top talent is a critical activity for all companies, yet the way
organizations interview candidates is broken. Interviewing is a time consuming
process that is rarely data-driven. Here at Karat, we see a massive
opportunity to transform the interviewing experience for every candidate and
company. Karat is on a mission to assess the world's talent. We are the first
dedicated marketplace for technical interviewers. Karat's network of seasoned
engineers conduct the first rounds of technical interviews for elite
engineering companies. Our robust platform saves teams thousands of valuable
hours while allowing them to focus on the top performing candidates. Karat's
unique approach recognizes that people are central to the hiring process and
that they can be supercharged by leveraging machine learning and our rich
database of the world's interviews.

We face incredible demand for our service and are delivering significant value
to elite engineering companies like Interana, BuildZoom and Minted. We are
funded by top VCs including Formation8 and Founder Collective, plus the
founders of companies like Glassdoor, Mulesoft, Lookout, OPOWER, MediaLink and
CAA. Karat is headquartered in the University District of Seattle, WA.

As an Expert Interviewer, you will be compensated at highly competitive rates
for your interviewing expertise. The time commitment is flexible---many of our
interviews happen on nights and weekends. Some experts do 5 interviews/week
while others do over 20 interviews/week. You can work from anywhere, anytime.
You will sharpen your interviewing skills and transform the interviewing
experience for every candidate and company.

[https://jobs.lever.co/karat/d44ab283-c7c0-4bbd-b8c3-4dc0ced6...](https://jobs.lever.co/karat/d44ab283-c7c0-4bbd-b8c3-4dc0ced64c86)

------
nahyunk
Twine | San Francisco, CA | FULL TIME | ON-SITE

[https://twine.com/](https://twine.com/)

[https://twine.com/jobs/](https://twine.com/jobs/)

[https://angel.co/twine](https://angel.co/twine)

Open positions:

\- Product Manager

\- Full Stack Engineer

\- Backend Engineer

\- Frontend Engineer

\- QA Engineer

\- Design Researcher

\- Designer

\- Engagement Marketing Lead

\- Recruiter

\--------------------------------

Twine is the only smart savings app built for two. It's a simple way to get
saving together, get investing together, and get to the future together.

This is an exciting time for us as we finalize the buildout of an ambitious
iOS app and gear up for a public launch this fall. Our work involves complex
integrations with leading aggregation and clearing APIs to enable real-time
money movement, automated portfolio management and intelligent financial
guidance.

Twine operates as an independent group within John Hancock (a leading Fortune
500 financial services company). We combine the fast pace, rapid iterations,
camaraderie and fun of an early-stage startup with the backing of an
established company with over 150 years of history and millions of customers.

We are currently looking to grow our team. Find more information here
[https://twine.com/jobs/](https://twine.com/jobs/) or feel free to directly
get in touch with me at nahyun@twine.com (Nahyun, Team Operations). Let's
chat!

------
nosh
HealthRhythms | Multiple Positions | New York City | ONSITE

At HealthRhythms [[http://healthrhythms.com](http://healthrhythms.com)] we are
working to make it easy to measure and care for everyone’s mental health. Our
products leverage real-time mobile measurements with data analysis and
modeling to create truly personalized just-in-time interventions. We are
helping people and their clinicians detect and characterize their mental
health from passively available data from their mobile phones.

You can read a recent news article here:

[http://www.mobihealthnews.com/content/healthrhythms-
behavior...](http://www.mobihealthnews.com/content/healthrhythms-behavioral-
health-platform-snags-21m-nih)

We're looking for independent thinkers who care deeply about the problems
we're solving. Our mission is to redefine not only how we measure and treat
mental illness, but how we optimize wellbeing as a whole. If being one of the
first 10 employees at a promising startup in an exploding field sounds
exciting to you, please get in touch.

Positions: iOS Engineer (Swift, Objective-C) - we are looking for a candidate
who will head up our efforts on iOS - this will involve working both on low-
level sensing capabilities (e.g. Location/GPS, HealthKit, Core Motion, etc) as
well patient-facing portions of our app

Backend Engineer (Python, AWS) - Our backend runs on AWS, is primarily built
in Python, and uses services such as AWS Lambda, DynamoDB, RedShift, etc. We
are looking for someone who is well versed in both Python and AWS.
Responsibilities will involve automating and scaling our current setup, as
well continuing to build out our data capture and data analytics capabilities

Email us your resume and tell us a bit about yourself at
jobs@healthrhythms.com

------
ka_pow
EMPATICA ~ iOS DEVELOPER ~ MILAN, ITALY ~ FULL TIME ~ ONSITE ~
[https://www.empatica.com](https://www.empatica.com)

Empatica has provided the first beautifully designed, affordable, and accurate
wearable that uses advanced machine learning analytics to detect and alert
seizures in real-time. It is linked to the wearer’s mobile device with a
Bluetooth® connection and the mobile App sends an alert notification to
designated caregivers.

We're looking for developers: \- Primed in native iOS application development,
objective-C and/or Swift. \- Experience in Agile environment. \- Passionate
about great UX and strong responsive development: we want our users to love to
use the App. \- You must be able to write clean solid tests and ensure our
code base is of the highest calibre. Testing suites are namely Appium. \-
Experience managing and working in highly functioning teams. \- You have
vision

If you are interested please email: ka@empatica.com

------
energysavvy
EnergySavvy | Cambridge, MA | Onsite

EnergySavvy is on a mission to help solve one of the world’s biggest
challenges: energy. We work with electric and gas utilities across the country
to improve the way consumers and businesses interact with energy at work and
in their homes, and better serve their customers.

To give you a sense of our favorite technologies, our team works with: Flask,
Python, React, Git, and PostgreSQL, but we don’t expect you to walk in the
door knowing them.

Open Positions:

Cambridge:

Software Engineer:
[http://energysavvy.applytojob.com/apply/pb5cyxp07l/software-...](http://energysavvy.applytojob.com/apply/pb5cyxp07l/software-
engineer-cambridge)

Client Engagement Professional:
[http://energysavvy.applytojob.com/apply/q9ysb8/client-
engage...](http://energysavvy.applytojob.com/apply/q9ysb8/client-engagement-
professional-boston)

Email christine at energysavvy.com to find out more or apply online.

------
GICodeWarrior
DoorDash (YC S13) | Security Engineer | San Francisco, Mountain View | ONSITE,
Full-Time, [https://www.doordash.com/](https://www.doordash.com/)

Formerly managing Matasano Security's south bay team, I've joined DoorDash as
Head of Security to build our internal security team.

We are looking for application and infrastructure Security Engineers to work
on a small team (<5) keeping DoorDash secure. If you have experience securing
custom web applications and APIs -OR- experience securing infrastructure in
Docker & AWS, we want to hear from you!

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/doordash/jobs/802600](https://boards.greenhouse.io/doordash/jobs/802600)

Technologies: Python, Django, Docker, AWS, and more

Interesting challenges:

* Secure the next iteration of our platform architecture

* Multiple customer types to secure (merchants, dashers, consumers)

* Many external contractors (support, menus, etc.)

* Securing customers and teams without hindering them

Reach out to learn more!

------
cviedmai
Lingokids | full stack, backend | Madrid | full-time, on-site | VISA |
www.lingokids.com

We want to teach a lesson to the stagnant EdTech market: Learning should be
fun! We're an award-winning company helping parents raise bilingual kids at
home. We create a safe environment for children 2-6 where learning just
happens. We're currently helping over a million families worldwide and growing
fastly.

We’re looking for senior engineers with at least 3 years of experience to join
our development team.

We work primarily with Ruby on Rails / Redis / MySQL on top of AWS services
(EC2, Cloudfront, S3, etc).

Interesting problems around adaptive learning for Pre-Ks, growing
scaling/performance challenges with millions of behavioural events, etc.

Required skills:

• Well-rounded engineer (data structures, algorithms, clean code, etc).

• Care deeply about your work and about the success of your projects.

• Relentless in finding simple, elegant solutions to complex problems.

• The more active you are on Github, Bitbucket, etc, the better!

Interested? Send us an email with your CV to jobs@lingokids.com

------
gedmark
Astranis (YC W16) | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time | Onsite | US Citizen or
Green Card

We’re building small, low-cost telecommunications satellites. Our mission is
to help bring the 4 billion people online who are without internet. And to
pull it off we have to reinvent microwave-frequency radios in space using
SDRs.

Work with engineers from SpaceX, Google, Qualcomm, and Planet Labs who have
flown things in space before. Well-funded, but still a small team that moves
fast. No prior space experience needed, you just need to enjoy getting your
hands dirty with real hardware and be ok with struggling to do things that
seem impossibly hard.

Roles we’re hiring for include:

* Embedded software -- write mission critical software that runs the spacecraft. Should have experience with microcontroller driver-level code and basic PCB design.

* Electrical -- PCB design, layout, bringup, test. Bonus: experience with fault-tolerant electronics, power systems, or high speed digital design

* Power electronics -- Design ~2 kW satellite power systems, including solar arrays and electronics for power regulation and distribution

* Fault tolerant systems -- Design fault tolerant electronics for operating in a radiation environment

* Aerospace/controls -- implement solutions to 6 DOF, non-linear control problems. Experience with spacecraft controls is a plus but not required.

* RF/Microwave -- work across a broad range designing and implementing RF systems at microwave frequencies, including LNAs and power amplifiers

* DSP/FPGA -- program FPGA hardware, develop custom DSP IP cores and integrate off-the-shelf IP cores

Please check out our full list of jobs here if you're interested in learning
more: [https://jobs.lever.co/astranis](https://jobs.lever.co/astranis)

------
OUD
OfferUp:
[https://offerup.com/jobs/#openings](https://offerup.com/jobs/#openings)

|Seattle/Eastside|Onsite|Full-time|Visa Transfer OK

OfferUp is on a mission to create the simplest, most trustworthy way to
transact locally. We are the largest mobile marketplace in the US, and growing
fast. We're looking for curious and driven engineers on backend, platform,
tooling, site reliability, data infrastructure, mobile, and machine learning.
There are tons of interesting challenges and projects around
scale/scalability, growth, engagement, security, and performance.

Our tech includes Python/Django, Java, AWS, iOS (objective-c), Android
(native/java), Apache Airflow, Apache Spark, Apache Avro, Linux, PostgreSQL,
among others.

If interested, please check out our jobs page and apply
([https://offerup.com/jobs/#openings](https://offerup.com/jobs/#openings))!

------
Recruiting_HPR
Hyannis Port Research (HPR)| Systems-Level Software Engineer|Needham, MA|
Onsite

As a Software Engineer at HPR you will build upon your proven software
engineering abilities as we advance the state of the art in high performance
computing and electronic trading. You will design, develop, and debug C
applications that run on multi-core Linux systems to process large amounts of
high-throughput, low-latency network data. As a member of a small team, you
will have the opportunity to collaborate directly with customers that are
using the products that you develop.

Required Skills

•MS/BS in Computer Science, Computer Engineering, or related

•2+ years of relevant work experience within similar environment

•Established track record of delivering high quality results in a professional
engineering organization

•Strong C programming skills

•Strong Linux application development skills

•A passion for writing software that is clean, simple, and elegant

•Proficiency with concurrency and multi-threaded architectures

•Proven experience with socket programming and TCP

•Great verbal and written communication skills

•Demonstrable ability to work well in a fast-paced environment

Please note: HPR currently does not provide H-1B visa sponsorship

Desired Skills

•Financial market knowledge

HPR Offers: A great work environment, competitive compensation, and a relaxed,
engineering-inducing atmosphere, as well as the opportunity to work with high-
performance technologies while leaving your fingerprints on our code, clients,
and culture.

Location: Onsite, Needham, MA

www.hyannisportresearch.com

hpr-recruiting@hyannisportresearch.com

------
etsy
Etsy | Senior Software Engineer, Search & Personalization Experience |
Brooklyn, San Francisco, REMOTE

The Search & Personalization Experience team is part of Etsy’s Search Sciences
group. Our mission is to help Etsy shoppers find what they are looking for,
whether they are searching, browsing, or both. We’re a small distributed team
with a big impact and are responsible for Etsy’s Search and Discovery
experiences. We play a significant role in designing and implementing both
evolutionary and revolutionary features for millions of daily shoppers.

We are looking for someone who can contribute at all levels of our web
application stack, ranging from front-end web interfaces (HTML, CSS,
JavaScript) to back-end technologies (PHP, Java, MySQL, Memcache).

For more info:
[https://www.etsy.com/careers/job/0e80203c-3db6-4294-8b3e-733...](https://www.etsy.com/careers/job/0e80203c-3db6-4294-8b3e-7331405f1a65)

------
mattbooy
Phantom | Front End Developer, Python Developer, Data Analyst | London, UK |
ONSITE, Full-Time, [http://phantom.land](http://phantom.land)

Phantom is a forward thinking digital creative agency based in Old Street,
London, United Kingdom. We are currently expanding the team and have vacancies
for front end developers, mid/senior python engineers and data analysts. We
don't put our development team in a box but expect them to be involved from
strategy to delivery, working collaboratively with the entire team to find
unique solutions to some amazing briefs. To help facilitate this we have our
own bar in the office and the cupboards are always stocked with snacks and
treats. Most importantly we have an awesome development and creative team in
place and are looking for more like-minded people who will keep pushing the
agency forward.

A small sample of the technologies, languages and frameworks we use include
AngularJS, Three.js, Django, Flask and Google App Engine. Some recent projects
we've worked on include a Cardboard VR Experience for Google
([http://phantom.land/work/petra/](http://phantom.land/work/petra/)), a
personalised playlist generator for London Grammar
([http://phantom.land/work/moodmix/](http://phantom.land/work/moodmix/)) and
an interactive piece for the TATE Modern featuring music by Sigur Rós
([http://phantom.land/work/states-of-matter/](http://phantom.land/work/states-
of-matter/)).

Please check out our site ([http://phantom.land](http://phantom.land)) for
more info. Alternatively send matt@phntms.com an email directly with your CV
and any relevant information. Would love to see any recent or personal
projects in your email.

------
bmleon2002
Sr. .NET & SQL Engineer | Doctible | ONSITE | Fulltime | San Diego, CA |
100k-120k Doctible is a growth & automation platform for the healthcare
industry. We make tools for healthcare practices like Dentists, Optometrists
and Chiropractors that simplify their lives, help them reduce tedious manual
work and make their patients happy! We’re also one of the few fast growing
startups in San Diego, CA. We're looking for an experienced Full-Stack
engineer that primarily deal with Rails, ReactJS and PostgreSQL in the past
5-6 years. Interview Process: Quick phone call to start, then we're interested
to meet you in person to discuss interests in person. Then we will give a few
technical challenges which you can complete remotely.
[https://www.doctible.com/jobs](https://www.doctible.com/jobs) Please send
cover letter and resume to careers at doctible dot com

------
lisasburke1
Center for Clinical Data Science | HPC Data Engineering Leader |Boston, Ma.
|ONSITE | Full-Time

Help us discover the future of medicine and invent the next generation of
healthcare. We are leading the change with the development of next-generation
informatics and machine learning applications.

Architect the design and implementation of Linux-based HPC, Infrastructure and
Parallel file system servers and clusters.

Design and maintain a multi-petabyte distributed storage system

Optimize resource utilization and job scheduling

Analyze performance issues at scale

Troubleshoot node-level issues, such as kernel panics and system hangs

Propose new solutions and argue for their inclusion

Hands-on knowledge of distributed filesystems, such as, GPFS, Lustre and
object storage, and knowledge of ZFS Extensive experience with HPC or cloud
scheduling, such as, GridEngine, HTCondor, SLURM, Mesos and Nomad

You can email directly (email in profile) or apply online:

[https://clindatsci.com/hpc-engineering-leader](https://clindatsci.com/hpc-
engineering-leader)

------
weitingliu
CodementorX | Senior Mobile Engineers | Anywhere | REMOTE,
[https://hire.codementor.io](https://hire.codementor.io) CodementorX
([https://hire.codementor.io](https://hire.codementor.io)) is an exclusive
network where world-class developers can be hired for contractor positions or
large freelance projects. We have over 7000+ vetted expert developers,
including book authors, top Stack Overflow answerers, popular open source
contributors, and engineers at top tech companies.

We’re currently looking for a few Mobile Developers (iOS, Android, Ionic) to
work on a specific project.

Requirement: \- At least 20 hours per week of availability & Availability to
work in US timezones

This is a remote opportunity. We’re looking for both full-time & part-time
contractors.

To apply, please go to: [http://codemntr.io/apply-
hn](http://codemntr.io/apply-hn)

------
donmcc
ProsperWorks | ( Web / Server / Mobile ) Software Engineer | San Francisco,
CA, US | Full-time | ONSITE
[https://www.prosperworks.com/careers](https://www.prosperworks.com/careers)

At ProsperWorks, we've built the CRM that sales teams love to use. We
integrate tightly with Gmail, G Suite and RingCentral to give our users up-to-
the-minute data without a lot of manual data entry. We have thousands of
paying customers, top-tier investors, real revenue and we're growing fast.

We're looking for experienced software engineers to join us. You will work
closely with our small cross-functional teams of developers, QA analysts,
product managers and designers. We work steadily, collaboratively and
iteratively to ship software to customers every two weeks.

Our server is Ruby on Rails, our web client is Ember and we have native
Android and iOS apps. Like most mid-stage startups, we're in the process of
paying down technical debt as we build a solid foundation to serve us through
our "hockey stick" growth. We're committed to automated testing, refactoring
and improving code quality; we want every commit to leave the code a little
better than we found it while shipping compelling new features to our users
every sprint.

Our interview process consists of a phone screen followed by a half day on-
site interview of three 45 minute sessions covering algorithmic thinking,
system design/architecture and hands-on coding, then a talk with an
engineering manager about culture, fit and career goals. We’re respectful of
candidate’s time, so we try to extend offers within a couple of working days.

Our careers page:
[https://www.prosperworks.com/careers](https://www.prosperworks.com/careers)
Please mention “HN: Who is hiring?” in your cover letter. Questions? Email me!
I’m don at prosperworks.

------
russell_h
ScaleFT | Customer Success Engineer | San Francisco | Full Time

ScaleFT is building tools, modeled after Google's BeyondCorp initiative, to
help IT and DevOps teams that want to deliver a modern, secure and user-
friendly experience to their users. We're trying to do for IT security what
Kubernetes is doing for SREs; bring what Google has to everyone else.

We're looking for an enthusiastic, knowledgeable, and helpful software
engineer to support the growth of our customer base with feature development,
documentation and implementation support. In this role you'll be a member of
the engineering team and work with customers to help them deploy ScaleFT in
addition to building out features that make ScaleFT easier for customers to
adopt.

We're primarily looking for someone to work out of our San Francisco
headquarters, but we're open to remote within the US for experienced
candidates. HN readers should reach out to me directly: russell@scaleft.com

------
reinhrst
Lone Rooftop | Amsterdam, Netherlands | ONSITE, VISA SUPPORT

Lone Rooftop is a fast-growing startup from The Netherlands, creating insights
on how office and educational buildings are being used, based on wifi signals
and sensor data. Currently our system is live in 20M sqft, 40 buildings, 15
customers, 3 countries.

\- Head of Technology: [https://angel.co/lone-rooftop/jobs/281064-head-of-
technology](https://angel.co/lone-rooftop/jobs/281064-head-of-technology)

\- Senior Developer: [https://angel.co/lone-rooftop/jobs/72115-senior-backend-
deve...](https://angel.co/lone-rooftop/jobs/72115-senior-backend-developer)

\- Senior Data Scientist: [https://angel.co/lone-rooftop/jobs/72117-senior-
data-scienti...](https://angel.co/lone-rooftop/jobs/72117-senior-data-
scientist)

------
ihat1
Opendoor | San Francisco, CA | Onsite |
[https://opendoor.com](https://opendoor.com)

Opendoor is changing the way homes are transacted. Moving is one of life’s
most stressful events. We empower people with a simpler, more thoughtful
approach to buying or selling their home.

We are looking for Software Engineers and Data Scientists to help us modernize
the real estate industry. Our technical staff tackles a broad range of
challenges: from ML algos for pricing to in-home security systems.
Technologies we work with: Ruby/Rails, React {JS, Native}, Python, Go,
Postgres, AWS, Kubernetes, Docker. Check out our blog at
[https://medium.com/opendoor-labs](https://medium.com/opendoor-labs).

Help us reinvent life’s largest transaction. Apply
[https://www.opendoor.com/jobs](https://www.opendoor.com/jobs) or send me a
note.

------
d2clon
Dalia Research | Software Engineer | Berlin | ONSITE

\- [https://daliaresearch.com](https://daliaresearch.com)

Does the idea of working with opinion research data from millions of
representative samples from around the world intrigue you?

Backed by some of Europe’s leading venture capital firms, Dalia has generated
over a billion answers from people spread across 96 countries with the
resulting data cited in over 2.000 news articles globally.

We are always happy to have new people in our engineering team. Our
architecture is mostly Ruby, but we are also using other technologies where
they look more appropriate.

Plus: we are located in one of the most exciting European cities :)

Here is the full position description and the application form:

\- [https://daliaresearch.com/career-
opportunities/770965/?gh_ji...](https://daliaresearch.com/career-
opportunities/770965/?gh_jid=770965)

Remember to say that you are coming from the HN job post.

Best

Fernando, CTO and Co-Founder

------
mchught12
FINBOURNE Technology | Software Engineers | London | Full Time | Onsite We are
FINBOURNE Technology. We are located in London and our mission is to
revolutionise financial technology by bringing the very latest engineering
practices to bear on portfolio management software. We're looking for
intellectually hungry and communicative developers to join a fun and
experienced team to help build our global scale data platform from the ground
up. We're hiring server side developers with at least 3+ years industry
experience who are proficient in a structured type-safe language
(C#/Rust/Go/C++/Java or similar) and have a proven track record of delivering
production systems. If you are great to work with, looking for a challenge and
have a passion for building great software then get in touch
([https://finbourne.com](https://finbourne.com)).

------
jason-maestro
Maestro | Full-stack software engineer | Los Angeles, CA (on-site only)
[http://info.maestro.io](http://info.maestro.io)

About us: Our product is an interactive livestreaming platform that leverages
real-time interactions to increase engagement and user satisfaction.
Enterprise streamers can engage with their audiences through interactive
overlays and gamify the viewing experience with interactive polls and "quests"
with real-life rewards. This also lets them collect rich analytics data and
better understand their viewers.

About you: We're looking for a full-stack self-starter who's eager to learn
new technologies. Experience with JavaScript and Node heavily preferred.

About our stack: CoffeeScript, JavaScript, Node, Firebase, MongoDB, Google
Cloud Platform.

SHOW US WHAT YOU GOT: [https://www.maestro.io/dev-
interview](https://www.maestro.io/dev-interview)

------
cvanderwalt
Factr.com| Backend Dev, ML, NLP, DevOps | Remote or NY | Full-time or Part-
time | $60/hr (Part-time) or $120k/yr (Full-time)

Factr (factr.com) is an emerging platform for individuals and groups to
collaboratively curate streams of information. We are looking to hire full or
part time, remote or NY back-end and machine learning developer to maintain,
scale and extend our Django/Celery/ElasticSearch/AWS stack on AWS with
Ansible. Knowledge of these technologies or similar is essential, but we'd
especially appreciate experience in either or both (A) scaling Elasticsearch
(ES) for complex queries and large datasets & (B) applying established machine
learning (ML) techniques for natural language processing (NLP): both NLP ML
and ES power exciting features to help users sort and make sense of large
streams of information. If you are interested, please contact us with your CV
at jobs@factr.com.

------
ajesusflores
Epam Systems | Hybris Developer | Guadalajara, MX |
[http://www.epam.com](http://www.epam.com)

REQUIREMENTS -6+ years of Java development professional experience – Java
Core, Java Web; -1.5+ years of Hybris development experience – Hybris Core,
Hybris B2C, Hybris Platform customization, Hybris architecture; -Proficiency
in Spring framework – Spring Core, MVC, Integration; -Solid understanding of
application design; -Experience with Web Services (REST, SOAP); -Familiar with
Agile and Scrum methodologies; -Experience with JavaScript, HTML;

PERKS: -100% under payroll; -Law benefits (IMSS, INFONAVIT, 15 days December,
bonus, 25% vacation bonus, Mexican holidays plus December the 24th and 31st);
-Major medical expenses insurance; -Dental insurance; -Life insurance; -13 %
employee savings fund; -Vacations starting with 10 days plus 2 floating days;
-Grocery coupons

 __* Send your CV: jesus_flores@epam.com __ _

------
jfpoole
Primate Labs | [http://www.primatelabs.com/](http://www.primatelabs.com/) |
Full-Time, Interns Onsite | Toronto, Ontario, Canada

Primate Labs is looking for an enthusiastic software developer to join our
team. As a Benchmark Software Developer you will contribute to Geekbench, our
industry-standard benchmark for desktop and mobile systems. This is a great
position for developers interested in computer performance, high-level and
low-level software optimization, and cross-platform development.

We're looking for developers with experience with C or C++. Experience with
C++11, the STL, GPU Compute APIs (e.g., OpenCL or CUDA), or code optimization
and profiling tools are a plus, but by no means necessary.

Benefits include competitive salary and vacation time, medical and dental
benefits, and flexible work hours.

This position is onsite in our Toronto, Ontario office. Interested? Send me an
email at john@primatelabs.com.

------
alexwebb2
EFC Systems - FieldAlytics | Web Application Developer | State College, PA;
Nashville, TN; Remote | ONSITE, REMOTE,
[http://www.efcsystems.com](http://www.efcsystems.com)

We make software for managing all aspects of farm and field management -
mapping geospatial boundaries and tracking vehicles, prescribing fertilizer
inputs based on soil nutrient levels and previous performance, predicting
harvest outputs, tracking work done on a given field, generating reports to
inform agricultural strategy, etc.

Stack consists of Javascript, Python, node.js, Postgres + PostGIS. Looking for
developers with good overlap in those areas (or comparable technologies).
Mobile development experience is a plus.

To apply, shoot an email to Alex at awebb@efcsystems.com with your resume and
a bit about you.

Remote available (US Eastern or Central) for senior developers with prior
remote development experience - please be sure to mention it in your email!

------
guha
Onai | | Silicon Valley | FULL TIME, CONTRACTORS, GRADUATE INTERNS,
POSTDOCTORAL FELLOWS, ONSITE, VISA

We have hired multiple people through HN and look forward to more.

Interview process: Video calls if you're presently distant or an in-person
visit if you're local.

We're tackling exciting technical challenges and building offerings relevant
to interesting real-world problems in a variety of fields (including for
NASA). We have particular strengths in dispersed computation and deep
learning.

We're currently open to engineers with solid experience in distributed
systems, C++ and Rust (both), and/or Clojure/Idris/OCaml, as well as to
enthusiastic developers who might lack this precise experience but are eager
and able to learn. We also welcome interest from postdoctoral researchers or
senior graduate students.

We do not presently have openings for undergraduates (B.Sc. students).

Send your resume to info@onai.com and we'll let you know if there's a
potential fit.

------
TimPetricola
Drivy | Multiple jobs (Backend, Full-Stack) | Paris, France | ONSITE, REMOTE,
Full-time | [https://en.drivy.com/jobs](https://en.drivy.com/jobs),
[https://drivy.engineering](https://drivy.engineering)

We believe shared cars are a better way to move around, offering more
flexibility and more convenience.

We are already the #1 car rental marketplace in Europe, and we believe the
adoption will be 100 times larger in just a few years.

We are present in several countries, have great mobile apps, and kickass
hardware. And we're just getting started.

We're looking for Backend and Full-Stack developers.

Take a look at our engineering blog -
[https://drivy.engineering](https://drivy.engineering)
[https://en.drivy.com/jobs](https://en.drivy.com/jobs)

Please apply via the above link and mention Hacker News!

~~~
avip
Important announcement for Drivy applicants: I have taken the time to complete
the "coding task" for this company. I've then failed to get any member of this
company to look at what I did. Poked multiple Drivy employees on LI trying to
convince them to look at the code... Mais c'etais tout en vain.

Do not start this company's coding assignment without a very clear indication
someone will ever bother to look at it!!!

~~~
avip
I can't edit this comment, so just confirming that Drivy took a look and the
facts very much show that I did not follow the application process properly.
Go ahead and take the test!

------
xtopherbrandt
Avigilon | Senior Web Developer | Vancouver ONSITE |
[http://avigilon.com/about/careers/](http://avigilon.com/about/careers/)

Avigilon (TSX: AVO) provides trusted security solutions to the global market.
Avigilon designs, develops, and manufactures video analytics, network video
management software and hardware, surveillance cameras, and access control
solutions.

Ideal Profile:

    
    
      * Minimum 5 years web stack development experience
    
      * Demonstrated design and programming ability with current web technologies including
    
        * HTML/JS/CSS
    
        * Node.js
    
      * Strong knowledge of modular programming techniques in particular for JS / TS and CSS (SASS)
    
      * Strong knowledge of RESTful API design, implementation and use
    

We currently use Angular.js, React.js, Node.js, TDD, Git....

We will use the processes and tools you bring with your passion.

Let's have some fun, join us.

------
spartez_dev
Hi! We are Spartez! We are a close friend of Atlassian and are fully focused
on the Atlassian ecosystem and agile methodology. We have teams consisting of
Developers, Product Managers and UX Designers who work on Jira (Server &
Cloud), Bamboo, IDE Connectors, Clover or translations.atlassian.com

Would you like to know more about who we are, what we work on and who we are
looking to hire? Join us via livestream for the Spartez Open Day on October
13th! We are starting at 5:00 PM (GMT+2). You can be part of the event, attend
the presentations and ask us your questions. Register here:
[https://spartez.com/open-day](https://spartez.com/open-day) and get a link to
livestreaming!

Just in case you can’t make it, visit spartez.com/careers/ to check our open
positions. We are specially looking for passionate Java and Web Developers.

See you on Friday, the 13th!

------
ivahuc
Operam: Software Engineer | JavaScript, React | Los Angeles (USA)/Prague
(Czech Republic)/Bratislava (Slovakia) | Only for Engineers authorized to work
in US and EU | more info:
[https://www.operam.com/jobs](https://www.operam.com/jobs)

Operam: Front-end Engineer | React, Redux, Node.js | Los Angeles (USA)/Prague
(Czech Republic)/Bratislava (Slovakia)| Only for Engineers authorized to work
in US and EU | more info:
[https://www.operam.com/jobs](https://www.operam.com/jobs)

Operam: Machine Learning Engineer | Python, Mongo, Postgres, Redshift | Los
Angeles (USA)/Prague (Czech Republic)/Bratislava (Slovakia)| Only for
Engineers authorized to work in US and EU | more info:
[https://www.operam.com/jobs](https://www.operam.com/jobs)

------
johnrball
Aaptiv | Senior Software Engineer Full-Time |NYC - On-Site

[https://aaptiv.com/jobs](https://aaptiv.com/jobs)

Aaptiv is the fastest growing mobile fitness app on the market with over
150,000 paid subscribers in less than 18 months of business. We are the only
app that turns your phone into an on-demand fitness studio with all your
favorite classes and music. That drive you feel to run, push, or pedal harder
in a class or when working with a personal trainer? Aaptiv recreates the
experience by synchronizing the voice of a trainer with a playlist of all the
music you love, to deliver fun and motivating guided workouts straight to your
earbuds.

This particular role will be pivotal in the next phase of Aaptiv's engineering
growth. Helping our users find the right workout is crucial for a great user
experience. You will have an opportunity to make a huge impact on our success.

We are looking for senior engineers with the following skill sets:

-5+ years of experience building large scale applications

-3+ years of experience designing and building search or recommendation services

-Strong knowledge of search technologies such as Elasticsearch, Solr or Lucene

-Experience with Python and SQL

-Familiarity with automated testing and build systems

Bonus points if you have also worked with the following:

-Using Flask for your Python applications

-Java

At Aaptiv, We are building a fitness platform that enables us to develop long-
term and personal relationships with our users based on their data profiles.
By analyzing user behavior patterns, we are able to both create and recommend
content customized to specific fitness levels and interests.

Please feel free to reach out to me directly at jball@aaptiv.com

------
pdarnold
Turner (CNN.com) | Multiple Positions | Atlanta, GA | Full Time - Onsite |
[https://www.turnerjobs.com/search-
jobs/Atlanta](https://www.turnerjobs.com/search-jobs/Atlanta)

Technical Manager

The Technical Manager will manage a team of 5-11 software development
professionals in support of a leading global news provider. The technical
manager works in partnership with Product, Design, and Project Management to
deliver on product initiatives. The development team builds and maintains
software in a modern DevOps environment.

What will you be doing? * Motivating and inspiring * Recruiting and retention
* Coaching and development * Much, much more...

Apple Here: [https://www.turnerjobs.com/job/atlanta/technical-
manager/117...](https://www.turnerjobs.com/job/atlanta/technical-
manager/1174/5810721)

Software Application Developer

As a Software Application Developer, you will be a part of an exciting
technology team that is a part of a cross functional group that work on the
technologies which power CNN.com. This is an exciting role for someone who is
passionate about technology, who can thrive in a fast-paced organization, and
who has a can-do attitude.

What will you be doing? * Full stack web development: Analysis, development,
testing, debugging, documenting, and peer reviews. * Collaborate with a cross-
functional team * Perform tasks in accordance with best practices, procedures
and standards. * Much, much more...

Tech Stack: NodeJS, React, GraphQL, and more...

Apply Here: [https://www.turnerjobs.com/job/atlanta/software-
application-...](https://www.turnerjobs.com/job/atlanta/software-application-
developer-cnn-com/1174/5700225)

------
drmavenrebe
Fooda / Chicago, IL / Web & Mobile Engineers

We believe a workplace food program is something employees should love and
look forward to every day. Powered by technology and a network of over 1,000
restaurants, Fooda feeds hungry people at work through our ongoing food
programs located within companies and office buildings.

* Software Engineer - iOS: [http://bit.ly/2hHzYnK](http://bit.ly/2hHzYnK)

* Software Engineer - Android: [http://bit.ly/2yRzdN7](http://bit.ly/2yRzdN7)

* Software Engineer - Back End Web: [http://bit.ly/2yjZ8jB](http://bit.ly/2yjZ8jB)

* Software Engineer - Front End Web: [http://bit.ly/2yDO90f](http://bit.ly/2yDO90f)

* Software Engineer - Senior Web: [http://bit.ly/2yTQRzV](http://bit.ly/2yTQRzV)

------
spryle
Kalo [kalohq.com] | Front-End, Back-End & DevOps | San Francisco & London |
On-site | Full-Time & Contract

Kalo is looking for Engineers to join the teams in SF & London to work on our
freelancer collaboration platform.

What we do: We are building the future of work for companies like Google,
Airbnb, ESPN, Expedia, The Economist and many others. Kalo is the end-to-end
solution that businesses use to work with their freelancers from onboarding to
assigning work to invoices & payments.

Why join Kalo: Our growth has been amazing in under 3 years and we are looking
to add experienced developers to our already talented team. We work on solving
real problems for our clients as we shape the way that companies work today
and in the future.

Who we are looking for?: Developers with 3+ years industry experience who are
looking for their next big project

Tech we use: React, Redux, Immutable.js, Python, Flask, AWS, Docker

If you are interested please email nick@kalohq.com - Head of Talent, Kalo.

------
dml_
Senior Software Engineer | Brightcove | ONSITE | Boston, MA

Brightcove powers video streaming for some of the world's biggest companies,
serving billions of video views and tens of thousands of years of viewing-time
monthly. Come join the team that builds one of the most critical portions of
our global infrastructure: the database of video metadata and the global cache
that each one of those billions of views goes through to begin playback. We're
looking for engineers who aren't intimidated by requirements that include 5-9s
of availability, and ultra-low latency response times anywhere around the
world.

5+ years of large-scale service development experience desired. Our existing
systems are JVM-based and mostly in Java and Groovy, though we're shifting
much new development to Kotlin. Familiarity with AWS is a plus.

Apply here: [http://grnh.se/tu8jq61](http://grnh.se/tu8jq61)

~~~
albedoa
See previous comments about Brightcove's practices and reputation:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14024387](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14024387)

~~~
dml_
I'm really sorry to hear you had a bad experience with our social media team.
I couldn't comment on what happened then but I know the devs here care a ton
about our software and really appreciate all the feedback we get. If you drop
me a message at dlapalomento at brightcove dot com, I'll make it gets to the
right engineers.

------
wronskian
RPC Consulting | .NET developers | South of Cambridge, UK | ONSITE | full-time

Our company provides software and consultancy services to the insurance,
banking and science sectors. We have our own software platform - Tyche, a
high-performance, general-purpose Monte Carlo engine - which consultants and
clients use to build models and run calculations.

We use a Microsoft stack, with most development in C#, a little in C++. Our
development team (around ten people at present) is located separately from the
main company, on a beautiful science park setting near Cambridge. Our
developers work across the product, so a real mix of work from performance
enhancements on our framework, through UI (WPF) development, and implementing
numerical algorithms.

We're looking to grow the team by another five or so developers within the
next few months, across a range of experience levels. Exact number of years in
the field isn't important, what matters to us is an ability to get up to speed
with C#/.NET quickly if it's not already your main language, and some numeracy
to your background. Most - but not all - of our developers have a university
degree in a subject like physics, maths, engineering, computer science, and
we're happy to hear from recent graduates with coding skills, too.

More information can be found on our Stack Overflow posting page :
[https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/companies/rpc-
consulting](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/companies/rpc-consulting) and our
corporate site (which is admittedly not particularly useful for prospective
candidates, though gives some idea of the background behind the firm!) is here
: [https://www.rpc.co.uk/services/rpc-
consulting](https://www.rpc.co.uk/services/rpc-consulting)

Please feel free to contact me directly, sam.holloway@rpc.co.uk, or apply via
StackOverflow.

------
srainier
Bonsai AI | Berkeley, CA (Onsite only) | Full Time |
[https://bons.ai](https://bons.ai)

We're a startup building a platform that enables enterprises to create
sophisticated AI solutions to problems specific to their industry. We're
headquartered in Berkeley, CA and have satellite offices in Seattle, WA and
Boulder, CO. We are currently hiring for the positions in the following
locations:

* Applied AI Engineer (Berkeley): [http://grnh.se/0w1fj21](http://grnh.se/0w1fj21)

* Office Coordinator (Berkeley): [http://grnh.se/k57jgp1](http://grnh.se/k57jgp1)

* QA Engineer (Berkeley): [http://grnh.se/puhosd1](http://grnh.se/puhosd1)

* Senior AI Engineer (Berkeley): [http://grnh.se/if27tj1](http://grnh.se/if27tj1)

~~~
mctronic
Are you hiring in your Boulder office?

------
flowtech
Flow Commerce | Software Engineer (all levels/disciplines) | Hoboken, NJ |
ONSITE

Flow is an enterprise SaaS platform that makes it simple for ecommerce brands
to sell globally. It’s a large market (~$400B last year) and growing quickly
(~30% year over year). We closed a massive series A funding round earlier this
year ($16M) and are scaling the team. We love building software. We love open
source. We spend tons of time carefully designing our APIs - both for the REST
APIs and the event schemas we use on our data platform.

We’re looking for developers who are passionate about: \- APIs - both REST and
real time event processing - Machine Learning / NLP to solve real problems in
the ecommerce world - Bringing great UI and UX to the enterprise

About you: \- You take pride in owning technical features from concept to
keyboard to end-user. - You’re comfortable in a fast-paced environment with a
bias toward delivery. - You believe in automation and tools over process and
bureaucracy.

About us: \- Balanced and Productive. We have a great core team that genuinely
built the culture on a foundation of trust - more at [https://www.flow.io/our-
company/](https://www.flow.io/our-company/) \- Founded in 2015 by second time
successful entrepreneurs (Gilt Groupe, Fizzback).

Open source: node.js, react, redux, scala (the kind of scala without a var),
play framework, golang (CLIs) - more at:
[https://github.com/flowcommerce](https://github.com/flowcommerce).

Our commitment to diversity goes well beyond demographics. We have many
friends here on HN, and are really looking for interesting people from all
backgrounds, industries, and levels of experience. It's early enough that you
will have a huge impact on what we do and how we do it. If you have questions
or want to apply, pls drop me a note: Eric <em at flow.io>

------
mattdalt
Finimize | Full-stack Engineer (Node, React, Redux) | Full-time + On-site in
London | [https://www.finimize.com/jobs/](https://www.finimize.com/jobs/)

Hey there, we’re Finimize: a tech startup addressing a greater problem. We
want to help people get their personal finances in order – not just savings,
not just investments. But everything. Your whole financial life.

As part of this journey, we are looking for an adaptable and highly-motivated
Engineer to help us make a difference in people's financial lives. You’ll work
directly with our tech lead and the rest of the team to create features,
deliver concepts and break new ground. Share ideas in an open environment and
help shape a product that is gaining traction with our existing user base.

Competitive salary, very generous options & great perks

If you know someone else who is perfect for us, we’ll pay you a £1,000
referral fee!

------
ckridler
Root | Columbus, OH | Full-time | Onsite |

[https://joinroot.com](https://joinroot.com)

Root is an auto insurance company, like GEICO and Progressive. We use data
science to identify and insure good drivers, reducing insurance premiums for
good drivers significantly as a result.

We're a startup — we're 50 people who have been working on this since March
2015. We've built an iOS and Android app that gathers data on how well people
drive. We use that to set insurance prices. To build the best possible product
and user experience, we went through the arduous process of starting an
insurance carrier from scratch.

We are now selling our insurance in Ohio, Arizona, Indiana, Utah, and
Illinois.

We raised a $7M Series A from Drive Capital in 2015 and we're looking to bring
on a couple more talented engineers. Tech stack involves Ruby / Rails and
Javascript / React Native. Email us at jobs@joinroot.com

------
janlin1999
DocSpot | Entry-level Full-stack Developer | Santa Clara, CA | ONSITE |
[http://www.docspot.com](http://www.docspot.com)

We're looking for a full-time entry-level developer to build some
infrastructure support services geared towards startups. We do not require a
college degree and we also do not require previous professional experience.
For more information, including how to apply, please see:

[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1iP0KYdDYr59ZqGo08gPbcAxZ...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1iP0KYdDYr59ZqGo08gPbcAxZczW_HHxjrykWt5QHjnA/edit)

Once candidates have submitted a complete application, we typically let them
know within one week whether we would like to meet in person. There should be
at most two rounds of interviews, and the process typically includes some
basic coding questions and logic problems.

------
dolbyzerr
Divvit | Big Data Architect/Engineer | REMOTE | Full-time |
[http://www.divvit.com](http://www.divvit.com)

We are a small startup aiming to make a difference in E-commerce Analytics.
Our goal is to provide e-commerce owners all information they need for their
businesses to succeed. We are a fully remote company.

We have constantly growing number of events coming to our platform. We need an
engineer that can build and maintain new streaming and processing system that
would allow us to process and store big amount which would be available for
real-time analytics requests.

Responsibilities:

\- Selecting and integrating any Big Data tools and frameworks required to
provide requested capabilities

\- Implementing ETL process

\- Monitoring performance and advising any necessary infrastructure changes

Required Skills:

\- Proficient understanding of distributed computing principles

\- Ability to solve any ongoing issues with operating the cluster

\- Experience with building stream-processing systems, using solutions such as
Storm or Spark-Streaming

\- Experience with integration of data from multiple data sources

\- Experience with NoSQL databases, such as MongoDB, HBase or Cassandra

\- Experience brokers like Kafka or AWS Kinesis

\- Experience with ElasticSearch

\- Experience with Amazon Web Services

\- Understanding of Lambda Architecture

It would be awesome if you have:

\- Experience with Cloudera/MapR/Hortonworks

\- Experience with Hadoop, HDFS, and querying tools like Pig, Hive, Impala

\- Experience with Yandex ClickHouse

If you are interested, drop me a line: andrei@divvit.com

------
edawerd
Gusto | VISA, ONSITE | Sr. Rails/React Engineer | San Francisco

Gusto is building delightful payroll, benefits, and HR software for small
businesses.

We process $30B+ in annual payments for more than 40,000 corporate customers,
helping them with payroll, health insurance, 401(k), and a host of HR
features.

Team culture is a huge part of what makes Gusto special. We have a team of
super-sharp, passionate, hard-working, and friendly software engineers. You
can read more about us on our engineering blog:
[http://engineering.gusto.com/](http://engineering.gusto.com/)

Some of the technologies we use: Ruby/Rails, JavaScript, and React.js.

We have openings to work in our Payroll, HR, and Platform teams

Apply at [https://gusto.com/careers](https://gusto.com/careers) or email me
directly.

Interview process: 1 technical phone screen and 1 onsite interview (~4.5 hours
of interviews + pair programming)

------
tsimek
Locus Robotics | UI-Robotics | Wilmington, MA | Onsite, Remote |
[http://www.locusrobotics.com/about-
us/careers/](http://www.locusrobotics.com/about-us/careers/)

Locus Robotics has developed a field-proven solution for improving
productivity in rapidly growing and strategic warehouses operations around the
world. Our mobile, autonomous robots work together with human warehouse
associates to deliver real and measurable business value. Our incredible
technology is solving a real problem in fast growing and diverse market
segments.

An important challenge of any robotic system is enabling their use by non-
experts. It will be your role to define how users will interact with and
control the system during tasks such as mapping, calibration, and maintenance.
Working with a small team of dedicated roboticists, you will develop, build
and test a practical robotics solution for a rapidly-evolving market,
e-commerce fulfillment solutions. We work and iterate quickly with very cool
tech, have a transparent company culture and work environment and have a
fully-stocked kitchen!

Responsibilities: -Define our Web/UI technology stack with whatever
architecture and technology fits the bill. -Design sensible front-end APIs
(REST or otherwise) for a distributed software system. -Create user workflows
for setup, operation, and maintenance tasks.

Requirements: -Proficiency with JavaScript. -Familiarity with Python, RDBMS
systems. -Familiarity working within a Linux environment. -3+ years of
experience developing and shipping production software. -Bachelor’s degree in
Computer Science or equivalent experience. -Experience working with ROS,
Robotics, or physical hardware.

Interested? Please apply direct through our Careers Page at
[http://smrtr.io/ekl03g](http://smrtr.io/ekl03g)

Locus Robotics is an Equal Opportunity Employer

------
karmelapple
Third Iron | Senior Front-End / Full-Stack Developer | Minnesota | Full Time |
REMOTE

Help academic researchers stay up-to-date with their journal reading by
helping build our Ember-based web app. Our small remote-first team builds the
web app, the NodeJS and Postgres-driven API, interfaces with CouchDB, and has
solid automated testing. Your contribution would be focused on our Ember app,
with a chance for backend changes, too.

Third Iron cares deeply about bringing next-generation technologies to
academic, medical, and corporate libraries, and is dedicated to building a
great team to support our customers, which include professors and researchers
at world-renowned institutions.

More information: [http://thirdiron.com/careers/senior-web-full-stack-
developer...](http://thirdiron.com/careers/senior-web-full-stack-developer/)

Send your resume and any other info to info@thirdiron.com

------
aanburajan
CTO Advisor / Tech Advisor (Paid) | Blockchain | Advertising Technology | Any
location

OpenUp is an early stage startup and currently part of 500 Startups Batch 22
class. We’re building a new metric to value advertising, using first party
data to help media companies demonstrate the long-term impact of advertising
on brand awareness and purchase intent via building on the blockchain. We’re
looking for a tech advisor to come in and work with us for 5 to 10 hours a
week to help architect a product roadmap and manage our offshore development
team. Our hope is that the advisor can over the long-term take on the position
of CTO for our company as we raise subsequent rounds of funding.

The role will be for hourly paid advising and equity. OpenUp is currently in
San Francisco for 500 startups but it’s team is based in New York. We’re open
to working with someone remotely.

Please contact Ashwini Anburajan, aa@open-up.io if interested.

------
SngrZnvlt
Addepar is the financial operating system that brings common sense and data-
driven investing to our financial world. Addepar gives asset owners and
advisors a clearer financial picture at every level, all in one place. It
handles all types of assets denominated in any currency. With customizable
reporting, financial advisors can visualize and communicate relevant
information to anyone who needs it. Secure, scalable, and fast, Addepar is
purpose-built to power the global financial system. Hundreds of single and
multi-family offices, wealth advisors, large financial institutions,
endowments, and foundations manage $750 billion of assets on the Addepar
platform. Addepar has offices in Silicon Valley, New York, Chicago, and Salt
Lake City.

Sr. Frontend Engineer | Mountain View, CA | Full-time, Onsite |
[https://jobs.lever.co/addepar/b2d76ec9-24b2-491d-b888-0e2377...](https://jobs.lever.co/addepar/b2d76ec9-24b2-491d-b888-0e237773c434)
Software Engineer - Full Stack | Mountain View, CA | Full-time, Onsite |
[https://jobs.lever.co/addepar/56c2c749-40e9-486e-8f80-350d5e...](https://jobs.lever.co/addepar/56c2c749-40e9-486e-8f80-350d5e2a0272)
Software Engineer - Data | Mountain View, CA | Full-time, Onsite |
[https://jobs.lever.co/addepar/9b79b8c6-f929-4e03-89d6-866a63...](https://jobs.lever.co/addepar/9b79b8c6-f929-4e03-89d6-866a63510a97)
Security Engineer | Mountain View, CA | Full-time, Onsite |
[https://jobs.lever.co/addepar/7d09481c-d1f4-4271-a385-95f0e9...](https://jobs.lever.co/addepar/7d09481c-d1f4-4271-a385-95f0e9f1b37a)
New Grad Software Engineer - ASEF | Mountain View, CA | Full-time, Onsite |
[https://jobs.lever.co/addepar/bd2032a6-2d37-4d14-aae4-a45b8c...](https://jobs.lever.co/addepar/bd2032a6-2d37-4d14-aae4-a45b8c55b3f5)

------
vrogers
Kaufman Hall | Software Eng, Full Stack, PHP/JS/MySQL | Fort Collins, CO |
Onsite/Full Time

The Peak platform development team at Kaufman Hall is a small group of
innovative professionals that create data driven products which help the
health care industry provide the best care in the most efficient manner.

We are looking for a mid to senior level full stack developer. The right
candidate will be comfortable working in all tiers of the stack: \- Expert in
SQL technologies. Design, optimization, architecture, and advanced querying \-
Organizing large projects with frameworks such as MVC \- JavaScript,
preferably with JQuery experience. Modern framework experience such as
Angular, React, or Vue beneficial.

For more info or to apply:
[https://www.appone.com/MainInfoReq.asp?R_ID=1663087](https://www.appone.com/MainInfoReq.asp?R_ID=1663087)

------
itsdevlin
Housecall Pro (www.housecallpro.com) | San Diego, CA | Onsite | Full Time

Our core product is Housecall Pro, an end-to-end SaaS platform that runs all
aspects of an SMB home services company, including: scheduling, dispatching,
CRM, invoicing, payment processing, and remarketing.

The Housecall Pro backend enables our consumer marketplace, Housecall.
Housecall facilitates the complete experience for consumer home services
transactions, including: messaging, direct booking, job management, and
payment.

Our end-game is to eliminate all the friction of completing services work of
any kind. We are looking for someone that revels in the opportunity to solve a
problem of this magnitude.

We recently closed our Series-B and have been scaling all parts of the
company. Engineering, Product, Sales, Marketing, and Operations all have open
roles.

Apply here:
[https://housecallpro.com/careers](https://housecallpro.com/careers)

------
kmax12
Feature Labs, Inc. | Software Engineer | Boston, MA | Full-time | On-site |
[http://www.featurelabs.com](http://www.featurelabs.com)

Feature Labs builds automation technology for developing predictive models.
With our tools, users can discover the most predictive patterns in behavioral
and transactional datasets to accelerate the data science process.

We’re growing our technical team with engineers interested in pushing the
boundaries of data science automation. In this role, you have the opportunity
to define and implement data systems while collaborating with our top notch
engineering team and grow into a leadership position within our team.

Currently, our stack is mostly Python on the backend (pandas, django,
sklearn), React for the front end, and AWS and docker for deployment. Above
all, we prioritize the ability to choose the right approach to solve a
problem.

To apply: careers [at] featurelabs.com

------
Sinjo
GoCardless (YC S11) | London | SRE, Data, Backend and Frontend Engineers |
Onsite | Full-time | Visa

GoCardless is building a payments network for the internet. Since 2011 we've
been focused on simplifying Direct Debit for small and medium companies (who
previously had no access to it) and we're now expanding to serve the largest
companies (think newspapers, utilities) and connect with existing payment
systems in countries all over the world. We already support the UK and Europe
and are aiming to expand to more countries over the next year.

As an engineering team at GoCardless we care most about stable, reliable,
understandable code. We rely on testing and code review and a culture of
frequent constructive feedback. We define and manage our own roadmap and run
projects in whatever way works best for us.

Our stack: Rails, React, Postgres, Elasticsearch, Docker, Chef. We also have a
bit of Go and Python knocking around.

We love learning new things and contributing back to the community. We open
source everything we can[1] and regularly host meetups and hackathons at our
wheelchair-accessable office in Angel. We have a weekly bookclub within the
team and give internal (and external) talks about things that interest us.

Interview process: an intro call, one technical video interview, then a couple
of onsite interviews (coding exercise and some chats - no whiteboards!)

For more info and to apply:
[https://gocardless.com/jobs](https://gocardless.com/jobs). If you've got any
questions, drop me an email (it's in my profile).

[1] Notable examples are Statesman
([https://github.com/gocardless/statesman](https://github.com/gocardless/statesman))
and Coach
([https://github.com/gocardless/coach](https://github.com/gocardless/coach))

------
ehxor
Unbounce | Senior Front End Developer, Senior Back End Developer, Java
Developer, Software Developer in Test | Full-time + On-site in Vancouver, BC |
[https://careers.unbounce.com](https://careers.unbounce.com)

Unbounce is the leading Landing Page and Conversion Marketing Platform for
Marketers. Our HQ is located in downtown Vancouver and we are looking to fill
the following positions immediately.

\- Senior Front End Developer \- Senior Back End Developer / Back-end Lead \-
Software Developer in Test (Posting coming! If you're interested use the
general application on our careers page or email me directly (email address is
in my profile))

Our code base is lovingly crafted by a highly-skilled team of software
developers and used by thousands of customers to serve millions of page views
each month.

Some of the key technologies we use are: AWS, Java & Clojure, Rails, ES6 &
React!

------
silevitch
SiteSpect | Full Stack Engineer | Boston, MA | FULL TIME, ONSITE, VISA

SiteSpect is a digital optimization platform that lets you test or target your
web traffic without having to change any code on your side. Under the hood,
SiteSpect is a reverse proxy. Requests from end users are routed to an
appropriate backend and SiteSpect modifies the response based on what tests
the user is assigned to and then delivers those changes back to the end user.
Currently, we are handling ~10,000,000,000 visits a month.

We're hiring a Full Stack Engineer for our Core team. This position will work
on all parts of the SiteSpect system, from the client facing control panel, to
our API, to the proxy code.

Technologies include a LAMP stack (where P is for Perl), AngularJS, SASS, and
Redis

For more information and to apply, see:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3FCCXjwE](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3FCCXjwE)

------
Publitas
Publitas | Amsterdam (NL) or remote | Full-time |
[https://www.publitas.com/jobs/](https://www.publitas.com/jobs/) |
[http://jobs.publitas.com/o/senior-product-
engineer/c/new](http://jobs.publitas.com/o/senior-product-engineer/c/new) |
Senior Product Engineer (Ruby+JavaScript) +6 years of experience |

~WE OFFER~

\- €39.6k-€55.2k gross salary per year.

\- 8% holiday bonus.

\- 25 paid vacation days.

\- A contract of indefinite duration.

\- 30% tax ruling for candidates outside of the NL.

\- Visa sponsorship possibilities for candidates outside of the EU.

\- Team retreats in some of the greatest cities of the world.

\- A great working environment in the center of Amsterdam.

\- Free organic lunch with the team.

\- Top-of-the-line MacBook.

\- Unlimited budget for the Kindle Store and Apple App Store.

\- We'll cover the costs of any conferences you want to check out.

\- We'll cover your travel expenses.

\- We will challenge and support you to get the most out of your potential.

~~~
faitswulff
Totally unironically, what's great about your main website (publitas.com) is
that it tells me exactly what you do. Thank you.

~~~
Publitas
Great to hear! Thanks for the feedback!

------
dockerinfra
Docker, Inc | Infrastructure Engineers | San Francisco, CA | Full-time, On-
site | [https://docker.com/careers](https://docker.com/careers)

Docker is looking for multiple senior SREs/SWEs to join our Infrastructure
Engineering team.

The Infrastructure Engineering team uses Docker's own products to run Docker's
public cloud services. The team is also responsible for pushing the limits of
Docker's enterprise software, assisting in product design, developing best
practices, and finding problems before customers do.

The ideal candidate would have significant Linux container expertise, a strong
programming background, and experience running a sizable number of production
servers.

Send resumes to infra+jobs@docker.com for this position or visit
[https://docker.com/careers](https://docker.com/careers) for other openings.

------
santinoboffa
QUBIT | Data Scientist | London, UK | ONSITE | RELOCATION AND VISA ASSISTANCE
PROVIDED

Qubit is a cutting edge big data startup founded by 4 ex-Googlers. We are
currently expanding our ML team and have vacancies for 3 Data Scientists,
preferably with some prior industry experience.

This is a challenging role conducting pure research into online consumer
behaviour alongside an extremely smart yet humble team in a collaborative and
collegiate environment. Experience with large scale data sets and Machine
Learning techniques is essential as well as a strong mathematical/statistical
background. We will consider visa sponsorship for the right candidate.

More details here -
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/qubit/jobs/743687?gh_jid=743687...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/qubit/jobs/743687?gh_jid=743687#.WdS2YxNSwWo)

Please send your resume direct to careers@qubit.com

------
tbulfin
Nuritas | Bioinformatician |Competitive reward package| Dublin City, Ireland|
Onsite| Full time |[https://www.nuritas.com](https://www.nuritas.com) Did you
know your skillset can help in the discovery of life changing solutions to the
biggest disease epidemics in the world?

Nuritas combine Life Sciences and AI and develop advanced algorithms that mine
DNA and Protein data from plant material to help build a future of health –
INTERESTED??

What are we looking for? Bioinformatician (x3) with an in-depth understanding
of biological data and advanced experience in statistics, big data analysis
(including machine learning), or other similar fields

Experience in biological software and algorithm development Candidates who
were part of inventing/coding recognised publicly available bioinformatics or
chemistry software are highly desired

Let me know if you want to discuss further - Jobs@nuritas.com

------
danielamc
Uken Games | Developers | Toronto | Full-time | On-site
[https://www.uken.com](https://www.uken.com)

Uken is looking for talented developers to help us build amazing mobile games.
In particular, we have positions available for:

Backend Developers

Help us scale our backend to enable a million concurrent players by creating
the infrastructure and services that underly all of our games. Primary tech is
Java, AWS, Spark, Scala but you'll be working with many more such as Docker,
Redis, NSQ, websockets, Hadoop, and InfluxDB.

Software Developers

Join one of our game teams to build something that millions of people will
play and love. Primary tech is C# & Unity

About Uken We are one of the largest independent game studios in Canada, with
hundreds of thousands of players a day across mobile and Facebook. More info
including full job postings at [http://uken.com](http://uken.com)

------
silverthorn
Angaza | Software Engineers | SF | ONSITE | [https://www.angaza.com/contact-
page/#careers](https://www.angaza.com/contact-page/#careers)

Angaza creates technology for selling life-changing products, especially off-
grid solar energy systems, in emerging markets:

\- [https://blog.angaza.com/angaza-raises-10-5-million-in-
series...](https://blog.angaza.com/angaza-raises-10-5-million-in-series-b-
financing-1fc53423ca80)

As an engineer at Angaza, your daily work will be used to install electricity
for hundreds of families every single night.

We're a for-profit B2B SaaS company, post-series B, with our technical team
based in San Francisco. We are used by distribution businesses to sell,
finance, and service off-grid products in more than thirty countries. We're
hiring multiple engineering roles, including mobile and full-stack developers
as well as firmware/hardware engineering management:

\- [https://www.angaza.com/jobs/android-
developer/?venue=hackerN...](https://www.angaza.com/jobs/android-
developer/?venue=hackerNews)

\- [https://www.angaza.com/jobs/backend-
developer/?venue=hackerN...](https://www.angaza.com/jobs/backend-
developer/?venue=hackerNews)

\- [https://www.angaza.com/jobs/hardware-partnership-
engineering...](https://www.angaza.com/jobs/hardware-partnership-
engineering/?venue=hackerNews)

Our standard hiring process involves a phone conversation, a well-bounded home
project, and an on-site interview. We don't believe in gotcha logic puzzles or
adversarial whiteboard exercises, and we strive to give you specific
constructive feedback regardless of the outcome.

~~~
TrinaryWorksToo
Hi Angaza! I might be a great fit for your full stack engineering role. I
especially like writing home projects to demonstrate my skills. Currently the
link to G Suite gives me a Job was removed error. Is the position still
available?

~~~
silverthorn
Yes, we are still hiring that full-stack role! If you continue to run into
trouble, feel free to reach out to careers@angaza.com directly.

~~~
TrinaryWorksToo
I realized I meant to say the front-end role. Looks like you took it off of
your website.

~~~
silverthorn
We're recruiting less actively for that frontend-leaning role (just made a
hire there), but are always open to interested engineers, especially if you
enjoy a mix of frontend and backend work. If you reach out, we will take a
look.

~~~
TrinaryWorksToo
I reached out through the backend position

------
rsp1984
DotProduct -- Wiesbaden, Germany

Our goal is to make 3D capture accessible and usable at scale to solve
problems in the real world.

    
    
      == Front-End Software Engineer ==
    

We are looking for an experienced, hands-on, detail-oriented developer with
strong skills in Front-End and UI development.

 _What you 'll do:_

Primarily: Design, develop and test UI and user work-flows for our mobile
(mostly tablet) and desktop apps in Qt Quick / QML and C++.

Also: General app development (Android, Windows, Qt), core computer vision
tech, internal tools, sensor integration, performance optimization, hardware
integration/development.

Candidates must be able to work in a team and have a high amount of self-
guidance as well as interest in the context of their work.

Requirements:

• Academic degree in Computer Science or related fields.

• Experience and interest in Front-End / User-Interface development.

• High Proficiency in C++.

• ability to work in a team, a focus on details and the ability to pick up new
technologies quickly.

Further desirable (but not strictly required):

• Experience with cross-platform development.

• Experience in development for mobile devices

• Knowledge about Computer Graphics / OpenGL

    
    
      == About DotProduct ==
    

We are a team of seasoned entrepreneurs and Computer Vision professionals that
brings real-time 3D capturing to mobile devices equipped with advanced camera
sensors. Our R&D team is still small so new hires can have a large impact on
product and future developments. We are backed by Intel Capital and various
angel investors. Our office locations are Boston, MA and Wiesbaden, Germany
(R&D). Contact is jobs (at) dotproduct3d (dot) com www.dotproduct3d.com

------
TimnaClimaCell
ClimaCell Inc.| Boston | ONSITE | Full Stack Software Developers| DevOps
Engineer |
[https://www.climacell.co/careers/](https://www.climacell.co/careers/)

+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+

We analyze wireless communications to extract weather data for state-of-the-
art weather prediction. To do this, we process massive amounts of data in real
time, at an order of magnitude higher spatial and temporal resolution than is
possible with competing technologies.

===================================================

++FULL STACK SOFTWARE DEVELOPER++

With at least 3 years of experience in the following:

-Developing large-scale web applications using cloud services

-Strong backend experience: Node.js, JavaScript

-Strong UI/UX experience: Angular2, React or similar

-Understanding of HTTP protocol, RESTful APIs, SaaS models

-Knowledge of database architecture (MongoDB or similar)

-Knowledge of Python is a plus

===================================================

++DevOps Engineer++

With at least 5 years of experience working with:

-Cloud platforms (AWS, GCP)

-Large-scale data processing platforms (Apache Spark, Hadoop)

-Linux and shell

-Automating deployment, continuous delivery, continuous integration (Jenkins, Ansible), virtualization and containers (Docker, Kubernetes, Vagrant)

-Knowledge of Node.Js, Python, Mongo

===================================================

Apply on website:
[https://www.climacell.co/careers/](https://www.climacell.co/careers/) or send
your resume to jobs@climacell.co

------
kmccann
Formlabs | Cambridge, MA | 3D Printing

Full-stack, Backend & UI Developers, Web Lead, Software Lead, Embedded
Engineer | Full-time | Visa

Formlabs' (Formlabs.com) software is at the center of our product development,
as it bridges the transition from digital models to physical form in 3D
printing.

Engineering at Formlabs combines the technical sophistication typical of high-
end industrial applications with the fast-paced, high-autonomy culture of a
modern consumer products company. We innovate simultaneously across software,
electromechanical hardware, and materials science. We’re building a team
that’s the best in the world at rapidly developing complex systems into
elegant and accessible products.

Check out the full job descriptions and apply at
[https://formlabs.com/company/careers/usa/](https://formlabs.com/company/careers/usa/)

------
ndhar
Fevo | Software Engineer (iOS) | NYC / Full-time

[https://authenticjobs.com/jobs/29804/software-engineer-
fevo](https://authenticjobs.com/jobs/29804/software-engineer-fevo)

Fevo is a well-funded startup that is revolutionizing social commerce. Our
team is small & nimble, and offers an incredible opportunity to influence an
entire industry. We're building the next generation of our products from
scratch. Apply if that sounds like your kinda gig :)

The ideal candidate should have a core competency in mobile engineering (iOS-
Swift-ObjC) with a knack for the full stack. Each engineer on our team can
manage cloud infrastructure, model their own database, write back-end services
and build responsive front-end code.

Our stack includes: AWS, iOS/Swift/Objective-C, React-Native, Javascript/ES6,
React, Scala, MongoDB, PostgreSQL.

------
am101
RxAnte | Mid-level PHP Developer | Remote (USA Only) | Full-time

RxAnte is a mission-driven healthcare improvement company that helps
healthcare organizations and individuals make better use of prescription
medicines. Our analytics platform and targeted intervention programs help
health plans, healthcare providers, and drug makers deliver more targeted,
more effective, and more efficient drug therapy management.

We are looking to add a mid-level developer to the development team that
builds and maintains the analytics delivery platform. Ideal candidate will
have experience building object-oriented PHP applications within a team
environment, know how to use git effectively, be an effective written / oral
communicator and understand Drupal's rendering engine.

Apply now: [https://www.rxante.com/careers/](https://www.rxante.com/careers/)

------
jvreagan
Netflix | Senior Site Reliability Engineer | Los Gatos, CA | ONSITE

Netflix recently surpassed 100M subscribers globally. As we continue to growth
in members, global reach, and viewing hours we keep investing in
infrastructure and tooling that will keep us ahead of that growth. We are
looking for experienced SREs to help launch a newly formed team within
Netflix's Edge Engineering org - the org responsible for the backend APIs and
services that power the Netflix product experience. This newly formed team is
chartered with building out Edge's automation tooling to enable Netflix to
continue to scale our deployment and operations with minimal human effort.
Interested in learning more?
[https://jobs.netflix.com/jobs/865183](https://jobs.netflix.com/jobs/865183)
or email me at jreagan - AT - netflix.com

------
swaraj
Sempre Health | Backend/Full-Stack Engineer | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE Full-
time | [https://www.semprehealth.com/](https://www.semprehealth.com/) \+
[https://angel.co/sempre-health](https://angel.co/sempre-health)

Referral bonus: $10k cash for referral to candidate who ends up joining Sempre

At Sempre, we're building individualized healthcare pricing, helping patients
save thousands of dollars every year on medications. We raised $2.5M from
Social Capital last summer, have revenue from 2 fortune 100 customers, and and
are focusing now on scaling. We currently work with hundreds of patients, but
will soon be launching programs that impact tens of thousands of lives.

About the role: If you come on board, you'll work on projects including our
patient engagement services responsible for handling inbound communications
and triggering events [python], backend APIs to integrate with the nationwide
pharmacy network and calculate the optimal price for each patient [python],
and our internal patient management tools [React]. These products drive our
ability to help patients afford medications they need.

About the founders: My name is Swaraj, and I'm the co-founder & CTO of Sempre
Health. Previously, I was engineering director at MindMeld (NLP/search,
acquired by Cisco), and at Zynga, launched FarmVille 2 (most popular game on
FB for > 6 mo). My co-founder & CEO was the founding data scientist at
Propeller Health, after reporting directly to DaVita's CFO (Fortune 500,
largest kidney care company in US).

To apply: email me directly at swaraj[at]semprehealth.com

Full job req: [https://angel.co/sempre-health/jobs/130959-software-
engineer](https://angel.co/sempre-health/jobs/130959-software-engineer)

Thanks,

Swaraj

------
ForceBrands
ForceBrands | New York, NY | Full-Time

    
    
       - Back-End Developer
       - Front-End Developer
    

STACK:

    
    
       - PHP & Drupal 8
       - MySQL
       - HTML, CSS, JavaScript
       - Rackspace
    

ABOUT US:

ForceBrands / BevForce, FoodForce, BeautyForce is the only recruiting agency
that specializes in hiring strategies for passion brands in the food,
beverage, and beauty industries.

QUALIFICATIONS (Back-End Developer):

    
    
       - PHP & Drupal
       - SQL (database management and data manipulation)
       - Debug in HTML, CSS, and JavaScript
       - REST, WSDL/SOAP, JSON, and XML
       - Balance function with performance
    

QUALIFICATIONS (Front-End Developer):

    
    
       - PHP with experience wiring up a CMS
       - HTML, CSS, and JavaScript
       - Mobile design
       - Wants to dive deeper on front-end
       - Balance design with performance and function
    

CONTACT: kevin@forcebrands.com

------
natashabaker
SnapEDA (YC W16) | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time | ONSITE |
[https://www.snapeda.com](https://www.snapeda.com)

SnapEDA is looking for talented engineers to join our team. We're an early-
stage startup that provides a web platform for hardware designers to build
circuit boards faster. Over 60,000 hardware designers rely on us to design
everything from robotic tea machines, to electric airplanes.

We're currently looking to add a software engineer to our SF team. Our ideal
candidate would be focused on data automation for electronics design content
initially and would be eager to branch into other areas over time. To see an
example of the types of automation tools we make, see:
[https://www.snapeda.com/instabuild](https://www.snapeda.com/instabuild).

Stack: Python, Django, PostgreSQL

Contact: natasha[at]snapeda.com

------
furchin
Built For Me Inc. | Seattle, New York, San Francisco, Remote (US-only) |
Senior Software Engineer | Full Time | $150k-$250k

Who we are: We are a small company loathe to use the word “startup”. The
phrase that most aptly describes us is “boutique consulting firm” as we are
currently working on select software consulting projects and have a long term
vision to build a stand-alone product in about a year. The future product will
focus on enabling business workflows and growing workplace productivity. We
are being smart in our approach balancing software consulting with our own
product. We balance both to pay ourselves well and support our vision for the
future.

Who you are: You are a self-starter who can work with little supervision. You
are meticulous about details and sufficiently passionate to get things done,
yet know when to pivot to a more experimental move-fast mode. You should be a
great teammate who looks to make your colleagues more productive because you
know they are doing the same for you. You love the state-of-the-art and yet
understand the danger of being there and can articulate the reasons why.

Technologies:

NodeJS / JavaScript

Babel / ES6

RDMS: MySQL / Postgres

Amazon Web Services: EC2, Lambda, CloudFront, S3

GitHub

Apache Aurora / Mesos

Terraform

Docker

We’re open to new technologies too, in the right situation.

[https://www.builtforme.tech](https://www.builtforme.tech)

[https://blog.builtforme.tech](https://blog.builtforme.tech)

Apply via AngelList: [https://angel.co/builtforme-1/jobs/274547-senior-
software-en...](https://angel.co/builtforme-1/jobs/274547-senior-software-
engineer)

------
yesokayawesome
Parkour Technologies | Software Engineer, Mobile Developer | Budapets
(Hungary) | Onsite, VISA

\----------------------

We're building drive-thru payments, turning your car into a payment token - to
park, fuel, and even buy fast food without stopping to pay. Join our
engineering team and help pioneer new ways to make personal mobility better up
against exciting challenges.

\---

Engineering stands on 3 legs:

\- Payment handling via visual identity

\- Parking (1st of 7 focus areas) product

\- Consumer mobile app

Stack in a nutshell:

\- Golang, Python (Django), Java, C++, React Native

More facts about us?

VC backed. Pre-money. Founders' backgrounds in tech and finance (OnePlus,
KPMG, Macquarie, etc.)

\---

Drop your message to:

\- jobs@getparkour.com

More info:

\- [https://dreamjo.bs/en/job/parkour/software-
engineer](https://dreamjo.bs/en/job/parkour/software-engineer)

\- [https://dreamjo.bs/en/job/parkour/mobile-app-
developer](https://dreamjo.bs/en/job/parkour/mobile-app-developer)

~~~
staktrace
typo: Budapets -> Budapest

~~~
yesokayawesome
Oops… that's embarrassing – sorry!

------
aareet
CareMessage (YC W14) | QA Automation Engineer | REMOTE | Full Time |
[http://caremessage.org](http://caremessage.org)

CareMessage is looking for a QA Automation Engineer to help with manual and
automated quality assurance of the CareMessage web application and API. You
will be responsible for entire features and will be a full member of the
CareMessage Engineering team. Our team believes in an Agile development
environment, test driven development.

Our tools of choice are Ruby on Rails, AngularJS, PostgreSQL, and we place an
emphasis on open collaboration and ownership. We're using Protractor for
automated frontend testing so knowledge in that is a plus. All of our
developers and QA engineers are working from a remote location.

Apply here: [http://grnh.se/lt3wim](http://grnh.se/lt3wim)

------
RoboCuz
Localytics | Boston | Sr. Full Stack, Sr. Front End, Mobile, Sr. Back End Big
Data, Managers, Solutions Consultants, Solutions Architects | ONSITE

Localytics provides a mobile engagement platform for many of the world’s top
app publishers including ESPN, Grindr, GoPro, and HBO. Our customers rely on
us to keep their mobile users happy and engaged. We provide tools to drive
great app experiences including push messaging, mobile analytics, predictive
analytics, and individualized in-app experiences. Localytics is hiring
engineers to help us with:

\- Front End development and data visualizations with React/Redux/Webpack

\- iOS, Android, JavaScript SDKs

\- Data platform technologies

\- Microservices on Play with Scala

\- Delivery and Internal Tools

\- Technical Operations

\- Ruby on Rails

To apply or learn more about our opportunities send an email to
jobs@localytics.com

Check out our engineering blog:
[http://eng.localytics.com](http://eng.localytics.com)

------
eli
Industry Dive | Washington, DC | Onsite

Join a passionate team that keeps millions of business leaders up-to-date with
the latest industry news and trends. The projects here are challenging and
rewarding. We always experiment and refine the way we work.

We're hiring for a number of positions:

\- IT Manager (Support network & internal IT services for 80+ employees) -
Back-end Developer (Especially Python/Django) \- Digital Marketing Analyst \-
Editor/reporters covering Healthcare, BioPharma, or Construction

More info here [http://industrydive.com/jobs/](http://industrydive.com/jobs/)

IT Manager and Back-end Developer positions report to me, but I'm happy to
answer questions about anything: eli-at-industrydive.com. Please also send me
a note if you think you have something to add but don't quite fit any of the
listed open positions.

~~~
itmana
Is being in DC required, or is relocation possible?

------
dcgudeman
SymphonyRM | Palo Alto | REMOTE | Full Stack Developer |
[http://www.symphonyrm.com](http://www.symphonyrm.com)

SymphonyRM helps health systems thrive in the rapidly evolving US Healthcare
industry. By applying data science to large amounts of information from many
sources, we empower clients to make smarter decisions at every turn in their
business. Our products help keep patients healthy and physicians happy. Our
customers love the results they’re seeing using SymphonyRM to improve
important business metrics.

Full Stack Developers play a critical role at SymphonyRM. They develop the web
and mobile experiences that our end users interact with everyday. Our
application engineers:

\- Work with UX designers to conceive/design/finalize HTML/CSS/SASS

\- Create front-end JavaScript and server-side PHP that powers our web &
mobile apps

\- Develop & enhance REST APIs in JavaScript using Express on node.js

\- Query backend data from MySQL and Amazon Redshift using Sequelize ORM

\- Help us explore and apply important new technology, e.g. GraphQL, React,
etc.

SymphonyRM is seeking a Full Stack Developer to conceive, design, and
implement new features and products by working closely with our sales and CSG
teams. You will have the opportunity to influence the structure and function
of our products by giving valuable feedback to stakeholders. You’ll have
access to the results of algorithms that have processed vast amounts of data
to guide users to take the next best action for patients. Your code will
improve the lives of patients and increase physician satisfaction. As a member
of our application engineering team, you’ll help push the envelope on how to
use data to help end users take better action.

Apply Here:
[https://symphonyrm.workable.com/j/399179CB09](https://symphonyrm.workable.com/j/399179CB09)

------
andrebaaij
MIcompany | Data Engineer, (Applied) Data Scientist, Front-end Developer |
SQL, Python, R, TypeScript | Amsterdam, The Netherlands | ONSITE |
www.micompany.nl

We are a Data and Analytics services company focused on creating long term
value at our Dutch and Israelian clients. Do you want to create impact through
data, build tools that enable data driven processes? We and our clients, such
as KPN, booking.com, KLM, DekaMarkt, need your help.

Helping our clients is done through:

\- analysis on their data and creating impact through identifying massive
growth potential

\- building their own capabilities through:

    
    
         - our inhouse academy
    
         - enabling their analytical capabilities and data driven process through our analytical suite.
    
    

We are looking to expand our technology team that works on and implements the
analytical suite at our clients, if you are interested contact us at
talent@micompany.nl

------
mollyhughes12
10th Magnitude| DevOps Engineer & Architect| REMOTE | Full Time

THE COMPANY: 10th Magnitude is a Leading Microsoft Cloud Partner specializing
in our niche: Open Source tools utilizing DevOps practices. You will have the
opportunity to build and design Global Scale Platforms in Azure.

JOB DESCRIPTION: Join our growing automation team to help transform businesses
with Azure and Automation from the ground up.

YOU WILL: Be responsible for helping our clients improve their efficiency and
effectiveness using modern technologies and techniques. You will take our
customers to the next level of velocity and agility by implementing and
championing the principles of Continuous Delivery and Infrastructure as Code.

If you’re interested or have questions, email mhughes@10thmagnitude.com or
learn more here [https://goo.gl/w7W8Qw](https://goo.gl/w7W8Qw)

------
PropellerAero
Propeller Aero | Front-End Engineer | Syndey Australia | Full Time

The drone industry is only just starting – and at Propeller, where we’re
building the data platform that enterprises use to access this incredible new
data, we’ve got front row seats.

We are looking for front-end engineers to help build the interface for
Propeller’s 3D web platform for site analysis which will allow people on
worksites to use drone data to make their job safer, faster and better.

Requirements:

\- A background in Javascript ES6+

\- Strong knowledge of HTML & CSS

\- Familiarity with testing frameworks and utilities such as Jest/Enzyme/Mocha

\- Frameworks: React, Redux, lodash or equivalents

\- Minimum 2+ years of experience building web applications

\- BS or MS degree in Computer Science / Software Engineering or a related
field

Please apply via our careers page here:
[https://www.propelleraero.com/jobs/](https://www.propelleraero.com/jobs/)

------
lcosmin
Boston - Full time - Onsite

COMPANY: Amadeus (www.amadeus.com) Amadeus provides the technology, which
keeps the travel sector moving - from initial search to making a booking, from
pricing to ticketing, from managing reservations to managing check-in and
departure processes.

JOB: We're looking for talented C++ and Python engineers for a huge project
involving teams from three continents. If interested read more and apply here:
[https://career012.successfactors.eu/career?career_ns=job_lis...](https://career012.successfactors.eu/career?career_ns=job_listing&company=AmadeusProd&navBarLevel=JOB_SEARCH&rcm_site_locale=en_GB&career_job_req_id=75498&selected_lang=en_GB&jobAlertController_jobAlertId=&jobAlertController_jobAlertName=&_s.crb=8%2biepj1UZTunMqH5BYvNjdRgcps%3d)

------
wag
Wag Labs, Inc. | [https://wagwalking.com](https://wagwalking.com) | Los
Angeles (West Hollywood) | Full Time | ONSITE

Our mission is to make it easier to own a dog and we're looking for
experienced engineers to build a reliable and wonderful experience across
mobile devices and the web for thousands of dog owners and dog walkers every
day.

Our core engineering team is expanding so it's a great opportunity to have a
lot of impact and ownership while we continue to grow. We're backed by several
top VCs and offer our services in more than 50 cities in the US.

We’re expanding our team and are looking to hire:

iOS Engineers (Obj-C)

Android Engineers (Java)

Backend Engineers (PHP/Laravel)

Product Analysts (SQL)

Product Designers (iOS/Android/UI/UX)

Project Managers (Agile)

QA Testers (SQL)

Apply here: [https://wag.me/ishiring](https://wag.me/ishiring) and we will get
back to you shortly!

------
tmostak
MapD | San Francisco (city), | Backend Developer, Frontend Visualization
Developer, Developer Advocate (ONSITE/REMOTE)

MapD ([https://www.mapd.com](https://www.mapd.com)) is a NEA/Google
Ventures/Nvidia/Verizon Ventures/Vanedge/In-Q-Tel backed Series B startup that
builds a lightning-fast open source GPU-accelerated database and visual
analytics platform that takes advantage of the massive parallelism and high
memory bandwidth of GPUs. We can literally run queries orders of magnitude
faster than other systems ([http://tech.marksblogg.com/billion-nyc-taxi-rides-
nvidia-tes...](http://tech.marksblogg.com/billion-nyc-taxi-rides-nvidia-
tes...)) and since the results are on the GPUs, we can easily visualize the
result sets with the native GPU rendering pipeline. Check out our Tweetmap
demo
([https://www.mapd.com/demos/tweetmap](https://www.mapd.com/demos/tweetmap))
or our 11.6 billion record shipping demo
([https://www.mapd.com/demos/ships](https://www.mapd.com/demos/ships)) for an
idea of what the system can do.

We’re looking for:

Backend Developer - Someone with strong experience in C++ and database/systems
programming. Knowledge of CUDA/OpenCL, LLVM, X64 Optimization, and/or OpenGL a
major plus.

Frontend Developer – Someone with strong knowledge of React/Redux. Ideal
candidate has good design sense and a data visualization background.

Developer Advocate - Someone who can convey the technical value of our product
to the developer community, both in written form and at meetups, conferences,
etc.

We’re a growing Series B company (~50 people) with deep knowledge of databases
and GPU Programming. Benefits and equity are competitive ($110K-$175K /
0.1+%).

Please email jobs@mapd.com if you're interested!

------
mwi
Cropster | [https://cropster.com](https://cropster.com) | Innsbruck, the
capital of the Alps, Austria | Full Time | ONSITE

Cropster is the market leader in software for the speciality coffee industry.
We work with farmers, exporter, importers and roasters in over 80 countries
around the world on a daily basis to help them deliver a better cup of coffee.
We love and share the philosophy that producing high quality foods benefits
producers and consumers equally.

We're hiring:

\- Java Back-end Developer: Work on the platform and infrastructure that
powers the speciality coffee industry.
[https://www.cropster.com/about/careers/show/back-end-
develop...](https://www.cropster.com/about/careers/show/back-end-developer-
aut/)

\- UI/UX Designer: Work very closely with the rest of the UI and development
team in a collaborative effort to ensure all aspects of our user-centered
design approach are met. [https://www.cropster.com/about/careers/show/uiux-
designer-au...](https://www.cropster.com/about/careers/show/uiux-designer-
aut/)

\- Product Manager: Collect, define and implement product strategies and serve
as link between product development and industry.
[https://www.cropster.com/about/careers/show/product-
manager-...](https://www.cropster.com/about/careers/show/product-manager-
roastlab-austria/)

Work–life balance:

If you love the outdoors, your bike or snow gear, then Innsbruck is definitely
a place that you enjoy.

If you are interested, reach out to learn more at
[https://www.cropster.com/about/careers/](https://www.cropster.com/about/careers/)
or via email at jobs@cropster.com.

~~~
vagabondjack
Ha, Java developers.. no, but seriously, this sounds like a dream job.

~~~
TomK32
I was at an interview here in Austria for a rails job recently and they did
ask whether I'd also do some Java even though the job description said
nothing. Wasted time.

------
airesume
A.I. RESUME | Full Time & Contract | 100% Remote, Vacation Anytime, Work
Anywhere, We encourage side projects and digital nomadship

Resumes are from the 1900's. A.I. RESUME is a 21st-century resume leveraging
data, analytics, a.i. and modern technologies for a more effective job search
and application process so you get a job fast and impress your future employer
or client.

* Inside Sales

* Content Marketer/Growth Marketer

* Full Stack Developer

* Machine Learning, A.I. scientist/programmer

* Marketing Intern

* YOU - We encourage anyone who loves our product to apply!

For a full list of jobs and to find out how to apply visit
[https://airesume.com/?ref=hackernews](https://airesume.com/?ref=hackernews)

To learn more about the product check out this video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pg4n8zp7UOE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pg4n8zp7UOE)

~~~
phantom_oracle
Question: Do you use the resumes submitted for the job-openings as training-
data for your product?

~~~
airesume
No, people submit a resume and video in their application process. We have
training data from other sources that are anonymous. You need thousands of
resumes for good training data and we receive only hundreds at the most :)

------
philipodonnell
Lee Hecht Harrison | Jr. Analyst/Data Scientist | REMOTE (US Only) | Contract
to Hire

LHH is the largest global outplacement services firm in the world with unique
datasets on the job search activities of more than a million candidates over
the last few years. We are doing some interesting work understanding how
different job search activities contribute to successful job searches,
including machine learning and similar prediction tools, digital products, and
internal operations improvements.

We want to add a Jr. Analyst (reporting to Chief Data Scientist) to continue
to build out existing machine learning models to incorporate new data sources
and explore additional opportunities. Excellent growth opportunities.
Contract-to-hire means you must be interested in joining full time once the
FTE budgets are updated.

R, Python, SQL Server, AWS

More information @ philip.odonnell@lhh.com

------
standyro
Tronc | Sr. Data Scientist | Los Angeles, California | ONSITE with flexible
schedules

We are looking for a data scientist to join the data science and engineering
team at tronc, Inc. in our Los Angeles office. We build data solutions to
serve the broad set of digital properties owned by tronc including brands like
the LA Times, Chicago Tribune, New York Daily News, Baltimore Sun, and 6 other
major daily newspapers as well as sites like The Daily Meal.

Responsibilities * Personalization and audience modeling * Content
classification and understanding * Subscriber acquisition and retention * Data
driven solutions for digital advertising

Qualifications * 2+ years developing machine learning models in industry *
Proven ability to develop machine learning models that solve business problems
* Strong understanding of modern machine learning techniques including
regression,classification, clustering, and their use with text data * Expert
in at least one of the following: NLP / Computational * Linguistics,
Recommender Systems, Deep Learning, Online Learning * Strong programming
skills (Python / Java / Scala preferred) * Advanced degree in a quantitative
field

[https://careers-tronc.icims.com/jobs/46285/sr-data-
scientist...](https://careers-tronc.icims.com/jobs/46285/sr-data-
scientist/job)

Our interview process * Short 15 minute technical test * Phone call with our
VP of Data * 30 minute phone screen with an engineer/data scientist * Onsite
in person interview

We also have other positions available (UX, Product Management, Account
Executives): [https://careers-
tronc.icims.com/jobs/search?ss=1&searchLocat...](https://careers-
tronc.icims.com/jobs/search?ss=1&searchLocation=12780-12788-Los+Angeles)

If you have any questions please reach out directly to me. I'm a data engineer
on our Data Science team. sdyro ( @ ) tronc.com

------
tyscorp
Woopra | Backend Engineer, Frontend Engineer, Full-stack Engineer | San
Francisco, CA | Full-time, ONSITE

Based in San Francisco, Woopra is a customer journey analytics service that
delivers a comprehensive view of the customer to help companies create better
experiences.

Woopra unites customer data from your company's web, mobile, CRM, email
automation, help desk, and more, to build a single and complete profile for
each customer and their entire journey through your products. This data is
then used as the foundation for creating better customer experiences through
optimization and personalization.

CTRL+F:

Frontend: React, Redux, d3, Babel, Webpack, ES6+

Backend: Java, SQL, Cassandra

Full-stack: Frontend + Node.js, SQL

See [https://www.woopra.com/careers/](https://www.woopra.com/careers/) for all
open positions. Please mention HN when you submit your application.

------
mrgordon
CrowdFlower is the essential human-in-the-loop AI platform for data science
and machine learning teams. The CrowdFlower software platform trains, tests,
and tunes machine learning models to make AI work in the real world.
CrowdFlower’s technology and expertise supports a wide range of use cases
including autonomous vehicles, intelligent personal assistants, medical image
labeling, consumer product identification, content categorization, customer
support ticket classification, social data insight, CRM data enrichment,
product categorization, and search relevance.

Hiring for about twenty different roles:
[https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/crowdflower](https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/crowdflower)

Email me at matt.gordon@<company-name-here>.com if you have any questions.

------
dgmteam
DIGIMONDO | Software Engineer | Hamburg, Germany | ONSITE |
[https://www.digimondo.de/en/](https://www.digimondo.de/en/)

DIGIMONDO is an IoT startup in the Low-Power Wide-Area Network (LPWAN) field.
We are looking for an experienced software engineer to help us build new and
maintain our existing web applications, maintain and optimize our Docker-based
infrastructure, and work on end-to-end solutions for our customers.
Technologies we use include Elixir (Phoenix), NodeJS, Angular, PostgreSQL,
ElasticSearch, RabbitMQ, Docker.

To apply contact team@digimondo.de

More at (German/PDF):
[https://www.digimondo.de/assets/20170901_Entwickler_Stellena...](https://www.digimondo.de/assets/20170901_Entwickler_Stellenausschreibung_V20.pdf)

------
brianmwang
Eaze ([http://eaze.com](http://eaze.com)) | Multiple Positions | Full Time |
San Francisco, CA

We're the fastest growing cannabis on-demand delivery company in the space and
growth is only accelerating. With state laws increasingly legalizing marijuana
and cultural attitudes rapidly shifting away from the old days of D.A.R.E.
education, there is a major tectonic shift happening that the company is well
positioned to leverage.

Hiring for:

\- Senior Android Engineer \- Senior iOS Engineer \- Senior Back End Engineer
\- Senior DevOps Engineer \- Data Analyst \- Data Engineer \- Data Scientist
\- Growth Engineer \- Senior Product Engineer

More info can be found here:
[https://www.eaze.com/careers](https://www.eaze.com/careers)

Please email bwang@eaze.com with CV if interested.

------
jcookster
Black Mountain (blkmtn.com) | Software Engineer | San Diego, CA | Onsite, Full
Time

Black Mountain is a software company that develops innovative, tailored
solutions for data aggregation, process management, and business reporting.
We've made the Deloitte Technology Fast 500 List for 3rd year in a row. We're
a fun company to work for, and we have great benefits.
[https://www.themuse.com/companies/blackmountainsystems](https://www.themuse.com/companies/blackmountainsystems)

Position Description: C# / SQL Server / JavaScript Junior - Mid level We are
constantly adding new functionality into our core product. Alongside our core
product, we have some fresh new initiatives we are building from the ground up
to help us break into new market segments.

Contact: jcook@blkmtn.com

~~~
jrm2k6
Is there a typo in the url you mentioned for themuse.com? it returns 404.

------
harrisreynolds
Nimble Labs | Developer Internships | REMOTE (USA) |
[http://www.nimblelabs.com/](http://www.nimblelabs.com/) | Full Time

We are helping train people who'd like to become developers. Instead of
spending $10,000 to $20,000 on a coding bootcamp, come work with us, work on
real software projects and _make_ money. While the pay rate is relatively low,
compared to spending money and what you will learn it is a great opportunity
for anyone wanting to break into software development.

We are looking for people with some aptitude for computers and programming,
but not necessarily any experience.

You will be learning basic web development with Rails and Javascript (node.js
and potentially Vue.js)

At this time we are only accepting interns from the USA. If interested, please
contact me at harris at nimble labs dot com

------
sfeldman1376
Contrast Security, Inc | Baltimore, MD | Full-time | On-site

Contrast Security is the world’s leading provider of security technology that
enables software applications to protect themselves against cyberattacks,
heralding a new era of self-protecting software.

Take a look at our StackOverflow Page:
[https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/companies/contrast-
security](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/companies/contrast-security)

Roles:

* Full Stack Java Engineer (Spring/Hibernate/ReactJS)

* Java Engineer (OSGI, Java Internals)

* .Net Back-End Engineer (C#, C++, .NetCore)

* Python Back-End Engineer (Python)

Interested in applying? Our open positions can be found here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/contrastsecurity/?team=Engineering](https://jobs.lever.co/contrastsecurity/?team=Engineering)

------
mwilliamson
Healx | Full stack developer | Cambridge, UK | ONSITE |
[https://healx.io/](https://healx.io/)

Healx is a Cambridge, UK startup using computational methods to identify
existing drugs that may treat rare diseases. We have data coming out of our
ears, including biological data, scientific literature and the results of our
analyses, so we've built internal web tools to help our team to make sense of
it all. We're hiring a full stack developer to help us find better ways of
presenting the data, whether it's for pharmacologists exploring the evidence
that a drug may treat a disease, or salespeople finding information about a
disorder and related charities.

To apply, please email jobs@healx.io with your CV and a few words explaining
why you're interested in the role.

------
antoviaque
REMOTE (Worldwide) - Open Source Developer on Open edX - Python/Django,
Javascript (OpenCraft - Remote/worldwide company based in Berlin)

Development specialized on the free software project Open edX, used by many
universities and companies to run online courses. See edx.org, stanford.edu or
fun-mooc.fr for examples of Open edX instances. We are a team of fifteen
senior developers, working remotely from Europe, North America, Asia, Russia &
Australia. The company is not affiliated with edX, but contributing and
working with them on various projects. This is a full time position, were you
would be able to work remotely from where you want, as long as you have a good
internet connexion. : )

It's a large Python/Django codebase, with good code standards and architecture
(a lot of the edX engineers come from MIT). You would work on different
clients contracts using the platform. The clients list/references include
Harvard, edX themselves, the French government, and various startups &
universities currently running their own instances, or looking to create one.
Tasks are varied, from developing developing core platform features, custom
exercises and tools for specific courses (XBlocks), customizing and deploying
instances, working on both client/server sides, etc.

Most of your work is published as free software (Open edX is released under
the AGPL license, which requires clients to release modifications under the
same license), and you would also contribute to the free software project,
pushing some of your developments upstream through pull requests, contributing
features, documentation or help on mailing-lists.

Stack: Python/Django, Ansible, AWS/OpenStack, Debian/Ubuntu, JS, HTML/CSS,
MySQL, MongoDB

Interview process: a 30 minutes Hangout with a (simple) coding exercise.

To apply, fill this form: [http://opencraft.com/jobs/open-source-
developer/](http://opencraft.com/jobs/open-source-developer/)

------
loeber
Coalition | Front-End Engineer, Full-Stack Engineer | San Francisco, CA |
Onsite, Full-Time

Coalition is working to solve cyber risk. We are a small, well-funded team of
security experts, insurance professionals, and intelligence community veterans
building a better cyber insurance product. Coalition is automating risk
assessment to make purchasing this insurance easy, and using our knowledge to
educate clients and mitigate risk where possible.

We are currently a team of 10, and are looking to bring more front-end and
full-stack engineers on board. These roles come with significant amounts of
responsibility and autonomy. Our front-end is in React, our back-end is in
Python 3.6, and our infrastructure is on AWS. We are also always open to new
technologies: we believe in using the best tool for the job.

Email jobs@thecoalition.com for more information.

------
lx_leo
CoreSystems ([https://www.coresystems.net/our-
story](https://www.coresystems.net/our-story)) | Fullstack, Backend, Android,
IOS, Devops, AI, QA | Berlin (DE) and Zurich area (CH ) | ONSITE, REMOTE

CoreSystems provides Field Service Management software for technicians in 5
continents. Our stack is PostgreSQL, Java, Node, Angular (+ iOS / Android)
Hiring for many positions:

* Full Stack: [https://recruitingapp-2773.umantis.com/Vacancies/310/Descrip...](https://recruitingapp-2773.umantis.com/Vacancies/310/Description/2)

* DevOps: [https://recruitingapp-2773.umantis.com/Vacancies/327/Descrip...](https://recruitingapp-2773.umantis.com/Vacancies/327/Description/2)

* Android: [https://recruitingapp-2773.umantis.com/Vacancies/324/Descrip...](https://recruitingapp-2773.umantis.com/Vacancies/324/Description/2)

* IOS: [https://recruitingapp-2773.umantis.com/Vacancies/273/Descrip...](https://recruitingapp-2773.umantis.com/Vacancies/273/Description/2)

* Backend: [https://recruitingapp-2773.umantis.com/Vacancies/318/Descrip...](https://recruitingapp-2773.umantis.com/Vacancies/318/Description/2)

* QA Engineer: [https://recruitingapp-2773.umantis.com/Vacancies/321/Descrip...](https://recruitingapp-2773.umantis.com/Vacancies/321/Description/2)

DevOps culture, creative and relaxed environment, exciting challenges, good
compensation in a solid corporation.

Questions and résumé submission to hr@coresystems.ch

Let us know!

------
Daishiman
Feastly | Web Developer (Frontend or Backend, Python/Django and AngularJS) |
San Francisco or REMOTE (Preferably based on Argentina) | Full Time

Feastly is a platform that connects cooks with adventurous diners in cooks'
homes or venues, aiming to lower barriers for entry into the food space. We
have successful operations in multiple cities across the US.

We're looking for a senior frontend engineer, preferably with a background in
AngularJS, as well as a backend engineer versed in Python/Django, ideally with
knowledge of PostgresSQL and AWS.

This is a very small, empowered, and highly productive team and tech stack.
The product is great, everyone is focused and the working environment is very
amenable.

Our website is [https://www.eafeastly.com/](https://www.eafeastly.com/)

Send your CV to andres@eatfeastly.com

------
james-whitehat
WhiteHat | Elixir Fullstack Engineer | London, UK | ONSITE | Full-time |
[https://whitehat.org.uk/](https://whitehat.org.uk/)

WhiteHat was founded to address the lack of high-quality, career-focused
apprenticeships on offer for ambitious young people. We're looking for a
mid/senior engineer to help create the first version of our platform - an
Elixir/Phoenix project to showcase the hidden talents and potential of young
people.

If you're passionate about Elixir and making an awesome product this might be
an exciting position for you!

If you're interested, please apply here:
[https://whitehat-2.workable.com/j/190C2CA43C](https://whitehat-2.workable.com/j/190C2CA43C)

------
jessicahsiao
Percolate|SF or NY|Full-time/On-site

Percolate is the operational layer that many of the world’s largest marketers
rely on and we are changing how they do their work. We’re looking for talented
Frontend Engineers in SF and Sr. Backend Engineers in our New York and San
Francisco offices to help take our product to the next level.

Our Backend team is scaling our platform using Go, Python, Django,
Elasticsearch and Kafka, to meet those challenges. Our frontend application is
large and built on React, Redux, GraphQL, Babel, and webpack. They love
working in a no-VM dev environment and leverage continuous deployment and
snapshot testing to keep our process lean.

Requirements:

Sr. Backend: 6+ years Python, SQL/NoSQL technologies, Django/Flask

Frontend: 4+ years Javascript, 2+ years React/Redux, HTML5/CSS3

Please reach out to jessica.hsiao@percolate.com if interested!

------
atarkmani
Outcomes4me - [http://outcomes4me.xn--com-7m0a](http://outcomes4me.com​)
​Lead​​ ​Engineer - Cambridge - Onsite or Remote - Full Time

Outcomes4me is an early-stage startup in the digital health space based in
Cambridge. We are building an integrated data-platform to transform how
patients and their families discover & navigate treatment options.

We’re looking for Senior backend / chief engineer. If you’re interested in
applying technology to make healthcare better and have relevant backend
development experience, please send your resume to jobs [at] outcomes4me [dot]
com or directly message me (i'm one of the founders) abdin [at] outcomes4me
[dot] com.

To view more job details, go here:
[http://outcomes4me.com](http://outcomes4me.com)

------
cubistml
Cubist Systematic Strategies | Machine Learning Researcher | New York, Bay
Area, London | Onsite | Full Time and Interns

Cubist Systematic Strategies is the systematic investing business of Point72
Asset Management. We deploy systematic, computer-driven trading strategies
across multiple liquid asset classes.

We’re looking for researchers who have a curiosity about financial markets, a
passion for seeing research through from initial conception to eventual
application, and a healthy streak of creativity. Some successful researchers
have joined us from similar backgrounds at other firms. Others have joined
from related fields or directly from academia and have thrived with hands on
guidance from our large team of experienced portfolio managers and
researchers.

To learn more or apply, send an email with your CV to ml@cubistsystematic.com.

------
mebassett
Trivium Re | London | Multiple Positions | Onsite, Full- time

Trivium is an early stage, investor-backed data mining startup for the
commercial real estate industry. We're looking for experienced engineers to
help build our MVP. We're currently six people - and that team includes a
professor of data science and multiple highly intelligent software engineers.
We're based near Waterloo along the south bank.

# Software engineer for data science products - GBP50-60k + equity

This role is involved in building our data pipeline and interfaces between it
and our main app for our clients. We're looking for someone who:

\- is comfortable in python and/or clojure

\- can fiddle with scikit-learn or spark MLlib

\- knows their way around linux

\- isn't shy about jumping into excel, vba, or matlab

\- likes functional programming and knows one of: haskell, racket, rust, or
ocaml

# Lead Front End engineer - 6 month contract, please quote your day rate.

The front end is what delivers value to our clients so we want to make sure we
get it right. We've already started staffing with some great engineering
talent and prototyping in Elm. We're looking for someone who:

\- has experience shipping complex javascript apps in react+redux.

\- likes elm and functional programming

\- can mentor and provide technical and personal leadership to junior
engineers

\- can help with road mapping and product planning

We're less interested in what you you know and more interested in your
capability to learn. We like machine learning, functional programming, and new
ideas for the proptech space. Do reach out even if you feel you don't check
every box. We'd love to hear from you.

Contact info in my profile or at
[http://www.triviumre.com](http://www.triviumre.com)

------
smrtwyn
Spotcap | Backend Software Engineer (Scala) | Berlin, Germany | onsite | visa
| Full time

Spotcap is a global fintech company based in Berlin, Germany (more info at
www.spotcap.com). Our engineering team operates a lean development process to
deliver our world-class products and services. Modern languages and tools
paired with continuous deployment and cloud-based infrastructure helps us
master global-technology platform challenges.

We're looking for experienced Scala Engineers to join our team in Berlin. If
you’re dedicated to functional programming and clean code, have experience
developing HTTP APIs, and a minimum of 2 years’ professional experience with
Scala, we’d love to hear from you.

Please follow the link to apply:
[http://smrtr.io/weUeAw](http://smrtr.io/weUeAw)

------
lnnguyen
LinkedIn | Senior Full Stack Engineer | Sunnyvale & San Francisco, CA | On-
Site | Full-time

We are seeking extraordinary talent to help fuel our distributed, Java
applications capable of serving billions of page views to over 425+ million
LinkedIn members while earning billions of dollars in revenue.

As a part of our world-class software engineering team, you will be charged
with architecting, designing, developing, and supporting the most visible
Internet-scale features and infrastructures at LinkedIn. The ideal candidate
will be excited for the challenge to transform and think critically on many
computer science disciplines including product design, usability, building
APIs and user-centric online applications, business logic, scaling
performance, and 24x7 reliability.

If interested, please send resumes to Lnnguyen@linkedin.com

------
slavoingilizov
Zopa | Software Developers (C#, Python, Java), Data Scientists (Python) |
London & Barcelona | Full-time | zopa.com

Zopa is on a mission to make money simple and fair. We invented peer-to-peer
lending in 2005, we are growing rapidly and we are building a new-generation
bank. We use multiple tech stacks, mainly C# and Java, but we are not
religious about them and value polyglot developers. We have dived into Apache
Kafka and we are on a journey to build a scalable financial platform. Many
opportunities and interesting projects, open and friendly culture, amazing
river-view office at London Bridge.

All positions and details available here: [https://www.zopa.com/about/join-
us](https://www.zopa.com/about/join-us)

You can apply on the website directly (and mention HN).

------
savrajsingh
Daily Harvest | [https://www.daily-harvest.com](https://www.daily-harvest.com)
| Full-Stack Software Engineer | Princeton, NJ, USA | Full-time Onsite |
[https://www.daily-harvest.com/careers](https://www.daily-harvest.com/careers)
| contact me at savraj@ [our domain] and mention HN in the subject line!

Based in Princeton and NYC, we are a rapidly growing startup sending out
thousands of products to happy customers each week. Everyone around you --
especially the non-techies in your life -- will at least try, if not
consistently enjoy the pre-portioned, frozen superfood eats that your work at
Daily Harvest will deliver.

Our 29 flavor combinations of smoothies, overnight oats, chia parfaits, and
sundaes are co-created by our team of chefs and nutritionists and come packed
with organic fruits and vegetables, and no added sugar or preservatives. Each
cup is perfectly portioned, so all you have to do is take it out of the
freezer, add your liquid of choice and blend, heat or soak.

Daily Harvest seeks a full-stack software engineer, fluent in Python, to help
build the future of frozen food delivery. As a member of our software
engineering team, you’ll craft and ship the code that powers our entire
business -- from user-facing UI, to code that interfaces with our shipping
providers, to inventory and supply chain management at scale. You’ll be
working with a small team of friendly, easy-going engineers and report
directly to our CTO in Princeton, NJ. More info here: [https://daily-
harvest.com/careers](https://daily-harvest.com/careers)

Your qualifications \- BS in computer science or equivalent - 3+ years of
experience in software development roles - Experience with Python-powered web-
apps (Flask, Jinja, Google Cloud, Google App Engine, Stripe) - MySQL, Google
Cloud SQL, PeeWee ORM - Experience with Git, Travis CI, PyTest, and
deployments to Google Cloud.

Thanks for reading this far! Contact us! (@savraj on twitter)

------
drewvolpe
Plex Research | Boston, MA | Onsite | Full-Time | Visa |

Plex Research is the Boston area startup working on technology to
fundamentally change how new drugs are discovered. Our team has decades of
experience in drug discovery, cheminformatics, bioinformatics, and big data
analytics. We're committed to finding better medicines faster.

We're looking for a talented, versatile engineer who's excited about the
challenges of building large-scale data systems that provide answers across
huge data sets in milliseconds. We value pragmatic, experienced engineers who
are strong problem solvers, and can learn new technologies quickly.

More here:
[https://plexresearch.com/careers](https://plexresearch.com/careers)

Or ping me directly: drew@firststar.vc (I'm an investor / board member)

------
tenstorrent
Tenstorrent | Software/Hardware Engineers | Toronto, Canada | Full time |
ONSITE | [http://tenstorrent.com](http://tenstorrent.com)

Tenstorrent is building a high-performance deep-learning processor ASIC. We
are looking for talented engineers to help us bring our processor to market.
We have multiple openings for hardware, software, embedded, devops and deep
learning engineers. We are very excited to be creating a highly-relevant new
processor.

If you share our enthusiasm to develop machine intelligence, and our drive to
make robust and efficient products, we would love to talk to you!

For the full list of available positions and to apply, visit
[http://www.tenstorrent.com/careers.html](http://www.tenstorrent.com/careers.html).

~~~
newusertoday
do you sponsor visa

------
juhohei
Reaktor | Senior Software Engineers | NYC | Full-time

Reaktor is a strategy, design, and engineering company based in NYC, Helsinki,
Tokyo and Amsterdam. Our New York office is growing fast and we’re always on
the look-out for the most talented software engineers to make sure our teams
are filled with best in class individuals. We might all have climbed far up
the career ladder in our past lives, but here we leave our titles at the door
and work together to get shit done with clients like HBO, Michael Kors,
Nasdaq, Samsung, Supercell, and Finnair.

You can find more information on the role here:
[https://www.reaktor.com/careers/senior-software-
engineer/?ut...](https://www.reaktor.com/careers/senior-software-
engineer/?utm_source=HN)

------
octivinc
Octiv | Indianapolis, IN | ONSITE | Full-Stack Engineer | Full Time

Octiv is a rapidly-growing SaaS company that revolutionizes the way sales
assets, including presentations, proposals and contracts, are created,
distributed and tracked. Our web-based sales productivity suite serves sales
organizations of all sizes, from small and medium to Fortune 500. In 2016
alone, our team has grown by nearly 40 percent and we recently expanded our
global headquarters at 54 Monument Circle in downtown Indianapolis.

If you're interested in joining a passionate and talented team dedicated to
transforming the way companies sell apply here:
[https://octiv.com/company/careers/?gh_jid=220282](https://octiv.com/company/careers/?gh_jid=220282)

------
yesokayawesome
Parkour | Software Engineer, Mobile Developer | Budapest (Hungary) | Onsite,
VISA

\----------------------

We're building drive-thru payments, turning your car into a payment token - to
park, fuel, and even buy fast food without stopping to pay. Join our
engineering team and help pioneer new ways to make personal mobility better up
against exciting challenges.

Engineering stands on 3 legs:

* Payment handling via visual identity

* Parking (1st of 7 focus areas) product

* Consumer mobile app

About us in a nutshell:

* Golang, Python (Django), Java, C++, React Native

* VC backed. Pre-money.

\---

Drop your message to:

jobs@getparkour.com

More info:

[https://dreamjo.bs/en/job/parkour/software-
engineer](https://dreamjo.bs/en/job/parkour/software-engineer)

[https://dreamjo.bs/en/job/parkour/mobile-app-
developer](https://dreamjo.bs/en/job/parkour/mobile-app-developer)

------
perrylouniverse
Adacado | Vancouver, British Columbia, Canada | ONSITE, VISA

We do online programmatic advertising and specialise dynamic creative. We're a
medium sized company that's been around since 2008 and we consider ourselves a
boutique DCO in the online advertising ecosystem.

We're looking for Java Developers with 5+ years professional programming
experience (primarily in Java)

Bonus points for any of these skill sets: Kubernetes, Golang, Maven, Git,
Tomcat, Nginx, MySQL/MariaDB, Redis, ElasticSearch, ActiveMQ, Akka, ES6,
ReactJS, NodeJS, Python, Hibernate, Spring, Aerospike, Docker, Big Query

See [https://www.adacado.com/careers/](https://www.adacado.com/careers/) to
apply. Please add "Hacker News" to subject line when submitting your
application!

------
edword
Away | Lead Full Stack Software Engineer | New York, NY | ONSITE, REMOTE |
[https://www.awaytravel.com](https://www.awaytravel.com)

-

Away is modernizing the travel experience, beginning with your luggage, while
striving to set the example for how socially conscious companies should
conduct themselves.

We're looking for a forward-thinking Lead Full Stack Engineer to join our
team. The ideal candidate will be a passionate thought-leader that is adept at
creating elegant, future-facing experiences and technologies.

If you're working with any of the following, drop us a line!

React, JS-In-CSS, Animation/Motion, GraphQL, Universal app builds, Rails

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/away/jobs/823596](https://boards.greenhouse.io/away/jobs/823596)

------
tsimek
Locus Robotics | UI-Robotics | Wilmington, MA | Onsite, Remote |
[http://www.locusrobotics.com/about-
us/careers/](http://www.locusrobotics.com/about-us/careers/)

Locus Robotics has developed a field-proven solution for improving
productivity in rapidly growing and strategic warehouses operations around the
world. Our mobile, autonomous robots work together with human warehouse
associates to deliver real and measurable business value. Our incredible
technology is solving a real problem in fast growing and diverse market
segments.

An important challenge of any robotic system is enabling their use by non-
experts. It will be your role to define how users will interact with and
control the system during tasks such as mapping, calibration, and maintenance.
Working with a small team of dedicated roboticists, you will develop, build
and test a practical robotics solution for a rapidly-evolving market,
e-commerce fulfillment solutions. We work and iterate quickly with very cool
tech, have a transparent company culture and work environment and have a
fully-stocked kitchen!

Responsibilities: -Define our Web/UI technology stack with whatever
architecture and technology fits the bill. -Design sensible frontend APIs
(REST or otherwise) for a distributed software system. -Create user workflows
for setup, operation, and maintenance tasks.

Requirements: -Proficiency with JavaScript. -Familiarity with Python, RDBMS
systems. -Familiarity working within a Linux environment. -3+ years of
experience developing and shipping production software. -Bachelor’s degree in
Computer Science or equivalent experience. -Experience working with ROS,
Robotics, or physical hardware.

Interested? Please apply directly through our Careers Page at
[https://jobs.smartrecruiters.com/LocusRobotics/7439996604490...](https://jobs.smartrecruiters.com/LocusRobotics/743999660449085-robotics-
software-engineer-web-ui)

Locus Robotics is an Equal Opportunity Employer

------
atarkmani
Outcomes4me - [http://outcomes4me.com](http://outcomes4me.com) Senior​
​Mobile​​ ​Engineer - Cambridge - Onsite or Remote - Full Time

Outcomes4me is an early-stage startup in the digital health space based in
Cambridge. We are building an integrated data-platform to transform how
patients and their families discover & navigate treatment options.

We’re looking for talented individuals with modern Javascript stack expertise:
Angular or React, React Native, Flow, TypeScript. If you’re interested in
applying technology to make healthcare better and have relevant (4>yrs) front-
end & mobile experience, please send your resume to jobs [at] outcomes4me
[dot] com or directly message me (i'm one of the founders) abdin [at]
outcomes4me [dot] com

------
mkdk
DivvyCloud | Senior Python Developer | Washington DC ONSITE |
[http://divvycloud.com](http://divvycloud.com)

Looking for local developers deeply familiar with Python 2.7 with extensive
experience using APIs for one or more of AWS, GCP, and Azure. If you fit the
bill, then we should talk.

DivvyCloud is a fully-funded startup based in Arlington, Virginia, currently
looking to expand its talented team of developers. Here at DivvyCloud we are
developing the next generation in cloud automation. By leveraging DivvyCloud’s
event driven automation, our customers are pushing the boundaries of
infrastructure-as-code. Our goal is to build an intelligent autonomous system
that will allow 2 DevOps engineers to manage massively large global
infrastructures.

email: matt@divvycloud.com

------
Recruiting_HPR
HPR| FPGA Design And Verification Engineer - Needham, MA

Responsibilities

• Code Verilog and SystemVerilog for FPGAs.

• Code and design SystemVerilog Verification/Testbenches.

• Code and design hardware simulation systems

Requirements

• Experience with one of these languages: Verilog, VHDL or SystemVerilog for
Synthesis and/or Verification.

• Experience with High-Speed PCB and circuit design and Signal Integrity.

• Extensive Altera/Xilinx FPGA experience

• Strong understanding of networking and protocols

• Analog and Mixed Signal circuit design

• PCIe, DDR SDRAM, Ethernet, XAUI, microprocessors

• BS degree in EE, ECE, CE or equivalent practical experience.

• 4 years minimum of relevant experience (FPGA and PCB Design).

At HPR, You will be joining a talented team of engineers that recognizes and
rewards great ideas. You’ll be valued for your creative ideas and enthusiasm.
You’ll be collaborating with developers, designers, and programmers who live
and breathe innovation.

------
tamcap
Research Square | Software Eng, Full Stack, PHP/JS | REMOTE and/or Durham, NC
| Full Time

Research Square is the leader in ethical author-oriented solutions in the
world of academic publishing and we help researchers succeed through our
world-class technology-enabled services.

We currently have a challenging opportunity for a bright, hardworking, and
self-motivated developer. We are looking for a mid- to senior-level developer
who exhibits personal humility and who strives to enable the success of their
team in our fun and collaborative environment.

More info, and apply at:

[http://researchsquare.applytojob.com/apply/DSMAruTIla/Softwa...](http://researchsquare.applytojob.com/apply/DSMAruTIla/Software-
EngineerPHP?source=hn)

------
s3nnyy
[http://www.ginetta.net](http://www.ginetta.net) | Frontend: Modular CSS (BEM
etc.) & Javascript | Zurich | Salary: 95k-105k CHF| EU passport or eligible to
work in Switzerland

Ginetta is a web consultancy (~ 30 people and 7 engineers). The founder worked
at Google New York in UX and the projects are rather big for Swiss standards.

In this role we look for engineers who are responsible for building large web
projects; you should be able to handle both HTML/CSS best practises (BEM et
al) and the Javascript framework jungle. W don't care if you use Angular,
React or Vue but you must know what you're doing. You should be willing to
work with a team of designers and UX-researchers.

Hiring process:

\- Phone call (getting to know each other)

\- Homework coding task (3 hours max.)

\- Onsite day with us

Send a mail about you to:

jobs@ginetta.tech

------
rbultje
Two Orioles | Video Compression Engineer | New York, NY | Full-time, on-site

At Two Orioles, we're building a team of video compression experts to create
the highest-quality video compression algorithms and deliver this to some of
the biggest video streaming companies in the business.

We're looking for software engineers to enhance and further develop our VP9
and AV1 video encoders. This requires experience in C/C++. Knowledge of (x86)
assembly is a plus. Ideal candidates are familiar with or have experience with
the AV1, VP9, H264 or HEVC bitstream formats or model software and/or have
experience working on (not with) opensource video codec software (x264/5,
ffmpeg/libavcodec, libvpx/aom, etc.).

Interested in building tomorrow's video? Email me at rbultje@twoorioles.com

------
TeMPOraL
What about an experiment with a keyword for working type (open-plan, cubicles,
office, hot desks, etc.), as recently suggested here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15264943](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15264943)?

------
matthewmacleod
Altmetric ([https://altmetric.com](https://altmetric.com)) | Software
Developer | London, UK | Full time | Onsite

Thousands of conversations about scholarly content and scientific research
happen online every day. Altmetric tracks a range of sources to capture and
collate this activity, helping authors, publishers, editors, funders &
researchers monitor and report on the attention surrounding the work they care
about.

As part of our development team, you’ll develop software that processes
hundreds of thousands of mentions and serves over 20 million API requests
every single day.

For more information see
[https://altmetric.workable.com/j/EC3DE49F50](https://altmetric.workable.com/j/EC3DE49F50)

------
adrianh
Soundslice | Product designer | REMOTE | Full time

Soundslice ([https://www.soundslice.com/](https://www.soundslice.com/)) is
"living sheet music." We make web-based, responsive music-notation technology
that you can listen to and interact with. The goal is to be the best way to
learn any piece of music.

See [https://www.soundslice.com/demo](https://www.soundslice.com/demo) for an
example. It's one of the coolest HTML5 web apps in the world that's an actual
business and not a project. When I originally posted it to HN, it stayed at
the top of the homepage for the better part of a day and was universally
praised:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4790636](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4790636)

Soundslice is a small (two-person) business -- you'd be the third. It's
proudly bootstrapped and makes money.

We're looking for a designer. Somebody who's good at the whole design process
-- understanding problems, creating mockups, implementing in HTML/CSS. You
must also be a musician at some level.

WHY WORK HERE:

* You'd work on an amazing product that helps people learn music.

* Design is front-and-center of our product. Much of its value is pure design/UX.

* Excellent work/life balance.

* You'd work with me (one of the people who created Django, plus some other stuff; see holovaty.com). I'm an experienced developer and can teach you a lot, if you're open to it.

More info is at [https://www.soundslice.com/blog/53/job-product-designer-
at-s...](https://www.soundslice.com/blog/53/job-product-designer-at-
soundslice/) and feel free to email me (Adrian Holovaty) at
adrian@soundslice.com.

[No, we are not hiring a programmer. Designers only, please!]

------
maehwasu
BlockMason | React Native Developer, Android/iOS Engineer, Remote or Cayman
Islands, Full Time

BlockMason is a blockchain protocol and application development company,
focused on producing Ethereum-based consumer products that are useable right
now, no promises or vaporware. We have sold over $12M in our token sale, and
have several app products in the pipeline for immediate development.

We are looking for someone with experience rapidly delivering mobile
applications for iOS and Android. React Native is preferred, but ability to
develop for both platforms is also acceptable.

Compensation is extremely competitive if we think the candidate will be a good
fit. This job is open to all nationalities and locations. Email us with a
resume and cover letter at info@blockmason.io .

------
jquast
JobyAviation - Santa Cruz, CA. ONSITE.

IT Infrastructure Eng.
[http://www.jobyaviation.com/careers/?gh_jid=829002](http://www.jobyaviation.com/careers/?gh_jid=829002)

Application Software Eng. (C#)
[http://www.jobyaviation.com/careers/?gh_jid=238558](http://www.jobyaviation.com/careers/?gh_jid=238558)

Data Wrangler (Python)
[http://www.jobyaviation.com/careers/?gh_jid=472239](http://www.jobyaviation.com/careers/?gh_jid=472239)

Embedded Software Eng. (C++)
[http://www.jobyaviation.com/careers/?gh_jid=229230](http://www.jobyaviation.com/careers/?gh_jid=229230)

------
atarkmani
Outcomes4me - [http://outcomes4me.com](http://outcomes4me.com) Senior​
​Mobile​​ ​Engineer - Cambridge - Onsite or Remote - Full Time

Outcomes4me is an early-stage startup in the digital health space based in
Cambridge. We are building an integrated data-platform to transform how
patients and their families discover & navigate treatment options.

We’re looking for talented individuals with modern Javascript stack expertise:
React, React Native, Flow, TypeScript. If you’re interested in applying
technology to make healthcare better and have relevant (4>yrs) front-end &
mobile experience, please send your resume to jobs [at] outcomes4me [dot] com
or directly message me (i'm 1 of founders) abdin [at] outcomes4me [dot] com

------
dlau1
Zenrez | Full Stack Engineer | San Francisco CA | ONSITE | zenrez.com

The Zenrez engineering team is building products that are fundamentally
changing the fitness industry. We’re empowering studio owners to grow their
small businesses and allowing them to focus on what matters most, teaching
their amazing classes. Our core suite of software products cover the full
customer lifecycle for studio owners, from acquisition, to retention, to
recovery.

We are a full-stack JavaScript shop. We deploy to production continuously,
consistently and safely adding value for our customers. Our current focus is
scalability and evolving our service oriented architecture.

Interview process: A take home problem with a follow up phone pairing session
on the solution and 1 onsite interview.

Please email me at daryl AT zenrez DOT com

------
plsoucy
TapClicks | Senior Software Engineers (LAMP and AngularJS) | Montreal, QC |
ONSITE, VISA, SALARY: 80-110k CAD + stock options

* Senior software engineers (back-end (LAMP/PHP 7), front-end (Angular) and full stack)

We build a unified reporting dashboard mostly targeted at marketing agencies,
with connections to 150+ third-party platforms from which we get data through
APIs and FTPs in some cases. We also offer a workflow management tool to help
make our clients more efficient.

TapClicks is #87 in the Inc 5000 list of fastest-growing private US companies
for 2016, and has offices in San Jose (Silicon Valley), Nashville and Boston.

We're looking for people in the Montreal area or willing to move to Montreal.
We're open to sponsoring VISAs for great candidates.

Email me at plsoucy@tapclicks.com if interested. Thanks!

------
jonh1
HackerOne (Hackerone.com) | Engineering & Non-Engineering Roles | San
Francisco, CA | Full-Time | Onsite |
[https://www.hackerone.com/careers](https://www.hackerone.com/careers)

HackerOne is the industry leader in hacker-powered security. Our platform
makes world-class security accessible to everyone by connecting security
conscious teams directly with thousands of friendly hackers who are eager to
help.

More than 800 organizations, including The U.S. Department of Defense, General
Motors, Intel, Uber, Twitter, GitHub, Nintendo, Lufthansa, Panasonic Avionics,
Qualcomm, New Relic, Starbucks, and the CERT Coordination Center trust
HackerOne to find critical software vulnerabilities before criminals can
exploit them.

We’re hiring a multitude of roles across all areas of the business! This is
just a small sample of the roles we’re looking to fill:

\+ Senior Software Engineer:
[https://www.hackerone.com/careers?gh_jid=591116](https://www.hackerone.com/careers?gh_jid=591116)

\+ Senior Product Designer:
[https://www.hackerone.com/careers?gh_jid=593433](https://www.hackerone.com/careers?gh_jid=593433)

\+ Staff Accountant:
[https://www.hackerone.com/careers?gh_jid=857980](https://www.hackerone.com/careers?gh_jid=857980)

\+ Controller:
[https://www.hackerone.com/careers?gh_jid=857967](https://www.hackerone.com/careers?gh_jid=857967)

\+ Customer Success Manager (Enterprise):
[https://www.hackerone.com/careers?gh_jid=789464](https://www.hackerone.com/careers?gh_jid=789464)

I’m a Security Associate myself and not a recruiter, so please keep that in
mind if you do reach out. More than happy to answer any questions about
culture/tech/life here at HackerOne! You can reach me at jon@hackerone.com

------
bcohen123
Kensho Technologies | Data Scientists/Engineers across the stack | Full-
time/Onsite | (Cambridge/Boston)/NYC/DC

Kensho is a leading analytics and machine learning company serving the
financial, healthcare, and national security sectors.

We are backed by investors as diverse as Google, Goldman Sachs, and In-Q-Tel
(the venture arm of the CIA).

We recruit world-class engineers, data scientists, designers, scientists and
researchers, many of whom have PhDs in scientific disciplines. We have a
spectrum of opportunities in Harvard Square, New York City, and Washington,
D.C. for individuals with the right scientific and computing skills.

To see all open positions visit:
[https://www.kensho.com/careers](https://www.kensho.com/careers)

------
bwreilly
Droneseed is trying to address climate change by helping grow forests with
drone swarms - surveying, planting seeds, and combating invasive species.

We are looking for general purpose, motivated technologists who are interested
in the domain and thrive in an autonomous, self directed environment. We
believe in building quality software for the long term using the best
technology for the job. We are especially interested in individuals with
experience in robotics, spatial data, and constraint-based planning.

Our hiring process involves reviewing work you have done, reviewing our stuff,
and pairing up on an open source bug. We want creative, thoughtful, empathetic
people to join a team dedicated to inclusivity and an important mission.

Preferred locations: Los Angeles or Seattle

Contact info@droneseed.co

------
lefrancaiz
BentoBox | Senior Front-End Engineer | New York, NY | www.getbento.co | Full
Time

We make a platform to help restaurants with their digital presence.

We're looking for an experienced front end developer
([https://angel.co/bentobox/jobs/281979-senior-front-end-
engin...](https://angel.co/bentobox/jobs/281979-senior-front-end-engineer)).

This is how I described the position in an email to a contact:

We're looking for an expert front end developer who might hopefully also be a
talented designer, and can help make our restaurant templates awesome. The
ideal person has experience making really great wordpress/shopify/squarespace
themes and knows about the challenges involved in making themes/templates for
CMSes.

------
devgoth
LogicGate | Chicago, IL | ONSITE |
[https://www.logicgate.com](https://www.logicgate.com)

Front-end Engineer LogicGate is looking for a full time Front-end Engineer.
LogicGate is building technology to help businesses automate and track
disorganized processes. Our office is in the heart of River North with less
than 10 minute walks to Brown/Red/Blue CTA train stations and multiple bus
stops. We work with AngularJS, D3, Gulp, SCSS, HTML, and more! We are
currently experimenting with Angular 2.0, Docker, and other cutting edge
technologies.

To apply, please visit
[https://logicgate.workable.com/j/754D01A18B](https://logicgate.workable.com/j/754D01A18B)

------
Manonfry
Busbud | Nodejs developers | Montreal, Canada | ONSITE

Busbud ([https://www.busbud.com](https://www.busbud.com)) is looking for
Node.JS developers.

We mostly use Node.JS, postgresql, React. You'll design, document, create and
improve the Busbud API and everything behind it, powering mobile apps,
websites, partners and analytics. You'll work with our web and app teams to
evolve the API, with our integrations team to improve feature coverage and
with the dev team as a whole to improve performance and reliability. And most
importantly, you'll help users buy their tickets and get to their travel
destination.

Listing: [https://busbud.com/careers](https://busbud.com/careers)

------
dubcanada
MODERNMEDIA | [https://modernmedia.ca](https://modernmedia.ca) | Drupal
Developer | Halifax, NS | Onsite, Remote | Full-Time

Modern Media has been a fore runner in digital marketing excellence. Modern
Media works with provincial, regional and national brands on a variety of
digital marketing projects including: mobile responsive website design &
development, email marketing solutions, online contesting, search marketing,
and more.

See for more details and too apply -
[https://www.careerbeacon.com/en/posting/678373/modern-
media/...](https://www.careerbeacon.com/en/posting/678373/modern-media/php-
developer/halifax-city)

------
BenderV
Doctrine | Data Scientist | Paris | Doctrine.fr | ONSITE

Doctrine is the "Google" for the case-law in France! We are a young startup
with a huge growth. We are disrupting the legal market at a very high pace.
First in France, soon in Europe. We use DL / NLP to automate lawyers' interns
jobs! and we have a deep focus on User Experience.

We are looking for young & smart french-speaking Data Scientists that have
experience in NLP / Deep Learning.

Apply here:
[https://www.doctrine.fr/recrutement](https://www.doctrine.fr/recrutement) or
see our open positions on Angel List:
[https://angel.co/doctrine-/jobs](https://angel.co/doctrine-/jobs)

------
debuggest
InComm | Senior Software Engineer, Software Engineer, Manager - Prod Support |
Portland, OR | ONSITE |
[http://tinyurl.com/ycjlyn3w](http://tinyurl.com/ycjlyn3w)

InComm works in the stored value industry (think gift cards and prepaid
cards). The Portland office is chiefly working with loyalty programs, APIs,
and customer front-end applications. We work chiefly with React+Redux and .NET
and working towards a DevOps culture. Work downtown, get a free parking or
TriMet pass, free lunch and breakfast once a week, and work in a really
collaborative culture. Send me an email at rfaaberg at thenameofthecompany dot
com if you're interested.

Project Manager - [https://careers-incomm.icims.com/jobs/6848/project-
manager/j...](https://careers-incomm.icims.com/jobs/6848/project-
manager/job?in_iframe=1)

Manager, Production Support - [https://careers-
incomm.icims.com/jobs/6565/manager%2c-produc...](https://careers-
incomm.icims.com/jobs/6565/manager%2c-production-support/job?in_iframe=1)

Software Engineer - [https://careers-incomm.icims.com/jobs/6556/software-
engineer...](https://careers-incomm.icims.com/jobs/6556/software-
engineer/job?in_iframe=1)

Senior Software Engineer - [https://careers-incomm.icims.com/jobs/6553/senior-
software-e...](https://careers-incomm.icims.com/jobs/6553/senior-software-
engineer/job?in_iframe=1)

Senior Systems Engineer - [https://careers-incomm.icims.com/jobs/6020/senior-
systems-en...](https://careers-incomm.icims.com/jobs/6020/senior-systems-
engineer/job?in_iframe=1)

All Portland jobs - [http://tinyurl.com/ycjlyn3w](http://tinyurl.com/ycjlyn3w)

------
di
PromptWorks | Software Engineer, Senior Software Engineer, Agile Project
Manager, Business Analyst | Philadelphia PA | ONSITE |
[https://promptworks.com/jobs](https://promptworks.com/jobs)

We are a development shop that focuses on software craftsmanship. Our calling
is to help companies create amazing, intuitive web & mobile applications,
APIs, products, and services.

Pair programming, continuous integration & delivery, kaizen, and TDD/BDD are
core practices of our day-to-day work.

We love polyglots. We use lots of Ruby, Python and JavaScript (mostly React
and React-Native), some Elixir and Go.

[https://www.promptworks.com/jobs/](https://www.promptworks.com/jobs/)

------
usethis
Holidu | Multiple jobs (backend, frontend, Data Analytics) | Munich, Germany |
Full-time, Onsite | [https://holidu.com/careers](https://holidu.com/careers)

Do you want to learn something new everyday and want to build something big?
Do you want to take responsibility? Do you love to deal with the newest
technologies and with holidays? Then you are the perfect match for us.

Tech: Java, Play, ElasticSearch, Node.js, React, AWS, Tenserflow, etc.

We are looking for:

\- DevOps Engineer (m/f)

\- Working Student Frontend Development (m/f)

\- Working Student Java Development (m/f)

\- Intern Technical Product Management (m/f)

\- iOS Developer (m/f)

\- Android Developer (m/f)

\- Technical Product Manager (m/f)

\- (Senior) Fullstack/Java Developer (m/f)

\- (Senior) Frontend Developer (m/f)

\- Junior Backend Developer (m/f)

If you have any questions, please email us at: dev@holidu.com

------
cullenking
Ride With GPS | Portland, OR | Software Engineer (backend Rails/misc, frontend
React/misc, iOS, Android) | Full-time, ONSITE |
[https://ridewithgps.com](https://ridewithgps.com)

We are a small, bootstrapped and profitable business focusing on providing
software for cyclists and organizations serving cyclists. We are a team of 13
full-time and on-site employees, roughly split half and half between
engineering+design and support. We have a comprehensive pair of mobile apps
that integrate into our web based service, allowing users to record and
navigate their bike rides, as well as a website that allows our users to
create and discover new rides.

We are looking to grow our development team. My co-founder and I both are
part-time backend devs, and we have a dedicated Rails engineer who will be
taking on some more infrastructure/dev-ops related tasks, so our immediate
need is someone with solid Rails or other backend experience. Skills are
prioritized over knowledge of specific frameworks. We would also love to hear
from a mobile dev with extensive UX passion and experience, to round out our
technically strong mobile team. Finally, we can always use another solid
frontend engineer who has React or other similar experience.

Our team is comprised of various types of cyclists, some more passionate than
others, and all enjoying a mix of biking related activities. MTB / Adventure /
Road / Race / Commute are all well represented, and we respect a wide variety
of bicycling experience. We offer excellent work/life balance, competitive
salaries, and love to support our employees with anything cycling related. We
provide excellent fully covered health/vision/dental, a 10% matched 401k, and
a bike budget to spend after your first 90 days. We are family friendly (a
third of our team have kids) and offer paid maternity/paternity leave.

Contact cullen@ridewithgps.com for details. Please include a resume and a
brief email based cover letter explaining your experience in the industry, as
well as your personal experiences with cycling.

Thanks!

------
jackar
Petal | Software Engineer | NYC| Full-time, ONSITE
[https://www.petalcard.com](https://www.petalcard.com)

We are on a mission to reinvent consumer lending by intelligently granting
credit to those who traditionally have been shut out of the market. We're
using cutting edge modeling techniques and a world-class user experience to
build a credit card experience that fixes long-standing industry problems.
We're looking for talented engineers to join the team and continue making our
vision reality.

Stack: Python, JavaScript, Flask, React, React Native, AWS

Apply at [https://careers.petalcard.com/](https://careers.petalcard.com/) or
email me at jack@petalcard.com

------
alexbilbie
Popsa | Software Engineer | London | ONSITE

Popsa is an e-Commerce startup that uses data to automatically create
personalised prints such as photobooks, calendars, posters, canvases, and
postcards.

Our mobile app is live in 10 languages and we ship to 38 countries around the
world. We're launching in new territories at a steady pace.

Our vision is to generate beautiful keep-sake mementos and personal photo-
diaries entirely in the background - selecting the best user-generated content
via machine learning algorithms before programmatically designing an
appropriate layout.

More information about the role here - [https://blog.popsa.com/senior-
platform-engineer/](https://blog.popsa.com/senior-platform-engineer/)

Email: jobs@popsa.com

------
dazbradbury
OpenRent | London, UK | Full-Time | ONSITE |
[https://www.openrent.co.uk](https://www.openrent.co.uk)

OpenRent is the way people rent property online - a force for good in an
industry tarnished by rip-off agencies. Enabled by an unrelenting focus on
technology, we now let more properties than any high-street agency in the UK.
In the last 12m we let over £11.5bn worth of property, without charging any
admin fees to tenants.

Following our recent £4.4m fund raise [1] we've been growing the team and
still have a couple of positions open. We're looking for generalists, thought-
leaders, and those with a passion for solving real-world problems.

You'll be working in a close-knit team, directly with the founders, and have
full autonomy to work on, and how best, to solve the biggest problems in the
industry. We find problems and improve customer experiences via code every
day.

\- Core Team (non-technical) | £21K – £29K + options |
[https://angel.co/openrent/jobs/75876-core-
team](https://angel.co/openrent/jobs/75876-core-team)

\- Front-End Developer (JS) | £80k (negotiable based on experience) | up to
0.25% equity | [https://angel.co/openrent/jobs/143011-front-end-
developer](https://angel.co/openrent/jobs/143011-front-end-developer)

See all current openings:
[https://angel.co/openrent/jobs](https://angel.co/openrent/jobs)

Recent press coverage: -
[https://angel.co/openrent/activity#press](https://angel.co/openrent/activity#press)

Contact via AngelList or email in profile. Look forward to meeting you!

[1] - [https://techcrunch.com/2017/03/03/openrent-the-uk-online-
let...](https://techcrunch.com/2017/03/03/openrent-the-uk-online-let...).

------
ebounty
Amazon Alexa Data Services | Boston or Seattle | Full time

Alexa is always getting smarter. Join the team that trains her. Love working
with data? We have the team for you! The Alexa Data Services (ADS)
organization provides data creation, curation, and analytics services to help
develop, test, and train the Alexa AI. We work closely with internal customers
like Machine Learning Science modeling teams, providing the critical data they
need to improve Alexa’s Automatic Speech Recognition and Natural Language
Understanding models and domain features.

Interested in improving the AI logic for Alexa? Please send me a note! I'd
love to hear from you as we build this new, small team in Boston and Seattle.
Cheers, Emma ebbounty@amazon.com

------
rudasi
Trexo Robotics | Toronto | Full-time | Onsite | VISA | www.trexorobotics.com
Trexo Robotics is an exoskeleton robotics start up working towards making
mobility a reality for the disabled and elderly. Founded by Waterloo
mechatronics graduates we strive to provide a strong engineering culture and
believe in getting things done. Currently Trexo Robotics is working on a
rehabilitation exoskeleton for children with lower body movement disorders
such as Cerebral Palsy and is looking for Robotics engineers to help with
controls software and mechanical design. Please apply at:
[https://angel.co/trexo-robotics/jobs](https://angel.co/trexo-robotics/jobs)

~~~
gejose
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IzxVhkBYOWg&t=2s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IzxVhkBYOWg&t=2s)

------
shan28harris
SmugMug | Senior Frontend Engineer | Mountain View, CA | Onsite |
[https://www.smugmug.com/](https://www.smugmug.com/)

If you’re all about making the online world a more beautiful place…if you
obsess about form usability, automated test coverage, security and mobile-
first design strategy…if you ACTUALLY read the specs…if you’re looking to flex
your flexbox and ES6 skills in a constantly moving, data-driven development
environment—you may just be the senior frontend developer we're searching for.

Click here for more info: [https://jobs.smugmug.com/Job-
Openings?gh_jid=586094](https://jobs.smugmug.com/Job-Openings?gh_jid=586094)

------
mertens
CrazyGames | Full-stack developer | Leuven, Belgium (20 minutes from Brussels
by train) | Hiring Full-time and Part-time

CrazyGames.com is a browser games company reaching 5 million people per month,
based in Leuven, Belgium. We're looking for a full-stack developer who will be
the second full-time employee (and the third developer). The qualifications
we're looking for are general web software engineering. Our stack is
Javascript (Server-side rendered React) and Python (Django) running on AWS.

A full job description can be found here:
[https://www.crazygames.com/jobs](https://www.crazygames.com/jobs)

If you are interested or know someone who might be, you can reach out to
raf@crazygames.com.

------
evand
Canonical | Developer Advocate | Work from home | Full-time

I'm looking for an experienced Developer Advocate to join a globally-
distributed team driving advocacy for Snapcraft
([https://snapcraft.io](https://snapcraft.io)) and the optimised version of
Ubuntu for IoT ([https://ubuntu.com/core](https://ubuntu.com/core)).

You can email me (ev@ubuntu.com) or learn more about the role here:
[https://ldd.tbe.taleo.net/ldd03/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?...](https://ldd.tbe.taleo.net/ldd03/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=CANONICAL&cws=1&rid=1294)

------
resalisbury
Checker | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | Onsite

modern and compliant background checks, focused on building a fairer future
for applicants. growing and profitable, an unusual combination for the Bay
Area :) great engineering centric culture. co-founded by engineers. 130+ ppl,
35+ eng.

Forbes Next Billion Dollar Company:
[http://bit.ly/2q8T5Kk](http://bit.ly/2q8T5Kk)

4+ years relevant work experience

[http://bit.ly/eng-fullstack](http://bit.ly/eng-fullstack)

[http://bit.ly/eng-backend](http://bit.ly/eng-backend)

[http://bit.ly/eng-machine-learning](http://bit.ly/eng-machine-learning)

------
evarghese
PLOS | Site Reliability Engineer | Cambridge, UK or San Francisco, CA, USA |
ONSITE | Full time |
[https://www.plos.org/careers](https://www.plos.org/careers) PLOS was founded
in 2001 as a nonprofit Open Access publisher, innovator and advocacy
organization with a mission to accelerate progress in science and medicine by
leading a transformation in research communication.

As Site Reliability Engineer, you participate in enhancing and maintaining
systems infrastructure for Virtualized, and Physical IT environment and
support production web applications.

Please let me know if you have any specific questions.

P.S we do have other jobs open in the SF and Cambridge office, please check
our careers page.

------
JamieKobalt
Kobalt Music - Full Time - On-Site (London) Software Engineers, Product
Managers, Data Engineers, DevOps, Infrastructure - All Levels.

Kobalt Music Group is the leading global, independent music services company,
offering Music Publishing, Label Services, and Neighbouring Rights services
worldwide.

We use technology to provide unparalleled transparency, serving artists,
songwriters, and publishers with licensing management works and rights
distribution, royalty collection and processing, online data and royalty
statements and creative services.

We have been very successful and today, around 50% of music on Spotify’s “New
Music Friday” playlist is influenced in some way by Kobalt.

Tech Stack: Java, PHP, JavaScript, Oracle, AWS, Docker + lots more.

kobaltmusic.com/company/careers

------
liviavs
Lendable | Senior Software Engineers | London | Full Time | Onsite | Salary:
£60k-£80k

Join Lendable - the UK's fastest growing lending platform. We're a small team
of high performers who have built outstanding tech to deliver real innovation
in Fintech in the form of automated lending. Well-funded (£100M+) and
profitable after only three years. We are always on the lookout for talented
software engineers and data scientists to help us get further, faster. If you
want to work for an ambitious and fun-loving tech startup, look no further and
join us in our awesome loft office in Shoreditch.

Challenging project, no boring CMS work, real application development.
Experience with Symfony 3 and PHP 7 is required.

Apply: email livia@lendable.co.uk

------
lnnguyen
LinkedIn | Senior Mobile Engineer- iOS or Android | Sunnyvale & San Francisco,
CA | On-Site | Full-time

The ideal candidate will be passionate about providing the best experience
possible to our users – from UI/UX design to speed and performance. You will
think critically to develop the native LinkedIn apps for iPhone, iPad,
Android, and HTML5 mobile web apps for mobile browsers.

Responsibilities: • Design and execute user-facing features for the native
LinkedIn native apps on one or more devices (Android, iPhone/iPad) by
leveraging mobile operating system frameworks for multi-threading, persisting
data, and managing user experience and graphics across multiple screen sizes.

If interested, please send resumes to Lnnguyen@linkedin.com

------
stashteam
Stash Invest | Software Engineers (Backend, iOS, Android, Frontend Web App
Developers), Data Scientist, Director of Information Security | New York, NY |
Full-time | Onsite

Hi all! Stash is investing, simplified. With a mission to bring financial
education and literacy to everyone, regardless of income, the Stash team has
built an investing platform where people can "learn by doing" with as little
as $5.

We have over a million users, raised our Series C in July brining our total
funding raised to $78.75M, and are a 2017 Webby Award Winner.

Check out our career page for our open roles:
[http://grnh.se/3rolbe1](http://grnh.se/3rolbe1)

Feel free to reach out at bcheung@stashinvest.com with any questions!

------
ryanglasgow
Mixboard | Founding Engineer | San Francisco | Onsite

The average team spends 30% of their time looking for information. Mixboard
([http://mixboard.com](http://mixboard.com)) fixes that by making workplace
content centralized, trackable and searchable. Think GitHub for Cloud
documents and file uploads.

Previously I was on the founding team for 4 successfully acquired startups and
PM #1 at Weebly.

Right now Mixboard is pre-launch and it's an exciting time for you to join.
The private beta kicks off this week and teams from top tech companies have
committed to product trials. The tech stack is React / Redux, Ruby on Rails,
and Postgres.

Interested in learning more? Let's chat! My email is ryan@mixboard.com

------
MarkMc
Springbok Solutions Ltd | C++ Developer | London, UK | Full-Time or Part-Time
| REMOTE | £50K

I’m looking for a C++ developer with at least 3 years experience to help me
port a large macOS Objective C++ application to Windows. You must be familiar
with Windows system calls and the UI event loop, debugging with Visual Studio
or gdb/lldb. Experience with Mac Objective C/C++, XCode, git and gradle is a
bonus. You must be fluent in English, have fast internet connection, and be in
a timezone that allows you to work at least 4 hours between 10am and 10pm
Sydney time. Email CV to mark dot mclaren at solaraccounts.co.uk, and if
possible include links to code you have written on GitHub or stack overflow.

------
saucelabs
Sauce Labs (San Francisco, CA, Vancouver, B.C., Berlin, Germany)

Sauce Labs provides the world’s largest cloud-based platform for the automated
testing of web and mobile applications. Its award-winning service eliminates
the time and expense of maintaining an in-house testing infrastructure,
freeing development teams of any size to innovate and release better software,
faster.

We are currently looking for:

 _Java Software Engineer (m /f)_

 _Senior Datacenter Engineer_

 _Software Engineer (Cloud Infrastructure)_

 _Software Engineer (Emulator /Simulator Cloud)_

 _Software Engineer- Web Frontend (m /f)_

If you’re interested in joining Sauce Labs and would like to learn more,
please visit: [https://saucelabs.com/careers](https://saucelabs.com/careers)

------
mbesto
Lumenier / GetFPV | VP of E-Commerce | Full-time + On-site Sarasota, FL |
[http://www.lumenier.com/](http://www.lumenier.com/)
[https://www.getfpv.com/](https://www.getfpv.com/)

We're the largest e-commerce supplier of drone parts based in North America
and growing fast. We're looking to hire a full-time VP of E-Commerce that can
completely take over our e-commerce platform.

Key requirements are:

Understanding of Magento, Google Analytics, PPC campaigns, online marketing

If you like drones, and more importantly building/racing drones, working at
Lumenier is a blast.

My contact info is in my profile (I'm an hands-on advisor to the company)

------
liviavs
Lendable | Senior Software Engineers | London | Full Time | Onsite | £60k-£80k

Join Lendable - the UK's fastest growing lending platform. We're a small team
of high performers who have built outstanding tech to deliver real innovation
in Fintech in the form of automated lending. Well-funded (£100M+) and
profitable after only three years. We are always on the lookout for talented
software engineers and data scientists to help us get further, faster. If you
want to work for an ambitious and fun-loving tech startup, look no further and
join us in our awesome loft office in Shoreditch.

Challenging project, no boring CMS work, real application development.
Experience with Symfony 3 and PHP 7 is required.

Apply: email livia@lendable.co.uk

------
steejk
TrustFlight | iOS & Full-stack developers | Birmingham UK, REMOTE

TrustFlight is a young, ambitious company specialising in the use of
Blockchain for the aviation industry. We have already established a platform
for the service and are now in the process of developing targetted
applications for pilots, engineers, airlines and business aviation operators.
We are solving real problems in an industry heavily reliant on manual record
keeping and legacy systems.

We are currently looking for iOS and full-stack developers to join the team
and help develop our first app for operators. This is a great opportunity to
work in an early-stage company, solving problems in a high-value industry.

For more details, send us a message: jobs@trustflight.io

------
ScotterC
ONSITE Nairobi, Kenya or Lagos, Nigeria Sr. Director Engineering & Sr.
Director Product

Andela is a network of technology leaders dedicated to advancing human
potential. We help companies build high-performing distributed engineering
teams by investing in Africa’s most talented software developers. Based in
NYC, SF, Lagos, Nairobi, and Kampala, Andela is catalyzing the growth of tech
ecosystems across the African continent while solving the global technical
talent shortage.

Link for more info
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/andela/jobs/859126](https://boards.greenhouse.io/andela/jobs/859126)
Reach out to met at scotter AT andela.com if interested

------
guptabot
GreyOrange | Multiple Positions | Gurgaon, IN | Fulltime | ONSITE

GreyOrange is re-imagining the warehousing & supply-chain industry. We design,
manufacture and deploys advanced robotics systems for automation at
distribution and fulfillment centers. Our expertise in robotics, hardware and
software engineering helps companies solve operational inefficiencies in their
warehouses. With in-house Mechanical, Electrical, Embedded, UI/UX, Software
Development and Quality Assurance teams, GreyOrange ensures the unquestioned
quality of all our products.

Positions:

\- Tech Lead - Electronics

\- Technical Architect - Mechanical Engineering

\- Ops & Analytics Lead

\- Engineers - Mechanical and Software

\- Product Managers

\- Embedded Engineers

\- Software Tech Leads

\- Software Engineering Manager

and many more.. Website: www.greyorange.com Write to: harshal [dot] g [at]
greyorange.sg

------
positr0n
Dallas, TX | Backend Dev, Frontend Dev, Full Stack | Full-time | Onsite |
[http://headstorm.com](http://headstorm.com)

We're a fast growing, high-powered technology firm dedicated to solving the
most ambitious technical problems. From strategy through execution, we deliver
big ideas, craft products with purpose, and create extraordinary experiences.

We are looking for highly-capable individuals that can solve technical
problems unbound to any particular technology stack. We leverage cutting-edge
technologies (clojure, react and react-native, docker, etc) and work with some
cool, high-profile clients.

Shoot me an email at recruiting@headstorm.com and come learn about our amazing
culture.

------
larsnlden
Robin | Full-Stack Engineer | Toronto | Full-Time | Onsite

Team Robin here, re-shaping the way you discover and gain acccess to live
events--even before they go on sale ! We're building an ecosystem of apps to
reduce the barrier to entry for unforgettable experiences.

We are a small team of 6 and looking to hire our third developer as we wrap up
our seed round financing. We run express/postgres/docker on the backend and
react/redux on the front-end, using all kinds of the latest JS goodies.

If you like tackling fundamentally difficult problems with tech, we want to
chat! Write to Cam <cam@tryrobin.co> and tell us about your favourite live
experience :) We are a Techstars alumni company located in the DMZ.

------
zoba
Reside | Software Engineer / Senior Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA |
Fulltime | ONSITE

Reside is building a modern real estate brokerage, with the aim of unseating
dinosaur brokerages like Remax and Coldwell-Banker. We are Series A and have
~23 employees. There are 6 folks on the engineering team, so plenty of space
to make an impact. We use React, Firebase, and Node and contribute heavily to
open source. Reside is committed to creating an inclusive and diverse company.

Interview process: screening phone call, take home challenge, then 4 hour
onsite.

Software Engineer: [http://grnh.se/3aytm11](http://grnh.se/3aytm11)

Feel free to reach out to me directly, chris@residebrokerage.com

------
maxpoint_jobs
Maxpoint | Data Science , Engineering, and Management roles | Austin, TX and
Raleigh, NC

We are looking for numerous engineering roles, particularly in software
engineering, data science and management.

If you enjoy working on Big Data problems using Pandas, Jupyter, Spark, Hadoop
we are very interested in having you!

Email me directly using the email in my profile, and I can fast-track you
through the recruitment process.

company: [https://maxpoint.com/us/company/](https://maxpoint.com/us/company/)

full job list: [https://maxpoint.com/us/careers/job-
openings/](https://maxpoint.com/us/careers/job-openings/)

------
jayzee
Quartzy | Palo Alto, CA | Onsite (Relocation provided)

Quartzy helps hundreds of thousands of scientists improve the efficiency of
their research by saving them time and money. Our team is passionate about
accelerating scientific research through well-designed, meaningful tools for
labs in academic institutions as well as pharma/biotech companies.

Software/API Engineer: [http://grnh.se/7nl1uo](http://grnh.se/7nl1uo)

Front-end Engineer: [http://grnh.se/286iwp1](http://grnh.se/286iwp1)

More openings:
[https://www.quartzy.com/careers](https://www.quartzy.com/careers)

------
ricoued
LiveStories / Sr. Software Eng. - Full Stack & Front End / Seattle, WA / full
time, onsite.

We are looking for a full stack and/or Front End Sr. Software Engineer to work
on our civic data platform.

If you: \- have experience working with lots of data, visualization and
exploration UX \- want to join a small team to make your mark \- resonate with
the mission of making civic data accessible and actionable. \- have a solid
experience with ReactJS and NodeJS.

I would like to hear from you. We are building a large library of civic data,
normalizing data from CDC, Census, BLS, and more. Our customers use that data
to impact their communities.

Check us out at www.livestories.com. Apply on our careers link and mention HN.

------
rglasgow
Mixboard.com | Founding Engineer (Full Stack) | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE

The average employee spends 30% of their time looking for information.
Mixboard fixes that with its platform for teams to centralize, track and
search across all their workplace content. Think GitHub for Cloud documents
and file uploads. Previously I was on the founding team for 4 successfully
acquired startups and PM #1 at Weebly.

Right now Mixboard is pre-launch and it's an exciting time for you to join.
Private beta kicks off this week and teams from Facebook, Lyft and Weebly have
committed to product trials. The tech stack is React / Redux, Ruby on Rails
and Postgres.

Want to learn more? Let’s chat! My email is ryan@mixboard.com

------
nolanbrown23
Lyte | [https://uselyte.com/](https://uselyte.com/) | San Francisco, CA |
Full-time, onsite | Frontend (React.js) | Backend (Django, Postgres)

Lyte is a Post-Primary ticketing platform for sold out events. We’ve partnered
with some of the biggest names in the live entertainment industry to help
eliminate the secondary market (scalping) and save fans money when buying
tickets to sold out shows. We work directly with the Promoters, Artists and
Teams as an extension of the primary box office, helping them control their
events end-to-end.

We looking for:

\- Frontend Engineers (React/HTML/CSS)

\- Backend Engineers (Python, Django)

\- Data Scientist (Pandas, Python, Django)

\- Customer Support

\- Operations Analyst

Email: engineering@uselyte.com

------
philipeller
Munich (GER) | ONSITE | Fulltime | blik -
[https://www.blik.io](https://www.blik.io) \- Taking part in Techstars IoT
Accelerator, New York |

* Software Architect for IoT Platform [https://goo.gl/gDa4ES](https://goo.gl/gDa4ES)

* Embedded Engineer [https://goo.gl/J5kEX1](https://goo.gl/J5kEX1)

Our customers are BMW, Volkswagen and Bosch and we want to make their entire
flow of goods of hundreds of thousands of items visible in real time. Our
solution combines Hard- and Software to enable a fully transparent supply-
chain around the entire world.

Contact us through talent@blik.io

------
larsnlden
Robin | Full-Stack Engineer | Toronto | Full-Time | Onsite

Team Robin here, re-shaping the way you discover and gain acccess to live
events--even before they go on sale ! We're building an ecosystem of apps to
reduce the barrier to entry for unforgettable experiences.

We are a small team of 6 and looking to hire our third developer as we wrap up
our seed round financing. We run express/postgres/docker on the backend and
react/redux on the front-end, using all kinds of the latest JS goodies.

If you like tackling fundamentally difficult problems with tech, we want to
chat! Write to Cam <cam@tryrobin.co> and tell us about your favourite live
experience :)

We are a Techstars alumni company located in the DMZ.

------
brookevd
Outpost Games | Fullstack Web Developer | Remote | Part-time

We're looking for a experienced web developer to own and improve the web
presence for our upcoming game, SOS (sosgame.com).

We're a ventured backed gaming startup located in South San Francisco
comprised of game veterans from across the industry. Ideal candidate would be
someone with experience running a corporate web presence, who appreciates a
flexible schedule.

Please apply via the link below or ping me with questions (email in my
profile).

[https://jobs.lever.co/outpostgames/fd40476d-1538-4bd8-9ecb-6...](https://jobs.lever.co/outpostgames/fd40476d-1538-4bd8-9ecb-630a86adaf6c)

------
sgy
REF10 | Full-Time Android & iOS Engineers | Europe |
[https://ref10.com/26](https://ref10.com/26) &
[https://ref10.com/27](https://ref10.com/27)

We work with companies to help them acquire the best talent by talking to all
candidates that get referred to us and reward whoever referred them.

73% of our current users are on mobile devices; we think it's a good time to
have a good mobile client. We're looking for native mobile apps hackers (React
Native could also be considered), with good sense for design and fluent
English.

You can get in touch via one[at]ref10[dot]com

------
justboxing
Hi, I'm manually curating the VISA OK i.e. Work Visa / Work Permit Sponsorship
Jobs in this thread and posting them at
[http://www.visaok.in/](http://www.visaok.in/)

Also started publishing "Visa Guides" for several countries, which shows you
various startup and entrepreneur visas available for you.

Here [http://www.visaok.in/work-permit/blog/](http://www.visaok.in/work-
permit/blog/)

If you are a job seeker looking for a WORK VISA, feel free to let me know what
changes and updates you'd like to see on the site. Bug reports also welcome.

email: theblogdoctor @ gmail

------
rglasgow
Mixboard.com | Technical Co-founder or Engineer #1 | San Francisco, CA |
ONSITE

The average employee spends 30% of their time looking for information.
Mixboard fixes that with its platform for teams to centralize, track and
search across all their workplace content. Think GitHub for Cloud documents
and file uploads.

Previously I was on the founding team for 4 successfully acquired startups and
PM #1 at Weebly.

Right now Mixboard is pre-launch and it's an exciting time for you to join.
Private beta kicks off this week and teams from Facebook, Lyft and Weebly have
committed to product trials. The tech stack is React / Redux, Ruby on Rails
and Postgres.

Want to learn more? Let’s chat! My email is ryan@mixboard.com

------
awill
Amazon Web Services - Lambda | Software Engineer | Seattle, WA | ONSITE

Come and join Lambda’s backend data plane team:

\- Software Development Engineer, Lambda:
[https://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/573767](https://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/573767)

You can also email me your resume - wantony [AT] amazon.com. Please add 'HN'
to the subject.

(*) Note, I currently don’t have openings for interns or recent college grads.
For internships or recent college grads positions please apply here:
[https://www.amazon.jobs/en/team/university-
tech](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/team/university-tech)

------
tekkno89
CreditCards.com | Senior DevOps Engineer | Pasadena,CA

[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3LfS4jwK](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3LfS4jwK)

Be a part of a company that provides intelligent information and unique
experiences to hundreds of millions of consumers each year. We help consumers
to save money through smart financial decisions. We experiment and learn with
new technologies and large datasets to better serve our consumers and our
enterprise partners. Top financial institutions and publishers work with us
... you should, too!

[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3LfS4jwK](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3LfS4jwK)

------
compassing
Premise Data (www.premise.com) | San Francisco, Seattle, Portland |Sr Android
Engineer | Onsite | Fulltime

Premise Data is looking for Android Engineers who care about using their craft
to have a positive impact on people's lives. We do work that is challenging,
impactful, and we have fun doing it. Help solve the problem of learning about
ground truth in disparate areas of the globe by making connections with local
communities and enabling them to report their daily experiences. Also, Premise
has great benefits and pay is competitive. HMU if you have questions!

To apply: [http://grnh.se/i2ajq81](http://grnh.se/i2ajq81)

------
wczekalski
Pasmo | Warsaw, Poland | Full-time |
[http://pasmo.co/jobs](http://pasmo.co/jobs)

    
    
      * Frontend Developers
      * Mobile Developers (React Native/iOS/Android)
      * OCaml Developers
      * UX Designer
    

Pasmo is a music streaming platform which allows to create and listen to audio
shows with music and commentary.

    
    
      ==========
      Tech stack
      ==========
    
      * OCaml and Reason (across the whole stack)
      * GraphQL
      * A little bit of Kotlin and Swift for native modules on mobile
    

If you want to be part of what we do contact me regardless of your skills.

Apply at: jobs@pasmo.co

------
quasardb
quasardb | Market Finance Solutions Engineer | Paris and NYC | ONSITE

Who we are: We are the makers of high performance time series database.

There are two positions, one in Paris, one in NYC.

Your job is to ensure the success of our customer in market finance via the
proper usage of the QuasarDB technology, evangelize its features, by writing
white papers, code samples, demonstrations, and work with the R&D team to make
sure the features are linked to actual use cases.

[http://www.quasardb.net/jobs/jobs/2017/09/28/solutions-
engin...](http://www.quasardb.net/jobs/jobs/2017/09/28/solutions-
engineer.html)

------
scosman
Shoebox | Machine Learning Engineers, Backend Engineers | Toronto
[https://shoeboxapp.com/joinus](https://shoeboxapp.com/joinus)

Shoebox is a service to relive your best moments through photos. Millions of
users have synced billions of photos to our cloud. Our latest efforts focus on
building machine learning models that can predict how a person will feel or
behave when presented with a photo.

We are working on interesting problems at a scale that's hard to come by: we
have billions of photos. It's a unique opportunity to work on a small smart
team, tackle big problems, ship new projects often and learn a lot.

------
simpixelated
Native Axis ([https://nativeaxis.com](https://nativeaxis.com)) | QA Engineer |
San Diego, CA | REMOTE

We provide automated and on-demand marketing services for Real Estate agents.
We're a small team, fully remote, but we prefer local candidates to make it
easier to meet once every couple weeks. We're looking for a QA Engineer with
enough technical skill to debug HTML, CSS, JS issues and build up test
automation.

Stack: Node, React, MySQL, Elasticsearch Jobs page: [https://native-
axis.workable.com/jobs/388563](https://native-axis.workable.com/jobs/388563)

------
antoniadiener
Mark43 | Various engineering roles | New York, NY / Toronto | ONSITE
[https://www.mark43.com/careers/](https://www.mark43.com/careers/)

Fight crime with code

We build software that literally helps save lives. Our clients are police
departments, firefighters and EMTs.

Be a part of an awesome team in a fast-growing startup (featured on multiple
“next startups to break out” lists). Learn more here:
[https://www.mark43.com/careers/](https://www.mark43.com/careers/)

Back-end: Java ElasticSearch Kafka

Front-end: React Redux JavaScript

Hiring:

[Sr|Mid-level] Back End Engineer

[Sr|Mid-level] Front End Engineer

[Sr|Mid-level] Android Engineer

[Sr|Mid-level] Build Engineer

[Sr] Information Security Officer

------
atsaloli
Seeking commission-only sales agent to sell high-quality on-site training on
IT Operations and DevOps.

We deliver on-site training world-wide. Our model achieves real learning: we
have small class sizes, expert instructors, excellent materials, and lots of
practical, hands-on lab exercises that leave the students really knowing their
material and being able to use it.

Customers have told me it's the best training they've ever had, from anybody,
on anything.

I'm partnered with CFEngine, GitLab, Docker, and am a member of the AWS
partner network.

Looking for an independent sales agent. Progressive commission structure (the
more you sell, the more you make!)

Remote and part-time OK.

Email me at: aleksey@verticalsysadmin.com

------
jasonwaters
Adobe | Senior Full-Stack Software Engineer | San Francisco or San Jose | 10+
years exp. |Full-time

We are building the next big thing in Adobe Document cloud using the latest
web technologies. Ideal candidate has broad experience across the tech stack
and can contribute wherever the challenges are. The team is pretty front end
and javascript focused, but also contributes to backends in node/java/python.

[https://adobe.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/external_experienced/job...](https://adobe.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/external_experienced/job/San-
Jose/Sr-Computer-Scientist--Document-Cloud_55718)

------
dwolfand
United Income | Brand New FinTech Startup | Full Stack Engineer - Node and/or
Python background | Onsite in Washington, DC | Full Time

We all are coming from a very successful startup that exited about 2 years
ago. We have a great team and are continuing to hire. Currently looking for a
talented full stack engineer with a background/degree/passion in Math or
Finance along with experience in Node and/or Python. Stack includes React, AWS
(Serverless - API Gateway/Lambda), Node, Python, and more!

More information about us here:
[https://unitedincome.com/](https://unitedincome.com/)

Email: david@unitedincome.com

------
corgis
Gladly | San Francisco, CA | Onsite | Full Time

Open positions: Software Engineers, Senior Product Designer, Senior Product
Manager

\- We’re a well funded startup working on customer service software

\- We have a modern tech stack (React/GoLang/Docker/AWS/Kubernetes) and
product architecture (real-time pubsub microservices) and tons of interesting
problems to solve

\- We have an environment of mutual respect, mentorship and learning from
peers

I’m an engineer, but feel free to email me if you have any questions about any
of the open positions (shelley@gladly.com) or apply via
[https://www.gladly.com/careers/](https://www.gladly.com/careers/)

------
afarrell
GoCardless (YC S11) | London | SRE, Data, Backend and Frontend Engineers |
Onsite | Full-time & Interns | Visa for Full-time

GoCardless is building a payments network for the internet. Since 2011 we've
been focused on simplifying Direct Debit for small and medium companies (who
previously had no access to it) and we're now expanding to serve the largest
companies (think newspapers, utilities) and connect with existing payment
systems in countries all over the world. We already support the UK and Europe
and are aiming to expand to more countries over the next year.

As an engineering team at GoCardless we care most about stable, reliable,
understandable code. We rely on testing and code review and a culture of
frequent constructive feedback. We define and manage our own roadmap and run
projects in whatever way works best for us.

Our stack: Rails, React, Postgres, Elasticsearch, Docker, Chef. We also have a
bit of Go and Python knocking around.

We love learning new things and contributing back to the community. We open
source everything we can[1] and regularly host meetups and hackathons at our
wheelchair-accessable office in Angel. We have a weekly bookclub within the
team and give internal (and external) talks about things that interest us.

Interview process: an intro call, one technical video interview, then a couple
of onsite interviews (coding exercise and some chats - no whiteboards!)

For more info and to apply:
[https://gocardless.com/jobs](https://gocardless.com/jobs). If you've got any
questions, drop me an email (it's in my profile).

[1] Notable examples are Statesman
([https://github.com/gocardless/statesman](https://github.com/gocardless/statesman))
and Coach
([https://github.com/gocardless/coach](https://github.com/gocardless/coach),
which you can learn more about here: [https://gocardless.com/blog/getting-
started-with-coach/](https://gocardless.com/blog/getting-started-with-coach/))

------
NoCookieleft
Phusion B.V. | Amsterdam, Canada | Onsite as well as Remote

Phusion was founded with the belief that server maintenance shouldn’t be
difficult. Over half a million websites worldwide use Passenger to improve web
app performance, boost productivity, and maximize security.

We are looking for a passionate and skilled Developer Advocate/Evangelist who
can help the Passenger team succeed, ideally at our beautiful Amsterdam
office.

Openings: [https://www.phusion.nl/careers](https://www.phusion.nl/careers)

If you are looking to work in small teams in a warm and welcoming environment,
send an email and motivational letter to jobs@phusion.nl

------
baalexander
Iron Ox (W16) | MechEs, SWEs, roboticists, Grower | SF Bay Area | Onsite |
Full-time

Iron Ox is building robotic greenhouses to supply fresh produce year round.
We're a team from Willow Garage, Google[x], and Boeing that are passionate
about deeply understanding and developing the new wave of technology to feed
people. Iron Ox is a well-funded startup backed by Y Combinator and located in
the SF Bay Area.

We're growing quickly and hiring a range of positions, including mechanical
engineers, software engineers, roboticists, and a Head Grower.

Learn more at [http://ironox.com/jobs.html](http://ironox.com/jobs.html)

------
vivintjobs
Vivint.SmartHome | Home Automation - IoT, AI, Making Cool Stuff | Salt Lake
City, UT | Onsite | vivintjobs.com

At our Vivint Innovation Center, we’re delivering an integrated platform,
award-winning products and the industry’s first artificial intelligence for
the smart home. Check out our openings and join the #SmartHomeRevolution

We are looking for wicked smart engineers across multiple functions, but here
are just a few:

-Data Scientists

-Embedded Software Engineers

-Android Developers

-Hardware Engineers

-iOS Developers

-Product Managers

-Salesforce Developers

-.NET Developers

-Enterprise Architects

-Dev Ops Engineers

Check out all of our openings here:
[https://www.vivint.com/company/careers/team/technology](https://www.vivint.com/company/careers/team/technology)

------
evtothedev
Snapdocs | Rails & Data & Product Engineers | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE,
[https://www.snapdocs.com](https://www.snapdocs.com)

Snapdocs (YC W14, SV Angel) is an early stage, rapidly growing company looking
to fill a variety of engineering roles.

We're a small team tackling the absolutely massive mortgage market. We're
bringing modern, elegant software to a field that still relies on fax machines
and manilla envelopes. We bring security, efficiency and joy to a paper-based
pillar of the US economy.

The type of problems we're tackling involve workflow, product design, data,
and computer vision for mortgage documents. For data, it decides everything we
do. We won't start work on a new feature until we can point to the numbers we
hope to move. Snapdocs' culture is one that trusts its team members to make
smart decisions. This means we value both independent work as well as seeking
collaboration. We're becoming ubiquitous in one segment of the market and
we're looking to expand further.

Skills & Requirements

* Rails Engineer. 3+ years experience, but more is welcome. Ideally, you're a full stack coder. But in reality, you probably lean either towards the front or the back end. That's fine, so long as you know (and enjoy) your strengths.

* Being the 15th member of on a fast-growing technical team. This means helping to form a healthy and happy culture. We strive to be respectful of each other's time and point of view. We're learning how to do this together. We want to create a place where it's OK to fail, and that you know the team has your back the whole way through.

* Self-motivated. To us that means when you get an interesting problem, you will rip into it until you understand its nuances and perhaps have a glimpse of the solution.

* Empathy. We work closely with our customers, meaning phone calls, emails, and sometimes lunch. It is important in this job to listen to them so that we can build what they need and want. Apply at [https://jobs.lever.co/snapdocs](https://jobs.lever.co/snapdocs)

------
AlaskaCasey
Join our fast growing team at Serverless (Serverless.com). We’re a close-knit
team with half of us in San Francisco and half of us distributed. We’re well
funded and work with some of the best VCs in Silicon Valley to bring our
vision to life of simplifying software down to functions and events. Perks
include unlimited paid time off, paid family leave, working with an awesome
team of passionate individuals, and having a ton of autonomy and ownership of
whatever you are working on.

Serverless|Marketing & Brand Designer|San
Francisco|[https://goo.gl/z4Cp3L](https://goo.gl/z4Cp3L)

------
snow_mac
Qwinix | Multiple Positions | Denver, CO | W2 or 1099 | ONSITE

Based in Centennial, CO, we are a software design and development firm with
expertise in Agile/lean, design thinking, DevOps and Continuous Delivery.
Using a global model and our Qwintessentials, we support our partners through
the complete development lifecycle, solving complex problems with elegant
solutions. We approach projects as though they are our own to optimize cost,
reduce turnaround time and maintain your applications to efficiently meet your
business objectives.

Available Positions:

\- Product Owner/Product Manager(multiple)

\- Sr. Java Developer(multiple)

\- QA Automation Engineer(multiple)

\- Sr. DevOps Engineer

\- AEM Engineer

\- AWS Engineer

If interested, please send resumes to abourg@qwinix.io

------
GlobalSignGreg
GlobalSign | Software Engineer, Project Manager, Customer Support |
Portsmouth, NH/Boston/Maidstone/London/Manila/Singapore | ONSITE (Some REMOTE)
| Full-Time

GlobalSign is a Certificate Authority and identity services company providing
cloud-based, highly scalable PKI solutions for enterprises needing to conduct
safe commerce, communications, content delivery and community interactions.

Multiple positions open globally, most on-site and some remote:
[https://www.globalsign.com/en/company/careers/](https://www.globalsign.com/en/company/careers/)

------
aneesh
Datavant [[https://datavant.com/](https://datavant.com/)] | Software Engineers
& Data Scientists | San Francisco, CA | full time, onsite, interns

Datavant is focused on using artificial intelligence to improve the clinical
trial process. We're a small, ambitious SF-based team looking for extremely
talented, entrepreneurial individuals from all backgrounds and experiences to
join us. Backed by Roivant Sciences, we're combining best-in-class data
science with Roivant’s biopharmaceutical research expertise. No healthcare
experience required.

Email us at info@datavant.com to learn more.

------
pjg
Checkbook.io | San Francisco, CA | Full-time, Onsite, Visa | Back-end, full-
stack developer, python | [https://www.checkbook.io](https://www.checkbook.io)

We're solving the problem of paper Checks. Contrary to popular opinion paper
Checks are not going away, 17.2 billion were written in 2015 in the US alone.

We've built a way to send Checks digitally via email. No signup. No app to
download. Going after major paper Check distributors e.g. Class Action lawsuit
distributors etc. Digital Checks provide overnight settlement and obviate
chargebacks, proving to be an advantage over ACH

Email us at jobs@checkbook.io

------
etsy
Etsy | Full Stack Software Engineer | Brooklyn, REMOTE

You'll be helping us build delightful products and experiences for people
buying and selling with Etsy. In the Full-Stack Engineering role you will be
contributing at all levels of our application stack, ranging from back-end
technologies (PHP, MySQL, Memcache) to front-end web interfaces (HTML, CSS,
JavaScript) and native apps (iOS and Android).

The teams working on each feature are pretty small (a few engineers, a
designer, and a product manager), so there's a lot of meaningful
collaboration.

Find out more about this role at
www.etsy.com/careers/job/d6f56ba8-f2f5-45fd-b7ae-9497a68f2c8a

------
dataking
Immunant | Irvine, CA | ONSITE | REMOTE (US-only) | www.immunant.com/page/jobs

Immunant is building systems security tools that prevent vulnerability
exploits.

We are looking to fill the following full-time roles:

1) Compiler, linker, and loader expert. Deep knowledge of C/C++, and ELF as
well as x86, and ARM/AArch64 machine code expected. Previous experience with
compiler and linker development preferred.

2) Rust aficionado for language migration project. Familiarity with all things
Rust expected. Maybe you've contributed to Rust already? Experience with
language parsing, refactoring, analysis, and/or rewriting preferred.

Apply here: www.immunant.com/page/jobs

~~~
unkown-unknowns
Is number two on that list about migrating something _to_ Rust or _from_ Rust?

------
RobotCaleb
Flagship Biosciences | Software Engineer | Westminster CO | 80% remote

Flagship Biosciences is the largest tissue image analysis provider for the
pharma industry, specializing in quantitative tissue interpretation for
immuno-oncology drug development. We have an HPC backend that we leverage to
provide image analysis of extremely large images.

We're looking for one or two more software engineers to help round out our
team.

C++, Java, HPC, OpenGL

You can find more information at [http://www.flagshipbio.com/careers/software-
engineer-5/](http://www.flagshipbio.com/careers/software-engineer-5/)

If you apply please mention HN.

------
tyoung
PlanGrid (www.plangrid.com) - Full time - Onsite - Visa - San Francisco

We create a software platform that's similar to GitHub for construction
blueprints, and are leading the industry's transformation to the cloud. We
easily save enormous ($1B+) building projects worldwide (hospitals,
universities, museums, freeways, stadiums, skyscrapers) hundreds of thousands
of dollars and countless hours each through the construction lifecycle so
projects are delivered on time and under budget. Backed by Sequoia and GV.

Check out [https://jobs.lever.co/plangrid](https://jobs.lever.co/plangrid)

------
Lightbody
Delphix | Sr Director Product Management | Anywhere or SF | Full time

You probably haven't heard of Delphix (yet), but it's pretty awesome: we are
building products that allow developers to get instant access to develop
against realtime, production data (with proper scrubbing of all the personal
data). It's like "time machine" or git for production databases!

Come join us and make developers lives better and application releases faster.
All while also protecting consumer privacy by reducing the chance that copies
of sensitive consumer data get exposed to people who don't need to see it.

You can reach me directly at patrick@delphix.com

------
analyst74
TuneIn | San Francisco, Los Angeles | ONSITE, US remote OK

We're an online listening(radio, sport, podcasts, etc) startup with ~60
million monthly active listners in a very competitive market. The company is
about 150 people, with steady revenue and plenty funding. Good perks,
interesting problems and great work life balance. More details here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/tunein?lever-
via=cP5YvOIosD](https://jobs.lever.co/tunein?lever-via=cP5YvOIosD)

If you have any questions or want to learn more about the company from
engineer perspective, feel free to shoot me an email: byang@tunein.com

------
Skytap
Skytap | Senior Distributed Software Engineer | Seattle, WA | ONSITE |
[https://www.skytap.com/company/careers/opportunities/](https://www.skytap.com/company/careers/opportunities/)

Skytap provides virtual data centers (virtual machines, multiple networks, and
storage) deployable to/from templates. Our service is built primarily with
open source software and languages including Linux, Docker, Kubernetes,
Python, Ruby, and we use our own product to power the dev process (that's
right. We run Skytap in Skytap. Recursion FTW.)

------
immad
Mercury | Founding team designer | SF| Full-time, ONSITE

Mercury is a stealth fin-tech startup. We are currently 3 people (2 engineers,
1 BD/Ops) but have raised $6m from a tier A VC. We are looking to grow our
team and add a designer.

This is my 4th company. My previous company, Heyzap, was YC09, was funded by
USV+Qualcomm and was acquired for $45m last year.

Sorry for the stealthiness happy to go in to way more details on a call.

We are looking for someone who is good at taking large amounts of information
and showing it in a concise/friendly way. Mostly Photoshop/Sketch work but if
they can do HTML/CSS thats good too

My email in profile or email jobs AT mercury DOT co.

------
the_stc
Pink (www.pinkapp.io) | Extrajurisdictional | Designer/Front End Developer,
Security Engineers | REMOTE

Take part in building the libertarian, cypherpunk future. Pink is an
anonymously operating escort agency. Using blockchain fundraising and privacy
tech, Pink will operate in a way other companies cannot.

Pink is hiring graphic designers/front end developers as well as security
engineers (emphasis on network and appsec). We prefer to pay via
cryptocurrencies, pegged to the currency of your choice. Strong salaries and
great stock packages.

Join us in making sex work more accessible, safer, and smoother for everyone.
Contact us: humans@pinkapp.io

------
colemorrison
Fieldboom ([https://fieldboom.com/](https://fieldboom.com/)) | Senior Frontend
Developer (React) | Remote | Contract to Full-Time

Fieldboom is simple marketing software that helps you capture more leads and
customer feedback so marketers / founders / small business owners can grow
their businesses faster.

Tech: AWS, Docker, Node.js, React, MySQL/AWS Aurora, NGinx, and more.

Apply here: [https://weworkremotely.com/jobs/5440-senior-frontend-
develop...](https://weworkremotely.com/jobs/5440-senior-frontend-developer-
react)

------
thefahim
AdQuick | Venice, CA | Full Stack Developer | Full Time | On Site

We're an outdoor advertising startup (think billboards, transit ads, etc)
bringing an archaic industry to the present. You probably forgot this industry
exists - but it's $40B globally still sending PDFs and paper checks. We count
Lyft, Instacart, Drake & more as customers.

We raised $1.1M in seed led by Initialized Capital (Garry Tan & co.) back in
April and with a team of 7, September was our first profitable month. If
you're interested in joining the next rocketship, shoot me an email:
fahim@adquick.com

PS We are a Rails/React shop with ex-Instacart founders.

------
alexhornbake
Beme (CNN) | Platform Engineer (Golang) | NYC | ONSITE |
[https://beme.com](https://beme.com)

Beme is looking for a software engineer to join us in creating the next
generation of apps for newshounds. We're building a new, independent, and
wildly ambitious technology+media company bringing a wider range of
perspectives to the news. We want to change who informs the world, and how.
Our team is small and we are in our earliest stages, so your impact will be
massive.

You will be developing product features and infrastructure at scale. If
building a better, scalable foundation for the future of video and mobile
technology is a challenge you want take on, we’d love to hear from you.

This position is based at Beme’s office in Tribeca, NYC.

What you'll do: \- Architect application’s backend, creating scalable
services, frameworks, and storage solutions using GoLang. \- Have a voice in
the entire product, but focus on the performant, server-side implementation of
features. \- Collaborate with the rest of our small, talented team of
designers and engineers on a mobile-first application. Specifically Beme’s API
and workers written in Golang, and hosted on AWS.

What we're looking for: \- Prior experience with Go and AWS is not a
prerequisite for a seasoned coder, but mastery of at least one statically
typed language (C++, Java, Golang, etc), understanding of back-end
scalability, performance, and/or automation is important. \- The ability to
comfortably straddle the line between back-end dev and dev/ops. \- A practical
view towards technology selection, striking the right balance between cutting-
edge tools and more stable, rock-solid, traditional choices. \- Eagerness to
learn as well as teach. Our engineering team come from large scale platforms
like Livestream, Google Search, and Tumblr; there are many learning
opportunities in this role, but we also expect you can show us a new thing or
two!

We have all the perks you might expect: catered lunches, unlimited snacks,
relaxed time off and work from home policy, subsidized health, vision, and
dental care, 401k program, and fun team outings. We also have a homemade
arcade. Interested? Get in touch with us at jobs@beme.com.

------
aaroneous
ShopPad | Software Engineer (Full-stack) | Oakland, CA | ONSITE |
[https://www.theshoppad.com](https://www.theshoppad.com)

ShopPad is one of the largest solution providers for Shopify's eCommerce
platform. We work with exciting companies like Tesla Automotive, General
Electric, Sundance Film Festival, Acer Computers, Starwood Hotels & Resorts,
Nine West, 5-Hour Energy Drink and many more to deliver eCommerce experiences
that perform and delight. Our founders are experienced entrepreneurs and we're
backed by some of the best angels in the Bay. Our office is located in
Oakland's Uptown neighborhood — just a few blocks from 19th Street BART.

About You: You'll be working with PHP 7, JavaScript (React), HTML5, CSS3, Git,
the Linux command line, MongoDB, with some Node mixed in. Familiarity with
eCommerce, Shopify, 3rd-party API's or AWS is a plus, so be sure to mention if
you have a background in any of those. Experience comes in many forms and
passion goes a long way, so please consider applying even if you aren't
intimate with our entire stack.

About The Role: As a full-stack developer on our apps team, you'll work with a
small, close-knit team to create beautiful products at scale. You'll be
empowered with the authority to make decisions that materially affect the
company's future. This is a great place for builders, makers, and hackers who
want to create something great. You will own everything you build, being
responsible for architecture decisions and scaling your solution to meet
customer demand.

Compensation includes: competitive salary, equity,
medical/dental/vision/commuter benefits. A fully-stocked kitchen with food &
beverages. PTO with 15+ paid holidays (incl. some fun ones like your birthday,
Valentine's day, St. Patrick's Day, Halloween, etc). Flexible hours where
everyone has the option to work from home / remote once a week.

If you're excited about having a big influence on software used by millions of
online shoppers every day, then we'd love to hear from you!

Please send your resume and cover letter briefly explaining why you're
interested to careers-417@theshoppad.com

------
tellarin
Microsoft Research Asia | Research Software Engineer / Researcher | Beijing,
China | Full-time, ONSITE (full-time INTERNS too) |
[https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/research/lab/microsoft-
resea...](https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/research/lab/microsoft-research-
asia/)

MSRA has multiple positions open, especially in the Big Data Mining and
Software Analytics groups. Please check the website if interested and ask
questions here.

I'm a Sr. Research Dev Lead here and I can try to help point you to the right
teams. My email is in my profile.

------
flavor8
ExecVision | Arlington, VA | Remote |
[http://execvision.io](http://execvision.io)

ExecVision is one of the leading conversation analytics startups, and is
seeking frontend-oriented full stack engineers to join the product team. If
you love react js, python or java, and sql, this could be a good opportunity
for you.

See full job description here: [https://www.execvision.io/wp-
content/uploads/2017/08/Softwar...](https://www.execvision.io/wp-
content/uploads/2017/08/Software-Engineer-Product.pdf)

------
Inversechi
GetYourGuide | Multiple Positions | Berlin & Zurich | ONSITE, VISA

We're on a mission to turn trips into amazing experiences. Using our product
and technology to change the way travelers find and book things to do and
explore their destination. We are a customer focused data driven company and
are ramping up our engineering capacity.

Looking for: Data Scientists | Data Analysts | Data Engineers | DevOps |
Front-End Engineers | Back-End Engineers | Marketing Tech Engineers

Find more about us and the job openings on our career page
[http://grnh.se/qmkt7n](http://grnh.se/qmkt7n)

------
lovely204
Red Badger, Full Stack Engineers,London UK, ONSITE (No remote)

Red Badger is a digital consultancy building enterprise scale web apps for
customers such as The BBC, Fortnum and Mason and The Financial Times. We use a
whole host of tech - heaps of React, Redux, GraphQL, Node, Ruby, Java,
Serverless and more We have a super talented team (there's around 90 of us
now), we work in cross functional teams and are very passionate about working
as lean and agile as possible

Our website is [https://red-badger.com/](https://red-badger.com/)

Email jobs@red-badger.com if you'd like to know more!

------
imateapot
Realtor.com (Move Inc) | Dev + Product | Full Time CA NYC AZ BC |
[http://careers.move.com/](http://careers.move.com/)

Realtor.com (Move Inc) has many open positions around the US and in Canada.
Take a look and send me an email if any position interests you and I can put
in a referral or use these links
[http://grnh.se/k1tq421](http://grnh.se/k1tq421) (US) or
[http://grnh.se/26rut11](http://grnh.se/26rut11) (Canada)

jordan.tepper (at) move.com

------
bgross
Cityblock Health | Engineering (multiple) | Brooklyn NYC | Full Time

At Cityblock we're building a new type of healthcare company. Backed by
Sidewalk Labs / Alphabet and leading healthcare investors. We'll be launching
a Medicaid-focused primary care system in NYC next year.

We just publicly announced this week and are growing our small team (15FTE ->
30FTE) quickly. Engineering roles available at VP level as well as multiple
junior/senior hires. Experience working with health data systems a plus.

Visit cityblock.com to learn more, and feel free to reply there or email me
directly bay@. No recruiters please.

------
bpowers
Passport | Android/Software Engineer/DevOps/Product Management/QA | Charlotte,
NC | ONSITE

At Passport, we believe that the transit and parking experience can be
simplified through the combination of technology and creativity. We use the
latest in cutting-edge technology to improve the urban transit and parking
payments process for both the user and the client. Our suite of applications
supplies cities with neatly reported operations and usage data while giving
the user the ability to track the time and fare length of each trip and
parking session.

Details can be found at: passportinc.com/careers

------
jack7890
SeatGeek — New York, NY — Full Time — We're a mobile marketplace for tickets
and live events.

Web Engineer — We're looking for someone who loves building for the web.
Everything else (professional experience, where in the stack you fit, the
languages you've used) is up for grabs. Details here:
[https://seatgeek.com/jobs/software_engineer](https://seatgeek.com/jobs/software_engineer)

iOS Engineer, marketing roles, and lots more here:
[https://seatgeek.com/jobs](https://seatgeek.com/jobs)

------
lovethemadness
Moosejaw | Ecommerce System Administrator | Madison Heights, MI | Onsite

Looking to work on a small (10~ person), tight-knit web team where your voice
will be heard and respected from day one? This position will be in charge of
the ecosystem of the Linux servers (including builds and decomms), handling
the migration from AWS to Microsoft Azure, as well as maintaining all network
security functions. More info here:
[https://www.moosejaw.com/moosejaw/shop/content_jobs____](https://www.moosejaw.com/moosejaw/shop/content_jobs____)

------
cottonseed
Hail @ Broad Institute of MIT and Harvard | Software Engineer / Senior
Software Engineer | Boston, MA | ONSITE, [https://hail.is](https://hail.is),
SALARY:80k-150k

The Broad Institute of MIT and Harvard was launched in 2004 to improve human
health by using genomics to advance our understanding of the biology and
treatment of human disease, and to help lay the groundwork for a new
generation of therapies.

The Hail team's mission is to build tools to enable rapid analysis and
exploration of massive genetic datasets (10s of TB and tripling yearly). We
are committed to open science and everything we do is open source. We
currently develop in Scala, Spark, Python and C/C++ but will use any tools we
need to get the job done.

We have multiple positions open:

1\. We're looking for skilled senior engineers who have a solid CS/engineering
background, can quickly write clear, correct code and experience working on
large, complex projects. Apply here:
[https://broadinstitute.wd1.myworkdayjobs.com/broad_institute...](https://broadinstitute.wd1.myworkdayjobs.com/broad_institute/job/Cambridge-
MA/Software-Engineer---Hail-Team_3168)

2\. We have an opening for a new grad to start summer 2018.

3\. We have an opening for a front-end software engineer with a focus on
scientific data visualization. You have experience with data science tools in
python or R and know JS and JS visualization technologies like D3. Bonus if
know React, Redux, node and deployment tools (Docker, k8s). Bonus if you have
a portfolio.

You don't need experience in biology or our particular technologies. We work
in a highly multi-disciplinary environment (with biologists,
bioinformaticians, doctors, operations and mathematicians). Self-improvement
is a fundamental part of our culture. You must be excited to be challenged and
learn new things.

These don't have official reqs yet, but email us if you're intersted:
hail@broadinstitute.org.

You can learn more about the project here:
[https://hail.is/](https://hail.is/)

------
timmyb
Wanderu | Senior Front-End Engineer | Boston, MA, US | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://www.wanderu.com/](https://www.wanderu.com/)

Wanderu is a 4-year-old startup leader in the transportation space. We are
looking for a front-end engineer who can write great code and great tests.
Your work will be seen by millions of users! Our technologies are: react,
redux, express, universal/isomorphic apps, lerna, ES6+, webpack, etc

Make your mark on the world!

Apply here: [https://www.wanderu.com/jobs](https://www.wanderu.com/jobs)

------
dbenamy
Datadog | Software Engineers | ONSITE (NYC, Paris) and REMOTE | Full-time

At Datadog, we collect, process, and visualize trillions of data points per
day in a product that's by developers for developers. We build our own tsdb,
distributed tracing tools, cutting edge visualizations, and more. We move fast
and are growing fast.

We're mostly Go, Python, and React, on AWS, and moving to k8s.

We're looking for people who can build systems at scale. Let us know if that's
you!

[https://www.datadoghq.com/jobs-engineering/](https://www.datadoghq.com/jobs-
engineering/)

------
cam_pj
Aiden.ai | Early Engineer - Machine Learning Engineer | London, UK |
[https://aiden.ai](https://aiden.ai) | ONSITE

Aiden is the first AI-powered virtual colleague for marketers.

We are a small team of ex-Apple, Facebook, Palantir and our investors/advisors
include some of the best researchers/engineers in AI. We are looking for a
talented, self-starter engineer to join the core team in London.

[https://angel.co/aiden/jobs/214904-early-
engineer](https://angel.co/aiden/jobs/214904-early-engineer)

Ping me at pj@aiden.ai.

------
fredsted
EASI'R | Backend (PHP, Node.js & more) | Aarhus, Denmark | SaaS

EASI'R | Frontend (Angular.js) | Aarhus, Denmark | SaaS

At EASI’R we are on a mission to revolutionize the way companies work with
customer relations. We live and breathe creating great software. We push the
limits of possibilities and explore new grounds of the tech-landscape. We do
this to deliver software that our customers can’t live without, while bringing
a new breed of relations software to the world.

[https://easir.com/company/careers/](https://easir.com/company/careers/)

------
dresr_throwaway
Dresr | Web Engineer | New York (NYC, NY) | Onsite | Full Time

Dresr is a well-funded fashion tech startup aiming to simplify the ecommerce
space using machine learning.

We're looking for a talented front end dev who wants to work on a React/Redux
stack.

Ideally you have 2+ years experience working as a front end engineer and 4+
years engineering in general.

This role offers a lot of influence and autonomy, work life balance, good
compensation & meaningful equity.

For more info:
[https://www.linkedin.com/company/16193903/](https://www.linkedin.com/company/16193903/)

Contact: paul [at] dresr.com

------
phunehehe0
ZALORA | Site Reliability Engineer | Singapore | ONSITE, REMOTE, VISA

The DevOps team at ZALORA is looking for an additional member.

Automation and availability will be your main goals. You will use Nix/NixOS to
glue together a stack of Go, MySQL, PHP, RabbitMQ, Solr and more.

A code review is the deciding factor. You either send in an existing project,
or implement our coding task. After that we'll have a call and optionally meet
to sort out other details.

Apply at
[http://jobs.zalora.com/apply/lOd9Ir](http://jobs.zalora.com/apply/lOd9Ir). I
reply to all applications.

~~~
keviv
Hiring for dev roles as well?

~~~
phunehehe0
Many roles are open at [http://jobs.zalora.com/](http://jobs.zalora.com/). I
directly handle only one of them though.

------
joshandrews
Spare Labs | Vancouver, Canada | Full-time ONSITE |
[https://sparelabs.com](https://sparelabs.com)

Hiring:

    
    
      * Full Stack Developer
      * Front End Developer
    

We are a small but growing team passionate about transportation and the shift
toward autonomous vehicles!

We are accelerating the shift towards efficient mobility by enabling anyone to
launch a smart transportation service in one click. Since launching the Spare
Platform, we are now working with some of the largest transportation operators
and transportation agencies in the world.

Stack: React Native, React, Node.

Contact: josh@sparelabs.com

------
ipster
Kick Health | Software Engineers | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time | REMOTE /
VISA

[https://www.kickfear.co](https://www.kickfear.co)

We're combining psychology, pharmacology, and mobile apps to help people
become their best versions of themselves. Our first app and prescription drug
combo addresses social fears, helping introverts and extroverts overcome
shyness and build confidence.

Our stack is cutting edge - React Native and Golang, and we're looking for
strong product-focused startup engineers.

Sound intriguing? We'd love to hear from you.

Email us at hnjobs@kickhealth.co and tell us your story.

------
zoa
ZOA Robotics | London, UK | Full Time | Onsite

Startup developing highly mobile legged robots.

We engineer robots in a new way - dynamic by design, lightweight, safe.

Elegantly simple hardware backed by robust software. Our goal are robots with
the grace of animals working with people.

We are looking for experienced hardware (electrical/mechanical) and software
(machine learning/control) engineers.

We are at an early stage, stealthy, and looking for talented people who can
hit the ground running and grow with us.

Salary + significant equity.

Details & contact:
[http://www.zoarobotics.com/jobs](http://www.zoarobotics.com/jobs)

------
bflesch
StriveWire | Hamburg, Germany | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://strivewire.com](https://strivewire.com)

We're redefining eSports for a global community of video gamers from more than
190 countries. Looking for experienced full-stack engineers with a passion for
Javascript to work with us on our Node.js / React / Hapi.js / PostgreSQL /
Redis stack hosted on AWS.

Please drop me a mail with your CV at beni at strivewire com.

We pay competitively, plus equity in the company (optional).

Requirements: University degree (Bachelor or Master) in computer science or
related fields.

------
ntate22
Containership | Software Engineers | ONSITE (PREFERRED), REMOTE POSSIBLE,
INTERNS | [https://jobs.containership.io/](https://jobs.containership.io/)

Containership is a cloud agnostic container management solution built on top
of leading standard technologies like Kubernetes. We have multiple teams
hiring: the open-source team, the cloud dashboard team, and the R&D team.
Check out the job postings for more information.

You can submit your resume at the link listed above or contact me at
nick@containership.io if you have any other questions.

~~~
TrinaryWorksToo
Where are you located?

Edit: Looks like Pittsburgh, PA

------
hamhamed
Stay22 | Sales and Partnerships | Montreal, QC | Full-Time (Onsite or REMOTE)
| [https://www.stay22.com/](https://www.stay22.com/)

Team of 7 based in Montreal transforming the way event goers book their hotels
and short-term rentals. We've partnered with many large events and ticketing
platforms. Stock + Commissions + Salary

Example event: [https://en.esl-
one.com/dota2/hamburg-2017/visitors/](https://en.esl-
one.com/dota2/hamburg-2017/visitors/)

Email me at hamed@stay22.com

------
Hotjar_Rec
Hotjar is a young startup that embraces remote working and personal
development.

Hotjar's culture is driven by transparency, respect, open discussion,
collaboration and blunt and direct feedback. We have several positions open.

Hotjar | VP of Engineering (Europe) | Remote

Hotjar | Senior Back-end Developer (Europe) | Remote

Hotjar | Front-end Developer (Europe) | Remote

Hotjar | Full Stack Developer (Europe) | Remote

Hotjar | Python Developer (Europe) | Remote

Hotjar | Full Stack Developer (Marketing - Europe + US) | Remote

Information about all roles can be found on our careers page:
[http://careers.hotjar.com/](http://careers.hotjar.com/)

~~~
AmitJS
Applied.

------
mrhill
NVIDIA | [http://www.nvidia.com](http://www.nvidia.com) | Santa Clara, CA |
Onsite | Senior C++ Developer

Our team is working on GPU cloud and virtualization, we are looking for C/C++
developers to work on Android, Windows, and MacOS. We are still a small team
on a new product with lots of room to grow.

We use a good mix of low-level OS engineering, graphics, cross platform, and
web technologies: C/C++, Python, Docker, Xen, AWS, Qt, Flask, SDL, OpenGL, DX,
audio/video codecs, x86/ARM, Linux, Windows, MacOS, Android.

Contact: dschalig at nvidia.com

------
SeerSec_AU
Seer Security | Melbourne, Australia | Python dev | Full time | Australian
citizens only

Seer Security is a small start-up based in Melbourne and we're after an
experienced Python developer to join our team to help support the maintenance
and expansion of a bespoke system we have built over the past twelve months.

A bit more detail is available on our Seek ad
([https://www.seek.com.au/job/34454651](https://www.seek.com.au/job/34454651))
and if you have any questions, drop us a note at info@seersec.com.au

------
jameshumphreys
what3words | Software Engineers | London | Full-time

We're redefining how people talk about locations and addresses - check out
what3words.com

Looking for:

* outstanding software engineers to build out a massively scalable backend in AWS cloud (Java, PHP, Scala), and build a big data analytics platform. See [https://goo.gl/QioAp8](https://goo.gl/QioAp8)

* talented interactive web developers for greenfield projects, and to build reusable components in React. See [https://goo.gl/xKBBD3](https://goo.gl/xKBBD3)

------
cbsourcery
Coinbase | Senior Software Engineer | San Francisco, London | REMOTE, VISA |
coinbase.com

We are hiring engineers to help us create an open financial system for the
world. Specifically, we're hiring backend engineers to build Coinbase.com, to
move and secure millions of dollars in digital currency, and scale our
business 10x. Come work on digital currencies like Bitcoin, Ethereum, and
Litecoin every day!

* We're powered by Rails with a MongoDB backend. We're breaking down the monolith into microservices written in statically typed languages.

If you're interested, shoot me a message!

~~~
f0rgot
Can't find your email, but I'm on mobile so maybe it's me. What statically
typed language are you using?

~~~
cbsourcery
We're using Ruby + Sinatra miscroservice scaffold for most business logic,
with some JVM (Java / Kotlin) for high performance and some GoLang for
security and infrastructure tools. And my email is marc.savino@coinbase.com

------
vj44
OnSpecta | Palo Alto, CA | Software Engineer, Research Engineer | Remote |
Visa

OnSpecta is an early-stage startup founded by successful serial entrepreneurs
and deep learning experts, and was born out of MIT’s neuroscience lab. We
offer a Deep Learning Server (DLS) which increases the performance of deep
learning computations on Intel and ARM CPUs. Unlike most AI start-ups,
OnSpecta has the luxury to attack multiple verticals at once. We already have
pilots with unicorn-type customers within Autonomous Vehicle, Healthcare, and
Consumer Devices (drones etc.).

email: hiring@onspecta.com

------
centarecareers
Milwaukee, WI | SSIS Developer | Contract, 3 month | On-Site

We have 2 spots open. We're looking for 3+ years of experience with ETL work.
Full-stack .NET development a big plus but not required. For a full-stack
developer, there could be opportunity for hire following the contract. o Data
Integration tools: SSIS o Database: SQL Server o Data Query tools: SQL, T-SQL
Rates dependent on experience (sorry - I know that's annoying!) but somewhere
around $55-65/hr is likely.

Contact Jenny Munn at jenny.munn@centare.com for more info.

------
syed123
LetsLunch.com |PHP Developer|Full time, part time negotiable| Onsite|San
Francisco, CA

LetsLunch [http://LetsLunch.com](http://LetsLunch.com) is launching a new
service that helps job seekers meet with hiring managers at company
cafeterias, tour the company experience the culture and meet future coworkers.
Its like lunch date with employers. We are looking for cofounders in the role
of PHP Engineer with YII framework, AWS, Varnish, Linkedin/Google API's and
mysql.

Any questions feel free to reach out to me at Syed@LetsLunch.com

------
timmahoney
Capital One | New York, NY | FULL TIME | ONSITE

Check out open roles here: [http://rolp.co/BDseb](http://rolp.co/BDseb) Or
contact me directly, timothy.mahoney@capitalone.com

Open Positions:

\- DevOps Engineers

\- Data Engineers

\-- Spark

\-- Python

\-- lots of others

\- Software Engineers

\-- Java

\-- Scala

\-- Python

\-- Go

\- Mobile Engineers

\-- iOS

Levels from Mid - Lead available

At Capital One, we’re building a leading information-based technology company.
Still founder-led by Chairman and Chief Executive Officer Richard Fairbank,
Capital One is on a mission to help our customers succeed by bringing
ingenuity, simplicity, and humanity to banking. We measure our efforts by the
success our customers enjoy and the advocacy they exhibit. We are succeeding
because they are succeeding.

------
kenm47
ReactiveOps | Senior Site Reliability Engineer | Remote (U.S.) |
www.ReactiveOps.com | FTE

ReactiveOps builds and maintains great infrastructure as code using Kubernetes
on AWS and GCP (GKE specifically).

We're a fully distributed company and we're bootstrapped and profitable.
Looking for Senior Site Reliability Engineers/DevOps Engineers preferably with
significant Docker experience and some experience with container orchestration
tools (Kubernetes preferred, but not necessary).

Feel free to email me directly with a resume or questions about the role:
kendall at reactiveops dot com

------
be_driven
Drive.ai | Mountain View | [https://www.drive.ai](https://www.drive.ai) We are
creating AI software (Deep Learning) for Autonomous Vehicles.

Open positions:

Simulation Engineer

Mapping and Localization Engineer

Software Engineer-Deep Learning

Senior Product Manager-Mobile Apps

Chief Strategy Officer

Apply or see a full description here:
[http://grnh.se/a6up0t1](http://grnh.se/a6up0t1)

Check out our vehicle driving at night in the rain:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GMvgtPN2IBU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GMvgtPN2IBU)

------
JackMorgan
SmartStream Tech | Software Developer | Center City, Philadelphia, PA | Full-
Time, ONSITE

Perks:

Fantastic work/life balance

Few meetings, no overtime, no assigned work

Permanent 10% weekly research time ​

Getting to work in: C#, F#, Java, JavaScript, and Ruby

Full-time pair-programming/TDD

Salary for a Philadelphia developer with 3-5 years of experience

Learn how to ship and maintain software used by the majority of the world's
biggest banks

Self-organizing team - no tech leads

Email me for more info at steven.shogren@smartstream-stp.com. The interview
process is whiteboard-free, no memorization, no algorithms. We pair program
together working on several small projects for a day.

------
gauravphoenix
RedLock | DevOps Engineer | Menlo Park, CA | Onsite, full-time

RedLock is a cloud security start-up and we are experiencing tremendous
growth. We are looking for a passionate DevOps Engineer to build our next
generation cloud platform on AWS. An ideal candidate will have a strong DevOps
background as well as some development experience. Candidates for this
position must be able to, from day one, roll up their sleeves and hit the
ground running, and bring their experience to the team to make the
infrastructure deployments much smoother.

Send your resumes to g@redlock.io

------
zgoldberg
Lottery.com | Backend/Fullstack Senior Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA |
Full-Time | North America Remote OK

Contact us at: careers@lottery.com

ABOUT LOTTERY.COM

At Lottery.com we’re assembling a world-class team of brilliant minds,
resourceful doers and creative problem-solvers with a ‘find a way or make a
way’ attitude. Founded in 2015 and based in San Francisco, California,
Lottery.com is creating the next generation of lottery ticket sales & ticket
management systems. We make buying and redeeming lottery tickets more
convenient, secure and intelligent through our mobile application and online
platform. We look for candidates that demonstrate what we call the “three Is”
-- Intelligence, Integrity and Intrinsic motivation.

ABOUT OUR ENGINEERING TEAM

Our engineering team powers our entire product, both for our users and
internal operations team. Engineering at Lottery.com is divided into several
squads, each on the smaller side at 5-6 engineers. We bias towards passionate
engineers who bring experience, well reasoned opinions and a variety of
perspectives to the table. We encourage honest debate and emphasize concrete,
forward-thinking solutions. We operate on a weekly schedule, have regular
internal demos/tech talks, and a weekly retrospective. We’re experienced and
confident but have no ego, we’re open minded and constantly looking for ways
to improving ourselves and our processes.

STACK

NodeJS, Heroku & AWS, RabbitMQ, MongoDB, Serverless, Microservices

RESPONSIBILITIES

Design and implement key components of our technical infrastructure, including
services supporting payments, lottery results, user management, ticket
facilitation and more. Take ownership over mission-critical functionality that
is consumed by our mobile, web and internal applications Work as a team with
your peers, collaborating on architecture, mentoring teammates and pushing our
entire stack forwards. Partner with sister squads, including frontend, growth
and product teams on delivering a seamless experience across the board. Stay
up to date on the latest innovations in our industry and in our tech stack.
Help us push the boundaries on what a small team can produce and maintain with
simple code and well thought out architecture.

~~~
readk
This might not be clear from the ad but the Lottery.com Backend Team is
currently 100% remote! An amazing company to work for if you love working
remotely yet collaboratively.

------
cynkin
Director of Software Engineering | Washington, DC | onsite | full-time

Director of Software Engineering opportunity with cool DC startup working on
helping parents solve their kid-transportation problems. If Lyft and Teamsnap
had a baby, it would be Go Together. Job description here:
[http://gotogether.today/wp-
content/uploads/2017/10/GoTogethe...](http://gotogether.today/wp-
content/uploads/2017/10/GoTogether-Director-of-Engineering.pdf)

------
AJDFraser
Nested.com | Various roles | London | ONSITE | Full time| Right to work in UK
| [https://nested.com/](https://nested.com/)

Who we are: We’re an ambitious team with big plans. Our goal is to be one of
the defining tech companies of our generation by using technology to rebuild
the process of selling a house from the ground up. To us it seems crazy that
people’s biggest asset is also the least liquid. Our vision is to allow every
UK home-owner to get a fair offer on their house in minutes. We have
previously founded GoCardless and Songkick and are already on a faster growth
trajectory than both and backed by Europe’s leading VCs and entrepreneurs.
Having done it before we know what it takes to be successful. We’re looking
for exceptional people, excited by the prospect of building something that
matters.

We’re looking for: _Software Developer
-[https://nested.workable.com/j/817387C4B1](https://nested.workable.com/j/817387C4B1)
_Snr Software Developer -
[https://nested.workable.com/j/1D3FE7D3CD](https://nested.workable.com/j/1D3FE7D3CD)
_Snr Designer
-[https://nested.workable.com/jobs/508880](https://nested.workable.com/jobs/508880)
_Front-end Developer -
[https://nested.workable.com/jobs/407370](https://nested.workable.com/jobs/407370)
_Snr Data Science /Engineer -
[https://nested.workable.com/jobs/395002](https://nested.workable.com/jobs/395002)

The stats: _Eng team = 16 _Total company size = 51 (Oct 2017)_ £8m Series A
raised March 2017 *Check out our team here
[https://nested.com/team](https://nested.com/team)

We pay competitively and don’t leave money on the table. We got some great
benefits too (check them out using the links above).

If the above sounds of interest then please get in touch, we would love to
hear from you! Please apply using the links above of email work@nested.com (we
get back to everyone who emails us!)

Thanks for looking :-)

------
johnrball
Aaptiv| Software Engineer - Engagement|Full-Time/On-Site- NYC
[https://aaptiv.com/jobs](https://aaptiv.com/jobs)

Aaptiv is the fastest growing mobile fitness app on the market with over
150,000 paid subscribers in less than 18 months of business. We are the only
app that turns your phone into an on-demand fitness studio with all your
favorite classes and music. That drive you feel to run, push, or pedal harder
in a class or when working with a personal trainer? Aaptiv recreates the
experience by synchronizing the voice of a trainer with a playlist of all the
music you love, to deliver fun and motivating guided workouts straight to your
earbuds.

Software Engineers at Aaptiv are responsible for developing across the stack-
everything from our client APIs to our search and recommendation systems. In
this role, you'll work side by side with Product to craft new features that
our users will love. You'll use your experience in API design and build
RESTful services as you help develop our system architecture.

We believe the best products are built by teams that collaborate, not by
individuals. Our engineers make a significant contribution to the why and how
of the products being built. This particular role will be pivotal in the next
phase of Aaptiv's engineering growth. You will have an opportunity to make a
huge impact on our success.

We are looking for engineers with the following skill sets:

-5+ years of full-stack engineering experience on large-scale applications

-Experience designing, building, deploying and monitoring services

-Strong knowledge of JavaScript, Node.js and SQL

-Experience with a Node web framework such as Express or hapi

-Familiarity with automated testing and build systems

We are building a fitness platform that enables us to develop long-term and
personal relationships with our users based on their data profiles. By
analyzing user behavior patterns, we are able to both create and recommend
content customized to specific fitness levels and interests.

I would like to tell you more about the opportunity and talk about the things
you love to build. Please feel free to reach out to me directly at
jball@aaptiv.com

------
Null-Set
Evernote | Senior web dev | Redwood City, CA | ONSITE

[https://evernote.com](https://evernote.com)

The Evernote Web Team is looking for a Senior Web Engineer who knows what it
takes to build production-ready web applications and is excited about building
the next generation of the Evernote Web Client.

We are building the new client with React + Redux, and are working closely
with product managers to create a first class Evernote client for web users.

[http://grnh.se/m67bcx1](http://grnh.se/m67bcx1)

------
cquilboss
Home61 | Miami, FL | Onsite | [https://www.home61.com](https://www.home61.com)

Home61 is reinventing how real estate is done. Through technology we are
changing the way people buy, sell and rent homes.

We are looking for Software Engineers, Native Mobile Developers and Data
Scientists to help us modernize the real estate industry (Fulltime or Intern).
Technologies we work with: JS (Vanilla & Vue2), PHP/Laravel, Python,
Tensorflow, Sketch/Invision, Docker.

Please send a note and your application to hackernews@home61.com

------
davechekan
Branding Brand | App Developers (iOS and React Native) | Pittsburgh, PA |
Full-time | Onsite Branding Brand builds mobile shopping apps for the worlds
largest retailers. We are looking for experienced developers who love to learn
and make great apps. Our stack is node, react, and react native as well as
objective-c and swift. Remote only if you have at least 2 years of experience
workly remotely.

Apply here:
[https://www.brandingbrand.com/careers](https://www.brandingbrand.com/careers)

------
chad_strategic
Location: Denver

Remote: Yes, or Denver only

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: PHP, AWS, Linux, MySql, Codeigniter,laravel, nodejs, LAMP stack,
HTML/CSS, Bootstrap, Algorithms, nodejs, finance algorithms, stock trading,,
drupal algorithms

Résumé/CV: [http://www.strategic-options.com/resume?=hn](http://www.strategic-
options.com/resume?=hn)

Email: chad.humphrey@strategic-options.com

Current "Fun Side" Project:
[http://www.bestoftheinternets.com/Deals](http://www.bestoftheinternets.com/Deals)

~~~
mathman3141
hey Chad, I think you're better off posting in this thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15384264](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15384264)

Best of luck in your job search!!

------
BillFranklin
ChartMogul | Software Engineers | Berlin, Germany | ONSITE, VISA

We build business intelligence software. Our main BI product solves important
problems for the 1000s of orgs using it. We're an international team -
ChartMogul is built by people from 13 different countries.

Engineering roles include:

    
    
      - Backend
      - Backend (Integrations)
      - DevOps
      - Frontend
      - Lead (Data Processing)
      - Lead (Integrations)
    

More info at [https://jobs.chartmogul.com/](https://jobs.chartmogul.com/)

------
Mdesriac
Element AI | Montreal, Canada | Senior Front-End Developer | Onsite

Our AI developers are much more than simple developers. We’re building
autonomous, accountable, self-managed and cross-functional teams that are
responsible for the delivery and operations of end-to-end AI solutions. This
includes taking findings from our Research Lab and productizing them in order
to meet the highest production standards.

Senior Front-End Developer : [http://grnh.se/2yhtps1](http://grnh.se/2yhtps1)

We want to hear from you :)

------
huahaiy
Juji | Fullstack engineer | San Jose, CA |Full-time, onsite |
[https://juji.io/fullstack](https://juji.io/fullstack)

Juji is building an AI platform at focus on understanding individuals. We are
funded by both US government and VC. We have repeating paying customers who
rave about our product.

We are looking for talented individuals to join us. Our technology stack
consists of Clojure/Clojurescript, Datomic, Postgresql, Kafka, Docker, AWS.
Send your resume to jobs@juji-inc.com to apply.

------
chasb
Do you like thinking, writing, and teaching others about Internet security?
Have you worked as a software engineer? Aptible is hiring a web security
evangelist!

More details and an application here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/aptible/79273b7a-995a-4021-a92d-8c8509...](https://jobs.lever.co/aptible/79273b7a-995a-4021-a92d-8c8509fed1a3?lever-
source=HackerNews)

p.s. If you're interested, let me know. I'm CEO at Aptible and am leading this
search. I'd love to talk to you!

------
xmpir
Prescreen - [https://prescreen.io](https://prescreen.io) | Vienna (Austria) |
ONSITE | Full-time

We are building the future of e-recruiting and were recently acquired by XING.
Currently we are looking for Frontend Engineers, PHP Developers and
DevOps/Server experts. Product, marketing and sales positions are also vacant.
See all openings at
[https://prescreen.io/en/careers](https://prescreen.io/en/careers)

------
staticautomatic
JuryMatic | Part time Remote

SF-based legal tech startup seeking a new dev lead for ongoing part time work.
Good candidate for a full time freelancer or dev looking for a side hustle.

Stack: Django, Celery, RabbitMQ, Postgre, Bootstrap, Websockets

Platforms: Heroku, AWS, Azure, DO

Languages: Mostly Python and JS. C#/.NET is a plus.

Must have solid experience leading dev on product with the same or similar
stack.

We'd strongly prefer someone who can occasionally do a few hours of scheduled
daytime on-call following significant new feature releases. Otherwise all work
is on your own time.

Email info@jurymatic.com

------
ILIKEPONIES
Underdog.io | New York, NY | [https://underdog.io](https://underdog.io) |
Full-Time | ONSITE

We’re looking to hire at least one senior software engineer. Ideally, this
person would have experience with Javascript/Node.js and Python.

Today, Underdog.io is a curated marketplace for talent. We connect amazing
people with founders, hiring managers, and internal recruiters at top
technology companies.

We’re building technology to reduce the noise of the job search and match. We
started Underdog.io because we experienced the pains associated with (1)
hiring while working at top startups and (2) looking for new opportunities.

Our platform is currently live in SF and NYC. We work with over 300 awesome
companies. Quality is key to our model -- we turn away one of every two
companies that have tried to join the network. We've proudly bootstrapped and
profitable.

As we scale, we’ll focus on building tools for candidates to organize, search,
and discover new job opportunities. In our view of the future, job candidates
don’t receive as much unsolicited outreach from recruiters. Job search is
organized, and talented candidates have more high-quality options.

We use Python/Flask, Javascript/Node.js, PostgreSQL, Elastic Search, and AWS.
We're also working on a project in Ruby/Sinatra. And we're big supporters of
open source.

Link to Github: [https://github.com/underdogio](https://github.com/underdogio)

Link to recent Medium post: [https://medium.com/@cmuir/lessons-from-sixteen-
months-of-boo...](https://medium.com/@cmuir/lessons-from-sixteen-months-of-
bootstrapping-at-underdog-io-6deb98344d31)

Email chris@underdog.io to apply.

Because we're still a small team, we're not able to accommodate recent
bootcamp graduates. No recruiters or dev shops, please. =/

Keywords: New York City, Brooklyn, Developer, Dev, Engineer, Python, Flask,
Node.js, Ruby, Sinatra, PostgreSQL, Elastic Search, Open Source,
[https://underdog.io/](https://underdog.io/), Los Angeles, San Francisco

------
plsmatt
Pilotlight | Moorestown, NJ (Philadelphia Area) | Full Time | ONSITE | REMOTE

Python/Django / Ruby/Rails Developer

Pilotlight is looking to add an experienced, full-time developer to our team.
We are a small, boutique development shop located in Southern New Jersey
(Philadelphia area) focused on building web applications for clients large and
small. If you have experience with Python/Django or with similar MVC-Style
frameworks (Rails, etc..) and have an interest in trying something new we
would love to chat.

jobs@gopilotlight.com

------
machinio
Machinio.com | Senior Ruby/Rails developer | Anywhere | Full-time | 55K

Machinio is a startup based in downtown Chicago. We are a search engine for
industrial machinery and equipment. We seek inquisitive, self-motivated
developers to join our team and work remotely.

Help us solve problems in full-text search, domain specific search
optimization, large scale email alert delivery and optimization, custom CRM
solutions and everything that makes our customers happy.

To apply: Send resume and answers to the questions to careers@machinio.com
only.

------
SydneyKnerd
Knewton | NYC | ONSITE |

[https://www.knewton.com/about/careers/](https://www.knewton.com/about/careers/)

Knewton is the world’s leading adaptive learning technology provider with the
mission of bringing personalized education to the world.

We are looking for a Senior Backend Engineer We use Java and Python among
others!

Perks: Unlimited Vacation, Health/Dental/Vision, Free Lunch, Stock Options,
dog friendly office

Process: (1) Culture Screen, (2) Tech Screen (3) Tech Interview

Questions? recruiting@knewton.com

------
jesseendahl
Fleetsmith | [https://fleetsmith.com](https://fleetsmith.com) | Software
Engineer(s), Product Manager | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | ONSITE

Hi Folks!

I'm one of the cofounders of Fleetsmith. We're hiring for Software Engineering
& Product right now! Here's a quick description of our company:

Fleetsmith is the only cloud-based Mac management product that puts security
first and integrates with G Suite. Fleetsmith’s innovative technology empowers
anyone in charge of company Macs to easily deploy, manage, and secure them
over the internet. Fleetsmith also offers detailed device inventory and fleet-
wide upgrades to the latest version of macOS.

Fleetsmith was founded by former IT and security leaders from Dropbox and
Fandom who combined their security engineering and IT expertise into an all
new approach to managing Macs. It is trusted by companies like HackerOne,
Fandom, Patreon, Blurb, Sentry, Nuna, Signal Sciences, and more. Fleetsmith is
based in San Francisco and backed by Index Ventures and Harrison Metal.

Here's an example of what we mean when we say we care about (and focus) on
security: [https://blog.fleetsmith.com/authenticating-to-hashicorp-
vaul...](https://blog.fleetsmith.com/authenticating-to-hashicorp-vault-on-
google-cloud-platform/)

Job descriptions:

PM:
[https://jobs.lever.co/fleetsmith/0729a1bd-181c-47ac-950b-616...](https://jobs.lever.co/fleetsmith/0729a1bd-181c-47ac-950b-616fa6ab493d)

Software Engineer, Full Stack:
[https://jobs.lever.co/fleetsmith/ead895b7-f819-4127-8929-919...](https://jobs.lever.co/fleetsmith/ead895b7-f819-4127-8929-91956ab9f24f)

Software Engineer, Front End:
[https://jobs.lever.co/fleetsmith/0781609d-4130-49d5-9357-c73...](https://jobs.lever.co/fleetsmith/0781609d-4130-49d5-9357-c73062df1db0)

Please apply on lever! If you'd like to drop me a line individually, you can
reach out to: jesse+hn [at] fleetsmithhq dot com

Thanks! Looking forward to hearing from you :)

------
osmihi
Kipsu | Full Stack Software Engineer | Minneapolis, MN | Onsite | Full-Time or
Intern

[https://www.kipsu.com](https://www.kipsu.com)

Kipsu is a six-year old, bootstrapped software company whose messaging tools
keep personal connections at the heart of service. We're hiring driven,
curious developers with zero to three years of experience to become a vital
part of our engineering team of 10 and help us build the next phase of our
industry-leading software platform.

We’re seeking independent people with a hunger to learn to join our team. Some
reasons you might want to toss your hat in the ring:

• Autonomy - our engineering team cultivates a culture of trust and
responsibility that empowers developers to drive meaningful changes and make
their own architectural choices

• Impact - small, nimble teams means that your work makes a measurable
difference in the success of the business (and yes, even moving the proverbial
needle!)

• Evolution - our all-in, continuous improvement attitude lends itself to
blameless retros; we value learning from our mistakes as individuals and as a
team

• Conviviality - we’re a Best Places to Work awardee chock full of smart,
friendly Minnesotans (and a couple Ioweigians) who prioritize relationships
and love treating our customers and each other ridiculously well

• Bonus: We embrace modern DevOps practices, with a focus on collaboration
from design and coding through deployment and beyond

Our ideal match is a full-stack developer with experience building web
applications with JavaScript and front-end frameworks as well as maintaining a
solid, scalable backend codebase by applying object-oriented principles using
a modern programming language– at Kipsu we use PHP, Node.js, Go, Swift,
Python, Java, and others. Amazon Web Services (AWS) or other cloud computing
platforms and experience building native mobile applications for iOS or
Android are a huge bonus.

If you’re interested in learning more from our VP of Talent, we welcome you to
text us at (612) 400-7222, email us at resume@kipsu.com, or to view our full
job description at [http://kipsu.io/2S8](http://kipsu.io/2S8) and apply.
Either way, a human will get back to you!

------
cangoektas
blogfoster | Full-Stack JavaScript & DevOps | Berlin, Germany | Full-time,
ONSITE | [http://www.blogfoster.com/en/about-
jobs/](http://www.blogfoster.com/en/about-jobs/)

We are always looking for great engineers from junior to senior level. Please
visit our engineering blog
([http://engineering.blogfoster.com](http://engineering.blogfoster.com)) and
team page
([http://engineering.blogfoster.com](http://engineering.blogfoster.com)) to
get more insights about the engineering team and technology. All job
descriptions are listed on Github as well:
[https://github.com/blogfoster/join-the-engineering-
team](https://github.com/blogfoster/join-the-engineering-team) blogfoster is a
berlin-based tech company that allows social media influencers to analyze,
manage and monetize their market reach. We put bloggers and influencers in
touch with businesses to create data-driven content performance marketing
campaigns. Thousands of bloggers and over 350 advertisers are already using
our market-leading technology.

Read more on [http://blogfoster.com](http://blogfoster.com)

------
bobfromhuddle
Made.com | Backend engineers and Architects | Soho London |
[http://www.made.com](http://www.made.com) | Fulltime, ONSITE

Made.com is a rapidly growing online platform for bringing high-end design to
the mass-market.

We apply ideas from DDD and event-driven architectures in a Python context,
and we're looking for talented devs with exposure to event-sourcing, CQRS or
DDD in any language.

Top-notch TDD skills are a must; experience with Ansible, Docker, and AWS
would be welcomed.

Send a CV to bob@made.com

------
Mdesriac
Element AI | Montreal, Canada | Ai Developer | Onsite

Our AI developers are much more than simple developers. We’re building
autonomous, accountable, self-managed and cross-functional teams that are
responsible for the delivery and operations of end-to-end AI solutions. This
includes taking findings from our Research Lab and productizing them in order
to meet the highest production standards.

AI Developer : [http://grnh.se/3680b11](http://grnh.se/3680b11)

We want to hear from you :)

------
vruiz
simplesurance GmbH | Berlin, Germany | Onsite, Full Time
[https://www.simplesurance-group.com/](https://www.simplesurance-group.com/)

We are building one of the world’s leading platforms to make insurance
accessible. Since 2012, we are proudly “Made in Berlin”: we are very
international with 150+ people from over 30+ countries working daily in our
central Berlin office. Our internationalism is reflected also in our business
since we are active in over 28 countries.

InsurTech is just taking off [https://blog.ycombinator.com/thoughts-on-
insurance/](https://blog.ycombinator.com/thoughts-on-insurance/) and we’ve
been there from the beginning.

What we are looking for:

    
    
      - Golang Software Engineer (f/m): For hardcore gophers.
      - Language-agnostic Software Engineer (f/m): For pragmatic developers always looking to learn new things.
      - Manual and Automation Test Engineer (f/m): For people with proven experience in Quality Assurance testing methodologies.
      - DevOps Engineer (f/m): For lovers of infrastructure as code and service orchestration.
      - React Software Engineer (f/m): For the interested in the React ecosystem, from web to mobile native.
      - Full-stack Software Engineer (f/m): For PHP and Javascript allrounders.
    

Email: jobs@simplesurance.de | [https://www.simplesurance-
group.com/careers/](https://www.simplesurance-group.com/careers/)

------
dsr_
Smartleaf | Senior Software Developer | Boston (Cambridge) | ONSITE, Full-time

We are making it possible for all investors to get the level of portfolio
oversight and customization that was once the exclusive preserve of the ultra-
wealthy. Your work on this system will directly impact our mission to
democratize wealth management, lower costs and improve service since 1999.

We are looking for a steady producer who is friendly, generous with their
attention and knowledge and eager to make a difference to both customers and
team members.

You will work in a team of 5 developers, responsible for our customer-facing
application and support. You will participate in all aspects of design,
implementation, peer code review, testing and bug fixing. Your first mission
will be to help us scale out our trading API services, focusing on handling
large volumes of requests in a multi-tenant application.

This position is mostly backend work, with some front-end support. Financial
analysis is handled by a separate development team; our team handles all other
aspects of the application from the GUI and storage of customer data to
automating complex workflows.

We would like to see:

* Experience with Rails or similar web development frameworks.

* A solid grasp of design and architecture. (Experience with API design is a plus!)

* Experience with a diverse set of technologies, backend integrations and scaling large systems, as well as experience supporting a mature product.

* An enthusiasm for tracking down and solving problems in a complex system with interdependent data structures.

* Thorough testing habits.

* Around 5+ years relevant post-bachelors’ experience.

Most importantly, we are looking for candidates who are clever, competent and
kind.

A financial services background is NOT required.

We offer competitive compensation; comprehensive health and dental coverage;
three weeks paid time off, plus holidays; flexible office hours.

Please send a cover letter and resume to future@smartleaf.com in plain text or
PDF. In your cover letter, please tell us about an interesting technical
problem that you have solved. Questions are welcome–we look forward to hearing
from you!

------
gregwebs
Karius | Software Engineer | Redwood City, CA | ONSITE | Full-time Karius
sequences all the DNA in a normal blood draw to tell a physician what a
patient is infected with. This is a revolutionary technology that needs to be
driven by a lot of great software. Karius is well-funded, receiving orders,
and hiring backend, frontend, pipeline, and devops engineers.
[https://jobs.lever.co/kariusdx](https://jobs.lever.co/kariusdx)

------
caseus515
Preferred Networks | AI Research and Engineering positions | Tokyo and San
Mateo, California | ONSITE, VISA, [https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/](https://www.preferred-networks.jp/en/)

We are a growing startup with about 100 members based in Tokyo, Japan,
focusing on applying deep learning to industrial problems such as autonomous
driving, robotics, and bio-healthcare. We love open source; we are actively
developing the deep learning framework Chainer
([https://github.com/chainer/chainer](https://github.com/chainer/chainer)).

We recently announced the launch of one of the largest private GPU clusters in
the world with 1,024 NVIDIA Tesla P100 GPU accelerators, in addition to
currently available 500+ GPUs: [https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/news/pr20170920](https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/news/pr20170920)

In August, we received an investment of $95 million from Toyota:
[http://newsroom.toyota.co.jp/en/detail/18012355/](http://newsroom.toyota.co.jp/en/detail/18012355/)

We are looking for great people that are able to handle challenging tasks in:

\- Autonomous driving

\- Computer vision

\- Robotics

\- NLP

\- Bioinformatics

\- FPGA/ASIC design

\- Deep learning

\- Reinforcement learning

\- etc. (please see our website for all available roles)

We have a western-style working environment with attractive salaries and
benefits in the heart of Tokyo. Ability to communicate in either English or
Japanese is OK. We have a flat hierarchy, so you can expect your opinion to
count. Experience a Silicon Valley-like culture - while living in Japan! We
are mainly hiring for our Tokyo office, but some positions are also available
at our San Mateo office in California.

More job details and application instructions can be found at
[https://www.preferred-networks.jp/en/job](https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/job)

~~~
seishun
Caution: be prepared to write a "motivational letter", then solve 3 trivial, 1
combinatorial and 1 NP-Complete problem in 2 hours on their HackerRank clone,
then prepare a "5 -10 min" self-introduction with slides, then do two 1-hour
Skype interviews where you don't solve any problems and instead they ask you
random questions about you and your experience. Oh, and they don't do onsite
interviews "considering the cost and time".

------
brryant
Webflow | Backend Engineers | SF, CA | Full time | Onsite, remote friendly |
[https://webflow.com](https://webflow.com)

Webflow is building the next generation web publishing platform. Come work on
our infrastructure, APIs, and robust CMS.

Tech used: node.js / Lua / Docker / Terraform / Rancher / AWS / React.js /
mongodb

See: [https://webflow.com/about#jobs](https://webflow.com/about#jobs)

------
gardnr
We are building a team in Wellington, New Zealand that will help us grow
internationally with a UK rollout planned for next year. We are looking for
folks that are interested in building services with Node, React, and GraphQL.

Come and build a social enterprise that is changing the way businesses and
consumers interact. Work with passionate, values-driven people. Find out more:

[https://consciousconsumers.nz/jobs](https://consciousconsumers.nz/jobs)

------
sgy
REF10 | Full-Time Frontend Engineer | REMOTE/Freiburg, DE |
[https://ref10.com/1](https://ref10.com/1)

We work with companies to help them acquire the best talent by talking to all
job candidates that get referred to us and reward whoever referred them.

To advance our product UI, we're looking a resourceful JS hacker with some
experience in Angular/React and CSS, good sense for design and fluent English.

You can get in touch via one[at]ref10[dot]com

------
aaronharsh
comScore | Senior Software Engineer | Portland, OR | Onsite | Full-time |
[http://www.comscore.com/](http://www.comscore.com/)

comScore tracks and analyzes consumer TV and digital media consumption,
demographics, and purchase behavior. Our clients include most major U.S. ad
agencies, media companies, TV networks, movie studios, and advertisers.

We're hiring a developer in our Advanced Applications group to help build a
customer facing analytics tool. This is a development intensive role where
you'll use your technical skills to implement solutions to challenging
problems that are not met by widely used technologies (ie, you'll be writing
more code and using fewer frameworks and platforms).

You'll work on a high performance distributed datastore and query engine,
running on Linux and written in C (with a little x86 assembly), Python, and
Lua. AWS and Ansible experience would also be helpful

Learn more at
[http://www.comscore.com/Careers/Job_Opportunities?sfid=20100](http://www.comscore.com/Careers/Job_Opportunities?sfid=20100).
If you're interested, send an email to the address in my profile. I'm a
developer, not a recruiter, so feel free to ask technical questions.

------
Cieplak
Finix | Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA

Looking for exceptional people to join our team building payment systems and
financial infrastructure.

Example product docs:
[http://developers.finixpayments.com](http://developers.finixpayments.com)

Current stack is a mix of

    
    
      - java
      - erlang/elixir
      - c++1z
      - postgres
      - linux
      - freebsd
      - aws
    

We're backed by Homebrew and are Visa's first ever seed-stage investment.

email: cGF0cmljaytobkBmaW5peHBheW1lbnRzLmNvbQ==

------
samoube
thelab | New York, NY (NYC) or London, UK | Sr. Backend Developer |
[http://thelabnyc.com](http://thelabnyc.com) | Full-Time | Onsite

We're looking for a senior backend software developer to assist in development
on a mid-sized e-commerce site, with a focus on developing and maintaining
several open-source projects we own and contribute to. Most development would
be on server-side code, but some experience with front-end technologies is a
plus, as would be experience with DevOps. To apply, please email your resume,
links, and cover letter to jobs.dev@thelabnyc.com

Languages / Frameworks

\- Python / Django

\- Typescript / React

Infrastructure

\- Openshift 3 Dedicated (Kubernetes)

\- PostgreSQL, Redis, Elasticsearch

Things you'll be doing

\- Working on core e-commerce functionality and related systems.

\- Continually thinking about application security and possible attack /
exploit vectors.

\- Unit testing your code to ensure correctness.

We will be: an awesome place for you to grow, in an environment that will
support you. thelab is large enough to get an amazing variety of work, but
small enough to be flexible in working with smaller brands and start ups. A
successful candidate will have a passion for technology and is eager to work
alongside and learn from experienced development leads. To apply, please email
your resume, links, and cover letter to jobs.dev@thelabnyc.com

------
TheEzEzz
Standard Cognition | Researchers and Engineers | San Francisco, CA | Full-
time, onsite | 120k-180k

We're using machine vision to build zero-friction checkout for stores. Walk
in, grab stuff, and leave. Our system figures out what you grab and charges
you automatically. Checkout what our real-time inference engine looks like
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yeS8TJwBAFs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yeS8TJwBAFs)

If you love hard problems, machine vision, and building products that change
the way we interact with the world we'd love to talk with you. We're a young
team that's moving fast and looking for people that love to rapidly iterate on
challenging ideas. We're a YC company that's VC backed, 7 strong, and looking
to grow. Two of our cofounders are UCSB alumns, so we'd love to hear from you.

Research Candidates

We're looking for strong deep learning and machine learning researchers to
help lead our research programs. We view deep learning as a science, not an
art, and we're looking for strong scientists: people that can generate, test,
and refine hypotheses rapidly, with minimal bias. Fail fast, fail often.
That's the mantra of startups, and that's the mantra of science. Help us
rapidly generate targeted hypotheses and approaches for building a system that
can comprehend the massive amount of video footage we feed it. If you're
expertise isn't in machine vision but you're a passionate tinkerer or
researcher in ML or deep learning we're happy to get you up to speed on the
state of the art in vision.

Engineering Candidates

We're looking for strong Python engineers to help develop and productionize
soft real-time algorithms in our vision pipeline. We have lots of big problems
to solve. Engineers looking to lead and take on hard projects are welcome.
Take cutting-edge research that requires massive clusters to work and make it
run in real time on a single machine. Take disparate research results and
merge them together into more powerful models. Build a massively parallel
system that can comprehend 100Gbps of raw footage streaming from hundreds of
cameras.

Experience in some of these areas is a plus: high performance and scientific
computing, cluster management, deep learning, image processing, performance
optimization, algorithmic research. Experience with some of these tools is a
plus: cython, numpy, TensorFlow or some other deep learning framework, opencv,
nix. If you're smart, passionate, and can learn fast on the job, we're happy
to train an engineer in any and all of these areas.

------
adrianpike
Navigating Cancer | SDE, Web Apps | Seattle, Wa | ONSITE

NC builds one of the first patient-centered oncology platforms. We support
over a million patients and thousands of cancer care providers nationwide to
lower costs, improve patient satisfaction and drive better outcomes.

We're primarily a Rails shop, but there's some Golang sneaking its way in
around the edges, and we're always trying to reevaluate what's working for us.

Email me if you're curious; apike@navigatingcancer.com.

------
cabify_talent
Cabify | Elixir & Ruby Engineers| Madrid & Barcelona | Full-time | Onsite

We’re not just another taxi company with an generic app. We like to think of
ourselves as an ethical and innovative tech company that has not only built a
smart app and service but also created a business where everyone is treated
fairly and respectfully.

email talent@cabify.com or apply
[https://cabify.workable.com/](https://cabify.workable.com/)

------
bsingh4
iConstituent | Software Engineer, Full Stack, Front End | Washington, DC |
ONSITE, [http://iconstituent.com](http://iconstituent.com)

iConstituent has been a leading provider of software solutions for elected
officials for over a decade. We have a loyal client base and are debt free.
However, we are a team of highly motivated engineers and entrepreneurs -
complacency is not an option. We refuse to sit idly by and contribute to the
lack of innovation in the market we serve. We are setting out to revolutionize
our product line. To start we are making the largest internal investment in
technology the company has made in our history. We want to redefine how our
customers use constituent engagement tools. Be a part of the ground level of
building a fresh approach to software that connects millions of constituents
with their elected officials.

Our stack: Angular 4.x, Typescript, C#, .NET Core 2, SQL Server

Interview process is a phone screen, onsite interview, and a take-home coding
exercise. Competitive pay, full benefits, and an exciting entrepreneurial
environment to work from in Navy Yard. Bonus: the ability to give your friends
and family tours of the U.S. Capitol Building!

Interested? Email engineering@iconstituent.com

------
tobyc
Dovetail Digital | Senior Rails, React and React Native engineers | Remote
(Australia / New Zealand)

We're a digital consultancy and agency who build products for late stage
startups, government agencies and financial companies.

We're in the need of full stack Rails and React Native developers.

We work on some pretty interesting projects and have a pretty great culture.
We're remote, but we catch up in tropical locations as often as we can.

Email me your details: toby@dovetaildigital.io Thanks!

------
andrey81inmd
CapitalOne | Applied Solutions Architect | NYC, Wilmington DE, MacLean VA |
Onsite

You believe that code speaks louder than PowerPoint, and that the best
solutions are arrived at by engineers working collaboratively on a problem
rather than by mandate. You look forward to finding that obscure race
condition in code review. You have multiple solutions for no-downtime
deployment of distributed customer facing systems, and can list pros and cons
of each. You’d rather re-use a good solution than re-invent the wheel. You are
open minded to different technical solutions, but forceful in questioning
their merit. You get equally excited about a product feature that will make
customers’ lives better, and about the latest Docker release. You want to jump
in and contribute code whenever possible.

As an Applied Solutions Architect at CapitalOne, you will be facilitating
engineering guilds; reviewing, sharing, and enhancing reference
implementations; providing feedback on application designs; providing input on
company-wide initiatives; embedding in engineering teams to jump start complex
projects; and helping raise the talent bar by recruiting and hiring top
engineering talent. You will also work with product owners to articulate
benefits of proposed solutions; influence technical roadmap of enterprise
platforms; and help business prioritize work. If this sounds exciting, the
Applied Solutions Architect role could be for you!

The person we’re looking for: Is passionate about hands-on coding, testing,
releasing, monitoring, and supporting working software in production Has depth
and breadth of knowledge across multiple software engineering disciplines Is
self-driven, actively looks for ways to contribute, and knows how to get
things done Values data and truth over ego Has a strong sense of engineering
craftsmanship, takes pride in the code they write Believes that good software
development includes good testing, documentation, and collaboration Has good
communication and reasoning skills, including the ability to make a strong
case for technology choices Has ability to build consensus and iteratively
improve solutions Firmly believes in leading by influence and by adding value

Apply at
[https://capitalone.wd1.myworkdayjobs.com/Capital_One/job/Wil...](https://capitalone.wd1.myworkdayjobs.com/Capital_One/job/Wilmington-
DE/Applied-Solutions-Architect_R35322)

------
recr-datatonic
Datatonic | Data Engineer | London | ONSITE

Does real-time processing of millions of rows per minute, working with
petabytes of data and running large scale machine learning algorithms on
thousands of CPUs sound like something you want to do? Do you enjoy a dynamic
working environment with different challenges on a regular basis? Then become
Datatonic’s next Data Engineer!

You will be working on the data engineering and architecture part of our
consulting projects, building robust pipelines and wrangling data in a way
that it becomes easy to visualise and ready to be fed into our machine
learning models. In addition to that, you will be helping us to build out the
data engineering side of our next-generation machine learning products.

In case you're interested, please apply via
[https://datatonic.workable.com/jobs/514654](https://datatonic.workable.com/jobs/514654)

Datatonic | Data Scientist - Machine Learning | London | ONSITE

We're looking for a machine learning expert to unleash the power of data with
our customers. You'll be working closely with our partners and customers on
the most exciting data projects: product recommender systems, IoT data
analysis, segmenting user behaviour profiles with web analytics data, geo-
spatial analysis with billions of datapoints and many more.

You will be part of a growing and agile team that has accumulated expertise
in, computer vision, recommender systems, NLP and predictive analytics across
various business sectors including media, telecommunication, finance and
e-commerce. Working closely together with our data engineers you will be
helping us to build our next-generation machine learning products.

To be successful, you will need advanced analytic skills to find
relationships, models, and statistical associations between massive data sets.
You will have natural curiosity to dig into unknowns, unearth insights buried
in data, and provide practical conclusions. Furthermore, you will also have
the ability to tackle a project on your own and drive its progress from the
initial brainstorm to the delivery of a production ready solution.

In case you're interested, please apply via
[https://datatonic.workable.com/jobs/514630](https://datatonic.workable.com/jobs/514630)

------
ddispaltro
Goodcover | Frontend/Backend Dev | San Francisco, CA | Scala

Goodcover is starting a new insurance carrier. There are lots of systems to be
built in both the front and backend. We started this because we were tired of
how insurance profits from misfortune and waste. We've raised a small round
but are still a tiny team. Ideally we keep it that way.

We are a Scala shop that uses FP to make this all work. Drop me an email if
you're interested dan@goodcover.com

------
cf_pentesting
Coalfire Labs | Penetration Testers | Sterling, VA | ONSITE | Fulltime

Coalfire is composed of highly specialized security testers with a passion for
enhancing system security postures. Our team members actively participate in
the information security community and have released toolsets, blog posts, and
whitepapers. Our team members have presented at numerous industry conferences,
including BlackHat, DefCon, ShmooCon, BlueHat, DerbyCon, 44CON, and numerous
BSides, about offensive and defensive operations as well as the tools and
capabilities we create and share. Come join an amazing technical security team
who makes a difference in the information security industry and consistently
pushes the limit of offensive and defensive security capabilities. We're
currently seeking Mid - Sr Penetration Testers to join our team.

What you’ll do:

    
    
        Provide expertise in focusing on network and Web application tests, code reviews, social engineering, penetration testing, digital forensics, application security, physical security assessments, and security architecture consulting
        Provide hands-on, penetration testing and Red Team engagement expertise
        Participate in Red Team operations, working to test defensive mechanisms in an organizations
        Simulate sophisticated cyberattacks to identify vulnerabilities
    

What you’ll bring:

    
    
        Experience in information security with web application or network penetration testing experience.
        Experience carrying out and participating in Red Team engagements
        Develops scripts, tools and methodologies to enhance Coalfire’s Red Team processes
        Hands-on experience with scripting languages such as Python, Shell, Perl, or Ruby
        Reverse engineering malware, data obfuscators or ciphers
        An aptitude for technical writing, including assessment reports, presentations and operating procedures
        Strong working knowledge of at least two programming and/or scripting languages
        Strong understanding of security principles, policies and industry best practices
    

Why Join us?

Coalfire’s high energy, challenging, and fast-paced work environment will keep
you engaged and motivated. Work-life balance is a core priority at Coalfire –
we work hard and we play hard, and the two often overlap.

Email patrick.hurd@coalfire[.com] with subject line including "HN - Who is
Hiring" for more information.

------
SWEngJobsKronos
Kronos | 1.3 billion $ revenues | Workforce Management Softwares | Frontend
Angular.js Dev (Senior, Intermediate) | Montreal, Qc, Canada | ONSITE Full-
time | Candidates in Canada preferred

-Senior Front-end Angular.js 1.5 : goo.gl/WAjeRi -Senior Front-end Angular.js 1.5 (Angular 4 next year) : goo.gl/z7LnmL (new Google Cloud product) -Intermediate Front-end Angular.js 1.5 : goo.gl/39A7K3

-Senior Full-Stack Java 8/Angular 1.5 : goo.gl/PWnwyd

------
erichurkman
eShares | Palo Alto, San Francisco, Seattle, New York, Salt Lake City, Rio de
Janeiro | Engineering & technical roles | Full time | ONSITE

eShares is the platform and network for tracking and managing private asset
ownership. Many of the companies you see on this page use eShares to manage
their equity. We're looking for a wide range of people to join us.

If you're in the bay area but want to get out (NYC, SLC, Seattle), let me
know.

* Senior full stack engineers (Python, Django, PostgreSQL, APIs, AWS, Javascript, React, FIX protocol)

* Experienced team leads or engineering managers

* Dev-ops (AWS, Ansible, Jenkins, - or - what are we missing?)

* Security engineers

* Senior product design (HTML, CSS, UI/UX)

What's eShares like (aka, what's different)?
[https://blog.esharesinc.com/eshares-101/](https://blog.esharesinc.com/eshares-101/)

How do we hire at eShares? [https://blog.esharesinc.com/how-to-
hire/](https://blog.esharesinc.com/how-to-hire/)

What do eShares offer letters look like?
[https://blog.esharesinc.com/a-better-offer-
letter/](https://blog.esharesinc.com/a-better-offer-letter/)

eric+spooky@esharesinc.com

------
rbres
Bolt is hiring!

Onsite | San Francisco | VISA ok .

We are building a better online payments stack and are growing fast.

Actively hiring for 10+ roles:

\- Fullstack / Backend Engineer (Using Go and React although prior experience
therein is not required) .

\- Data Science / Data Engineer (Lots of python) .

\- Infrastructure / Devops Engineer .

\- Recruiter .

\- HR/Operations .

\- Business Development Reps / Account Executives .

\- More at [https://bolt.com/jobs](https://bolt.com/jobs) .

I'm, Ryan, the CEO. Email me here --> rb [at] bolt.com

------
EmmiOokla
Seattle, WA| Ookla | Full Stack Engineer | React/Node | Fulltime Ookla, the
company behind Speedtest.net, is hiring for our engineering team. Looking for
folks with experience using React and Node.js. Great work environment to be
creative, with a lot of work flexibility
an[https://ookla.workable.com/j/6330709D47](https://ookla.workable.com/j/6330709D47)

------
fleetbutler
fleetbutler B2B2C CarSharing-Enabler | iOS Engineer| Full-time, 50% On-Site in
Aachen, Germany |
[https://www.fleetbutler.de/jobs](https://www.fleetbutler.de/jobs)

We believe in sharing cars and the positive effect on total cost of ownership
and the environment. We build solutions optimising the utilisation of cars in
corporations and giving employees and neighbouring companies access to cars
when they are sitting idle.

Get on Board as: iOS Engineer (m/f) (Student, Part-Time, Full-Time)

Your Responsibilities • Develop native mobile applications for iOS (mainly
iPhone) using Xcode 9 and Swift 4 • Work closely with our UX and UI designers
to challenge their conceptsMake our users love the product you build:)

Your Profile • Experience in developing iOS Apps • Apprenticeship or studies
in the IT-sector • Highly motivated to work in an agile team and do things.

Add on • Experience with Android/Java, Ruby on Rails, JavaScript or HTML5

Your Benefits • Fully flexible work environment (hours, home office etc) •
Notebook of choice • Education budget at your disposal

Please refer to our website or send us an email: jobs@digital-mobility-
solutions.de

------
dbingham
Ceros ([http://ceros.com](http://ceros.com)) | Full Stack Developer (Security
background) | New York, NY | Remote | Full Time

Ceros is the world's leading collaborative design platform. Our users work
collaboratively in real-time on a browser-based digital canvas to create
pixel-perfect experiences with rich animations and interactivity. The
experiences they publish work consistently across all browsers and devices,
and all customer engagement is tracked with extensive analytics. All without
writing code.

Our customers include some of the world’s leading brands, such as Mashable,
Bloomberg, Red Bull, United Airlines, and AIG.

We are well-funded and venture-backed by prominent investors including Grotech
Ventures, Sigma Prime, Starvest Partners, Greycroft and Mark Cuban.

Our codebase is 95% JavaScript and the Ceros product is comprised of multiple
single-page applications with a client-heavy focus. We use libraries like
jQuery, Require, and Backbone. The Ceros Studio is architected around the
HTML5 Canvas element.

We’re not language zealots. We believe in using the right tool for the job,
and our current server-side infrastructure runs PHP, Node.js, Redis, AWS
Aurora, Chef, etc. on the Amazon AWS cloud.

Working completely from home, you’ll be communicating often through chat
rooms, email, and video conferencing. We offer flexible working hours and an
extremely flexible vacation policy. And we provide excellent gear (15” Macbook
Pro, iPad, external monitor, etc.).

While we are not a security company, we are looking for a developer with a
passion for security. One with past experience in a highly regulated industry
(banking, trading, etc.) or working with security software. You should be
familiar with OWASP and be able to mentor other developers on secure-coding
best practices.

More info here:
[http://labs.ceros.com/jobs/#/job/722719](http://labs.ceros.com/jobs/#/job/722719)

We're also looking for:

Ceros | User Experience Designer (Product) | New York, NY | Onsite | Full Time

More info here:
[http://labs.ceros.com/jobs/#/job/782987](http://labs.ceros.com/jobs/#/job/782987)

------
centarecareers
Milwaukee, WI | SSIS Developer | Contract, 3+ months

We have two spots open! 3+ years of experience required. Full-stack .NET
experience a huge plus but not required.

o Data Integration tools: SSIS o Database: SQL Server o Data Query tools: SQL,
T-SQL

Rates dependent on experience (sorry - I know that's annoying!) but somewhere
around $55-65/hr is likely. Contact Jenny Munn at jenny.munn@centare.com for
more information.

------
Skeletor
drchrono | Software Engineer | Sunnyvale, CA; Hunt Valley, Maryland | REMOTE,
VISA,

[https://www.drchrono.com/careers/](https://www.drchrono.com/careers/)

drchrono is a medical platform for doctors and patients. We are crafting the
best mobile healthcare experience, with a focus on iPad, iPhone, Apple Watch
and web.

The driving force of our efforts is in changing the way people engage and
experience healthcare through electronic health records. You would be part of
an entrepreneurial, sharp and capable team.

We’re hiring Python/Django Devs, Frontend Developers, Graphic Designers, and
we are hiring for Dev-ops.

Take our healthcare hacker challenge here or apply through
[https://www.drchrono.com/careers/](https://www.drchrono.com/careers/)

[https://www.hackerrank.com/tests/2tenc80md2q/5dc28bc357687ab...](https://www.hackerrank.com/tests/2tenc80md2q/5dc28bc357687ab88e6a2cc06c44050cSteps)
to getting hired

Step 1: Take our Hackerchallenge

Step 2: Phone call with our People Operations Manager

Step 3: On-Site Healthcare Hackathon

Step 4: Join the team & change healthcare!!!

~~~
GVRV
Are you looking for remote candidates within the US only?

------
adamilardi
eBay | www.ebay.com | New York | NYC | Full Time | ONSITE | jobs@ebaynyc.com |
VISA ok

Looking for an experienced java developer to drive forward a critical service
platform. This codebase supports billions of dollars in eBay Gross
Merchandising Volume ($s spent on the marketplace). Advertising, Merchandising
and emails flow through this code. You will be responsible for enforcing code
standards, reviewing pull requests and core framework functionality. You will
apply a craftsman's level of quality across the eBay experience making sure
everything works with ~50 page integrations and hundreds of configuration
options. You will support and enhance continuous delivery by automating the
release process. This should streamline existing processes reducing tickets
and manual button pushes. We need our weekly, heavy ceremony, releases to
become on demand. Due to the nature of this project with multiple
stakeholders, Product, Tech and Managers, and teams across the globe there
will be a push to maintain the undesirable status quo. If you succeed you’ll
earn the respect of every manager / Developer / PM involved.

------
ozim
72Media | Software Developer .NET | Amsterdam, NL | ONSITE
[https://72media.nl](https://72media.nl)

We're looking for a .NET developer with good grasp of C#, GIT and SQL. Person
have to be goal oriented.

Office is located near central station of Amsterdam with great view of Ij.

We are building innovative web and mobile solutions for our customers in
financial sector.

If you are interested please mail me at mateusz (at) 72media.nl

------
fleetbutler
fleetbutler B2B2C CarSharing-Enabler | Ruby on Rails Engineer| Full-time, 50%
On-Site in Aachen, Germany |
[https://www.fleetbutler.de/jobs](https://www.fleetbutler.de/jobs)

We believe in sharing cars and the positive effect on total cost of ownership
and the environment. We build solutions optimising the utilisation of cars in
corporations and giving employees and neighbouring companies access to cars
when they are sitting idle.

Get on Board as: Ruby on Rails Engineer (m/f) (Student, Part-Time, Full-Time)

Your Responsibilities • Develop kick-ass features • Develop in an agile and
continuous integration environment • Develop test-driven and in line with high
quality standards

Your Profile • Experience in developing Ruby on Rails • Apprenticeship or
studies in the IT-sector • Highly motivated to work in an agile team and do
things.

Add on • Experience with test-driven development

Your Benefits • Fully flexible work environment (hours, home office etc) •
Fruits and free drinks everyday • Notebook of choice • Education budget at
your disposal

Please refer to our website or send us an email: jobs@digital-mobility-
solutions.de

------
hidiegomariani
busuu | Backend Engineer | London, UK | Onsite

As one of the largest social network for language learning in the world (70M+
users) we’ve already had some great success, but there is so much more that we
want to build and improve on. We’re looking for smart, agile, independent
engineers who can help us take our APIs and backend infrastructure to the next
level.

* Tech Stack: We have a vast range of services and we use different languages and tech: PHP7, MySQL, Node.js, Symfony3, PostgreSQL, Redis and Docker. Our infrastructure is on top of AWS. Currently introducing Golang for small indipendent micro-services.

Ideal profile * Exposure to the architecture of high traffic web platforms. *
Excellent knowledge of PHP/OOP and experience with a modern web framework (we
use Symfony 3) * Ability to work outside your comfort zone, take a problem and
solve it with as much or as little support as you need. * Experience with
testing methodologies, performance debugging and benchmarking.

* Benefits and Perks: Salary above competition, Private healthcare, Bonus Scheme, Gym Membership, Stock Options, Company trips, Free breakfast and snaks..

Reach out at: ZGllZ29tYXJpYW5pQG1haWwuY29t

------
Stefaniastoia
lastminute.com Group|Software Engineer|Chiasso, CH|Fulltime, Onsite To support
the growth of our business we are looking for a Software Engineer Key
Responsibilities will include -Researching, designing, writing and testing new
software programs using Agile software methodologies. -Maintaining systems by
monitoring, identifying and correcting software defects -Investigating new
technologies -Constantly updating technical knowledge and skills by attending
in-house and/or external courses, reading manuals and accessing new
applications -Problem-solving and lateral thinking as part of a team, or
individually, to meet the project needs Skills and Experience Essential -3-5+
years of experience as a Software Engineer programming in Java/JEE in
Unix/Linux/Windows environment during all stages of the classic and agile
software cycles -Solid and proven coding background in any domain with Java
language -Willingness to work in an Agile environment -Good knowledge of
Italian and English -Excellent communication and inter-personal skills
Desirable -Sense of curiosity to explore new and better ways to solve
problems​ -Competence in testing techniques like TDD and BDD -Use of and
interest in open-source software -"Hobby Project" of interest / open-source
contributor -MS Degree in Computer Science or Engineering What We Offer
-Flexible working hours -Bootcamp: a two-week full-immersion coding course
with coaches -Coding Dojo: a weekly training to learn and share coding
techniques during office hours Free internal English courses Yearly personal
budget for formation (eg: conferences, training,books,etc) Complimentary
fruit, beverages, coffees and a dedicated lounge area Powerful development
workstation (last generation MacBook laptops, External monitor etc ..)
Possibility to join the Erasmus program (temporary relocation among our
worldwide offices)

~~~
glovece
For applications:
[https://www.smartrecruiters.com/lastminutecomgroup/743999660...](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/lastminutecomgroup/743999660628723-software-
engineer?trid=76d5a91d-4a9d-4b5b-9d12-e69111701bf9)

------
imjohnbo
in-tech (www.in-tech.com) - Subject Matter Expert: Digitalization - Onsite
(Greenville, SC) - Full time

in-tech is a rapidly growing German engineering company founded in 2002. We
take on automotive and digital transformation projects for companies like BMW,
Siemens, and Ford with team sizes ranging from 2 - 200 people and project
length from 6 months to 6 years.

We are looking for a Subject Matter Expert to join our team in Greenville, SC.
As a specialist you will assist with the direction of the in-tech R&D unit to
accompany our traditional customers in the sectors of Automotive and Machinery
during the transformation phase, while at the same time positioning in-tech as
an outstanding provider for individual mobility solutions. You will contribute
to the unit's success by providing technological expertise, professional and
methodical know-how, and accompanying our independent and self-responsible
development of new business models.

Talented software leads and project managers looking for a new challenge are
welcome to apply on the in-tech website. Let Tyler Parmelee at (+1) 864 341
1100 know if you apply or have questions.

------
Danilka
Vitagene.com | Frontend and Backend Engineers | San Francisco | Onsite | Full
time

Vitagene is a “rocket ship” startup in the DNA and wellness industry. Come
join the ride and help us make a lot of people healthier.

Stack: Python (Django), PostgreSQL, Celery, Angular, AWS.

Apply: jobs@vitagene.com or
[https://vitagene.com/company/careers/](https://vitagene.com/company/careers/)

------
calaniz
Weebly | Site Reliability Engineer | San Francisco | ONSITE

Weebly helps anyone without technical skills build a website and/or
storefront. We're self hosted on baremetal and a top ~250 Alexa website in
terms of traffic. Come join us.

We're hiring for a number of roles: * Site Relibability Engineer * Backend
Engineer * Frontend Engineer

[http://careers.weebly.com](http://careers.weebly.com)

------
robwillis2
RedPoint Global | Senior Frontend Engineer | REMOTE

RedPoint is a marketing technology company that supports enhanced omni-channel
marketing through the use of Machine Learning, A/B testing, and Analytics.

We are looking for an experienced Web UI developer - to help build a brand new
product line utilizing latest UI tools and frameworks (either React and/or
Angular2 expertise).

Send resume and links to portfolio to: rob.willis@redpoint.net

------
ElenaADEX
Berlin, Germany | The ADEX GmbH (DMP, Big Data)| Senior DevOps Engineer |
ONSITE | [https://short.sg/j/1177207](https://short.sg/j/1177207)

At ADEX we are working on a real Big Data scale (we are talking about
processing 400 TB of raw data in real time). We analyze billions of requests
daily using one of the biggest Big Data clusters in Europe (110 local
servers). We love automation, so we use tools like Puppet and Cloudera on a
daily basis, and always try to minimize the manual interactions. Some of the
new technologies that we are using right now are Spark, Hadoop, Kafka and
Docker.

We are looking for a Senior DevOps Engineer who will take up the challenge of
updating our architecture to continue improving our real time functionality.
As a Senior DevOps Engineer, you will help the team with maintaining, growing
and optimizing the existing fleet of Linux servers. Furthermore, you will
architect the infrastructure behind our application’s backend, creating
scalable services, frameworks and storage solutions in PHP, Java, Python and
Go. You will be challenged with the amounts of data/requests we manage to
process daily, and upcoming projects which will put even more pressure and
require new approaches and infrastructure stacks in the future.

Apart from the challenges mentioned above, there are a few things we can offer
apart from those listed in the job description. From the company side, you can
expect a lot of freedom, trust and flexibility. From our DevOps wizard you can
expect professionalism and reliability from eye to eye level. He is a person
who is really motivated, committed and keeps up with new technologies by
visiting meet ups and conferences.

We are around 30 people in the company, half of the team works on tech
positions. 15 employees are male, the other 15 female. The ADEX is based in
Berlin with a small customer support team based in Hamburg. As we are a small
company, we have many 1-person teams and we would like to have at least two
people working on the same team, that's why the position is open. We are
pretty flexible and chilled, and very tech- and product-focused. We work in a
cutting-edge industry, so we encourage our employees to try new technologies,
go to meet-ups, workshops and conferences. We are not afraid of trying and
failing because we strongly believe in learning from mistakes.

If you have any questions, please get in touch: elena@theadex.com

------
Kpourdeilami
Terrene | Full-Stack Python Developer | Waterloo, ON, Canada | FULL TIME,
INTERN, ONSITE

We are building APIs for training, deployment, and optimization of deep
learning neural networks. We're a small team (3 people) and we're looking for
someone who is comfortable with django-rest-framework, pandas/numpy/pytorch,
and vue.

If this is something you find interesting, please shoot me an email at
kash@terrene.co

------
tim_church
momondo / KAYAK | Data Engineer | Copenhagen, Denmark | Full-Time | Onsite

KAYAK and momondo are building the world’s leading travel search engine.

We are looking for a Data Engineer to join momondo & KAYAK’s Business
Analytics team in our Copenhagen office. This person should love working on
data parsing, analyzing, investigating, interpreting, modeling, and extracting
knowledge from large volumes of data. Good candidates would have a passion for
processing data to help drive better business decisions in a fast-paced
environment.

Tech stack: Python, SQL, Vertica, Redshift, Hive, Airflow, Tableau, Django,
S3, Google Analytics

Responsibilities:

\- Build ETL pipelines to extract data from various data sources including
external APIs, parse, clean, and load into optimized database tables

\- Design high-performance database schemas and optimize SQL queries

\- Create dashboards, reports, and data visualizations

\- Identify trends, investigate anomalies, and work closely with business
stakeholders

[https://www.momondo.dk/content/jobs/?hr=show-
job%2F21957](https://www.momondo.dk/content/jobs/?hr=show-job%2F21957)

------
sahn44
BlackRock | New York, NY | Full-time ONSITE, VISA | Front-end Web Developer |
React We have a position available immediately to work on my team building a
specific, revenue-generating product. We're applying BlackRock's sophisticated
risk analytics, which are used to manage over $20 trillion of institutional
money, to millions of individual investors' portfolios to help them and their
Financial Advisors create better portfolios. This role will be focused
immediately on our front-end web apps building out new features and better
user experience in React framework. We're looking for someone who is really
proficient in React and wants to work with and leverage modern tools and
techniques to the fullest.

Direct link:
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/419526548/](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/419526548/)

Reach out to me directly if interested. I lead the team that is hiring this
role: msahn@blackrock.com. We’re looking for junior (1-2 years exp.) and mid-
level (3-6 years exp.) roles.

Job Description and Responsibilities:

* Work beside Analytics and Product experts to build innovative analytics tools for users both inside and outside our firm.

* Architecting and developing web apps, prototypes, and proofs of concepts

* Demonstrate a passion for developing well architected, elegant web applications that delight users

* Help continually improve our application reliability, performance, and software infrastructure

* Beyond coding, a successful candidate will strive to learn the business context of their projects and users’ needs to quickly play a leading role in solving problems and driving decisions

Qualifications:

* Experience with React.js in building applications a must

* Very strong front-end web programming skills in JavaScript/ES6/HTML5/CSS

* Experience in at least one server-side language - Java, C++, Python, Ruby, Node.js

* Passion for agile, test-driven development, and automated testing

* Passion for user experience and a strong interest/demonstrated experience in design, across all devices

* Experience with Angular 2.0, AngularJS a plus

* Involvement/authoring of open source software a plus

------
samk3nny
untapt | Technical Account Manager | Full-Time in NYC |
[https://www.untapt.com](https://www.untapt.com)

untapt is at the heart of hiring and has a best in class AI that matches
software engineers to awesome jobs. As an Account Manager you'll be at the
heart of untapt - working directly with all manner of companies.

Using your rich knowledge of programming languages and creative writing
acumen, you'll work closely with clients to market them, and their roles, in a
way that is intriguing and compelling to software engineers.

Your interpersonal and communication background will enable you to build
strong relationships with clients, gather feedback, and ensure their
experience on untapt is both exceptional and successful.

Bring your innovative flair, energy and desire for success to untapt, and in
return you'll meet our office dog, Oboe, and our yet-to-be-named inflatable
unicorn.

Attractive compensation that includes commission, based on performance. So the
sky's the limit!

------
cargomatecrew
CargoMate Technologies | Front-end JavaScript Engineer | London | Onsite,
Full-time, £40K-£60K + 0.5-1.25% Equity, www.cargomate.co.uk

CargoMate Technologies brings innovative efficiency to the container shipping
industry. We’re developing a range of applications and technologies to record,
monitor and analyse container ship cargo operations (i.e. the process of
moving containers on and off a ship in port), to ensure ships depart early and
consume less fuel on voyage. Our long-term goal is to bring the widespread
adoption of autonomous technologies to merchant ships. Voyages by ship are
legally classed as ‘adventures’. We see CargoMate as an adventure too; driven
by passionate problem solvers who are resilient when faced with a storm. We
reach our destination by working as one crew.

We are backed by one of the UK’s most successful tech accelerators,
Entrepreneur First. We care about our craft and it’s important to us that you
do as well. We’re looking for someone with a couple of years of coding
experience under their belt and who’s willing to learn on the job, as well as
teach others. You write code that you’re proud of as you know you and your
team members will be the ones maintaining and adding new features to it.

You’ll work on a customer facing React.js website as well as an Android only
React Native app. You don’t have to know our whole tech stack but it’s
important that you’re willing to learn. You’ll collaborate closely with the
CTO as we turn our proof of concept into an MVP ready for production. You’ll
build new features, do code reviews, mentor future team members as well as
have mentors around you.

We keep up to date with the latest tech but know that bleeding edge usually
puts you in an unstable spot. Our projects are written in Javascript,
React.js, React Native and all use ES6. For this role, Javascript skills and
culture fit are more important than a formal education. We don’t do whiteboard
interviews or ask you how many golf balls fit in a 747. You will get to show
that you know what you’re doing by coding on your own machine as part of the
interview process.

We see coding as a way of communication, it’s therefore important that you
have excellent communication skills as well as fluency in written and spoken
English. Our intention is to enable remote working and flexible working hours
as soon as we can. As this is one of our first hires, we need you full-time
on-site in our offices in central Richmond upon Thames.

crew@cargomate.co.uk

------
pjacobson
PumpUp | React-Native Developer| Toronto, Canada | REMOTE, FULL-TIME, CONTRACT

PumpUp is a positive community for health & fitness. Our mission is to empower
people across the world to become the best versions of themselves! We’re
venture-backed with over 5 million members!

Tech Stack: React Native, Redux

If you're interested in joining our talented team and impacting people
globally, email us at careers@pumpup.com

------
dkfung
Drop | Engineers/Developers/Data Scientists/Machine Learning Engineers |
Toronto | FULLTIME ONSITE
[https://www.earnwithdrop.com](https://www.earnwithdrop.com)

Drop is a venture backed start-up building a mobile first and automated
coalition loyalty program. Through our mobile app, users can supercharge their
debit and credit cards to automatically earn points from places they already
shop at, like Starbucks, Under Armour, Forever 21, and Uber. Users redeem
points for rewards at their favourite restaurants, brands, retailers, and
more. Drop provides our community with a unique experience by intelligently
surfacing offers.

Our tech stack includes Ruby on Rails, React, React Native. We're looking for
all types of software developers (backend, frontend, fullstack, ML, data) as
well as Data Scientists.

Apply via [https://drop.workable.com/](https://drop.workable.com/)

Data Scientist:
[https://drop.workable.com/j/4D3719C30E](https://drop.workable.com/j/4D3719C30E)

ML Developer:
[https://drop.workable.com/j/1DE9510EDA](https://drop.workable.com/j/1DE9510EDA)

Senior Software Developer:
[https://drop.workable.com/j/641899CB07](https://drop.workable.com/j/641899CB07)

------
sd6594
KDS | Scala Developer | Issy-les-Moulineaux (Paris) | Full-time | Onsite

KDS is a global provider of integrated travel and expense management
solutions. Join a passionate small team in a startup spirit to develop a brand
new financial product. We use AWS, React, Scala...

You'll be our Scala developer at the core of payment solutions. Expect
challenges and a very good team atmosphere.

Email us at pdanek [at] kds.com

------
mirandaclark
Google Play Awards' winner of '2017 App of the Year', Memrise is looking for a
Full Stack Developer and Data Engineer in London, UK. Visit:
[https://www.memrise.com/jobs](https://www.memrise.com/jobs)

The goal in the coming years is to become the dominant product and pre-eminent
brand in global language learning.

------
pjacobson
PumpUp | React-Native Developer | Toronto, Canada | FULL-TIME REMOTE, CONTRACT

PumpUp is a positive community for health & fitness. Our mission is to empower
people across the world to become the best versions of themselves! We’re
venture-backed with 5 million members!

Tech Stack: React Native, Redux

If you're interested in joining our talented team and impacting people
globally, email us at careers@pumpup.com

~~~
fernandolucas
Hi, my name's Fernando,

I have interest in this role, I'm a full-stack developer, I know since
DataBase SQL (MySQL, PostgreSQL) and NoSQL(Mongo), JavaScript (Node (npm,
yarn), React, React-Native with Expo), HTML5, CSS3, and some frameworks like
Materialize, Bootstrap and Foundation. In this moment I'm study react-native,
node and GraphQL etc and make one freela with react-native and firebase..

I never worked in none enterprise. I've been working for myself since I
started my software engineer degree almost 3 years ago, studying/working from
home, acquiring knowledge. follow my resume:
[https://fernandogontijo.com](https://fernandogontijo.com)

------
sblawrie
Red Ampersand | Jr. Full Stack Developer | Los Angeles, CA | ONSITE full-time

We're a small team running a suite of brands for screenwriting, the most
prominent of which is a two-sided marketplace for feedback on screenplays. If
you like coding and movies, you'll love this job.

Our stack is PHP7/Laravel, MySQL, AWS, Ansible, and Bootstrap.

Shoot me an email at scot@red-ampersand.com if you want to chat!

------
whitperson
Sailthru | Senior Site Reliability Engineer (SRE) | New York |
[http://grnh.se/x4sbtp](http://grnh.se/x4sbtp)

Sailthru | Senior Machine Learning Engineer | New York |
[http://grnh.se/x4sbtp](http://grnh.se/x4sbtp)

Sailthru | Mobile Solutions Engineer Mobile Solutions Engineer | New York |
[http://grnh.se/x4sbtp](http://grnh.se/x4sbtp)

Sailthru | Senior Scrum Master | New York |
[http://grnh.se/x4sbtp](http://grnh.se/x4sbtp)

Sailthru helps the world's most innovative retailers and digital publishers
build deeper and longer lasting relationships with their customers. Sailthru-
powered email, web, and mobile experiences drive higher revenue, improve
customer lifetime value and eliminate churn.

As an engineer at Sailthru you'll be able to tackle complex challenges of
scaling architecture, dive into leading edge technologies, and have strategic
impact on architectural features in the product roadmap.

Sailthru Careers Page: [http://grnh.se/x4sbtp](http://grnh.se/x4sbtp)

We are also hiring for non-Engineering roles as well:

Senior Technical Recruiter | New York |
[http://grnh.se/x4sbtp](http://grnh.se/x4sbtp)

Enterprise Sales Director | New York |
[http://grnh.se/x4sbtp](http://grnh.se/x4sbtp)

Solutions Consultant | New York |
[http://grnh.se/x4sbtp](http://grnh.se/x4sbtp)

Client Support Engineer | San Francisco |
[http://grnh.se/x4sbtp](http://grnh.se/x4sbtp)

Client Support Engineer | Los Angeles |
[http://grnh.se/x4sbtp](http://grnh.se/x4sbtp)

Customer Success Manager | Los Angeles |
[http://grnh.se/x4sbtp](http://grnh.se/x4sbtp)

Customer Success Manager | San Francisco |
[http://grnh.se/x4sbtp](http://grnh.se/x4sbtp)

------
jwhear
Emsi ([https://economicmodeling.com](https://economicmodeling.com)) | API
Developer | Moscow, ID | Full time | Salary $60k-$70k

Work on a polyglot team building APIs to make meaning out of our industry-
leading labor market information. Use common languages like C# (on Linux) and
Python, as well as fun ones like D.

At Emsi, we’re focused on the student-to-employment journey. We use labor
market data to connect and inform people, education, and business. For better
than 15 years, we’ve served as labor market advisors to leaders in higher
education, business, and community development. Emsi partners with colleges to
help them leverage their economic impact, offer industry-aligned academic
programs, and drive student success. Emsi helps economic and workforce
development professionals help their communities prosper by bringing in new
businesses, helping existing companies grow, and finding good jobs for their
residents. Emsi helps businesses use data to drive talent strategy and align
recruiting efforts — empowering them to hire the talent they need as quickly
and affordably as possible.

Full ad and apply link here: [https://careers.economicmodeling.com/en-
US/job/api-developer...](https://careers.economicmodeling.com/en-US/job/api-
developer/J3J23G6GNWP0L789139)

------
headspin1
HeadSpin | Senior Backend Engineer | Mountain View, CA | Full Time | ONSITE

HeadSpin provides customers the ability to test their mobile applications on
real devices all across the globe, and capture useful data in real-time. We
are primarily looking for senior engineers who are comfortable in an engaging
environment. Our stack is mainly python and macos/linux.

Send email to hi@headspin.io

------
diN0bot
Karat | REMOTE | Part-time and Full-time |
[https://jobs.lever.co/karat/d44ab283-c7c0-4bbd-b8c3-4dc0ced6...](https://jobs.lever.co/karat/d44ab283-c7c0-4bbd-b8c3-4dc0ced64c86)

Y'all can email me directly at lus@karat.io - I'm an engineering manager who
discovered interviewing at Karat through a Who's Hiring post last year. I love
working here and am happy to chat!

We're essentially looking for folks who are technical (eg, you'll have to read
a wide variety of code and identify bugs and complexity) and social (eg,
you'll have to host interview conversations and be warm and encouraging).

We do 1-on-1 technical interviews online. You can set your own schedule and
work from home.

From the Job Posting:

 _Interviewing is broken. Karat professionalizes interviewing._

Hiring top talent is a critical activity for all companies, yet the way
organizations interview candidates is broken. Interviewing is a time consuming
process that is rarely data-driven. Here at Karat, we see a massive
opportunity to transform the interviewing experience for every candidate and
company.

Karat is on a mission to assess the world's talent. We are the first dedicated
marketplace for technical interviewers. Karat's network of seasoned engineers
conduct the first rounds of technical interviews for elite engineering
companies. Our robust platform saves teams thousands of valuable hours while
allowing them to focus on the top performing candidates. Karat's unique
approach recognizes that people are central to the hiring process and that
they can be supercharged by leveraging machine learning and our rich database
of the world's interviews.

We face incredible demand for our service and are delivering significant value
to elite engineering companies like Interana, BuildZoom and Minted. We are
funded by top VCs including Formation8 and Founder Collective, plus the
founders of companies like Glassdoor, Mulesoft, Lookout, OPOWER, MediaLink and
CAA. Karat is headquartered in the University District of Seattle, WA.

 _Join our elite community of Expert Interviewers._

Check out the job posting for more:
[https://jobs.lever.co/karat/d44ab283-c7c0-4bbd-b8c3-4dc0ced6...](https://jobs.lever.co/karat/d44ab283-c7c0-4bbd-b8c3-4dc0ced64c86)

------
bperreault1
Swing by Swing Golf | Contract to Full-time Onsite | Connecticut, US Mobile
Applications for the Golf Industry

Seeking a developer experienced in iOS and Android hybrid application
development. Temp to hire position, start immediately.
[https://www.swingbyswing.com](https://www.swingbyswing.com)

contact bperreault at that domain above

------
urbit
Urbit | San Francisco, CA | FULL TIME | ONSITE

Urbit is hiring:

Urbit is a clean-slate system software stack defined as a single frozen
function. We're looking for:

\- Systems generalists who are comfortable at every layer of the stack and
want to build beautiful code. Experience in functional programming, compilers,
kernels, etc, is nice.

\- Designers who can code, or frontend devs with an attention to detail.

Email: urbit@urbit.org

------
KasianFranks
Starmine AI | Cryptocurrency Interns | Python | Remote OK

Smart Contracts for On-Demand Datasets in Machine Learning & Artificial
Intelligence.

We are looking for blockchain, crtypo and software engineering interns that
know their way around Python a bit.

Contact: biomimic@gmail.com

More information can be found here:
[http://www.starmine.ai](http://www.starmine.ai)

------
jkukul
mbr targeting / Ströer Digital Group | Software Engineer (Java) | Berlin,
Germany | Full-time, On-Site

At mbr targeting in Berlin we are developing and scaling the core technology
that powers Germany's market leading digital advertising company Ströer.

With online advertising being one of the most challenging fields in high
performance computing and data processing, we are working at the cutting edge
of big data, machine learning and real-time technologies and we are operating
large-scale deployments of real-time web services.

To expand our team of highly skilled engineers we are looking for talented
software engineers who either already have some experience building scalable,
low-latency systems or who are proficient with Java and are looking for a
challenging opportunity.

Please find more info here: [https://mbr-targeting.com/jobs.html](https://mbr-
targeting.com/jobs.html) Get in touch with us: jobs@mbr-targeting.com

------
jkaljundi
We're looking for a B2B SaaS marketing manager at Weekdone:
[http://www.cv.ee/job-ad/weekdone-ou/b2b-marketing-
manager-d3...](http://www.cv.ee/job-ad/weekdone-ou/b2b-marketing-
manager-d3434086.html)

We're 12 people, cash-flow positive since January 2015. Remote welcome.

------
whitperson
Sailthru | Senior Site Reliability Engineer (SRE) | New York |
[http://grnh.se/x4sbtp](http://grnh.se/x4sbtp)

Sailthru | Senior Machine Learning Engineer | New York |
[http://grnh.se/x4sbtp](http://grnh.se/x4sbtp)

Sailthru | Mobile Solutions Engineer | New York |
[http://grnh.se/x4sbtp](http://grnh.se/x4sbtp)

Sailthru | Senior Scrum Master | New York |
[http://grnh.se/x4sbtp](http://grnh.se/x4sbtp)

Sailthru helps the world's most innovative retailers and digital publishers
build deeper and longer lasting relationships with their customers. Sailthru-
powered email, web, and mobile experiences drive higher revenue, improve
customer lifetime value and eliminate churn.

As an engineer at Sailthru you'll be able to tackle complex challenges of
scaling architecture, dive into leading edge technologies, and have strategic
impact on architectural features in the product roadmap.

Sailthru Careers Page: [http://grnh.se/x4sbtp](http://grnh.se/x4sbtp)

We are also hiring for non-Engineering roles as well:

Senior Technical Recruiter | New York |
[http://grnh.se/x4sbtp](http://grnh.se/x4sbtp)

Enterprise Sales Director | New York |
[http://grnh.se/x4sbtp](http://grnh.se/x4sbtp)

Enterprise Sales Development Representative (SDR) | New York |
[http://grnh.se/x4sbtp](http://grnh.se/x4sbtp)

Solutions Consultant | New York |
[http://grnh.se/x4sbtp](http://grnh.se/x4sbtp)

Client Support Engineer | Los Angeles, San Francisco |
[http://grnh.se/x4sbtp](http://grnh.se/x4sbtp)

Customer Success Manager | London, Los Angeles, San Francisco |
[http://grnh.se/x4sbtp](http://grnh.se/x4sbtp)

Digital Marketing Strategist | New York |
[http://grnh.se/x4sbtp](http://grnh.se/x4sbtp)

------
jms
Hill Operations | Linux Sysadmin, cross skilled with PHP if desired | Sydney ,
Remote within Aus/NZ | Part-time

Small software development agency. Ongoing sysadmin work maintaining and
upgrading a fleet of servers for our clients. PHP work also available if
you're interested (and would be a plus), but the primary role is systems
admin.

~~~
cool8
Hi I am interested in this part time role. I have good linux skills. Is there
an email I can send my resume to? Thanks.

------
famousactress
Elation Health | (Senior) Software Engineer | (REMOTE &) San Francisco, CA |
Full Time

At Elation we make tools for physicians and their patients that improve the
efficiency and fidelity of their relationship, and help to make the delivery
of excellent, proactive healthcare possible.

We've got a number of roles available in engineering, product, design, sales,
and customer experience. See them all here:
[https://www.elationhealth.com/careers/](https://www.elationhealth.com/careers/)

Specifically I'm closely involved with trying to fill our engineering
positions. Right now we've got a couple of development roles to fill. One is a
senior role (4+ years) backend heavy with python experience, and ideally
Django. This role can be filled in SF or we're open to REMOTE candidates,
particularly those with experience working remotely. The other position is a
front-end focused (but still full stack) role. 2-3 years of Javascript and
some ReactJS, with some backend experience (any stack, some RDBMS/SQL). That
role we're hiring for the SF team locally.

Stack is Python/Django/MySQL/ReactJS/Elasticsearch/Redis/AWS. Team culture is
awesome. Engineering team is ~30% remote. High empathy, low ego. Lots of
interactions with passionate users, and generally in the company of people who
care a lot about the quality of the product experience.

Apply online or reach out to me directly if you have any questions or are
curious! I'm always happy to chat with folks about healthcare, startups,
whatever. Contact info's in profile.

~~~
earthtolazlo
This company ghosted on me after I spent four hours on a written assignment
(following a quick phone screen). I would strongly recommend not giving them
the chance to waste your time as well.

~~~
hn-wh-throwaway
The same happened to me.

Emailed back and forth with them, completed a phone screen, spent hours on
their written assignment that they acknowledged they received then zero
feedback.

------
kethinov
CACI International Inc. - Rome, NY

CACI's Rome, NY office supports the Air Force Research Laboratory. We develop
data visualization software and productivity tools supporting the United
States military using a wide range of tech stacks. Basically we write cool
software that ranges from bringing old pen and paper military processes into
the 21st century to visualizing large data sets in ways that push the limits
of modern computer hardware.

CACI employs a diverse range of talent to create an environment that fuels
innovation and fosters continuous improvement and success. At CACI you will
have the opportunity to make an immediate impact by providing information
solutions and services in support of national security missions and government
transformation for Intelligence, Defense, and Federal Civilian clients. A
member of the Fortune 1000 Largest Companies and the Russell 2000 Index, CACI
provides dynamic careers for approximately 20,000 employees working in over
120 offices worldwide.

We're looking for software engineers ranging from entry level to senior
developers as well as current students looking for college jobs skilled in one
or more of the following:

\- JavaScript (full stack: client-side and Node.js)

\- WebGL or OpenGL

\- Java

\- C++

\- *nix skills

Must be a U.S. Citizen. Security clearance requirements per project/team
varies. Clearance must be obtained and maintained.

    
    
         === Openings ===
    

\- Internships and college semester software development co-ops (INTERNS)

\- Entry-level and mid-level full-time software developers (ONSITE)

\- Senior software engineers (REMOTE welcome)

If this sounds interesting to you, apply at
[http://careers.caci.com/ListJobs/All/Search/location/rome/st...](http://careers.caci.com/ListJobs/All/Search/location/rome/state/ny/country/us/)
or ping me directly if you have questions at enewport[NO-SPAM FILLER, AT
SYMBOL GOES HERE]caci.com.

CACI also has lots of job openings in other locations too. If that sounds more
appealing, I will be sad but my employer will be happy. You can find those
openings (as well as our Rome, NY office openings) at
[http://careers.caci.com](http://careers.caci.com)

------
EYrecruiter
EY - Ernst & Young | Multiple Full stack - Ruby on Rails, | Palo Alto | Full-
time- onsite

* Ruby, Ruby on Rails, JavaScript, React, HTML, CSS * databases: MySQL, Postgres, Mongo, Redis, Cass

If interested, please send your resume to
[http://tinyurl.com/hackernewsEY](http://tinyurl.com/hackernewsEY)

------
jrozner
Prevoty | Software Engineer | Los Angeles, Redwood City, or New York |
Fulltime

Prevoty is a Runtime Application Self Protection company founded in 2013 that
builds language plugins to provide mitigation to security vulnerabilities
without the need for modification of applications. The plugins utilize
instrumentation and middleware to automatically insert hooks into the
application to perform detection and mitigation of common vulnerability
classes such as many of those listed in the OWASP Top 10.

Open Roles

\- Language Integration Engineer (Ruby, Python, PHP, Node.js, Lua, or Go w/ C,
C++, or Rust)

This role specifically is to work on integration of the sections of engine
written in C, C++, and Rust into the host languages (Ruby, Python, PHP,
Node.js, Lua, Go, Java, .net) utilizing their respective FFI support and own
the supporting plugins building an maintaining instrumentation and the
supporting functionality.

\- Parser Engineer (C++, ANTLR)

Developer to work on SQL parser and tree construction. Candidate will be
dealing with large ANTLR grammars and its C++ backend to build trees for
export to other programming languages to perform semantic analysis of SQL
queries.

[https://www.prevoty.com/about/careers](https://www.prevoty.com/about/careers)

------
devsno
Cameo | Full-Stack Software Engineer | Los Angeles / Chicago | Remote/on-site

Cameo is a platform where fans can book personalized video shoutouts from
their favorite actors, athletes, and influencers. We're growing rapidly and
need help building the next line of our mobile and web products.

React, React-Native, Node.js

Email devon@bookcameo.com and mention HN

------
amlau
Jellyfish | Software Engineers (ML experience a plus) | Boston, MA | Full-Time
| ONSITE

ABOUT JELLYFISH

Jellyfish is an small, early-stage venture-funded startup creating a platform
that will change the way software development happens. We're looking for a
full-stack engineer and a backend architect to join our 5-person founding team
here in Boston, MA. At this time we aren't prepared to offer H1B/Visa
sponsorship or remote work.

JOB DESCRIPTION

Currently, we are working closely with our customers to rapidly prototype,
build, and refine the Jellyfish platform. We are using a Django stack (Python
3, Django, Postgres) hosted on AWS, so experience with these technologies is a
plus. We are also seeking to augment the team with someone with substantial
experience with toolkits like scikit-learn.

ABOUT YOU

Ideal candidates will have two or more years experience building software and
a bachelor's degree in a computer-science-adjacent field. We will also
consider equivalent experience in lieu of a degree. Familiarity with building
and bringing software to market is a huge plus.

As we are an early-stage startup there is the standard caveat: we're working
quite hard to quickly bring this to market, so there will be a non-zero amount
of unpredictability. The flip side of that is, of course, the opportunity to
join an early-stage startup working on an interesting idea.

TECH STACK

Python (Django, NumPy), PostgreSQL, AWS, Nginx

COMPENSATION

Competitive salary plus equity grant

Email to jobs [at] jelly.ai

------
itsdrewmiller
NGP VAN - Washington, DC and Boston, MA

We are hiring for several technical positions:

Senior Software Engineer - Somerville -
[https://ngpvan.applytojob.com/apply/Vg1NttGV13](https://ngpvan.applytojob.com/apply/Vg1NttGV13)

Senior Software Engineer - DC \-
[https://ngpvan.applytojob.com/apply/iaqWueTWaa](https://ngpvan.applytojob.com/apply/iaqWueTWaa)

Software Engineer - DC -
[https://ngpvan.applytojob.com/apply/m5mdHKqNXi](https://ngpvan.applytojob.com/apply/m5mdHKqNXi)

Senior QA Analyst - DC -
[https://ngpvan.applytojob.com/apply/XSZkwV](https://ngpvan.applytojob.com/apply/XSZkwV)

QA Analyst - Somerville -
[https://ngpvan.applytojob.com/apply/8Szvqc](https://ngpvan.applytojob.com/apply/8Szvqc)

Front End Engineer - DC -
[https://ngpvan.applytojob.com/apply/VmmRqh1pxg](https://ngpvan.applytojob.com/apply/VmmRqh1pxg)

NGP VAN is a technology company where we do exciting and meaningful work that
has a significant impact on promoting civil rights, social justice, and
environmental responsibility.

Employees enjoy an unusually generous set of benefits, including 12 weeks paid
parental leave, profit sharing, 100% premium-paid health/dental, and an
ongoing education allowance. NGP VAN is one of only a handful of companies to
be recognized as one of the fastest growing companies in America by Inc.
Magazine for nine years in a row.

Last year we were named one of the Coolest Companies of 2016 by DC Inno. We've
also been named one of the top 50 fastest growing companies in the DC area by
the Washington Business Journal and SmartCEO. The Wall Street Journal wrote
“NGP VAN is something of a secret weapon for the Democratic Party and the
labor unions and progressive groups that use it.” We have also won the AAPC
award for Best Use of New Technology, and the Campaigns & Elections Award for
Most Innovative Product.

Join our team and work alongside about 200 smart, passionate, and innovative
co-workers, many of whom are industry recognized as experts in their fields.

Keywords: ONSITE

------
monetatedevops
Monetate | Software Engineer, DevOps Engineer | New York City, Conshohocken
(Philadelphia), Palo Alto, London, Remote (US, Canada only) |
[https://monetate.com](https://monetate.com)

Monetate, the personalization vendor most preferred among IR 500 brands is
hiring! With a history of fast growth and the backing of VCs such as First
Round and OpenView, it's no wonder that over 300 marquis consumer-facing
brands choose Monetate to power their e-commerce success.

Our cutting-edge technology leverages artificial intelligence (AI) and
processed more than 2.1 billion personalized pages over Cyber weekend alone,
offering peace of mind that we deliver real-time personalization at astounding
scale. Designed for marketers, we are beloved for our ease-of-use.

At Monetate, we love this stuff and our Monetators fervently believe in a
world in which brands can effortlessly deliver the best experiences to their
customers—every time, using everything known about the customer, in every
place a brand engages with them.

If you want to be a part of a bigger purpose, bringing cutting edge technology
to market, Monetate may be the right spot for you! We have offices located in
NYC, Conshohocken, PA, Palo Alto and London and we focus on hiring the
absolute best talent by welcoming remote employees as well.

Why work for Monetate:

\- You’ll get to work with a very talented and passionate team of product
managers, software engineers and designers \- We pride ourselves on upholding
a respectful and supportive environment; if there's something you need to get
your work done, well get it for you \- We understand that everyone is
different. We have flexible hours, no dress code, and you're free to migrate
between dedicated desks (standing desks available), private rooms, open
lounges with couches, or even the lawn to get your work done. \- You'll never
go hungry - catered lunches and tons of snacks \- 12 weeks of fully paid
maternity leave and 4 weeks of fully paid paternity leave \- Full Benefits,
401k & Stock options

Apply here: [https://www.monetate.com/about/careers#join-
team](https://www.monetate.com/about/careers#join-team)

We are an equal opportunity employer and we value diversity at our company. We
do not discriminate on the basis of race, religion, color, national origin,
gender, sexual orientation, age, marital status, veteran status, or disability
status.

------
FueledTalent
www.fueled.com/jobs | Full Time Openings | Email Resumes to: keaton@fueled.com

\-- Who We Are -- An award winning mobile app dev agency.

\-- Where You Fit In -- You know how to create jaw-dropping responsive designs
for websites and web/mobile applications.

\-- Open Roles --

Creative Front End Developer | Shoreditch, UK |
[https://fueled.com/jobs/creative-fe-
developer/](https://fueled.com/jobs/creative-fe-developer/)

Senior Product Manager | Soho, NYC | [https://fueled.com/jobs/senior-product-
manager/](https://fueled.com/jobs/senior-product-manager/)

Senior Product Designer | Shoreditch, UK | [https://fueled.com/jobs/senior-
product-manager/](https://fueled.com/jobs/senior-product-manager/)

------
caherrerapa
We are a software development studio focused on building products for startups
around the world. So far we have helped more than 25 startups, 3 of them have
been acquired.

Our founders (both Software Engineers) have been part of the early stage team
of Lazada (Acquired by Alibaba). We have done eCommerce and software
development of large-scale platforms using Ruby on Rails and Node.js.

If you want to know a little bit more how we work, what we've done, please
check [https://github.com/nimbl3/our-team/](https://github.com/nimbl3/our-
team/).

If you like to join a diverse and multicultural team (10 languages - 7
countries), consider yourself a team player, you are curious about new cool
technology, this is the right place for you.

\- Front end Developer

[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/d8f6b2c1](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/d8f6b2c1)

\- Web and Mobile Product Manager

[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/2eef1fa0?locale=en](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/2eef1fa0?locale=en)

\- Node.JS Developer

[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/84a7ef03](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/84a7ef03)

\- Android Developer

[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/820c7cca?locale=en](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/820c7cca?locale=en)

\- iOS developer

[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/810d25a4?locale=en](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/810d25a4?locale=en)

\- Ruby/Rails Developer

[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/049ee05b](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/049ee05b)

\- Software engineering Interns

[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/66dd3961](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/66dd3961)

------
ghostly_s
I'm sure this violates some HN rule, but since comments are closed there, can
someone explain to me the 'Buildzoom' garbage post currently on the front
page? It looks like a job listing but is not labelled as such (so in a way
it's on-topic here, I guess). Is HN doing #spon content now?

~~~
33W
HN will post jobs from YC - usually they put which YC class they are from. You
can see only these posts under jobs at the top:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/jobs](https://news.ycombinator.com/jobs)

~~~
toomuchtodo
YC startup founders have access to post those job postings as part of going
through YC (or being YC alums).

~~~
ghostly_s
In the past these have always been clearly labelled as job listings. This one
just had a generic headline that made it indistinguishable from user-submitted
content.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Agree with that. I wish they were still clearly identified, it would make it
easier for me to filter them of the feed.

------
jonathanbull
[https://emailoctopus.com](https://emailoctopus.com) | LONDON | ONSITE

We're a bootstrapped (and profitable!) startup offering mail marketing for up
to 10x cheaper than MailChimp. Looking for an onsite PHP developer to join us
- experience of AWS essential.

Email jonathan [@companyname] .com

------
k70841
Element Science | Application Verification Engineer| San Francisco, CA | Full-
Time | Onsite | [https://www.elementscience.com/application-verification-
engi...](https://www.elementscience.com/application-verification-engineer/)

Element Science| Firmware Test & SW Quality Engineer | San Francisco, CA |
Full-Time | Onsite | [https://www.elementscience.com/firmware-test-
engineer/](https://www.elementscience.com/firmware-test-engineer/)

Element Science| Manager, Software QA | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time | Onsite
| [https://www.elementscience.com/manager-software-quality-
assu...](https://www.elementscience.com/manager-software-quality-assurance/)

Element Science | Electrical Engineering Technician | San Francisco, CA |
Full-Time | Onsite | [https://www.elementscience.com/electrical-engineering-
techni...](https://www.elementscience.com/electrical-engineering-technician/)

Element Science | Electrical Test Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time |
Onsite | [https://www.elementscience.com/electrical-test-
engineer/](https://www.elementscience.com/electrical-test-engineer/)

Element Science | Senior iOS Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time | Onsite
| [https://www.elementscience.com/senior-ios-
engineer/](https://www.elementscience.com/senior-ios-engineer/)

Element Science| Senior Backend Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time |
Onsite | [https://www.elementscience.com/senior-backend-
engineer/](https://www.elementscience.com/senior-backend-engineer/)

Element Science is building wearables and digital solutions for heart disease
patients and healthcare professionals. Our first product is a patch-based
Wearable Cardioverter Defibrillator (WCD) that monitors patient's heart and
responds automatically.

We're a series B startup funded by Third Rock Ventures and Google Ventures.
Email your resume and short intro to jobs@elementsci.com to apply.

See
[https://www.elementscience.com/careers/](https://www.elementscience.com/careers/)
for more details.

------
bigcloud1299
i am hiring at the home depot for our e-commerce platform in Austin, TX. about
300 people to be hired in addition to 400 we have here. open floor seating,
brand new office building, high growth.

-> Hiring: Software engineers at Senior, mid and entry level. \---> Front and back end as well as full stack.

some info:

we are on google cloud platform with some apps on our private cloud.

\- we have 2200 stores, about $98 billion in revenue.

\- online makes about $7 billion and targeting to make over $15B by 2020

\- Cloud native apps that follow 12 factor app methodology

\- Spring (boot, batch, data...), cassandra, App engine (going to kubernetes
soon, big table, big query, pub/sub, kafka,

\- Angular, react, vue, handlebars, jquery, javascript, Node, REST,
Microservices, etc.

our salaries are well comped. we do help relocate. we have profit sharing. we
have employee stock purchase plan (15% discount)....

email resumes to: hansraj_chudasama@homedepot.com

~~~
justinjyoo
Hi! Are all positions expected to be onsite or is there a remote option
available?

------
blakeweb
Recursion Pharmaceuticals | SLC, Utah | Onsite, full-time

Recursion is a startup with about 70 people, generating rich biological data
at a pace comparable to the biggest institutions anywhere doing biology and
disease research. We generate literally millions of images every single week
from experiments our biologists conduct in our labs. We’ve gotten more than
$2M in multiple grants from the NIH, and last fall closed a $15M series A led
by Lux Capital. We’re using imaging experiments to turn human cell experiments
into massive amounts of rich biological data so we can find treatments using
ML and data science for many diseases as fast as possible. Yoshua Bengio (one
of the fathers of deep learning) just became an advisor for our ML work.

We’re looking for:

* Senior Data Scientists/ML researchers: Looking for highly experienced senior/principal-level data scientists and machine learning researchers who want a challenging problem, massive amounts of rich data, abundant GPUs, ML expertise all around, and knowledge that their breakthroughs will seriously help people. No bio background needed.

* Software Engineers: Looking for highly experienced full-stack and backend senior/principal-level engineers who like interacting heavily with internal customers and building complex systems quickly, for a good cause. No bio background needed.

* Biologists, computational biologists, automation scientists, and drug discovery experts.

[http://www.recursionpharma.com/careers](http://www.recursionpharma.com/careers)
for more details and to apply.

Logistics: Salt Lake City, Utah. Hiking/running/biking is literally out our
back door, and it's half an hour to 5 ski resorts. Great pay, health
insurance, 401k, relocation assistance (onsite is required), equity, a top-
caliber team, and help make a massively positive impact. Happy to
sponsor/extend visas, but you need to already be authorized to work in the US
--we can’t handle the lottery at this stage.

Tech: Data science: python scientific stack (pandas, numpy, scikit-learn,
matplotlib, bokeh, etc). Software engineering: go, python, angular.js, react,
javascript on aws and gce. Deep learning (e.g. convolutional networks) we're
mainly using the python frameworks (keras, theano, tensorflow, etc).

Our team so far:
[http://www.recursionpharma.com/team](http://www.recursionpharma.com/team)

------
harmw
wehkamp | Cloud Engineer | Zwolle, Netherlands | ONSITE

Wehkamp is one of the oldest players in the online retail market in The
Netherlands. Our catalog contains lots of fashion items, but we also sell
consoles and even furniture. Everyone knows our brand.

Our microservices and microsites are hosted on Mesos (AWS) and we have been
running docker in production for over 2 years. The tech-stack is able to host
Java, Scala, DotNetCore and Node applications with ease. Prometheus metrics
are everywhere - something the SRE team is extremely happy with.

We're looking for passionate engineers who feel at home around microservices,
deployment pipelines, immutability and infrastructure-as-code and who feel
comfortable talking Python and Bash. Or ones that simply want to join us on
our adventures :)

Interested? Reach out at: aHdlaXRlc0B3ZWhrYW1wLm5sCg==

~~~
delta1
> aHdlaXRlc0B3ZWhrYW1wLm5sCg==

Base64 encoded, for anyone interested :)

------
uuilly
Blue River Technology (recently acquired by John Deere) | SW & CV/ML | San
Francisco & Sunnyvale | Onsite

Come make smart things in big machines:
[http://careers.bluerivertechnology.com](http://careers.bluerivertechnology.com)

------
iaresee
Square ([https://www.squareup.com](https://www.squareup.com)) | Software
Engineer, Cloud Infrastructure | San Francisco, CA | Onsite | Full Time

At Square, we believe everyone should be able to participate and thrive in the
economy. So we’re building tools that make commerce easier and more accessible
to all. We started with a little white credit card reader but haven’t stopped
there.

The Cloud Infrastructure team enables the use of cloud-based technologies by
Square in a secure, cost-effective and regulation-compliant manner. We
architect new pathways to the cloud for data and services that aim to be
minimally constraining to our product engineers and provide fast, unencumbered
means to using cloud-based technologies to anyone at Square.

Tech we use: Ruby, Go, Java, Python, Google Cloud, Amazon Web Services

Apply here:
[https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Square/743999660529727](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Square/743999660529727)

------
macroexchange
Macro.Exchange | Clojure dev | remote or London

We're building a global exchange and expanding our business. Looking for
Clojure developers based on blockchain based protocols and opensource.
Knowledge in blockchain, cryptography, distributed systems, ethereum is a
plus.

ben@macro.exchange

------
rcv
inVia Robotics | Los Angeles, CA | Full Time | Onsite

inVia Robotics is a Los Angeles based startup dedicated to redefining the
modern warehouse through the power of robotics. We have several open
positions, including:

\- UI/UX Engineer (React && Three.js)

\- Embedded Systems Engineer (ARM && C++/C && Python && CAN && USB)

\- Senior Robotics Engineer (Controls || Navigation || Multi-Robot
Coordination)

\- Support Engineer / System Admin (Linux && Git)

\- Manufacturing Engineer (Process Design && Mechanical Drawings)

\- Mechanical Engineer (CAD && Actuators && Assemblies)

For more details visit:
[https://www.inviarobotics.com/careers](https://www.inviarobotics.com/careers)

------
SuperDuperTango
Playlist Music | iOS or Android Engineer|
[http://playlist.com](http://playlist.com) | Palo Alto, CA | FTE or Contract

Looking for iOS or Android Engineers to work on our Live Group Listening app:
Jam Music. The app allows people to listen to music together (even if they're
not in the same location) and interact throughout. The iOS app (written
primarily in Swift) is publicly available and has increasingly good traction.
We're working hard evolving the app with many new features. We are also just
starting up development of Android (primarily in Kotlin), so that's basically
a ground up project.

This is a small team doing big things! Official hiring email is
jobs@playlist.com, but better yet, email me directly at tango at playlist.com
if you want to chat informally about what we're doing and why you'd want to
work with us first (I'm the hiring person and currently lead iOS eng).

Thanks!

------
kautzz
loopstock | Frontend && Backend && DevOps Engineers | Berlin, Germany | Full-
Time | Onsite

[https://www.loopstock.io/jobs](https://www.loopstock.io/jobs)

At Loopstock we are building a real time inventory management system for
hospitals. Using RFID technology, we autonomously track consumables from
delivery to usage, freeing up the valuable time of caregivers. With our data
driven approach, we enable hospitals to make better decisions in stock
management; support procurement and supply chain management to lower the cost
of hospital operations; and keep patients safe.

Working with: kubernetis, docker, python, mqtt, sql, react and redux

------
gardncl
Teikametrics | Backend and front-end engineers | Boston, MA | Onsite | Full
time teikametrics.com

Scala and heroku. No funding and fully profitable business. Industry leader in
amazon price optimization. Looking for any experience level

Email resume to cgardner@teikametrics.com

------
alexashopping
Amazon Alexa Shopping | Software Development Engineers | Seattle, WA and Palo
Alto, CA | FULLTIME | ONSITE

Here at Alexa Shopping we are working hard and pioneering in many areas to
enable shopping in everyday life.

We allow customers to instantly order whatever they need, by simply
interacting with their Smart Devices such as Echo or Fire TV. Our services
allow you to shop, no matter where you are or what you are doing, you can go
from 'I want that' to 'that's on the way' in a matter of seconds. We are
seeking the industry's best to help us create new ways to interact, search and
shop.

The Alexa Shopping group is seeking talented and experienced engineers to
design and develop Natural User Interface (NUI) shopping experiences and
algorithms in Seattle and Palo Alto. You'll have the freedom (and
encouragement) to experiment, improve, invent, and innovate on behalf of our
customers. You will have an impact on Amazon's new devices and the way
shopping is done in the area of IoT. And finally you will have the
satisfaction of being able to look back and say you were a key contributor to
something special from its earliest stages.

We have many challenges ahead of us, and we like taking risks so we can move
quickly. We don't always get it right, but that's okay, our agility allows us
to quickly learn, respond to customer needs, and keep building. Our team ships
features that deliver customer value every sprint.

If you are interested in joining our team in Seattle or Palo Alto, please
reach out with "HN" in the subject and the location you are interested in.

Contact:

alexashoppingjobs@amazon.com

Here are a few of our open positions:

[https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/577780/software-
development-...](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/577780/software-development-
engineer-alexa-shopping) (Seattle) and
[https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/549698/software-
development-...](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/549698/software-development-
engineer-ii-alexa-shopping) (Palo Alto)

Note: we are unable to hire interns or recent college graduates for these
roles. Please apply here if you are seeking an intern or college graduate
role: [https://www.amazon.jobs/en/team/university-
tech](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/team/university-tech)

------
amq
ToolSense | Vienna, Austria | Onsite | Full-time |
[https://toolsense.io/](https://toolsense.io/)

A B2B solution to connect powertools.

* Frontend developer. Vue.js a plus

* Java developer. CoAP, LWM2M, MQTT or Kafka a plus

Email: office@toolsense.io

------
danielstocks88
busuu, ONSITE, London UK

We are a the worlds largest social network for language learning with over 70m
users worldwide and growing 30k new users a day.

We need talented backend developers to work on APIs, scale our platform, build
our machine learning pipeline. We also work on social network features and
bot/voice platforms.

Our stack includes Symfony (PHP7), Node, Docker, AWS. If you want a fast-paced
environment, responsibilities, to work with a fun and very diverse
international team, then busuu would be a great place for you!

[https://www.busuu.com/en/jobs?gh_jid=72385](https://www.busuu.com/en/jobs?gh_jid=72385)

------
ghc
Boston, MA | Sentenai | Full-time | On-site

Apply at: jobs@sentenai.com

Keywords: Haskell, Machine Learning, Distributed Systems, FreeBSD

Sentenai: Machine Intelligence. Accelerated.

 _Who we’re looking for:_

Haskellers with an interest in distributed systems and machine learning. The
more production Haskell experience, the better. Applied maths and type theory
backgrounds are highly desirable, as is experience with optimizing large in-
memory data structures. Our culture is built on a foundation of good
communication skills and solid engineering principles. Sentenai has been built
with Haskell and running on FreeBSD since day 1, and two years later Sentenai
remains committed to Haskell as we grow our engineering team.

 _Why?_

Machine intelligence represents a huge potential breakthrough in many
industries, from manufacturing to aircraft maintenance. The problem is that
working with sensor data to build predictive applications is a slow, time
consuming process fraught with data engineering challenges. At Sentenai, we’re
determined to change that.

Sentenai is the first cloud data infrastructure purpose-built for data
scientists and machine learning engineers who need to rapidly mine diverse
sensor data sets for behavioral patterns and build targeted training sets for
predictive models.

At the core of Sentenai is a novel set of distributed machine learning
technologies and a distributed time-series query engine that natively
understands sensor fusion and cross-stream pattern mining. Applied to our
distributed data storage and indexing system, these technologies help Sentenai
abstract away the details or data preparation, storage and querying on time
series data to provide users with a clean data interface to their data without
exposing them to the complexities of the underlying database technologies we
develop.

 _Company details:_

Sentenai is based in Cambridge, MA in Central Square. Our founding team has
deep experience in the IoT space and our engineering team consists of Haskell
engineers with a wide range of experience levels (from two to ten years) and
non-computer interests (like travel, euro games, playing music, cooking, and
hunting for fine wine). We love open source and conferences/meetups, so you’ll
probably see some of us attending various conferences or organizing meetups
around our interests. Our investors include funds like Flybridge, Founder
Collective, Hyperplane and Project 11.

Sound interesting? Contact us at jobs@sentenai.com.

------
grue_
eero ([https://eero.com](https://eero.com)) | San Francisco, CA | Full-time |
ONSITE We're looking for backend, data, mobile, firmware, and hardware
engineers. We are also looking to hire senior PMs and designers. Our mission
is to be the gold standard in Wi-Fi and to become the backbone for your smart
home. Our stack includes but not limited to Scala, C, Python, React, Swift,
Java, Go. Apply at
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/eero](https://boards.greenhouse.io/eero) or
email me at jsorenson@eero.com.

------
rehashstudio
re# studio | Multiple Roles | REMOTE or ONSITE Freelance/Contract

We are a software company based in Brooklyn, NYC. Our team creates websites,
mobile apps and VR experiences. Our clients range from fast-growing startups
to some of the world’s largest enterprises.

Hiring for Senior-level Python Developer w/ Django experience

Please email us: info {at} rehashstudio {dot} com with your resume, sample
work/experience, and/or Github profile. Freelancers/contractors, please
include your rate.

Our hiring process typically includes an introductory phone call followed by a
short coding challenge via Hangout.

Please: no recruiters or agencies.

------
patman_h
Hive.co (YCS14) | Full-Stack Software Engineers & Designers |
Kitchener/Waterloo, ON, Canada | FULL TIME ONSITE |
[http://www.hive.co](http://www.hive.co)

Hive is a Y-Combinator backed smart email platform that helps thousands of
brands personalize and automate their marketing campaigns. Our technology
helps brands sell more stuff, while keeping their customers happy, engaged,
and spending money.

Our tight-knit team is a bunch of hackers and hustlers, and we split our time
between offices in Waterloo and Los Angeles. You’ll be engineer #3 or designer
#1 on our product & engineering team in Kitchener.

Required Skills:

    
    
      - Passionate about building things. You've got side projects you're proud of and you probably read Product Hunt, Twitter, or Hacker News more than is healthy.
      - When it comes to design and development, you're comfortable owning, designing, building, and shipping your own features/products
      - You love thoughtful, clean design with an emphasis on usability and our users’ needs
      - You thrive or want to thrive in a startup environment
      - Brands, e-commerce, large amounts data and innovative marketing campaigns get you excited
      - You've built things with our stack before (or can google and learn how to quickly):
        - Python/Django (MySQL/Redis) web app, jQuery and CSS (LESS) on the front end
        - Celery (RabbitMQ) for billions of asynchronous data-processing tasks
        - MongoDB/Elasticsearch for big-ish data
        - AWS Stack (RDS, EC2, ELB, S3, Lambda, Redshift, Elasticache)
        - Git (Github) for source control and code reviews, whatever code editor you like
      - You might have a great CS or Engineering degree, or something else, or you dropped out, or you didn't even go to school! Our team is made up of all kinds of smart people.
    

Bottom line... We're looking for fast learners who are passionate about what
we're building. You'll be well taken care of: meaningful equity, salary, and
the benefits you need to be happy & healthy.

Finally (and most important), culture is important to us. After a few days of
busy work, you've got to know how to let loose - our team loves everything
from concerts and music festivals, to ski trips and tech talks - and of
course, whatever you’re in to!

Here's our open positions: [http://www.hive.co/jobs](http://www.hive.co/jobs)

If you want to talk directly or have any questions: patrick [at] [our domain]
(no recruiters, please!)

------
etsy
Etsy | Senior Software Engineer, Big Data | Brooklyn

Etsy is a data-driven company and the Data Platform team makes that possible.
We are responsible for building and maintaining the systems that power things
like A/B testing, Web analytics, recommendations, and a variety of data-driven
products. We are constantly working to scale up our systems to keep up with
Etsy’s growth, and are always on the lookout for ways to add new capabilities
to support an ever-widening set of data applications.

We're looking for an engineer with a background in distributed systems like
Hadoop, Spark, Kafka, or ElasticSearch.

For more info, visit
[https://www.etsy.com/careers/job/dd4bb834-2a1f-4eb0-a1d2-004...](https://www.etsy.com/careers/job/dd4bb834-2a1f-4eb0-a1d2-00423d24abcc)

------
matt_oriordan
Ably realtime | London | Full Time | Onsite or Remote |
[https://www.ably.io](https://www.ably.io)

I am the co-founder of Ably realtime, and we're accelerating the growth of our
engineering team.

Ably helps power next generation digital experiences. Ones which are live
rather than static, where data is in motion rather than at rest. Things like
live chat, realtime location tracking, live document collaboration, gaming and
elearning. One of our customers even uses Ably for their air traffic control
system for drones.

If you'd like to work somewhere where you're solving complex internet-scale
problems in a truly distributed and peer-to-peer messaging system, then you'll
fit right in. To get a taster for the types of things we talk about each day
read [https://blog.ably.io/what-is-a-distributed-systems-
engineer-...](https://blog.ably.io/what-is-a-distributed-systems-
engineer-f6c1d921acf8)

We're recruiting for the following roles at present:

\- Developer Evangelist (London mostly, part remote):
[http://jobs.ably.io/o/developer-evangelist-in-london-part-
re...](http://jobs.ably.io/o/developer-evangelist-in-london-part-remote)

\- DevOps Engineer (Ruby & Go, remote in Europe OR onsite):
[http://jobs.ably.io/o/devops-engineer-for-ablys-
distributed-...](http://jobs.ably.io/o/devops-engineer-for-ablys-distributed-
platform-remote-london)

\- Distributed Systems Engineer Node.js & Go/Elixir (remote in Europe):
[http://jobs.ably.io/o/distributed-systems-engineer-
remote](http://jobs.ably.io/o/distributed-systems-engineer-remote)

\- Head of Infrastructure & DevOps (London): [http://jobs.ably.io/o/head-of-
infrastructure-and-devops](http://jobs.ably.io/o/head-of-infrastructure-and-
devops)

\- Mobile & web client SDK dev (remote in Europe):
[http://jobs.ably.io/o/mobile-and-web-client-library-sdk-
deve...](http://jobs.ably.io/o/mobile-and-web-client-library-sdk-developer)

\- Full stack rails dev (remote in Europe): [http://jobs.ably.io/o/full-stack-
rails-developer](http://jobs.ably.io/o/full-stack-rails-developer)

------
3dhubsamsterdam
3D Hubs| Data Engineer| Full-Stack Developer| DevOps Engineer|PHP
Engineer/Drupal|UI/UX Designer| Front-End Lead| Front-End Developer|Business
Development Lead|Amsterdam,
Netherlands|[https://www.3dhubs.com/jobs|Onsite](https://www.3dhubs.com/jobs|Onsite)

Do you want to help build THE 3D printing solution that engineers and
designers around the world will love to use? With a network of 3D printers in
over 40,000 locations and 160 countries, 3D Hubs provides over 1 billion
people with access to a 3D printer within 10 miles of their location. Why join
now? In the coming weeks we'll cross the magical number of 1 million parts
printed since the inception of our platform, with close to 100,000 parts being
printed every month you could help us scale up our teams to achieve the next
growth stage.

We have a straight forward, standard recruiting process, with remote and on-
site interviews at our offices in Amsterdam. If you are an engineer at heart,
a maker/builder that likes to pioneer and prototype in the web environment or
offline, then we would love to hear from you.

Data Engineer: [http://3dhu.bs/9q4qG5](http://3dhu.bs/9q4qG5)

Full-Stack Developer: [http://3dhu.bs/r6fBQD](http://3dhu.bs/r6fBQD)

DevOps Engineer: [http://3dhu.bs/-WBZY-](http://3dhu.bs/-WBZY-)

PHP/Drupal Engineer: [http://3dhu.bs/mdj9Sm](http://3dhu.bs/mdj9Sm)

UI/UX Designer: [http://3dhu.bs/z1V9CM](http://3dhu.bs/z1V9CM)

Front-End Lead: [http://3dhu.bs/hzkraH](http://3dhu.bs/hzkraH)

Front-End Developer: [http://3dhu.bs/DOG6RY](http://3dhu.bs/DOG6RY)

Business Development Lead: [http://3dhu.bs/CHm8m-](http://3dhu.bs/CHm8m-)

Recruitment process: hr - tech/team - co-founders - offer

More info on the company culture -
[https://www.3dhubs.com/jobs](https://www.3dhubs.com/jobs).

Would love to tell you more about the challenges of being spot on in a
developing industry - 3D printing. Drop me a line at alina@3dhubs.com!

------
ErinSlack
Oscar Insurance is a startup using technology, data & design to change the way
people find and access care. We are disrupting the healthcare industry by
putting people first, not business and cost.

[https://www.hioscar.com](https://www.hioscar.com)

We're currently hiring for a variety of Full-time/Onsite roles here in our New
York City location, and now our new Engineering outpost in Los Angeles (Culver
City)

[https://medium.com/@OscarHealth/announcing-oscars-first-
engi...](https://medium.com/@OscarHealth/announcing-oscars-first-engineering-
outpost-los-angeles-2b9568054ffb)

Sr. Software Engineer: Web & Mobile (NYC)
[https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=247940](https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=247940)

Sr. Software Engineer: Data/Systems (NYC)
[https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=248056](https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=248056)

Software Engineer: Data/Systems (LA):
[https://www.hioscar.com/jobs/?gh_jid=692396](https://www.hioscar.com/jobs/?gh_jid=692396)

Software Engineer: Web & Mobile (LA):
[https://www.hioscar.com/jobs/?gh_jid=692806](https://www.hioscar.com/jobs/?gh_jid=692806)

Sr. Product Manager (LA)
[https://www.hioscar.com/jobs/?gh_jid=694635](https://www.hioscar.com/jobs/?gh_jid=694635)

Jr. Site Reliability Engineer (NYC):
[https://www.hioscar.com/jobs/?gh_jid=13255](https://www.hioscar.com/jobs/?gh_jid=13255)

IT Engineer (NYC)
[https://www.hioscar.com/jobs/?gh_jid=32248](https://www.hioscar.com/jobs/?gh_jid=32248)

Oscar was valued at $2.7 billion following a $400 million investment by
Fidelity. Take a look at how we're simplifying healthcare: here's a recent
interview with our CEO, Mario ;
[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/videos/2017-07-13/oscar-
healt...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/videos/2017-07-13/oscar-health-ceo-
on-health-bill-medical-technology-video)

------
BakaKuna
Spindle | Several open positions | Groningen, The Netherlands | ONSITE |
[https://www.wearespindle.com/join-us](https://www.wearespindle.com/join-us)

------
mite-mitreski
Karna | Smoooth Payments - Javascript, React, product focus. | Stockholm
Sweden more on [https://www.klarna.com](https://www.klarna.com)

We are looking for Frontend Developers to join our Checkout and Payments
teams. Klarna Checkout replaces the merchant’s own checkout page, whilst
Klarna Payments complements merchant’s existing checkout solution by making
real-time credit assessments and extending credit to customers. Both products
are single page JavaScript applications, hence we need you to be able to write
clean and efficient vanilla JavaScript code, in addition to being proficient
with HTML5 and CSS3.

Apply now
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3WZN4jwA](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3WZN4jwA)

------
kminehart
FAYETTEVILLE, AR | ONSITE | Frontend Developer | WEHCO Media

WEHCO Media is a local media corporation. WEHCO owns several regional and
state-wide publications in Arkansas, Tennessee, and Missouri, as well as
several cable companies in Arkansas, Texas, and Oklahoma.

Our current large-scale project is a microservice-based CMS using Go, gRPC and
Kubernetes, with a React + Semantic UI admin, and a Polymer front-end. We want
to revolutionize the media industry with a flexible CMS for managing multiple
websites.

Requirements:

* Eye for design

* In-depth understanding of JavaScript

* Knowledge of web accessibility standards in HTML5

Bonus points:

* Experience with Docker

* Familiarity with REST

* Familiarity with React and/or Polymer

* Knowledge of TypeScript, Dart, or Kotlin

We are not hiring remote developers, though this position could include remote
work. Applicants out-of-state may receive assistance with relocation.

Email jobs@wehco.com for more information.

------
borishn
Facebook | New York, NY; Menlo Park, CA | ONSITE | Production Engineers | ML
Engineers | Software Engineers | Android | iOS | Data Scientists

Experienced candidates only. Contact email is in my profile. Good luck :)

------
vldr
GUTS Tickets | Junior .. Senior Full stack developer | Amsterdam, The
Netherlands | ONSITE €35k-€60k p.a. depending on experience, part-time/full-
time, equity plan available.

Are you a developer who loves live music? And do you want to join the ticket
revolution? At GUTS we’re not only building a product, but as a team we
chasing a common goal: Stop disgraceful secondary ticket prices and ticket
fraud. GUTS is a ticketing system which uses blockchain technology to register
ownership of SMART-tickets. GUTS makes ticket fraud impossible. The ticket can
only be (re)sold at a fixed price, so no more disgraceful prices for secondary
tickets.

GUTS Tickets is looking for extra support for our frontend team. For this we
are looking for a junior/medior/senior frontend developer, preferably with
EmberJS experience or willingess to learn.

Our current stack consists of

\- EmberJS (2.15)

\- Python 3.5 / Django / Django REST Framework

\- Ethereum / solidity / blockchain technology

\- react native

To expand our team we're hiring for different roles:

\- junior..senior frontend developer. Experience with EmberJS (>2.3) is
preferred

Of course full stack frontend/backend/mobile developers that have experience
with a mix of the above technologies are also very welcome to apply.

We prefer people who can be onsite so full remote working is not an option
right now. We also cannot provide visa's or relocation services at this time.
We can support expats with applying for the 30% ruling.

We can however offer you: A competitive salary based on your experience. Part-
time/full-time options. Friday drinks and kroketten. Table tennis or
Playstation matches: your choice! A desk in & committed team-members.

If you're interested in working with us, please send your CV to
jobs@guts.tickets

[https://guts.tickets/we-are-hiring](https://guts.tickets/we-are-hiring)

~~~
debuggerpk
ticketing companies should investigate block-chain ledgers for effective fraud
control.

------
rizz0
Poki — [http://jobs.poki.com](http://jobs.poki.com) | Amsterdam | Onsite |
Full-Time

Poki is an online playground with 30 million users around the world. With a
team of 25 we build a web game platform that helps game developers achieve
success, and brings fun games to kids of all ages around the world.

We’re a bootstrapped company where development, data and design come together.

We are looking for: • Senior Front-End Developer -
[http://jobs.poki.com/senior-front-end-developer](http://jobs.poki.com/senior-
front-end-developer)

• Senior Back-end Developer / DevOps Engineer - [http://jobs.poki.com/back-
end-devops-developer](http://jobs.poki.com/back-end-devops-developer)

• Full-Stack Web Developer - [http://jobs.poki.com/full-stack-web-
developer/en](http://jobs.poki.com/full-stack-web-developer/en)

• Lead Data Scientist - [http://jobs.poki.com/lead-data-
scientist/en](http://jobs.poki.com/lead-data-scientist/en)

• Product Manager - [http://jobs.poki.com/product-manager-web-
platform/en](http://jobs.poki.com/product-manager-web-platform/en)

• Product Designer - [http://jobs.poki.com/senior-product-
designer/en](http://jobs.poki.com/senior-product-designer/en)

• Senior Interaction Designer - [http://jobs.poki.com/senior-interaction-
designer/en](http://jobs.poki.com/senior-interaction-designer/en)

• Senior Marketing & PR Specialist - [http://jobs.poki.com/sr-marketing-pr-
specialist/en](http://jobs.poki.com/sr-marketing-pr-specialist/en)

#Stack: Go, Node, React, Redux, Kubernetes, Docker, Microservices, Prometheus,
Google Cloud Platform.

We believe in giving smart and creative people the freedom and autonomy to do
great work.

Apply: [http://jobs.poki.com](http://jobs.poki.com) Engineering & Culture:
[http://blog.poki.com](http://blog.poki.com) Website:
[http://poki.com/](http://poki.com/)

------
mike_heffner
Librato/Papertrail/TraceView | Sr Data Engineer | SF / US-REMOTE | Full-time |
[https://www.librato.com/jobs](https://www.librato.com/jobs)

We're looking for a full-time software engineer to take a key role in building
the large-scale distributed systems that power Solarwinds Cloud products:
Papertrail (hosted logs), Librato (time-series metrics) and TraceView (APM and
distributed tracing).

We’re a small team so everyone has the opportunity to have a big impact. We’ve
built our platform out largely on Java8 Dropwizard services, a handful of
Golang services and some C++ where performance is critical. We leverage Kafka
as our main service bus, Cassandra for long term storage, our in-house stream
processing framework for online analytics, and we rely on Zookeeper as a core
part of intra/inter-service coordination. Our data pipeline pushes millions of
messages a second and tens of terabytes of logs per day.

All team members, whether local in San Francisco or remote, commit code to
Github, communicate over Slack and Hangouts, push code to production via our
ChatOps bot, and run all production applications on AWS. We also use an array
of best-breed SaaS applications to get code to production quickly and
reliably. We are a team that is committed to a healthy work/life balance.

Papertrail/Librato/TraceView are wholly owned by SolarWinds Inc. so you get
the benefits of a small startup, with the backing of a big company so there is
no worry about the next round of funding. SolarWinds offers competitive bonus
and matching 401k programs that create an attractive total compensation
package.

This is an example of some of the technology we build and work with on a
regular basis: [http://www.heavybit.com/library/blog/streamlining-
distribute...](http://www.heavybit.com/library/blog/streamlining-distributed-
stream-processing-with-superchief/).

Learn more at: [https://www.librato.com/jobs](https://www.librato.com/jobs) or
contact me directly at mike@librato.com (no recruiters).

~~~
avip
Thanks for tagging `US-REMOTE`!

------
cbsjobs
CamBioScience | Cambridge, UK | Onsite

Clojure, UX

[https://www.cambioscience.com/careers/](https://www.cambioscience.com/careers/)

------
tekkno89
Bankrate.com | Senior Software Engineer | NY

PHP [http://app.jobvite.com/m?3gfS4jwf](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3gfS4jwf)

------
tekkno89
Bankrate.com | Director of Software Engineering

[http://app.jobvite.com/m?31fS4jw0](http://app.jobvite.com/m?31fS4jw0)

------
nuc
verkstedt | Senior JS Developer | Berlin, Germany | Full-time or Freelancer |
ONSITE | [https://verkstedt.com/](https://verkstedt.com/)

We are looking for a senior JS developer to joins our newly founded team.

Deep experience with React & Node would be greatly appreciated.

We are offering:

\- Competitive salary \- Flexible work hours \- Gear of choice \- Coffee,
fruits & snacks \- Working on a greenfield project

Get in touch: jobs@verkstedt.com

------
altharaz
Cyberwatch | Software Developer | Paris, France | Full Time |
[https://www.cyberwatch.fr](https://www.cyberwatch.fr)

Cyberwatch is a vulnerability monitoring software that helps companies to save
time finding and fixing their IT vulnerabilities.

We're looking for a French back-end developer with a passion in cybersecurity.

Stack: \- Core built with Ruby on Rails / MySQL / Redis / BackboneJS \-
Several modules built with Bash / Powershell / C# \- Packaged with Docker &
Docker-Compose

Email me to apply: maxime AT cyberwatch.fr. No remote, no recruiters.

------
tekkno89
Bankrate.com | SEO Manager | NY

[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3NgS4jwN](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3NgS4jwN)

------
KurtisL
SigOpt’s first Product Marketing Manager will own our product marketing,
working closely with our CEO, sales team, product team, and engineering team,
to craft messaging, brand, and content strategy from the ground up. SigOpt’s
platform is a unique product marketing challenge: breakthrough optimization
technology with wide applicability across customer verticals, with radically
different marketing and competitive landscapes in each vertical. Your
contributions will be critical as we scale our business!

Responsibilities: -Own the SigOpt product marketing, messaging, brand and
content strategy. Develop marketing collateral across all our key verticals,
and measure effectiveness in improving sales efficiency. -In collaboration
with the product and sales teams, conduct market research and create
competitive teardowns to inform our sales and product strategy. -Maintain and
extend all of SigOpt’s externally-facing messaging, including our marketing
website, sales collateral (decks, 1-pagers), and technical whitepapers.
-Create and implement content marketing strategy for both executive- and
practitioner-targeted blog posts, working with our sales, product and research
teams. -Work with external creative and web agencies to expand our brand
collateral and maintain our marketing website.

We’re a startup; your responsibilities will evolve with your skills and
interests and the company’s needs as we grow. Your responsibilities will
extend far beyond this list!

Requirements: -2 or more years of experience in an enterprise B2B product
marketing or content marketing role. -Comfortable with taking full ownership
over projects, from idea to execution, either working at startups or ownership
of initiatives at a larger organization. -Have worked with a highly technical
product targeted towards technical buyers. -Demonstrated ability to craft
high-quality, high-ROI marketing materials and measure their effectiveness.
-Clear and concise communication ability, both oral and written. -BA or BS
degree, ideally in a quantitative field such as mathematics, economics,
computer science, statistics, etc. MBA or MA optional.

Pluses: -Frontend web development experience (CSS, Node). -Experience building
and managing teams that exhibit technical and operational excellence. -Passion
and aptitude for quantitative products and optimization. -A desire to make the
world a more optimal place.

------
nickbf
goodlord.co | JavaScript/React Engineers | London, UK | Full Time, ONSITE |
[https://workat.goodlord.co](https://workat.goodlord.co)

Help us make renting a house in the UK awesome.

Based in Aldgate East, Goodlord is a great work environment with plenty of
scope for personal and professional development.

Minimum 2 years solid industry experience.

Get in touch... nick+hn@goodlord.co

------
bitcoinguy
Rain | Lead Engineer/CTO | San Francisco | Full-Time | Onsite/Remote

Rain is a Bitcoin company. We have recently closed a round of funding and a
large partnership. Have been under the radar for the past year. Please reach
out to learn more.

We are hiring a lead engineer/cto that has experience with the Bitcoin
protocol, a financial services background, and who is security minded. If you
feel like you meet these requirements please email me at aj@rainbtc.com.

Thanks!

------
gguevara
ResearchGate | Berlin, Germany

Our tech stack: Java, PHP, Javascript (React/Redux), Python, Mobile (iOS/React
Native), PostgreSQL, MongoDB, HBase, SolrCloud, Hadoop (Hive, Map/Reduce,
Flink), ActiveMQ, Kafka You'll be working in a fast-paced environment where
code is written, tested and shipped continuously. Our engineering team is
passionate about building maintainable, scalable web applications that are
constantly optimized to meet the needs of our users - 13+ million researchers
worldwide.

Senior Software Engineer (Java & Python), Big Data
Infrastructure:[https://www.researchgate.net/careers/seniorsoftwareengineerb...](https://www.researchgate.net/careers/seniorsoftwareengineerbigdata)
Senior Software Engineer, Java:
[https://www.researchgate.net/careers/seniorsoftwareengineerj...](https://www.researchgate.net/careers/seniorsoftwareengineerjava)
Engineering Manager:
[https://www.researchgate.net/careers/engineeringmanager](https://www.researchgate.net/careers/engineeringmanager)
Technical Product Manager - Big Data Infrastructure:
[https://www.researchgate.net/careers/technicalproductmanager...](https://www.researchgate.net/careers/technicalproductmanagerbigdatainfrastructure)
Product Manager:
[https://www.researchgate.net/careers/productmanager_product](https://www.researchgate.net/careers/productmanager_product)

ResearchGate is the professional network for researchers and scientists. With
almost 12 million members we are connecting the world of science and making
research open to all. Check out our recent Series D:
[https://www.nytimes.com/2017/02/28/technology/science-
resear...](https://www.nytimes.com/2017/02/28/technology/science-resear..). We
offer a very positive, open-minded and supportive work environment, where
everyone feels welcome. We are changing the world of science, so challenges
appear every day for us.

Check our work out on:
[https://github.com/researchgate](https://github.com/researchgate)

Visa Sponsorship | Onsite Work | Full-time (40 h/w) | Free lunch | Flexible
hours | In-house activities Full list of open positions:
[https://www.researchgate.net/careers](https://www.researchgate.net/careers)
Send your resume and cover letter to careers@researchgate.net

------
samk3nny
untapt | New York, NY | Onsite | Full-time |
[https://www.untapt.com/careers](https://www.untapt.com/careers)

We're a startup founded in 2013 that uses AI to help software engineers find
great jobs. We’re looking for a talented front-end developer with a sharp eye
for clean, modern design. You’ll work alongside a team of passionate
developers who are working to flip hiring on its head.

You should have experience building single-page applications using AngularJS,
React or Vue. You don’t mind JavaScript’s eccentricities. You’ve done
terrifying things with media queries and CSS animations. #ff7800 is your
favorite color.

Our SPAs are built with React and Angular on top of plain old JavaScript. Our
engineering philosophy is “practicality first” – that means mobile-first when
it makes sense, IE11 support where we need it, and Flexbox when we can get it.

If you thrive in a fast-paced, energetic, tech-centric environment, now's the
time to give us a shout. Together, we'll change how developers find work –
forever.

------
jonathanehrlich
Vetted | www.vettedpetcare.com | LA | Full Time

Fast growing, post product/market fit, Venture-backed (Amplify LA, Foundation
Capital) consumer marketplace startup looking for a Head of Product.
Incredible ground-floor opportunity for the right leader. Must have strong
consumer chops and want to build something enduring and impactful. Please
contact jobs@vettedpetcare.com

------
optile
optile in Munich, Germany (noremote (well, a little bit of remote work is
already possible), fulltime, EU work permit preferred, but Visa possible)

[https://www.optile.net/en/company/job-
offers/](https://www.optile.net/en/company/job-offers/)

optile is creating an open payment gateway that solves the pain involved in
taking international payments and taking a lot of different payment methods in
many different countries. We do this through a REST/JSON API, a well thought-
out architecture and intricate knowledge of the payment systems that govern
all of our lifes. We are growing fast and are executing a huge opporunity for
the company with a number of big name customers now in the pipeline.

We have a very diverse team (over 20 nationalities) consisting of 40+ people.

I (Jonas Maurus, the person posting this) have just recently taken on the
responsiblity of CTO and was positively surprised by the culture I already
found in the existing team. I am now continuing to foster it. optile is firmly
based on mutual respect, hiring smart people and getting out of their way (aka
taking responsiblity), honest feedback and transparency. Work here is
challenging, but also fun and I personally focus on creating a team of happy
humans who build great software. We pay competetive wages and have a good
track record of providing incentives through equity for all employees. There
are free soft drinks, beer, coffee and fruit.

We do have remote positions available in building payment method adapters, as
the adapter team is the one that has most experience and the cultural tenets
to work remotely, but the core team and the company is still local to Munich.
One thing can lead to another, though :).

That said, we are looking for: \- Java developers of all kinds (junior,
senior, you name it). The adapter developer position mentioned above needs
more of a "senior" profile. \- ReactJS/Redux/ReactNative developers (junior,
senior, you name it)

We are also looking for candidates in "not typically HackerNews" positions:
Vice President Customer Success, Internal Operations Manager (Office support
etc), Junior IT Support, and a variety of positions for working students.

Experience with MongoDB, Spring, PostgreSQL, Lodash, D3.js, Vertx, a good
understanding of cryptography, previous payment experience, risk models and
machine learning are all a plus.

We're looking forward to meeting you. Please apply through the link above.

------
oatwcareers
Opportunity@Work | Senior Software Developer | Washington, DC | ONSITE

We are looking for an experienced full-time developer who will work with our
small in-house product and engineering team to help us realize our vision of a
multi-sided labor marketplace designed to enable skills-based, inclusive
hiring that reaches millions of Americans. You will:

    
    
      - Collaborate with technical and nontechnical teammates across Opportunity@Work, providing technical feedback and mentorship around best practices
      - Inform technical trade-offs and possible product paths for development strategy
      - Mentor and guide junior members of the development team
      - Develop technical solutions according to specification
      - Inform technical trade-offs and possible product paths for development strategy
      - Help define interfaces with the diverse array of relevant tools and players (e.g., job boards used by job seekers, applicant tracking systems used by employers)
    

You are passionate about using technology in service of the most pressing and
complex social challenges. You are experienced in working in agile product
development teams. You have experience with and a track record of
demonstrating excellence across the following skills and technologies:

    
    
      - Front-end web development (HTML, CSS, Bootstrap)
      - Back-end data architecture (API design)
      - Object-oriented programming and at least one modern web framework (we use Rails)
      - Managing the software development lifecycle within a team; agile development
      - Making smart tradeoffs of efficiency/speed/reliability/maintainability
      - Following software development best practices (automated testing, code comments, etc)
      - Collaborating with nontechnical partners to effectively communicate technical outcomes
      - Taking a user-driven approach, finding effective solutions for users of diverse socioeconomic and educational backgrounds
    

You should also have:

    
    
      - Passion for our mission: You care deeply about workforce, social justice and inclusive training/hiring related issues.
      - Clear communication: You have good written and verbal communication skills with the ability to synthesize complex information into simple and engaging terms with your audience in mind.
      - People-centered approach: You enjoy engaging with people and have a talent for building and managing strong relationships that achieve outcomes. You are comfortable working in teams and can build rapport with people from diverse backgrounds and perspectives and use a human centered design approach to your work.
    

To apply, visit [https://opportunityatwork.org/join-our-
team/#techhire](https://opportunityatwork.org/join-our-team/#techhire)

------
monetatedevops
Monetate | Software Engineer, DevOps Engineer | New York City, Conshohocken
(Philadelphia), Palo Alto, London, Remote (US, Canada only) |
[https://monetate.com](https://monetate.com)

Monetate, the personalization vendor most preferred among IR 500 brands is
hiring! With a history of fast growth and the backing of VCs such as First
Round and OpenView, it's no wonder that over 300 marquis consumer-facing
brands choose Monetate to power their e-commerce success.

Our cutting-edge technology leverages artificial intelligence (AI) and
processed more than 2.1 billion personalized pages over Cyber weekend alone,
offering peace of mind that we deliver real-time personalization at astounding
scale. Designed for marketers, we are beloved for our ease-of-use.

At Monetate, we love this stuff and our Monetators fervently believe in a
world in which brands can effortlessly deliver the best experiences to their
customers—every time, using everything known about the customer, in every
place a brand engages with them.

If you want to be a part of a bigger purpose, bringing cutting edge technology
to market, Monetate may be the right spot for you! We have offices located in
NYC, Conshohocken, PA, Palo Alto and London and we focus on hiring the
absolute best talent by welcoming remote employees as well.

Why work for Monetate:

    
    
      - You’ll get to work with a very talented and passionate team of product managers, software engineers and designers
      - We pride ourselves on upholding a respectful and supportive environment; if there's something you need to get your work done, well get it for you
      - We understand that everyone is different. We have flexible hours, no dress code, and you're free to migrate between dedicated desks (standing desks available), private rooms, open lounges with couches, or even the lawn to get your work done.
      - You'll never go hungry - catered lunches and tons of snacks
      - 12 weeks of fully paid maternity leave and 4 weeks of fully paid paternity leave
      - Full Benefits, 401k & Stock options
    

Apply here: [https://www.monetate.com/about/careers#join-
team](https://www.monetate.com/about/careers#join-team)

We are an equal opportunity employer and we value diversity at our company. We
do not discriminate on the basis of race, religion, color, national origin,
gender, sexual orientation, age, marital status, veteran status, or disability
status.

------
jaydestro
MongoDB is hiring for driver developers, developer advocates and much much
more.

------
StylightGmbH
Stylight | Kickass Developers | Munich, Germany | Onsite | Relocation
Assistance + Visa Sponsorship

Today Stylight is Europe’s leading style aggregator available in 17 countries
worldwide. As part of ProSiebenSat.1 Media SE we are on a mission to Make
Style Happen. Our mission is based on the core insight that people aspire to a
fashionable and vibrant style: a life of beautiful things, good things, fun
things. But, due to the lack of time, money and knowledge, it’s often hard to
make style inspiration become a reality. That’s why we build a place you can
visit to find and discover products from all retailers and brands, personal
recommendations, shopping guides, curated picks, how-tos, and the latest
trends. A place giving brands and retailers the platform, solutions, and
support they need to grow their businesses. The team behind Stylight are 100
style geeks and tech professionals, a data-driven lifestyle force, coming from
20 nations all around the globe, operating from our headquarter in Munich and
our US office in Philadelphia.

We are looking for engineers who want to make an impact. We’re a fashion
company but you won’t have to wear the latest Karl Lagerfeld. A hoodie or your
favorite Docker shirt will do just fine. You don’t even need to like fashion
at all, but a certain admiration for code reviews, agile and microservices.
You don’t speak German? No big deal, we use English as our main language.

[Data Engineer]([https://stylight-
jobs.personio.de/job/37048?_pc=8639#apply](https://stylight-
jobs.personio.de/job/37048?_pc=8639#apply))

[Frontend Developer]([https://stylight-
jobs.personio.de/job/38415?_pc=8639#apply](https://stylight-
jobs.personio.de/job/38415?_pc=8639#apply))

[Full Stack Developer]([https://stylight-
jobs.personio.de/job/38412?_pc=8639#apply](https://stylight-
jobs.personio.de/job/38412?_pc=8639#apply))

[Junior Full Stack Developer]([https://stylight-
jobs.personio.de/job/38340?_pc=8639#apply](https://stylight-
jobs.personio.de/job/38340?_pc=8639#apply))

[Product Owner]([https://stylight-
jobs.personio.de/job/37570?_pc=8639#apply](https://stylight-
jobs.personio.de/job/37570?_pc=8639#apply))

[Senior Full Stack Developer]([https://stylight-
jobs.personio.de/job/38343?_pc=8639#apply](https://stylight-
jobs.personio.de/job/38343?_pc=8639#apply))

Looking forward to get in touch with you!!

------
jacques_chester
Pivotal | Engineers, Designers, Product Managers, Pre/Post-Sales Engineers,
Ops, Sales, Admin | Locations worldwide | ONSITE

Pivotal's goal is to transform the way the world builds software. We mean it.

We value aptitude over alma mater, empathy over a list of APIs. It doesn't
matter whether your resumé says PHP or PhD: if you're smart, empathetic and
know some stuff, we want to work with you.

We have many offices worldwide including SF, NYC, Toronto, London, Palo Alto
(pivotal.io/locations) and more coming. We're broken into three main
divisions: Pivotal Labs ( _that_ Pivotal Labs), Cloud R&D and Big Data.

\-- _Pivotal Labs_ helps clients to become better at product development. For
engineering we are religiously lean and agile. We pair program and TDD every
line of code from the outside. Our product managers are fantastic at keeping
products sharply focused, our designers are masters from users to pixels.

\-- _Cloud R &D_ is where we build the best cloud platform available: We're
the majority contributors to the Cloud Foundry project. Our distribution has
the fastest-growing sales of any opensource product _ever_ and it's _still_
zooming up and to the right.

Except for upstream code, every line is pair programmed and TDD'd. We dogfood
the cutting edge of the technology on our own commercial cloud (Pivotal Web
Services).

Cloud R&D is also responsible for Pivotal Tracker and Spring.

\-- _Big Data_ is our suite of battled-hardened products, now open sourced.
Greenplum tackles massive datasets with the comfort of PostgreSQL. Apache HAWQ
(incubating) brings Greenplum's distributed query planner to Hadoop. Gemfire,
donated as Apache Geode, is an in-memory distributed grid with years of high
performance in high-stakes systems.

\-- _Generally_

At our offices we have free breakfast, weekly tech talks, excellent benefits
and competitive pay. Ping pong isn't mandatory, but it's popular. I think
west-coast ping pong is harder to beat, but east-coast style is more
entertaining to watch. The NYC beer fridge has more IPAs than I prefer but I
guess that's life in paradise.

\-- _Applying_

To see open jobs, go to pivotal.io/careers. To apply, please go to my referral
link: [http://grnh.se/xiy346](http://grnh.se/xiy346)

You can also email me at jchester+hn-oct17@pivotal.io if you have questions. I
won't reply to copypasta. I may not be able to reply immediately, as I am just
an engineer here. These help me earn a referral bonuses, which I appreciate.

------
ToastyMallows
OnBase by Hyland | | Westlake OH, Phoenix AZ, Lenexa KS | ONSITE INTERNS
[https://www.onbase.com](https://www.onbase.com)

It’s time to find the career that’s right for you. At Hyland, you’ll do
challenging work at a growing, innovative technology company. If all you’ve
heard about us is that we have two slides and free pop, then you’re missing
what really makes Hyland different. That stuff is cool, but what really
matters in a job isn’t whether you wear a t-shirt or tie to work. What matters
is that we give our employees fulfilling, rewarding careers. Come see if one
of them is right for you.

Positions:

* Developer I (Westlake, OH) - [https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2787/developer-i/job](https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2787/developer-i/job)

* Developer II (Westlake, OH) - [https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2568/developer-ii/job](https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2568/developer-ii/job)

* Developer II - Mobile Developer (Westlake, OH) - [https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2762/developer-ii--mob...](https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2762/developer-ii--mobile-developer/job)

* Developer III (Westlake, OH) - [https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2918/developer-iii/job](https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2918/developer-iii/job)

* Intern, Development (Westlake, OH) - [https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2985/intern%2c-develop...](https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2985/intern%2c-development/job)

* Intern, Development (Lenexa, KS) - [https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/3122/intern%2c-develop...](https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/3122/intern%2c-development/job)

* Intern, Development - UX (Westlake, OH) - [https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/3119/intern%2c-develop...](https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/3119/intern%2c-development---ux/job)

* Software Engineer - Edge (Phoenix, AZ) - [https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2839/software-engineer...](https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2839/software-engineer-edge/job)

* Security Engineer II (Westlake, OH) - [https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2956/security-engineer...](https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2956/security-engineer-ii/job)

Even more job listings:
[https://www.hyland.com/en/careers/apply?search=all](https://www.hyland.com/en/careers/apply?search=all)

For more information, please contact Courtney.Byham (at) onbase (dot) com

------
mattbee
Bytemark | Platform Engineer | York or Manchester, UK | Remote OK | Full Time,
£32-40k

[https://careers.bytemark.co.uk/positions/14](https://careers.bytemark.co.uk/positions/14)

Edited hilights from the full ad:

We're looking for a Linux expert to maintain our cloud hosting systems and
raise the bar for our internal deployment systems. You'll be keen on
measurement, monitoring and reliability, and want to be a creative member of a
new & growing team within our company (you'll be #4 in this new team; we're 30
in total).

The big issues you'll be solving are how to manage a growing hosting platform,
redeploy some old internal applications to better support our engineering
team, and generally improving our reasoning about failures and reliability.

The low-level work is picking jobs out of a work queue, carefully rearranging
and documenting hundreds of servers to improve reliability and performance,
communicating reliability issues to both our support team and our customres.

The company is centered in York, but none of the team are based here, so all
its practices are remote-first.

Bytemark is a 15-year old hosting firm in the UK. We've built our own cloud
hosting platform since 2012, our own data centre in the UK, and even our own
free Debian-based distro for that "shared hosting" vibe. So we do everything
in the hosting stack from top to to bottom.

Lastly - we've got a very anonymous hiring process. That means we don't want
your name or CV up front, just an alias and a few questions about your
interest and ambition. We'll arrange remote, anonymous interviews and only ask
for your identity and CV at the 3rd stage.

You can read more about the process here:

[http://careers.bytemark.co.uk/full-
process](http://careers.bytemark.co.uk/full-process)

We're an equal opportunities employer, provide 25 holiday days per year (+ UK
bank holidays + 1 extra day per year of service), we pay for your broadband,
administer a pension, provide a health cash plan for dental & optical, provide
16 weeks enhanced (full) maternity pay, run a childcare voucher scheme, and
pay for 5 days out at conferences alongside other relevant training.

If you think Bytemark could be somewhere you want to work, the full
description and big "Apply" button is here on the ad:

[https://careers.bytemark.co.uk/positions/14](https://careers.bytemark.co.uk/positions/14)

Happy to answer any further questions here.

------
AndreViana20
Remote

------
jscheur
NoRedInk | Engineering Manager | San Francisco, CA | REMOTE Pacific Time (PST)
to Central European Time (CET)

We’re an ed-tech company on a mission to help all students become strong
writers! Our team may be small, but NoRedInk is used by 1 in 3 school
districts in the US, and students have answered over 2 billion questions on
our platform.

We’re a group of friendly people who listen to and learn from each other. We
discuss past mistakes openly so we can adapt our processes to the challenges
that come with progress. Puns flow freely across our San Francisco office as
well as on Slack, and we have remote engineers spanning six different time
zones.

Our engineering team [1] prides itself on code quality and innovation. We use
the cutting-edge Elm programming language for all our new front-end code, and
have been migrating legacy React code to Elm as well. We started with Ruby on
Rails on our backend, and have lately been working to introduce Elixir to our
stack. You can read about our experiences with these technologies on our team
blog! [2]

In addition to spending work hours open-sourcing useful libraries we develop
[3], we also invest financially in open source. We hired the creator of Elm,
Evan Czaplicki, to develop Elm full time. [4] Evan discusses his plans for the
language with the team every week, periodically pairs with other engineers on
Elm, and cracks up members of the sales team with his lunchtime jokes.

We use Amazon AWS for our infrastructure and automate all of our deployments
using OpsWorks and Chef. We write a lot of tests, and use Jenkins for
continuous integration. Our process for new features begins with our product
team and in-house visual designer, continues with a GitHub pull request from a
feature branch into master, and ends with our in-house QA specialist trying to
break it before it reaches production.

We’re hiring both engineers who have been around the block many times, as well
as those who started their careers just a couple years ago. We’re looking for
engineers who want to work on a mission that makes a difference and who are
the type of collaborators that value kindness and open-mindedness, over
convincing the group they’re right.

You can learn more about what to expect through blog posts about our interview
process [5] and on-boarding experience [6].

If you’re interested, please apply through our jobs page!
[https://www.noredink.com/jobs](https://www.noredink.com/jobs)

[1] [https://www.noredink.com/about/team](https://www.noredink.com/about/team)

[2] [http://tech.noredink.com/](http://tech.noredink.com/)

[3] [https://github.com/NoRedInk/](https://github.com/NoRedInk/)

[4] [http://tech.noredink.com/post/136615783598/welcome-
evan](http://tech.noredink.com/post/136615783598/welcome-evan)

[5] [http://tech.noredink.com/post/145260396603/our-
engineering-h...](http://tech.noredink.com/post/145260396603/our-engineering-
hiring-process)

[6] [http://tech.noredink.com/post/143787279069/on-boarding-
as-a-...](http://tech.noredink.com/post/143787279069/on-boarding-as-a-new-
remote-engineer-think-about)

------
t1mmen
Memory (previously Timely) | Several positions | Remote or on site @ Oslo,
Norway | Full-time | [https://www.memory.ai/en](https://www.memory.ai/en)

Current Product Focus:

www.timelyapp.com, the time tracker for people who hate - or, who are just
generally bad at - time tracking.

Our Values:

Trust, open-mindedness, curiosity, respect, and fun are just a few of our
values in Memory. We are looking for people who understands this culture and
will thrive in a team of people passionate about self-improvement, honesty and
openness. We strive to be the place where you can be the best version of
yourself. We embrace diversity and invite applications from people from all
walks of life. We believe people with different backgrounds can create better
results together. We want to get our hands dirty and build the next big tech
company.

We're looking for:

* 2x Product Designers ([https://memory.workable.com/j/4F21E8D8D3](https://memory.workable.com/j/4F21E8D8D3))

* 3x Machine Learning Engineers ([https://memory.workable.com/j/E5DE2ABF07](https://memory.workable.com/j/E5DE2ABF07))

* 2x Backend engineers ([https://memory.workable.com/j/3C130C3E96](https://memory.workable.com/j/3C130C3E96))

* 2x Frontend engineers ([https://memory.workable.com/j/F5F3B74946](https://memory.workable.com/j/F5F3B74946))

* 1x iOS engineer ([https://memory.workable.com/j/A260ECF2F5](https://memory.workable.com/j/A260ECF2F5))

* 1x Android engineer ([https://memory.workable.com/j/A53CE3DFBC](https://memory.workable.com/j/A53CE3DFBC))

* 2x Product Managers ([https://memory.workable.com/j/C0FF23F657](https://memory.workable.com/j/C0FF23F657))

* 2x QA testers ([https://memory.workable.com/j/DEE38EFF04](https://memory.workable.com/j/DEE38EFF04))

* 1x Product/UX researched ([https://memory.workable.com/j/318276C51C](https://memory.workable.com/j/318276C51C))

* 1x Data scientist ([https://memory.workable.com/j/FEE338386F](https://memory.workable.com/j/FEE338386F))

* 1x Creative Content Writer ([https://memory.workable.com/j/D3D7E1CAD3](https://memory.workable.com/j/D3D7E1CAD3))

* 1x Video Content Creator ([https://memory.workable.com/j/51C3A574BE](https://memory.workable.com/j/51C3A574BE))

* 3x Customer Success / Support ([https://memory.workable.com/j/87EE4670E3](https://memory.workable.com/j/87EE4670E3))

* 3x Customer Success / Sales ([https://memory.workable.com/j/04053BECBF](https://memory.workable.com/j/04053BECBF))

* VP of Operations / Finance ([https://memory.workable.com/j/238D190393](https://memory.workable.com/j/238D190393))

* VP of Product ([https://memory.workable.com/j/2FDCBDDBA2](https://memory.workable.com/j/2FDCBDDBA2))

* VP of Engineering ([https://memory.workable.com/j/2A4C59E17E](https://memory.workable.com/j/2A4C59E17E))

------
jsumrall
Picnic - Amsterdam, Netherlands | ONSITE | VISA sponsorship

I'm a backend developer at Picnic, the world's fastest growing online
supermarket! We make grocery shopping quick, easy, and affordable for
everyone. At our core, we're a tech company in the supermarket business. I
joined recently and it has been a terrific experience. There's tons of rooms
for growth, so I invite anyone looking for a challenge to check out some of
our open positions. We're working on a lot of really interesting projects
requiring complex problem solving and top-notch CS skills.

One of my colleagues gave a talk about some of the work we're doing if you're
interesting in learning more:
[https://youtu.be/1GU1RvUz4dc?t=1h15m17s](https://youtu.be/1GU1RvUz4dc?t=1h15m17s)

Some of the positions available are:

Engineering Team

* Java Developer - [https://join.picnic.nl/jobs/java-developer/](https://join.picnic.nl/jobs/java-developer/)

* Web Developer - [https://join.picnic.nl/jobs/web-developer/](https://join.picnic.nl/jobs/web-developer/)

* Android Developer - [https://join.picnic.nl/jobs/android-developer/](https://join.picnic.nl/jobs/android-developer/)

* iOS Developer – Swift - [https://join.picnic.nl/jobs/ios-developer-swift/](https://join.picnic.nl/jobs/ios-developer-swift/)

* Salesforce Developer - [https://join.picnic.nl/jobs/salesforce-developer/](https://join.picnic.nl/jobs/salesforce-developer/)

* DevOps Engineer - [https://join.picnic.nl/jobs/devops-engineer/](https://join.picnic.nl/jobs/devops-engineer/)

* QA Engineer - [https://join.picnic.nl/jobs/qa-engineer/](https://join.picnic.nl/jobs/qa-engineer/)

* Data Engineer - [https://join.picnic.nl/jobs/data-engineer/](https://join.picnic.nl/jobs/data-engineer/)

All other vacancies (Incl. Product, Growth) at
[https://join.picnic.nl/](https://join.picnic.nl/)

If you have any questions and/or would like me to forward your CV email me at
max.sumrall[at]teampicnic.com

------
elementsNL
Elements Interactive | Fullstack developer (Python/Django) | Almere, The
Netherlands | Full-time | ONSITE
[https://www.elements.nl](https://www.elements.nl)

For one of our long-term clients (M.I.C.), we are searching for a dedicated
developer that will work exclusively on improving their platform. We have
developed a platform, in which customers can create and manage interaction
campaigns by uploading their users and inviting them to participate.
Invitations are sent by an interactive SMS (in nearby future e-mail or push
notifications) and users participate by clicking on the personal link in the
invite. As a result of that, a campaign is started in the browser.
Participating users generate data and conversion. M.I.C offers real-time KPI
reports that allow the customers to see results and track conversion.

WHAT YOU WILL DO

This position offers a high degree of freedom in terms of implementing new
ideas and improvements. You will work on a variety of tasks related to our
platform such as developing new and optimizing existing functionalities,
maintaining and extending our API’s and integration with customer systems. You
will also work on developing and maintaining our SAAS solution, including
online onboarding, billing and customer management. Furthermore, you will
optimize performance and scalability and create and check unit tests.

WHAT YOU NEED

* At least a BS degree in a related field * At least 3 years experience with professional programming and development, including 1 year experience with Python/Django * Knowledge of (X)HTML, XML, CSS, JavaScript, Ajax and related technologies * Preferably knowledge of and experience with Ansible * Excellent English language and communication skills

PLEASE NOTE - We are not able to offer VISA sponsorship for this specific
position and can therefore only accept applicants with a valid EU work permit.

BENEFITS

* We offer you a place in our diverse, enthusiastic and highly technically oriented team of developers, where you get to teach and learn at the same time

* We provide you with the equipment of your choice, free lunch every day, snacks and unlimited freshly ground coffee

* We have flexible working hours and a possibility to occasionally work from home

* We encourage you to visit events and/or take courses to keep up-to-date and learn new skills

* And to top it off, what would work be like without fun? You could get your fair share at our regular company events and Friday beer & game afternoons, or by diving into the nostalgia of your childhood on our arcade machine

Do you see yourself in these words? Then we'd love to hear from you!

Read more & APPLY HERE:
[https://elementsinteractive.workable.com/j/595556CC6A](https://elementsinteractive.workable.com/j/595556CC6A)

------
jeybalachandran
Doximity | Software Engineering, Data Science, DevOps | San Francisco (SOMA)
or Remote | Full-time

We are the largest social network for doctors. What we do:

\- Help doctors connect with each other, quickly and easily

\- Keep healthcare professionals up to date by rapidly delivering clinical and
impactful news, so they can focus on what matters the most -- their patients

\- Help doctors refer patients quicker, build a referral network and recruit
other doctors to their practice or health system

Where we stand:

\- 70% of US doctors on the network

\- 240 employees, half of which at SF SOMA office

\- 60 engineers, 75 with data

\- 1st in SF, 6th in US on Deloitte's 2016 Technology Fast 500
([https://www2.deloitte.com/content/dam/Deloitte/us/Documents/...](https://www2.deloitte.com/content/dam/Deloitte/us/Documents/technology-
media-telecommunications/us-tmt-2016-fast-500-winners-by-rank.pdf))

Where to apply:

\- Data Engineer [http://grnh.se/kldfi61](http://grnh.se/kldfi61)

\- Data Integration Engineer [http://grnh.se/nwmk3v1](http://grnh.se/nwmk3v1)

\- DevOps Engineer [http://grnh.se/yq4xkr1](http://grnh.se/yq4xkr1)

\- Ruby on Rails Engineer [http://grnh.se/8h1u2c1](http://grnh.se/8h1u2c1)

\- Android Software Engineer [http://grnh.se/x078d61](http://grnh.se/x078d61)

\- Test Automation Engineer [http://grnh.se/62u4so1](http://grnh.se/62u4so1)

\- ... and more
[https://work.doximity.com/positions](https://work.doximity.com/positions)

Personal Note:

I've been with this company for almost 7 years and know many people here going
on their, 3rd, 4th and 5th year anniversaries. It's the first place I've felt
at home to work on stuff I love and continue to excel at my craft.

I’m also extremely proud of our founding team. Jeff Tangney is a second time
founder. Our co-founders Nate Gross & Shari Buck have great experience and
foresight in the medical industry. Just today, Huffington Post featured Shari
Buck on being a female co-founder and the lessons she’s learned while building
Doximity: [http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/5-things-i-wish-
someone-...](http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/5-things-i-wish-someone-told-
me-before-i-launched-my_us_59d18cf9e4b034ae778d4bd9)

I'm more than happy to have a personal chat with anyone about the company or
any interested role, connect with me on LinkedIn and let me know it's via this
post:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jeybalachandran](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jeybalachandran)

~~~
benmanns
I'm one of those software engineers happily approaching my 4th year
anniversary at Doximity. It's a great place for career growth, with an
emphasis on mentorship and promoting from within. Feel free to email bmanns at
doximity.com or book a call at
[https://calendly.com/benmanns/hnjobs](https://calendly.com/benmanns/hnjobs)
for a perspective from a remote Sr. Software Engineer.

------
JasonCEC
Analytical Flavor Systems | Manhattan - NYC | Full-Time | Onsite |
[http://www.Gastrograph.com/](http://www.Gastrograph.com/)

Position: Full-Stack Engineer, Application Engineer, DevOps, Data Scientist,
Sales (inside or field)

Application & Data Stack: Golang, Javascript, Docker, Streaming
Infrastructure, R, TensorFlow, MySQL, AWS

Team: we're a diverse 6 person company (across Data, Engineering, Chemistry,
and Biz)

Analytical Flavor Systems has developed an AI platform for the development and
optimization of food and beverage products. Our Innovation Management, Deep
Market Insights, and Quality Intelligence services create real-time predictive
decisions metrics at each stage of a products life-cycle - from conception to
consumption - helping companies create and sell the best product to their
highest value consumers.

Our Services

_Quality Intelligence_: Real-time predictive quality control, assurance, and
improvement from human sensory data.

_Process Intelligence_: Real-time predictive process control and optimization
from human sensory data + manufacturing & LIMS data.

_Market Intelligence_: Linking flavor-profile, demographics, and sales data to
find the highest value consumer demographics for a product's flavor-profile.

The Position(s)

_Engineering_: Web-application or Streaming Infrastructure focused full-stack
engineer capable of integrating the data pipeline and outputs of machine
learning models into an easy to use management platform.

_Data Science_: Data science is central to our predictive Quality, Process,
and Market Intelligence services. We didn’t build a data science team to
optimize our product's marketing spend, sales funnel, or client retention – we
built a data science team to build our product. We need data scientists who
can understand our clients and can take a nebulous business goal, create a set
of quantitative decision metrics, and build predictive models to optimize
those metrics. The extensive role of data scientists at Analytical Flavor
Systems allows us to invest in their education across sensory perception
(standard sensory science so they know what we’re improving and replacing),
tasting experiences (so they appreciate the products we work on and understand
how the data is collected), production knowledge (test batches in our R&D
brewery and roastery so they understand the data they work with and how our
predictions impact a client’s process), and data science tear-downs (a meeting
where the team collaboratively attempts to find and fix problems, try new
techniques, and debate the philosophical implications of a model's
construction).

_Sales_: We prefer the thoughtful relationship builder to the cowboy
negotiator. Most of our contracts are multi-year high-price affairs, so
relationships are really important.

Next Steps Please submit something awesome to JasonCEO@Gastrograph.com to
apply.

------
woodrow
Lyft | Security engineers (application security; detection & response) | San
Francisco, CA and Seattle, WA | Onsite
[https://www.lyft.com/jobs](https://www.lyft.com/jobs)

Lyft is hiring for all positions, including mobile, frontend, backend,
infrastructure, and product roles. We're working on interesting and
challenging engineering and product problems to improve people's lives with
great transportation.

I'm specifically looking for several information security roles:

• An application security engineer ([https://www.lyft.com/jobs/software-
engineer-application-secu...](https://www.lyft.com/jobs/software-engineer-
application-security)) who’s excited about helping Lyft ship safe software
quickly. You’ll help product and engineering teams at Lyft develop new
features and products that are innovative and protect our users, build systems
and tools to make it easy for engineers at Lyft to develop safe software by
default, and promote security throughout the company.

• A detection & response engineer ([https://www.lyft.com/jobs/software-
engineer-security-detecti...](https://www.lyft.com/jobs/software-engineer-
security-detection-response)) who’s excited about protecting Lyft and our
users through swift detection of and response to security incidents. You’ll
develop and automate techniques to hunt for and alert on attacker behavior
with high signal-noise ratio, test our detection and response capabilities to
improve our tools and processes, and act as a calm and rational incident
commander when incidents do occur.

• A data privacy engineer ([https://www.lyft.com/jobs/software-engineer-data-
privacy](https://www.lyft.com/jobs/software-engineer-data-privacy)) who’s
excited about protecting our users by ensuring the data we collect is used
appropriately without inadvertent or malicious misuse or disclosure. You’ll
develop tools to enable developers to identify and annotate the data they
collect, raise visibility of data storage and usage practices and identify
poor practices, and advocate for developing products and features in ways that
minimize privacy risk and enable user awareness and control.

• A technical program manager (TPM) for security and privacy programs
([https://www.lyft.com/jobs/technical-program-manager-
security...](https://www.lyft.com/jobs/technical-program-manager-security-
privacy)) who’s excited about driving security and privacy improvements across
Lyft

We are also hiring security operations and consulting roles, though we don't
have job postings up yet.

We try to approach security from a software engineering standpoint: we believe
in scaling security through automation and tooling, and we ship frequently.
You'll help to scale security at Lyft to support our continued growth and your
work will have significant impact and visibility. If you want to learn more
about the kinds of things we’ve built, check out our security-related blog
posts at
[https://eng.lyft.com/tagged/security](https://eng.lyft.com/tagged/security).

If you're interested or want to talk more about working on security at Lyft,
ping me at steve.woodrow@lyft.com.

------
Ibotta
Ibotta | Various Positions | Denver, CO | ONSITE | Full-time

\+ Android Engineer - Please apply at
[http://grnh.se/xnb3af1](http://grnh.se/xnb3af1) Here's what you'll be doing:
Work with mobile team to design and implement features. Develop automated
tests for Ibotta's Android application. Fix bugs and improve performance.
Participate in the definition of new mobile features and experiences.

\+ Big Data Engineer - Please apply at
[http://grnh.se/jola4g1](http://grnh.se/jola4g1) Here's what you'll be working
on: Work with engineering, analytics, and product management to implement
data-driven features. Work with big datasets (on the order of 1011 rows).
Build, monitor, and maintain data ETL pipelines. Implement systems for
tracking data quality and consistency. Administer and maintain our AWS
Redshift clusters, EMR, and other data infrastructure. Design, create and
optimize database schemas. Work with Analytics to productionize machine
learning systems. Share relevant knowledge with Engineering and Analytics
teams

\+ Platform Engineer - Please apply at
[http://grnh.se/es4dp21](http://grnh.se/es4dp21) Here's what you will work on:
Work with a cross-functional team to design and develop new features that will
be used by millions of users. Use Amazon’s AWS infrastructure and advanced
services daily. Identify and fix performance bottlenecks. Work with big data
sets (hundreds of millions of rows). Write tests and perform code reviews to
ensure that we're shipping reliable, readable, and reusable code. Ship
production code daily. Implement serverless architectures. Research and
implement technology solutions for reliable, scalable, high-performing
services.

\+ Salesforce Engineer - Please apply at
[http://grnh.se/7igksh1](http://grnh.se/7igksh1) Here's what you will work on:
Develop new automation and integrations with the Ibotta platform that support
business requirements. Build new user experiences using Salesforce best
practices. Create Salesforce integrations that have complex mappings and data
migrations. Manage the Salesforce testing process, including devising test
plans, creating test cases, establishing testing protocols and appropriate
testing environments and coordinating software testing. Keep apprised of new
Salesforce features and functionality, providing recommendations for
improvements, and teaching others. Provide high quality, reliable, scalable
and high-throughput solutions. Write tests and perform code reviews to ensure
that we're producing reliable, readable, and reusable code. Create and
maintain technical documentation on integrations with the platform.

\+ Senior iOS Engineer - Please apply at
[http://grnh.se/1ub86d1](http://grnh.se/1ub86d1) Here's what you'll be doing:
Work with mobile team to design and implement features. Develop automated
tests for Ibotta's iOS application. Fix bugs and improve performance.
Participate in the definition of new mobile features and experiences

\+ Senior Software Engineer - Please apply at
[http://grnh.se/bxhs531](http://grnh.se/bxhs531) Here's what you'll be doing:
Work with a cross-functional team to design and develop new features that will
be used by millions of users. Use Amazon’s AWS infrastructure and advanced
services daily. Identify and fix performance bottlenecks. Work with big data
sets (hundreds of millions of rows). Write tests and perform code reviews to
ensure that we're shipping reliable, readable, and reusable code Ship
production code daily. Implement serverless architectures. Research and
implement technology solutions for reliable, scalable, high-performing
services

------
Ibotta
Ibotta | Various Positions | Denver, CO | ONSITE
[https://www.ibotta.com/careers](https://www.ibotta.com/careers)

We have a variety of openings for mid & senior level positions.

\+ Android Engineer - Please apply at
[http://grnh.se/xnb3af1](http://grnh.se/xnb3af1) Here is what you'll be doing:
Work with mobile team to design and implement features. Develop automated
tests for Ibotta's Android application. Fix bugs and improve performance,
participate in the definition of new mobile features and experiences

\+ Big Data Engineer - Please apply at
[http://grnh.se/jola4g1](http://grnh.se/jola4g1) Here is what you'll be doing:
Work with engineering, analytics, and product management to implement data-
driven features, work with big data sets (on the order of 1011 rows), build,
monitor, and maintain data ETL pipelines. Implement systems for tracking data
quality and consistency. Administer and maintain our AWS Redshift clusters,
EMR, and other data infrastructure. Design, create, and optimize database
schemas. Work with Analytics to productionize machine learning systems. Share
relevant knowledge with Engineering and Analytics teams

\+ Platform Engineer - Please apply at
[http://grnh.se/es4dp21](http://grnh.se/es4dp21) Work with a cross-functional
team to design and develop new features that will be used by millions of
users. Use Amazon’s AWS infrastructure and advanced services daily Identify
and fix performance bottlenecks. Work with big data sets (hundreds of millions
of rows). Write tests and perform code reviews to ensure that we're shipping
reliable, readable, and reusable code. Ship production code daily. Implement
serverless architectures. Research and implement technology solutions for
reliable, scalable, high-performing services

+Salesforce Developer - Please apply at
[http://grnh.se/7igksh1](http://grnh.se/7igksh1) Here's what you'll be doing:
Develop new automation and integration with the Ibotta platform that supports
business requirements. Build new user experiences using Salesforce best
practices. Create Salesforce integrations that have complex mappings and data
migrations. Manage the Salesforce testing process, including devising test
plans, creating test cases, establishing testing protocols and appropriate
testing environments and coordinating software testing. Keep apprised of new
Salesforce features and functionality, providing recommendations for
improvements, and teaching others. Provide high quality, reliable, scalable
and high-throughput solutions. Write tests and perform code reviews to ensure
that we're producing reliable, readable, and reusable code. Create and
maintain technical documentation on integrations with the platform

\+ Senior iOS Engineer - Please apply at
[http://grnh.se/1ub86d1](http://grnh.se/1ub86d1) Work with mobile team to
design and implement features. Develop automated tests for Ibotta's iOS
application. Fix bugs and improve performance. Participate in the definition
of new mobile features and experiences

\+ Senior Software Engineer - Please apply at
[http://grnh.se/bxhs531](http://grnh.se/bxhs531) Work with a cross-functional
team to design and develop new features that will be used by millions of
users. Use Amazon’s AWS infrastructure and advanced services daily. Identify
and fix performance bottlenecks. Work with big data sets (hundreds of millions
of rows). Write tests and perform code reviews to ensure that we're shipping
reliable, readable, and reusable code. Ship production code daily Implement
serverless architectures. Research and implement technology solutions for
reliable, scalable, high-performing services

------
roasbeef
Lightning Labs | Crypto Protocol Engineer, Frontend Developer | Remote |
Fulltime

[https://angel.co/lightning](https://angel.co/lightning)

At Lightning Labs, we scale blockchains. Our current focus is the development
and deployment of the Lightning Network[1], an open blockchain scalability
protocol[2] primarily being developed for Bitcoin. Lightning allows for high
volume, low fee, instant payments on top of Bitcoin. We strive to continually
push the edge of innovation w.r.t blockchain scalability, advanced privacy-
preserving smart contracts, and cryptocurrency UX. Amongst our team include
applied cryptographers, the designers of the Lighting Network protocol, and
several Bitcoin developers making key contributions to the open source Bitcoin
eco-system such as roasbeef[3].

Cryto Protocol Engineer:

We're looking for an experienced software engineer well versed in applied
cryptography, peer to peer networks, distributed systems, open source software
collaboration, and cryptocurrencies. Your job description would include
working on lnd[4] the most feature-complete implementation of the Lighting
Network, neutrino[5] an advanced lite client operating mode for Bitcoin,
conduct novel research into cryptocurrencies (and related areas), and helping
to design the next generation of smart contract applications on Bitcoin.

Frontend Developer:

Our work on the second-layer of blockchains presents a number of UI/UX
challenges, as we lift traditional wallets to the next layer creating a new
application platform on top Lightning. As a result, we're also looking for a
frontend developer that is able to pick things up quickly, develop skills in
our interdisciplinary space, and has strong implementation ability. Applicants
should be Javascript experts an eye for design, that have experience building
applications with React and React Native.

You can contact me directly at roasbeef@lightning.engineering with some, or
all of the following: link to your github account, resume, a brief cover
letter detailing your past experience in the areas listed above, and some
relevant work you've done.

[1]: [http://lightning.network/](http://lightning.network/)

[2]: [https://github.com/lightningnetwork/lightning-
rfc/](https://github.com/lightningnetwork/lightning-rfc/)

[3]: [https://github.com/roasbeef/](https://github.com/roasbeef/),
[https://twitter.com/roasbeef](https://twitter.com/roasbeef)

[4]:
[https://github.com/lightningnetwork/lnd/](https://github.com/lightningnetwork/lnd/)

[5]:
[https://github.com/lightninglabs/neutrino](https://github.com/lightninglabs/neutrino)

------
DLinDeepSoma
OSARO INC | San Francisco | Full time | Onsite | Real-time Simulation Engineer
| Front End Engineer | Deep Learning Engineer | Reinforcement Learning
Engineer | Software Engineers/DevOps

At Osaro, we're creating machine intelligence software that combines state-of-
the-art perception with powerful adaptive decision-making abilities to help
computer and robotic systems act efficiently and intelligently. You would
collaborate with existing team members with expertise spanning reinforcement
learning, computer vision, hardware architecture, robotics and more. Osaro is
developing large-scale machine learning products that need to interface with
customers’ complex software environments as well as interface with a variety
of robotic hardware and sensors.

\- Real-time Simulation Engineer: As a simulation engineer, you will be
responsible for architecting, implementing, optimizing, and maintaining
software both to interact with and model physical robotic systems, and to
create fully-simulated environments in which to train and optimize our machine
learning algorithms.
[http://www.osaro.com/careers/?gh_jid=858184](http://www.osaro.com/careers/?gh_jid=858184)

\- Front End Engineer: As a front end software engineer, your job will be to
develop and maintain the software infrastructure needed to build these
interfaces, which both our internal research and development team and our
customers will use to interact with Osaro’s products.
[http://www.osaro.com/careers/?gh_jid=858140](http://www.osaro.com/careers/?gh_jid=858140)

\- Deep Learning Engineer: Seeking world-class deep learning engineers with
broad background in machine learning. As a deep learning engineer, you are
involved in all stages of algorithm development from inception and initial
implementation to evaluation and all the way to a deployable production
quality algorithm.
[http://www.osaro.com/careers/?gh_jid=490809](http://www.osaro.com/careers/?gh_jid=490809)

\- Reinforcement Learning Engineer: As an RL engineer you will be uniquely
positioned in our team to work on large-scale machine intelligence problems
and push forward the frontiers of AI technologies.
[http://www.osaro.com/careers/?gh_jid=490848](http://www.osaro.com/careers/?gh_jid=490848)

\- Software Engineers/DevOps: As a software engineer, your job will be to
maintain and develop the software infrastructure to interface with robotic
hardware and a variety of sensors, acquire data, run experiments in both
simulation and on real physical systems, programmatically store, access, and
analyze results, developing dashboards and monitoring tools, and train and
reliably deploy machine learning models across cloud based and local
resources.
[http://www.osaro.com/careers/?gh_jid=490453](http://www.osaro.com/careers/?gh_jid=490453)

Please apply directly on our website. Thanks!
[http://www.osaro.com/careers/](http://www.osaro.com/careers/)

------
samcheng
RINSE | San Francisco, CA, Culver City, CA, Washington, DC, Chicago, IL,
Boston, MA | Full Time

Rinse is a technology-enabled dry cleaning and laundry delivery service. We've
grown at double-digit month-over-month rates for about four years now, our
business fundamentals are solid, and our customers love us! We have a number
of open positions:

1) We're actively seeking Software Engineers of all skill levels, including
those looking for leadership opportunity. We're primarily a Django / Python
shop, but an individual with solid systems engineering fundamentals will
succeed, regardless of technical specifics. It's a "target rich" environment
with plenty of opportunity to make a direct and meaningful impact on the
business! We're solving problems as varied as demand forecasting, route
optimization, QR tagging for inventory control, SMS automation, and a suite of
mobile apps for our customers and staff. See:
[https://www.rinse.com/careers/software-
engineer/](https://www.rinse.com/careers/software-engineer/)
[https://www.rinse.com/careers/lead-software-
engineer/](https://www.rinse.com/careers/lead-software-engineer/)

2) In particular, we're missing a Senior Front-End Developer to join the team
and provide some leadership in the development of our suite of hybrid mobile
apps and web tools. We've seen success building a React Native app for our
customers, and we have sophisticated internal apps still on Backbone.js. Our
users are an interesting mix of newly-acquired customers, highly-engaged staff
who need these tools to do their job, and vendors who may be the dry cleaners
down the street from your house. See: [https://www.rinse.com/careers/senior-
front-end-developer/](https://www.rinse.com/careers/senior-front-end-
developer/)

3) We're hiring our first Data Scientist to augment our data-driven management
culture. The ideal candidate will span Data Engineering, Data Science, and
Business Intelligence roles, and be familiar with enterprise data warehousing
technologies. Important technical skills include SQL and Python, with Excel
familiarity a big plus. We have an interesting and growing data set; this
position will enjoy considerable executive visibility and a significant
influence in the direction of the company. See:
[https://www.rinse.com/careers/data-
scientist/](https://www.rinse.com/careers/data-scientist/)

See [https://www.rinse.com/careers/](https://www.rinse.com/careers/) for even
more open positions, including numerous open marketing roles!

Want to join a rapidly-growing startup that actually has a sustainable
business model? Perhaps your family ran a dry cleaner or laundromat when you
were growing up? Delighted with our service? Let's talk!

Email sam <at> rinse.com with questions, or contact jobs <at> rinse.com
directly to apply.

------
jayemery
OANDA | Software Developer | Toronto, ON, Canada | jobs.oanda.com

OANDA | Full Stack Software Developer | Toronto, ON, Canada | jobs.oanda.com

OANDA | Python Developer | Toronto, ON, Canada | jobs.oanda.com

OANDA | Full Stack Web Developer | Toronto, ON, Canada | jobs.oanda.com

OANDA | Javascript Application Engineer | Toronto, ON, Canada | jobs.oanda.com

OANDA | Software Support Specialist | Toronto, ON, Canada | jobs.oanda.com

OANDA | UI/UX Designer | Toronto, ON, Canada | jobs.oanda.com

OANDA | Systems Engineering Lead | Toronto, ON, Canada | jobs.oanda.com

OANDA | Systems Engineer | Toronto, ON, Canada | jobs.oanda.com

OANDA | Security Engineer | Toronto, ON, Canada | jobs.oanda.com

OANDA | Director of Operations | Toronto, ON, Canada | jobs.oanda.com

We provide Internet-based forex trading and currency information services to
everyone, from individuals to large corporations; portfolio managers to
financial institutions.

We’re looking for experienced developers and creative professionals to join us
in our Toronto office on our mission to be the world’s currency authority.

Our environment is very open, with Engineering being comprised of multiple
small teams working closely together in an agile fashion. We have teams
creating high performant systems with sub-millisecond trade execution time. We
have teams designing and creating meaningful user experiences on desktop, web
and mobile. We have teams that specialize in API design, business
intelligence, and quantitative analysis. Whatever you're looking for, check
out jobs.oanda.com.

So why would you want to come work here? Although the company has been around
for twenty years, recent hires say the culture feels more like a vibrant
start-up. We care about writing and maintaining high quality, modular,
testable code. We’re continually looking to advance our process, recently
experimenting with GV: Design Sprint. We take pride in holding to a high
standard of ethics, working closely with regulators across the globe. We treat
customers fairly, how we ourselves would want to be treated. We provide an
environment for people to grow in their career and create their own
opportunities. Ultimately, we’ve created a platform that our customers
actually want to use, and this drives us to make it even better. I’ve been at
OANDA for almost 10 years and can say that all of this is only possible
because we’re a group of people who genuinely love working together, able to
get work done because we’re not plagued by politics or office drama.

We also have free coffee, drinks, snacks, catered meals, a games room,
training allowance, a retirement savings program, and other benefits.

If you’re in Toronto, and any of this sparks your interest, please apply
through jobs.oanda.com!

------
muratk
engageSPARK | Cebu, Philippines | ONSITE, REMOTE, FULLTIME, VISA, Code4Good
[https://www.engageSPARK.com](https://www.engageSPARK.com)

engageSPARK, a social enterprise, is the world's EASIEST Platform that
empowers professionals (marketing, sales, hr, operations, project managers,
etc) at NGOs & Businesses to easily & quickly build interactive Automated
Phone Calls (IVR) and 2-Way SMS campaigns in any country. We're especially
focused on emerging markets, where 66% have no Internet and another 15% who
have smartphones can't afford data plans regularly. Interactive automated
phone calls are the most cost effective and scalable way to engage anyone
anywhere with any mobile phone. People opt in by sending an SMS, doing a
Missed Call, sending a FB message or others, which trigger an automated call
back to them.

Customers such as Google, Facebook, Intel, UNICEF, Noora Health (YC W14) Asian
Development Bank, International Rescue Committee, Innovations for Poverty
Action, MedAir, Mercy Corps, and US Institute for Peace use the engageSPARK
platform to interact with people for a variety of use cases, including social
change in the areas of Agriculture, Health, Finance, Elections, and Disaster
Planning & Response, as well as for sales, marketing, customer feedback, and
operations.

We've recently raised funding by 500 Startups and other investors. Forbes says
we're "A Leading Startup" and a "Notable Social Enterprise". Since launch two
years ago, engageSPARK has become the global leader in our space - we've
already been used in 125+ countries.

Adventure Fellowship (1 year): [https://goo.gl/YA8ENR](https://goo.gl/YA8ENR)
| Senior JS-UI Dev: [https://goo.gl/pXPUfx](https://goo.gl/pXPUfx) | Full-Time
Full Backend-Stack Golang/Python: [http://goo.gl/Pljcgr](http://goo.gl/Pljcgr)
| DevOps / SysAdmin with AWS experience | Your dream job isn't here but you
think think we should be interested anyway? Great, let's talk!

Our stack: Go (GoLang) Microservices, Python/Django, Java, Docker, Redis,
Thrift, PostgreSQL, CouchDB, AWS, Android

Located in tropical Cebu Island, Cebu City is the second largest city in the
Philippines. It’s a safe place to live with a variety of malls, restaurants,
shops, beaches, and activities such as scuba diving, running, hiking, rock
climbing, and snorkeling. It has a busy international airport with cheap
flights to domestic and regional destinations. Check out Google Images:
[https://www.google.com/search?safe=off&site=imghp&tbm=isch&s...](https://www.google.com/search?safe=off&site=imghp&tbm=isch&source=hp&biw=1104&bih=639&q=cebu+philippines&oq=cebu&sout=0&sa=X)

Email us at Jobs at engageSPARK.com

------
s3nnyy
digitalasset.zone | NYC or Zurich | SALARY: 160k-200k CHF/USD | ONSITE | For
Zurich: EU-Passport holders or eligible to work in Switzerland, For NYC: Only
people eligible to work in the US

We change the reconciliation industry with blockchain technology. We are
probably one of the few companies world-wide that built a production-ready
blockchain product and not only a POC.

Our platform delivers flexible infrastructure for regulated financial
institutions to share processes and data securely, on a need-to-know basis,
without the need for reconciliation. We have solid funding, and our clients
include stock exchanges.

If you want to move to the US, working for one year in a non-US location will
get you a intercompany-transfer-visa (L1-visa are the best, as they can lead
to a green card and your spouse can work, too.) We have around 100 employees
Zurich, NYC, Budapest, Sydney, London and Hong-Kong. We have these roles
opened:

\- Cryptography Engineer - Zürich or NYC: Secure multi-party computation (e.g.
using zero-knowledge proofs), review cryptographical work with the team, groom
and communicate the cryptographic aspects of our security roadmap, drive and
manage vulnerability processes and third party cryptography audits.

\- Lead Build Engineer - Zürich or NYC: Design, support and promote scalable
practises for fast and seamless build, test and release engineering to adapt
to growth and changes of the organisation.

\- Security Engineer - Zürich or NYC: Reporting to the CSO and to our Head of
Delivery, review software to ensure high level of confidentiality, integrity,
availability. Swiftly Identify, track, classify, and manage vulnerabilities.
Help secure infrastructure and services and, help identify and track
outstanding risks. We're using Java and Scala for backend development, Haskell
for DSL tools and formal methods.

\- Software Engineer - NYC or Zürich: Be involved in all aspects of the
software development life-cycle. Primary focus on Financial Services Post
Trade but other functional domains are being investigated, too. We value a
healthy mindset and attitude towards formal specifications and verification,
as well as testing and quality. We use Java, Scala, and Haskell for backend
development of new technology concepts. We look for strong engineers.
Regardless of which language you use or how you learned it, we’re looking for
people who can write clean, effective code

\- Test Engineer - NYC or Zürich: Testing software is the whole team’s
responsibility. Your job is to make sure the right things are tested, in the
right way, at the right time. Identify weaknesses in code, plan and execute
tests which will flush them out. Be a developer: You’ll need to wrangle our
APIs, think about execution paths and edge cases, and come up with creative
ways to break our products.

Send us an email with the job-title you are interested in and your first- and
lastname (please all in the subject line) to:

jobs_hn@digitalasset.zone

Interviewing process:

1) CV check

2) Quick follow questions via email

3) Call with engineers + onsite

------
59243
Expensify - Portland, OR, San Francisco, CA, Full Stack Engineer,
Infrastructure, Customer Success

Hey there! Allow us to introduce ourselves. We are Expensify and we do
“expense reports that don’t suck!” (Google “expensify” to read more.) We’re
getting crushed under an ever-growing pile of super awesome work, and I need
one bright soul to help us dig our way out. I can guarantee you fun, an
amazing opportunity to learn, and the siren’s call of distant riches. But only
if you are all of the following:

\- An incredibly hard worker, even when it’s not so fun. There is a ton of
work to do, and a lot of it downright sucks. After all — we do the sucky work
so our customers won’t need to. I need you to buck up and grind through server
logs, user emails, source code, and bug reports, without complaint or
supervision, and come back asking for more.

\- A cool person to be with. Not a crazy party animal, just someone we can
trust, rely upon, hang out with, bounce ideas off of, and generally interact
with in a positive way, both personally and professionally. In fact, this is
one of the most stringent requirements we have: would you be fun to hang out
with day and night on some remote, exotic beach? This isn’t a rhetorical
question, either: every year we take the company overseas for a month and work
incredibly hard while having a ton of fun. We’ve done Cambodia, Thailand,
Turkey, Croatia, Portugal and Uruguay. Our most recent trip was Uruguay in
January, where do you want to go next?

\- Super talented, in a general way. We’re going to throw a ton of work at you
of every possible sort, and you need that magic skill of being able to figure
it out even if you have no idea where to start. On any given day you might
bounce between super low-level coding, super high-level technical support,
marketing-driven data-mining, updating our user documentation,
inventing/designing/building some new feature, etc. This is not a code monkey
job — you’re going to be a full participant in the process, and you need to
bring your own unique blend of skills to the table.

\- Specifically talented in a programming way (or if not, shoot as an email
anyways!). You can instantly visualize solutions to problems big and small.
Your code is always clean, well commented, has good nomenclature and
indentation. You can switch on a dime between C++, PHP, Bash, Cron, HTML, CSS,
JavaScript, jQuery, Dwoo, SQL — not because you know them all, but because
you’re the sort of person who can just pick it up and figure it out. If you’re
this sort of person, you’ll know what I mean. If not, then this position isn’t
for you. And there are a bunch more, but odds are if you got this far, nothing
I can do would stop you from applying. That’s a problem because while I know
you are awesome, it’s actually really hard and time consuming to find you in
the midst of the literally hundreds of other applications I get from everyone
else. So this is where I’m going to ask my first favor: can you make it really
easy and obvious how great you are, so I don’t accidentally overlook you?

There are probably many ways to do that. But the easiest way to do that is to
check out we.are.expensify.com and send in an application(which you can find
at [http://we.are.expensify.com](http://we.are.expensify.com)) or email us at
jobs@expensify.com. We are excited to hear from you!

------
adrxyz
Senior Full Stack Software Engineer, Chatbots, and Natural Language

Remote! | Full Time | [https://www.jsco.re/1hk7p](https://www.jsco.re/1hk7p)

Hi! At Syllable we're building natural language interfaces to enable companies
to have a conversation with their customers, through text or voice. We build
NLP and AI tools to assist humans, reducing cost and improving service. We're
building web app and mobile messaging interfaces as well as chat bots on
platforms such as Facebook Messenger, Alexa and Google Home. We are a well
funded start up that moves fast.

As Senior Full Stack Engineer, you’ll have ownership of large projects and the
ability to shape the product.

* Frontend Hypewords: React, Redux, Webpack

* Backend Hypewords: NodeJS, Serverless, AWS, NoSQL

Requisites:

* 3+ years of hands on experience building frontend applications (mobile or web) and backend web services

* Ability to learn quickly and contribute to new stacks and technologies

Bonus Points:

* BS in Computer Science

* Interest / Experience in NLP / AI

Compensation:

* We offer competitive market rate compensation

* Stock options

Perks:

* Excellent health benefits for employees and their families

* Great vacation plan, we encourage work life balance

------
EduardoNJF
C++ Engineer | Start-up hedge fund | SF, Bay Area or New York | Onsite |
Full­time | Comp: Best across all industries

Opportunity to join a leading deep-learning driven hedgefund. We are seeking
an awesome C++ Engineer to develop ultra-low latency trading systems, work in
large-scale distributed systems engineering and complex high performance
computing. We are looking for candidates with experience in developing latency
sensitive distributed systems from any industry. The required technical skills
are: C++11/C++14 on Linux, open-source contributors are highly sought by us.
We are looking for candidates with passion for technology.

Compensation is the best across all industries, much higher than silicon
valley/tech firm packages; substantial base, bonus and profit share. The role
can be based in San Francisco or New York. Sponsorship available for US based
candidates. We will consider candidates with the right skills across all
levels of seniority. Junior Engineer to Engineering Managers/MD's.

If you are interested in discussing in more detail, please send me an email
at: eduardo(dot)herrera(at)njfsearch(dot)com

------
sahawneh
If you're a developer who wants to connect with non-technical founders, try
out www.dusthq.com. We launched our MVP earlier today.

------
senatorobama
Why is there no jobs in Sydney Australia??

~~~
slitchfield
If you're a frontend developer looking for a great gig in Sydney Australia,
email me simon.litchfield@fusesport.com

------
simulationimin
Any tips on getting hired for sales in a start up? I have no start up
experience but I have sales experience.

------
siri09
Sanjose

------
m0nhawk
Wrong thread... :(

~~~
maxvu
Wrong thread?

------
teach_shanghai
I am an American teaching in Shanghai, the agency I work for is always
recruiting.

We are looking for AP/IB/ESL Teachers.

Minimum requirement: -Bachelors Degree -Two years of teaching experience

If you get a kick out of teaching and enjoy working hard this might be the job
for you. You could try out a new city, learn a new language and experience a
whole different culture.

We love our teachers so we will help you get settled and provide you a
business visa.

A minimum 1 year commitment is required.

If you have any questions feel free to PM me :)

By the way if you dont have any teaching experience the company provides
training for teacher who sign a one year contract.

------
martinwegiftio
WeGift - Senior Python Developer / Cambridge, England / Full time / ONSITE

WeGift are transforming a $300 billion global gift card economy from a
fragmented and analogue industry to one that is connected, engaging and data
rich.

As a leading member of our Python Team, you will work closely with the CTO and
CEO to build a new multi-faceted greenfield platform and solve the problems
that arise through continually building new products on a global scale.

[http://workinstartups.com/job-board/job/60918/senior-
python-...](http://workinstartups.com/job-board/job/60918/senior-python-
developer-at-wegift/) or email martin@wegift.io

------
rderose
Linode | Philadelphia, PA | On-site only |
[http://linode.com/careers](http://linode.com/careers)

Managing a global cloud hosting service requires creative solutioning and
cutting edge technological innovation. As we continue to grow rapidly, we’re
looking for passionate, highly skilled individuals to help us build a better
public cloud. With nearly half a million users worldwide, Linode is seeking
natural problem solvers and outside the box thinkers who want to make an
impact through their work.

Our open positions: JavaScript Engineer, Software Engineer, Linux Systems
Engineer, Linux Network Engineer, Linux Technical Support, Datacenter
Operations Specialist, Security Engineer, Director of Information Security,
Software Engineering Manager

Technologies: You don’t have to have experience with all of these, but you
should have experience with some of them and an interest to learn others.

• Python, pip, virtualenv, pytest, Flask, SQLAlchemy • JavaScript, React,
Redux, Mocha, Chai, Karma, Enzyme • HTML5, CSS3, Sass, Bootstrap • Perl, C,
Bash • Debian architecture and packaging, Linux Virtualization and Containers,
QEMU • Git, Jenkins, Salt, Nginx, uWSGI

Feel free to apply online, and for any inquiries reach out to miles@linode.com

------
jimig
Jiminny | Product Engineering | Sofia, Bulgaria | FULL TIME, ONSITE,
[https://jiminny.com](https://jiminny.com) \- Backend Engineer ($35-40k plus
stock options) \- Frontend Engineer ($35-40k plus stock options)

We’re in the business of enabling sales and success teams to communicate to
their customers better, getting maximum value out of those conversations and
building a coaching culture to learn and become more effective together. We
achieve this by building and running a superb website, suite of desktop apps,
a complex transcription and analytics platform, telco infrastructure with an
audio/video pipeline, all to help bring coaching to the front of the business.
We want to give teams amazing tools to become more effective and gain insight
into previously hidden data.

Stack: PHP7, MariaDB, Elasticsearch, Redis, VueJS, AWS (+more)

Apply online at [https://angel.co/jiminny/jobs](https://angel.co/jiminny/jobs)

